# CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

Please post pics of your CC's with whatever setup you are running.
Spings, Coilovers, & Bags. Stock wheels with aftermarket suspension/Aftermarket wheels with stock suspension. You get the idea...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (ECAhatch)*

H&R Street Performance Coils all the way down perches and locking collar still in.
19x8.5 et35 MRR HR2 wrapped in General Exclaim UHP 225/35/19


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Veedubin02)*

Bagyard bags
dual 380 compressors
easystreet manifolds 
easystreet analog gauges
EAI 7 switch box
7gallon tank(for now) 
train horn...yes i said it
19x8et35 MRR HR7 wrapped in Falken 452's 215/35R19


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (passat_98)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
vid of the train horn!


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_H&R Street Performance Coils all the way down perches and locking collar still in.
19x8.5 et35 MRR HR2 wrapped in General Exclaim UHP 225/35/19









any rubbing issues?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (nh9095)*

None whats so ever I may actually go up to a 235/35 tire next time. The ride is great on these as well, only slightly harsher than stock and a little tighter in the turns. I dont think I could be happier.
Except for maybe bags but thats way down the line if it happens, we cant all be ballers like Matt.


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (passat_98)*

Matt do you have pics of your car at reasonable height...? lol not crazily DUMPED!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

not really but I have this. I can take some tonight


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

I am debating over 18" vs 19"....sigh*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*

no debate. 19"


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_no debate. 19"

+infinity this car can pull off 20s cleanly 18s will look a little small still.


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Raderwerks 
R-525 vs M15-80
I think I'm just leaning towards the 18's because I've seen them run the Interlagos stock and it looks fine to me not lowered that way. By going 19's it might seem the need to lower more vs having 18's. I just don't know if I want to mess with my suspension this early...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECAhatch* »_Raderwerks 
R-525 vs M15-80
I think I'm just leaning towards the 18's because I've seen them run the Interlagos stock and it looks fine to me not lowered that way. By going 19's it might seem the need to lower more vs having 18's. I just don't know if I want to mess with my suspension this early...









All I hear is excuses


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

haha


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_H&R Street Performance Coils all the way down perches and locking collar still in.
19x8.5 et35 MRR HR2 wrapped in General Exclaim UHP 225/35/19









How do you like the General Exclaim tires?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (AsianDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AsianDude* »_
How do you like the General Exclaim tires?

They arent bad, they keep good traction especially when its warm. They dont make a lot of noise either which I really like.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Veedubin02)*

the 452's are pretty noisy but I <3 stretch


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (ECAhatch)*

18x8, 225/40/18 (can and will go up to 235 or 245/40 or 35/18), KONI coils for MKV Jetta/ Golf.


----------



## surfer459 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (comcf)*

H&R ultra lows, 20" 225 35 toyo proxes tires, Makaveli Berzinni 3 piece forged wheels (bent) et 48. New set of wheels on the way, currently on some borrowed Huffs.


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

20's look perfect! and HUF's aren't bad either...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
How does the Ultra Lows compare to stock, comfort wise?


----------



## autobahner444 (Nov 23, 2008)

love the HUF's...


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (autobahner444)*

Hey Surfer, 
How's the ride on the 20's with the Ultra Low springs?


----------



## surfer459 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (chiro444)*

Meh, its pretty rough but not as bad as my Koni's on my MKIV R32 or my MKV R32 on FK's. I was surprised and the ride quality of the ultra lows....


----------



## surfer459 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (surfer459)*

Nobody is on springs? I want to see what the ride height is on H&R sports???


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (surfer459)*

Are the ultra low's made for the CC or the MK5 cars?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_Are the ultra low's made for the CC or the MK5 cars?

They use the same suspension parts, the CC only weights 10lbs more than a GLI. The H&R part numbers for the Street Performance kit, are one digit difference so the springs may be slightly different especially since the CC gets a bigger drop from this kit. The Struts and Shocks are exactly the same since mine said A3/MKV on them.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (ECAhatch)*

I hope this guy does not mind! I like the Q7 wheels on the CC. Found these on flickr:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (lour32)*

The only thing is you dont have the specs on the setup which is sort of the point of this thread so people have somewhere to look for info. Not trying to be an ass I promise. Those wheels look great on the car and the drop helps. More info would just be nice.


----------



## GR8CAR (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (lour32)*

mmmm I´m going to consider these wheels ....
they do look nice


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Veedubin02)*

I do not have specs. Like I said in my previous post, I saw this car on flickr! They are probably 5X130 20" Q7 wheels spec! with adapters to 5X112


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_I do not have specs. Like I said in my previous post, I saw this car on flickr! They are probably 5X130 20" Q7 wheels spec! with adapters to 5X112

I know you dont have specs hence my post. This thread was created (as stated by the title) for pics and *specs* of the Suspension/Wheels/Tires. This is why I responded the way I did. Nice find though. What I was going for is you should have created a separate thread for them. Maybe I wasn't clear.


----------



## two.zero (Apr 18, 2009)

what do you guys think of black on white gold?


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (two.zero)*

I was just looking at all black/matte black wheels. I think it will look great, I say nothing smaller than 19's and seeing that 20's look just about perfect I'd stick with that.


----------



## moose's cc (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (two.zero)*

gonna have my stocks painted black see if i like it if now goin for iforged 20's in chrome black


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

that white cc with the Q7 wheels looks insane! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kyanite69 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (Tourenwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tourenwagen* »_that white cc with the Q7 wheels looks insane! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


x2.... makes me a bit twisted that I didn't go with my gut and get the white CC.... no worries though, black is still tight.

So are we assuming that the Q7 wheels are 20" or do we know?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (kyanite69)*

Yes they are 20s and I think black could pull them off too


----------



## surfer459 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Koni coils ride way better than ultra lows. I just swapped mine and the Konis are much smoother.
If you are going to run 20's do not run ultra lows either lol.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (surfer459)*

unless you want to be low


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (lour32)*

I really like those q7 wheels on that cc!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## surfer459 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Yep, low and have a good offset and no poke.


----------



## JonnyQ97 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: (surfer459)*


_Quote, originally posted by *surfer459* »_ Nobody is on springs? I want to see what the ride height is on H&R sports???









Day 1, so it has come down a few millimeters. It's been about a week.
A few days later:
















Another Day 1 shot that I just like.
Wheels: 20x8.5 Rays Masterpiece REM. Forged monoblock. 23 lbs each.
Tires: Michelin Pilot Sport All Season Plus. 255/30.
Suspension: H&R Sport Springs. H&R Front and Rear Swaybars, 28mm and 24mm respectively.
Stock shocks work perfectly well with the H&R Sport Springs BTW. Great ride.


----------



## nine1twoinc (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (lour32)*

where did you get these pix? I love the drop, the stance and the wheels... More informations would be great


----------



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (surfer459)*

I have konis coilovers on my mk5 rabbit and it goes well...
You are saying koni coilovers go better then ultralows ?


----------



## surfer459 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (mk3boy)*

The Koni's have a better ride quality than the Ultra Lows but they will not give you as much drop. If you try to cram a 20" wheel on the CC the ultra lows do not give you enough room to adjust wheel gap in my opinion.


----------



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (surfer459)*

I actually messed up.. I had h&r on my last 3 cars which the mk3 had ultra lows. all went amazing. My current rabbit is first set of konis i get and they go great on stiffest and lowest setting.
If I were to ride on 20'' what do you recommendas coilovers to make it flush at 4 corners( I currently have a rabbit flush on 19)


----------



## surfer459 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (mk3boy)*

Any coil that is not an ultra low should pull it off. With my ultra lows all the way up I was rubbing on the wheels I have now. If the wheels had less poke there probably wouldn't have been an issue but I just feel like the ultra lows didn't give me enough enough room to raise the car.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

Some pictures of my car, taken with a crappy cell phone camera
H&R Sport Springs


























*
OFF TOPIC PICTURES:*


























_Modified by kdagher at 3:10 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## Marcusvw7 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: (kdagher)*

@kdagher
Nice Car...and in 2-3 Weeks with Euro Xenon Lights!?


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

nice drop!


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (kdagher)*

WOW 
i have a black/black sport auto 2.0t
AND I WISH I HAD GOTTEN WHITE
omg thats gorgeous with the springs


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: (hyeedo818)*

Does those 20's rub at all, I must say it looks awesome!!!


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (kdagher)*

Does it handle better like what difference do u feel going into turns
on canyons does it hold more mph?


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

thank you








It handles almost the same as oem, but a lot stiffer on bumps.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Marcusvw7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marcusvw7* »_@kdagher
Nice Car...and in 2-3 Weeks with Euro Xenon Lights!?









I am still waiting... let me know


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

just one I took the other day


----------



## Vierzwanzig (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Lovin the MMR wheels. My HR4's are coming Friday.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Can we start an MRR Group? HAHA


----------



## Blacky1002 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*









19" huffs

Next steps will be clear turn signals and lower springs....I really love that car!
By the way, is there an alternative to the HR sport springs? Seams to be too low in the back......

_Modified by Blacky1002 at 7:17 PM 7-1-2009_

_Modified by Blacky1002 at 10:36 AM 7-5-2009_


_Modified by Blacky1002 at 10:38 AM 7-5-2009_


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (kdagher)*

Nice drop..and wheels..
so I guess in Canada you can get a stick with Navi and Bi-Xenons..








I see you also have the cell phone key pad..


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (kaysid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaysid* »_Nice drop..and wheels..
so I guess in Canada you can get a stick with Navi and Bi-Xenons..








I see you also have the cell phone key pad..


The 2.0T Highline in canada comes with Bi-Xenon, RNS-510, Rear view camera, panoramic, AFS, Nappa Leather... Automatic or Manual trasmission
however, we dont get parking sensors


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (kdagher)*

What about on the highway? Is it worth it from performance point of view?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Blacky1002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blacky1002* »_
By the way, is there an alternative to the HR sport springs? Seams to be too low in the back......


In order to not have this youll have to look for springs that lower more in the front. The car isnt actually higher in the front/ lower in the back, it is actually sitting flat. The front fenders are larger than the rears creating the optical illusions of reverse rake. If you are really worried about it save up for coils. 


_Quote, originally posted by *hyeedo818* »_What about on the highway? Is it worth it from performance point of view? 

Is what worth it?


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Putting h r sport springs
like overall is it any better handling
or just looks nicer


----------



## Jens Dub (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (ECAhatch)*

























Votex Body Kit, Lowered with Eibach springs, 19" MMR HR4's and Window Tint.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Thats a Gold Coast Kit, votex is the Golf/Jetta kit name. Nice ride though add another to the MRR crew. What size tires are you running?


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (ECAhatch)*

Here are mine.
20X8.5 Euro26 245/30 Falken FK-452
H&R springs to go on this week.









_Modified by adibaiz at 2:20 PM 7-6-2009_


_Modified by adibaiz at 10:28 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## deville (May 11, 2009)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (adibaiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adibaiz* »_Here are mine.
20X8.5 Euro26 245/40 Falken FK-452
H&R springs to go on this week.
_Modified by adibaiz at 2:20 PM 7-6-2009_

Let me know who does your installation of the springs and how much the total is. WolfCars quoted me around 3 hours so close to $300 which is not bad.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (deville)*

I got quoted about the same $300 and than i''ll take it back to wheel shop to get some spacers front and rear(3-5 mm) and alignment.


----------



## deville (May 11, 2009)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (adibaiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adibaiz* »_I got quoted about the same $300 and than i''ll take it back to wheel shop to get some spacers front and rear(3-5 mm) and alignment.

H&R make good ones, about $45/pair and they're hubcentric too


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (deville)*

Do i need spacers if i h and r or eibach springs?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (hyeedo818)*

You wont need them but they will make the wheels more flush with the fender which will make your wheel gap look smaller and will just look better.


----------



## Vierzwanzig (May 27, 2009)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Veedubin02)*

Finally got my new 20" MMR HR4's on the CC. While they were balancing the tires on the new wheels, the guy operating the wheel balancer did not tighten the retaining nut all the way and completely smashed the the inner hub. The wheel shop is buying me a new one, but it will take another week. 
That sucks...








I still need to get some spacers and eventually lower the thing... I'm broke for now though.
But here are a few low res before and after pics.
































Now that I look at it, I should probably color key the brake calipers with the body.... any thoughts?


_Modified by Vierzwanzig at 8:00 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Vierzwanzig)*

What size tires you running?


----------



## Vierzwanzig (May 27, 2009)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (adibaiz)*

The guy at the shop gave me a good deal on some 235/25/20's.


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Veedubin02)*

If i get h n R or eibach springs
Will i be able to hold more mph on turns like more speed before i start losing it
Also do i need anything else other than the $250 springs?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

At least 100mph more for sure.

These pics are making me really consider a CC more and more.


----------



## RockNRollRocco (Jul 23, 2009)

I am deciding between 19" or 20" rims & tires for my CC.
I am not planning on changing the suspension.
Can I fit 20's and still have a comfortable ride? I'd like to use a 35 series tires if possible. How much larger of a diameter can I go from stock?
Am I better off getting 19's?
What is the suggested offset (I'm thinking 8 or 8.5 wide rims)?
Any help from people with them on their CC's would be great. 
S


----------



## juggs44 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (RockNRollRocco)*

I would stick with 19s...20s look a little over the top. 19s look aggressive while still giving the car a clean look. My .02


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (juggs44)*

20x8.5 tires 235/30/20 ET40


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

Nice!!!Now you need to drop it.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

another set of wheels


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

dayum!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Nice, now WTF are you doing with your grill?


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

I think he's going to put another wheel up front to replace the VW emblem.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

better airflow for my racekor!







dealer drilled holes so I'm having it respraied by a buddy but I just haven't picked it up yet


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (adibaiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adibaiz* »_Nice!!!Now you need to drop it.

Thats next on the list


----------



## GR8CAR (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

question´s for you guys,
I do pretend to run some porsche wheel´s on the CC , 19x9 ET will get down to 38 including adapters , wich mean the outer lip will poke out 16 mm and on the inside the space will decrease around 10 mm, also planning to install 245/35 R19 tires , do you think I will be trouble free with this setup?
thanks in advance, and sorry to post it here, but I guess this was the porpouse of this thread


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

what suspension are you running?
Your setup will sit 3mm further out than mine which will put it just past flush with the inside of the fender you should be fine. and it will be 15mm further in than stock not 10. (if you are running OEM 17s, not sure what wheel you have.)

_Modified by Veedubin02 at 10:43 AM 8-15-2009_


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 10:43 AM 8-15-2009_


----------



## GR8CAR (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

thanks Veedubin02 I run on stock suspension right now I do not have any near plans to "affect" that fot now, right now I do run on interlagos 18x8 ET41
do you have pic s to see how flush will it sit? thanks man


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

look through this thread at my rear. you have nothing to worry about running stock suspension though.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

bump. Car's back together


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

^ makes me want a CC soooo bad. This GTI is starting to feel cramped, and i could give 2 ****s about speed anymore... hmmmmm, maybe i should stop by the dealer


----------



## EE-CEE-8CH (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*

What did you do to your turn signals?
Looks better than the standard Euro Clear Turn mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (EE-CEE-8CH)*

they are colormatched with a light coat so it still flashes orange when I use my blinker 
and cause I'm a whore 










































































































_Modified by passat_98 at 11:37 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

those pics are the ****... and yes you are a pic whore... but you can be whit that dub!


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (jay free)*

FWIW... KW has a coil over kit for CC sport.
V2# 15280008
V3# 35280008


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Bullitt_TDI)*

prices?


----------



## pinguhk (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*

these photos are so sexy.
I what the car now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_prices? 

From NGPracing... 
~1600 for V2 ( take longer to get than V3s, need to be manufactured and shipped)
~1900 for V3 ( can get in 2 weeks )


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

Hartmann G5 19x8 running 235/35 R19


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Please tell me you are lowering it soon. Like tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Lol yes lowering it is in the plans. Wanted to have the wheels first so I could get an idea of how low I want to go. So far I haven't noticed a difference in ride quality and don't want to adversely affect it too much. How is your ride quality with the setup you have?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I love my ride quality and I have 225/35s on my wheels. The only time its worse than stock is on very very rough roads.


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

I live in Baltimore and damn near all the roads are rough here so I doubt I'll be able to go as low as you. I'll probably kill my ride and suspension. It's a tough decision because the lowered stance makes the wheels look much better.


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

that looks real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well I'm running my coils all the way down, you could lift them up a little bit (.25in) and Im sure it would ride even better. The hard hits tend to hit the internal bump stops in my front struts which makes it rough but when I say worse than stock I dont mean exponentially. Its not bone jarring by any means and is completely tolerable.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Out of curiosity, does anyone have Huffs on a CC?


----------



## DubbHatch (Dec 14, 2005)

^^^ Surfer459 does. He uses them as dailies or temporaries 








hope you don't mind me postin this mike










_Modified by DubbHatch at 9:33 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (DubbHatch)*

Here's a CC we did a week or so ago, specs are Hartmann HQ7-446 wheels in 19x8.5" ET62 with 20mm H&R 5x130-5x112 adapters and 245-35-19 tires. This customer currently has to commute on some of the worst roads around in our area so coilovers aren't on the list of mods to do at the moment. It appeared that this setup would be no problem when lowered however a 235 tire or dropping down to the 15mm adapter will give even more clearance.








I can offer a package with 19" HQ7-446s, 235-35-19 Goodyear F1 Asymmetric tires and 15mm H&R adapters for $1,699 (over $600 off) or 18" HQ7-446s, 235-40-18 Falken ZE-912 tires and 15mm H&R adapters for $1,449 (almost $400 off) before shipping. We have only 4 sets of 19s left and about 7 sets of 18s left.
For anyone interested in H&R coilovers in conjunction with this package I can offer them at $1,150


----------



## SCOTTI3 B33 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (ECAhatch)*

i guess i never added mine to this forum
.
20x8.5 OZ OPERA II clones. 35et
falken f452, 245-35-20
.
























.
still havent done the suspension, but it WILL happen.


_Modified by SCOTTI3 B33 at 11:23 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (SCOTTI3 B33)*

SCOTTI3 B33 Why are you running such a huge tire? You should have a 30 series tire not a 35 on there. Your speedo is now about 6% off which is a pretty good amount off. For example when your speedo reads 60MPH you are actually going 63.4MPH.


----------



## jimntjames (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_another set of wheels 










I love this car! Question - did you have to disconnect your sway bar to get it this low?


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_SCOTTI3 B33 Why are you running such a huge tire? You should have a 30 series tire not a 35 on there. Your speedo is now about 6% off which is a pretty good amount off. For example when your speedo reads 60MPH you are actually going 63.4MPH.

Its probably a little too late for that now. 


_Modified by PhatazzMkIVJetta at 1:40 PM 9-9-2009_


----------



## 2k3gli (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

Has anyone put the zolder wheels on their cc? Not sure how they would look without a drop but you can get replicas pretty cheap.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (2k3gli)*

My MRRs will be up for sale next week with tires and TPMS sensors. If anyone in the DC Metro area is interested let me know.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Lassc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lassc* »_My CC White Gold, 2.0T Lux










You still advertising for the dealor? I would remove those stickers on the back left







but thats just me


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

Why did you post your stock car in a thread for aftermarket parts?


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Why did you post your stock car in a thread for aftermarket parts?

to make us waste a click duh!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

BTW you need to get that dealer sticker off your car ASAP, I cant believe would put that on there. My dealer was like we arent doing anything to ruin this rear and gave me plate frames.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (jimntjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimntjames* »_
I love this car! Question - did you have to disconnect your sway bar to get it this low?

yes and no. If you buy FK endlinks you don't. I pulled mine cause that's how I roll


----------



## Knight Raddo (Mar 24, 2009)

*Just put my wheels on!!!!*

Hey guys just wanted to see your thoughts on the wheels i just installed today. I

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Knight Raddo at 4:16 PM 11-4-2009_


_Modified by Knight Raddo at 4:17 PM 11-4-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Just put my wheels on!!!! (Knight Raddo)*

Just a heads up to those who asked, the MRR HR2s are up for sale with tires and TPMS sensors in the classifieds. First dibs will go to locals and people willing to drive to at least MD to pick them up. Deciding between 2 sets for next year as of right now.


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Veedubin02)*


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_I hope this guy does not mind! I like the Q7 wheels on the CC. Found these on flickr:

























FN sick setup


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (EvoVEnto)*

^^^^
What is the offset and tire size on the Q7 wheels?


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (steaguejr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steaguejr* »_^^^^What is the offset and tire size on the Q7 wheels?

Q7 wheels are 5x130. offset is 60 if i am not mistaken. 20x9


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

They could be Reps


----------



## wildeman940 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Just put my wheels on!!!! (Knight Raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Knight Raddo* »_Hey guys just wanted to see your thoughts on the wheels i just installed today. I










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Knight Raddo at 4:16 PM 11-4-2009_

_Modified by Knight Raddo at 4:17 PM 11-4-2009_

What tint level is on those lights?


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice cars. I can't wait to get started.
Seems like 9 +35- +40 is flush on cars equipped with air. I am not feeling that at all but I will work with what I am forced to work with. Other then that, there are no complaints. VW hit a homerun with their design


----------



## portlandmchorse (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (WidebodyQ)*

BBS CH 19x8.5, H&R Sport Springs

































_Modified by portlandmchorse at 4:09 AM 11-29-2009_

_Modified by portlandmchorse at 5:27 AM 11-29-2009_


_Modified by portlandmchorse at 5:22 PM 12-6-2009_


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (portlandmchorse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portlandmchorse* »_BBS CH 19x8.5, H&R Sport Springs
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...0649/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...6422/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...7881/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...5870/

help you out ?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Portland you need to go to "All Sizes" pick the size then scroll to the bottom and grab the picture link.


----------



## portlandmchorse (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (portlandmchorse)*

Love these wheels! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Knight Raddo (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Just put my wheels on!!!! (wildeman940)*

Its a 15% Smoke tint level. I have HID's and they still shine through, no problem


----------



## RIP-335 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_
FN sick setup 

best one I've seen so far...


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (portlandmchorse)*

Those CH's are pure class. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## portlandmchorse (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (Draw007)*

Thanks for the compliment. The CH is an amazing wheel. Lightweight but super strong. I hit a major pot hole last week that would have bent any normal 19" rim. Not an issue for the CH. The guys at BBS told me that racers love them because of their strength.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Draw007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Draw007* »_Those CH's are pure class. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What he said.. Best in the thread by a long shot


----------



## veedub_rich (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (ECAhatch)*

Not a CC owner, but while I was picking up my mk6 GTI this past weekend this was at the dealership, Pete Moore Imports in Pensacola Florida. I thought the Black Thunder Wheels were too sweet not to share.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_ 










gorgeous








if I ever get a CC to replace my GTI it will only be treated with Bentley wheels.


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

These are amazing, but I would rather see VW emblems


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (WazzuPassat)*

I would rather see the self leveling Bentley caps


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (snow blind)*

So there is alot of confusion and thought I would help by making a thread , may we can link to FAQ 

19x8" ET41 - totaly workable 








19x8.5 et35 MRR HR2 wrapped in General Exclaim UHP 225/35/19








19x8et35 MRR HR7 wrapped in Falken 452's 215/35R19








20" et 48 225 35 
http://i105.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
20x9 et 60 with 15mm adapters 








20x8.5 tires 235/30/20 ET40








Hartmann G5 19x8 running 235/35 R19








Hartmann HQ7-446 wheels in 19x8.5" ET62 with 20mm H&R 5x130-5x112 adapters and 245-35-19 tires








20x8.5 OZ OPERA II clones. 35et falken f452, 245-35-20








BBS CH 19x8.5


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*

so from todays fitments 
Q7 22x9 et50 with 20mm adapter (15mm available) 








rear 








EXE 22x9 et 32 front wouild be same in rear 








EXE 22x10.5 et 46 








Brabus Rep 20x8.5 et 35


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

22 makes the rear brake look non existent.


----------



## Blacky1002 (Feb 22, 2009)

*H&R*

I installed my HR springs with oem struts today. I´m running 19" wheels
First feedback: only minimal loose of comfort, cornering little more sporty
As a side note: Comfort is still much greater then in my 08 GTI with oem supsension and 17" wheels.

















before.....









_Modified by Blacky1002 at 3:53 PM 12-20-2009_


_Modified by Blacky1002 at 3:56 PM 12-20-2009_


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: H&R (Blacky1002)*

much better


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (ECAhatch)*

Anyone have or know where I can get a black front grill for the CC???


----------



## Nephurus (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (kdagher)*

Is it me or is the rear lower then the fornt?


----------



## Blacky1002 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (Nephurus)*

it is, its a known issue with the HR springs.
The wheelhouses are about 2/5 of an inch lower in the back.
Not sure what to do about it yet, but it bugs me a little.
I have theorie, which says, the springs would work with a 3.6 which is about 200lb haevier in the front....


_Modified by Blacky1002 at 9:11 PM 12-23-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Blacky1002)*

Its not an issue with the springs, the front fenders are larger than the rear and give the appearance of reverse rake. Most springs lower the same in the front and rear so the appearance of reverse rake is more apparent. Its not actual reverse rake though the cars body is flat, its just an appearance created buy the fenders being different sizes. Just to answer the question now, its like this because the front wheels turn so making the front fenders higher reduces the chance of the fender contacting the wheel when hitting a large bump or dip while turning.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (kdagher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdagher* »_Some pictures of my car, taken with a crappy cell phone camera
H&R Sport Springs
*
OFF TOPIC PICTURES:*

























_Modified by kdagher at 3:10 AM 7-1-2009_

damn I love the cc interior! I wish my 5.5 had that interior!


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (veedub_rich)*

resource for 20 inch Q7 wheels
http://www.oewheelsllc.com/Aud....html


----------



## MrCloudz (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (EvoVEnto)*

I use their 17" DTS wheels with winter tires and after 2 salty winters The chrome is perfect. The backside of the wheels still look good for not ever really being cleaned. I hope these are built just as well, at least they will be around if i need to use wheel/tire insurance.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (deville)*

bumping , alot of folks need these answers and pics 
also great place to ask questions


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*

19x8et35 MRR HR7 wrapped in Falken 452's 215/35R19








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

Intrax Coilovers // Miro Wheels Front 19x 8.5 235 tires Rear 19x 9.5 245 rear 


















_Modified by narbo at 2:51 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (narbo)*

Nice dude, what is the offset of the fronts and rears?
Need to step my game for this summer and figure out the next set of rollers.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (narbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *narbo* »_








 Hmmm I dig it! 
I'd like to see it fully...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

i didnt realize so many people had wheels done to their CC's...its dying over here...trying to figure out what i'm going to do...i need to do it this week thats the problem!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (veedub_rich)*


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (veedub_rich)*

Took a Couple of Pics of my set up on the CC. I was trying to be a photographer...lol 
Wheels: Stock 18x8 et41 Interlagos
Latest Mods since Nov. 2009
H&R Coilovers
Forge Spacers (11mm front, 5mm back)
Clear Front Turn Signals

























































Here you go Crazywayne...Exactly what Veedubbin is saying...Stock rims are et 41 and putting my 5 mm spacer put me at a et 36...Its flush for sure











_Modified by G-ReaL at 8:27 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey matt, those look to be the lambo wheels...and they look great man!
greal, can you get me a pic from the back so i can see the how flush your rears sit? thanks wheels i got coming are et44...so if anyone has suggestions please!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Wayne his wheels are Rotiform BLQs.
How wide are your wheels? I have run 8.5in wide wheels with a et35 that sat what I would say is flush.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_hey matt, those look to be the lambo wheels...and they look great man!
greal, can you get me a pic from the back so i can see the how flush your rears sit? thanks wheels i got coming are et44...so if anyone has suggestions please!

How wide are the wheels you getting wayne??? Because if you are running 8.5" wide wheels you will be fine with an 8 mm spacer...possibly get an 11 mm as well...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_hey matt, those look to be the lambo wheels...and they look great man!
greal, can you get me a pic from the back so i can see the how flush your rears sit? thanks wheels i got coming are et44...so if anyone has suggestions please!

get a 10mm spacer and you'll be good. I have more camber cause my ish is all the way down but et35 is pretty damn flush


----------



## jisong83 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (lour32)*

i love your rims.
is it the q7 rims? 
I would like to know some specs on these wheels.
It is quite big for me but i will be intersted in 19s and 18s.
Thanks


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (passat_98)*

That CC on bags is just very wrong - looks horrible on that low setting - completely destroys the design/lines of the CC....
my 2cents...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (jisong83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jisong83* »_i love your rims.
is it the q7 rims? 
I would like to know some specs on these wheels.
It is quite big for me but i will be intersted in 19s and 18s.
Thanks

Check the thread on Rotiforms. Thats what they are and they are 19s.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Veedubin02)*

matt dead sexy .... heard you ordered set


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha thanks well i guess i needed to give a couple more details...the wheels are 19x8 et44. 
so should i get a 8mm or 10mm for the rear? running 235's which shouldnt be a huge problem. while we're at it, what should i do for the front? 
i was good with my MKV GLI but the CC is obviously different. thanks! wheels should be here this upcoming week. just not sure when they are going on b/c of all this damn snow


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_ha ha thanks well i guess i needed to give a couple more details...the wheels are 19x8 et44. 
so should i get a 8mm or 10mm for the rear? running 235's which shouldnt be a huge problem. while we're at it, what should i do for the front? 
i was good with my MKV GLI but the CC is obviously different. thanks! wheels should be here this upcoming week. just not sure when they are going on b/c of all this damn snow

Id go 8 in the rear. Have you lowered it yet? If not then then 5-8 in the front.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_ha ha thanks well i guess i needed to give a couple more details...the wheels are 19x8 et44. 
so should i get a 8mm or 10mm for the rear? running 235's which shouldnt be a huge problem. while we're at it, what should i do for the front? 
i was good with my MKV GLI but the CC is obviously different. thanks! wheels should be here this upcoming week. just not sure when they are going on b/c of all this damn snow

For the front I would do an 11mm hub centric spacer and an 8 mm spacer in the back...That would put it to the same specs i am currently running but everyone has their own thing








Let us know what you end up going with










_Modified by G-ReaL at 4:06 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (G-ReaL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-ReaL* »_
Wayne you can go with a 10 mm or an 8 mm...the benefit of a 10 mm is that they usually come with a lip so its a lot easier to mount the rims and also they are usually Hub-Centric! Now for the front I did an 11 mm on my car putting my offset at an et30 because the front tuck in a lot more than they do in the back. 
So for the front I would do an 11mm hub centric spacer and an 8 but everyone has their own thing








Let us know what you end up going with









You are lowered, when the car hasnt been lowered yet which IIRC his is not, then a larger spacer isnt needed for the front. The reason you need it as you go lower is because of the suspension design bringing the hub in to reduce rubbing. I have an 11mm on mine as well but I also am lowered on H&Rs.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
You are lowered, when the car hasnt been lowered yet which IIRC his is not, then a larger spacer isnt needed for the front. The reason you need it as you go lower is because of the suspension design bringing the hub in to reduce rubbing. I have an 11mm on mine as well but I also am lowered on H&Rs.

Thats true but I remember him talking about putting on some sort of coilover suspension in previous post's...I'd say the best thing to do is see the rims on the car and then get the spacers to get the achievable stance he is looking for










_Modified by G-ReaL at 4:12 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (G-ReaL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-ReaL* »_
Thats true but I remember him talking about putting on some sort of coilover suspension in previous post's...I'd say the best thing to do is see the rims on the car and then get the spacers to get the achievable stance he is looking for









_Modified by G-ReaL at 4:12 PM 2-11-2010_

Wont disagree, Wayne you know you want some K-Sports!!!


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
Wont disagree, Wayne you know you want some K-Sports!!!

Hey Roy, Do you know anyone running K-Sports??? How is the ride on K-Sports from other VW owners and how low are you trying to go??? You trying to tuck a lil tire


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (G-ReaL)*

Don't know of anyone on them in CCs yet but I know me and two other people who will be soon. I'm trying to tuck a wee bit in the rear. The ride in a GTI can be a little stiff but they are crazy adjustable and I am not trying to ride so low that I have to have it super tight to keep from rubbing so I think Ill be alright.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Don't know of anyone on them in CCs yet but I know me and two other people who will be soon. I'm trying to tuck a wee bit in the rear. The ride in a GTI can be a little stiff but they are crazy adjustable and I am not trying to ride so low that I have to have it super tight to keep from rubbing so I think Ill be alright.

Nice! I shall be looking for your posts soon once you get them. Hope to see it soon and def let me know how they ride compared to our H&R Coils


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sorry roy, i got some H&R ultralows coming....yeah i guess i'll grab the 8mm for the rears and 10mm for the fronts...i want to have everything i need when they get here


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_sorry roy, i got some H&R ultralows coming....yeah i guess i'll grab the 8mm for the rears and 10mm for the fronts...i want to have everything i need when they get here








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif there will be quite a few of us on MKV coils come spring... lota low around the corner







Can't wait to see it man


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif there will be quite a few of us on MKV coils come spring... lota low around the corner







Can't wait to see it man

It sucks that aftermarket groups dont see the CC as a viable market. MKV it is!!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well i remember the first thing i noticed when i got the CC was the weight compared to my MKV GLI...though the CC feels real slow stock ha ha, but i had just sold my H&R coils i had on my GLI when i found out they would work...but i decided to get the Ultralows b/c i'm a huge H&R fanboi. 
















that was with the regular H&R's...so i had to go with the ultralows this time around especially for the CC. i'll have my suspension on as soon as it gets here. as for the wheels...the weather is killing me!


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure why people talk about the CC being a lot heavier than other VW's. 
For example, it's only 70 pounds heavier than the jetta. Jetta is 3230 and the CC is 3300.
::shrugs::


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

passat_98 you have any pics of the car while it's at a drivable height?
Thanks.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (UMJonny)*

not on it's current wheels but this gives you an idea of it's range


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (UMJonny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UMJonny* »_I'm not sure why people talk about the CC being a lot heavier than other VW's. 
For example, it's only 70 pounds heavier than the jetta. Jetta is 3230 and the CC is 3300.
::shrugs::

its also 300 lbs, or 10%, heavier than a GTI. Most MKV setups are for GTIs which is why it gets brought up in a suspension thread.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
It sucks that aftermarket groups dont see the CC as a viable market. MKV it is!!
 I agree... though it will take some time. And I do understand why companies like FK haven't developed a set yet.... there aren't going to be a lot of CC owners who want to be really low and can cope with a stiff ride.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

here's an up pic


----------



## jy211 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

passat_98 what size wheels are those?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jy211)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jy211* »_passat_98 what size wheels are those?


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
Check the thread on Rotiforms. Thats what they are and they are 19s.


----------



## jy211 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Thanks V! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jy211)*

bump for Mike Kippen


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i could go back and look...but out of the couple people who are low...what ET are you running in the front and rears? i still need to sort out my spacer situation.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

make sure you ask for widths too haha. I'm picking up some 8.5 wides with ET45mm.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

i'm 8 et 35... should be flush "enough" and still have clearance down low... or so im hoping


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (comcf)*

Did you paint the chrome. What kind of paint?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_i'm 8 et 35... should be flush "enough" and still have clearance down low... or so im hoping










how you put your wheels on yet? its a 8" wheel with et 44. i thought about going with 10mm all around but...i'm real worried about rubbing like crazy and having to go up lol


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

these are 19x9's all around with 235/35/19 tires, 35mm offset..front has tons of room, rear has just the smallest amount of poke...we can still run 4 people w/o rubbing...we are on kw v3 coils..they are for sale btw for cheap
















these are 20x9.5's all around..45mm offset...fits perfectly..plan on running a 245/30/20 tire


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*

19x8.5 Hartmann HTTRS wheels with 35mm offset. Koni SS MarkV coils, no rubbing








Us2bA4dr, looking forward to seeing the new shoes!!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Nice kdeering, I now have K-Sports, need to dial in the height and Ill post up some new shots.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Because I just watched Bill Maher on HBO...
NEW RULE, My name is Kris, it is in my sig, no one here needs to refer to me as kdeering!!
Maybe I should change my forum name......


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Fine, fine Kris!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

kris, any good side shots?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Fine, fine Kris!

i dated a girl named kris once...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^you sure she was a she?
ha ha i have a joke for that actually...
Truck driver sees a girl about to jump off a bridge so he stops. "what are you doing?" he say. "im trying to commit suicide." she says. "well before you jump give me a *******." so she does. after shes finished the trucker says "wow, what a wasted talent. why are you committing suicide anyway?" she yells, "my parents are tired of me dressing like a girl!"


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Fine, fine Kris!

I thought that is a side shot








I am doing a photo shoot with Mike Gilbert next week. I'm sure there will be plenty of snaps after that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
i dated a girl named kris once...

Me too


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kdeering)*



















_Modified by kdeering at 10:41 AM 3-14-2010_


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha kris, thats what i meant. down the side shot


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_bump for Mike Kippen









Oh SNAP!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kdeering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_


















secsi







Looks just like my car







Who did your tint and how much?


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
secsi







Looks just like my car







Who did your tint and how much?

I recommend Precision Tinting in Silverdale. The guy is ranked in the top 5 in the country and for a CC you're looking at about $250. I have some referral cards that save you a bit off that too. He's done quite a few of my cars and always does a spectacular job. I also had him do the tail lights and my clear bra this time around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kdeering)*

^ thanks, IM sent and pictures of mine should be coming this weekend when the weather will be sunny


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

19x8 BBS CK's (polished) et44 w/ 12mm front and 15mm rear spacers. et32 front et29 rear
235/35/19 Kuhmo SPT's
H&R Ultralow Coilovers


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

^ Looks sick man, gj!


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

oooh weeey ya dun did er right son. Looks great man.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Thanks! took me a minute to figure out what wheel i wanted and of course, i had to imagine whether it would look good or not since no one else was rocking CK's...i think i did alright


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (ECAhatch)*

20X8.5 Eurosport RS et41 With 255/30/20 Falken FK-452
H&R Springs











_Modified by adibaiz at 1:19 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (adibaiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adibaiz* »_...With 255/30/20 Falken FK-452...
 holy crazy tire size







Why not just a 235/30/20 did you just want more cushion in the sidewall?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah thats a chunk of rubber you got there sir! looks pretty good


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (snow blind)*

I was told that the proper size should be 245/30 and i just went 255/30 to have a little more cushion like you said...also did not want to stretch a 235 on a 8.5" wide wheel...not that is not possible just i don't like when the tire is too stretched.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (adibaiz)*

It wouldn't have stretched much a 225 would have though.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_It wouldn't have stretched much a 225 would have though.
 ^ no stretching at all with a 235/30 on a 8.5. You just don't get the super boxy shoulder like on a 255.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (snow blind)*

What would have been the right/proper size tires to put on going from the 17" to 20"?
Also i've noticed some tires run smaller than others even if they are same size.. 
I tried 245/30/20 in my case the Falkens FK-452 that i have on and did not like how they fit so i decided to go a little wider and add a little more cushion.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (adibaiz)*

really the width will depend a lot on rim width, you went to an 8.5 which if I remember right can run a 225-255 comfortably. Since the 17 has a 45 series tire you would subtract 5 for every inch you go up in size (unless you are going with a much wider wheel/tire) so the 30 is correct. Doing what you did for more cushion makes since. It is with in the 3% difference in overall diameter range so you are fine.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (Veedubin02)*

It's all just simple math. 255/*30*/20 the "30" is what's called the aspect ratio... that is, the ratio of sidewall height when compared to tread width. So that means the height of the sidewall is 30% of 255mm... which rounds up to 77mm. And as Roy mentioned, it's the general rule to decrease 5% every time you increase your wheel diameter 1". 
However... there are all sorts of way's people achieve a proper rolling diameter with tire/wheel sizing... it almost becomes an art... with proper tires being as attractive as a nice set of wheels


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (snow blind)*

It's funny in the picture i posted the sidewalls look huge...but they are not really that bad.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Really like those wheels. Sporty and aggressive. Very nice!!


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (kdeering)*

OK, I have a question... will 9" wide et35 wheels all around cause me problems? Assuming I'd need to stick with a 225 width in order to pull it off.
I'm not going to crush the car and try to tuck tire, I'm just looking to get rid of the fender gap (I have k sports sitting in the garage).
Thanks in advance!
edit: I guess I found my answer








Any other feedback would be appreciated though









_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_these are 19x9's all around with 235/35/19 tires, 35mm offset..front has tons of room, rear has just the smallest amount of poke...we can still run 4 people w/o rubbing...we are on kw v3 coils..they are for sale btw for cheap
















these are 20x9.5's all around..45mm offset...fits perfectly..plan on running a 245/30/20 tire

























 


_Modified by MBH at 9:16 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

Your 19" wheels and tires are for sale or your coils? I may be interested in your wheel/tires if so.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MagyarCC* »_Your 19" wheels and tires are for sale or your coils? I may be interested in your wheel/tires if so.


Who are you asking?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, i see what happened....started going back through everyones specs and combos and realized, i rub b/c i'm lower...not braggin, but i got my spacer sizing from other peoples combos but realized you guys are a little bit higher due to the GC kits...damn it! ha ha. btw, I WILL BE SELLING SOME 15MM SPACERS HERE NEXT WEEK. BASICALLY BRAND NEW


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Never mind, I'm an idiot, it was in reference to a post above which was a quote of an older post and the wheels are already sold. My bad.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*

This is driving me crazy. There are wheels for sale in the local area here, like the ones below, but they are 19x8 with an ET45, so essentially these would need a BIG spacer to poke it out further. I'd prefer to go with a similar wheel and not deal with adjusting the wheel poke, but cannot find anything like these wheels. Any thoughts or suggestions on finding a wheel like this? These are PDW wheels, a small Australian company btw.










_Modified by MagyarCC at 6:48 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

Just checked, yes they do but they are also 19x8 with unknown ET. How much spacing would I need to get these (the PDW wheels)puppies flush with the fender? 10mm to make take it from an ET45 to ET35?
I will also be throwing some H&R's on soon, not sure if that matters in offering advice.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*

http://www.elementwheels.com/products.asp?cat=1877 
ET35. I ordered my MRR HR2s from these guys great service. Make sure you get hub rings. You'll need whatever they MRR is down to a 57.1. The rears will be close to flush, my MRRs were 8.5 wide with et35 and were flush and yours at 8in wide will stick in about 1.4 of an inch. The front you'll want a 10-12mm spacer. Are you lowering on springs or coils?


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

The CC on 19x8 et35s, lowered on coils, down low, will def need a 10mm spacer on the front to be considered "flush". BUT, down low, on 19s and spaced out... the wacky-ass fender liners come into play.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

it'll be springs only. These wheels are for sale new for $450 for the set, I just can't pass them up! Does $408 sound steep for a quote to install the springs from a local shop? How difficult is it to really do the springs yourself?


_Modified by MagyarCC at 7:53 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*

Is that supposed to say $80, if thats the case that is cheap as hell.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

typo, I fixed it, it's $408 for the quote...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*

The rears are easy, the fronts are a pain.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

I've tried searching but has anyone created a step by step on how to do it? 
thanks!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*

The MKV setup is exactly the same as ours.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MagyarCC* »_I've tried searching but has anyone created a step by step on how to do it? 
thanks!

btw, i noticed you were asking about gettin spacers for those wheels to get it flush...just so happens i have a set of 15mm i'm about to sell. basically brand new with bolts...interested?


----------



## Kryscanland (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Hey found these [email protected] springs only....cheap
http://www.advancespeedshop.co...0&y=0


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: (Kryscanland)*

Nice find on the H&R's. Checked it though, they get you on the shipping $40...
But either way $250 or so is what these are gonig for looks like. Anyone know if installing these voids any of the warranty?


----------



## Kryscanland (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*

shipping is only 27$...not bad 
And warranty might be void only if u break your suspension and they find out it is not stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (Kryscanland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kryscanland* »_Hey found these [email protected] springs only....cheap
http://www.advancespeedshop.co...0&y=0

I ordered a set from these guys and they just came in yesterday; quick ship and great price.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (i29gtaylor)*

Seriously, the CC is the ultimate low rider..._seriously_!


----------



## Kryscanland (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: (i29gtaylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i29gtaylor* »_
I ordered a set from these guys and they just came in yesterday; quick ship and great price. 

PICS PLEASE ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^pics of springs? why bother....wait, are they red or black?!


----------



## UAGLEBA (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*

MagyarCC, I installed the springs myself over the weekend and it was a big PITA. Not so much the rear (there is only one bolt that you need to remove) but the fronts took like 5-6 hours. I mean if you have all the tools than it would be much easier, because at times I had to use some creative engineering







If you have the time and patients to do it, than its worth it.


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (UAGLEBA)*

So I saw a combo on one of these posts that sounds like what I was planning on - 19x8.5 235/XX front 19x9.5 rear with 245/35 tires with a front/rear offset of 35. Going to drop with Neuspeed springs. what would be the best sidewall for the fronts? Any thoughts would be helpful. This thread has been very informative


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (2.0TurboA3)*

35, springs aren't gong to drop you enough to rub and a 35 series tire with that width will keep the overall diameter close to stock diameter.


----------



## Pulvik (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Stilauto Futuras 9x20 et40


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Pulvik)*

Nice wheels.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, not bad...but i just want the car...2.0T...DI with a manual!


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_hmm, not bad...but i just want the car...2.0T...DI with a manual!
How badass would a 4motion TDI CC be







droooooool


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

Will I have any problems with my VR6 Sport w/ 18" Interlagos wheels with 235/40/18R tires if I decide to go with the H&R Sport springs??


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cwwiii)*

No you should be fine.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cwwiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwwiii* »_Will I have any problems with my VR6 Sport w/ 18" Interlagos wheels with 235/40/18R tires if I decide to go with the H&R Sport springs??


I had the same setup and it was perfectly fine. H&R Springs are a two plus finger gap in between the tire and the car. I currently have H&R Coilovers which lowers a lot more and still fine.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G-ReaL)*

Thanks guys. I just need that front end sitting lower. I have to save up some dough and maybe I'll go with coilovers. I don't know what to do lol.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cwwiii)*

MRRs may make a comeback this weekend


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

why are they going to make a comeback?!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

I think I like them better than the MB reps, if they fit they stay, I am just worried about the 35mm offset with the 8.5inch wide wheels. Right now I am running same width but 45mm offset.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

have them milled down a bit


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

If they dont fit I probably will.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

see we're on the same track


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (Kryscanland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kryscanland* »_
PICS PLEASE ASAP!!!!!!









19x8.5 wheels with 235/35/19 tires
H&R Springs (still settling)










_Modified by i29gtaylor at 6:41 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_I think I like them better than the MB reps, if they fit they stay, I am just worried about the 35mm offset with the 8.5inch wide wheels. Right now I am running same width but 45mm offset.
 w/o spacers they will fit no problem... well with 225's.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_ w/o spacers they will fit no problem... well with 225's. 

That's what I like to hear


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_I think I like them better than the MB reps, if they fit they stay, I am just worried about the 35mm offset with the 8.5inch wide wheels. Right now I am running same width but 45mm offset.

I ran 18X8.5 ET35 AMG wheels on my MkV GLI and didn't rub with 225s.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (LeBlanc.)*

How low was your GLI?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeBlanc.* »_
I ran 18X8.5 ET35 AMG wheels on my MkV GLI and didn't rub with 225s.


thats what i'm wondering...i was running H&R coils on my GLI with 215/40/18 on 18x8 et36 and didnt rub...and i was CLOSE

i29gtaylor, car looks good man. still a little on the high side for those wheels bro


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_How low was your GLI?

euro spec suspension. so, like h&r sports. not low. two finger gap?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (LeBlanc.)*

Oh, I am def lower than that, thats why i was worried, they fit great though. Could use a little more camber in the rear, heck maybe even a little in the front.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Def be careful with camber if your at all concerned with tire life... A little bit can surprisingly eat tread!


----------



## 1HOTCC (Mar 29, 2010)

Having an issue with some MRR-HR8 Wheels. If anyone has them or HR4 did they reuse the stock Lugs or insert Studs?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (1HOTCC)*

A friend of mine who races his S2000 told me I shouldn't get H&R Springs on my car.....
He says my car was made this way for a reason. 
I'm just confused. I want a lower ride height and that's it. Will I have bad ride quality? I would like to have a more aggressive stance to my CC that's all. I just trust what my friend says because he is a genius when it comes to cars. 
Thoughts...opinions????


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Cw its pretty easy once you drop you feel bumps a lot more. The ride quality deminishes. In addition you start dragging parts over speed bumps and sloped drive ways. Suspension parts tend to need replacing sooner such as struts and of course tire wear from camber you'll aquire. Honestly id go coil over instead of springs on any new ride reguardless


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_Def be careful with camber if your at all concerned with tire life... A little bit can surprisingly eat tread!

I know but I like a little bit. Keeping toe in check is more important to tire wear though.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (1HOTCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1HOTCC* »_Having an issue with some MRR-HR8 Wheels. If anyone has them or HR4 did they reuse the stock Lugs or insert Studs?

What issues? I have hr2s and I have no issues running stock bolts. I did grab some conical bolts though to match the seat on the wheels.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (cwwiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwwiii* »_A friend of mine who races his S2000 told me I shouldn't get H&R Springs on my car.....
He says my car was made this way for a reason. 
I'm just confused. I want a lower ride height and that's it. Will I have bad ride quality? I would like to have a more aggressive stance to my CC that's all. I just trust what my friend says because he is a genius when it comes to cars. 
Thoughts...opinions????

Springs aren't going to hurt your car. Ride quality will decrease some and you shocks/struts will wear out faster. Even the latter part of that is questionable, I've seen guys run springs for 60k miles with stock struts and shocks.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

hey cwwiii....you're friend might be a genius...ha sounds like a moron at the moment...but maybe he only knows Japanese crap cars and not German. the only thing you'd have to worry about going with springs is what roy made mention to....your stock shocks and struts going bad sooner...end of story


----------



## 1HOTCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (ECAhatch)*

H&R Sport Springs 
MRR HR8 19x8.5 45offset
Hankook EVO 235/35










_Modified by 1HOTCC at 11:25 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_hey cwwiii....you're friend might be a genius...ha sounds like a moron at the moment...but maybe he only knows Japanese crap cars and not German. the only thing you'd have to worry about going with springs is what roy made mention to....your stock shocks and struts going bad sooner...end of story

Thanks for the input guys!
I honestly think I'm going to save up for Coilovers. Just so I can adjust the ride height and all that fun stuff.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (1HOTCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1HOTCC* »_H&R Sport Springs 
MRR HR8 19x8.5 45offset
Hankook EVO 235/35









_Modified by 1HOTCC at 11:25 PM 4-18-2010_
 
DAMN! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

bumpin so people can find it and read before posting! btw, i hope i've hurt no ones feelings...lol


----------



## dubbunit14 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (1HOTCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1HOTCC* »_H&R Sport Springs 
MRR HR8 19x8.5 45offset
Hankook EVO 235/35









_Modified by 1HOTCC at 11:25 PM 4-18-2010_

moreeee preaseeeee


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Bump


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

i think im going to get those, but the HR4. It seems like the same wheel, but with a 35mm offset.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

H&R Sport spring 
VW Sagitta 19" 
GoodYear Eagle GT 235/35/19


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

^Love it


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

^Ditto!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a question... This will be my first set of aftermarket wheels and suspension on any car I've ever owned. I don't know too much about spacers or anything. All I know is that I plan on getting Audi A8 Wheels. 










They are 19x8 lug pattern 5x112mm. What would be good tire sizes for this wheel. This car mind you is my daily driver. I someday would like to add springs but I really want H&R Coilovers. 

So basically I just want to know, will I need spacers and what tire size would be the right size? Thanks in advance guys. I need my car looking unique and low just like everyone elses.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

225/35/19 or 235/35/19.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks and if I do get coils will I have any rubbing issues?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

No not with proper spacing. Whats the offset of the wheel?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

It doesnt really say Heres the link I know for the 18's its a 45mm offset. Will that be different for the 19's


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

you shouldnt have any rubbing then.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you sir. Now my other problem. Saving up some more cash. lol


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

you may also want to check out powerwheelspro they carry A8 replica wheels in that size but with a larger offset ET35... A few people on this forum have brought from them before


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

kaysid said:


> you may also want to check out powerwheelspro they carry A8 replica wheels in that size but with a larger offset ET35... A few people on this forum have brought from them before


 I checked it out but they want $2,300 for a set of 4 and finishline wants $799 for a set. Unless the pricing which was $599 on powerwheelspro was for a set of 4. Ideas???


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

cwwiii said:


> I checked it out but they want $2,300 for a set of 4 and finishline wants $799 for a set. Unless the pricing which was $599 on powerwheelspro was for a set of 4. Ideas???


 its 599 for a set of 4


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

kaysid said:


> its 599 for a set of 4


 DAMN! Might just buy them this weekend!


----------



## Buggermedumplings (May 12, 2010)

Hi all, I am about to change my wheels/tyres and suspension on my 2010 CC TDI to 19x8.5 36 offset wheels, 245/35R19 tyres and H&R Sport springs. Does anyone have this combination and offer advise eg rubbing issues. Pics would be brilliant. I know a 235 tyre is probably best however do not want the tyre looking stretched and a 245 will look a little more boxy on the wheel. Cheers.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Your question weas answered already in your other thread dude, you wont rub. Its only an inch a quarter drop.


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

is anyone on VMR VB3s??


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Honestly I don't think anyone is on a VMR wheel at this point.


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

Veedubin02 said:


> Honestly I don't think anyone is on a VMR wheel at this point.


Guess I'll be the first on Koni sports and VMRs... 

thanks


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

What are the chances of 19x11 et47 fitting in the rear of the car? and what tire could I put on it if that was even feasible... which I'm highly doubting


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

MBH said:


> What are the chances of 19x11 et47 fitting in the rear of the car? and what tire could I put on it if that was even feasible... which I'm highly doubting


You should totally put your Cobra wheels on it! lol

(this is Graves from SVTperformance..)


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Sevarg said:


> You should totally put your Cobra wheels on it! lol
> 
> (this is Graves from SVTperformance..)


 Hey stranger!!

I know I was laughing in my head about putting an 11" rear on a FWD car when I only have 10.5s on my cobra! Another group got back to me, looks like I'm gonna be running 8.5's all around thank goodness lol

Have you kept your CC stock or what? I'm suprised I haven't seen any of your insane photo skills coming up on this forum! You had IMO built the most perfect bullitt. What made you sell it? How long til you're back into a v8?


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

MBH said:


> Hey stranger!!
> 
> I know I was laughing in my head about putting an 11" rear on a FWD car when I only have 10.5s on my cobra! Another group got back to me, looks like I'm gonna be running 8.5's all around thank goodness lol
> 
> Have you kept your CC stock or what? I'm suprised I haven't seen any of your insane photo skills coming up on this forum! You had IMO built the most perfect bullitt. What made you sell it? How long til you're back into a v8?


PM'd you.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

*Vogtlands?*

has anyone done a set of Vogtlands on their car?


my buddies at NGP recommend the Vogtlands.
I am between those, H&Rs and Eibachs.

the car already has a small wheel well gap and I don't want to lose space to the point where
a bump will cause damage to the car or wheels or tires; nor do I want to lose any ability to
load up my trunk with stuff for a road trip.

I have a set of 18" wheels on the car with 235/40/18 Dunlop SP Sport Sig All Season UHP.
they sit nice and actually look ok without lowering but dropping a bit will tighten things up and make
it look even better, so... 

suggestions?

specs...

Vogtlands are 1.5" (40mm) drop front and rear

H&R are 1.3" drop front and 1.2" drop rear

Eibach are 1" drop front and .8" drop rear


thanks!
-Steve


** I've seen pics of H&R on cars but what about Vogtland or Eibach?


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

cuckoo4watches said:


> has anyone done a set of Vogtlands on their car?
> 
> 
> my buddies at NGP recommend the Vogtlands.
> ...



See here for the Eibachs : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4840130-Will-this-spring-fit-on-CC/page2

As for Vogogtland, strange, the NGP guys told me the same thing for my CC in Lorton, VA. I'm guessing they got a great price on them and have them in stock. If you are good with the height but maybe want a little drop, then go Eibachs (can't beat the price at $46!) and if you want a medium = H&R and if you want the biggest go Vogtland. If it's just springs your getting, you should be fine with any of these since they are all good brand names with decent warranties, should you ever need it that is.


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

sebasEuRo said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh ....:thumbdown:


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

MagyarCC said:


> See here for the Eibachs : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4840130-Will-this-spring-fit-on-CC/page2
> 
> As for Vogogtland, strange, the NGP guys told me the same thing for my CC in Lorton, VA. I'm guessing they got a great price on them and have them in stock. If you are good with the height but maybe want a little drop, then go Eibachs (*can't beat the price at $46!) *and if you want a medium = H&R and if you want the biggest go Vogtland. If it's just springs your getting, you should be fine with any of these since they are all good brand names with decent warranties, should you ever need it that is.


I just ordered some of those. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

forgot to post them in here... 

wheels are VMR VB3s (19x8.5 et41), tires are General Exclaim UHP 235/35/19 

CC shares the same suspension as the GTI (Albeit with an aluminum front hub and ~100 lbs more weight). As such, I am on B&G MkV Springs on Koni Yellows  ride is PHENOMENAL!!! 


Enjoy: 






































~Jess


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

^^ 

Do you have any side profile shots besides the one behind your .:R?


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

> Do you have any side profile shots besides the one behind your .:R?


 Sry, I dont. I will try to take more pics soon.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

^^ I meant Beetle but I do love your car its sick!


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

ooops :laugh:


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

cwwiii said:


> ^^ I meant Beetle but I do love your car its sick!





cwwiii said:


> ^^
> 
> Do you have any side profile shots besides the one behind your .:R?


 
We have a show today... so I will try and get some more. My Gold Coast kit is supposed to be here already... I was trying to hold out on it and drop photos when it was all done... 

~J


----------



## TheRealSpike (Dec 9, 2009)

K-Sport coils 
Mercedes Reps Front - 19x8.5 ET45 with 10mm spacer=ET35. 225/35/19 
Rear - 19x9.5 ET45 235/35/19


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^Nice


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I never posted any of the current setup.
Same as previous wheels: MRR HR2 19x8.5 ET35
Same tires: General Exclaim UHP 225/35/19
New suspension: K-Sport Coils for an MKV

Click pics for larger sizes.









Plans for next year will be larger tires (235/35/19) possibly new wheels as well.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Your car always looks good. The stance in the 2nd shot is perfect.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

TheRealSpike said:


> K-Sport coils
> Mercedes Reps Front - 19x8.5 ET45 with 10mm spacer=ET35. 225/35/19
> Rear - 19x9.5 ET45 235/35/19


What fogs are you running?


----------



## rconr007 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Where did you get the wheels from?*

I have been search high and Low, with no luck. Thanks.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

rconr007 said:


> I have been search high and Low, with no luck. Thanks.


Who are you asking? Use the reply w/ quote link in the bottom right hand side of the posts.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

cosmic_beetle said:


> Guess I'll be the first on Koni sports and VMRs...
> 
> thanks


There is a white one on VMR's, looking for the picture, I think it was in the what did you do to your cc today thread.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

MBH said:


> What are the chances of 19x11 et47 fitting in the rear of the car? and what tire could I put on it if that was even feasible... which I'm highly doubting


possable ....


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

EvoVEnto said:


> possable ....


I forgot how wide those are! I was asking because it would have been much easier to get a full set of 997 turbos than to find 2 front sets. Happy with the way the way things turned out though


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

^^^Get some clear corners first!opcorn:


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Mar 5, 2010)

for the guy on page 4 that wanted Euro R32 wheels, ie Zolders. i like.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Mar 5, 2010)

helios.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

^^ Can you P.shop one with these on em?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/19-A...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Can you stop putting PSHOPs in a thread for pictures and info on real setups?


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Mar 5, 2010)

Veedubbin, quit your whining. nobody cares what you want. It's a photo appreciation thread. it's not the "real setups only" thread.

Some people are shopping for wheels by looking at threads like these dumbass. now STFU and GTFO my internetz.

for your info the setups are as follows:
helios, zolders and bbs rs on stock suspension. helios and rs are 19" wheels. zolders are 18".

now take the corolla to the grocery store and have a smile.


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

TheRealSpike said:


> K-Sport coils
> Mercedes Reps Front - 19x8.5 ET45 with 10mm spacer=ET35. 225/35/19
> Rear - 19x9.5 ET45 235/35/19


very nice rims.
where did you get them.
i like your car:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

TheRealSpike said:


> K-Sport coils
> Mercedes Reps Front - 19x8.5 ET45 with 10mm spacer=ET35. 225/35/19
> Rear - 19x9.5 ET45 235/35/19


I love the rim's but i'm wondering can you get rid of the mercedes caps on it or are those built in?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey knoxville or somebody. Can you post up what a black cc with mrr hr6 rims or audi b7 rs4 rims would look like? i'm actually learning towards the audi rim's but i'd like to see both.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

This isn't photoshop thread, make one if you want it or use this site to do it.

http://www.pixlr.com/editor/


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Johnny Knoxville said:


> Veedubbin, quit your whining. nobody cares what you want. It's a photo appreciation thread. it's not the "real setups only" thread.
> 
> Some people are shopping for wheels by looking at threads like these dumbass. now STFU and GTFO my internetz.
> 
> ...


Its off topic, this is a thread for actual information. Start a photoshop thread if you want to show off your skillz. You have no real specs to give other than a wheel diameter, and all of your pics have no control over the actual diameter, nor the ride height which the drawing (read not a picture of an actual car) you use is not stock. Therefore your posts do not fit. :banghead:

BTW the OP says "Please post pics of your CC's with whatever setup you are running." Not sure how you interpret that to mean photoshopped.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> This isn't photoshop thread, make one if you want it or use this site to do it.
> 
> http://www.pixlr.com/editor/


Here's a string, a can of paint, and some pocket lint. Design a brand new car. That's pretty much what this just tells me. I have no idea how to do photo editing on ps or this program. Although I will look for tutorials later. Till then though i'd appreciate some help.


----------



## TheRealSpike (Dec 9, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I love the rim's but i'm wondering can you get rid of the mercedes caps on it or are those built in?


I accually have 2 sets of different benz caps. I figured since the wheels say AMG why fight it.
My friend calls my car a "Volkscedes CCLS".:laugh::screwy:


----------



## TheRealSpike (Dec 9, 2009)

HunterRose said:


> What fogs are you running?


The fogs are 3k hids.


----------



## TheRealSpike (Dec 9, 2009)

Tartalo said:


> very nice rims.
> where did you get them.
> i like your car:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks. I got the wheels from a buddy. I think that you can find them on ebay.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Here's a string, a can of paint, and some pocket lint. Design a brand new car. That's pretty much what this just tells me. I have no idea how to do photo editing on ps or this program. Although I will look for tutorials later. Till then though i'd appreciate some help.


If you took the 30 seconds to look at the webapp you would see its very easy to use, unlike photoshop. You don't need much to cut, copy, paste and resize an image of wheel onto a picture of your car.  Outside fo that, make a new thread. Hell start a thread specifically for photoshopping wheels onto CCs. That way they are all in one place that someone can easily search for.

Edit: created http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4927317-Photoshop-CC-wheels&p=66291118


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

TheRealSpike said:


> Thanks. I got the wheels from a buddy. I think that you can find them on ebay.


I think that it is one of the best setup i have seen in the web.
I will take my passat in september and i will try to get that rims in spain jajaja.
:laugh:


----------



## TheRealSpike (Dec 9, 2009)

Tartalo said:


> I think that it is one of the best setup i have seen in the web.
> I will take my passat in september and i will try to get that rims in spain jajaja.
> :laugh:



Thanks alot


----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone know the specs on this set up? 










Offsets and sizes?


----------



## 9Schnell (Apr 7, 2008)

M3This said:


> Anyone know the specs on this set up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EvoVEnto said:


> so from todays fitments
> BORDER="0">
> EXE 22x9 et 32 front wouild be same in rear
> 
> ...


----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks ... no wonder those look so huge. 

Will those offsets say in a 20" wheel be a PIA to fit?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

They will be easier to fit with a 20 than with a 22.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

Just bought 20x8.5 ET38 BBS CK's, they will be wrapped in 245/30/20 Falkens with B&G Drop Springs! Pics coming soon I hope, wheels are on there way from Cali! :laugh:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Be ready to camber the rears some that is a whole lot of rubber.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

20thgti2461 said:


> Just bought 20x8.5 ET38 BBS CK's, they will be wrapped in 245/30/20 Falkens with B&G Drop Springs! Pics coming soon I hope, wheels are on there way from Cali! :laugh:


do I smell 3 piece wheels??? ohhh snap!! Can't wait!! That's where mine came from when I had them made for my cobra opcorn:


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

Veedubin02 said:


> Be ready to camber the rears some that is a whole lot of rubber.


so you think I should do 235/30's?

The 235's are actually cheaper, but are roads in OK are the suck, that why I was leaning to a 245/30



MBH said:


> do I smell 3 piece wheels??? ohhh snap!! Can't wait!! That's where mine came from when I had them made for my cobra opcorn:


they are 1 piece, but still pretty dope.

here is a linky to the wheels.

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...alse&filterBrand=BBS&filterNew=All&sort=Brand


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

man, i can't wait to see them. im really looking to get a set of 20's then sell the stock thunder wheels. looking forward to the pics.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

Brett_CC said:


> man, i can't wait to see them.


Me Either!! :beer:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

20thgti2461 said:


> so you think I should do 235/30's?
> 
> The 235's are actually cheaper, but are roads in OK are the suck, that why I was leaning to a 245/30


Yes I would say 235. The roads here suck too and I run a 225/35 on my 19s. You really learn to watch closely but a 235 should keep the wheel plenty safe and the ride relatively comfy.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i wanted to get 20" CK's...but i figured 19's would work...and i'm glad so far with my choice of the Plasma Polished CK's....not to mention everyone sees those BBS centercaps and has to say something...but those are some meaty tires dude. trust me...i'm set up just right on coils and every now and then i rub up front with an ET34 on 235's...but i'm way low compared to where you'll be with springs...maybe he'll be fine


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

crazywayne311 said:


> i wanted to get 20" CK's...but i figured 19's would work...and i'm glad so far with my choice of the Plasma Polished CK's....not to mention everyone sees those BBS centercaps and has to say something...but those are some meaty tires dude. trust me...i'm set up just right on coils and every now and then i rub up front with an ET34 on 235's...but i'm way low compared to where you'll be with springs...maybe he'll be fine


Yeah, I'm rubbing fender well liner on et35 19x8.5 225/40/19 hankooks v12 evos (note that I have 40s instead of 35s, and I was unaware that the hankooks ran wider than normal :banghead. I'm fairly low though, fender is right at 25"


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Swung by a VW dealership to see how far my car has come. Luckily enough for me, there was a white sport on the end for me to get a nice idea of the difference.

Suspension: K sport kontrol pro coilovers
Wheels: 19x8.5 et35 porsche reps
Tires: 225/40/19 Hankook v12 evo

Coilovers have about 2/3" left to go down in the front, I forget the rear. I have a little card with the thread count somewhere, but I'm pretty sure I threw it out. Going to lower the rear more and get it aligned. Since the K sports come with camber plates (stock camber, or more camber - only 2 settings), and I was rubbing, I decided to try out the higher camber setting.

pics:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I love parking next to stock CCs now, makes me giggle. :laugh:


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

MBH said:


> S


 Looks great man! With the rear down it's going to look even better :beer:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

snow blind said:


> Looks great man! With the rear down it's going to look even better :beer:


 Thanks. Waiting to put some camber in it before I do that though. Had 4 people in the car for the first time the other day, heard some rubbin over bumps, couldn't find any markings on the fenders fortunately.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

MBH said:


> Yeah, I'm rubbing fender well liner on et35 19x8.5 225/40/19 hankooks v12 evos (note that I have 40s instead of 35s, and I was unaware that the hankooks ran wider than normal :banghead. I'm fairly low though, fender is right at 25"


I will be on 30 series not 35's but I think I'm going to run a 235/30/20 Falken instead of the 245/30


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah i'm running 235/35/19's on my BBS's...but with the roads around here in VA i'm glad i went with 19's over 20's...i probably would have eaten a rim by now lol...but yeah, i wish i would have went 225's...but oh well


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

Guys, sorry to change the subject a little bit, but I am confused about some of the springs you guys are using. Some people are using MKV/MKVI springs. H&R shows that the sport springs are the same from the MKV and the CC, but why isn't the Super Sport compatible? I have some super sports from my MKV on a pending sale, and if it doesn't go through, I would love to throw them on, but I am not sure if there is a reason why H&R says they are not recommended. I called them and they said that basically the spring rates are not the same, but then that doesn't make sense if the standard sport is the same.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

You can run them fine, the spring rates are a little different but nothing you'll notice.


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

Veedubin02 said:


> You can run them fine, the spring rates are a little different but nothing you'll notice.


Do you think that the extra weight of the CC might make the springs bouncy?


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

gtitrini said:


> Do you think that the extra weight of the CC might make the springs bouncy?


seems like I answered this already in an IM... and in countless threads. :banghead::banghead:

the ride is like butter! the dealership can't believe how smooth the car rides.

no bouncy...

~ J


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

gtitrini said:


> Do you think that the extra weight of the CC might make the springs bouncy?


The CC weighs 30lbs more than a Jetta GLI, so no.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> The CC weighs 30lbs more than a Jetta GLI, so no.


winner! I'm on Jetta coilovers myself :thumbup:


----------



## jy211 (Mar 13, 2003)

Lambo Callisto Reps 19x8 35 ET on 235-35-19's using eibach springs



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

cosmic_beetle said:


> seems like I answered this already in an IM... and in countless threads. :banghead::banghead:
> 
> the ride is like butter! the dealership can't believe how smooth the car rides.
> 
> ...





Veedubin02 said:


> The CC weighs 30lbs more than a Jetta GLI, so no.


Ok thanks guys.

Sorry Cosmic beetle... I didn't remember asking you about this.
I am going to throw on those springs sometime next week and post some pictures.


----------



## TheRealSpike (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm on mkv coils. And it rides the same as the mkv they came out of. But the different spring rates would make a difference in ride alittle. The ones for the passat would probably be slightly stiffer.


----------



## pennswoods (Aug 16, 2009)

i need to lower my cc. im thinking bags... :thumbup:


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

20thgti2461 said:


> so you think I should do 235/30's?
> 
> The 235's are actually cheaper, but are roads in OK are the suck, that why I was leaning to a 245/30
> 
> ...



I know you were responding to Veedubbin, but I wanted to throw in my 2 cents. I'd personally run 235's if possible. I have 20x8.5 with 38et, and any bigger ie 245's would be pushing it. It may work but I would stick to 235 if you can. Just a thought


----------



## Gdubb (Apr 16, 2007)

NICE! Don't want to know how much the Callisto's were, have to be crazy expensive



jy211 said:


> Lambo Callisto Reps 19x8 35 ET on 235-35-19's using eibach springs
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KameleonCC (Jul 9, 2010)

*Kameleon CC "Work in Progress"*

[URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/...imageshack.us/img138/1883/cimg1342n.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

20x 8.5 MSR Wheels, 225/30/20 Hankook Tires, H&R Springs with Eibach Struts. Car should be bagged in the next few weeks


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

KameleonCC said:


> [URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/...imageshack.us/img138/1883/cimg1342n.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


Are you going to post the specs of your wheels/tires and suspension?


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Veedubin02 said:


> Are you going to post the specs of your wheels/tires and suspension?


^if he does I foresee the words bling and bling in there somewhere :laugh:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> Are you going to post the specs of your wheels/tires and suspension?


Does he really need to. Looks like stock ride height and the rims are eh


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

I dont really mind the paint job but those wheels gots to go!!!!


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

He's trying to make a point. This thread has turned into more of a "post pictures of my" car thread than a "this wheel/tire/suspension combo looks like this, here are the specs" thread.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

KameleonCC said:


> [URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/...imageshack.us/img138/1883/cimg1342n.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 20x 8.5 MSR Wheels, 225/30/20 Hankook Tires, H&R Springs with Eibach Struts. Car should be bagged in the next few weeks


http://www.*****************/data/media/2/kermit_fiddy.gif


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)




----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

I just picked a CC and looking to lower it. I used to drive an A3 with Koni coilovers and the ride was ok, but not great. What do you guys recommend for the CC? Hoping to lower at least 2", but still want to a smooth ride since my wife will be driving it too. 

TIA


----------



## MrGo69 (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone going to 19-20" interested in parting with 18" Interlagos? 
My JSW might like them.


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

MrGo69 said:


> Anyone going to 19-20" interested in parting with 18" Interlagos?
> My JSW might like them.


 My CC has them, but I won't be ready to get rid of them for a while.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

06DC5 said:


> I just picked a CC and looking to lower it. I used to drive an A3 with Koni coilovers and the ride was ok, but not great. What do you guys recommend for the CC? Hoping to lower at least 2", but still want to a smooth ride since my wife will be driving it too.
> 
> TIA


 Put your A3 coilovers on the CC if you still have them, they will fit


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok so I finally lowered the CC on my old MKV H&R Super sports. 

I can't find my camera USB cable, so this cell pic will have to do.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

lowered it and it still makes it over parking spaces lol! j/k looks good man.


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> lowered it and it still makes it over parking spaces lol! j/k looks good man.


 haha just barely. It's just barely clearing the parking space barrier.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

boy that's close. 

I would advise against doing that with a passenger in the car. No harm in stopping short, plenty of harm in using a bumper to stop a 3300+lb car. Had a friend do that to his WRX back in the day :banghead:


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

gtitrini said:


> Ok so I finally lowered the CC on my old MKV H&R Super sports.
> 
> I can't find my camera USB cable, so this cell pic will have to do.


 

Wow, looks great! :thumbup: 

How's the ride? Spacers? Pics to show flush?


----------



## bimmer10 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks great!

I have the B&G springs sitting in my garage and just havent had time to put them in. I cant wait NOW!

These white R-Lines are tight looking as is.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Been reading through this thread, but I notice a lot fo you live in warmer weather climates. Here in DC the roads suck due to winter. 

Would I be able to run 19x8.5 ET40 without any rubbing? I have done the slammed car before, but I have 2 kids now, so I need to make sure there is not going to be any rubbing issues?

What size tires would I need to run with those? More rubber the better but I don't want it to look stupid.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes you should be fine, I have run a 19x8.5 et35 225/35 and a 19x8.5 et45 235. I plan on putting a 235 on the et35 wheel once I need them. Are planning on lowering it?


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I will probably lower it, but only a little bit. No more slammed cars for me unfortunately.....the drawback of being a dad.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Then you will def be fine.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

One more question - 

Never had TPMS sensors before? Do you need to transfer the sensors from the stock wheels? If not how annoying is the light on the dash?


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Just out of curiosity...for comparison purposes. 

Anyone know what the stock Visions specs are?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

so the cc can use MKV suspension?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

rabbit07 said:


> so the cc can use MKV suspension?


yep. i'm using MKV H&R Ultralows


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

crazywayne311 said:


> yep. i'm using MKV H&R Ultralows


what about MKVI or Passat B6 suspension parts? all the same? same struts/shocks/dampers, coilovers and springs?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

not 100% sure about the mkvi's...havent paid too much attention. my coils are MKV Ultralows and i bought them used from a guy that had them on a B6 lol


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

crazywayne311 said:


> not 100% sure about the mkvi's...havent paid too much attention. my coils are MKV Ultralows and i bought them used from a guy that had them on a B6 lol


Ah I see, thanks for info.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

MKV and MKIV shar suspension components as well from what I have read. B6 MKV A3 all share with the CC without a doubt though.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry...another question. I am a wheel and tire idiot. 

What size tires would be correct to run with 18x18.5 ET 38 wheels on a CC?

and what hub size is the CC? 66.6mm or 57.1mm?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

235/40 and 57.1


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I know I am spamming this thread, but I am trying to find some good used rims for my new CC. Lets hope a few of my questions are helpful to others later. 

19x8.5 ET 42.....should I go with 235 or 245/35/19 tires. I am not going to be lowered significantly, so it a matter of comfort and not rubbing.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

245 should be fine but its up to you, I run a 225 and I have no complaints on comfort. Its more important to find out about the side wall strength of the manufacturer. Some are stiffer than others.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

not to mention some tire manufacturers calculate the tire widths different too...so this companies 235 might be this companies 245/225 equivalent. make sense right? lol


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Roy, Wayne... you hit the nail... those last two posts sum up much of why many people get confused! Take a 225/35/19 Falken 452 and put that next to a 225/35/19 Bridgestone RE-11... the RE-11 runs wider... and is stiffer in the sidewall. That 225 is more like a 235 for the 452 with a more "firm" flex. It all comes down to reading a bunch of reviews and the spec tables on the manufacturers site.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

snow blind said:


> Roy, Wayne... you hit the nail... those last two posts sum up much of why many people get confused! Take a 225/35/19 Falken 452 and put that next to a 225/35/19 Bridgestone RE-11... the RE-11 runs wider... and is stiffer in the sidewall. That 225 is more like a 235 for the 452 with a more "firm" flex. It all comes down to reading a bunch of reviews and the spec tables on the manufacturers site.


Ok, but assuming same tires:

235/35/19 and 245/35/19 - the 245 will be wider (fill the wheel more) and in effect it will look like it has a slightly thicker sidewall as well right?

Also: Anyone know the specs and offset on the stock vision wheels? I looked today and the tires are 245/45/17.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

the CC didnt come with Vision wheels...if they are 17's they are the Spa's or Phoenix....they are 17x8 et41....and for your post above...are you going to lower the car? if not then 245 are fine...but if you're going to go low...unless you go springs you dont wanna go so wide depending on your final et...it gets complicated. you find the wheels you want...give us the specs...and tell us how low you're gonna run and we'll point you the right direction


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Visions are 17x7 et 54

http://www.drivergear.vw.com/vw08/SKUDetailsVW08F1K5071497.Asp


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

crazywayne311 said:


> the CC didnt come with Vision wheels...if they are 17's they are the Spa's or Phoenix....they are 17x8 et41....and for your post above...are you going to lower the car? if not then 245 are fine...but if you're going to go low...unless you go springs you dont wanna go so wide depending on your final et...it gets complicated. you find the wheels you want...give us the specs...and tell us how low you're gonna run and we'll point you the right direction


My bad - they must be Spa's then. As you can see I am more of an engine guy than a wheel guy.  Now if any of you need help rebuilding a Harley feel free to ask me any questions you want.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Any recommendations on inexpensive (to moderately expensive) all season tires?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I've put Bridgestone RE960AS (or previous versions) on my last 3 cars, big fan. Very quiet and great grip. One of, if not the best rated AS tire on tire rack.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

aeproberts21 said:


> Any recommendations on inexpensive (to moderately expensive) all season tires?


 ContinentalExtremeContact DWS. UHP All Season


----------



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

*CC with 1 of a kind Miro 111 wheels*

the wheels are listed in the classifeds 
















19x8.5 front 19x9.5 rear. f235// r245


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

narbo said:


> the wheels are listed in the classifeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that hot ....


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

kdeering said:


> 19x8.5 Hartmann HTTRS wheels with 35mm offset. Koni SS MarkV coils, no rubbing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you lowered all the way on the Koni's?


----------



## repa (Aug 19, 2010)

Greetings from Finland! 

My CC runs with Q7 9x20 et60 +25mm adapters and 235/30/20 Falken FK452´s. Runs nicely and no rubbing at all.

Enjoy!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Love those wheels, just couldn't see myself running 1in spacer. Bolts get scary long unless you bolt the spacer to the hub and then the wheel to the spacer, which is still shady to me.


----------



## repa (Aug 19, 2010)

Good mention. Those are bolted spacers.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

narbo said:


> the wheels are listed in the classifeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which classifieds?How much?


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

portlandmchorse said:


> BBS CH 19x8.5, H&R Sport Springs


I want my car to be .3 inches lower than this - are there springs to accommodate that? tia


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Im thinking about getting rid of my R32 for the R-line CC. So I guess my KW coilovers will fit right up to CC? I know my 19 rims will. Just might pull the trigger if the coils swap right in.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

No your R32 coils are different. The 4 motion and FWD cars have different layouts from what I have been told.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I am about to buy some coils. just want to make sure that any MKV or B6 Passat coils will work?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

cool. but I just got an email from NGP saying the I shouldn't use MKV suspension cause the spring rate is not for the CC and the ride will be bouncy. can anyone confirm this.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Dude, I have a MKV suspension, its not bouncing, works fine. I am not the only one, there are plenty others doing it as well. The spring rates for the MKV suspension work on GLIs which about 30lbs less than a sport CC. That weight difference is negligible.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

rabbit07 said:


> cool. but I just got an email from NGP saying the I shouldn't use MKV suspension cause the spring rate is not for the CC and the ride will be bouncy. can anyone confirm this.


Personally if it were me I would wait and get some suspension designed for the CC. But that is just my 2 cents. I do a lot of motorcycle work, and adding 30lbs can make a big difference on suspension of a motorcycle especially depending on where that weight is added. 

I know there are lots of people running MKV suspension without complaints and they might be right. They say that it is only 30 lbs different, but suspension is not just about the total weight of the car, it is also about the distribution of that weight. 

I would rather trust in a company like NGP to NOT sell me a product when they could just make a quick buck and wait until they think there is a worthy product.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

30 lbs on a bike and 30lbs on a 3klb car is completely different. You are talking about a 1% increase in weight. Negligible at best. The weight distribution may have a small difference as well, both being sedans. Now if one were a hatch and the other a sedan maybe but even then. There 2 maybe 3 sets of coils for the CC specifically, H&R street performance, KW, and Konis. Interestingly enough the Koni's listed on Achtuning's site say "Koni SS Coilover Kit for Audi A3 and VW MkV / MkVI Golf, Jetta and CC FWD". Dude read what you want but I am tellig you from my experience you won't have issues. I have no bounciness. What setup are you looking into?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I was checking out the Vogtland coils and the Koni coils. dont want to spend over $1000.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i have H&R Ultralows...they are for a MKV...when i bought them they were off of a B6 passat. they had 5000 miles on them...no problems here for me on the CC. i love the way it rides to be quite honest


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

crazywayne311 said:


> i have H&R Ultralows...they are for a MKV...when i bought them they were off of a B6 passat. they had 5000 miles on them...no problems here for me on the CC. i love the way it rides to be quite honest


Got any pics of the drop?


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Veedubin02 said:


> 30 lbs on a bike and 30lbs on a 3klb car is completely different.


Completely agree....I was just using it for illustration purposes. 

Like I said in my post, I know many people are running MKV suspension without problems, but if it were me, I would get some coils that specifically state from the manufacturer that they have been tested with the CC (like the Koni's) rather than some crappy set of coils for $500 (like racelands or something) that happen to fit.

If they are that similar then pretty much all the manufacturers will add CC to their official list.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

I'm running "crappy" MKV FK highsport coils very very low and the ride is almost comparable to my MKV GTI when it had an H&R cup kit... no joke.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

06DC5 said:


> Got any pics of the drop?


heres a couple real quick 

































and i can go lower...but my fenders wont let me lol


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

crazywayne311 said:


> and i can go lower...but my fenders wont let me lol


What specs are your wheels/tires? Also, if you were to drop it more would you rub in the front/rear or both?


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey crazywayne,

You have any more recent pics? And pls no more pics with ur car on the grass, it's a car not a farm animal :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

rabbit07 said:


> I was checking out the Vogtland coils and the Koni coils. dont want to spend over $1000.


Take a look at K-sports as well, its what I run. Gets rid of the stock strut bearing for a pillowball mount which is very nice, has camber plates for the fronts as well. Bought mine from BSHSpeedshop.com, good guys to work with.



crazywayne311 said:


> and i can go lower...but my fenders wont let me lol


I may do a show drop, I can def go lower and drive fine, the speed bumps at my job keep me from doing it.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

Veedubin02 said:


> Take a look at K-sports as well, its what I run. Gets rid of the stock strut bearing for a pillowball mount which is very nice, has camber plates for the fronts as well. Bought mine from BSHSpeedshop.com


yeah I saw those. think they are on sale right now. are these them?

http://www.bshspeedshop.com/store/mkv-k-sport-kontrol-pro-coilovers.html


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

rabbit07 said:


> yeah I saw those. think they are on sale right now. are these them?
> 
> http://www.bshspeedshop.com/store/mkv-k-sport-kontrol-pro-coilovers.html


Those would be them.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Veedubin02 said:


> Take a look at K-sports as well, its what I run. Gets rid of the stock strut bearing for a pillowball mount which is very nice, has camber plates for the fronts as well. Bought mine from BSHSpeedshop.com, good guys to work with.


KSports are nice, and the guys at BSH are awesome.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

Veedubin02 said:


> Those would be them.



yeah they are not a bad price but I think I will wait for H20 for some deals while I am there. should be able to find something.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Honestly, I haven't seen any great deals at H20. Usually these guys are only allowed to go down a certain percentage set from the manufacturer. Sometimes if you call them and explain that you might not be able to make it H20 they will honor whatever price they are going to offer ahead of time. Don't hink I've seen more than 10% off.
I was just talking with a guy in MKV classifieds and he has a set of ST coils from MKV Gti for sale for roughly $550. I looked into ST's application guide and it appears thet they would fit, although the drop isn't huge.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

CCRlineBlack said:


> Hey crazywayne,
> 
> You have any more recent pics? And pls no more pics with ur car on the grass, it's a car not a farm animal :laugh::laugh:


ha ha yeah man i definitely need to get some recent pics...i havent had the chance or time to...i'll have to check my camera to see what i got lol...check back here tomorrow since i got off due to the hurricane ha ha



06DC5 said:


> What specs are your wheels/tires? Also, if you were to drop it more would you rub in the front/rear or both?


ha ha well both my front fenders have met tire...oh well...as for the rear. i can probably go lower but that would mean so would the front...so unless i went with 8mm spacers or none...id be worried about going lower....but the specs are 18x8 et44 (10mm spacers in the front and 12mm in the rear) so final front et is 34 and the rear et is 32...225/35/19s...when i need new tires i'll probably do a 215 so i can get a little more drop with the rub lol



Veedubin02 said:


> I may do a show drop, I can def go lower and drive fine, the speed bumps at my job keep me from doing it.


show drop huh?! i would like to go lower but...i'm kinda afraid already lol


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

B&G's 
BBS CK 20x8.5 ET 38
Falken 245/30/20

Very minor rub in rear with system, full tank and three passengers. I'm about 2mm's from no rub at all, infact it has already self clearenced. lol



















camera phone but side view.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

20thgti2461 said:


> B&G's
> BBS CK 20x8.5 ET 38
> Falken 245/30/20
> 
> Very minor rub in rear with system, full tank and three passengers. I'm about 2mm's from no rub at all, infact it has already self clearenced. lol


are you on B&G springs or coils?


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

My CW CC lowered on ST Suspension coilovers (all the way down). Wheels and tires are Roderick RW2 19x8.5 +32 and 19x9.5 +48 on 225/35 and 235/35 Falken 452.
*
Roderick Wheels*


----------



## rarenas78 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

06DC5 said:


> My CW CC lowered on ST Suspension coilovers (all the way down). Wheels and tires are Roderick RW2 19x8.5 +32 and 19x9.5 +48 on 225/35 and 235/35 Falken 452.
> *
> Roderick Wheels*


Very nice and clean look :thumbup:


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

Lowered with B&G springs (I wouldn't buy anything from B&G again, poor customer service).


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

*Suspension question*

I noticed that a lot of folks are running MkV Golf/Jetta suspensions. I am looking for a mild drop, around 1", and I since I'm not going to auto-x or race this car I don't want it to be much stiffer than a "touring" suspension (daily driver). Any way, I was looking at all the VW parts dealers and larger distributers like Tire Rack. I've had bad experiences with coil-over kits in the past and I don't need or want to adjust the suspension... Basically I was looking for feedback on the following suspension kits for a MkV Golf: 

Eibach Pro Kit System 

Koni FSD 

TIA


----------



## kitae (Jan 11, 2010)

Those of you with lowering springs with no aftermarket shocks have no issues so far??


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

to above: 
You can get away with your stock dampers for awhile. I did on my Passat B6 wagon for roughly 45,000 miles before they started to get a little bouncy. That was with H&R sport springs. 

On a side note, I've been noticing that the KW, ST coilovers basically go as low as the B&G Springs. It looks like the coils drop the front down another 1/4 to 1/2 inch over the springs, but thats about it.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

06DC5 said:


> My CW CC lowered on ST Suspension coilovers (all the way down). Wheels and tires are Roderick RW2 19x8.5 +32 and 19x9.5 +48 on 225/35 and 235/35 Falken 452.
> *
> Roderick Wheels*


 Your car looks sweet. Just curious how's the ride on the ST coils...i got mine too for a month now just did not get a chance to get them installed yet...


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

adibaiz said:


> Your car looks sweet. Just curious how's the ride on the ST coils...i got mine too for a month now just did not get a chance to get them installed yet...


 The ride pretty good. I just wish they went a little lower. I'll probably be switching to H&R Ultra Lows in a few months to go lower.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

06DC5 said:


> The ride pretty good. I just wish they went a little lower. I'll probably be switching to H&R Ultra Lows in a few months to go lower.


 I got 20's on my car so hopefully the gap will be less than on yours but i'm glad that it rides good....maybe this weekend i'll get them put on if my buddy has time.


----------



## tumbler_s (Jun 13, 2010)

really envy you guys with the nice rims. here in my country, I cannot even 'smell' a R line rim. there are not as many choices available and the markups are crazy. worst, local VW quote hellish prices for OEM stuff


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

*Passat or MkV Golf/Jetta*

Ok... So when looking for suspension parts will the Passat parts also work (shock/strut/springs) or just the MkV Golf/Jetta? The weight of the Passat is much closer to the CC than that of the Golf/Jetta.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

06DC5 said:


> My CW CC lowered on ST Suspension coilovers (all the way down). Wheels and tires are Roderick RW2 19x8.5 +32 and 19x9.5 +48 on 225/35 and 235/35 Falken 452.
> *
> Roderick Wheels*


 

very nice...........


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Yes , you can use B6 Passat suspension. You just need to rember that the CC is 30mm lower than the Passat already, so whatever the drop says, subtract 30mm roughly 1 1/8th inch away fron that, to get the final lowering. I have Passat Wagon KW Variants on my CC on they work just fine. Wish the rears would come down another 1/4-1/2 inch. My rears are all down, perches removed. Fronts have 3/4" of threads left, but my axle is currenyl 1 3/4" from subframe at rest at this height. Baller wheels to come over winter. Sorry for the crappy photo's


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

-- 19x8.5 ET35 with 235/35/19 rubber on stock suspension. Gonna lower it soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*This thread needs more white....*










KONI coil-overs, all the way down out back, 1/4" threads left up front
Hartmann HROC-233 Wheels
* 19x8.5 +47
* 235/35-19 Falken FK452s
* 3mm spacer out back, 10mm spacer up front.


----------



## bufnita (Sep 27, 2010)

*B&G*

CC-R Line Black that is a great lowering job. I installed the H&R and I have the annoying rake. I even have the before and after pictures and the front only lowered 7/8 instead of the advertised 1.3.............


----------



## bufnita (Sep 27, 2010)

*H&R lowering springs for CC warning*

Be aware! Do not buy the H&R springs for your CC. The car will lower almost 1/2 inch more in the rear than front. H&R technicians will not do anything about it as they state they mention on their site that lowering amount will vary. The H&R springs should lower 1.3" in the front and 1.2" in the rear. Mine lowered 7/8 in the front and 1.3" in the rear. The car looks annoyingly wrong. I have taken pictures of front and back before and after with measurements in the picture. Sent the pictures to H&R and they just totally ignore the issue. I spent $650 on professional install and alignment plus $250 for the springs and very unhappy with the result. Please do not make the same mistake I made and buy Eibach or something else..............


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

fyi H&R Springs info,

I called H&R ((888) 827-8881 listed on their website at www.hrsprings.com) and talked to a couple of their technicians. They told me that H&R Sport Springs are made to work in conjunction with stock shocks/struts for the life of the stock components. So the ride quality and the longevity of the stock shocks/struts should not be adversly affected at all by the springs.

Also I asked about whether to wait to have allignment done after installing the springs. They told me that if you are installing aftermarket shocks, it's a good idea to wait to let the shocks break in before having allignment done (but don't drive it over 1000 miles before having it done). If you are staying with the stock shocks, it's fine to have the allignment done at the same time. When they install them at their location on stock shocks they perform allignment at the same time.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

What model do you have? Their website states the following for the Sport Springs:

For Luxury/ VR6 Sport 
Approx. Front Lowering = 1.3 
Approx. Rear Lowering = 1.2 

For VR6 4motion 
Approx. Front Lowering = 1.5
Approx. Rear Lowering = 1.4 

There are several posters on this forum who would disagree with you that the H&R Springs are great for the CC


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

CCRlineBlack said:


> Lowered with B&G springs (I wouldn't buy anything from B&G again, poor customer service).


Are those 17s? I'm looking to go with the B&Gs as well and then upgrade rims after the winter. Any creaking issues?

Sean


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

wheels are Rotiform BLQ 19x8.5 et.45. tires are 235/35R19...suspension is stock for now


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

its been awhile , coils are getting lower .


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Insane fitment. You sir have Stance figured out!


----------



## bufnita (Sep 27, 2010)

I have the Sport 2.0T. No complaint about the springs on the ride, except, the lowering is not what is stated on the website. I would not be upset if the rear would have lowered less like the front, but it is annoying to have a car that looks like it is going uphill. There is another white CC R line on this thread, so if you look carefully it has the same exact issue..............


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

HunterRose said:


> Are those 17s? I'm looking to go with the B&Gs as well and then upgrade rims after the winter. Any creaking issues?
> 
> Sean


18's and on the driver side only I hear a creak noise at very low speeds or when the car is parked and I turn the wheel left to right. Driving normal above 10 mph I hear no noise.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

bufnita said:


> Be aware! Do not buy the H&R springs for your CC. The car will lower almost 1/2 inch more in the rear than front. H&R technicians will not do anything about it as they state they mention on their site that lowering amount will vary. The H&R springs should lower 1.3" in the front and 1.2" in the rear. Mine lowered 7/8 in the front and 1.3" in the rear. The car looks annoyingly wrong. I have taken pictures of front and back before and after with measurements in the picture. Sent the pictures to H&R and they just totally ignore the issue. I spent $650 on professional install and alignment plus $250 for the springs and very unhappy with the result. Please do not make the same mistake I made and buy Eibach or something else..............


I agree with you, H&R on some CC pics the back does look lower. Some people say it just looks that way, but my car is lowered and it doesn't look that way with my pics. Plus, I measured my car and it definitely lower in the front. If I had to choose again, I would go with Eibach's.

Here some more pics of my car: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4979678-Lowered-my-R-Line


----------



## dubious judas (Sep 23, 2010)

CCRlineBlack said:


> I agree with you, H&R on some CC pics the back does look lower. Some people say it just looks that way, but my car is lowered and it doesn't look that way with my pics. Plus, I measured my car and it definitely lower in the front. If I had to choose again, I would go with Eibach's.
> 
> Here some more pics of my car: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4979678-Lowered-my-R-Line


Why Eibach? I had them on my MKV GTI but they don't seem to be too popular on this forum.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

dubious judas said:


> Why Eibach? I had them on my MKV GTI but they don't seem to be too popular on this forum.


Well, because H&R look lower in the back and I have noise problem with B&G and I emailed them about it and no response, but they did respond back when I asked questions to buy them. I know, my noise problem can be something else, but I just hate dealing with a company with poor customer service.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Is everyone with the B&G springs having the clunking issue? Just concerned as I just ordered a set.

Sean


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

Can anyone confirm if 20x9 with an offset of 26 will fit my '10 R-line?


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Well the car at the top of the page has 22x9 et 32 and he stated that his front wheels rub when making a hard turn on the insid eof the fender. That is a very low et, I would stay away unless you plan on pulling your fenders some.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

sugmag said:


> Well the car at the top of the page has 22x9 et 32 and he stated that his front wheels rub when making a hard turn on the insid eof the fender. That is a very low et, I would stay away unless you plan on pulling your fenders some.


That's aggressive for our cars. Can be ran w/o problems but not for beginners.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah 20x9 et26 is too crazy but if you got the...nuts go for it...just prepare to do some fender pulling lol...i'm running 19x8 et34 and i'm...pretty low and i rub big time in the front


----------



## BlackCC (Apr 26, 2009)

OEM wheels painted w/ oem black paint

deff needs some springs asap.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

HunterRose said:


> Is everyone with the B&G springs having the clunking issue? Just concerned as I just ordered a set.
> 
> Sean


****. Someone please elaborate, everything was fine until 3k miles (last week), now I have this creeking too! :banghead:


----------



## gli_freak (Oct 1, 2004)

could be the weather depending on location. springs tend to creek when cooler...below 60.


----------



## OhioCCGuy (Sep 29, 2010)

veedub_rich said:


> Not a CC owner, but while I was picking up my mk6 GTI this past weekend this was at the dealership, Pete Moore Imports in Pensacola Florida. I thought the Black Thunder Wheels were too sweet not to share.


I saw those same wheels on a black CC and ordered my 2011 with them on it--island gray/manual/18" thunder alloys, supposed to get it tomorrow after being stuck at the port with a broken seat for a few extra days (how fat was the dude that broke it???) Thinking tint first; springs second; and I don't know what next---but thanks for sharing all of these photos and ideas here, great thougths.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

OhioCCGuy said:


> I saw those same wheels on a black CC and ordered my 2011 with them on it--island gray/manual/18" thunder alloys, supposed to get it tomorrow after being stuck at the port with a broken seat for a few extra days (how fat was the dude that broke it???) Thinking tint first; springs second; and I don't know what next---but thanks for sharing all of these photos and ideas here, great thougths.


I'd say APR Stage I next!!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

So I've been planning on getting coils for a long time now and might jump on some H&R or Koni coils from ACHTUNING. I was just curious because this is my first time messing around with suspension. 

How easy is it to actually adjust the height of the coils. I'm curious because I would like to lower it obviously but not too much for average driving around the city. But on GTG's I'd like to go LOW. Is it a PITA or not?


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

Okay i went to a local tire shop they had 22x8.5 with a 35offset and i went with a 235x30x22 tire
I had them test fit and It was rubbing the front and back fender wells turning.. In the front...
i didnt check the back i am sure it would have been fine..

Do i need a different offset i saw iEvoVEnto is running a 22x9 with a 32offset correct?

So whats the difference between 32 and 35, i am assuming 35 will put you closer to the inner fender ?
32 will put you closer to the outter fender??

Hope someone can you can help
Thanks


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

You need to start helping yourself by paying attention to what you read and what you see. If there are things you don't understand, try www.google.com or the search feature in the top right corner of the forum.

ET35 on an 8.5" rim is going to be pretty much where you'll want to be. Shouldn't give to too much of a problem from the posts on here, but from my personal experience I have custom made adapters on my wheels to get me to et35, and I feel like it's a lot more flush than I had seen in pictures, including my own. Take that for what it's worth.

Here are some pictures I've taken of my own car to give you an idea of what I'm talking about:

my set up is:
K sport coilovers
19x8.5 et35 (I believe... it to be this anyways, I had the adapters custom machined for me..)
215/40/19 Hankook v12 evo (while the tire itself is good, I would not necessarily recommend this size.. too tall. Also, it runs a little bit wide, so I had some rubbing in the front before the camber)

Stock suspension:









Lowered on K Sports, stock alignment front and rear









Lowered a little bit more on K Sports, added camber in front and rear










With that said, crazy wayne's car is the only one I've seen to put 22's on it and come out on top. If you're going to put 22's on a stock CC suspension, then you probably just hit the button to the right of search. You're going to get a lot of people telling you how you ruined the look of your car, and they'll be right.


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

wow you werent any help bro
dam my frist post and your being a AHOLE dam........
Thanks for warm welcome


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

black11 said:


> wow you werent any help bro
> dam my frist post and your being a AHOLE dam........
> Thanks for warm welcome


Lets keep this CC Forum respectful. There are a lot of people here willing to help and we do have a Search that will help a lot. Beleive me..I overlook it sometimes but then people chime in and help out. The post from MBH was pretty helpful. Scroll through the rest of this thread for more knowledge or just wait for someone else to help you. I sure as heck can't because I know anything about suspension... 

So if anyone wants to scroll up and help me on my question I'd be forever thankful .

~Cliff


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

MBH said:


> You need to start helping yourself by paying attention to what you read and what you see. If there are things you don't understand, try www.google.com or the search feature in the top right corner of the forum.
> 
> ET35 on an 8.5" rim is going to be pretty much where you'll want to be. Shouldn't give to too much of a problem from the posts on here, but from my personal experience I have custom made adapters on my wheels to get me to et35, and I feel like it's a lot more flush than I had seen in pictures, including my own. Take that for what it's worth.
> 
> ...


hot, I love this CC. Have I seen you on Shady Ave. in Pittsburgh?


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

black11 said:


> wow you werent any help bro
> dam my frist post and your being a AHOLE dam........
> Thanks for warm welcome


 This thread has a wealth of information which could have easily answered the question you had, information you didn't feel like taking the time to go through. Sorry if I didn't sugar coat it for you. I answered your question, provided you three pictures of different phases of my car, and you still think that wasn't any help?


kidshorty said:


> hot, I love this CC. Have I seen you in Pittsburgh?


 Thank you! That's me, I'm there from time to time :beer:


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

there's a local show here this weekend if you are around. I live by Sq. Hill and have seen you on Shady, looks so awesome in pics but even better in person, it sits perfectly and those wheels are awesome. Nice to finally meet you :beer:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

OK cool, I've seen some GTIs around there and was wondering if it was anybody on here. Good to finally find someone! Are you talking about the event at Sendell motors?



cwwiii said:


> So I've been planning on getting coils for a long time now and might jump on some H&R or Koni coils from ACHTUNING. I was just curious because this is my first time messing around with suspension.
> 
> How easy is it to actually adjust the height of the coils. I'm curious because I would like to lower it obviously but not too much for average driving around the city. But on GTG's I'd like to go LOW. Is it a PITA or not?


I can't comment on how easy those are to adjust, but I'm assuming they'd be easier to adjust than the K sports that I have. I might be wrong. The K sports have a unique way of raising/lowering, the spring portion isn't adjusted or compressed at all, it's the shock body that has a sleeve that moves up and down to change the ride height. I thought it was a PITA at first, but I realized there was an easier way than to take the suspension out to do it each time :banghead: (I don't even know how to put it into words on here, but if you or anyone needs help with it, shoot me a PM and I'd be happy to try).

The biggest PITA of adjusting coilovers is just jacking the car up, taking off the wheels. All you do after that is use the wrenches to loosen up the locking threads, and crank them to where you want them to be. Like I said, I don't know how hard (effort wise) it would be to dump them as low as you could because with mine I don't have to compress a spring. Also, for reference, I've noticed that lowering an inch of threads will lower the car more than an inch because of how the suspension geometry works (kind of like a lever arm).

If there's anything else I can help you with, lemme know and I'll try my best :beer:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks MBH that helped get me pumped for my next purchase. I guess maybe I'll find someone with the coil setup I'm getting so I can be 100%. So basically some coils are just adjusting the shocks and some adjust the spring? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Thanks MBH that helped get me pumped for my next purchase. I guess maybe I'll find someone with the coil setup I'm getting so I can be 100%. So basically some coils are just adjusting the shocks and some adjust the spring? Is that what you're saying?


Yeah, I'll try to use this picture to demonstrate:








Although this is a pfadt coilover for the new Camaro, it's design (and colors) look very similar to the K Sports for our cars (Mine is actually for a Jetta, but the suspensions are interchangeable between the MKV platform and the B6/CC platform and the weights are very similar with the Jetta).

To adjust the height on these (say we're lowering the car) you'd loosen the bottom orange collar to the height in which you wish to adjust to, then you would turn the bottom section until it moved up to the desired height, then you'd tighten down the orange collar so that it would not move. Notice, that didn't adjust the spring at all, or the shock travel, just the height of the car.

Conventional coil overs, like the one's that you've referenced you were looking at, would adjust the height by compressing the spring I think? I'm not 100% sure how they work because I've never used them myself. But I think they work on the basis of compressing the spring to make the car lower, which if that's right, would make the ride stiffer as they go lower.

Here is a video with the two different coilover types and how they go through adjusting them
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLWtqem_AI


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

The koni's and H&R's are pretty easy to adjust, you just keep turning the spring plate with the included spanner wrench. It takes awhile, but it is not hard. I fyou can screw on a nut, you can do it.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i might be selling my H&R Ultralows...and the rest of the stuff on my car  waiting on word from dealership...


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Jesus, Bo. You're such an AHOLE, bro.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Sevarg said:


> Jesus, Bo. You're such an AHOLE, bro.


ask dumb questions, get smart (ass) answers LOL


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

*I had H&R Sport Springs installed yesterday (on stock shocks).*

First impressions: Small bumps are still as smooth as ever, but the ride is a little stiffer and bumpier - especially in the rear - and large bumps are more harsh. Maybe that's me being overly skeptical and sensitive to it right now but maybe not. However the cornering and handling are great, vastly improving the amount of body roll/lean on turns, even when changing lanes. And the looks are fantastic - exactly like I wanted!

Initially the back did look a little lower than the front, but after 24 hours it has settled an additional 1/4 inch in the back and 1/2 inch in the front. I'm hoping the front settles just a little bit more, but I think it still looks nice. 

Drop measurements after 24 hours are:
Front: 1.18 in
Rear: 1.25 in

The manufacturer's website says Front 1.3 and Rear 1.2. So it's a bit lower in the rear and a bit higher in the front. The car has a less than a half tank of gas and nothing in the back seats or in the trunk. It wouldn't hurt me if it settled another 1/2 inch in the front as long as it doesn't drop anymore in the back.

My outstanding questions are: 


Will a large bump cause the back tires to rub?
Will going on a road trip with a full load of luggage in the trunk cause the back tires to rub?

The dealership says "no," but that remains to be seen.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Without further adieu, here are some pics...


*BEFORE INSTALL:*












*IMMEDIATELY AFTER INSTALL:*












*SOME SHOTS AFTER 24 HOURS:*







































Mods completed:
Window tint (before I took delivery)
Chrome exhaust tips
Euro Clear front turn signals
H&R Sport Springs

Mods In progress:
DVD in Motion cable (replacement cables are in the mail from seller to replace faulty cables).

Future mods planned:
APR Stage I (as soon as it's available for 2011!!)


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

kdagher said:


> H&R Sport spring
> VW Sagitta 19"
> GoodYear Eagle GT 235/35/19


By chance, is this a VR6 4-Motion? Or it's possible to have the projector headlights with the 2.0T.

I haven't seen any VR6 4-Motion CC's in this thread, unless I missed one. Are any of you guys lowered on something with your 4-Motions? I was looking at the H&R springs which claim 1.5" front, 1.4" rear. It'll be staying on the Daytona's. 

Thanks.

Edit: After looking more closely, the brakes look to be 12.3" 2.0T units, but they are 19" wheels.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

MBH said:


> Y
> To adjust the height on these (say we're lowering the car) you'd loosen the bottom orange collar to the height in which you wish to adjust to, then you would turn the bottom section until it moved up to the desired height, then you'd tighten down the orange collar so that it would not move. Notice, that didn't adjust the spring at all, or the shock travel, just the height of the car.
> 
> Conventional coil overs, like the one's that you've referenced you were looking at, would adjust the height by compressing the spring I think? I'm not 100% sure how they work because I've never used them myself. But I think they work on the basis of compressing the spring to make the car lower, which if that's right, would make the ride stiffer as they go lower.


Thanks for your help I now have a better understanding thanks to you! :beer:

So basically I would have to take the wheels off to adjust the coils, correct? 

My Dad also was worried that there would be a bad rubbing issue if lowered to a reasonable height. He feels that the car could bottom out and mess up the fenders. Is it possible to have a nice low stance and not have any turning and rubbing issues if I plan on keeping my stock 18" interlagos on stock tires? 

I just don't want to ruin something that is perfectly fine right now. Was it a big step for any of you? I'm just worried I guess.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

sowleman said:


> *I had H&R Sport Springs installed yesterday (on stock shocks).*
> 
> 
> *SOME SHOTS AFTER 24 HOURS:*



looks good.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Installed ST Coilovers and LED DRL's*

Finally got my ST coilovers installed. Very, very satisfied with the ride quality...they don't go too low...im all the way down now and i'm pretty sure for a lot of people that's not low enough. (i have to raise the front a bit to match the rear) Also got my custom LED'S put on.


----------



## jt203 (Oct 8, 2009)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> By chance, is this a VR6 4-Motion? Or it's possible to have the projector headlights with the 2.0T.
> 
> I haven't seen any VR6 4-Motion CC's in this thread, unless I missed one. Are any of you guys lowered on something with your 4-Motions?


...Because we spent all of your $$ at the dealer, none left for aftermarket goodies.

...And then we bought and renovated a house.

It would be nice though!


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

adibaiz said:


> Finally got my ST coilovers installed. Very, very satisfied with the ride quality...they don't go too low...im all the way down now and i'm pretty sure for a lot of people that's not low enough. (i have to raise the front a bit to match the rear) Also got my custom LED'S put on.


Your car is looking great. I think it would look good with some tint over the new leds. Given that you have tint on the tails and headlights a bit, i think it would match real well. :thumbup:


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

CC Ya said:


> Your car is looking great. I think it would look good with some tint over the new leds. Given that you have tint on the tails and headlights a bit, i think it would match real well. :thumbup:


I want to do exactly that, just didn't have the time yet...


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Just got my springs today, and getting ready for the install, but I recall reading that there was a better strut bearing instead of the OEM. Used the search feature and could not find the thread. Does anyone know the part number?


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

sowleman said:


> *I had H&R Sport Springs installed yesterday (on stock shocks).*
> 
> First impressions: Small bumps are still as smooth as ever, but the ride is a little stiffer and bumpier - especially in the rear - and large bumps are more harsh. Maybe that's me being overly skeptical and sensitive to it right now but maybe not. However the cornering and handling are great, vastly improving the amount of body roll/lean on turns, even when changing lanes. And the looks are fantastic - exactly like I wanted!
> 
> ...


 
I'm not really happy with the ride quality on stock shocks with these springs. I'm trying to decide what to do. Do I replace the shocks now or should I remove the springs and go with coilovers? I do not want to go any lower. I actually think the back is half an inch lower than I want it right now. I'm not feeling to great about my investment in the springs. It corners great and looks much better but I'm already tired of the harsher bumps and bounces. Any suggestions? I didn't want to spend any more money but now it looks like there's no way around it.


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

06DC5 said:


> My CW CC lowered on ST Suspension coilovers (all the way down). Wheels and tires are Roderick RW2 19x8.5 +32 and 19x9.5 +48 on 225/35 and 235/35 Falken 452.
> *
> Roderick Wheels*


 These are now for sale: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...W-2-19x8.5-19x9.5-225-35-19-235-19-Falken-452


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

To those with a klunking noise issue I found this information online at drivewire.com: 

The strut mount is typically made of rubber and has a strut bearing in the center that allows the strut to turn right to left with the steering. The strut mounts should always be replaced went replacing the strut assembly. An indication that the strut mount has failed is you would hear a knocking noise while going over bumps, the other way you may notice a strut bearing going bad is that the steering seems a bit hard when turning the wheel.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

It takes many many miles before a strut mount goes bad. You can overtighten the top nut which compresses the bearing, and that may be preventing the strut from moving normally.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone had experience with these? KONI FSD - Frequency Selective Damping. I'm thinking of pairing these with my H&R Sport Springs. Koni shows the Eibach Sport Springs paired with these shocks on their website, but not H&R. I assume they would perform about the same - just maybe .5inch lower since H&R springs are lower than Eibach. 

http://www.koni.com/190+M57d0acf4f16.html 

Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

sowleman said:


> Has anyone had experience with these? KONI FSD - Frequency Selective Damping. I'm thinking of pairing these with my H&R Sport Springs. Koni shows the Eibach Sport Springs paired with these shocks on their website, but not H&R. I assume they would perform about the same - just maybe .5inch lower since H&R springs are lower than Eibach.
> 
> http://www.koni.com/190+M57d0acf4f16.html
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated


 H&R's tend to have higher spring rates than Eibach springs and that's probably why they show the FSD's paired with the Eibachs. FSD's aren't meant to take much more than stock level spring rates. In the MkV world, most say to avoid FSD struts paired with H&R springs. Some people do it and it's probably fine, but maybe the struts won't last as long because of it? 

You already have H&R springs I take it?


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> H&R's tend to have higher spring rates than Eibach springs and that's probably why they show the FSD's paired with the Eibachs. FSD's aren't meant to take much more than stock level spring rates. In the MkV world, most say to avoid FSD struts paired with H&R springs. Some people do it and it's probably fine, but maybe the struts won't last as long because of it?
> 
> You already have H&R springs I take it?


 Hey thanks for the reply. Yes I have the H&R Springs installed on stock shocks. I've had them for about a week (you can see pics in my previous post on this page). The car looks great and handling/cornering is good, but I don't like the ride quality I'm getting over bumps. I want to go with an aftermarket shock. 

If not the Koni FSD, would you recommend Koni Sport? 

I've been searching online trying to find the spring rating of the Koni FSD and the H&R Springs and have been unable to find it. The Koni FSD 2100-4026 state on their website that they can handle drops up to 30mm (about 1.2 inches). 

Thanks again for your feeback and advice.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

Just spoke with Koni technician and you are correct, g60_corrado_91. They do not recommend any kind of lowering spring with the FSD. I will be going with the Koni Sport "yellow" adjustables.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Honestly, if your not happy with the ride going over bumps, changing the dampers is not going to "soften" the ride. Aftermarket dampers will be a bit firmer and control the amount of rebound which is the travel of the shock after the first bump. Think of a tennis ball dropped from head height, each subsequent bounce is less height. Stock dampers will "bounce" 2-3 timew, where as the aftermarket dampers will bounce once. The initial jarring when you hit a bump will not go away, only thing that will soften that is a lower spring rate.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

sugmag said:


> Honestly, if your not happy with the ride going over bumps, changing the dampers is not going to "soften" the ride. Aftermarket dampers will be a bit firmer and control the amount of rebound which is the travel of the shock after the first bump. Think of a tennis ball dropped from head height, each subsequent bounce is less height. Stock dampers will "bounce" 2-3 timew, where as the aftermarket dampers will bounce once. The initial jarring when you hit a bump will not go away, only thing that will soften that is a lower spring rate.


 Yes I think that's the dampening I'm looking for. I believe I'm going to try the Konis. Thanks for the info! 

I have had two Jettas before my CC - an 02 1.8T and an 07 2.0T both with sport suspension and I really liked the ride. I have also owned to BMW 3 series IS sports so I am hopeful the Koni Sports will give me what I'm looking for. 

The stock suspension on the CC before I added springs was nice and soft, but didn't corner very well at all. I love the handling now that I have springs. I just need to tighten up the rebound when I hit large bumps or railroad tracks, even at slow speeds.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

Having Koni Sport "yellow" adustables installed next week. My wife road in the car today for the first time after I have had springs installed and she said the "floaty-ness" made her nauseous.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

lets go people, time for more pictures.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

sowleman said:


> I'm not really happy with the ride quality on stock shocks with these springs. I'm trying to decide what to do. Do I replace the shocks now or should I remove the springs and go with coilovers? I do not want to go any lower. I actually think the back is half an inch lower than I want it right now. I'm not feeling to great about my investment in the springs. It corners great and looks much better but I'm already tired of the harsher bumps and bounces. Any suggestions? I didn't want to spend any more money but now it looks like there's no way around it.


I feel your pain :banghead:, but my ride seems to be getting a little bit softer. You should look into FSD Koni's shocks around $650.00 or just say fck it and get coilovers or go back to stock


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i can post a picture of what my car looks like stock again


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

sowleman said:


> Just spoke with Koni technician and you are correct, g60_corrado_91. They do not recommend any kind of lowering spring with the FSD. I will be going with the Koni Sport "yellow" adjustables.


Strange, on their website they do recommend lowering springs.


FSD Shocks



KONl`s latest technology accomplishes the task that has eluded most shock makers until now - great handling + excellent ride quality:



> Excellent ride quality on all road surfaces
> Available for most newer cars - more coming
> *Pair with Eibach springs for 1"-1.5" lowering*> Gold metallic finish shocks
> Dark metallic gray springs in kits
> Less expensive than electronic systems
> Lifetime Warranty

Drive the car you love every day.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

MBH said:


> ET35 on an 8.5" rim is going to be pretty much where you'll want to be. Shouldn't give to too much of a problem from the posts on here, but from my personal experience I have custom made adapters on my wheels to get me to et35, and I feel like it's a lot more flush than I had seen in pictures, including my own. Take that for what it's worth.
> 
> Here are some pictures I've taken of my own car to give you an idea of what I'm talking about:
> 
> ...


Measured my spacers today because it was a nice day, turns out they're 31mm... not 21mm like I had specified.

For those of you that reference my car from now on, my wheel offsets are et25, not et35. Also note that I added camber in front/rear. I can add camber in the front because I have the K sport coil overs which come with the camber plates.

Not sure what I want to do ATM, as far as keeping or selling my wheels/tires/adapters or some combination of the three.


----------



## 808dropcc (Oct 23, 2010)

*Drop CC*


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

808dropcc, what are you lowered on?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

MBH said:


> Measured my spacers today because it was a nice day, turns out they're 31mm... not 21mm like I had specified.
> 
> For those of you that reference my car from now on, my wheel offsets are et25, not et35. Also note that I added camber in front/rear. I can add camber in the front because I have the K sport coil overs which come with the camber plates.
> 
> Not sure what I want to do ATM, as far as keeping or selling my wheels/tires/adapters or some combination of the three.


 I personally love the way your car looks. For some reason I didn't realize you owned a CC (I'm on GolfMkV much more and I've seen you reply in some of my threads). 

The more I see CW CC's, the more I appreciate my CW GTI haha. I sort of wish my dad's was CW.


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

Specs are: H&R (EOS) coilovers, all the way down, rear perches removed. Wheels are 20x8.5/20x9.5 DPE S10 reps, Hankook v12 evo 235/30/20 (all 4) 

Edit* offsets are: 43 rear, 38 front with 8mm spacer so 30 final offset


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

^^ Delicious!! But where the heck did you get DPE "reps"? BTW, looking GAWD!!!:laugh::thumbup: 


How's the ride on those? I would imagine hard.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow! looking good. love the DPE reps.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann Euromesh 5: 
* 19x8.5 +38 
* 235/35-19s 
* pictured with 10mm spacers up front/3mm spacers out back 
* same KONI coil-overs, all the way down out back (spindles in) and about 1/4" of threads left up front


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Now if those were painted white, that CC might look much better than it does now. looking good either way though.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

damnnnnn loving the look of the 20s!! it's always something lol anybody wanna buy some turbo reps w/ adapters? :banghead: :screwy:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

MBH said:


> damnnnnn loving the look of the 20s!! it's always something lol anybody wanna buy some turbo reps w/ adapters? :banghead: :screwy:


 Serious? How much?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm buying some Koni SS coils tomorrow. Stoked on having a lowered CC. 

Some questions though.. I want to lower it just like Dions but I'm worried I'll have a terrible turning radius. Another thing that freaks me out it is having the tires hitting the fenders after a good bump and denting them. Any issues? I need to feel assured. 
umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Serious? How much?


 quite possibly serious, but I need to make up my mind first :facepalm: 


cwwiii said:


> I'm buying some Koni SS coils tomorrow. Stoked on having a lowered CC.
> 
> Some questions though.. I want to lower it just like Dions but I'm worried I'll have a terrible turning radius. Another thing that freaks me out it is having the tires hitting the fenders after a good bump and denting them. Any issues? I need to feel assured.
> umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:


 congrats! 
I still turn my car lock to lock, don't even sweat it. 

On stock wheels, you won't come close to denting a fender. If you hit a bump, and the wheels are relatively straight, you'll be fine with even with pretty flush wheels :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

MBH said:


> I still turn my car lock to lock, don't even sweat it.


 x2 :thumbup:


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann Euromesh 5:
> * 19x8.5 +38
> * 235/35-19s
> * pictured with 10mm spacers up front/3mm spacers out back
> * same KONI coil-overs, all the way down out back (spindles in) and about 1/4" of threads left up front


 
Loving the stance on this one! Looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann HMB-283 Wheels: 
* 18x8.5 +38 
* 225/40-18s 
* 3mm spacers up front


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> ^^ Delicious!! But where the heck did you get DPE "reps"? BTW, looking GAWD!!!:laugh::thumbup:
> 
> 
> How's the ride on those? I would imagine hard.


 
Thanks guys! The ride is rough around town, but at speed or on a back road it is unreal how well it is planted and can change direction. The wheels are from a so cal shop, maybe eurowheelsusa? can't remember, they are Mercedes fitment and required hub rings. Quality is decent, they are as heavy as they look tho


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

Another one...funny story you guys and gals will appreciate. I was at Home Depot yesterday getting some tile stuff and when I came out there was a black Bentley Continental GT with big chrome wheels and black taillights, at stock ride height parked next to me. It was shocking how well the CC looked when side by side with the Bentley! I actually laughed out loud and thought, I guess money can't buy taste


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

thechase said:


> Another one...funny story you guys and gals will appreciate. I was at Home Depot yesterday getting some tile stuff and when I came out there was a black Bentley Continental GT with big chrome wheels and black taillights, at stock ride height parked next to me. It was shocking how well the CC looked when side by side with the Bentley! I actually laughed out loud and thought, I guess money can't buy taste


 Kool... what suspension you got under there?


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Kool... what suspension you got under there?


 All the specs are on page 16, but I'm on H&R coilovers:thumbup:


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

2011 on H&R Sports. Vossen VVS083 19x8.5 front 19x10 rear with 5mm spacers in rear 
235/35/19 
265/35/19


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

wjramsey said:


> 2011 on H&R Sports. Vossen VVS083 19x8.5 front 19x10 rear with 5mm spacers in rear
> 235/35/19
> 265/35/19
> 
> ...


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice... I thought 2011's didn't come with fog lights.


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Nice... I thought 2011's didn't come with fog lights.


 The Lux does...


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

wjramsey said:


> The Lux does...


 Ooooo.. yea. I knew that.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Suspension: 
KW Variant 1 for B6 Passat Wagon - $600 used 
Wheels : 
Hartmann HTTRS 19x8.5 et38 - $650 used 
Tires : 
Bridgestone Reo50 245/35/19 - were sitting in shed $0 
Mounting and Balancing: $128.00 
TOTAL : $1378.00 Not bad at all!! 

Having an east coast twin of Kdeering's car (reason I bought a CC) PRICELESS!!!! 


































































Love the look of 245's from the rear 









No issues with rubbing the et 38 with the 245's are a great match. The rear perches for the coils have been removed.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

sugmag said:


> Suspension:
> KW Variant 1 for B6 Passat Wagon - $600 used
> Wheels :
> Hartmann HTTRS 19x8.5 et38 - $650 used
> ...


 The reason why I go 245/35/20 or 19.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

thechase said:


> wjramsey said:
> 
> 
> > 2011 on H&R Sports. Vossen VVS083 19x8.5 front 19x10 rear with 5mm spacers in rear
> ...


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

sugmag said:


> Suspension:
> KW Variant 1 for B6 Passat Wagon - $600 used
> Wheels :
> Hartmann HTTRS 19x8.5 et38 - $650 used
> ...


 Not quite a twin, have a bit to go yet, but getting there!


----------



## banshee88 (Jan 27, 2005)

can the cc fit 19x10's up front? et42 if it matters :thumbup:


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

banshee88 said:


> can the cc fit 19x10's up front? et42 if it matters :thumbup:


 Sure, but you'll rub like two cats in heat....


----------



## banshee88 (Jan 27, 2005)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Sure, but you'll rub like two cats in heat....


 lol ok. someone was looking at buying my wheels and he wanted me to test fit them on a cc. sounds like i dont need to bother. thank you :thumbup:


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

banshee88 said:


> lol ok. someone was looking at buying my wheels and he wanted me to test fit them on a cc. sounds like i dont need to bother. thank you :thumbup:


 No problem..


----------



## jscarf41 (Jul 29, 2010)

Has anyone seen these or have them on their CC before, other than the concept CC. I loved the concept CC wheels and I finally found them on eBay. Not 20's but 19's would do and especially in gunmetal with my black CC 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0575450395&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

jscarf41 said:


> Has anyone seen these or have them on their CC before, other than the concept CC. I loved the concept CC wheels and I finally found them on eBay. Not 20's but 19's would do and especially in gunmetal with my black CC
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0575450395&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


What car would that even be off of. I've never seen it in my life. 

Could be a scam but then again the seller has 100% Positive feedback. I like the spokes but the center caps and style in the middle is just plain ugly.:facepalm:


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

jscarf41 said:


> Has anyone seen these or have them on their CC before, other than the concept CC. I loved the concept CC wheels and I finally found them on eBay. Not 20's but 19's would do and especially in gunmetal with my black CC
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0575450395&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Actually, oemplus is selling those. Trust me, I've been searching for wheels all day (since about 11AM or 12PM), I know it was early! I've looked at those as well, and yes they are on the "Passat CC Super Concept). You can Google that car, it was shown off at S.E.M.A.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Actually, oemplus is selling those. Trust me, I've been searching for wheels all day (since about 11AM or 12PM), I know it was early! I've looked at those as well, and yes they are on the "Passat CC Super Concept). You can Google that car, it was shown off at S.E.M.A.


Just looked em up. They look nice when seeing them on the CC.

They just don't look like they're that strong.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> Just looked em up. They look nice when seeing them on the CC.
> 
> They just don't look like they're that strong.


Look hella hard to keep clean as well.


----------



## jscarf41 (Jul 29, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Look hella hard to keep clean as well.


 True.. One thing I do like is that it looks like there is a decent amount of space in between the spoke to fit your hand in there with a sponge but the little area within each spoke would be a pain.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

jscarf41 said:


> True.. One thing I do like is that it looks like there is a decent amount of space in between the spoke to fit your hand in there with a sponge but the little area within each spoke would be a pain.


The inside part of the wheel well would get so dirty... :facepalm: They would get dirty so fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann Euromesh 3 Wheels:
* 19x8.5 +38
* 235/35-19s
* 3mm spacers up front


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

wjramsey said:


> 2011 on H&R Sports. Vossen VVS083 19x8.5 front 19x10 rear with 5mm spacers in rear
> 235/35/19
> 265/35/19


nice setup :thumbup:

is yours a lux? I can't see the sunroof. I thought 2011 Sport doesn't come with fog light :wave:


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Epence said:


> nice setup :thumbup:
> 
> is yours a lux? I can't see the sunroof. I thought 2011 Sport doesn't come with fog light :wave:


'11 Lux comes with fogs.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann QS-10 Wheels
* 20x9 +40
* 235/30-20s


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> '11 Lux comes with fogs.


thanks for clarification :thumbup:



[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann QS-10 Wheels
> * 20x9 +40
> * 235/30-20s


sick setup...looks similar to vossens  :thumbup:


----------



## RubinDUB04 (Aug 21, 2008)

2011 CC Sport DSG

WHEELS:
Champion Motorsport 3-Piece Wheels front 8.5 x 19 rear 10 x 19
Koni SS Coilovers.. rear maxed out, perch's are still in.












http://





http://

http://
http://


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Me likey me likey!:thumbup:
Gold Coast kit maybe?


----------



## RubinDUB04 (Aug 21, 2008)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Me likey me likey!:thumbup:
> Gold Coast kit maybe?


O yess on the way, alone with fogs. 2011 sports dont come with them anymore :banghead:


----------



## RubinDUB04 (Aug 21, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann Euromesh 5:
> * 19x8.5 +38
> * 235/35-19s
> * pictured with 10mm spacers up front/3mm spacers out back
> * same KONI coil-overs, all the way down out back (spindles in) and about 1/4" of threads left up front


Same set up, only with Orange faces. love the koni's the ride is great


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Should I wait till spring to install my NEW Koni SS Coilovers?? Just curious.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> Should I wait till spring to install my NEW Koni SS Coilovers?? Just curious.


only if you get a lot of snow. I know I am going to wait till spring to get my coils.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Should I wait till spring to install my NEW Koni SS Coilovers?? Just curious.


I'm taking my coilovers off for winter around thanksgiving


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

rabbit07 said:


> only if you get a lot of snow. I know I am going to wait till spring to get my coils.





MBH said:


> I'm taking my coilovers off for winter around thanksgiving


Thanks guys I guess I'll wait. I thought people usually kept them on over the winter and just raised the car back to stock ride height.

I live in Chicago, we get snow but the streets are usually always cleaned up within a couple hours after a big storm. I just see it as a hassle to take off the coils and put the stock springs on every season.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> I thought people usually kept them on over the winter and just raised the car back to stock ride height.


Everyone I know does this. And I'm not patient.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

cwwiii said:


> Thanks guys I guess I'll wait. I thought people usually kept them on over the winter and just raised the car back to stock ride height.
> 
> I live in Chicago, we get snow but the streets are usually always cleaned up within a couple hours after a big storm. I just see it as a hassle to take off the coils and put the stock springs on every season.


Most people I know may raise it .5 to an inch but never back to stock height for winter. I never raised mine back up and we had two ridiculous multi foot snows last year. I just helped out the plows :laugh:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Everyone I know does this. And I'm not patient.


 Me too I just got them from you guys at Achtuning. Can't wait to install them.



Veedubin02 said:


> Most people I know may raise it .5 to an inch but never back to stock height for winter. I never raised mine back up and we had two ridiculous multi foot snows last year. I just helped out the plows :laugh:


I guess that's what I'll do I just don't want to pay for 2 alignments.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I am probably double posting someone's question already but what do you guys think it would cost for 19" tirres + the Sagitta wheels and ofcourse the installation/balancing etc? 

I just got the APR stage 1 intake and now I am looking at tires and coils.. I may get the HIDs first but I don't know..


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

praneetloke said:


> I am probably double posting someone's question already but what do you guys think it would cost for 19" tirres + the Sagitta wheels and ofcourse the installation/balancing etc?
> 
> I just got the APR stage 1 intake and now I am looking at tires and coils.. I may get the HIDs first but I don't know..


depends on what kind of tires you go with. you probably will be in the vicinity
of usd$2200. contact bud klemp at [email protected]


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

For the LOVE of God! This is a "Wheels/Tires WITH Specs & PICTURES thread!!!!!!!!!! :banghead::banghead:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> Thanks guys I guess I'll wait. I thought people usually kept them on over the winter and just raised the car back to stock ride height.
> 
> I live in Chicago, we get snow but the streets are usually always cleaned up within a couple hours after a big storm. I just see it as a hassle to take off the coils and put the stock springs on every season.


Most people keep them on for the winter for this sake, but the big disadvantage to leaving them on is that the salt can ruin the perch threads, yes, even stainless steel. Heavy grease like Mobil 1 synthetic grease will help, but it will be messy to clean up come spring time. You literally have to apply it to the entire coilover for it to be protected.

Ride height wise, an inch or so isn't going to make a big difference IMO. If there is already 5" of snow on the roads, you'll be hitting snow whether you're stock or lowered. I ran my GTI on snow tires with a 2" drop for two Chicago winters and never had an issue. I carry a portable shovel too.:laugh: The ride itself may be worse with coilovers too, but Koni's tend to ride pretty well. 

Sorry, back on topic.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Most people keep them on for the winter for this sake, but the big disadvantage to leaving them on is that the salt can ruin the perch threads, yes, even stainless steel. Heavy grease like Mobil 1 synthetic grease will help, but it will be messy to clean up come spring time. You literally have to apply it to the entire coilover for it to be protected.


Bingo!

Plus, if I'm gonna raise the car back up, I might as well get the comfy stock ride back for a couple of minutes extra work.


----------



## Butrball12 (May 2, 2008)

Just put these on to test fit, taking them off to rebuild and mount good tires in the spring.

RIM: Oettinger RZ 2pc 19x8.5 et35 all around
TIRE: Avon m500 215/35/19 (terrible tires)
SUSPENSION: Stock

-Switching to Goodyear Eagle F1 235/35/19 in the spring
-Wheels are being taken apart, straightened, faces resprayed silver, lips mirror polished
-Dropping on H&R Ultralow coils


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Butrball12 said:


> Just put these on to test fit, taking them off to rebuild and mount good tires in the spring.
> 
> RIM: Oettinger RZ 2pc 19x8.5 et35 all around
> TIRE: Avon m500 215/35/19 (terrible tires)
> ...


I LOVE that man! Nice and clean! :thumbup:
Can you take a shot of the rear/side tire up close with the fender?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Most people keep them on for the winter for this sake, but the big disadvantage to leaving them on is that the salt can ruin the perch threads, yes, even stainless steel. Heavy grease like Mobil 1 synthetic grease will help, but it will be messy to clean up come spring time. You literally have to apply it to the entire coilover for it to be protected.


See that sounds kind of annoying but I guess as long as I just coat the hell out of the coils with grease they should be fine? I just don't want come summer/show season and my threads are f'd up and I can't go lower.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

screw raising the coils for the winter... i just plow snow


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> See that sounds kind of annoying but I guess as long as I just coat the hell out of the coils with grease they should be fine? I just don't want come summer/show season and my threads are f'd up and I can't go lower.


Yeah it's one of those "you've got to pay to play" type deals. I can't guarantee that, but apparently Mirza (Silverstone MkIV GTI) did that to his Racelands last winter and they were fine. 



snow blind said:


> screw raising the coils for the winter... i just plow snow


Same here, except I'm just on a 2" cupkit drop. Honestly, I don't really worry about snow clearance too much with winter tires, because like I said, if there's more than 4-5" on the ground, you're not clearing stock or lowered. The thing I worry about more is the ice chunks and torn up roads. But you've just got to be more attentive.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann HRS4-252MA Wheels:
* 19x8.5 +38
* 235/35-19s
* KONI coil-overs


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann HRS4-252MA Wheels:
> * 19x8.5 +38
> * 235/35-19s
> * KONI coil-overs
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

R-line said:


> And I need KONI coil-overs...lol


Now is the time! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-KONI-SS-coil-over-kits-950!!-(NEW-LOW-PRICE)

_(These prices won't be this low again....)_


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Now is the time!
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-KONI-SS-coil-over-kits-950!!-(NEW-LOW-PRICE)
> 
> _(These prices won't be this low again....)_


That is tempting... If I could only sell my stock Rline wheels...


----------



## uber drift (Oct 19, 2010)

kdeering said:


> _Modified by kdeering at 10:41 AM 3-14-2010_



Sorry for the ignorance here but what color is that?


----------



## 2000mroadster (Jul 15, 2006)

*2011 R-Line*

H&R Springs,235/30-20's, 20x9 RS4 Reps.


*Before H&R*

*After H&R*

*After H&R*

*Today*


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

uber drift said:


> Sorry for the ignorance here but what color is that?


Iron Grey.


----------



## repa (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is my winter setup. Dotz Hanzo 8,5x19 et35 with 235/35 Nokian Hakkapeliitta 5 tyres. Suspension is the same FK Highsport, front has been raised about .5 inch.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Anybody have experience with ST Coilovers? How is the ride comfort? 

Also, read through this 18 page string of post, no mention of Camber Kits?


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

repa said:


> Here is my winter setup. Dotz Hanzo 8,5x19 et35 with 235/35 Nokian Hakkapeliitta 5 tyres. Suspension is the same FK Highsport, front has been raised about .5 inch.


 SICK! even better that it's your winter set up :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

meccausa said:


> Anybody have experience with ST Coilovers? How is the ride comfort?
> 
> Also, read through this 18 page string of post, no mention of Camber Kits?


 Are you talking front camber or rear camber? 

Front camber, you'll need Ksports to do camber 

rear camber, you can dial in something like -4* with the factory equipment in your own driveway with a couple of wrenches (once you get the car off the ground)


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Suspension: Passat based ST Coilovers (tuned by mechanic, need to drop about .5" more on the front) 
Wheels: 19 x 8.5 Stern St-1, 235/35/19 et35


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Bumpppp


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone with either Eibach Prokit or Neuspeed Sports? Paired with FSD's? How do you like them?

Thinking of going this route with the CC, I'm hoping it will improve the ride over rough pavement and keep it from being floaty at the same time.

More importantly, am I gonna have issues with going head on with driveways and speed bumps with this setup?


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Hi, I figured I might as well throw myself in here finally:

Enjoy


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Any side shots of ^ this one ^? Wheel brand specs? I like the way it sits.


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*cc*

I have 275/35/zr19 on the back. I believe the front is 235/35/zr19. They were installed by VW when I bought it off the showroom floor, so i don't know all the specifications of offset and actual rim dimensions.:wave:


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Clean!!! It's cars like yours, Dion, and MBH that show just how nice CC's can look even without the body kit.:beer:

How many inches do you have in the front, measuring from the top of the tire to the fender?

Rim/ tire specs? 



nstabl said:


> Hi, I figured I might as well throw myself in here finally:
> 
> Enjoy


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok so suspension and spacers are all ready to be installed this spring. I do however need some opinions and help with wheels. 

I was thinking about having my Interlagos powdercoated black gloss... I've seen them on Sciroccos and on Ebay and I think they look good but not too sure how black wheels would look on my White Gold. 

I was thinking about just getting a new set of wheels and tires for summer but I *REALLY* like the Interlagos. I was thinking about getting 19x9 Interlago Reps, but something tells me I should switch it up and get something different.

My only concern is the terrible streets we have in Chicago. Being pretty low on coils and having 19's might be too harsh of a ride. I'd have to really keep an eye out for potholes. (I do already :screwy

So I don't know guys. I'm just very undecided on wheels at the moment. Help. :laugh:


-Clifford


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> Ok so suspension and spacers are all ready to be installed this spring. I do however need some opinions and help with wheels.
> 
> I was thinking about having my Interlagos powdercoated black gloss... I've seen them on Sciroccos and on Ebay and I think they look good but not too sure how black wheels would look on my White Gold.
> 
> ...


 19's suit the CC well IMO. But like you said, I'd almost go with something different than larger Interlagos reps. Are you planning on running a staggered setup? I say something with a deep dish. I'll be a hypocrite here since my summer wheels are black, but I'd keep them the OEM finish. It's a cleaner look and if you ever have to sell them, it'd be easier to sell them with the OEM finish. That said, I really don't think running a 235/35/19 is going to be much more harsh than a 235/40/18. I've been 17" wheels with 225/45/17 tires on stock ride height, so regardless of what wheels/tires and suspension you have, you can still bend 17's if the pothole is large enough.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

cwwiii said:


> Ok so suspension and spacers are all ready to be installed this spring. I do however need some opinions and help with wheels.
> 
> I was thinking about having my Interlagos powdercoated black gloss... I've seen them on Sciroccos and on Ebay and I think they look good but not too sure how black wheels would look on my White Gold.
> 
> ...


 Get 19s, had them on mine, ride was a little rougher but manageable. Your tires will matter, the General Exclaims I ran, while it was a small sidewall seems soft enough to keep the harsh bumps to a minimum. I also hit plenty of potholes with them on my MMRs and never bent or cracked a wheel. It doesn't matter where you live, someone somewhere else will have worse potholes. I live in an area full of construction so yeah it can suck but I could never complain when i had my CC rode fine.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah I figured 19's would be fine because the R Line comes with 19's. I just don't know what to get. I've been thinking about getting Audi A8 Turbines 19x8 w/ +35mm offset or SLR Reps but they're only offered in a staggered set. I don't want staggered. 

My thing is that I don't want to spend a lot of money on wheels. I'm thinking about getting replicas. Do they still have the same strength as stock? I heard bad things about reps. Thanks in advance for the help guys.


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> Yeah I figured 19's would be fine because the R Line comes with 19's.


 No, they don't. They're 18's


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I've seen them with Sagitta's which is a 19"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> I'm thinking about getting replicas. Do they still have the same strength as stock? I heard bad things about reps. Thanks in advance for the help guys.


 There are definitely "bad reps" out there. The worst examples we've seen have come from foundries in China where quality control doesn't seem to be as strict. Price will be the biggest factor in helping you identify the "cheaper" (lesser quality) replica wheels. 

I am unable to speak on behalf of all replica wheel companies and their manufacturing processes but Hartmann Wheels (est. '78) has been producing _quality_ wheels in German foundries and whose low-pressure cast manufacturing process matches those of your OEM wheels. 

Don't hesitate to contact us directly if you have more questions about our wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I guess you get what you pay for. I don't feel like spending $1000 on wheels and then another $1000 on tires. I guess I'll just hold off for now.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

cwwiii said:


> I guess you get what you pay for. I don't feel like spending $1000 on wheels and then another $1000 on tires. I guess I'll just hold off for now.


 If you are going 19 I would def spend around that at a minimum on wheels. You'll get better quality and reduce your risk of bending or breaking on the chance you hit a pothole or some other road deformation.


----------



## Stephanie3010 (Sep 25, 2008)

hey, 

this is my CC - H&R suspension, 9x19" Bentley Chrome Wheels


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Me likey! H&R coils, or springs? What's the tire size?


----------



## Stephanie3010 (Sep 25, 2008)

Both! coils and springs! 

tire size is 225/35/19


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Stephanie3010 said:


> Both! coils and springs!
> 
> tire size is 225/35/19


 :facepalm: Let me rephrase that. H&R coilovers, or H&R springs?


----------



## Mr.Miagy (Apr 5, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> :facepalm: Let me rephrase that. H&R coilovers, or H&R springs?


 She has H&R coilovers.... :thumbup: 

@steph: er meint *gewinde* oder federn


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr.Miagy said:


> She has H&R coilovers.... :thumbup:
> 
> @steph: er meint *gewinde* oder federn


 Thank you man... and she looks good.


----------



## Stephanie3010 (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry


----------



## kirtap0 (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr.Miagy said:


> She has H&R coilovers.... :thumbup:
> 
> @steph: er meint *gewinde* oder federn


@Mr.Miagy; Hey was machst du denn hier? Eigentlich kein Wunder bei unserem Auto.


----------



## CC-UAE (Jan 26, 2011)

Am Running the 19" Lugano's with 5mm front and 10mm back spacers (OEM offset is 41)


























:heart:CC:heart:


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

ST Coilovers - 19" x 8" R8 Reps et35 on Barum Bravuris2 235/35/19 

Really like my setup, stable in the backroads and still comfortable cruising, very audi/ bmw sport like 










I am very low in the front, worried about rubbing, have about 0.5" clearance between tire and fender/ wheel well.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

I wonder if I could come out even or close to it by selling my bixenons and getting some ROW bixenons somewhere?

The orange reflector in our headlights REALLY detracts from the car.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

mr2guru said:


> I wonder if I could come out even or close to it by selling my bixenons and getting some ROW bixenons somewhere?
> 
> The orange reflector in our headlights REALLY detracts from the car.


I agree. I hate it.


----------



## db_duvida (Nov 8, 2010)

2010 CC Sport, H&R Springs, Rotiform BLQ 19x8.5, ET35mm, 245/35-19's


----------



## db_duvida (Nov 8, 2010)

db_duvida said:


> 2010 CC Sport, H&R Springs, Rotiform BLQ 19x8.5, ET35mm, 245/35-19's


Can't figure out how to post a pic....

here's a link...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5422532477/


----------



## 08GraniteGreenPassat (May 16, 2009)

db_duvida said:


> Can't figure out how to post a pic....
> 
> here's a link...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5422532477/


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

So I've gone through this thread several times but I'm still undecided on coilovers. Many people post of their setup but not much on ride quality, etc.

That I know of, there are H&R, Koni, ST, KW, K-Sports and a couple others. I'm looking for a setup where I can adjust the height to barely tuck the tires but still have a "not-so-harsh" ride if there is such a setup. 

Any recommendations for what I'm looking for? I had my mind made up on K-Sports but was just wondering before I made my purchase for the K-Sports. 

Thanks!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> So I've gone through this thread several times but I'm still undecided on coilovers. Many people post of their setup but not much on ride quality, etc.
> 
> That I know of, there are H&R, Koni, ST, KW, K-Sports and a couple others. I'm looking for a setup where I can adjust the height to barely tuck the tires but still have a "not-so-harsh" ride if there is such a setup.
> 
> ...



Today I am calling about this setup. I think this is the solution, but there doesn't appear to be a package for the CC Sport.

Eibach Pro System


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> So I've gone through this thread several times but I'm still undecided on coilovers. Many people post of their setup but not much on ride quality, etc.
> 
> That I know of, there are H&R, Koni, ST, KW, K-Sports and a couple others. I'm looking for a setup where I can adjust the height to barely tuck the tires but still have a "not-so-harsh" ride if there is such a setup.
> 
> ...


Koni coilovers will give you an oem ride.


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Dropped on B&G's 1.5" in the front, 1.4" in the rear (hopefully the front settles just a touch more). I got the springs for a smokin' deal from http://www.group5motorsport.com/


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

rabbit07 said:


> Koni coilovers will give you an oem ride.


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> x2 :thumbup:


Do the Konis have a setup for our CC or use an MKV setup? Or both and if both, which ones?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Do the Konis have a setup for our CC or use an MKV setup? Or both and if both, which ones?


Use the MkV setup.


----------



## MARK_IGCC (Jun 13, 2010)

stasis coils all the way down.. rep wheels ET 32


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

MARK_IGCC said:


> stasis coils all the way down.. rep wheels ET 32


Tire size? Looks real sharp!:thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

MARK_IGCC said:


> stasis coils all the way down.. rep wheels ET 32


Very nice. Those wheels look great on that color.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

MARK_IGCC said:


> stasis coils all the way down.. rep wheels ET 32


Looks very nice man. What stasis coils did you go with? How's the ride so far. Link to purchase? Also have to comment again i've seen those wheels on a white car and didn't like it, but it flows nice on yours.


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Actually, oemplus is selling those. Trust me, I've been searching for wheels all day (since about 11AM or 12PM), I know it was early! I've looked at those as well, and yes they are on the "Passat CC Super Concept). You can Google that car, it was shown off at S.E.M.A.












I ran these on my car last summer in the black finish, here is a pic of the actual rim, I'll see if I can load one when they were on my car.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

*suspension change*

koni ss coilover kit installed

stock:










lowered 1.3":


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

MARK_IGCC said:


> stasis coils all the way down.. rep wheels ET 32


Thanks for posting this pic. I asked about a week ago on another forum if anyone had these rims on the CC yet. I love it. Any side profile pics?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

sfccryder said:


> koni ss coilover kit installed
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...


That is the perfect amount of lowering for my taste. It looks great.

In the coming days please provide some feedback on ride quality. I am getting ready to do the H&R Sport springs (hopefully next week) and I am always interested in ride quality.


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

rabbit07 said:


> Koni coilovers will give you an oem ride.


:thumbup: so true, just installed some on my CC. Ride is awesome. Crappy cell phone pics for now.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

How much was the install? Looks good! Did you ever get those hub centric rings?


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> How much was the install? Looks good! Did you ever get those hub centric rings?


The install was... $pain,in,the,ASS.00! I did it myself. And yes, I did get the rings. Overall im extremely satisfied with my choices of suspension and wheels.


----------



## A914Freak (Apr 25, 2010)

*lowered*



Veedubin02 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *ECAhatch* »_Raderwerks
> R-525 vs M15-80
> I think I'm just leaning towards the 18's because I've seen them run the Interlagos stock and it looks fine to me not lowered that way. By going 19's it might seem the need to lower more vs having 18's. I just don't know if I want to mess with my suspension this early...
> 
> ...


Ummmm how about noise and ride quality as well.


----------



## A914Freak (Apr 25, 2010)

*CC wheels*

Which VW wheels are they?

Kyle


----------



## A914Freak (Apr 25, 2010)

*CC*



kdeering said:


> 19x8.5 Hartmann HTTRS wheels with 35mm offset. Koni SS MarkV coils, no rubbing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best car on this thread yet, not stupid low, and not cherry picking either. This my friends is how its done.

Nice Job:thumbup:


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Just got rims. TSW Zolder with white inset. 19 by 8 with 32 offset and did Conti extreme contact DW 235/35/19. I am also lowered on H&R Springs only


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Just got rims. TSW Zolder with white inset. 19 by 8 with 32 offset and did Conti extreme contact DW 235/35/19. I am also lowered on H&R Springs only


whats the deal with the fogs? blue bulbs or 8k hid?


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Just got rims. TSW Zolder with white inset. 19 by 8 with 32 offset and did Conti extreme contact DW 235/35/19. I am also lowered on H&R Springs only


More pics??


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> whats the deal with the fogs? blue bulbs or 8k hid?


I added rockblocker vinal covers in blue I never use them. I will get some more pics soon almost done with new system.


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Just got rims. TSW Zolder with white inset. 19 by 8 with 32 offset and did Conti extreme contact DW 235/35/19. I am also lowered on H&R Springs only


Is it me or do these 19s look small?


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes they do. These are the wheels I was looking at getting. Can you post a side shot?


----------



## A914Freak (Apr 25, 2010)

*Color*



uber drift said:


> Sorry for the ignorance here but what color is that?


I believe that is called Island Gray Metalic


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

I was going to get those wheels... but TSW has always been know as *T*he *S*oft *W*heel. Watch them potholes mate!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

MySilver2010CC said:


> More pics??


Yes, more pics please. Side shot would be great


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Best side shot I have so far. I dont think they look small but rims with lip always look smaller than ones that go right out to the edge of rubber with the spokes. I love a nice lip on rims when the car is rolling. I have had a few other TSW rims in the many years past and drove all over the country and never bent a rim and I have hit some good holes. But you never know.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Trade-N-Games said:


>


Wow, that looks nice! You can't be on H&R sport springs though? That looks lower than the sports?!?!?

I am getting the Conti DWs on my wheels also. Should get springs, wheels and DWs on this Thursday. Can't wait! How do you like the tires?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

^ That does look good. I haven't had the Conti DW's, but they're one of the highest rated summer tires out there now. Eurotuner had all of the companies use them on their tuner cars for the Eurotuner GP and most of the companies liked them.

Here's the quote from the event.

"Continental ExtremeContact DW

As in previous years, the inclusion of a control tire in our event means we can focus on what parts the tuner has fitted, rather than the rubber he's chosen. However, it's vital for us to choose rubber that's up to the task and doesn't leave the competitors scrabbling for grip.

We've been very fortunate to be supported by Continental tires for the past few years, and again we wish to thank them for making it all happen.

We were also delighted to be running the latest ExtremeContact DW tires because we know these are great high-performance rubber. In fact, they won our last Tire Test (et 12/09) that compared ten of the latest high performance tires in both wet and dry conditions. The overall winner was the Conti DW and we made good use of all its abilities with the mixed weather conditions we experienced during the GP.

In our tire test, our touring car drivers commented on the DW's good braking grip, excellent turn-in response and fantastic overall grip in both the wet and dry. And it was this overall consistency and excellence that put it in first place.

During the manufacturing process, Conti ensures the DW (meaning Dry and Wet) provides both a lower rolling resistance and improved tread life than its competitors, and has a 340 UTQG rating, which suggests they should last thousands of miles under normal conditions. What's more, there are indicators within the tread blocks to alert drivers to when the tires have exceeded their optimum tread depth in dry and wet conditions. They also made a great tire for etGP and received no complaints from the competitors, many of whom were surprised by the grip they offered."


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes they are H&R Sports I ordered and installed them myself. I have some added weight from stereo system. I might start with taking 1 dead coil off in front spring to drop it tad more or just get coils. 
This is a link to my Stereo Build on the DIYmobileaudio forum. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...en-cc-build-jml-audio-st-louis-phase-1-a.html


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Yes they are H&R Sports I ordered and installed them myself. I have some added weight from stereo system. I might start with taking 1 dead coil off in front spring to drop it tad more or just get coils.
> This is a link to my Stereo Build on the DIYmobileaudio forum. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...en-cc-build-jml-audio-st-louis-phase-1-a.html


Link didn't work for me.

EDIT: it does now


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Very nice audio setup.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Wow, that looks nice! You can't be on H&R sport springs though? That looks lower than the sports?!?!?
> 
> I am getting the Conti DWs on my wheels also. Should get springs, wheels and DWs on this Thursday. Can't wait! How do you like the tires?


You know I thought the exact same thing -- I've yet seen H&Rs on a CC sit like that. Looks great!


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

It's all coming together...

Bought my Bilstein Sports from shox.com... great price and in stock. 4motion specific 35-122081/24-122108 Should be here early next week.

Got my H&R 4mo springs sitting here left over from the B6 I had and never installed.

Now to buy some spacers. Thinking 8-10mm front and 3-5mm back?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok.... after looking at all the pics in this thread and then taking pics of my just detailed CC.... Does this ride height look stock? I bought the car with 15k on it from the original selling dealer and it didn't seem modded at all other than the dealer said the guy bought interlagos from them at some point. The springs look stock on it but it sure looks lower than some of your guys' stock heights....

I almost don't know if I want to go lower with my H&Rs, but I do know I want the bilsteins on there...


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

^^ that's definately stock height


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

washanobotit said:


> ^^ that's definately stock height



So what's this?










Definitely higher than mine.... Maybe the 4mo is just a bit lower?


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

There are several really nice CCs on here. Good work guys! I really liked these cars before but after seeing what you have done with them I like them even more :thumbup:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

mr2guru said:


> Ok.... after looking at all the pics in this thread and then taking pics of my just detailed CC.... Does this ride height look stock? I bought the car with 15k on it from the original selling dealer and it didn't seem modded at all other than the dealer said the guy bought interlagos from them at some point. The springs look stock on it but it sure looks lower than some of your guys' stock heights....
> 
> I almost don't know if I want to go lower with my H&Rs, but I do know I want the bilsteins on there...


Honestly, yours may be lowered on springs already. Can you see H&R or any other labeling on the springs?

Here's an older thread I found. I was talking to the guy asking questions and what not since not many people have lowered 4-Motion Passat's/CC's.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4981539-My-4Motion-on-H-amp-R-Sport-Springs


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Honestly, yours may be lowered on springs already. Can you see H&R or any other labeling on the springs?
> 
> Here's an older thread I found. I was talking to the guy asking questions and what not since not many people have lowered 4-Motion Passat's/CC's.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4981539-My-4Motion-on-H-amp-R-Sport-Springs


Mine is 10mm lower exactly from his stock measurements front and rear.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

That's weird because it does look lower than just 10mm. Maybe the Interlagos wheels just give us a view that it looks lower vs the Daytona's.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I finally got some pics of the CC today. Its been a busy 6 days for my car. Here is whats been done this past week:

1. Installed H&R Sport Springs
2. Mounted the Sagiittas with Conti DWs (summer tire)
3. Had 35% Tint installed
4. Got various Vag Com tweaks

Next is APR Stage 1 and Carbino intake. I just wish APR would release the flash for the 2011 CC. March 1 seems sooooooo far away.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks nice :thumbup:; will be interesting to see how far it drops when the springs settle.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbup: That tint job is definitley darker than 35%


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Ween2010 said:


> Very nice! :thumbup: That tint job is definitley darker than 35%


Nah that looks 35%. It's just the angle of the photo. I have 35% and this is what it looks like.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Nah that looks 35%. It's just the angle of the photo. I have 35% and this is what it looks like.


I agree at some angles it looks darker than others, but I have 35% and mine looks no where near that dark. Wish it did. If I had to do it again I would have gotten 20%.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> I agree at some angles it looks darker than others, but I have 35% and mine looks no where near that dark. Wish it did. If I had to do it again I would have gotten 20%.


Yout think 20% is dark? Try the 5% I have on my car. That is really dark. Even in full blown sun you cannot see inside the car. And at night to look out is pretty difficult too. Miami cops are used to it though. Haven't gotten stopped once for it.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Daze513 said:


> Yout think 20% is dark? Try the 5% I have on my car. That is really dark. Even in full blown sun you cannot see inside the car. And at night to look out is pretty difficult too. Miami cops are used to it though. Haven't gotten stopped once for it.


I use to have 5% and the searchlight on a police car can't even make it through 5% :laugh:

It's just hard as hell to park at night with 5%


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> Nah that looks 35%. It's just the angle of the photo. I have 35% and this is what it looks like.


Exactly, my 20% looks limo in some angles.

It's cloudy in those pictures too. 

What color interior do you have? Black/dark interiors make a difference too. 

20% isn't bad though, even at night. I have limo on the back and with only one reverse light, it's a trip backing up at night. This is with my GTI. The CC has 35% all around except for the windshield.

Just noticed you had black interior. Tint companies do vary by darkness by some degree.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> I use to have 5% and the searchlight on a police car can't even make it through 5% :laugh:
> 
> It's just hard as hell to park at night with 5%


And on top of that I have all black interior. Lol. :laugh:


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

*price?*

i just got my H&R springs.

how much should it run me to have them put on?

im in jersey by the way.

thanks!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

jerseyvdub85 said:


> i just got my H&R springs.
> 
> how much should it run me to have them put on?


maximum $300 plus alignment. find some friends that have done it before. will be a lot cheaper.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

rabbit07 said:


> maximum $300 plus alignment. find some friends that have done it before. will be a lot cheaper.


Yeah... I think that's about right. I paid $500 to have the springs installed, tires mounted/balanced, rims installed and front-end aligned. I think I over paid a tad, but it was the best deal I could find in my area (for all four things).


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Next is APR Stage 1 and Carbino intake. I just wish APR would release the flash for the 2011 CC. March 1 seems sooooooo far away.


It's only a week away. :laugh:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

jspirate said:


> Yeah... I think that's about right. I paid $500 to have the springs installed, tires mounted/balanced, rims installed and front-end aligned. I think I over paid a tad, but it was the best deal I could find in my area (for all four things).


Yeah $500 is maybe a little too much, because I got quoted $500 w/alignment to install my coilovers. But then again every shop has different rates. $300-$500 is the right price range for a spring install. 

But like the post says above, get some friends to help. Go rent a spring compressor at AutoZone.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

My CC R-Line winter set-up : 
40mm H&R Sport Springs and 18x8 Mallory with 235/40ZR18 winter tires


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> Yeah $500 is maybe a little too much, because I got quoted $500 w/alignment to install my coilovers. But then again every shop has different rates. $300-$500 is the right price range for a spring install.
> 
> But like the post says above, get some friends to help. Go rent a spring compressor at AutoZone.


Yeah, and note that I also new had tires mounted on new rimes, new TMPS sensors installed and the wheels balanced. So, its in the same ball park.


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

just got H&R super sports put on. need to figure out what spacers i need to get those wheels flush. and i really need to invest in a camera. :banghead:

this snow needs to go away!!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

jerseyvdub85 said:


> just got H&R super sports put on. need to figure out what spacers i need to get those wheels flush. and i really need to invest in a camera. :banghead:
> 
> this snow needs to go away!!


Looks good, can't wait to drop mine. 

You didnt happen to be driving west through Allentown, PA on 78 yesterday did you? Black, lowered CC passed me on 78 yesterday with Jersey plates on.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

jerseyvdub85 said:


> just got H&R super sports put on. need to figure out what spacers i need to get those wheels flush. and i really need to invest in a camera. :banghead:
> 
> this snow needs to go away!!


Nice.. what was the cost?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Bilstein Sports and H&Rs for the 4motion.... Going to start the install tonight. Yummy, can't wait.

Drove it about 90 miles, mostly curvy backroads a couple days ago and it just reinforced my willingness to spend this money. What a sh***y stock suspension.


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

cost me $300 to get them on.

the ride is amazing!


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

seems like most people are running a 235/35/19 tires. anyone running 225/35?


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

kimchi29 said:


> seems like most people are running a 235/35/19 tires. anyone running 225/35?


I put that size on when I got my CC since that was the size of my old R32 rims and they looked small on the car. I would have needed big spacers. In 19" with 8 or 8.5 inch wide rim that is the normal size to get.. My stock R-line Cc had 235/40/18


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> My CC R-Line winter set-up :
> 40mm H&R Sport Springs and 18x8 Mallory with 235/40ZR18 winter tires
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

think its possible to tuck 19x10?


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

kimchi29 said:


> seems like most people are running a 235/35/19 tires. anyone running 225/35?


I am....theres some pics on this thread...


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

jspirate said:


> Yeah, and note that I also new had tires mounted on new rimes, new TMPS sensors installed and the wheels balanced. So, its in the same ball park.



Oh for sure. Then yeah, that's a great price.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

> think its possible to tuck 19x10?




for sure... give me a sec and i'll show you


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

R-line said:


> I am....theres some pics on this thread...


how do you like the ride? i had 225 35 19 on my mkv gti and the ride wasn't too bad. I know it'll be a lil diff on the CC especially since i'm on air


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Looks great with the black roof. Do you have a pic that looks down on the roof from the front and back? I would like to see that since I might get my roof blacked out the same.


Roof pics? No problem 
@all: sorry for off topic


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

mr2guru said:


> Bilstein Sports and H&Rs for the 4motion.... Going to start the install tonight. Yummy, can't wait.
> 
> Drove it about 90 miles, mostly curvy backroads a couple days ago and it just reinforced my willingness to spend this money. What a sh***y stock suspension.



Bump for more info....


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

f.rizzo said:


> Bump for more info....



Installed the rear springs and shocks.... fairly easy and straightforward.... going for the fronts tomorrow. 

Bilstein Sports Rear: F4-BE5-C210-H0 Front: F4-VE3-C208-H0


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

mr2guru said:


> Installed the rear springs and shocks.... fairly easy and straightforward.... going for the fronts tomorrow.
> 
> Bilstein Sports Rear: F4-BE5-C210-H0 Front: F4-VE3-C208-H0



Sorry - i meant ride info.
Let me know how the seat of the pants feel is when in and settled.
Also curious how much the springs drop. I think the 4mo has a lower ride height than the FWD so the drop would not be as dramatic. 

thanks :wave:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

windsor96vr6 said:


> for sure... give me a sec and i'll show you


wanna see!!!


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

kimchi29 said:


> wanna see!!!


it's official... going 19x9.5 front and 19x10.5 back


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

windsor96vr6 said:


> it's official... going 19x9.5 front and 19x10.5 back


nice, i'm going 19x8.5 in the front and 19x10 in the rear. gotta make them tuck


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Roof pics? No problem
> @all: sorry for off topic


Where's your antenna?


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Where's your antenna?


No nav, no antenna  I'm just kidding. I've got the RCD510 touchscreen radio. With that combination the antenna is in the rear window  I'm very happy that I don't have an antenna on the roof, because it does look much better without


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

teaser


----------



## DahlbackRSI (Mar 15, 2007)

*H&R Ultralows Winter Mode*

Finished up installing H&R Ultralows and had to see what it looked like all the way down. This is with locking collars and perches still in and I left the lower rubber isolator in the rear. Axle was rubbing and I scraped just leaving the garage. 








I raised it 1.5" front and 1" rear to just eliminate wheel gap. I'll be putting on 18" staggered BBS LM Reps once most of the snow is gone.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

DahlbackRSI said:


> Finished up installing H&R Ultralows and had to see what it looked like all the way down. This is with locking collars and perches still in and I left the lower rubber isolator in the rear. Axle was rubbing and I scraped just leaving the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I approve of this message! :thumbup:


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

Chromed Interlagos Reps
19x8 et35
General Exclaim 225/35/19

mkV coilovers
No threads left in front, 1/2" of threads in rear
Tire just starting to tuck all the way around


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

^ Damn that looks good.

Say what you want, but I think it's pretty cool seeing a CC on steelies for the winter. I'm sure 99.9% of the population doesn't agree, but when it's lowered, it doesn't honestly look bad.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

DahlbackRSI said:


> Finished up installing H&R Ultralows and had to see what it looked like all the way down. This is with locking collars and perches still in and I left the lower rubber isolator in the rear. Axle was rubbing and I scraped just leaving the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heart::heart:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

jhignight said:


> Chromed Interlagos Reps
> 19x8 et35
> General Exclaim 225/35/19
> 
> ...


Very nice! :thumbup:

Which coils?


----------



## VWCC76 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a question. I'm desperately hoping somebody here can give me some technical recommendation. 

I ordered through ECS Tuning a set of OEM 19x9” ET33 Savannah Rims. Wow… those are beautiful wheels; however, I visited a friend that owns a tire dealer and he told me that they are too wide and if I want to install them (with a brand new set of 235/35/19 Toyo T1R) on my 2011 VW CC I will be having rubbing issues on the front side. I need to mention as well, I have lowered my CC 1.2 inches rear and 1.3 inches front with H&R springs.

Please help me guys! Do you think that can happen?

This is the only forum that I would really trust. I’m sure you'll provide me advises with good judgment about this concern.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

^

you wont have any rubbing issues.


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> ^ Damn that looks good.
> 
> Say what you want, but I think it's pretty cool seeing a CC on steelies for the winter. I'm sure 99.9% of the population doesn't agree, but when it's lowered, it doesn't honestly look bad.


I Love steelies in the winter!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

jerseyvdub85 said:


> just got H&R super sports put on. need to figure out what spacers i need to get those wheels flush. and i really need to invest in a camera. :banghead:
> 
> this snow needs to go away!!


Any way you can get a side shot? I will be installing the same springs and using my 17" stockers for the time being. I am hoping to retain my mud flaps as well but they are already pretty low with the stock suspension.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

DahlbackRSI said:


> ... and had to see what it looked like all the way down.


You saved me a step! :thumbup:


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

fazzster said:


> Any way you can get a side shot? I will be installing the same springs and using my 17" stockers for the time being. I am hoping to retain my mud flaps as well but they are already pretty low with the stock suspension.


i will get a side shot tonight after work.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Koni Coils going on my CC this Wednesday. But me being a noob in the suspension and spacers game I need some help.

I already figured out with the drop I'm doing that I'll need 12mm spacers in the front and 5mm in the rear. 

I'm on stock Interlagos and I need to know for the 12mm spacers what O/D to get.

134mm O/D with 15mm hub height with 7.0mmx45 chamfer 

or 

149mm O/D with 18mm hub height with 5.0mmx45 chamfer

Next very big question is lug bolt type and length I will need to fit the wheels and the spacers. Sorry and thankyou


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

oo tucking 19x10 et38


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> ...and I need to know for the 12mm spacers what O/D to get.
> 
> 134mm O/D with 15mm hub height with 7.0mmx45 chamfer
> 
> ...


Either diameter works, but your hub diameter is closer to the H&R 149mm so I'd order the 2455571 p/n. And with your OE wheels, ball-seat and 40mm length (14x1.5 thread pitch) for the 12mm spacers, and 32mm length for your 5mm spacers (p/n 1055571).


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Either diameter works, but your hub diameter is closer to the H&R 149mm so I'd order the 2455571 p/n. And with your OE wheels, ball-seat and 40mm length (14x1.5 thread pitch) for the 12mm spacers, and 32mm length for your 5mm spacers (p/n 1055571).


Thanks Dion, I actually talked to you a couple hours ago, Skylar actually took my order and helped me out with the sizing. Should be at my door step by the end of the week. I'll post pictures as soon as my car is stanced out and looking good.


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

here is a side shot. im just sitting on H&R super sports and stock shots.


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

jerseyvdub85 said:


> here is a side shot. im just sitting on H&R super sports and stock shots.


Looks good! Perfect height...I am leaning towards the H&R's over the Eibachs now. Good luck with her!


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

tried to do as much searching as i could to find out myself but still not too clear.

what do you guys think about the fitment of 19x8.5 et 25 with a decent low?

how would that fit? don't want to go too aggressive. maybe like a 225/35 tire

thanks:beer:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Love those rims. :thumbup:


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

RS6 "tri=-spoke" Audi reps from ACHtuning.com (thanks Dion :wave 19.8.5, ET38 with Firestone Indy 500 235/35/19 on stock 4mo suspension:


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

f.rizzo said:


> RS6 "tri=-spoke" Audi reps from ACHtuning.com (thanks Dion :wave 19.8.5, ET38 with Firestone Indy 500 235/35/19 on stock 4mo suspension:


Love the wheels. I thought you sold these? I finally got my CC and thinking about getting the same wheels


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

Wheel gap is insane


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

washanobotit said:


> Wheel gap is insane


I dont have a small penis, so it's no problem trying to make up for something.

Ride quality is great, though.

.


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

I never once thought about your penis.. but thanks for the info


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

....but you are now....


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

f.rizzo said:


> ....but you are now....


You know I am  hahaha


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

My CC R-Line 

Suspension: DCC with 40mm H&R Sport Springs
Rims: OEM Audi Q7 20x9 Offset +40 (incl. 20mm H&R Adaptors)
Tires: Hankook Ventus S1 evo 235/30-20


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

f.rizzo said:


> ....but you are now....


You felt the need to bring up your penis size on a car forum...
Just screams insecurity


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

washanobotit said:


> You felt the need to bring up your penis size on a car forum...
> Just screams insecurity



I'm sorry....
...that you lob insults on a message board and cant take one back in kind. I suggest you stop by the local garden center and ask the fellow behind the counter how to grow a pear. 

I'm only kidding. :thumbup:
For the record: I ordered my H&R's today from Dion, so I know about the wheel gap. That makes you "right" - or as Charlie Sheen says: "Winning!"
It's all good.

How 'bout you post some pics of your wheels & suspension set up. I'll make fun of it and you can flame me. Then we'll be even!!


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

Never insulted you.. as a matter of fact I like the wheels you went with.. just stating that there was a huge amount of wheel gap.. I'm sure it'll look much better with the H&Rs..

Still deciding on my wheels and suspension setup. That's the reason I even come in this thread


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

peakfreak said:


> my cc r-line
> 
> Suspension: Dcc with 40mm h&r sport springs
> rims: Oem audi q7 20x9 offset +40 (incl. 20mm h&r adaptors)
> tires: Hankook ventus s1 evo 235/30-20


*winning!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

jerseyvdub85 said:


> here is a side shot. im just sitting on H&R super sports and stock shots.


Is there a difference between the H&R Sports (29162-8) and the "super sports" in this picture? Also, did you get the car re-aliged? If so, how far out of spec did the springs make it?

Thanks,
-Eli


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

TJEli said:


> Is there a difference between the H&R Sports (29162-8) and the "super sports" in this picture? Also, did you get the car re-aliged? If so, how far out of spec did the springs make it?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Eli


H&R Super Sport springs were originally intended for MkV GTI's. After looking at their site, they don't list any for MkV GLI's, and MkVI GTI super sport springs have a different part number as well. I say intended because the springs themselves will fit. It's just a matter of different spring rate and some are slightly longer and others shorter.

A perfect example is one of my buddies who bought VR6 Jetta springs for his MkIV Wolfsburg 1.8T Jetta. Due to being lighter in the front and requiring a softer spring rate, his car actually sat higher in the front than it would've on a VR6 Jetta. That said, CC's and GTI's both have the 2.0T. Being FSI or TSI won't really matter too much. I'd say it's not as much of an issue, but technically the spring rates will be intended for a GTI that weighs a little less than a CC. 

To answer your original question, it's tough to say because super sports on MkV GTI's advertised 1.9" all around on 2006/2007 GTI's (pre Euro ride height), and 1.3" all around for 08+'s that were already .6" lower from the factory with the Euro springs. But obviously the CC starts at a different height, so the only way to be really sure of ride height is to have them measure their fender to ground and then compare to someone with the H&R sport springs intended for the CC. However, you'll want to make sure the tire sizes are the same or if it's a 17 vs 18" tire, make sure they're OEM sizes (235/45/17 vs 235/40/18 vs 235/35/19). I say that because a 225/45/17 on a MkV is slightly shorter in diameter than a 235/45/17. 

I hope I didn't confuse you.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> H&R Super Sport springs were originally intended for MkV GTI's. After looking at their site, they don't list any for MkV GLI's, and MkVI GTI super sport springs have a different part number as well. I say intended because the springs themselves will fit. It's just a matter of different spring rate and some are slightly longer and others shorter.
> 
> A perfect example is one of my buddies who bought VR6 Jetta springs for his MkIV Wolfsburg 1.8T Jetta. Due to being lighter in the front and requiring a softer spring rate, his car actually sat higher in the front than it would've on a VR6 Jetta. That said, CC's and GTI's both have the 2.0T. Being FSI or TSI won't really matter too much. I'd say it's not as much of an issue, but technically the spring rates will be intended for a GTI that weighs a little less than a CC.
> 
> ...


Not at all. Thanks for the reply. How about the alignment? How is the H&Rs drop effecting alignment?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

TJEli said:


> Not at all. Thanks for the reply. How about the alignment? How is the H&Rs drop effecting alignment?


It's recommended after 500 miles of the springs settling. Mostly the toe is thrown off and the wheels may point outward a little bit (toe out). When you drive it like this, it'll cause the insides of the tires to wear at a faster rate. This is a large issue with MkV guys having their cars really low. Most think it's negative camber that wears the insides of the tires at a quick rate, and they are right to an extent. However, the majority of that wear comes from bad toe issues.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

washanobotit said:


> Never insulted you.. as a matter of fact I like the wheels you went with.. just stating that there was a huge amount of wheel gap.. I'm sure it'll look much better with the H&Rs..
> 
> Still deciding on my wheels and suspension setup. That's the reason I even come in this thread


Agreed. I should have admitted that from the get-go.
You sir, are now "winning" in my book :thumbup:
:heart:


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

f.rizzo said:


> Agreed. I should have admitted that from the get-go.
> You sir, are now "winning" in my book :thumbup:
> :heart:



:beer:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Finally had my Koni Coils installed with H&R Trak+ spacers. Bought from Achtuning. Thanks Dion & Skylar! :beer::beer:

Just a quick photo shoot. Enjoy!
































All I can say is....I'm scared to drive :laugh: JK. It's going to take awhile to get use to being this low and taking things easy. I'm just afraid of dips in the road and rubbing or god forbid bending my fenders.


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

*Eibach Pro Kit*

I went with the Eibachs. There was a 10 week wait for the H&Rs plus I have had good results with Eibachs on past cars. The CC is still in winter mode so forgive the dirty appearance. I will update with how it drives later. I literally just got it back...


----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)

nstabl said:


> Hi, I figured I might as well throw myself in here finally:
> 
> Enjoy


Specs please! offsets / widths / tires ?


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes please. I love that set up.


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

fazzster said:


> I went with the Eibachs. There was a 10 week wait for the H&Rs plus I have had good results with Eibachs on past cars. The CC is still in winter mode so forgive the dirty appearance. I will update with how it drives later. I literally just got it back...


interested in knowing how the ride is... opcorn:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Looks good Cliff. We should do a photoshoot in that garage; looks like decent lighting.


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

fazzster said:


> I went with the Eibachs. There was a 10 week wait for the H&Rs plus I have had good results with Eibachs on past cars. The CC is still in winter mode so forgive the dirty appearance. I will update with how it drives later. I literally just got it back...


how's the ride with the mud flaps?? on speed bumps I scrape the front...fail I'm stock height stock rims.it looks like you cut them.


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

PandaCC said:


> how's the ride with the mud flaps?? on speed bumps I scrape the front...fail I'm stock height stock rims.it looks like you cut them.












First, I drive on some pretty bad frost heaved roads for the first 20 minutes of my 120 mile round trip daily commute followed by another 40 on a pretty "smooth" Mass Pike (smooth for New England). I have to say, Eibach has done a great job matching the stiffness of the spring with the stock dampers. The valving definately keeps up with the spring and you never get the bobbing affect. Sure, the dampening could be better but these are the stockers after all. Steering is much faster and more direct. I would go as far as to say the steering is as quick as a Mini Cooper S I had. It is very noticable. Driving over frost heaves and low frequency dips you can tell the car has less travel but I never bottomed and always felt in control. Broken roads never felt overly harsh. It is definately harsher but only by a small degree. The look of the drop is perfect and very level. And for those wondering about my mud flaps, I trimmed 2" off the front and left the backs alone. The only negative I am anticipating is how low my bike will sit on the bike rack when plugged into the hitch. The trailer hitch hangs pretty low to begin with. I cannot get myself to put a roof rack on this car and spoil the lines not to mention the aerodynamics. All in all, I am very happy with the springs. They are perfect for those commuting daily in the real world who want a better ride height and improved handling. Nice job Eibach!
UPDATE


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

fazzster said:


> Nice job Eibach!


Where did you purchase the Eibachs? Is price comparable to the H&Rs?


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

fazzster, which Eibachs are they? I have read some back and forth that they have two models in which one is stock height and the other lowers the car. I like that drop since mine is a daily and family hauler on the weekends. I can't go too low, unfortunately.


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

Ween2010 said:


> Where did you purchase the Eibachs? Is price comparable to the H&Rs?


TireRack....same price as H&R's at $218.00. The H&R's are B/O for 10 weeks. There were 3 Eibachs left in stock when I purchased them a few days ago. This for the 2.0T FWD.....


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

zedcorrado said:


> fazzster, which Eibachs are they? I have read some back and forth that they have two models in which one is stock height and the other lowers the car. I like that drop since mine is a daily and family hauler on the weekends. I can't go too low, unfortunately.


Pro Kit Manufacturer Part #: 85105.140....1" front-0.8" rear.....I am not aware of another model other than the VW sport springs made by Eibach for the Passat Sedan. The CC has a lower ride height than the Passat so those springs are probably equal to our stock ride height....Yup, I have 3 little buggers myself I sometimes haul in the car. The Pro kit gives a perfect ride height in my opinion. Once I get the summer wheels on and clean her up I will take better pictures.


----------



## Russian CC (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi.I need your help!!!I'm from Russia.At us here very bad choice of wheels and prices are great
For example 1 Wheel Interlagos chrome R 18 -1400$. Advise please Internet shop of wheels that there was a delivery to Russia??
I am sorry for the bad English
I write through the translator


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> My CC R-Line
> 
> Suspension: DCC with 40mm H&R Sport Springs
> Rims: OEM Audi Q7 20x9 Offset +40 (incl. 20mm H&R Adaptors)
> Tires: Hankook Ventus S1 evo 235/30-20


bomb ass set-up

I'm torn between Q7 reps with adapter and smoked RS4 rep :laugh:


----------



## justinclark (Oct 5, 2009)

anybody have these? http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/volksw...8-gunmetal-machined-face-et45-wheels-set.html

any testimonials? complaints...


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

justinclark said:


> anybody have these? http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/volksw...8-gunmetal-machined-face-et45-wheels-set.html
> 
> any testimonials? complaints...


Not being rude here... but if you took the time to search through this very same thread, you will see that someone has these wheels already.:thumbup:


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Russian CC said:


> Hi.I need your help!!!I'm from Russia.At us here very bad choice of wheels and prices are great
> For example 1 Wheel Interlagos chrome R 18 -1400$. Advise please Internet shop of wheels that there was a delivery to Russia??
> I am sorry for the bad English
> I write through the translator


Try

www.powerwheelspro.com


----------



## justinclark (Oct 5, 2009)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Not being rude here... but if you took the time to search through this very same thread, you will see that someone has these wheels already.:thumbup:


Ouch, my bad - frequent the thread often and must have missed 'em.... sorry fellas.:facepalm:


----------



## whiteevo (Dec 17, 2010)

nice day out finally so here's a few pics of my '11 sport with the H&R sports.


----------



## DahlbackRSI (Mar 15, 2007)

*BBS LM Reps and H&R Ultralows*

Wheels: Miro BBS LM Reps 
Front 18x8 et 45 with 10.5mm spacers and Rear 18x9 et 48 with 5mm spacers. 
Tires: Goodyear Eagle GT Front 235/40/18 and Rear 245/40/18 
Suspension: H&R Ultralows with lots of room to go down. 
Front fenders were rolled last night so I could use the spacers in the front without rubbing.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

DahlbackRSI said:


> Wheels: Miro BBS LM Reps
> Front 18x8 et 45 with 10.5mm spacers and Rear 18x9 et 48 with 5mm spacers.
> Tires: Goodyear Eagle GT Front 235/40/18 and Rear 245/40/18
> Suspension: H&R Ultralows with lots of room to go down.
> Front fenders were rolled last night so I could use the spacers in the front without rubbing.


 
I was wondering how the lm 18" reps would look on the cc. Not bad, but I'm loving how the back flushed out. Looks great man. Well done.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

DPE GT7 
19x8 et?? 
19x10 et 36 

215/35/19 F 
235/35/19 R 

Had to adjust the camber in the rear to tuck. Currently it is at max camber but I'm going to fine tune it to just where i need it to be at. bring it back a few degrees.


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

New setup 


Vertini Magic 20x8.5 +35 5mm spacers in front 
Passat Ksport coilovers all the way down in front (rear can still go lower) 

Will probably end up getting staggered 19's and get some different coilovers. I want to go lower. Anyone know if MKV Kports go lower?


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

*My Silver CC....*










19" BBS LM reps. 245/35/19 Nexxen Tires. 
34 et F/R 
Stock Suspension.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

06DC5 said:


> New setup
> 
> 
> Vertini Magic 20x8.5 +35 5mm spacers in front
> ...


 Extremely nice!!! 


I have MKV Jetta KSports on mine. I never spun mine all the way down in the front (rears have a ton of room still), but ours look to go equally as low. 

What do you have your shocks set to?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

whiteevo said:


> nice day out finally so here's a few pics of my '11 sport with the H&R sports.


 Nice. How does the ride compare to stock? Thinking of getting some springs on mine but really don't want to sacrifice too much ride quality. Spend too much time in it to have a real harsh ride every day.


----------



## whiteevo (Dec 17, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Nice. How does the ride compare to stock? Thinking of getting some springs on mine but really don't want to sacrifice too much ride quality. Spend too much time in it to have a real harsh ride every day.


 it's a little harsher than stock but i'm sure you can live with it. that said i can't remember the last car i had that had a stock suspension so i might just be used to it. 

the difference in looks is easily worth the trouble in my mind. i'd say go for it.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

whiteevo said:


> it's a little harsher than stock but i'm sure you can live with it. that said i can't remember the last car i had that had a stock suspension so i might just be used to it.
> 
> the difference in looks is easily worth the trouble in my mind. i'd say go for it.


 +1. I couldn't agree more.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

MBH said:


> Extremely nice!!!
> 
> 
> I have MKV Jetta KSports on mine. I never spun mine all the way down in the front (rears have a ton of room still), but ours look to go equally as low.
> ...


 
The fronts were set normal at first with the spring perches holding the spring snug. I still had about 3/4" of threads left to go lower, but the struts were bottomed out and wouldn't go any lower. I had to loosen the perches that hold the spring to go any lower. Now it rides like ass., but I was able to lower them about .5".


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

06DC5 said:


> New setup
> 
> 
> Vertini Magic 20x8.5 +35 5mm spacers in front
> ...


 
very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## GTI4ME (Feb 18, 1999)

06DC5 said:


> New setup
> 
> 
> Vertini Magic 20x8.5 +35 5mm spacers in front
> ...


Very nice!!! :thumbup: Any idea of the weight and doesn't Vertini make a staggered setup?


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

GTI4ME said:


> Very nice!!! :thumbup: Any idea of the weight and doesn't Vertini make a staggered setup?


They are kind of heavy. 32-33lbs. They do make them in staggered fitments. 19" in 5x112 should be getting released soon.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

2011 4mo with ACH RS6 reps. 19x8.5 ET38. H&R springs:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

so jealous of your vr6 hahaha that noise is :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


wheels look great


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Those wheels are just awesome. Looks amazing.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

will get better pictures.

19x8.5 et32 

General Exclaim UHP 225/35/19

mkv fk konigsport coilovers, 20 threads no helpers up front and 15 threads out back


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Loving it. 

I never thought of running a 225 tire. Should help clear the fenders on the wider wheel setup.


----------



## OmnibusX (Aug 20, 2010)

That is perfect 1badhare


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

1badhare said:


> will get better pictures.
> 
> 19x8.5 et32
> 
> ...


I'm looking at getting some 19's I know I need to go with a smaller tire. Totally going with 215/40 or 45 

I want to go moar low!


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

225/35 is were its at. perfect amount of tire. not much stretch and not to bludgy/boxy


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

f.rizzo said:


> 2011 4mo with ACH RS6 reps. 19x8.5 ET38. H&R springs


I really wish they made these in a more friendly MkV offset. 18x8 ET32 is pushing the fenders in the rear without pulling them, unless I ran a 215/40 or so.



DOQ fastlane said:


> Loving it.
> 
> I never thought of running a 225 tire. Should help clear the fenders on the wider wheel setup.


Haha, guys with MkV's run 205/40/17 which are 2" shorter than the OEM 225/45/17's.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice stance 1badhare!


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> I really wish they made these in a more friendly MkV offset. 18x8 ET32 is pushing the fenders in the rear without pulling them, unless I ran a 215/40 or so.


Dont know if it makes a difference, but they are ET38, not 31. Stock CC is 41 and I think my R32 was 41 as well....

.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> I really wish they made these in a more friendly MkV offset.


We do in a 19. An 18" high offset may be a possibility in the future. It's a relatively new style for us so...


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

f.rizzo said:


> Dont know if it makes a difference, but they are ET38, not 31. Stock CC is 41 and I think my R32 was 41 as well....
> 
> .


I was talking about their 18x8's, which are available in ET20 and ET32. Stock MkV offset is 51 and they use a 7 or 7.5" wheel stock. IMO 19's are too big for a Golf. Perfect for a CC.

http://shop.achtuning.com/Hartmann-HRS6-204-18-19-20-Inch-Replica-Wheels-Volkswagen.aspx 



[email protected]!NG said:


> We do in a 19. An 18" high offset may be a possibility in the future. It's a relatively new style for us so...


I saw that. The higher offset 18" sounds appealing.:thumbup:


Sorry for being off topic.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

M3This said:


> Specs please! offsets / widths / tires ?


Front: +34 5x112 8.5" Tire: 215/35/19
Rear: +34 5x112 9.5" Tire: 235/35/19

I've since put 5mm spacers in the front (I would have gone 12 but I'm on wobble bolts) and cut my front springs almost a full coil (I would have gone more but the spring is already loose in the spindle)..I'm open to any trash talking in regards to both wobble bolts and my cut springs :wave:



By the way, the only thing I would have done different is go lower offset for the front to avoid the need of a 10ish mm spacer, and 225 tires for the front, 215 wasn't necessary, I'm not even close to rubbing in the front. The back, will rub on one side ever so slightly if I have 500+ pounds of **** in the back of my car (speakers, people, etc.)


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Eh, I was going to give you more isht about that euro plate, lol.

Love the wheels though.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

I sold my KW V1's which rode extremely stiff and picked up a set of MKVI H&R Super Sport Springs (54758-77) from tirerack for $238 shipped. I saw how these make the MKVI sit and it should look good, about a 1/4 inch lower than the CC H&R Sports. I'll post pics when they get installed.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

sugmag said:


> I sold my KW V1's which rode extremely stiff and picked up a set of MKVI H&R Super Sport Springs (54758-77) from tirerack for $238 shipped. I saw how these make the MKVI sit and it should look good, about a 1/4 inch lower than the CC H&R Sports. I'll post pics when they get installed.


pls do


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

sugmag said:


> I sold my KW V1's which rode extremely stiff and picked up a set of MKVI H&R Super Sport Springs (54758-77) from tirerack for $238 shipped. I saw how these make the MKVI sit and it should look good, about a 1/4 inch lower than the CC H&R Sports. I'll post pics when they get installed.


I am interested in seeing pics as well. Btw, anyone with H&R Sport Springs have ideas on how to counter the 'bouncy' feel? Replace the stock shocks? Koni FSD kit maybe?


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

yes, to get rid of the "bouncy feeling" you will need to upgrade your shocks / struts.


----------



## Candy White 11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Most of the guys in this thread using the H&R, Eibach and B&G springs I just wondering what about ABT lowering spring? I don't see that they have popularity. and how is the rid comparing to the other.

Thanks


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

Keskin KT4 8.5x18 5x112 ET35
Hankook Ventus V12 evo 235/40 R18
Suspension - stock


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Holy 4x4!!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Holy 4x4!!


Agreed, why people do wheels before suspension just baffles me.


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Holy 4x4!!





xx4u2nvxx said:


> Agreed, why people do wheels before suspension just baffles me.


It is Russia. Here to lower the car it is really unsafe :laugh:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm in Chicago, we get a lot of snow on the roads and the snow plows destroy the roads. 

From my oil pan I have 3 inches of clearance. Center of the car is 4 1/2" off the ground.

My CC is my daily and I plan on going a little bit lower once I buy new tires. :laugh:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Here in nyc, the roads look like after effects of an earthquake. 
I used to drive the mk5 slammed at 0 threads through Manhattan and into the Bronx fo work every day for 3 years.. 

Originally i was taking the cc in also, but ive started to take the train bc of gas at $4.65. :banghead:
_

Back on topic.... 

it's been about a week and a half and I think the FKs have settled in once and for all. Its pretty comfortable right now and im not having to swerve out of every imperfection in the road like in the past. My wife used to just lovvvvve that.. 
-celly quckpic

2011-05-08_19-38-56_590 by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey DOQ, what size tires are you running and do you have spacers installed?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Hey DOQ, what size tires are you running and do you have spacers installed?


The wheel are completely stock 235/45, and no spacers.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Here in nyc, the roads look like after effects of an earthquake.
> I used to drive the mk5 slammed at 0 threads through Manhattan and into the Bronx fo work every day for 3 years..
> 
> Originally i was taking the cc in also, but ive started to take the train bc of gas at $4.65. :banghead:
> ...



looks good man :thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Over'Drive said:


>


 yeah dropping your car in Russia isn't the same as NY. probably very unsafe with dirt roads all over and animal like drivers lol. dont ever say people are crazy in the states till you realize how crazy people are in europe
check this out for sh1ts and giggles. sorry for off topic




(if your not going to watch the whole video, it wont be as interesting)

But why gets wheels with no drop, you'll probably break them easily. i would get something oem benz or audi for durability. Also peep the passat cc badge :laugh: I LIKEE :thumbup: 



DOQ fastlane said:


> Here in nyc, the roads look like after effects of an earthquake.
> I used to drive the mk5 slammed at 0 threads through Manhattan and into the Bronx fo work every day for 3 years..
> 
> Originally i was taking the cc in also, but ive started to take the train bc of gas at $4.65. :banghead:
> ...



yeah ill vouch for nyc roads being like after an earthquake lol
who's s6 is that :thumbup:
probably an old guy who would never go to a g2g or go over 100mph
hope you tell me otherwise lol


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

DOQ fastlane said:


> The wheel are completely stock 235/45, and no spacers.


Yeah, I'm the same. I have Koni SS Coils and I'm about 2 1/2" lower. You should play around with spacers though. It will realy finish the way the car looks. I did 5mm in the rear and 12mm in the front from Achtun!ng.com


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Nope, the S6 is my next door neighbor Steve. He's a year older than me (30) and very cool guy. HUGE Giants & Yankees fan like myself so we instantly clicked when i started building my house last November. 

He's not a euro enthusiast, but definitely takes care of her.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Yeah, I'm the same. I have Koni SS Coils and I'm about 2 1/2" lower. You should play around with spacers though. It will realy finish the way the car looks. I did 5mm in the rear and 12mm in the front from Achtun!ng.com


Undoubtedly the fronts need atleast 10mm spacers at et41, my new wheels are 8w and et35, so that will bring them out about 13mm more than stock. 


Btw, cc looks great.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah ET41 on the interlagos. I don't know but I like the flush look and I don't have any rubbing unless I hit a dip in the road but it's all on the inside wheel fell. No fender rub or anything.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Thanks! Yeah ET41 on the interlagos. I don't know but I like the flush look and I don't have any rubbing unless I hit a dip in the road but it's all on the inside wheel fell. No fender rub or anything.


Just a tip on that from past experience... 

take either a sandpaper grinding wheel or something similar and just shave a little bit of the inside lining from about 10 o'clock to 2 o'clock. NEVER rubbed again on my mk5 after that.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just a tip on that from past experience...
> 
> take either a sandpaper grinding wheel or something similar and just shave a little bit of the inside lining from about 10 o'clock to 2 o'clock. NEVER rubbed again on my mk5 after that.


I'll do that. Thanks. I'll pop the car up on the lift on my next day off and check out the wheel wells. :thumbup:


----------



## erickdogg7 (May 7, 2011)

Can I have some feedback on H&R springs im getting my set next week for my cc. Anyfeedback on ride quality camber wear, and noise?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Did you bother to look through this thread or search? There are tons of comments reguarding them.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Yeah, I'm the same. I have Koni SS Coils and I'm about 2 1/2" lower. You should play around with spacers though. It will realy finish the way the car looks. I did 5mm in the rear and 12mm in the front from Achtun!ng.com


 Question on the spacers. 

What size lug bolts did you buy with the 5mm and the 12mm?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

DOQ & cwwiii: stance = :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Question on the spacers.
> 
> What size lug bolts did you buy with the 5mm and the 12mm?


I'll have to check my invoice when I get home from work. I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Did you bother to look through this thread or search? There are tons of comments reguarding them.


i :heart: noob content

i think there is a comment about h&r springs on every page of the thread



xx4u2nvxx said:


> DOQ & cwwiii: stance = :thumbup:


agreed :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> DOQ & cwwiii: stance = :thumbup:


Awww shucks. Thanks guys


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

19x9, et 41 OEM Bentley GT rims in chrome, 245-35-19 General G-Max. I'm happy with the result.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

ver nice:thumbup:

hows it sit with the fenders? any rubbing


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

passat_98 said:


>


Best CC ever.


----------



## floridabmx (May 1, 2008)

08VWEGG said:


> That CC on bags is just very wrong - looks horrible on that low setting - completely destroys the design/lines of the CC....
> my 2cents...


are you 65 years old?


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

1badhare said:


> ver nice:thumbup:
> 
> hows it sit with the fenders? any rubbing


Thanks! No rubbing at all, the ride is still smooth on the Eibach springs.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

sweet:thumbup: if you get a chance any close ups of tire to fender? and tire sizing on the rim?

thanks bro!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey guys I'm going to be buying some Rotiform BLQ's and was curious to what Offset I should go with. Right now I'm pretty low on Koni Coils and my current wheel setup is the Interlagos ET41 18x8. 

I want to get the 19x8.5, what offset should I go with? ET35 or ET45. I'm new to buying wheels and I don't want to screw anything up. Thanks in advance, 

Cliff


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

It depends on the tire size. To play it safe you can get the et45 and play with spacers. I know 8.5" wide with et35 with 245/35/19's rub from experience


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

sugmag said:


> It depends on the tire size. To play it safe you can get the et45 and play with spacers. I know 8.5" wide with et35 with 245/35/19's rub from experience


Took the words right out of my mouth. If your pushing out too far with et35, your pretty much screwed. At et45 you can play around with spacers until your happy.


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

I ran et 35 last summer and loved where the wheel sat relative to the fender. That being said, et 45 has better resale potential since it can be made to work on mid offset cars with spacers. :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks Pirelli, DOQ and Sugmag. I'll go with ET45 because I do have a ton of spacers sitting around. I guess when I get the wheels i'll do a test fit. Is there a proper way to test fit and figure out what size tire would work?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

PirelliGolf said:


> I ran et 35 last summer and loved where the wheel sat relative to the fender. That being said, et 45 has better resale potential since it can be made to work on mid offset cars with spacers. :thumbup:


I'm guessing you ran a 35 series tire.


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I'm guessing you ran a 35 series tire.


Yes, it was a 235-35-19. On Eibach springs I had tons of room which is why this summer I decided to go to a 245-30. The ride quality is far better in my opinion and fills the wells better without rubbing issues.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Thanks Pirelli, DOQ and Sugmag. I'll go with ET45 because I do have a ton of spacers sitting around. I guess when I get the wheels i'll do a test fit. Is there a proper way to test fit and figure out what size tire would work?


Id say 235/35.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

I agree with DOQ. 235/35/19 is the lowest i'd go. Personally I love the look of the 245/35 because it has a little more meat to it.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

sugmag said:


> I agree with DOQ. 235/35/19 is the lowest i'd go. Personally I love the look of the 245/35 because it has a little more meat to it.


^^What he said, :thumbup:


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

I'm running 225/35/19 on my 19x8 et35 wheels. Rear's are currently at -1.75 camber to make them flush (previously was running -3* so they would tuck, but I like the flushness better). So, ET35 would work well depending on the camber you ran in the rear. The fronts you can run straight with ET35 and not worry about running as big of a spacer. 

The ride is a bit harsher than I wanted, but I love the look. I'm shallow like that... 

(**BTW, a few degrees of negative camber won't really affect tire wear. Just make sure you're toe settings are in factory spec, because that WILL wear your tires much faster. And in the front, the toe changes a lot with minimal amount of ride height change, so make sure you get an alignment ASAP after lowering.)


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

sugmag said:


> I agree with DOQ. 235/35/19 is the lowest i'd go. Personally I love the look of the 245/35 because it has a little more meat to it.


Ok and I'll obviously have to tweak the ride height as well right? This is my current ride height below.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

i'm running 19x8.5 et 32 and the rear sits perfect could even use a few mm spacer up front. thats with a 225/35 tire and no rubbing at all front or rear. 

et45 would be more conservative and give you more room to play with though. i like it a little more aggressive :laugh:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

1badhare said:


> i'm running 19x8.5 et 32 and the rear sits perfect could even use a few mm spacer up front. thats with a 225/35 tire and no rubbing at all front or rear.
> 
> et45 would be more conservative and give you more room to play with though. i like it a little more aggressive :laugh:


Ok, so basically with ET45 I'd have to play around with spacers to get in pretty flush but with ET35 I'd almost be flush. I don't want any poke.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> Hey guys I'm going to be buying some Rotiform BLQ's and was curious to what Offset I should go with. Right now I'm pretty low on Koni Coils and my current wheel setup is the Interlagos ET41 18x8.
> 
> I want to get the 19x8.5, what offset should I go with? ET35 or ET45. I'm new to buying wheels and I don't want to screw anything up. Thanks in advance,
> 
> Cliff


How far down are you on your Konis? Mine are all the way down on all 4 corners and still running stock R-Line wheels (whatever they're called). I'm looking into wheels myself...


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

jhignight said:


> I'm running 225/35/19 on my 19x8 et35 wheels. Rear's are currently at -1.75 camber to make them flush (previously was running -3* so they would tuck, but I like the flushness better). So, ET35 would work well depending on the camber you ran in the rear. The fronts you can run straight with ET35 and not worry about running as big of a spacer.
> 
> The ride is a bit harsher than I wanted, but I love the look. I'm shallow like that...
> 
> (**BTW, a few degrees of negative camber won't really affect tire wear. Just make sure you're toe settings are in factory spec, because that WILL wear your tires much faster. And in the front, the toe changes a lot with minimal amount of ride height change, so make sure you get an alignment ASAP after lowering.)


Thats clean

how low did you go?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> How far down are you on your Konis? Mine are all the way down on all 4 corners and still running stock R-Line wheels (whatever they're called). I'm looking into wheels myself...


Do you have the tire specs? I don't know how many threads I have left to be honest because I had a reputable VW shop do the install. My instructions were "I want to go as low as possible without rubbing"  I have a 3.6 and they oil pans are always poking out more than the 2.0T. From the oil pan I'm 3" off the ground. 4 1/2" from the center of the car. Looking for wheels is tiring but I'm pretty sure I'm going with BLQ's.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> Ok, so basically with ET45 I'd have to play around with spacers to get in pretty flush but with ET35 I'd almost be flush. I don't want any poke.


exactly. 35 would sit nice the 32 does as well i don't even think it pokes?? i'll run out and grab some quick iphone picks..........


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

no poke up front not even flush. might add a few mm spacers



















rear i would say is flush no additional camber added 



















all around ride height shot


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DriverGear springs with OEM Daytona 18's (on a Sport w/manual trans.)


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

My CC lowered on 40mm H&R spring. H&R Ultralow is on the way D
and on Bentleys 9-spoke 9x19 et 41


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

^ Clean setup. I love that color.:thumbup:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

I guess I missed the last page.:laugh:



jhignight said:


> I'm running 225/35/19 on my 19x8 et35 wheels. Rear's are currently at -1.75 camber to make them flush (previously was running -3* so they would tuck, but I like the flushness better). So, ET35 would work well depending on the camber you ran in the rear. The fronts you can run straight with ET35 and not worry about running as big of a spacer.
> 
> The ride is a bit harsher than I wanted, but I love the look. I'm shallow like that...
> 
> (**BTW, a few degrees of negative camber won't really affect tire wear. Just make sure you're toe settings are in factory spec, because that WILL wear your tires much faster. And in the front, the toe changes a lot with minimal amount of ride height change, so make sure you get an alignment ASAP after lowering.)


Sick car and stance! And yes, you're correct with the camber part. Excessive toe in or toe out is what wears tires quickly. When you lower cars, you get toe out which causes the inside tires to scrub, thus wearing at a faster rate than the rest of the tire.



1badhare said:


> i'm running 19x8.5 et 32 and the rear sits perfect could even use a few mm spacer up front. thats with a 225/35 tire and no rubbing at all front or rear.
> 
> et45 would be more conservative and give you more room to play with though. i like it a little more aggressive :laugh:


:thumbup:




cwwiii said:


> Do you have the tire specs? I don't know how many threads I have left to be honest because I had a reputable VW shop do the install. My instructions were "I want to go as low as possible without rubbing"  I have a 3.6 and they oil pans are always poking out more than the 2.0T. From the oil pan I'm 3" off the ground. 4 1/2" from the center of the car. Looking for wheels is tiring but I'm pretty sure I'm going with BLQ's.


Cliff, I would go with the ET35's with a 225/35/19. That 1cm less of tire plus it being slightly shorter overall will help prevent rubbing. I hear you with the VR6 oil pan part though.


----------



## Herr2010cc (Feb 28, 2011)

[/URL][/RIGHT]
[/IMG]


----------



## Herr2010cc (Feb 28, 2011)

*2010 cc*









B&G Springs, Unitronic Stage 2, Down Pipe & Test Pipe, K&N..


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Herr2010cc said:


> B&G Springs, Unitronic Stage 2, Down Pipe & Test Pipe, K&N..


The car is too fast for the picture to catch up


----------



## Herr2010cc (Feb 28, 2011)

*2010 cc*


----------



## Herr2010cc (Feb 28, 2011)

can't figure out how to insert picture!!! i give up. sorry>>


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

You right img i front of The link and /img after. And have [] around The img. 

Hope i right so you understod that. 
First you most download The pit to The Internett.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Herr2010cc said:


> B&G Springs, Unitronic Stage 2, Down Pipe & Test Pipe, K&N..


What kind of wheels? Specs?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow 26 pages and not a single person is running anything nuespeed.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Actually I recall someone running neuspeed race springs. I believe it was a white sport.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Actually I recall someone running neuspeed race springs. I believe it was a white sport.


keyword search the entire thread here with the word speed and nothing pops up other than ach advertisements


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> keyword search the entire thread here with the word speed and nothing pops up other than ach advertisements


Walah!! Call me Houdini
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Race-Springs&highlight=Neuspeed+race+springs


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> Do you have the tire specs? I don't know how many threads I have left to be honest because I had a reputable VW shop do the install. My instructions were "I want to go as low as possible without rubbing"  I have a 3.6 and they oil pans are always poking out more than the 2.0T. From the oil pan I'm 3" off the ground. 4 1/2" from the center of the car. Looking for wheels is tiring but I'm pretty sure I'm going with BLQ's.


235/40s if I'm not mistaken. My buddy who's a mechanic installed mine and he was like "I'm dumping you car and I'll leave it up to you to raise it back up if you want" lol. Currently I'm sitting right on top of the tires w/zero gap (just how I like it). No rubbing at all (at least for now).


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

More specs tomorrow after we lower it moar lowerz


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

jhignight said:


> I'm running 225/35/19 on my 19x8 et35 wheels. Rear's are currently at -1.75 camber to make them flush (previously was running -3* so they would tuck, but I like the flushness better). So, ET35 would work well depending on the camber you ran in the rear. The fronts you can run straight with ET35 and not worry about running as big of a spacer.
> 
> The ride is a bit harsher than I wanted, but I love the look. I'm shallow like that...
> 
> (**BTW, a few degrees of negative camber won't really affect tire wear. Just make sure you're toe settings are in factory spec, because that WILL wear your tires much faster. And in the front, the toe changes a lot with minimal amount of ride height change, so make sure you get an alignment ASAP after lowering.)


I don't like quoting pics but yours is worthy. I totally agree w/you about sacrificing comfort for looks. I can't stand wheel well gap. People say chrome is out but you play those nicely. Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

windsor96vr6 said:


> More specs tomorrow after we lower it moar lowerz


I'm REALLY dig'n those wheels!!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Cliff, I would go with the ET35's with a 225/35/19. That 1cm less of tire plus it being slightly shorter overall will help prevent rubbing. I hear you with the VR6 oil pan part though.


Does it matter if the wheels are 19x8.5 ? Does the .5 make a big difference. Once again I'm a noob in the wheel world :laugh:

I'll obviously keep the Interlagos with All-season for the winter, unless I find a cheap set with tires for winter. But, what I was wondering is; should I go with a UHP, HP, or HP A/S? I want to get as many miles out of them and I don't want to spend over $800 on tires.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Make sure you take better pics...


----------



## Herr2010cc (Feb 28, 2011)

*2010 cc*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann QS10 Wheels
* 20x9 +40
* 235/30s - Falken FK452s
* H&R 5mm spacer up front
* H&R ultra-low coilovers

The rear perch is set at the highest, safest setting.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Walah!! Call me Houdini
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Race-Springs&highlight=Neuspeed+race+springs


those are the race springs not the street springs or whatever that most people are picking up


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann QS10 Wheels
> * 20x9 +40
> * 235/30s - Falken FK452s
> * H&R 5mm spacer up front
> ...


looks great dion!

any pics of how the 235 fits the 9 inch wide wheel? i'm looking into a similar set up


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Wow 26 pages and not a single person is running *anything nuespeed*.



Just giving you what you asked for.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just giving you what you asked for.


damn you own me sir gg, but the context was wrong, however I never specified what I was looking for


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

1badhare said:


> lany pics of how the 235 fits the 9 inch wide wheel? i'm looking into a similar set up


Mild stretch. :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

ok, height is set... now just need wheels. :sly:

cceraw1 by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## kirtap0 (Feb 3, 2011)

My CC
Ordered: 10.08.2010
Picked in Wolfsburg: 02.22.2011
Now with H&R 40mm Springs and ETABETA Tettsut X-Nero 8x18 with OEM Conti 235-40-18.


Wolfsburg Autostadt:










































































Now with H&R:


----------



## erickdogg7 (May 7, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Did you bother to look through this thread or search? There are tons of comments reguarding them.


I look through entire thread before hand or i wouldnt be asking .nothing regarding camber wear and noise creaking..for H&R springs on a cc but if you look through the thread before hand you would of known that too.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

kirtap0 said:


>


Have any photos above the car I want to see some more of that roof. If you squint or look really quick at the photo it looks like a convertible. Very original.


----------



## repa (Aug 19, 2010)

9x20 and 235/30/20 Falkens


----------



## kirtap0 (Feb 3, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> Have any photos above the car I want to see some more of that roof. If you squint or look really quick at the photo it looks like a convertible. Very original.


Thank you!

Before with Panorama Roof:



















After:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^^
Should've painted the A-pillar too


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^^
> Should've painted the A-pillar too



down to the hood


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*better pics as promised*

Here you go New "classic profile" RotiForm NUE 19x9 front 19x10 back ET ?? (can't say, sorry. We call it the rotiform aggressive no rub hellaflush front / minor poke back et. ) Sandwich mount, pockets in the spokes (you can see them in a few photos) the pockets are polished, the faces brushed. Chrome lips and hardware, gloss black barrels... All the trimmings, ROTIFORM STYLE!

225 in front, 235 in back Hankook's.

ST Coilovers, all the way down, no perches in rear, was perfect! Could drive it hard, no rubbing.... BUT car needed a little rake, and the front was like 1/2" to high for me so we Cut two dead coils out of front springs (yeah, i know). Will be replacing with race springs in front so we can wind the front perches up some. A little rubbing on inner liner, had to roll the small lip on the front fenders. In the name of Stance! 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Fantastic! opcorn:


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sick, just needs bags


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice Windsor, any side shots?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

heres a few more..... Yeah waiting for AirLift to hook that up.... PM Jesse and explain it to him :laugh:


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

bags are overkill
sweet ride,all polished up to


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

And a rolling shot, a little blurry but I love it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice license plate frame!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

windsor96vr6 said:


>


I need this. Lol, can you figure out the offset?


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

wish you knew the offset


----------



## Butrball12 (May 2, 2008)

car is absolutely amazing man, awesome wheel choice. its exactly what the car should look like. :beer: just one suggestion... a set of the oem polished exhaust tips would compliment those wheels alot


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

That's my dog!!! That's what's up kris!! Straight nasty!!!


----------



## erickdogg7 (May 7, 2011)

Butrball12 said:


> car is absolutely amazing man, awesome wheel choice. its exactly what the car should look like. :beer: just one suggestion... a set of the oem polished exhaust tips would compliment those wheels alot


I agree that or a nice Catback!!


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

Butrball12 said:


> car is absolutely amazing man, awesome wheel choice. its exactly what the car should look like. :beer: just one suggestion... a set of the oem polished exhaust tips would compliment those wheels alot



working on a replacement exhaust...

Thanks for the compliments, sorry I can't disclose the offset.... i pinky swore that it would follow me to the grave....:laugh:

Soon I will tackle the led turns, wish someone would figure out how to turn off the DRL's on a 2012 so I can proceed with the install....

cheers and props to all the other hot cc's in this thread!:thumbup:

whatuprono1 !!!


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

i can guess them 32/ 34 in the front rear about a 45


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

black11 said:


> i can guess them 32/ 34 in the front rear about a 45


I'd say more of a 30 in the rear and possibly 32-35 up front.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

jhignight said:


>


I'm in love with this CC


----------



## fastduo (Mar 8, 2010)

Props to all of the CC's here. Awsome. Keep them coming.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann QS10 Wheels
> * 20x9 +40
> * 235/30s - Falken FK452s
> * H&R 5mm spacer up front
> ...


Hi Dion,

The Hartmann QS-10 look awsome!:thumbup: 
Therefore i hope you or somebody else here could give me their opinions if i could run the following spec on my waiting Light Brown CC R-line, 2.0 TDI 170hp, 4motion;

Are on my way to order myselfe these beautiful Hartmann QS-10 wheels. Plan to use tire with size 245/35-20.
Should this be okay, and will i need to buy lowering set? Something else i need to be aware of?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment and congrats in advance on your new CC! 

I honestly haven't seen that spec (20x9 +40) at stock ride height, but I'd suspect the look would be "off". I'd recommend at least a "sport" drop with an aggressive offset if not coil overs. The latter would at least allow you to fine-tune the ride height and "stance" over your wheel set-up according to your tastes and preferences. As for the 245 tire, it would definitely work. Just can't get too low with that set-up unless you run some negative camber out back.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Thx Dion

Good to hear that you think my setup will work. Was/is a little bit worried with the combination of wheels 20x9 and tire 245/35-20. Heard that the wheel room is big on the CC.
Already checked out ABT lowering set for lowering 30-40 mm. My attention is to get "normal" look and still have the comfort intact.
Here in norway not all the roads are to good, and specially if you going over the mountain, or on the roads in between our beautiful fjords.
Want to have the possibility to get down/over bumps without ruin my beautiful CC.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Reading all these threads and got some feedback/information, but still i`m a little bit unsure.

Can someone confirm that following set up should be okay on my CC R-line, 2.0 TDI 170hp, 4motion:

20x9 wheels (Hartmann QS-10).
245/35-20 (Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta).
ABT or H&R lowering sett. (30-40mm)

Just want to get normal look on my new CC and of course no rubbing on the tires.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

What is the offset...?

EDIT: Found it. +40. Yes but you will need hub rings to get them to 57.1.


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> I'd say more of a 30 in the rear and possibly 32-35 up front.





black11 said:


> down to the hood


Agree!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cwwiii said:


> And a rolling shot, a little blurry but I love it.


Love the stance...

What's the ground to fender height?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Love the stance...
> 
> What's the ground to fender height?


Thanks :beer: From the tip of the font bumper it's 6 1/2 inches. But the ride height clearance is 4 inches. Oil pan is 3 1/2 inches off the ground though. The VR6's oil pan sits lower than the 2.0T


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cwwiii said:


> Thanks :beer: From the tip of the font bumper it's 6 1/2 inches. But the ride height clearance is 4 inches. Oil pan is 3 1/2 inches off the ground though. The VR6's oil pan sits lower than the 2.0T


 I meant ground to fender height 

Take a tape measure, line it up with the centercap of the wheel & run it from the ground to the edge/beginning of the fender...should maybe be like 25" or something 

Like this:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> I meant ground to fender height
> 
> Take a tape measure, line it up with the centercap of the wheel & run it from the ground to the edge/beginning of the fender...should maybe be like 25" or something
> 
> Like this:


 You're right I just went out and measured it's 25" exact.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

All of the cars look great. Nice job guys. windsor96vr6, your car looks amazing! Very well done. :beer:


----------



## ViperCC (May 23, 2011)

ST Coilovers with maybe 4-5 threads left(not real low) with 19x8.5 et32 front 225/35-19 and 19x9.5 et30 rear 235/35-19. It'll be a little lower before Wuste, had to see how the rear wheels fit first. It pokes out a bit in back, need to throw some negative camber at it. The wheels are Privat Akzent.


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

ViperCC said:


> ST Coilovers with maybe 4-5 threads left(not real low) with 19x8.5 et32 front 225/35-19 and 19x9.5 et30 rear 235/35-19. It'll be a little lower before Wuste, had to see how the rear wheels fit first. It pokes out a bit in back, need to throw some negative camber at it. The wheels are Privat Akzent.


 Please post up some pics after you've lowered it and adjusted the camber. I really want to see how the rear looks. I'm gonna try to run 9.5 +35 in the rear, but have no idea how they will look or how much negative camber I'll have to run. 

TIA :thumbup:


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

ViperCC said:


> ST Coilovers with maybe 4-5 threads left(not real low) with 19x8.5 et32 front 225/35-19 and 19x9.5 et30 rear 235/35-19. It'll be a little lower before Wuste, had to see how the rear wheels fit first. It pokes out a bit in back, need to throw some negative camber at it. The wheels are Privat Akzent.


 That 30et rear is a bit too aggressive. JMO. Looks nice though.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

ViperCC said:


> It'll be a little lower before Wuste


 A little? Spin those bad boys all the way down!  I know STs don't drop very low which is why I didn't go with them. Besides that gap, looks good!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> A little? Spin those bad boys all the way down!  I know STs don't drop very low which is why I didn't go with them. Besides that gap, looks good!


 Same I roll FK Silverlines.


----------



## ViperCC (May 23, 2011)

I lowered it all the way in front, and have about 2 threads left in back because I still need to do something to the rear(rolled fenders/neg. camber). The ST's on CC's don't go that low. I'm at just barely under 26" fender to ground measurement. I took a couple quick cell phone pics of the poke in the rear. With the fenders rolled and a small amount of neg. camber it'll be perfect IMO. Even the poke right now doesn't really bother me as much as I thought it would.


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann QS10 Wheels
> * 20x9 +40
> * 235/30s - Falken FK452s
> * H&R 5mm spacer up front
> ...


 Hi Dion, 

Firstly thats one beastly CC! Would H&R springs look "off" with the exact same tire/wheel setup that you have? Would coilovers be a better option, if so whats the most reasonably priced coilover system you have found? 

Thank you, 

Daniel


----------



## [email protected] OLD (Feb 23, 2011)

So much win in this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ViperCC said:


> I lowered it all the way in front, and have about 2 threads left in back because I still need to do something to the rear(rolled fenders/neg. camber). The ST's on CC's don't go that low. I'm at just barely under 26" fender to ground measurement. I took a couple quick cell phone pics of the poke in the rear. With the fenders rolled and a small amount of neg. camber it'll be perfect IMO. Even the poke right now doesn't really bother me as much as I thought it would.


 ST's need race springs up front and no perches in the back to go low on the CC.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

ccowner said:


> Hi Dion,
> 
> Firstly thats one beastly CC! Would H&R springs look "off" with the exact same tire/wheel setup that you have? Would coilovers be a better option, if so whats the most reasonably priced coilover system you have found?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Daniel!

If you're intending on a mild sport drop with H&R springs you could certainly pull it off, you'd be better off running a 245/30-20 though, a more appropriate tire size. I went with the smaller tire to make sure I'd clear my fenders at my desired ride height and am glad I did! Personally, I would prefer a coil-over kit over just a spring kit so you can absolutely fine-tune that ride height based on your specific taste. Should you ever decide to change up wheels/tires (specs can easily be different) you're going to want that adjustment capability so you can fine-tune height/stance again. My two cents. 

Reasonably priced... The H&R's we list (to me) are "reasonably priced" for what they offer. There are KONI kits out there by some vendors that would blow our H&R price out of the water - won't blame you for jumping on that! I've also seen some real CHEAP coil-overs on here but then I'd question the quality of something priced in the $500-600 range and would never consider them.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Thanks, Daniel!
> 
> If you're intending on a mild sport drop with H&R springs you could certainly pull it off, you'd be better off running a 245/30-20 though, a more appropriate tire size. I went with the smaller tire to make sure I'd clear my fenders at my desired ride height and am glad I did! Personally, I would prefer a coil-over kit over just a spring kit so you can absolutely fine-tune that ride height based on your specific taste. Should you ever decide to change up wheels/tires (specs can easily be different) you're going to want that adjustment capability so you can fine-tune height/stance again. My two cents.
> 
> Reasonably priced... The H&R's we list (to me) are "reasonably priced" for what they offer. There are KONI kits out there by some vendors that would blow our H&R price out of the water - won't blame you for jumping on that! I've also seen some real CHEAP coil-overs on here but then I'd question the quality of something priced in the $500-600 range and would never consider them.


Any fender work on the white CC? Any extra camber?


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

As a suspension noob, I have no idea whether these will work or not? Will they?

http://www.tirerack.com/suspension/...Model=Passat+Sedan&autoYear=2010&autoModClar=


----------



## ViperCC (May 23, 2011)

ccowner, those are the coilovers I'm running. All the way down in the front, I'm about ~2" lower than stock. Like others suggested, you can get the race springs in front and take off the rear perches to get it lower than that if wanted.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ccowner said:


> As a suspension noob, I have no idea whether these will work or not? Will they?
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/suspension/...Model=Passat+Sedan&autoYear=2010&autoModClar=


That price is horrible. Check out Fifteen52.us

http://fifteen52.us/shop-2/#ecwid:category=887416&mode=product&product=3591910

Or AMI Motorsports.


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks ViperCC and a big thanks to Aonarch for the price info! Hopefully Ill be able to get these installed before summer ends!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Aonarch said:


> Any fender work on the white CC? Any extra camber?


Not yet but I am badly in need of a fender roll up front (with my 5mm spacers on.) Camber is still within stock specs out back but after fender rolling and likely a C-notch, she's coming down a touch more with a bit of negative camber out back.


----------



## insomniac2 (Mar 14, 2011)

lour32 said:


> I hope this guy does not mind! I like the Q7 wheels on the CC. Found these on flickr:


omfg this is so sexy


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i haven't found 19s of the Q7 reps..... 18s may work.....

i mind the the gas mileage on the 20s and speedometer off reading.... 

only if someone can find 19s of Q7 reps.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ViperCC said:


> The ST's on CC's don't go that low. I'm at just barely under 26" fender to ground measurement


I'm running ST's too, and I'm at 25.25" in the front (all the way down)
And in the rear I'm at 25.75" right now with some threads left, but could easily be at 25.25" if I pulled out the perches (and wanted reverse rake)

They're not super low, but it's a nice stance while giving a nice ride though :thumbup:



Aonarch said:


> ST's need race springs up front and no perches in the back to go low on the CC.


windsor96vr6 said the same thing, but where do you get the "race springs" from?



ccowner said:


> As a suspension noob, I have no idea whether these will work or not? Will they?
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/suspension/...Model=Passat+Sedan&autoYear=2010&autoModClar=


Yes they'll work...I have them on my car

This is where I bought mine....$799 with *FREE SHIPPING*, but I paid $770 SHIPPED:
http://www.redline-motorworks.com/ST_Speedtech_Coilovers_Volkswagen_B6_Passat_CC_p/90614.htm


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Bored. Thought I'd upload a crappy cell photo.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Wow...looks really low & wide


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

More pics and specs! ic:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Wow...looks really low & wide





Aonarch said:


> More pics and specs! ic:


I've posted these before :laugh: I'm on Koni SS Coils, 5mm H&R Trak+ Spacers in the rear, 12mm up front on stock Conti's. 

19x8.5 BLQ's ET35 are on their way. Going with 225/35 or 235/35 General UHP or Conti HPA/S. 

More pics here: http://www.flickr.com/cwwiii


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

cwwiii said:


> I've posted these before :laugh: I'm on Koni SS Coils, 5mm H&R Trak+ Spacers in the rear, 12mm up front on stock Conti's.
> 
> 19x8.5 BLQ's ET35 are on their way. Going with 225/35 or 235/35 General UHP or Conti HPA/S.


Thanks man! I'm a pro at MKV and MKVI's. Newb at CC fitment, even though I looked through every page of this thread and several others.

Would you change your spacers at all? Maybe a few more MM in the rear?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Aonarch said:


> Thanks man! I'm a pro at MKV and MKVI's. Newb at CC fitment, even though I looked through every page of this thread and several others.
> 
> Would you change your spacers at all? Maybe a few more MM in the rear?


I'm happy how they are now, but once I get the Rotiforms, I'll be running no spacers in the rear and maybe a 2-3mm spacer up front. I'll just have to do a test fit, and then measure how much further I'd like to go out (while I have 2 passengers in the car, helps get an actual fitment.)

I know from word out mouth that a ET of 35 will be really nice in the rear but I'll for sure have to add something to the front.

What suspension and wheels are you running? Pics?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

cwwiii said:


> I'm happy how they are now, but once I get the Rotiforms, I'll be running no spacers in the rear and maybe a 2-3mm spacer up front. I'll just have to do a test fit, and then measure how much further I'd like to go out (while I have 2 passengers in the car, helps get an actual fitment.)
> 
> I know from word out mouth that a ET of 35 will be really nice in the rear but I'll for sure have to add something to the front.
> 
> What suspension and wheels are you running? Pics?


Everything has been ordered. AMG 19's from the SL63 AMG and FK Silverlines MKV fitment. I've only owned my CC (2012) for maybe 3 weeks, still have a dealer tag when I ordered everything, ****ing customs...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice shot of me and my boy John's S4 before cruise to Eurothon.

jimmyandbucci by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Nice shot of me and my boy John's S4.
> 
> jimmyandbucci by doqfastlane, on Flickr


I need to get rid of my front plate....


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

NYPD is really strict on that now... I haven't had an issue though. 
I ran no plate on my mk5 for 4 years, got 1 ticket.

Its so much cleaner without it, so I take the risk.


----------



## ViperCC (May 23, 2011)

I'm running 19x8.5 et32 up front and I'm looking to add a 2-3mm spacer, so I'd start with your 5mm with those BLQ's cwwiii. Had a couple agree my front wheels need to step out just a hair, and my rear wheels need to step in.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

DOQ fastlane said:


> NYPD is really strict on that now... I haven't had an issue though.
> I ran no plate on my mk5 for 4 years, got 1 ticket.
> 
> Its so much cleaner without it, so I take the risk.


Cars look great! I agree with DOQ's philosophy; I leave off the front plate in Texas and I've only got pulled over once. It was at 7:35AM when I was dropping the boys off at school. I don't think the police officer expected to see two little boys in the back seat with backpacks and lunch bags. "Dropping the kids off at school this morning sir?" Ended up with a warning. :beer:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

ViperCC said:


> I'm running 19x8.5 et32 up front and I'm looking to add a 2-3mm spacer, so I'd start with your 5mm with those BLQ's cwwiii. Had a couple agree my front wheels need to step out just a hair, and my rear wheels need to step in.


You're actually the one person that I knew the specs of and was trying to figure out what would work.



i29gtaylor said:


> Cars look great! I agree with DOQ's philosophy; I leave off the front plate in Texas and I've only got pulled over once. It was at 7:35AM when I was dropping the boys off at school. I don't think the police officer expected to see two little boys in the back seat with backpacks and lunch bags. "Dropping the kids off at school this morning sir?" Ended up with a warning. :beer:





DOQ fastlane said:


> NYPD is really strict on that now... I haven't had an issue though.
> I ran no plate on my mk5 for 4 years, got 1 ticket.
> 
> Its so much cleaner without it, so I take the risk.


As for no front plate. I ran no plate for a couple years and had the same issue, no ticket then one out of the blue. So I'll be running no plate for awhile. I just had trouble removing the two bottom brackets. Such a PITA. 

I'll eventually have my body shop fill the holes and sand it all down and respray.

Chicago PD. Will ticket your car for no front plate if you're parked. They don't even care, but luckily I live in the burbs and they don't ticket cars unless theyre in motion.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> I've posted these before :laugh: I'm on Koni SS Coils, 5mm H&R Trak+ Spacers in the rear, 12mm up front on stock Conti's.
> 
> 19x8.5 BLQ's ET35 are on their way. Going with 225/35 or 235/35 General UHP or Conti HPA/S.
> 
> More pics here: http://www.flickr.com/cwwiii


Well done on that photo! I like the car also


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> That price is horrible. Check out Fifteen52.us
> 
> http://fifteen52.us/shop-2/#ecwid:category=887416&mode=product&product=3591910


Thanks for the support! We appreciate it... :beer:

And for anyone looking to purchase the ST coilovers let us know, we're always down to give the best price possible and beat anyone around. :thumbup:

-Matt


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the support! We appreciate it... :beer:
> 
> And for anyone looking to purchase the ST coilovers let us know, we're always down to give the best price possible and beat anyone around. :thumbup:
> 
> -Matt


:thumbup:


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

bordercitymadman said:


> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the support! We appreciate it... :beer:
> 
> And for anyone looking to purchase the ST coilovers let us know, we're always down to give the best price possible and beat anyone around. :thumbup:
> 
> -Matt


How do ST coilovers compare in suspension travel (vs springs with similar drop) and ride comfort compared to eibach/DG springs?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

liquidonline said:


> How do ST coilovers compare in suspension travel (vs springs with similar drop) and ride comfort compared to eibach/DG springs?


the ST coilovers ride excellent !!! they were PERFECT on crappy los angeles freeways and roads, and I had them all the way down. 

All the way down is PLENTY low for most of the people on this board... IMO the springs only, or springs and struts route usually ends up not making much of an impact. 

A lot of coilovers are either harsh, or bouncey. unless you spend bucks on adjustable dampening versions.

For the money, get the ST's from [email protected] and keep the stock spring/strut combo in a box. 

reinstall at trade in, and sell the ST's on the forums.

You won't be disappointed :thumbup:

Unless you want the car slammed... go a different route


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

jspirate said:


> Well done on that photo! I like the car also


Thanks mate! White Gold Love


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

*STs*



windsor96vr6 said:


> the ST coilovers ride excellent !!! they were PERFECT on crappy los angeles freeways and roads, and I had them all the way down.
> 
> All the way down is PLENTY low for most of the people on this board... IMO the springs only, or springs and struts route usually ends up not making much of an impact.
> 
> ...


I'm new to this forum and am looking at the STs as well does anyone have a picture of a CC wihthese coilovers. also i idk what IMO means. sorry i know im new


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the support! We appreciate it... :beer:
> 
> And for anyone looking to purchase the ST coilovers let us know, we're always down to give the best price possible and beat anyone around. :thumbup:
> 
> -Matt



I'm very interested. How can I contact you for a deal?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

cvillarraga said:


> I'm new to this forum and am looking at the STs as well does anyone have a picture of a CC wihthese coilovers. also i idk what IMO means. sorry i know im new


on page 26 there are a few of my car on ST's all the way down.... on 19's. 
IMO is In My Opinion

and IMO unless the pics on page 26 aren't low enough, just get the ST's. KW's for 700 bucks basically .


----------



## floridabmx (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the pic looks good gonna go with the STs im doing a 19.9.5 miro on the back u think a 265/30/19 will fit


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

265? you going for a lunar rover look? i have a 235 on a 19x10 out back.... 265 would be too bulky imo, but it's your car....


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

cvillarraga said:


> Thanks for the pic looks good gonna go with the STs im doing a 19.9.5 miro on the back u think a 265/30/19 will fit


Holy ****! 235 man...


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

windsor, would a 245 look okay (on ST coils all the way down), or would they be a little bulky? btw....gorgeous car!! :beer:


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

floridabmx said:


>


Wow...

20" Mulliner's? 

Pics on car please asap


----------



## floridabmx (May 1, 2008)

thechase said:


> Wow...
> 
> 20" Mulliner's?
> 
> Pics on car please asap


yes sir. im young and have no credit history. idk if i can afford a cc right now, i might have to get a mkv gti for the time being


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

ccowner said:


> windsor, would a 245 look okay (on ST coils all the way down), or would they be a little bulky? btw....gorgeous car!! :beer:


yeah, mine is a little stretched... A 245 would be pretty "flush" with the wheel lip, remember that you are trying to keep the edge of the tire from rubbing on the fender well. A 9.5 with a big tire would def fill the wheel well more, but at a potential for more rubbing. 

Anyone else running a 245 on a 9 or 9.5 wheel here?


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

Running 245's on all 4 corners, love the ride, no issues.












windsor96vr6 said:


> yeah, mine is a little stretched... A 245 would be pretty "flush" with the wheel lip, remember that you are trying to keep the edge of the tire from rubbing on the fender well. A 9.5 with a big tire would def fill the wheel well more, but at a potential for more rubbing.
> 
> Anyone else running a 245 on a 9 or 9.5 wheel here?


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

PirelliGolf said:


> Running 245's on all 4 corners, love the ride, no issues.



that is a great photo hahaha


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

windsor96vr6 said:


> yeah, mine is a little stretched... A 245 would be pretty "flush" with the wheel lip, remember that you are trying to keep the edge of the tire from rubbing on the fender well. A 9.5 with a big tire would def fill the wheel well more, but at a potential for more rubbing.
> 
> Anyone else running a 245 on a 9 or 9.5 wheel here?


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

*MIROs*

Im ordering the same wheels but in hyper silver. could you give me the spec. ET? Exact tire size? Spacer?


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

*coilovers*

Guys, how big a deal is it to DIY coilovers? anyone got a link to a tut?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

bordercitymadman said:


> Guys, how big a deal is it to DIY coilovers? anyone got a link to a tut?


Its not bad but be prepared for it to have issues. If I took my fastest times doing the front and the rears I could do it in about 3-4 hours but it always ended up being 6-8. The CC is exactly like the MKV so you can use the DIY guide in their forum. The only thing I didn't do that they did was remove the axle nut. To get the hub off of the base of the strut I removed the three nuts holding the lower control arm to the hub and pushed the hub down off the strut base (leave the strut attached at the top to do this). It can be a pain that way but better than removing the axle nut.


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with these, and will they work on a CC?

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk5mk6a3jomc.html

Thanks!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

ccowner said:


> Has anyone had any experience with these, and will they work on a CC?
> 
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk5mk6a3jomc.html
> 
> Thanks!


MKV suspensions work just fine on the CC I had k-sports on mine. Be prepared though that those could ride rough considering the price.


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

So I've learned that the ST's, KONI's, and H&R's are very popular. However, I havent seen anyone run these : http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.0T/Suspension/Coil_Overs/ES1905505/

From reading the forum I know that the MKV setup works...however I'm more concerned with the quality of the product. 

Thanks!


----------



## ViperCC (May 23, 2011)

A couple posts down on the forum ccowner http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5282068-Offical-FK-Streetline-Coilovers-review...........


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

thechase said:


> Wow...
> 
> 20" Mulliner's?
> 
> Pics on car please asap


Pics of My CC with air ride and 20'' Mulliners (225/30/20) 











[/


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

^^ Sick!


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow very nice! :thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## floridabmx (May 1, 2008)

B.A.G said:


> Pics of My CC with air ride and 20'' Mulliners (225/30/20)


oh my god i cant wait to get a CC now.


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

B.A.G said:


> Pics of My CC with air ride and 20'' Mulliners (225/30/20)


What are the specs on your air ride setup?


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

06DC5 said:


> What are the specs on your air ride setup?


Original GAS V1 set without the bump stops. In the front I want to go lower but I didn't want to notch the frame (this is prohibited here in Belgium, Europe) so I'm thinking of making an special axle.


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

stock 










H&R sports with the side skirts just added









one more,this side sits alittle lower


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Donky donk donk


----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Donky donk donk


LoL..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

ccowner said:


> I'm very interested. How can I contact you for a deal?


Shoot an email to [email protected] for any inquiries, we'll always make sure you are taken care of with the best price and service.  

Thanks!

-Matt


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Donky donk donk


excuse low rider :

bags coming soon to a theather near you buddy...
3ms


----------



## yuenglingkilla (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is My CC on ST coils, all the way down, I get a little creaking when I first move it but it settles in less then a 1/4 mi. The ride is the same as stock to me, bumps aren't harsh and provides enough cushion around the ATL roads.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

black11 said:


> stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not into it. Wheels are too big. :/ But that's just my opinion. Looks better with the side skirts though.


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot an email to [email protected] for any inquiries, we'll always make sure you are taken care of with the best price and service.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Matt


This is totally true! got a nice price for some STs from these most awesome people! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nope 22s are babies compared to when i had a h3 on 6s then went to 28s..
looked like a hotwheel

might be getting a h2 sut coverted to disel 0n 32s 
yes with balls
then everyone can say those are to big..
and would maybe agree


----------



## AXO (Jun 22, 2011)

BAG your CC is just plain ILL!!!!:beer::beer:


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

...soon to be wrapped in appropriate rubber, and put on my deep black CC R-Line 

Pics of car with the wheels on will come, once lowered. Still debating between Eibach, OEM DG's, and H&R's. Though I've seen some pics of the H&R's after it settles, finding it a tad too low to survive winters up here.

edit: Tire shop I trust locally is having trouble getting continental DW's to put on the wheels. I'm looking for a summer tire that won't sound louder than my winter tires after 5k miles on them. Suggestions?


----------



## zagato27 (Sep 16, 2007)

liquidonline said:


> edit: Tire shop I trust locally is having trouble getting continental DW's to put on the wheels.


I've been checking Tire Rack for the past two weeks and all they show are "back order"


----------



## insomniac2 (Mar 14, 2011)

black11 said:


> stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbdown::thumbdown: really? comon now, its not caprice homie.


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ha Ha....you said what I was thinking...to each his own!


----------



## ViperCC (May 23, 2011)

black11, the side skirts and the lowering definitely help the look of the car. I'd say paint the lips black on those wheels and it'd help tie in the black and chrome and make the wheels a little less standout-ish.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

zagato27 said:


> I've been checking Tire Rack for the past two weeks and all they show are "back order"


I've gone through several less expensive tires on my GTIs. No doubt some of them had great handling characteristics, many better than the stock continentals my CC is on, but at the end of the day, I'm not tracking my CC, I am dying to have a quiet ride again. The conti DW's were slated to do this for me. I simply don't know what else is available that can accomplish this.


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

I was thinking of getting black wheels,i added the front lip today


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

black11 said:


> I was thinking of getting black wheels,i added the front lip today


What wheels are those?


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

Aonarch said:


> What wheels are those?


What difference does it make? Even lowered, the car looks like a 4X4 with the skirt kit even, because the wheels are clearly considerably larger in overall diameter than stock. It looks retarded, ugly, tasteless.. you name it. Essentially anything but what a european car should look like.

19s are as big as I'll go on a CC. anything else is just reDONKulous

I strongly suggest you sell those 22's to some gangster wannabe in a hummer, and buy yourself something that's more fitting of this car. What you did is like when years ago, my mother matched modern european furniture with tacky japanese pots and other accent stuff in a victorian-style home. No matter how nice/expensive each individual component is, they were hideous together.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Why is any/everyone given Black11 a hard time. Your not making his payment's right? If you don't dig his style thats fine, just don't go on the forum and belittle his pride and joy. Remeber these are $30k cars not 100k collector cars. Just enjoy them and respect each other.


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

sugmag said:


> Why is any/everyone given Black11 a hard time. Your not making his payment's right? If you don't dig his style thats fine, just don't go on the forum and belittle his pride and joy. Remeber these are $30k cars not 100k collector cars. Just enjoy them and respect each other.


very true
thanks


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

sugmag said:


> Why is any/everyone given Black11 a hard time. Your not making his payment's right? If you don't dig his style thats fine, just don't go on the forum and belittle his pride and joy. Remeber these are $30k cars not 100k collector cars. Just enjoy them and respect each other.


Agreed. But It's still not for me which is ok. I just don't like the chrome. I would have done black wheels. Hey at least we have one thing in common. We both like German cars :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

*My new setup.*

CC
Rims: Bentley 7 spoke 9x20 et 41 with vredenstein sessanta 225/30/20
lowered on H&R ultralow (80mm)

Got my H&R ultralow on the car and painted the mulliner in silver with a little blue in.

back - all the way down.
front - 1,5 cm to the bottom maybe a will lowered a little bit more. 










More pitcure will come.


----------



## erickdogg7 (May 7, 2011)

*09" CC On H&R springs n "18 TSW Snetterton wheels stock conti-pro
-on the way gold coast side skirts!!*


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm shopping around for my suspension lowering options, including many local guys getting rid of their spring/shocks to go with coilovers on their MKV/VI's. Given I'm looking for a very modest drop (at most 1.5 inches), but mostly looking to improve the cadillac-like handling on mine, I'm curious about the advertised drops on springs that were designed for MKV and MKVI, and how the advertised drops on golfs/jettas compared to the actual drops on the CC.

Also, I may just go with H&R's if nothing particularly appealing makes an apperance on a local forum's classified section. What shocks do people here recommend to go with them? I'm leaning towards FSD's. Definitely not keeping stockers, part of the problem with the stock ride IS the shocks, imho. too "wavy" (or more civilized bounciness if you will, but bouncy nonetheless).

Anyone have some information to help shed light on these?

Thanks!


----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

stiffyNor said:


> CC
> Rims: Bentley 7 spoke 9x20 et 41 with vredenstein sessanta 225/30/20
> lowered on H&R ultralow (80mm)
> 
> ...



that looks really good


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

mrfreeze cc said:


> that looks really good


thanks : )
one more picture.


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful ^^ glad you went with silver on the Mulliners. 
Perfection would be: back to chrome on the grill, no yellow film on the fogs:thumbup::beer:


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

I went back to the factory polished Interlagos 18" wheels. The 19's were too harsh after everything settled in.

This is with the 4mo H&R springs:


----------



## Crime-Time (Feb 22, 2009)

stiffyNor said:


> thanks : )
> one more picture.


 fap fap fap fap fap 

amazing car! this makes me wanna buy a CC...


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

liquidonline said:


> I'm looking for a summer tire that won't sound louder than my winter tires after 5k miles on them. Suggestions?




Bridgestone Potenza RE760 Sports


----------



## insomniac2 (Mar 14, 2011)

stiffyNor said:


> CC
> Rims: Bentley 7 spoke 9x20 et 41 with vredenstein sessanta 225/30/20
> lowered on H&R ultralow (80mm)
> 
> ...


jeezus !!!!


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

f.rizzo said:


> I went back to the factory polished Interlagos 18" wheels. The 19's were too harsh after everything settled in.
> 
> This is with the 4mo H&R springs:


f.rizzo .... me likey. Polished wheels and the dual exhaust look mighty nice.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

liquidonline said:


> Tire shop I trust locally is having trouble getting continental DW's to put on the wheels. I'm looking for a summer tire that won't sound louder than my winter tires after 5k miles on them. Suggestions?



Tire dealer called yesterday to say the Contis were in. YAY! Going tomorrow morning to install, and subsequently endure the wrath of 4X4 ride status while on stock suspension w/19's. Probably going to go with H&R's and a rear swaybar in the coming week. better looks > surviving winter


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just got my BLQ's.













































Ohh Yeahhhhh


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

wheels are sold (hopefully) 













new wheels specs are 19x9 et25 19x10 et28  

Some fender work will be involved to be able to tuck the wheels but the wheels are


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

cwwiii said:


> Just got my BLQ's.


:thumbup:


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

kimchi29 said:


> wheels are sold (hopefully) new wheels specs are 19x9 et25 19x10 et28
> 
> Some fender work will be involved to be able to tuck the wheels but the wheels are


nice! I'm waiting on my air ride kit, hope to have it in the next few weeks.... you getting DPE's again?


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

Installed the Helios' wrapped in conti extreme DW's. Very happy.

Next up... eibach springs, and a slightly upgraded rear swaybar


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

H&R sports installed this week, with the stock tires and Daytona's.

Happy with the ride quality. A touch stiffer, but the main difference I notice is much less up-and-down travel. A more confident ride and plenty comfortable.

Cannot wait for APR/GIAC to get their 2012 on. HURRY UP PLZ!!! 

Before:










After:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

nice drop, Adam. Glad you like it :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ST Coilovers _-- All the way down in front; 4-5 threads still left in the rear_
18x8 Daytona wheels
235/40/18 General Exclaim UHP Tires
12mm spacers in front
5mm spacers in rear

Perfect height & very nice ride :thumbup:


































_It's settled a little lower now too after some time & being aligned a couple weeks ago_


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks good dan and that really is the perfect ride height. Not really any wheel gap, but no super tucking or anything. Looks good.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks man!

Yeah they're perfect...nice ride & everything....especially for the money
Ride is waaaay better than the H&R's (w/stock dampers) too


----------



## erickdogg7 (May 7, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> ST Coilovers _-- All the way down in front; 4-5 threads still left in the rear_
> 18x8 Daytona wheels
> 235/40/18 General Exclaim UHP Tires
> 12mm spacers in front
> ...


Nice ride!! if u dont mind im thinking about getting spacers how flush is the wheels with yur spacers!!!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

erickdogg7 said:


> Nice ride!! if u dont mind im thinking about getting spacers how flush is the wheels with yur spacers!!!


it says he went 12mm in the front and 5mm in the rear...i think the stock ET of 41...18x8's...
so that means hes running 29 front and 36 rear...235's...


just for crap sake, i was running 19x8's ET 44 with 10mm fronts and 12mm rears...

so that puts me at 34 front and 32 rear...so, the reason for 10's in the front is b/c i was too low and hitting my fender but if i were to go a bit higher, i'd been fine. 

i originally had 15mm in the rear but had very very light rubbing...if i had possibly went with 225's over 235's...id been fine...so i put 12mm in the rear and this is how FLUSH i was


















all i got for the front


















so i would say his 12mm front is good...but he needs more rear


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> I've posted these before :laugh: I'm on Koni SS Coils, 5mm H&R Trak+ Spacers in the rear, 12mm up front on stock Conti's.
> 
> 19x8.5 BLQ's ET35 are on their way. Going with 225/35 or 235/35 General UHP or Conti HPA/S.
> 
> Bro did you get MK5 Jetta Konis?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> cwwiii said:
> 
> 
> > I've posted these before :laugh: I'm on Koni SS Coils, 5mm H&R Trak+ Spacers in the rear, 12mm up front on stock Conti's.
> ...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

cwwiii said:


> nixon_jetta2.5 said:
> 
> 
> > Copy Cat!!  That's the same setup I have. Exactly. Please tell me your CC isn't a 3.6 and white gold.
> ...


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

I know this isn't a photoshop thread, but give me your opinion. 

19x8.5 Rotiform Mias ET 35, H&R springs

Edited. 19"

Which color?


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

Personally, neither. But if I had to choose one, the first one


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

liquidonline said:


> Personally, neither. But if I had to choose one, the first one


Bingo!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

crazywayne311 said:


> cwwiii said:
> 
> 
> > check his sig :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

cwwiii said:


> crazywayne311 said:
> 
> 
> > I was on my cell it didn't show it jeeze :laugh:
> ...


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

crazywayne311 said:


> cwwiii said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha i havent been around in a while so i was just busting your ballz lol :beer:
> ...


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbup:Silver.
Black disappears all the details. Might as well have black steel wheels. Just my opinion.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Yeah they're perfect...nice ride & everything....especially for the money
> Ride is waaaay better than the H&R's (w/stock dampers) too


agree. wish i didn't chop mine up in the quest for better stance...


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

well 19x10 et28 do not fit haha. they could fit if you want that whole stance thing but not a fan. Decided to take the lip off the front (3.5" lip) and put it on the rear wheels so i can tuck it. Will be putting a 3" lip on the front. Gotta love 3 piece wheels

that'll make the final specs 19x8.5 et25 19x9.5 et28


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

Still need spacers, but...


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

jhignight said:


> Still need spacers, but...


Wow! Thats lower than I like, but the car looks really nice :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

erickdogg7 said:


> Nice ride!! if u dont mind im thinking about getting spacers how flush is the wheels with yur spacers!!!


I went with cwwiii's recommendation on the 12mm front & 5mm rear

It's almost/pretty flush I'd say with 8" wide & 235 tires on the 41 offset.

On the front I kinda wish I would've went with 15mm spacers though

The rear....the next step up would be 10mm and I think that it might rub on bumps.
(since H&R doesn't offer wheel centric 8mm spacers)

If I can find a set of the BBS VZ's (37 offset) and run these spacers....giving me an extra 4mm than where I'm at....I think it'd be PERFECT!

These were BEFORE I got the car aligned:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

windsor96vr6 said:


> agree. wish i didn't chop mine up in the quest for better stance...


PM'd you

But did you ever get the "Race" springs?


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

jhignight said:


> Still need spacers, but...


Love it!


----------



## zagato27 (Sep 16, 2007)

jhignight said:


> Still need spacers, but...


WOW! Really sweet. How's it ride. Now I remember why I have 4 boxes of Interlagos sitting in my living room waiting for my JSW to arrive in August


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> I went with cwwiii's recommendation on the 12mm front & 5mm rear
> 
> It's almost/pretty flush I'd say with 8" wide & 235 tires on the 41 offset.
> 
> ...


again, you're rear is not flush and you shouldnt rub...

see my pic from above? i was on 235's and way lower and my wheels were 8" wide with an ET of 32....you should at least get a 10mm for the rear and call it done


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

zagato27 said:


> WOW! Really sweet. How's it ride. Now I remember why I have 4 boxes of Interlagos sitting in my living room waiting for my JSW to arrive in August


Very nice.

19" rims i supose


----------



## zagato27 (Sep 16, 2007)

Tartalo said:


> Very nice.
> 
> 19" rims i supose


No, went with 18's. My Interlagos are the painted not the chrome. I was so bored the other day I took them out and waxed them:laugh:. Couldn't tell if they looked any better, hey they ARE brand new but it made me feel better. Waiting on Tire Rack to get some Conti DW's, they've been back order FOREVER! Waiting on the end of August, then I'll be in the VW family. I'm hoping that things work out. Looks like I have a rather steep learning curve on functions and features AND peculiarities especially since I'm entering the TDI world. I'm excited and can't wait.


----------



## erickdogg7 (May 7, 2011)

crazywayne311 said:


> it says he went 12mm in the front and 5mm in the rear...i think the stock ET of 41...18x8's...
> so that means hes running 29 front and 36 rear...235's...
> 
> 
> ...


thx for info very helpfull i would like to join the hella flush crew im running 18x8 45 offset on H&R sports springs . what would u go with in front and rears???


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

Saggitas with 235/35zr19 goodyear eagles with H&R Sports Hoping it settles a little more:beer:
car rides like my stock 08GTI


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> PM'd you
> 
> But did you ever get the "Race" springs?


no... I'm going air lift at the end of the month. :thumbup:

even with race springs, I would need to trim the bump stops, and that leads to blown struts usually...

plus i'm tired of brian at rotiform telling me to lower my car, so bags it is!


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Few more pics of my setup

Audi R8 reps 19 x 8.5 et 35
ST Coilovers

Front View









Side View









Rear View


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

zagato27 said:


> WOW! Really sweet. How's it ride. Now I remember why I have 4 boxes of Interlagos sitting in my living room waiting for my JSW to arrive in August



Rides fine. Took a road trip recently to NM (3K roundtrip) and comfortable the whole way when the roads cooperated (Lousiana I-10 was a BAAADDDD idea). Needs a notch pretty badly (bangs axle regularly). They're interlagos reps because I wanted 19" interlagos.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> nixon_jetta2.5 said:
> 
> 
> > Copy Cat!!  That's the same setup I have. Exactly. Please tell me your CC isn't a 3.6 and white gold.
> ...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

crazywayne311 said:


> again, you're rear is not flush and you shouldnt rub...
> 
> see my pic from above? i was on 235's and way lower and my wheels were 8" wide with an ET of 32....you should at least get a 10mm for the rear and call it done


 Well I'm still undecided on wheels anyways 

If I kept the Daytonas, then I'd probably do 15mm up front & 10mm in the rear then :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

meccausa said:


> Few more pics of my setup
> 
> Audi R8 reps 19 x 8.5 et 35
> ST Coilovers
> ...


 Those R8 reps looks a lot better in 19" than 18"...I like 'em :thumbup: 

As for your ST's....I assume all the way down in the front, right? 

What about in the back? How many threads left? 
Or are the perches out?


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

I believe I have some room to go down in the front. The pic was taken on a very slight incline, so the front looks lower. 

The shop set it up so I wouldn't have to worry about camber or rubbing. I would say between tire and fender I have 3 cm gap in front and 1.5 cm gap in the rear. 

Perches are still in. I got my ST Coils new for roughly 700 new b/c of X-mas special. 

There is some popping noise in the front at low speeds b/c I think the mechanics installed it wrong:banghead:


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Wow! Thats lower than I like, but the car looks really nice :thumbup:


 I don't like chrome but if i did i would get these. Look's awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

*ST coilovers*

ST coilovers, wheels coming on friday :laugh:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

jhignight said:


> Still need spacers, but...


 Peeeerrrrrfect stance! :thumbup:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

meccausa said:


> I believe I have some room to go down in the front. The pic was taken on a very slight incline, so the front looks lower.
> 
> The shop set it up so I wouldn't have to worry about camber or rubbing. I would say between tire and fender I have 3 cm gap in front and 1.5 cm gap in the rear.
> 
> ...


 What Type of noise? any clunking at all? or anything?


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

md5mike said:


> I don't like chrome but if i did i would get these. Look's awesome. :thumbup:


 I'm the same way. I was so nervous to see what they looked like mounted after I ordered them. I was pleasantly surprised by the results  



meccausa said:


> There is some popping noise in the front at low speeds b/c I think the mechanics installed it wrong:banghead:


 
If it's in the front, check the back bolts on the front subframe. They stretch too much and let the subframe move and "pop" sometimes. The fix is posted somewhere around here, replaces those bolts with the same from an Audi.


----------



## bugaudiophile (Mar 14, 2010)

Just a quick teaser... 









19x8.5 et45 with 235/35 rubber. Coils on the way :beer:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Well I'm still undecided on wheels anyways
> 
> If I kept the Daytonas, then I'd probably do 15mm up front & 10mm in the rear then :thumbup:


 
15's up front would be nice...but how you drive your car and how low you go effects all lol...i would say you'd be happy with 12mm fronts and 15mm rears  




erickdogg7 said:


> thx for info very helpfull i would like to join the hella flush crew im running 18x8 45 offset on H&R sports springs . what would u go with in front and rears???


 well, just like i mentioned above...how do you drive the car? if you drive this around corners like ya stole it and all...and depending on how low...which on springs you should be more than fine...i would say 15mm front and rear or at least 12mm front 15mm rear :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

OK Tire Help. 

I have 19x8.5 BLQ with a ET35 I'm on coils. Shall I get 225/35 or 235/35? I know a lot of people have ran both sizes but I'm just curious to what's better.. 

My VR6 w/ stock interlagos. You've all seen my car. I just need some help on tires thats all. :beer:


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Took a few shots at work with my phone. Wheels are Sagitta reps 19x8 ET45 with 5MM spacer in rear, 10MM up front. Tires are Conti DW 235/35/19. I have DG springs installed, but thinking I want a touch lower...maybe .5" or so.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

jkeith72 said:


> Took a few shots at work with my phone. Wheels are Sagitta reps 19x8 ET45 with 5MM spacer in rear, 10MM up front. Tires are Conti DW 235/35/19. I have DG springs installed, but thinking I want a touch lower...maybe .5" or so.


 That looks like (practically?) stock ride height to me. What was the P/N of the DG springs you used, if you have it handy?


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

liquidonline said:


> That looks like (practically?) stock ride height to me. What was the P/N of the DG springs you used, if you have it handy?


 I dont have the P/N. They did lower it a little. The biggest improvement was lowering the front so it wasnt reverse raked... 
I know it doesnt look lowered in the pics, but it is...just a little.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

jkeith72 said:


> Took a few shots at work with my phone. Wheels are Sagitta reps 19x8 ET45 with 5MM spacer in rear, 10MM up front. Tires are Conti DW 235/35/19. I have DG springs installed, but thinking I want a touch lower...maybe .5" or so.


 white gold FTW! :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone running 225/35/R19 ??


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

jkeith72 said:


> Took a few shots at work with my phone. Wheels are Sagitta reps 19x8 ET45 with 5MM spacer in rear, 10MM up front. Tires are Conti DW 235/35/19. I have DG springs installed, but thinking I want a touch lower...maybe .5" or so.


 Very nice! I looked long and hard to find a white-gold CC and then I had to drive 3 hours one way to get it. Its such a nice color and looks so good on the CC. 

As you can see from my sig, I like the sagitta-Conti-paint combo :thumbup:


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

jkeith72 said:


> Took a few shots at work with my phone. Wheels are Sagitta reps 19x8 ET45 with 5MM spacer in rear, 10MM up front. Tires are Conti DW 235/35/19. I have DG springs installed, but thinking I want a touch lower...maybe .5" or so.


 *No flightline photography allowed. Especially at S. Base...*.


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

Eibach springs, stock rims. 

Painted all the chrome. I think that this will be the stage 1. In next steps i will give to the car a more agressiv look. 

Looking for new 19 inch rims. :laugh: 


























































:wave:







:wave:


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

Tartalo said:


> Eibach springs, stock rims.
> 
> Painted all the chrome. I think that this will be the stage 1. In next steps i will give to the car a more agressiv look.


 Interested to hear what you have to say about the eibach springs vs stock. You kept the stock shocks I'm guessing? 

Man, I wish I could get the euro-spec headlight housing for xenons at a decent price here (only seeing them north of $1000 so far)... the yellow corners on mine are so nasty!


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Diirk said:


> *No flightline photography allowed. Especially at S. Base...*.


 Ha...Im outside the gate  Just museum birds  
You a GI? Contractor?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)




----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

cwwiii said:


> Anyone running 225/35/R19 ??


 no but b/c of the ET of your wheels...run 225's...you might not be low enough but going from a 235 to 225 isnt that big of a difference.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

crazywayne311 said:


> no but b/c of the ET of your wheels...run 225's...you might not be low enough but going from a 235 to 225 isnt that big of a difference.


 I'm going to check out tires tomorrow. I would like to get 235/35 because I have 235/40 right now with et41 wheels and 5mm spacers in the rear and I have no rubbing issues. 

With my et35 wheels and 235/35 tires I think it should be fine right?

I'm just asking around because I'd like to keep the width I have.


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

liquidonline said:


> Interested to hear what you have to say about the eibach springs vs stock. You kept the stock shocks I'm guessing?
> 
> Man, I wish I could get the euro-spec headlight housing for xenons at a decent price here (only seeing them north of $1000 so far)... the yellow corners on mine are so nasty!


 Hi. 
I have Eibach springs with stock coilovers. 
I have "DCC" Adaptative Chasis Control with three positions. 

Confort: It was very sof. Now it is as hard as the "medium" positión of the past. 

Medium: I never used this configuration till i put the Eibach springs, becouse it was a waste of time if you had the sport and confort configurations. With Eibach springs i am usually going in "medium" becouse now it is a litte harder than in the past. 

Sport: Really sport suspensión, is like the "Eibach + Blinstein" i have in my other car. 

Forgive my english


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

cwwiii said:


> I'm going to check out tires tomorrow. I would like to get 235/35 because I have 235/40 right now with et41 wheels and 5mm spacers in the rear and I have no rubbing issues.
> 
> With my et35 wheels and 235/35 tires I think it should be fine right?
> 
> I'm just asking around because I'd like to keep the width I have.


 you also got to realize that your stock wheels have a ET of 41 and are 8" wide....your BLQ's are 8.5" wide and the ET is 35...they are wider which means you'll lose more clearance... 

i say you wont notice any difference between the 2 sizes...i saw stay safe and avoid all chances of rubbing and go 225s


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

crazywayne311 said:


> you also got to realize that your stock wheels have a ET of 41 and are 8" wide....your BLQ's are 8.5" wide and the ET is 35...they are wider which means you'll lose more clearance...
> 
> i say you wont notice any difference between the 2 sizes...i saw stay safe and avoid all chances of rubbing and go 225s


 bingo


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

crazywayne311 said:


> you also got to realize that your stock wheels have a ET of 41 and are 8" wide....your BLQ's are 8.5" wide and the ET is 35...they are wider which means you'll lose more clearance...
> 
> i say you wont notice any difference between the 2 sizes...i saw stay safe and avoid all chances of rubbing and go 225s





1badhare said:


> bingo


 Thanks for the info. I'm buying tires today. :beer: I much rather play it safe than to guess with the 235's. :thumbup:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

jhignight said:


> I'm the same way. I was so nervous to see what they looked like mounted after I ordered them. I was pleasantly surprised by the results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oR YOU CAN BUY THE BOLTS FROM ECS FOR 12BUCKS WITH THE SUBFRAME SPACERS IT WORKED AMAZING ON MY PREVIOUS JETTA.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

cwwiii said:


> OK Tire Help.
> 
> I have 19x8.5 BLQ with a ET35 I'm on coils. Shall I get 225/35 or 235/35? I know a lot of people have ran both sizes but I'm just curious to what's better..
> 
> My VR6 w/ stock interlagos. You've all seen my car. I just need some help on tires thats all. :beer:


 Looks clean! 

235 - since they're only 8.5 - the more tread, the better, although 225 will have a slightly smaller sidewall (if you're going for that fresh look)


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

nstabl said:


> Looks clean!
> 
> 235 - since they're only 8.5 - the more tread, the better, although 225 will have a slightly smaller sidewall (if you're going for that fresh look)


 I went with the 225/35. I'm going to Spin the coils down more and with the 35 offset I wanted to play it safe. 

 Thanks for all the help guys. I'll post up photos Wednesday or Thursday cuz that's when they should be arriving. So excited lol.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

So I've mounted the helios wheels on my car. They're 19X8.5 ET45, and I find them to be tucked in a little too much for my liking. 

Looking to have something *nearing* flush fitment, but I also don't want to change the difference in total offset between front and rear tires, to retain the factory driving dynamics. IE: I'm looking to use the same size spacers front/back. 

Any thoughts on how much of a spacer I should use? It's the first time I've ever had to use spacers, in the past I've always gone with wheel setups that fit the car right. What should I worry about if I'm going with spacers, when purchasing?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I never posted a pic of my settles springs or the clear turns. So here it is:


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

jspirate said:


> I never posted a pic of my settles springs or the clear turns. So here it is:


 Great taste in wheels:beer: what are you running your tire pressures at?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

liquidonline said:


> So I've mounted the helios wheels on my car. They're 19X8.5 ET45, and I find them to be tucked in a little too much for my liking.
> 
> Looking to have something *nearing* flush fitment, but I also don't want to change the difference in total offset between front and rear tires, to retain the factory driving dynamics. IE: I'm looking to use the same size spacers front/back.
> 
> Any thoughts on how much of a spacer I should use? It's the first time I've ever had to use spacers, in the past I've always gone with wheel setups that fit the car right. What should I worry about if I'm going with spacers, when purchasing?


 You could get anything between a 10mm and 12mm for the rear and a 16mm up front. That should be flush. 

If you go to H&R's website they have a video on how to measure for the right size spacers. I'm just adding up what I have because I have a 12mm spacer up front and a 5mm in the back with a stock et41 interlago. 

You just need to make sure you get the right length lugs nuts. But either way there's no problems that occur with spacers. Just make sure you torque the lugs to the VW specs and you'll be fine. 

Any more question just message me.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

CopperTopGTI said:


> Great taste in wheels:beer: what are you running your tire pressures at?


 Just checked and I am glad I did. I am at 34 psi in the back and 32 in the front. I am going to bump up the front to 35 psi.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

liquidonline said:


> So I've mounted the helios wheels on my car. They're 19X8.5 ET45, and I find them to be tucked in a little too much for my liking.
> 
> Looking to have something *nearing* flush fitment, but I also don't want to change the difference in total offset between front and rear tires, to retain the factory driving dynamics. IE: I'm looking to use the same size spacers front/back.
> 
> Any thoughts on how much of a spacer I should use? It's the first time I've ever had to use spacers, in the past I've always gone with wheel setups that fit the car right. What should I worry about if I'm going with spacers, when purchasing?


 why do you want the same size spacers?! 

i say if thats what you want to do then go 12mm all the way around. 

but again, you gotta take into consideration size of tire and how low you are too...you could do 10mm front and 12 rear...or 15mm front or 12mm rear...just saying its endless


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

jspirate: that looks pretty good! :thumbup:


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

jspirate said:


> Just checked and I am glad I did. I am at 34 psi in the back and 32 in the front. I am going to bump up the front to 35 psi.


 very cool i am also running right at 35psi all around.eace:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

TheRealSpike said:


> K-Sport coils
> Mercedes Reps Front - 19x8.5 ET45 with 10mm spacer=ET35. 225/35/19
> Rear - 19x9.5 ET45 235/35/19


 This is my favorite...if i ahd a CC, this would be my look. Great job.:beer:


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

jhignight said:


> If it's in the front, check the back bolts on the front subframe. They stretch too much and let the subframe move and "pop" sometimes. The fix is posted somewhere around here, replaces those bolts with the same from an Audi.


 Are these bolts hard to get to? And yup it is coming from the front. Any drawback if I do not replace them?


----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)

stiffyNor said:


> thanks : )
> one more picture.


very clean!!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Look what I put on.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> Look what I put on.


Look what you need to get better pics of for us


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Look what you need to get better pics of for us


I know  I did this on purpose. Everyone else does it haha. 

I'll get some real photos tomorrow or maybe tonight.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*2010 CC Sport full of APR goodies*








:wave:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

^^ Nice & Clean :thumbup:


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

*iphone pics*

will take better pics tomorrow. st coilovers, vmr v710 19x8.5 et 35, continental extreme contact dw 235/35/19.


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

My new setup. Ksport coilovers, 20x8.5 ESM 004's, ET32 225/30/20 FK452's


----------



## IRON GRAY CC (Feb 16, 2010)

car looks good Devin I think I like this set up the best so far.:thumbup:


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> :wave:


nice

how's it riding for ya?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

thechase said:


> My new setup. Ksport coilovers, 20x8.5 ESM 004's, ET32 225/30/20 FK452's


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

IRON GRAY CC said:


> car looks good Devin I think I like this set up the best so far.:thumbup:


Thanks Kris!:beer:


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

She rides perfect. Thanks again!


1badhare said:


> nice
> 
> how's it riding for ya?


----------



## BlkCC-Rline (Jun 30, 2011)

TheRealSpike said:


> K-Sport coils
> Mercedes Reps Front - 19x8.5 ET45 with 10mm spacer=ET35. 225/35/19
> Rear - 19x9.5 ET45 235/35/19




this is prob. my fav car on the site and some inspiration to do a similar setup to my '12 R Line


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice Devin. That may be the first CC with 20's that I don't think looks like a donk 

Good job!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

thechase said:


> My new setup. Ksport coilovers, 20x8.5 ESM 004's, ET32 225/30/20 FK452's


That's looks SICK!! what did you use to black out your beltline trim?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

jkeith72 said:


> Very nice Devin. That may be the first CC with 20's that I don't think looks like a donk
> 
> Good job!


Really? 20s below IMO are nice --

1badhare:









[email protected]!NG:









Hope you guys don't mind me posting your cars.


----------



## Scud1 (Jul 27, 2011)

There are some great cars here.

Does anybody have pic of black CC with daytona's and H&R Sport springs?


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

jkeith72 said:


> Very nice Devin. That may be the first CC with 20's that I don't think looks like a donk
> 
> Good job!



Haha thanks Jason!


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Really? 20s below IMO are nice --
> 
> 1badhare:
> 
> ...


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Scud1 said:


> There are some great cars here.
> 
> Does anybody have pic of black CC with daytona's and H&R Sport springs?


Here you go: stock wheel / tires.... 235/40 18" on DWS Contis.


----------



## Scud1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, it's beautiful, thanks!  If you have some more post them pls.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

H&R Sport Springs, 19" Rotiform Mia's ET 35, Conti. DWS 235/35/19.

Springs have settled more since this picture was taken...


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

20's are way to big for cc's...


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

Us2bA4dr said:


> 20's are way to big for cc's...


yep wayyyyy too big


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

1badhare said:


> yep wayyyyy too big




i read it on the internets, so it must be true...


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Us2bA4dr said:


> i read it on the internets, so it must be true...


20's are too big because racecar


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

cwwiii said:


> 20's are too big because racecar


racecar spelled backwards is racecar...

and i never said it was a bad thing to run 20's on a cc...


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> H&R Sport Springs, 19" Rotiform Mia's ET 41, Conti. DWS 235/35/19.
> 
> Springs have settled more since this picture was taken...


Your car is look'n very nice! :thumbup: You got more pics of your car posted anywhere?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> H&R Sport Springs, 19" Rotiform Mia's ET 41, Conti. DWS 235/35/19.
> 
> Springs have settled more since this picture was taken...
> ]


This CC is just awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## CC-UAE (Jan 26, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Really? 20s below IMO are nice --
> 
> 1badhare:
> 
> ...


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

CC-UAE said:


> Are these A8 wheels am seeing?!


yes they are.


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Scud1 said:


> There are some great cars here.
> 
> Does anybody have pic of black CC with daytona's and H&R Sport springs?


Not a particularly great pic, but you can get a good idea of how it will look.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

19" A7 wheels. And I know about the LOW. I just needed new tires and figured i should get wheels at the same time. Low is next on the list :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Two NEW wheels have just been added to the Hartmann Wheel line-up. Looks like I'll need to do some test-fits soon. 










Hartmann HTTRS-256
* Matte-Anthracite/Machined Finish
* 19x8.5 +38
* $285 ea.










Hartmann HCC-305
* Hyper Silver
* 19x8.5 +38
* $285 ea.

These are being added to our online catalog as I type this so feel free to place an online order or give us a call - 425.895.0000!!


----------



## kwinsijowns1.8t (Mar 5, 2009)

*finally got decent pictures*

Custom made Zone 7 wheels 3pcs construction 20x8.5 front 20x9.5 rear offset unknown company wont release measurements of the wheels...migth trade the car in so wheels gotta go soon...hit me up :thumbup:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Scud1 said:


> Wow, it's beautiful, thanks!  If you have some more post them pls.


Another view...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Dion do you guys have hroc-223's in stock yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Yessir! Just unloaded this morning. :thumbup:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)




----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

Wheels- Milano Motor Sports 
Front- 20x8.5 et38 with 5mm spacers
Rear- 20x9.5 et43
Hancook 235/30Z/20 all the way around
H&R coils all the way down!


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

what size of tires


----------



## tcracing (Jun 2, 2011)

20x8.5 ET 33 225/35 H&R Sport Springs


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

tcracing said:


> 20x8.5 ET 33 225/35 H&R Sport Springs
> [/IMG]


Looks awesome. I've been eying up these wheels for months now. :thumbup:


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

tcracing said:


> 20x8.5 ET 33 225/35 H&R Sport Springs


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tcracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks to 1badhare and PEakfrEak for the info on wheels and springs!! The springs still need to settle some as this was all done today!! 

I was looking at so many wheel combos,but when i saw the rims on 1badhare's, I knew they were the ones!!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

1badhare started the trend... I'm getting ready to order the same wheels but in 19s.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Sharp looking wheels. Those 20's kill it. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

_Loved_ that wheel since I first saw it. Nicely done!! :thumbup:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

1badhare & tcracing: any specific reason you guys chose 20s over 19s in those wheels? I know 1badhare mentioned in his thread that it was the exact offset he was looking for. Just wondering...


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

Quick question to all those running spacers...

I have the phaeton's helios' for my car, because I saw some pics with them on, and they just make the car look so much hotter, in a sophisticated kind of way... especially since they're OEM+. Thing is, I'm not liking the offset. They actually look like they're tucked a little more than the stock mallory wheels. Anyway, I've never ever run spacers, always only ran wheels that fit with the offset I like (which is usually just shy of flush).

I'm thinking 8mm spacers should do the trick, but on a local forum, as well as a few times on here, I've seen people complain that spacers cause vibration and other such problems at highway speed. I'm sure there's a "correct" way to install spacers, including what fitment to look for etc in order to avoid this, I'm kinda hoping someone here could help. The goal is to feel absolutely no difference.


----------



## tcracing (Jun 2, 2011)

The offset is the main reason I went with the 20's. I really didn't want to run spacers. Nothing wrong with running them, just prefer not to.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The 8mm spacers specifically have the potential to cause you trouble since not many of them are hubcentric. H&R does offer one particular part number (16255571B) that has a hubcentric lip but it unfortunately is not compatible with every VW/Audi hub.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> 1badhare & tcracing: any specific reason you guys chose 20s over 19s in those wheels? I know 1badhare mentioned in his thread that it was the exact offset he was looking for. Just wondering...


i just went 20's since they were available

i thought they would suit the car a lot when lowered. car looks so crazy when rolling and dumped on 20's:thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

liquidonline said:


> I'm thinking 8mm spacers should do the trick, but on a local forum, as well as a few times on here, I've seen people complain that spacers cause vibration and other such problems at highway speed. I'm sure there's a "correct" way to install spacers, including what fitment to look for etc in order to avoid this, I'm kinda hoping someone here could help. The goal is to feel absolutely no difference.


I've never had vibrating issues with spacers. On my last wheels with an ET41 I ran 12mm in the front 5mm in the rear and I never had problems. 

I have 19x8.5 Roti's now and I'm thinking of spacers because the et35 is tucked in on the front but the rear is pretty nice. Might even add a 2-3mm spacers to the rear if h&r has them.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

1badhare said:


> i just went 20's since they were available
> 
> i thought they would suit the car a lot when lowered. car looks so crazy when rolling and dumped on 20's:thumbup:


Agreed! I'm just a little hesitant in run'n 20's daily...


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Let's keep posting pictures. One of you should start up a 20's thread already jeeze


----------



## Angrief (Jul 27, 2011)

Congrats on the ride Tcracing, been considering a similar setup since I first saw those wheels and lowered stance. The alternative being the Q7's 20 inch - also very nice.

Did you consider 20" in the rear and 19" in the front?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Did some test-fits of the new selection from the Hartmann Wheel line-up:




























Hartmann HTTRS-256:
* matte-machined/anthracite
* 19x8.5 +38
* 235/35-19 Falken FK452s




























Hartmann HCC-305:
* gloss silver
* 19x8.5 +38
* 235/35-19 Falken FK452s



















Hartmann G5:
* gloss silver
* 19x8 +45
* 235/35-19 Falken FK452s


----------



## tcracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Those 256 look sick!!!


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Did some test-fits of the new selection from the Hartmann Wheel line-up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Did some test-fits of the new selection from the Hartmann Wheel line-up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected]!NG said:


> The 8mm spacers specifically have the potential to cause you trouble since not many of them are hubcentric. H&R does offer one particular part number (16255571B) that has a hubcentric lip but it unfortunately is not compatible with every VW/Audi hub.


Can you let me know if this would work on our CC running helios? If not, I can always go to the 10mm spacer if that makes things easier if they're hubcentric. I just thought 8mm would be good cuz I'm looking for something with a little tuck, trying to stay subtle-ish.

If you have 8mm (that would work with the CC) or if not 10mm H&R's that are hubcentric, link me, I'll pick them up (oh, plus longer lugs if not included). I'm switching back to my helios' after a long road trip this weekend, might as well do it when I have the spacers for it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Spacers: In the drop-down menu, select H&R's 20255571B for the 10mm hub-centric spacer. 

Bolts: In the drop-down menu, select "R12 Ball Seat (17mm hex) nickel, 14mm 1.50 x 35mm"

The spacers will be compatible with the wheel. It's the hub I'm concerned about. I haven't been able to verify if the hubcentric 8mm (162555716) fits the front hub yet. I suspect it does not.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey Dion,

I read the blurb on the webpage about the issue with varying heights of the centerhub. I'm just going to go with the 10mm spacers... after all, what's 2mm?

For everyone reading... just so I'm sure (looking by eye it definitely doesn't seem to be the case mind you), 19X8.5 ET45 + 10mm should have me still tucking a wee bit, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Up front, yes. :thumbup:


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Up front, yes. :thumbup:


....aaaaaannnnnndddd in the rear?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

liquidonline said:


> ....aaaaaannnnnndddd in the rear?


5mm in the rear is perfect that's what I ran. I had 12mm up front and 5mm in the back. Stock interlagos et41


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

'12 R-line KW V3's Coilovers all the way down front and rear, 5 mill front spacer and 3 mill rear ( not in these photos )







Now on Rotiform BLQ's 19x8.5 45 offset ( since have added spacers ) using stock 19 inch tires








Thanks to Chris @ Watercooledind.com for the great products and service!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> 5mm in the rear is perfect that's what I ran.


I'd throw the wheels on first before deciding on the rear personally, especially if he's staying at stock ride height. We threw a set of 19x8.5 +38s on Kris' old CC before he added his coil-overs and it looked ridiculous out back. Was the quickest suspension sale.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

HROC-223's are still the best.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## Scud1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Poprocks01 said:


> Not a particularly great pic, but you can get a good idea of how it will look.


it's great! thanks!


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

clean01golf said:


> '12 R-line KW V3's Coilovers all the way down front and rear, 5 mill front spacer and 3 mill rear ( not in these photos )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The factory wheels look best..


Aonarch dam that looks low


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

just bumping it up


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^^ Looks great!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Bought these the other day. 19x8.5" RS4 reps powder coated semi-gloss black with 235/35 Toyo Proxy 4's. The offset's et50, so I'm gonna need at least 15mm spacers up front, 10mm in the rear. Also need to find new center caps.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

that looks amazing! I love the blue calipers/black wheels combo..has a very sporty look :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

*cc*

18x8 235/40/18 et 45 15mm H&R spacer in front & 18x9 265/35/18 et 48 in rear no spacer


----------



## jjon66 (Aug 16, 2011)

*wheels*

what wheels are those. Looks good!


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

jjon66 said:


> what wheels are those. Looks good!


 Avant Garde M310


----------



## StraightHYPE CC (Mar 7, 2011)

What tire width do you guys recommend for a 19x8.5 front and 19x9.5 rear wheel? i see some people running 225/35 and some running 235/35.. i'm looking for a light stretch...


----------



## ViperCC (May 23, 2011)

StraightHYPE CC said:


> What tire width do you guys recommend for a 19x8.5 front and 19x9.5 rear wheel? i see some people running 225/35 and some running 235/35.. i'm looking for a light stretch...


 I'm running the same wheel size with 225/35 front and 235/35 in rear. 235 is approximately 9.4" wide(it varies from each tire manufacturer) so it is the very slightest stretch. 225 is 9" wide so there really isn't any stretch. If I were to do it again, I'd run 225's in the rear and keep 225's up front or maybe do 215's for some stretch.


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

Today was finally the day to get a new set of rims and tyres. Got the R8 V10 replicas, size 18X8 with conti sport contact 5 size 225/40/18. After riding it for a few miles I realised how hard the contiseals I had on, were. The car now with the 18''s and 38 psi (will only keep the high perssure for 200 miles so that the tyres settle well and then drop it at about 35 and see how it rides) rides smoother than the 17''s with 33 psi. I am certain that when I drop the pressure it will be a magic carpet!!:laugh:

Anyway no good pics yet, only one from my cell outside the store, right after installation.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

R1der said:


> Today was finally the day to get a new set of rims and tyres. Got the R8 V10 replicas, size 18X8 with conti sport contact 5 size 225/40/18. After riding it for a few miles I realised how hard the contiseals I had on, were. The car now with the 18''s and 38 psi (will only keep the high perssure for 200 miles so that the tyres settle well and then drop it at about 35 and see how it rides) rides smoother than the 17''s with 33 psi. I am certain that when I drop the pressure it will be a magic carpet!!:laugh:
> 
> Anyway no good pics yet, only one from my cell outside the store, right after installation.


Where did you get the r8 reps? My boy is looking for a set for his S4


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

R1der said:


> Today was finally the day to get a new set of rims and tyres. Got the R8 V10 replicas, size 18X8 with conti sport contact 5 size 225/40/18. After riding it for a few miles I realised how hard the contiseals I had on, were. The car now with the 18''s and 38 psi (will only keep the high perssure for 200 miles so that the tyres settle well and then drop it at about 35 and see how it rides) rides smoother than the 17''s with 33 psi. I am certain that when I drop the pressure it will be a magic carpet!!:laugh:
> 
> Anyway no good pics yet, only one from my cell outside the store, right after installation.


 Wheels arent bad although bigger would have looked a little better. 

What's up with the R Badge on a non R?


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> Wheels arent bad although bigger would have looked a little better.


Well rims and tyres are pretty expensive here (these cost me 1700 usd and if I got 19"s I would pay 2400). Actually the most important is that roads here are crappy so you will definitely get the 19"s bent or cracked eventually. So 18"s is the limit if your pocket is not deep.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

phantom2010 said:


> Wheels arent bad although bigger would have looked a little better.
> 
> What's up with the R Badge on a non R?


Word. Even then I am not a fan of the badge on an R-line.


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> What's up with the R Badge on a non R?


Last time I checked there was no CC R, so why the question?



Aonarch said:


> Even then I am not a fan of the badge on an R-line.


Well different people have different tastes.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

R1der said:


> Last time I checked there was no CC R, so why the question?
> 
> 
> 
> Well different people have different tastes.


That's exactly why I asked the question. Whatever works for you.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

there isnt a really big diff on the .:R other than the body kit, tails and wheels i might be wrong.. maybe the dashboard lights are diff....


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> That's exactly why I asked the question. Whatever works for you.


:thumbup:



nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> there isnt a really big diff on the .:R other than the body kit, tails and wheels i might be wrong.. maybe the dashboard lights are diff....


Exactly right!! That's why it is called R-line and not R(hence extra looks, no extra performance). Scirocco for example has the R version which is a totally different thing. I have the R because the mods done to the car are more performance oriented than looks. May sound stupid but that's how I thought of it.

Anyway, end of offtopic. Comments on the wheels plz.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

...


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

R1der said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, let's talk about the wheels. 

You should have spent the extra on bigger ones  nice R badge btw.


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> Okay, let's talk about the wheels.
> 
> You should have spent the extra on bigger ones  nice R badge btw.


I would love to have got the 19"s but as said before my budget (the extra 700 don't come easy) and crappy roads put it out of the question.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

My ST coilovers...

Pics from the other day:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^ The best color.


----------



## boosthappymia (Mar 10, 2011)

AQ7 20X9 +40 | 245/30/20 | H&R Sport Springs


----------



## Scud1 (Jul 27, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> My ST coilovers...
> 
> Pics from the other day:


Great. How much they lower the car? Spacers? Rubbing issues?


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

anybody have to roll their front fenders? i am running 19x8.5 w/ 235/35/19 with st coilovers and it ended up bending the lip inside the front fenders, so i got my front fenders rolled last week. i picked up some 3mm spacers to push the front out more but honestly i can't even tell they are there. if i picked up some 10mm spacers and put those in front and put the 3mm in the rear would they poke out too much? I would basically be running et 25 in the front and et 32 in the rear. would like to try this tommorow. any opinions?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Scud1 said:


> Great. How much they lower the car? Spacers? Rubbing issues?


I didn't measure, but at least 2" for sure

12mm spacers in the front
5mm spacers in the rear

No rubbing whatsoever! :thumbup:


----------



## Scud1 (Jul 27, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> I didn't measure, but at least 2" for sure
> 
> 12mm spacers in the front
> 5mm spacers in the rear
> ...


Thanks, looks great!


----------



## Scud1 (Jul 27, 2011)

And what do you think, what's this suspension? Looks fantastic, but I think that can't handle really bad roads


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Those are KONI coil-overs with a mild drop. 235/35-19s on 19x8.5s.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

That should ride pretty good, 18's would ride excellent.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We have those in 18s now, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> That should ride pretty good, 18's would ride excellent.


You're running 18x9 all around, right?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Epence said:


> You're running 18x9 all around, right?


Correct ET35.

Crap shots. I'll erase and replace with news ones later. Spun down 3/4 on H&R Silverline's now off of my MKVI GTI.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Correct ET35.
> 
> Crap shots. I'll erase and replace with news ones later. Spun down 3/4 on H&R Silverline's now off of my MKVI GTI.


Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Neutral2 (Aug 17, 2005)

Air Lift 
18x8.5 et 28
18x9.5 et 33
MB CLS wheels (Temp)


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

H&R Ultra Lows for a MKVI all UP in the rear, and 3/4 of the way down in front
OEM Audi A6 Speedlines 18x8 et48
245/40/18 Conti's 
Do need spacers, maybe over the winter.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Neutral2 said:


> Air Lift
> 18x8.5 et 28
> 18x9.5 et 33
> MB CLS wheels (Temp)


You trying to one up me bro?



Looks fantastic. What wheels are you going with?


----------



## Neutral2 (Aug 17, 2005)

Aonarch said:


> You trying to one up me bro?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic. What wheels are you going with?


No sir! LOL Thanks

Not to sure on wheels, just cant decide 18" or 19"


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Neutral2 said:


> No sir! LOL Thanks
> 
> Not to sure on wheels, just cant decide 18" or 19"


Ehh.. Since you are on air you can get away with smaller diameter. Do you want to tuck? Or poke lips?


----------



## Neutral2 (Aug 17, 2005)

Aonarch said:


> Ehh.. Since you are on air you can get away with smaller diameter. Do you want to tuck? Or poke lips?


Thinking of tuck up front and poke in the back


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Neutral2 said:


> Thinking of tuck up front and poke in the back


Ehh I do not know either... Lol sorry. I had some 19" CLS AMG wheels for my bag setup, but went with 18's instead. 

Now I do not want to bag my CC and I am sticking with OEM+ performance stuff. Nothing crazy just Stage II, BBK, wheels, tires, mounts, and my suspension. 

I need a BBK, working on that, and I need stage II software. I already have my DP in.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Correct ET35.
> 
> Crap shots. I'll erase and replace with news ones later. Spun down 3/4 on H&R Silverline's now off of my MKVI GTI.


235/40 tires?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> We have those in 18s now, too. :thumbup:


I thought those were gonna be in your scratch & dent/clearance sale


----------



## Scud1 (Jul 27, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Those are KONI coil-overs with a mild drop. 235/35-19s on 19x8.5s.


Do you know exact drop? Looks perfect, really, but I think rubbing would kill this car on bumpy roads. I live in serbia which is about on 130th place on the quality of roads in the world, which means that here are the one of worst roads in the world. :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Exact? No... It was a moderate drop for sure. But with that tire size and offset you wouldn't have to worry about rubbing issues, even with the KONIs maxed out.


----------



## Scud1 (Jul 27, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Exact? No... It was a moderate drop for sure. But with that tire size and offset you wouldn't have to worry about rubbing issues, even with the KONIs maxed out.


Sorry for my English. I meant if you know how much lower are they in comparison with h&r sport's.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

At the highest setting, they'd be at similar heights.


----------



## Scud1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Epence said:


> 235/40 tires?


Yup. Went with 235's could have gone 245's and will later.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

got my Tein SSP installed a week ago and so far so good. 
The adjustable dampers are amazing and comes with camber plates, just waiting for it to settle and will do corner balance for the next hpde. I think Ill raise the rear a bit more too and hopefully my wheel spacers will arrive next wk.


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

*I need an alignment*

I need to get an alignment on a 2012 CC on H&R Sports. I am right near the border of Trenton, NJ and Morrisville, PA. The local shops don't have spec for a 2012 and some won't touch it because it's lowered. So, where would you guys suggest I go to get an alignment? I'll edit to add a pic to keep it on topic later. Thanx for your help.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

BabyBlueA3 said:


> I need to get an alignment on a 2012 CC on H&R Sports. I am right near the border of Trenton, NJ and Morrisville, PA. The local shops don't have spec for a 2012 and some won't touch it because it's lowered. So, where would you guys suggest I go to get an alignment? I'll edit to add a pic to keep it on topic later. Thanx for your help.


What do you mean by local shops? The way you say that some won't touch it makes me think you are talking about VW dealers? I hope thats not the case. My dealer did my alignment. In fact, my VW dealer did the spring installation also. They matched the best price I could find in town.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

> > I need to get an alignment on a 2012 CC on H&R Sports. I am right near the border of Trenton, NJ and Morrisville, PA. The local shops don't have spec for a 2012 and some won't touch it because it's lowered. So, where would you guys suggest I go to get an alignment? I'll edit to add a pic to keep it on topic later. Thanx for your help.
> 
> 
> What do you mean by local shops? The way you say that some won't touch it makes me think you are talking about VW dealers? I hope thats not the case. My dealer did my alignment. In fact, my VW dealer did the spring installation also. They matched the best price I could find in town.


I think this varies by dealer.Some wouldn't as a policy install non OEM parts. One outright said so. Mine tactfully steered me away, as in 'you'd get a better deal at some local shop'.

Re: alignment specs, that's correct. My local Firestone shop didn't have the specs for my '11 CC (3 months ago).
Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Firestone did my alignment on my '11 and didn't have any issues when I had my coilovers

Specs are gonna be the same on the '12 as on the 2009-2011's...nothing changed


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

jspirate said:


> What do you mean by local shops?


By local shops, I meant places like Tires Plus, Mr. Tire, etc... I haven't gone to the dealership yet. I figured they might give me a hard time about my car being lowered.


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

This was at Waterfest one day after it was lowered.


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

BabyBlueA3 said:


> This was at Waterfest one day after it was lowered.


what wheels are those?


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

*12*

coils, lorinser lm6 19x8.5 19x9.5 et38 around, 235 35 19 around, 20mm up front


















































konig randoms et40 rears et30 front with 15mm spacers


----------



## flynnstone (Jul 25, 2011)

jayd1 said:


> coils, lorinser lm6 19x8.5 19x9.5 et38 around, 235 35 19 around, 20mm up front


Got a profile shot of the lorinsers?


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

HTTRS-256-MA:M

19x8.5 ET38

235/35/19


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

sfccryder said:


> HTTRS-256-MA:M
> 
> 19x8.5 ET38
> 
> 235/35/19


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

As requested profile of Lorinsers


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

ccowner said:


> what wheels are those?


those should be Benz SLK AMG wheels


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Boricua_aoc said:


> those should be Benz SLK AMG wheels


Benz sl600


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

hi again

I asked for my "CC" the following rims.
What do you think of them?

for now can not get then in Spain because there is no stock, but I hope to put pictures in a month.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jayd1 said:


> Benz sl600


Reps though.


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Reps though.


Negative sir, these are oem sl600 lorinser lm6 with the enormous hub bore to prove it


----------



## davek1974 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Eibachs*

Just put Eibach Pro Kit on 2009 4Motion. It is a totally different car! In a good way. Still settling a little, but ride is awesome. Firm, yet comfortable. No more floating/bouncing down the road. Rained yesterday so will post pics this weekend after a wash. Drop looks great with the Sagittas. Very pleased.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jayd1 said:


> Negative sir, these are oem sl600 lorinser lm6 with the enormous hub bore to prove it


What are their hub bore? Any vibrations with rings? I've got Audi fitment on mine and they work well. I


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> What are their hub bore? Any vibrations with rings? I've got Audi fitment on mine and they work well. I


audi and vw have the same bore size of 57.10 mm. mercedes are 66.56mm


weekend project. after 2 months of working on the wheels they'll be getting put back together over the weekend and thrown on monday or tuesday.

19x9 et 25
19x10 et28


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

The actual hub bore is 66.56, which is a very common ring and I have 12 in my box... but 66.56 doesn't start till almost 3/4 of an inch past where the hub surfaces meet, the first 3/4 inch of hub is closer to 80mm wide which, I haven't found rings for yet


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

nice car man love the wheels


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

2012 CC Sport 7kmiles. Fk Pro-Streetlines Coils 19x9.5 et 35 Rotiform BLQ's 235-35-19'' wanted 225-35-19 but the wheels came with tires.. lol'' sorry for the 4S pics...


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> 2012 CC Sport 7kmiles. Fk Pro-Streetlines Coils 19x9.5 et 35 Rotiform BLQ's 235-35-19'' wanted 225-35-19 but the wheels came with tires.. lol'' sorry for the 4S pics...



man your cars looking great! Are you going to the meet on Friday? I need to check that out!


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah man i might be going atleast pass by. and lol this pics are old i brought the car lower tonight in the front all the way down with the helper spring and its pretty much like slammed!! ill post pics tomorow.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

I wonder just how many of us on coils are hitting their axels on the passenger side. Next time you have the wheels off look at your axle for the silver ring where you've hit the subframe.

I'm on H&R Ultra lows and have a 1 finger gap, I had to go there so I wouldnt hit axle anymore.

Just a heads up!


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

sugmag said:


> I wonder just how many of us on coils are hitting their axels on the passenger side. Next time you have the wheels off look at your axle for the silver ring where you've hit the subframe.
> 
> I'm on H&R Ultra lows and have a 1 finger gap, I had to go there so I wouldnt hit axle anymore.
> 
> Just a heads up!


notch it!


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

kimchi29 said:


> notch it!


Funny thing Is I lowered more after that pic I'll take a look at it... It's funny because ives been riding better ever since I went all the way down....but good looking out I will take a look at it soon to see....


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

jayd1 said:


> The actual hub bore is 66.56, which is a very common ring and I have 12 in my box... but 66.56 doesn't start till almost 3/4 of an inch past where the hub surfaces meet, the first 3/4 inch of hub is closer to 80mm wide which, I haven't found rings for yet


yup i got some rings for my wheels yesterday and the 66.56 were WAY to small. im thinking its more a 80mm to 56.1 or so. i'll be taking the wheel today to wheel warehouse and find a ring that fits.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

iPhone 4s FTMFW!! all the way down with the helper-springs in the front!


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

looks great, i was considering the BLQ also but the 3 piece was too expensive haha. i'll agree with you too man the iphone 4s takes awesome pics!! heres one that i took with mine testing the wheels on


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

My wheels are on Ebay...


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

Pre-notch I hit axle on frame on most bumps and on every left hand turn, post notch I brought the front down the rest of the way


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

20X9 Q7 reps ET60 with 25mm H&R 5x130 adapters, final ET35
245/35/20 Falken FK-452
H&R Springs

I need to downsize the adapters to 15mm.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jhignight said:


> Pre-notch I hit axle on frame on most bumps and on every left hand turn, post notch I brought the front down the rest of the way


Bag's or static? Hard to tell in the picture.


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

Static. Sorry, I picked the wrong version of that pic...











Daily driven and road tripped. Bought new, slammed from day 1, currently at 37,xxx and 15 months old 
I'm lovin' this car. 



DIY notch -


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Lookin' _gooooooooood_! :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Jeez static that low. Florida roads must treat you well. :laugh:

I can't drive through my campus, nor can I get to my favorite gas station or I will scrape hard.

What suspension are you on?


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

Fl roads are pretty good, but there are some roads/drives in town I avoid. Louisiana i-10 was the worst I've driven on so far, with hwy380 east of Roswell in New Mexico and i-20 around Dallas/Ft. Worth tieing for a close second. Yikes!

I know the underside of my front lip is getting thin, and I have to be careful with speedbumps to keep from getting high-centered. But the notch helped a lot with comfort. Coils are just the cheapo racelands that I bought to test on my mkv. I couldn't resist putting them on when I traded it in and brought home the CC. They're still kicking, but I'll be changing them out finally at 40k.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Florida Roads are pretty darn good where i live but like he said there are some spots we avoid. one of them i cannot avoid and its i75 beggining of GA sucks !!! lol other than that SWFL is pretty good for static... lol


----------



## Marhey (Jun 26, 2011)

MUST... GET... LOWERING... SPRINGS...

Haha, just had to get that out of the way. I'm sure I'll get all the comments like:
Nice 4x4!
When are you going to drop it!
etc...

Rubber is 235/30R20
Wheels are Ultra Monarchs
Roof is painted black.
Tint is 30% all around and 50% on the windshield.
Tails and blinkers are tinted.

For the record, I am ordering springs today, just trying to find a good deal first. The problem is that I have a townhome with a very short driveway (like 15 feet) and its at a 30 deg incline from the street. That coupled with the gutter at the end of the driveway makes for a scrape trap of death. I really would like to get bags, mainly for functionality of getting in and out of my garage/driveway and also the insane speed bumps in the community. However, bags just aren't in the checkbook in the near future. Therefor, I am thinking about getting the Eibach springs for just a slight drop. That way I'll still be able to get in and out of my garage and also cut the 2" wheel well gap in half. I am open to thoughts and feed back though. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics. Thanks guys!

Edit: Made a new post with updated images.


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Give us one pic from the back so I can see the roof painted and the tinted tails. Thanks looks good.



Marhey said:


> MUST... GET... LOWERING... SPRINGS...
> 
> Haha, just had to get that out of the way. I'm sure I'll get all the comments like:
> Nice 4x4!
> ...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Marhey said:


> MUST... GET... LOWERING... SPRINGS...
> 
> Haha, just had to get that out of the way. I'm sure I'll get all the comments like:
> Nice 4x4!
> ...


Sick 4x4 bro! :laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## Marhey (Jun 26, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Sick 4x4 bro! :laugh:


Hell ya! Let's go Muddin'!! 

Eibach's have been ordered. Should be dropped by this weekend and will update the pics.


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

Looking good Aonarch! Almost wish hadn't gotten a luxury so I could run a roof rack again. Toting the bike in the trunk is a lot clumsier.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jhignight said:


> Looking good Aonarch! Almost wish hadn't gotten a luxury so I could run a roof rack again. Toting the bike in the trunk is a lot clumsier.


:beer:


----------



## Marhey (Jun 26, 2011)

New pics.

I posted some images on the previous page but took them down so I can show these new ones.

Ultra Monarch wheels, 235/30R20 rubber. 
Eibach springs (my driveway has a HUGE dip, can't go any lower with bags)
Roof painted black.
35% tint all around, 50% on windshield. 
Tint on front blinkers and tail lights. 
HID kit from DDM Tuning.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup: to SL,UT


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

hey guys.....can i slap these on for the winter if i keep the suspension stock?
i don't the tire size would fit on koni str.r + h&r sports
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...T-WINTER-SET-UP-MSW-wheels-with-Blizzak-tires


thanks


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Wow this Site is really taking Off !*

Please Help : Just had - White-Line LCA Bushings Installed _ I Guess I need to Own an Impact Wrench as those - Bugger - Bolts I couldn't Move !
The White-Line seem to tighten up the ride , and did the 26mm H & R frt. Bar : *The Bar
Completely Flattened Out the Curves ! - -  I picked 10 MPH in Corners . 

OK this is My Concerns !*

The Tech said He was going to have to Drop the Sub-Frame , I asked Him to just Lower it 1.5" 
or so
and slide the Bar in from 1 side or the other ; We had the Rotors and Wheels Off anyway as Doing 
Frt. Brakes .

He Dropped it Completely Out , so I see the Bolt Marks on the Sub Frame from where the Bolt Heads were and the Entire Sub-Frame is over about .100 " to the Driver Side - It moved the 
Steering Wheel . He also didn't use any Lock-tite - I also asked for that !

During this Process the Steering Rack was Hanging by it's own weight and I went grabbed a Strap and Strapped that Up - I was starting to get Mad ! 

_*Can't believe How many CC Tuned Cars are on here ; Wow *_

Please Give Advise on Sub-Frame , ( The Proper Install ) ( Bolts ) etc.

Should this Tech be Made to adjust the Sub-Frame - Before an Alignment is Done ?

.100 I feel this will most likely Show Up in the Caster etc. ! :banghead:


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*OK Hope You Guys ---do Know --- Wider Wheel Stance or Tires*

Will Require the Alignment to be Tweaked : LOL

Seems No One has the Alignment Spec's Period .

I looked all over the Sticky's - all this Lowering and No One had a Camera - during or Posted
Alignment Tweaks : :beer:


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

I don't totally understand what you're asking. Do you need to give the shop stock cc alignment specs?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

English


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Proper.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

2012 cc r-line mods / eibach springs /oem sagitta /235 /35/19 good year eagle / trunk spoiler /10.5 mm spacer







s front /5 mm rear .


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Perfectly flush ...
What's the offset and width of the wheels?


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Toma23 said:


> 2012 cc r-line mods / eibach springs /oem sagitta /235 /35/19 good year eagle / trunk spoiler /10.5 mm spacer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give more info such as brand and part numbers for your spacers?

I now have your springs lol, I also have the Sagittas. I find your setup is pretty much perfect.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

The spacers are from Ecs ..tuning they are vendors in here look them up ... Or Ecs tuning .com , I basicly went with my gut on size and worked out perfect , so once ur in their website. Pretty much its all there and super easy , and they were recommended by other cc owners , do far I'm happy with them ... Good luck .

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Hey !*

Really Like the look the Spacers gave that Clean White CC . 
As Far as Alignment Spec's go and 100 CC Owners - suspension Mods - I guess this Site is just a little on the Dead side .

Alignment Spec's as You Know - *Aonarch - are as Wide as the Grand Cannon .

So with all this Fine Tuning - NO One has bother to - Fine Tune the Alignment .

Hello ! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?301941-Aonarch*http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?301941-Aonarch


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Found one pic of my car from Simply Clean 3 . '' Axles not rubbing and its that low?? how? i dont know!! lmao''


----------



## gli20t (Sep 3, 2009)

Im always Lurkin on the CC forum but figured Id post, Love your car! heres more pics from SC3


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks dude!! i cant wait tyll i get some stuff on it... lol


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

My HPDE wheels & tires
17' OZ Ultraleggera and Dunlop Direzza Sport Z1 Star Spec 225/45/17
Coilovers- Tein SSP


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Still waiting to put my winter wheels on. So I thought I'd just take some photos. I recently had the front plate removed too. Liking the look way better.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Tom333 said:


> My HPDE wheels & tires
> 17' OZ Ultraleggera and Dunlop Direzza Sport Z1 Star Spec 225/45/17
> Coilovers- Tein SSP


Nice, how did you do?

Havent had a chance to get back to the track since my MK6 GTI has been in the shop waiting for forged pistons, rods, Mishimoto radiator, and external oil cooler... My head gasket started leaking after my last track event likely due to overheating in the hot weather. Only symptom had been a loss of 5 psi of boost however no cel's and still pulls much harder than our CC... But it was loosing boost out the head gasket. So since its halfway apart I figured I do the whole thing even though all it has is a Ko4...


Been enjoying the CC whenever I get a chance to take it from my wife... Lol


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

It's a really good day for me, I was hoping to get 2sec less from my last record but I did better  from 2:10.xxx it's now 2:06.xxx 
I got a lot of compliment from many people in our run group and it was a nice feeling. The only thing that's very disappointing is that my iPhone video lap timer didn't work very well and a lot of nice run wasnt recorded. Actually 98% wasnt recorded. Lol



pandavw86 said:


> Nice, how did you do?
> 
> Havent had a chance to get back to the track since my MK6 GTI has been in the shop waiting for forged pistons, rods, Mishimoto radiator, and external oil cooler... My head gasket started leaking after my last track event likely due to overheating in the hot weather. Only symptom had been a loss of 5 psi of boost however no cel's and still pulls much harder than our CC... But it was loosing boost out the head gasket. So since its halfway apart I figured I do the whole thing even though all it has is a Ko4...
> 
> ...


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but black-colored wheels in general do not fit/belong on a CC. I think it takes away from the aesthetics of the car. I believe some else mentioned it makes the CC look 'less classy'. Just my opinion.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> Still waiting to put my winter wheels on. So I thought I'd just take some photos. I recently had the front plate removed too. Liking the look way better.


Take care if you go to the city without those front plates, they'll ding and wring you for as much as they can with tickets these days.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

kamahao112 said:


>


OMG I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## zagato27 (Sep 16, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


>


Why? That's just gross


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

20x9 q7 reps 245/30/20 good year eagle f1s. I know car needs to be lowered. Any suggestions on springs?

























Sorry about crappy cell phone pics


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

cvillarraga said:


> 20x9 q7 reps 245/30/20 good year eagle f1s. I know car needs to be lowered. Any suggestions on springs?
> 
> Sorry about crappy cell phone pics


No springs. Coils will give you the best outcome.


----------



## VWCC76 (Dec 28, 2010)

kamahao112 said:


>


That's the most disgusting and disrespectful thing i've ever seen on a VW CC.:banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

[video]
here is the part2 of that video!! lmao


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

^can we hunt him down?


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay guys, I need some help. I'm looking at a set of Vossen wheels and I was wondering if you think I can run 19x10 wheels up front.

Thanks.

-Dan


----------



## wbryan (Nov 19, 2011)

H&R sport
hartmann HROC-233
Falken Fk452 235 35 19










shout out to Dion from Achtuning and Mark from MnM Engineering!


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

ccowner said:


> Okay guys, I need some help. I'm looking at a set of Vossen wheels and I was wondering if you think I can run 19x10 wheels up front.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Dan


Cut or remove fender liners, roll and pull fender lips and you probably could.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

ccowner said:


> Okay guys, I need some help. I'm looking at a set of Vossen wheels and I was wondering if you think I can run 19x10 wheels up front.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Dan


What offset?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

wbryan said:


> H&R sport
> hartmann HROC-233
> Falken Fk452 235 35 19
> 
> ...


Reverse rake?


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> Reverse rake?


This has got real old now with H&R. I think its fine


----------



## wbryan (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes...sucks!! This pic makes it look worse though


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Trade-N-Games said:


> This has got real old now with H&R. I think its fine


You are blind than. 



wbryan said:


> Yes...sucks!! This pic makes it look worse though


Just order an extra set of rear spring pads... problem solved.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> No springs. Coils will give you the best outcome.


Agreed, i suggest Koni coils.


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> What offset?


I was thinking like 45.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

*Mine*

Hi all!

So there's my CC from 2011
19" - 8.5" - ET45
KW V1 - Lowest front and rear.








































My wallpaper on my computer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Diggin' the pics! #3 would be my fav. :thumbup:


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Liking your setup, pretty close to mine!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

love that last shot. the "b" pillar seems blocked out and it really
looks like a "coupe". good job..


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Thx guys
I wanna change my wheels
Need better looking color !
Like HYPERSILVER ...

Any propositions ? Hard to find ...


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay, I need some help here. If I run 19x10 on the back with et36, will that poke alot? Or do you think it could be reasonably dealt with with like -2 camber?


----------



## michael2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

:banghead::thumbup:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Poke a lot


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

ccowner said:


> Okay, I need some help here. If I run 19x10 on the back with et36, will that poke alot? Or do you think it could be reasonably dealt with with like -2 camber?


I'm running 20x9 et40 n I'm flush so
It will prob poke a lot


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

clkitx said:


> Thx guys
> I wanna change my wheels
> Need better looking color !
> Like HYPERSILVER ...
> ...


Those wheels are great, wish they came in a regular silver finish in 20's and I'd be sold


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

cvillarraga said:


> I'm running 20x9 et40 n I'm flush so
> It will prob poke a lot


The 10" et36 wheel would be 20mm farther out than this one. 

Deff doable, but be ready for lots of stretch and camber fit it to not sit on the fender.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Got new wheels !
















Its GONNA LOOK like this









Just need adapters 5x112 to 5x130 ... any website ?? That ship to Belgium ??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

clkitx said:


> Just need adapters 5x112 to 5x130 ... any website ?? That ship to Belgium ??


We stock the adapters but do not ship overseas. Do you know anyone here in the US we can send your order to that can help you get your adapters? If so, email us: [email protected]


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks, but dont know anyone who can ship over sea 

I found on Germany but need help !

I had ET45 (on pictures) 8.5" large

Now new wheels are ET60 9" large
Tyre 225
So tyre on wheel is OK

But someone said ET45 will hit the arm.
So I need et40.
BUT with ET40, the tyre will hit, no ??


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

clkitx said:


> Thanks, but dont know anyone who can ship over sea
> 
> I found on Germany but need help !
> 
> ...


A little confused, but I have 18x9 wheels with 235/40/18 tires, the offset is ET35 and it works perfectly even very low.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

So better I take ET40.
A guy said (not sure its true) ET45 with 9" large will hit the control arm
*""19x9 et45 will not fit on the front of your car. It will hit the control arm. You'll need a 5mm spacer.""*
So I need ET40
Great if you don't hit when driving  i'll take 20mm spacers to go from et60 to et40.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

clkitx said:


> So better I take ET40.
> A guy said (not sure its true) ET45 with 9" large will hit the control arm
> *""19x9 et45 will not fit on the front of your car. It will hit the control arm. You'll need a 5mm spacer.""*
> So I need ET40
> Great if you don't hit when driving  i'll take 20mm spacers to go from et60 to et40.


I needed ET35 to clear my calipers up front, but I have LM's and they are a square face.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

So you think ET40 will not be OK for me ??


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

clkitx said:


> So you think ET40 will not be OK for me ??


I run on 9 x 20 inch Bentleys with ET 41 and thats no problem of driving low. 
My air-ride completely down and nothing to rub (only the plastic on the inside of the fenders in the front )


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

clkitx said:


> So you think ET40 will not be OK for me ??


It depends on the wheel face for brake clearance. 

Like I said my flat faced LM's needed 9" Et35 to clear. 

You should be fine if they are concave.


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

cwwiii said:


> No springs. Coils will give you the best outcome.


Actually, getting rid of those wheels would be the best outcome...


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

clkitx said:


> So you think ET40 will not be OK for me ??


I have 20x9 et40 n the off set is perfect. Flush with the fender and not rubbing on wheel well, control arm, and brakes.


----------



## Maximus77 (Sep 23, 2011)

*H&R Trak+ Spacers*



cwwiii said:


> Finally had my Koni Coils installed with H&R Trak+ spacers. Bought from Achtuning. Thanks Dion & Skylar! :beer::beer:
> 
> Just a quick photo shoot. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


Hi Clifford, what size Trak+ spacers are you running? Have you had any rubbing issues? Thanks, Max


----------



## Passat18901 (Jan 16, 2009)

passat_98 said:


> bump. Car's back together


What did you do to your front marker lights? Is that a tint or is it painted?
It looks great!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Maximus77 said:


> Hi Clifford, what size Trak+ spacers are you running? Have you had any rubbing issues? Thanks, Max


A 5mm in the rear and 12mm up front. Only time I heard rubbing was with 3 people in the car...but that was over some big dips on the highway. No issues though.


----------



## Maximus77 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Finally Lowered My FWD VR6 CC*










H&R Sport Springs
ECS 10.5 mm Front Spacers
235/40ZR -18 Dunlop SP Sport Maxx TT

Thanks to Bill, Leo & William at Bert Smith VW for helping me get this done!


----------



## Maximus77 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Here's a few more pictures*


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Some real nice S**t in here. Learned a bit about what im going to do for now until I can get Air. Will post sooner or later. Nice work in here guys.


----------



## leonloke (May 23, 2010)

Anyone tried this?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Question for those aftermarkets in places that have hard winters:

Are there specific things to look out for when purchasing wheels? Are some wheels better suited for 'warm weather only' environments? I'm up in Chicago, it can get...nasty. I've never done aftermarket wheels before, but I can't say that I'm a fan of Interlagos. The debate I'm currently having is between one of the VW-supplied wheels, or the Hartmann HTT-256-MA:M.

I'd prefer not to have a secondary set of wheels for winter.

On a side note: Can anyone supply more pics of the Hartmann HTT-256's? The lighting in the supplied photos and some of the photos I can find via Google seems a bit off...


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> Question for those aftermarkets in places that have hard winters:
> 
> Are there specific things to look out for when purchasing wheels? Are some wheels better suited for 'warm weather only' environments? I'm up in Chicago, it can get...nasty. I've never done aftermarket wheels before, but I can't say that I'm a fan of Interlagos. The debate I'm currently having is between one of the VW-supplied wheels, or the Hartmann HTT-256-MA:M.
> 
> ...


pm sent with pics


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

sfccryder said:


> pm sent with pics


Thanks again for the PM, huge help!


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

some nice cars here .. cant wait to start working on mine


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

GeoVDub said:


> Question for those aftermarkets in places that have hard winters:
> 
> Are there specific things to look out for when purchasing wheels? Are some wheels better suited for 'warm weather only' environments? I'm up in Chicago, it can get...nasty. I've never done aftermarket wheels before, but I can't say that I'm a fan of Interlagos. The debate I'm currently having is between one of the VW-supplied wheels, or the Hartmann HTT-256-MA:M.
> 
> ...


I learned my lesson with my very first set of aftermarket wheels. After the first winter, the salt really took a toll on my wheels. Ever since then, I always threw my stock wheels back on for the winter as mild as the winters are here in the DC area.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

sfccryder said:


> pm sent with pics


I wouldn't mind seeing some as well of you don't mind. With photo editing and all it's hard to really tell what the wheels will look like... I've had these wheels in my shopping cart for a week lol.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

AustinChappell said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing some as well of you don't mind. With photo editing and all it's hard to really tell what the wheels will look like... I've had these wheels in my shopping cart for a week lol.



pm sent..


----------



## sickjettamk5 (Jul 25, 2010)

kdeering said:


> _Modified by kdeering at 10:41 AM 3-14-2010_


 Did you lowered this one, and what's the offset on the wheels. thanks.


----------



## V.DuB!N (Sep 27, 2004)

jhignight said:


> Still need spacers, but...


Not a chrome fan but this is the exact stance I want.. It's perfect.

Perhaps I overlooked it, but where suspension and offest details provided?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

V.DuB!N said:


> Not a chrome fan but this is the exact stance I want.. It's perfect.
> 
> Perhaps I overlooked it, but where suspension and offest details provided?


I don't think that's chrome. Its called "burnished" kinda like a brushed aluminum look.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Mine. Fk Sport Springs off a MKV. 20x8.5 +35 Oz operas Paint matched


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

PhatazzMkIVJetta said:


> 20x8.5 tires 235/30/20 ET40


Hey.....
Found this pic on Page 3.
Any fitment issues with the 20" Lexani LSS-5 wheels?
Mine are 8.5" in front, 10" wide on rears.
Waiting for Spring to install them!

TM


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

sickjettamk5 said:


> Did you lowered this one, and what's the offset on the wheels. thanks.


That one is sitting on KONI coilovers and 19x8.5 +38s. :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

sickjettamk5 said:


> Did you lowered this one, and what's the offset on the wheels. thanks.


Dion......
You say this CC is on Koni Coilovers?

They go fairly low!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

They do indeed drop the car a fair amount. This was me on KONI spun as low as I could go (out back) before I swapped to H&R ultra-lows.










^ 20x9 +40 with 8mm spacers up front.


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you have any pics with the ultra lows? Jw


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

... More pics here.


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay, so my ultra lows are coming Saturday, but I have a question for you guys 20's or 19's? Which one is better in you guys opinion


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

xclusiveHB said:


> Okay, so my ultra lows are coming Saturday, but I have a question for you guys 20's or 19's? Which one is better in you guys opinion


20's... :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I like both, but judging by where you live and the roads out there (not that I'm an expert), 19s... Unless you know what to expect when driving with larger diameter wheels and no sidewalls.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

xclusiveHB said:


> Okay, so my ultra lows are coming Saturday, but I have a question for you guys 20's or 19's? Which one is better in you guys opinion


Mine is on 20s, but im going air. I say 19s on coils and 20s on air. 20s look a little donkish without going LOWWWW. Just my opion though.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I would go with 19's and just slam it and stay static. Bags are so 2011


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> I would go with 19's and just slam it and stay static. Bags are so 2011


Ok there buddy

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I like both, but judging by where you live and the roads out there (not that I'm an expert), 19s... Unless you know what to expect when driving with larger diameter wheels and no sidewalls.


what size tires are you running on your wheels? i have no idea about tires sizes when it comes to 20s. i might be getting some 20x9.5 20x10.5


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

10.5 in the rear...? :eek

My god, you are gonna need some serious camber, and a good amount of stretch to clear. 
Can't wait to see. :beer:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> 10.5 in the rear...? :eek
> 
> My god, you are gonna need some serious camber, and a good amount of stretch to clear.
> Can't wait to see. :beer:


haha i was able to tuck 19x10 et35 offset the HRE's im looking at are 20x10.5 et42 so i should be good. we'll see with the test fit. im more concerned about tucking


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

kimchi29 said:


> haha i was able to tuck 19x10 et35 offset the HRE's im looking at are 20x10.5 et42 so i should be good. we'll see with the test fit. im more concerned about tucking


You are going to run the risk of hitting your rear shock with that setup.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

kimchi29 said:


> haha i was able to tuck 19x10 et35 offset the HRE's im looking at are 20x10.5 et42 so i should be good. we'll see with the test fit. im more concerned about tucking


This will be gorgeous when layed out. A local guy around here runs that same rear setup. Beautiful. You could curl up and sleep in his rear lip.


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

kimchi29 said:


> haha i was able to tuck 19x10 et35 offset the HRE's im looking at are 20x10.5 et42 so i should be good. we'll see with the test fit. im more concerned about tucking


19x10 et35 on the CC? If so let me see some pics dude


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

xclusiveHB said:


> 19x10 et35 on the CC? If so let me see some pics dude


19x8.5 et32 19x10 et35 DPE GT7
215/35/19 235/35/19




























19x8.5 et25 19x9.5 et28 Zone 1 Forged Wheels
225/35/19 235/35/19



















Current temporary wheels 
MRR HR2 19x8.5 et35 all around
215/25/19 all around











New wheels
HRE ??? 
20x9 et38 20x10.5 et42

teaser


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Fk streetlines, helpers out, way down. 12f + 10r spacers, Zero comfort

AlleyCC3lowFINAL by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi. 

Barracuda Voltec T6 19x8 ET38 on 245/35/19 Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta 


















































Hope you like them


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> They do indeed drop the car a fair amount. This was me on KONI spun as low as I could go (out back) before I swapped to H&R ultra-lows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a set of Koni Coils that I'm about to install. I'm on 20s too and this height is actually perfect for me. I see you're all the way down in the back (perches in I'm assuming?) How low in the front?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Tartalo said:


> Hi.
> 
> Barracuda Voltec T6 19x8 ET38 on 245/35/19 Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta
> 
> ...


Look very cool!:thumbup:

I have R-line myselfe, and delivered my car today for lowering this week with KW DDC Coilover.
Have excactly the same tire as you, and also the same size.
How much extra did you lowering the car? The R-line is 15mm lower than the ordinary CC think?


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I don't think that's chrome. Its called "burnished" kinda like a brushed aluminum look.


Nope, they're chrome. 19x8 et35


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

t


jhignight said:


> Nope, they're chrome. 19x8 et35


Then they are knockoffs. The oem wheels are called "burnished aluminum" by vw. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rbine-wheels-Interlagos&p=54913626&viewfull=1


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

CC R line said:


> Look very cool!:thumbup:
> 
> I have R-line myselfe, and delivered my car today for lowering this week with KW DDC Coilover.
> Have excactly the same tire as you, and also the same size.
> How much extra did you lowering the car? The R-line is 15mm lower than the ordinary CC think?


They told me that eibach spring low the car 3 cm but has dropped some more.

The height of my car was the same as any other CC.

I am very happy with the change


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

washanobotit said:


> I have a set of Koni Coils that I'm about to install. I'm on 20s too and this height is actually perfect for me. I see you're all the way down in the back (perches in I'm assuming?) How low in the front?


Correct, all the way down out back with perches in. I'd say probably a ¼"- ½" of threads up from the bottom on the front shocks. Watch the axle on the passenger's side. :thumbup:



kimchi29 said:


> what size tires are you running on your wheels?


235/30s. And I vote for the 454 on your next set-up!


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

DOQ fastlane said:


> t
> 
> Then they are knockoffs. The oem wheels are called "burnished aluminum" by vw.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rbine-wheels-Interlagos&p=54913626&viewfull=1


Well yeah. I never said they weren't. And it should be obvious since they're 19", not 18".


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Correct, all the way down out back with perches in. I'd say probably a ¼"- ½" of threads up from the bottom on the front shocks. Watch the axle on the passenger's side. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 235/30s. And I vote for the 454 on your next set-up!


oh god the 454 are beautiful! haha


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

this thread makes me want a new daily


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks like I'm going with 20 x 8.5 et33 wheels -- what size tires should I go with? 225/30 or 235/30? I'm currently on Konis spun all the way down.


----------



## nyccblue (Aug 8, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Fk streetlines, helpers out, way down. 12f + 10r spacers, Zero comfort
> 
> AlleyCC3lowFINAL by doqfastlane, on Flickr


i love ur cc
:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## nyccblue (Aug 8, 2010)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> [video]
> here is the part2 of that video!! lmao[/QUOTE]
> das ma man buba


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

H&R Ultra low ... stock wheels no spacers no nothing :laugh:


----------



## perez3789 (Nov 11, 2011)

20x8.5 in front 20x10 in rear 225-35 F 255-35 R


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

^^^ Was that for me?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

nyccblue said:


> i love ur cc
> :heart::heart::heart:




Thanks.. I gotta take the pics over now bc I did some paint work on the grill and tinted the tails. :banghead:


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> ^^^ Was that for me?


yes, the pics are too small. can't see your set-up very well


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

divineVR6 said:


> yes, the pics are too small. can't see your set-up very well


lol, no that wasn't me that posted the small pics but I get it now. lol @ Dion.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Fk streetlines, helpers out, way down. 12f + 10r spacers, Zero comfort
> 
> AlleyCC3lowFINAL by doqfastlane, on Flickr




What are your FTG (fender to ground) measurements front and back if I may ask?



[email protected]!NG said:


>


Same question to you Dion?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Just got your IM. :thumbup:

I regret I didn't jot down that measurement. It's a busy day here in the shop so I'll try and measure that for you early next week if that's ok? (Need to be on level ground to measure.)


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> What are your FTG (fender to ground) measurements front and back if I may ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Same question to you Dion?


Just measured. 
23" 1/2 upfront
24" rear


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just measured.
> 23" 1/2 upfront
> 24" rear


Any issues turning? Are your fk spun all the way down?

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

With the helpers in, I had them spun all the down. Since I took them out they are about 3/4. 
If you go all the way down without the helpers, you'll need to notch the subframe. 

And, no I have had any issues turning.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> With the helpers in, I had them spun all the down. Since I took them out they are about 3/4.
> If you go all the way down without the helpers, you'll need to notch the subframe.
> 
> And, no I have had any issues turning.


Thanx i may go that route. Tire did not hit fender at all in full turn?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> Thanx i may go that route. Tire did not hit fender at all in full turn?


Nope.. We'll see what the future brings. Just ordered some 19x8.5 and 225/35 tires. I may have to adjust.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

i'm going to be running 20 x8.5 +35. Will probably be ordering a new set of these fk. To hell with air.

Sent from the top of the high rise bridge using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey!! Ive been lurking around this forum for awhile. This thread actually helped me figure out what wheel specs and coilovers would work out for me. Thanks everyone.

This is my 2012 CC R-Line, Koni Coilovers 1 inch of threads left all around. with DPE S-20 clear coated brushed centers with chrome lips.
Front 20x8.5, et27, 235/30/20
Rear 20x9.5, et45, 245/30/20

Sorry about the image quality, lost some from facebook, then uploading to photobucket. This is photo is from B&G's 2nd annual meet that took place yesterday.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow.. Looks amazing. That's the first set of 20's that I think look good.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

PLAccBo said:


> Hey!! Ive been lurking around this forum for awhile. This thread actually helped me figure out what wheel specs and coilovers would work out for me. Thanks everyone.
> 
> This is my 2012 CC R-Line, Koni Coilovers 1 inch of threads left all around. with DPE S-20 clear coated brushed centers with chrome lips.
> Front 20x8.5, et27, 235/30/20
> ...


Looks very very nice. Love the DPEs.


----------



## MalibuMatt (Jan 4, 2012)

PLAccBo said:


> Hey!! Ive been lurking around this forum for awhile. This thread actually helped me figure out what wheel specs and coilovers would work out for me. Thanks everyone.
> 
> This is my 2012 CC R-Line, Koni Coilovers 1 inch of threads left all around. with DPE S-20 clear coated brushed centers with chrome lips.
> Front 20x8.5, et27, 235/30/20
> ...


Damn this pic is making wish I got the candy white instead of black.😁


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.260548,-97.758910


----------



## perez3789 (Nov 11, 2011)

Larger pics than my last post srry for pic quality


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Little reverse rake going on there. 

Question for guys on aftermarket wheels. Did you get tpms on your new wheels or transfer and rebuild the stock ones? 
Also, if you did not add tpms to your aftermarket wheels, do you have the notification on the dash and can you vag com disable that? 

Thanks.


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Little reverse rake going on there.
> 
> Question for guys on aftermarket wheels. Did you get tpms on your new wheels or transfer and rebuild the stock ones?
> Also, if you did not add tpms to your aftermarket wheels, do you have the notification on the dash and can you vag com disable that?
> ...


i transferred the stock ones. the only issue i have is the display shows the left wheels for the right wheels and vice versa, probably cause the new wheels require you mount the sensors backwords.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a fitment question for you guys.

I pretty damn low on FK's and I have been looking at a set of wheels that are 19x8.5 et35. I know I will need to run at-least a 225/35 to stretch for clearence. Does anyone either have any experience or advice on this working for me?


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

perez3789 said:


> Larger pics than my last post srry for pic quality


Whats the offset of the 20x10's? are you running spacers?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Question for guys on aftermarket wheels. Did you get tpms on your new wheels or transfer and rebuild the stock ones?


Transfer the stock ones. I checked on "new tpms" for a set, it was almost $500

Sent from a rooted payphone using Taptalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

lipprandt35 said:


> Transfer the stock ones. I checked on "new tpms" for a set, it was almost $500
> 
> Sent from a rooted payphone using Taptalk


You can find them for about 50$ per wheel if you look hard enough.


----------



## perez3789 (Nov 11, 2011)

R-line said:


> Whats the offset of the 20x10's? are you running spacers?



im running a 43 offset in the rear with 10mm spacers with 255 35 T


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I have a fitment question for you guys.
> 
> I pretty damn low on FK's and I have been looking at a set of wheels that are 19x8.5 et35. I know I will need to run at-least a 225/35 to stretch for clearence. Does anyone either have any experience or advice on this working for me?


that will be perfect. my first setup was the same except et32 :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1badhare said:


> that will be perfect. my first setup was the same except et32 :thumbup:


I can't recall your setup, but we're you running those multi spoke mandrils? 
Any clearance issues? or rubbing?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We stock the units specifically for the '09-11 CCs $30 each in case anyone is looking. I disabled TPMS on mine. Still haven't had time to do FTG measurements yet either, sorry! Will do that as soon as I can.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

[email protected]!NG said:


> We stock the units specifically for the '09-11 CCs $30 each in case anyone is looking. I disabled TPMS on mine. Still haven't had time to do FTG measurements yet either, sorry! Will do that as soon as I can.




Dion, can tpms be disabled via vag-com?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Using VAGCOM, yes. Same procedure as the Mk5. _('09-'11s at least.)_


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Using VAGCOM, yes. Same procedure as the Mk5. _('09-'11s at least.)_




Found it, here are the steps for guys that wanna know. 

¤ How to disable TPMS with Vag Com ¤
______________

Go into 19 Gateway Module 
Click coding
Run through the bytes until you find 65 -- Tire Pressure Monitoring 
Uncheck the box Close window Click do it
Done!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

perez3789 said:


> im running a 43 offset in the rear with 10mm spacers with 255 35 T


Is your speedometer way off?
Your overall diameter (and circumference) is much larger when compared to the stock 235-40-18 size tires.

Did you have any work done to the rear wheel wells or fenders for the 255-35-20's to fit without rubbing?

TM


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I can't recall your setup, but we're you running those multi spoke mandrils?
> Any clearance issues? or rubbing?




yep that was with the mandrus, no issues at all. no rubbing and no rolled fenders.

edit: here some pictures. i was lower on these too, can't find any pictures though....


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

perez3789 said:


> im running a 43 offset in the rear with 10mm spacers with 255 35 T


Im confused, Im running an 8.5" rim with 45 offset in the back and my rim is pretty much flush with the fender. how is it that a 10" rim with a 43 offset and a 10mm spacer fits almost the same?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Call me crazy but that impossible. An 8.5 wheel with a et35 is like dead flush to the fender. A 10 wide with that offset and 10mm spacer you would be poking big time. Plus you have a hella wide tire with no stretch. Unless your running some ridonkulous camber I dont see how it' possible.

Unless he meant 9 wide... that maybe be possible.


----------



## perez3789 (Nov 11, 2011)

R-line said:


> Im confused, Im running an 8.5" rim with 45 offset in the back and my rim is pretty much flush with the fender. how is it that a 10" rim with a 43 offset and a 10mm spacer fits almost the same?



I have a camber kit in the rear running -4 degrees I also stretched my fender very Lil 
I have no issues with rubbing or my speedometer being off


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Lowered my car last week.. waiting for summer.. 

Before 










And after 



















Test fitted new wheels.. 










Specs: 
F: Airlift Slam
R: Airlift performance
Viair 444c
Accuair e-level touch pad management. 
No notch.
-3,2 camber..
Wheels gonna be 20x8,5 +35, 20x9,5 +40 if they will fit..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Bthasht said:


> What are your FTG (fender to ground) measurements front and back if I may ask? Same question to you Dion?


Finally measured: 24 5/8" up front, 24 ½" out back.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ampiler said:


> Specs:
> F: Airlift Slam
> R: Airlift performance
> Viair 444c
> ...



20x9.5 et40 will fit fine. i think thats about the max you can go in terms of size and offset combos, ie 20x10 et35 which is what im going with


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> You can find them for about 50$ per wheel if you look hard enough.


Usually $80-100/set in the classifieds
or 
Just disable the TPMS thru VagCom if you can find someone that has it or will even do it for free or a few bucks


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Here you go guys...


*How to disable TPMS with Vag Com
______________

Go into 19 Gateway Module
Click coding
Run through the bytes until you find 65 -- Tire Pressure Monitoring
Uncheck the box Close window Click do it
Done!
*


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
I posted that somewhere in this forum, lol


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

1badhare said:


> that will be perfect. my first setup was the same except et32 :thumbup:


Sup man, I know we've exchange some messages before... Could you have run a 235 on your 20 x 8.5 et33 as low as you were w/o rubbing?


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Sup man, I know we've exchange some messages before... Could you have run a 235 on your 20 x 8.5 et33 as low as you were w/o rubbing?


Depending on how low you are really. but damn 235 on an 8.5 is chunky tire status. no stretch really....


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

R-line said:


> Im confused, Im running an 8.5" rim with 45 offset in the back and my rim is pretty much flush with the fender. how is it that a 10" rim with a 43 offset and a 10mm spacer fits almost the same?


the cc has some stock camber adjustments so if you max the camber in the rear you can fit those wheels that size. 

this was 19x9.5 25 offset and thats tucked. sure do miss these wheels though


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Sup man, I know we've exchange some messages before... Could you have run a 235 on your 20 x 8.5 et33 as low as you were w/o rubbing?


hey dude. yeah you def can but depends on how low you are. at the height i was at i prob would have been rubbing.

could maybe do 225/35 instead of 225/30. that will give you a little more sidewall


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Finally measured FTG: 24 5/8" up front, 24 ½" out back.


And a visual...


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^ thanx man. I just put mine on vmaxx coils. Waiting to settle a bit before measuring. I was at 25" in front and 25 1/2" in rear on fk springs. Hoping these coils settle a bit to give me another inch. As of now day of install no driving i'm 1/2" lower? Do they settle as springs do? I'm on 20s btw.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruskiy (Dec 31, 2009)

lowered on b&gs.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Not on yet....

19x8.5 et43 B8 S4 Peeler's (255/35ZR19 Continental Sport Contact 3)


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

JUST INSTALLED THE H&R SPRINGS


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

Quick question for the guys with h&r ultra low's ... Where is the damping?!?! Is it at the top or at the bottom?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Aight guys answer me this question Camber? Mine is now dumped on coils and the front has alot of negative camber. I have yet to go to alignment shop, but will once they settle out. Is the front of the cc camber adjustable? Everything I have read suggests it is not, but looking at some of these pics yall's front is not as bad as mine. What gives?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Wait... Your FRONTS have a lot of camber? That's definitely not the norm. I've seen it a handful of times on bagged cars with camber plates.. But that's it. 

Who did your install?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I do all my own work on my car, and as I said it has yet to go to alignment shop. I just installed them friday night and have been tweaking height up to today. I have her at 25" all around. Wheels are Oz operas 20x8.5 +35 all around. Rear is perfectly flush, but front is tucked in say 5mm or so. Maybe more. I was waiting a week or so to do alignment to allow it to settle. +35 is flush on the CC so I must have negative camber up front?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Edit make that a 15mm inset from top of fender to edge of wheel lip. Rear is flush.


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

The front on the cc has a narrower track in comparison with the bodywork than the rear. So what you're seeing is not negative camber, but the difference between the front and rear track width. You just need wheel spacers.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ruskiy said:


> lowered on b&gs.


That's pretty low for just springs

Which dampers are you running?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

jhignight said:


> The front on the cc has a narrower track in comparison with the bodywork than the rear. So what you're seeing is not negative camber, but the difference between the front and rear track width. You just need wheel spacers.


So your saying the front has a lower offset to be flush? Excuse my ignorance but that goes against everything I know. The rear would need a lower offset to be flush and the front a higher offset. So if I run +35 all around front should be flush before rear. At least that is what I have always known?

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> Depending on how low you are really. but damn 235 on an 8.5 is chunky tire status. no stretch really....





1badhare said:


> hey dude. yeah you def can but depends on how low you are. at the height i was at i prob would have been rubbing.
> 
> could maybe do 225/35 instead of 225/30. that will give you a little more sidewall


Yeah, my front tires already tuck a hair and my rear sits just above the tires. Def don't want a chunky tire. I had Falken 225s on 8.5s on my previous car and my tires stretched a bit and they didn't grip as much on corners. Also sucks that sidewalls differ from tire to tire. 

I'm so ready to buy wheels/tires, I just haven't figured out the following:
1) 20 x 8.5s on et33 or et41 (I've been told et33 is flush but even the tire brand could make the difference between rubbing and not rubbing -- could just play it safe and get et41 and deal w/spacers but would be great if I didn't have to go that route)
2) Tire size decision: 225/30, 225/35, or 235/30
3) Bottom line, I want a tire w/"as much possible" contact patch w/o rubbing and fender mods and having to raise my car. [maybe I'm asking too much, lol]

Any feedback would be great!


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Bthasht said:


> So your saying the front has a lower offset to be flush? Excuse my ignorance but that goes against everything I know. The rear would need a lower offset to be flush and the front a higher offset. So if I run +35 all around front should be flush before rear. At least that is what I have always known?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


Hes saying that the rear track is wider then the front. The distance between your front wheels is mroe narrow than the distance between your rear wheels.

so with a lower offset then your wheels will be pushed out more/flush


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

xclusiveHB said:


> Quick question for the guys with h&r ultra low's ... Where is the damping?!?! Is it at the top or at the bottom?


Neither. They are only height adjustable. 



Bthasht said:


> So your saying the front has a lower offset to be flush? Excuse my ignorance but that goes against everything I know.


Threw me for a loop too, but jhignight is absolutely right. If you actually look through all the specs posted in this thread, you'll notice everyone is spacing their fronts to even everything out with the rears.


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Yeah, my front tires already tuck a hair and my rear sits just above the tires. Def don't want a chunky tire. I had Falken 225s on 8.5s on my previous car and my tires stretched a bit and they didn't grip as much on corners. Also sucks that sidewalls differ from tire to tire.
> 
> I'm so ready to buy wheels/tires, I just haven't figured out the following:
> 1) 20 x 8.5s on et33 or et41 (I've been told et33 is flush but even the tire brand could make the difference between rubbing and not rubbing -- could just play it safe and get et41 and deal w/spacers but would be great if I didn't have to go that route)
> ...


I'm running 20x9 et 40 with 245/30/20 and I def don't have to lift it it needs to be lowered at least 1.5 inches and my fronts need about 5mm spacer the rears are flush


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> 3) Bottom line, I want a tire w/"as much possible" contact patch w/o rubbing and fender mods and having to raise my car. [maybe I'm asking too much, lol]
> 
> Any feedback would be great!


Continental DWS or DW. :thumbup:


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's pretty low for just springs
> 
> Which dampers are you running?



Man those things are low! Dan, are they lower than your ST's went? I'm thinking those would go great with some Koni Sport Yellows.....


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol @ springs that go lower than coils. :laugh:


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

I agree, it is definitely not the norm, but I have heard that the ST coils don't go very low. That thing looks slammed for just being on springs. Hope he will come back in and let us know what dampers he's running. Sure hope they aren't stock

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


EDIT: Checked another post, he has B & G Coils, not B & G springs....


----------



## Ruskiy (Dec 31, 2009)

Yup, i got b&g coilovers.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bthasht said:


> Aight guys answer me this question Camber? Mine is now dumped on coils and the front has alot of negative camber. I have yet to go to alignment shop, but will once they settle out. Is the front of the cc camber adjustable? Everything I have read suggests it is not, but looking at some of these pics yall's front is not as bad as mine. What gives?


the front arent adjustable as far as i know. even when im aired out i have hardly any negative camber


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Continental DWS or DW. :thumbup:


Tire size recommendation...?


----------



## Blkmag1c (Jul 26, 2010)

So I just wanted to know what tire size and wheel adapter size I should get to run some 19x8.5 and 19x10, et_Front 50,et_Rear60, Porsche wheels. I know I need the 5x112 to 5x130 adapters but how many mm should i get them and Im lowered on H&R coils ..


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Slightly off topic - Anyone have a good place to get quality center caps other than Ebay?


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Test fitment today


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

aeproberts21 said:


> Slightly off topic - Anyone have a good place to get quality center caps other than Ebay?



Aftermarket or oem?


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Aftermarket or oem?


Aftermarket


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Any reason not to use eBay. For such a cheap item made of plastic.. I don't see how you could go wrong. Just make sure you buy from a reputable seller,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Tire size recommendation...?


235s


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Blkmag1c said:


> So I just wanted to know what tire size and wheel adapter size I should get to run some 19x8.5 and 19x10, et_Front 50,et_Rear60, Porsche wheels. I know I need the 5x112 to 5x130 adapters but how many mm should i get them and Im lowered on H&R coils ..


check out the specs that others are running with the same size wheels.

Whatever size adaptor you get like say 30mm for the year, that would give you a 19x10 final et30 for example.

so if someone doesnt chime in on it take a look and see what ET others are running with the same size wheels


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Test fitment today




Sexy


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

nixqik1 said:


> Man those things are low! Dan, are they lower than your ST's went? I'm thinking those would go great with some Koni Sport Yellows.....


Yeah those for sure look lower than my ST's

ST's gave it a great stance & rode nice, but were maxed out in the front.
The rear still had 4 threads to go in the back though (perches still in, obviously)


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Ruskiy said:


> lowered on b&gs.


Privet Kozlov561


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Well Weather was nice so I decided to take some pictures.... :laugh: Enjoy.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ampiler said:


> Test fitment today


you must be this guy


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> Well Weather was nice so I decided to take some pictures.... :laugh: Enjoy.


Lookin' good! Typical Chicago weather week, chaotic and varied.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Lucian1988 said:


> you must be this guy


:laugh:

Saw that, too. :thumbup:


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> you must be this guy


that looks amazing .. specs :thumbup::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiy (Dec 31, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> Privet Kozlov561


Hahaha privet!!!


----------



## flexnix (Apr 29, 2004)

Toma23 said:


>


Digging the oem look ^^

I wonder if he used any spacers?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> 2012 cc r-line mods / eibach springs /oem sagitta /235 /35/19 good year eagle / trunk spoiler /10.5 mm spacer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Toma.......

Are you still on your stock shocks with your Eibach springs?
If so, how is the ride holding up?
If not, what dampers did you go with?

TM


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

I feel like swapping my Rtails for red ones. Anyone in DC.MD.VA area interested?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> I feel like swapping my Rtails for red ones. Anyone in DC.MD.VA area interested?


I would love to get R-line taillights on my 09 CC Lux, too bad im in Chicago...


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

SlavaKM said:


> I feel like swapping my Rtails for red ones. Anyone in DC.MD.VA area interested?


Tell me when and where and I'll meet with you...

I'm local so I have first dibs...:laugh:


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

SlavaKM said:


> I feel like swapping my Rtails for red ones. Anyone in DC.MD.VA area interested?


I'm in Bethesda. I would consider doing it. I also work in the city (though I metro in) so we could swap one day.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey, Toma.......
> 
> Are you still on your stock shocks with your Eibach springs?
> If so, how is the ride holding up?
> ...


I can answer that as I bought his springs that they are no longer on the car lol.

I will be installing them in April.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

flexnix said:


> Digging the oem look ^^
> 
> I wonder if he used any spacers?


Has to be using spacers because those wheels are ET41 I beleive.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey, Toma.......
> 
> Are you still on your stock shocks with your Eibach springs?
> If so, how is the ride holding up?
> ...



Like I've posted before....they pair up perfectly with the OEM dampers while keeping an OEM like ride still
They're linear like the stock springs, but shorter (obviously) and slightly firmer to compensate for the shorter length (instead of a longer, softer OEM spring)

This is probably the best suspension setup for most of the guys on here....looking for a mild drop on their daily driver....and at only $220 for the springs it's a good deal considering you won't need new dampers

I was even paranoid when I bought the Pro-Kit springs _(since I had a bad experience with the H&R's)_ and bought the Pro-Kit Dampers to go with them as well....without even trying them with the factory ones first
That ended up being a waste of $500. It rode like crap....it was rough and not smooth at all. It was too stiff.
Took them off and paired them up with the factory dampers instead....rode waaaay nicer.

From when Eibach introduced the springs:
_"For those looking for the ultimate balance of ride comfort and response, The Pro-Kit lowered springs work in harmony with the factory damper units to lower the car by approximately 30mm"_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

flexnix said:


> Digging the oem look ^^
> 
> I wonder if he used any spacers?


10.5mm front spacer :thumbup:


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

Concept One RS-55 20x8.5 et38 front 20x10 et43 back.
Hankook Ventus V12 225/30/20 and 245/30/20 on Koni Coils


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

^Looks excellent... OEM + perfection


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Beatiful, wash......

Mine's gonna look similar:
Koni coilovers going on with the month, with 20 x 8.5, 20 x 10 Lexani LSS-5 wheels (split 5-spoke)

Just got "chipped" (GIAC) on Tuesday.

Can't wait to get LOWER........

TM


----------



## sickjettamk5 (Jul 25, 2010)

EvoVEnto said:


> its been awhile , coils are getting lower .


What fitment? coils, springs?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

sickjettamk5 said:


> What fitment? coils, springs?


I'm pretty sure he was 20x9.5 not sure on the offset.


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

^Definately not. He was on 22x9 front and 22x10.5 out back if i remember correctly. You'll find his specs on one the teen pages


----------



## Andy87 (May 4, 2011)

*OEM Look*

Been looking at alloys for when my suspension arrives.
I like the OEM look, but want to make sure the increase in size is noticeable.

I viewed these today, they are available in 19" and 20", but think I will have to go with the 20's.

I have seen pics of these in 19", but has anyone ever seen them in 20".


They are 20" x 8" et35 so should be about right with spacers up front.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Question for those with KWv1 / ST Coilovers.
Did you need to add spacers to have enough clearance for the wheels?
(I did with MK4 GTI and wanted to make sure)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SlavaKM said:


> Question for those with KWv1 / ST Coilovers.
> Did you need to add spacers to have enough clearance for the wheels?
> (I did with MK4 GTI and wanted to make sure)


Depends on the wheel specs obviously.

With my stock wheels, I just added spacers to push the wheels out for a better looking stance with my ST's.

Before spacers:









Not the best after:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

I have the stock 18s, and just wasn't sure if they would rub against the coilivers.
How do you like the ST? Is the ride firm/harsh?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

First mod on the CC4M was to tint the windows today, but as soon as the PSS10s come in, getting the ride height to the the desired level and then spacing the Sagittas to fill the arches.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SlavaKM said:


> I have the stock 18s, and just wasn't sure if they would rub against the coilivers.
> How do you like the ST? Is the ride firm/harsh?


Noooo they won't rub at all!

I _had_ the ST's.
Nice coilover for the money. Just sucked that they weren't stainless (for winter).
Rode nice though. Not harsh at all.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Noooo they won't rub at all!
> 
> I _had_ the ST's.
> Nice coilover for the money. Just sucked that they weren't stainless (for winter).
> Rode nice though. Not harsh at all.


Well i too worry about winter. But ST are same as KW V1, minus the stainless part.
Galvanized steel is ok, plus it has the anti-corrosive coating on it.
Michigan is a bit different than DC though, i hope it will be okay.

I had the KWv1 on my 03GTI, and they were great, but i got them for $850 at waterfest from HPA stand.
Doubt i'll ever a see a deal like that again.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
I was torn last year between the V1's and the ST's. And due to my budget, I went with the ST's and just planned on removing them for winter anyways.
But I just took them off in the fall and sold them instead.
The V1's were ~$1050-1100 IIRC ($300 more than the ST's)

If I had to do it all over again, I should've gotten the Koni's to begin with for $980 SHIPPED:
http://www.redline-motorworks.com/product_p/1150 5080.htm?CartID=1
COUPON CODE: GETKONI4LESS

They go lower than the ST's/V1's, are adjustable, and are cadmium plated and will hold up as good as the stainless

Needless to say, I just bought a used set of Konis in good shape


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> I was torn last year between the V1's and the ST's. And due to my budget, I went with the ST's and just planned on removing them for winter anyways.
> But I just took them off in the fall and sold them instead.
> The V1's were ~$1050-1100 IIRC ($300 more than the ST's)
> ...


Thanks for input. I too was looking at KONI. 
How is the ride on them? I had VR6 V1s on my 1.8T Gti for extra stiffness, but im older now and don't want a harsh ride.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

SlavaKM said:


> Thanks for input. I too was looking at KONI.
> How is the ride on them? I had VR6 V1s on my 1.8T Gti for extra stiffness, but im older now and don't want a harsh ride.


I've been on Koni coils for a year now and it's nice having the adjustable dampening. I'm at medium stiffness and it is a bit bumpy but comfortable at the same time. But you can always make the ride softer. I love the Konis. The ride is great and they go pretty low.


----------



## MalibuMatt (Jan 4, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> Well i too worry about winter. But ST are same as KW V1, minus the stainless part.
> Galvanized steel is ok, plus it has the anti-corrosive coating on it.
> Michigan is a bit different than DC though, i hope it will be okay.
> 
> ...


I work for a steel fab shop, and salt water from the road will corrode galv pretty quick, SS is the way to go. Just sayin.... 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2bz0bp


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

MalibuMatt said:


> I work for a steel fab shop, and salt water from the road will corrode galv pretty quick, SS is the way to go. Just sayin....
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2bz0bp



:thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> I've been on Koni coils for a year now and it's nice having the adjustable dampening. I'm at medium stiffness and it is a bit bumpy but comfortable at the same time. But you can always make the ride softer. I love the Konis. The ride is great and they go pretty low.


+1 on Konis. I've put 13k miles on them sadly in under one year.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Bilstein PSS10s came in today. Now it is a matter of getting them installed.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SlavaKM said:


> Thanks for input. I too was looking at KONI.
> How is the ride on them? I had VR6 V1s on my 1.8T Gti for extra stiffness, but im older now and don't want a harsh ride.



I haven't put mine on yet....waiting for warmer weather


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

20" Q7 reps wrapped on Falken 452's 245/35/20
Lowered on H&R springs
Front ET 40, rear 45.


----------



## MalibuMatt (Jan 4, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> 20" Q7 reps wrapped on Falken 452's 245/35/20
> Lowered on H&R springs
> Front ET 40, rear 45.


Absolutely stunning with those new shoes on it and the drop.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vn33xb


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> 20" Q7 reps wrapped on Falken 452's 245/35/20
> Lowered on H&R springs
> Front ET 40, rear 45.


Nice!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> you must be this guy
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...86258_153314064709240_1045065_317711555_n.jpg


Thats right  

MRR HR3
F: 20x8,5 +35 - 225/30-20
R: 20x9,5 +40 - 235/30-20

-3,3 camber rear. 

Front : Airlift XL`s
Rear : Airlift Performance
Management - Accuair E-level Touch pad


Sorry for the big pictures..


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

*My new wheels*

Hey guys
After this:








Now ATHEO (Touareg) 19x9 with 225/35/19


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Just Got This! 2012 VW CC VR6 4motion Executive*

































Just looking for ideas on springs and the H&R's are what I'm leaning towards.


----------



## Deathrazekraze (Aug 4, 2011)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Just looking for ideas on springs and the H&R's are what I'm leaning towards.


I have a used set of H&R's I need to get rid of... I ordered Koni coilovers. I never installed them but another vortex member had them on his cc and I bought them off of him for $100


----------



## flexnix (Apr 29, 2004)

If anyone is selling Eibach springs let me know. So far I'm leaning more toward those or maybe just jump into some coil over. It all depends.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Just looking for ideas on springs and the H&R's are what I'm leaning towards.


I'd look at the Eibachs instead

From my own experience (I've had both), but I'm FWD.

Another (respected) member had the H&R's on his VR6 4 motion and didn't like them at all:


f.rizzo said:


> They make the car ride like [email protected] and trigger all sorts of squeaks, creaks and rattles.
> I had 19's and the ride was so bad I had to ditch the wheels and run stock. After a while even that got to me and I put the stock springs back on.
> If looks are more important, go for it. I think it screws the car up.
> 
> .


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Eibach Pro-Kit w/stock dampers
18" Daytona wheels
235/40/18 General UHP's


































*Here are my comparisons.....*

Eibach's:









H&R's:









DriverGear:









ST Coilovers:









Stock:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

The Eibach look just as good as the H&R's and I also wanted to put theses wheels on it


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


> The Eibach look just as good as the H&R's


 Yup...they sure do 

_AND_ they ride better :thumbup:


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

19x8.5 S4 Peeler's (ET 43) 
Continental Sport Contact 3 (255/35R19) 
FK Springs


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Stock shocks? looks great


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Stock shocks? looks great


 Yea...We'll see how long they last


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Cspence said:


> Yea...We'll see how long they last


 Probably longer then the fk shocks/struts sadly lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Thats right
> 
> MRR HR3
> F: 20x8,5 +35 - 225/30-20
> ...


 Ridiculous  Never liked these wheels until now!!!!


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

I need better pics asap  its been raining since yesterday.. 





































Tein SSP 
Front Camber -2 
Rear Camber -2 

ADV 8 
F 19x8 ET44 
R 19x9 ET42 
Center Bore 57.1 
5x112 Ball Seat 

Tires 
Front 235/35/19 Falken 452 Ultra Performance Summer Tires 
Rear 265/30/19 Falken 452 Ultra Performance Summer Tires 
(great comfy tires) 

Front Spacer 25mm 
Rear Spacer none (might put 5mm)


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Looks awesome!


----------



## flexnix (Apr 29, 2004)

I plan on going with these and coilovers. Just wanted to know if to go with 35 ET or 45 ET? From what I've seen ET 35 is the sweet spot, but you guys are the experts. Tire size? 

http://www.pyspeed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=OEM-AU510-19&CartID=1 

Also, I'm looking for a used set of TMPS sensors. What TMPS's can we use? GTI, Jetta, Passat, etc?


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Ur going to pay 2,900+ for replica Audi wheels? I they aren't even oem? I can't vouch for the quality as I don't have my set yet but it's 285 for the same wheel at Hartmann wheels. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

They're pricing that as a set though. CHEAP! _(Which, I hate to say, is likely indicative of the quality.)_


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

anyone got pics of the CC in Iron Grey Metallic? is that the color of the guy's with the 22's on his?


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> They're pricing that as a set though. CHEAP! _(Which, I hate to say, is likely indicative of the quality.)_


 Oh wow yea I'd be afraid to put that on my car if they are that cheap for a set.... I thought it was per wheel lol.... 

But hurry and get that shipment in! It's tempting Lmao. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

flexnix said:


> I plan on going with these and coilovers. Just wanted to know if to go with 35 ET or 45 ET? From what I've seen ET 35 is the sweet spot, but you guys are the experts. Tire size?
> 
> http://www.pyspeed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=OEM-AU510-19&CartID=1
> 
> Also, I'm looking for a used set of TMPS sensors. What TMPS's can we use? GTI, Jetta, Passat, etc?


 PY Speed had a bad reputation on golfmk6....so proceed with caution 

ET35 is the perfect offset for our car 

Your car is a 2012, so you need the different sensors...I think they're Beru brand (?). 
So you *can't* use the older Siemens TPM sensors that were found on the other cars, sorry


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

EvoVEnto said:


> its been awhile , coils are getting lower .


Sorry bout clogging up with the pics but does anyone know if this color is the Iron grey or Island grey? And please don't guess.....Thanks


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like island grey. Iron grey had more of a baby blue look to it.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Looks like island grey. Iron grey had more of a baby blue look to it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk



Definitely is Island Grey.
Iron Grey is like a "silvery blue"...... not one of my favorites.

Island Grey and Urano Grey are awesome colors for the CC, along with Black, of course!

TM


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Mine is Iron Grey, I believe they stopped making it in 2010.








The color is different with different light, it goes from light blue to grey to silver


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks guys, yea i really like the Island grey alot.....Does any of you guys got the VR6 model? The exhaust sound on that engine is sooo bad ass! but the price difference is crazy?


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

Anywone here drives on VMAXX coilovers??


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Island grey :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

Does anybody know what the stock offset is? the stock rim width is 8...i just need the offset to use the calculator for spacing


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Teslor said:


> Anywone here drives on VMAXX coilovers??


I do they are great. I have the adjustable damper ones. Spun all the way down in front with some custom perch grinding, no lock collars 24 1/2" fender to ground. K Sport adjustable Sway bar endlinks, and a frame notch. All four fenders are rolled, and rear bumper mounting tabs cut out. Rears are all down with collars and perches still in 25 1/4" fender to ground. Im on 20x8.5 +35 Oz Operas.
Front is a little lower now then these pics.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

The Kid Cassidy said:


> Does anybody know what the stock offset is? the stock rim width is 8...i just need the offset to use the calculator for spacing


+41


----------



## Bruneis (Mar 6, 2012)

Rims: Vertini Wheels 8.5*20" offset 35. 
Tires: Continental ContactSport 3 235/30-20
Suspension: Stock for now


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> +41


Thank you..... :thumbup:


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

CC looks great!!

How is the ride on the vmaxx??


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Teslor said:


> CC looks great!!
> 
> How is the ride on the vmaxx??


Pretty damn good. Not bouncy at all. Fronts are set at half stiff. Rear is set at 3/4 stiff.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruneis (Mar 6, 2012)

btw
Does anyone here know if the Eibach pro-kit will work with a car that has DCC?


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 18, 2008)

18x8 RS4 Reps +35
235 40 18 Nexxen N3000
Stock suspension


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
What's up fellow Michigan'dr?


Nice, but the small spokes almost make them look like 17's though


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah I know. Was going back and forth all winter. Started with criteria that I wouldn't lower it as long as it was my daily driver. Then limited size to 18 with cost and Michigan roads. Thought about the R8 reps but decided I wanted thicker "spokes". And finally decided I wanted some lip.

My favorite wheels are probably the SEMA 2009 wheels, but I figured they'd probably not look so great in 18" and stock height.


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Wheels & More:
19 inch
8,5J front with spacer of 10 mm
10,5J back 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow.... Just wow ^


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Wow.... Just wow ^


Hey, DOQ......

Let's see *your* new shoes!

TM


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol, not just yet. Just threw the spacers on last night and I'm still playing with my coils.. I'm not 100% happy with my Stance yet.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Lol, not just yet. Just threw the spacers on last night and I'm still playing with my coils.. I'm not 100% happy with my Stance yet.


Have you "announced" which shoes you went with???


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

TMCCRline said:


> Have you "announced" which shoes you went with???



Here you go, gnex walmart parking lot photo. Still gotta work on it.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Here you go, gnex walmart parking lot photo. Still gotta work on it.


Very nice....... 20's???

What size rubber...... 235/30 ???


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

TMCCRline said:


> Very nice....... 20's???
> 
> What size rubber...... 235/30 ???


Thanks! 
Actually they are 19x8.5 et45, 7mm rear 15mm front h&r spacers. 
Tires are Continental DWS 215/35 with a safe amount of stretch. 

I have to HIGHLY recommend the DWS tire. At this height and low profile the ride is still more comfortable than the stock 235/45 contis. 
Spend the extra few bucks, trust me.


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Here you go, gnex walmart parking lot photo. Still gotta work on it.


Good choice in rims :thumbup:......


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks! You too.

I have always been and OEM+ guy. My MKV was treated the same way.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeahh !!
Same wheels, same stance, same car, same color as mine 

Nice choice !


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Making final adjustments


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Making final adjustments


Adjustments? 

Unless you take the helper springs out....you're at the bottom of the threads

Which FK's are those, btw?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

doctrsnoop said:


> Yeah I know. Was going back and forth all winter. Started with criteria that I wouldn't lower it as long as it was my daily driver. Then limited size to 18 with cost and Michigan roads. Thought about the R8 reps but decided I wanted thicker "spokes". And finally decided I wanted some lip.
> 
> My favorite wheels are probably the SEMA 2009 wheels, but I figured they'd probably not look so great in 18" and stock height.


Eibach Pro-Kit is what I'm running

Perfect for the DD and pair up perfectly with the stock dampers :thumbup:

Get a set


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Thanks!
> Actually they are 19x8.5 et45, 7mm rear 15mm front h&r spacers.
> Tires are Continental DWS 215/35 with a safe amount of stretch.
> 
> ...


Can you post a few side shots of the wheels/fenders to show the "flush-ness" im wanting to get spacers soon but need some reference, and what better than the same wheels I have...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Adjustments?
> 
> Unless you take the helper springs out....you're at the bottom of the threads
> 
> Which FK's are those, btw?



Right, I adjusted down to the last thread and evened out the driver and passenger side. I was. 75" higher on the passenger side after I had the fronts replaced. 


I will not be taking out the helper, too much travel imo.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Sure I took the train into work today, so I'll get a pic later


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

R-line said:


> Can you post a few side shots of the wheels/fenders to show the "flush-ness" im wanting to get spacers soon but need some reference, and what better than the same wheels I have...


At last, after a 13hr work day I'm home.. 

Here you go. 
15mm








-
7mm








-

Imo, you can squeeze a 10mm in the rear but I didn't want to take a chance living in nyc with the road conditions 

Final et is front 30, rear 38


----------



## flexnix (Apr 29, 2004)

Looking good sir. Side picture please.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I will not be taking out the helper, too much travel imo.


Good point

Which FK's though?


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Question for Dion or anyone else that might know. I was wondering, on Audi wheels (reps) with the the center cap that covers the bolts, like the 5 spoke A5 wheels or the R8 wheels, can a regular VW centercap be used instead?


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> At last, after a 13hr work day I'm home..
> 
> Here you go.
> 15mm
> ...


Nice! Tnx. But if my math is correct, shouldn't your front et be 30 if you added a 15mm spacer to a 45et rim???


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

Just curious, has anyone tried these 8380 coilovers? Just barely heard of them, and they seem to be a bargain considering their features. 

http://www.8380labs.com/collections/all


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

flexnix said:


> Looking good sir. Side picture please.


*About 5 posts above*



snobrdrdan said:


> Good point
> 
> Which FK's though?


*Fk streetlines, 2nd set in 9 months. Both fronts blown.*



R-line said:


> Nice! Tnx. But if my math is correct, shouldn't your front et be 30 if you added a 15mm spacer to a 45et rim???


* Like I said, 13 hour work day Math + Me = Fail*


----------



## Blkmag1c (Jul 26, 2010)

H&R Street Coils, all the way down up front and rear perches removed. 19x8 et45 matte black interlagos reps. Spacers coming soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

secondletter23 said:


> Question for Dion or anyone else that might know. I was wondering, on Audi wheels (reps) with the the center cap that covers the bolts, like the 5 spoke A5 wheels or the R8 wheels, can a regular VW centercap be used instead?


Since VW doesn't have a similar cap, what we've done with our caps (which are blank) is cut the tabs of an OEM VW cap so you're left with a smooth, back surface then epoxy/glue it to the flat surface of our cap.


----------



## Tuning kit (Mar 29, 2012)

*I want to modify this VW CC R-line tuning bodykit*

I want to modify my cc by adding bodykit onto it, and i found a website ,here is the link :http://www.pu-car.com/sdp/237640/4/pl-1045454/0-2275564/cc.html just wondering if the the kit fit well? does anybody know .thank you for help.eace:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Blkmag1c said:


> H&R Street Coils, all the way down up front and rear perches removed. 19x8 et45 matte black interlagos reps. Spacers coming soon.


That looks excellent. The spacers will really set it off. Murdered out


----------



## Blkmag1c (Jul 26, 2010)

^ Thanks man. Yeah I'm happy with the ride height, but need them to sit flush. I'm thinking a 20 up front and 12 rear maybe a 15. I gotta re measure , but Dion at ACHTuning thinks I can pull this off.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

19 x 8.5 ET 45
Flat black


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Be careful going with 20mm spaces. I highly suggest rolling the front fenders if you decide to push the envelope.


----------



## Blkmag1c (Jul 26, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Be careful going with 20mm spaces. I highly suggest rolling the front fenders if you decide to push the envelope.


I hear yah.. I am def gonna measure again. In my first measurements I was pretty much getting a measurement that would allow a 20mm. I'm also re aligned to stock alignment. So like I do always I doubted myself and asked Dion since he has fit every wheel in the world to a CC. SO I will measure 3 more times and see what happens. What are you running spacer wise if anything?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

19x8.5 et45
But 215/35 tire..and a 15mm spacer up front.
Perfect IMO


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

wow


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice, DOQ!!!

My Achtuning/Korea LEDs are getting installed right now!

Still waiting on my back-ordered Koni Coilovers.

TM


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

i switched from H&R coils to Bagriders Airride with airlift and accuair : )



















the rims is still the same.

9x20 et 41 with 225/30/20


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> wow


Sick. want to see more : ) Luv it


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

^^^ This! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

stiffyNor said:


> Sick. want to see more : ) Luv it


third that nomination. Got to be on air. Static that low?

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> *Fk streetlines, 2nd set in 9 months. Both fronts blown.*


Under warranty, I assume?
(how many years are they covered anyways?)

Just from the roads or what?
Too low?


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

it's really unfair these wheels are not made in 20's!!


----------



## zagato27 (Sep 16, 2007)

The Kid Cassidy said:


> it's really unfair these wheels are not made in 20's!!


Well, they look darn nice in this size. :thumbup: Cheers


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

zagato27 said:


> Well, they look darn nice in this size. :thumbup: Cheers


LOL...yea, but they would look an inch darn nicer in 20's!!


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Under warranty, I assume?
> (how many years are they covered anyways?)
> 
> Just from the roads or what?
> Too low?


I'm interested to find out too as I just ordered me a set. Hopefully they're not crap...

I know it's a 1 year warranty on the street-lines though.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

The Kid Cassidy said:


> it's really unfair these wheels are not made in 20's!!


Of course they are available in 20 inch. Even in 21 inch 

Audi A6 with 20x9:









Audi A7 with 21x9:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Under warranty, I assume?
> (how many years are they covered anyways?)
> 
> Just from the roads or what?
> Too low?


Under warrenty, Yes for 2 years.

Too low + NYC resident = not a pretty combo


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

While doing some spring maintanence I lowered the fronts a bit more. It's pretty much down to the last thread now (FK Streetlines) The ride isn't wonderful.:laugh:



CCdrop by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## flexnix (Apr 29, 2004)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Of course they are available in 20 inch. Even in 21 inch
> 
> Audi A6 with 20x9:
> 
> ...


I wonder if in the US they have these. What's the exact name for them? I'd like to see how these look with Eibach springs and 20"...


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

peakfreak said:


> of course they are available in 20 inch. Even in 21 inch
> 
> audi a6 with 20x9:
> 
> ...


website to order please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I have found them in 20" but they were ridiculously priced compared to the 19" (like $2,000) more!!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

flexnix said:


> I wonder if in the US they have these. What's the exact name for them? I'd like to see how these look with Eibach springs and 20"...


Hartmann sells replicas via Achtuning, but they only offer 19s.

HTT-256-MA:M

The actual wheel is part of the Audi S-line Plus Package.

/getting them in 19s when I get my CC


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> Hartmann sells replicas via Achtuning, but they only offer 19s.
> 
> HTT-256-MA:M
> 
> ...



Order it NOW, the waiting for a set is quite long....


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

The Kid Cassidy said:


> website to order please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have found them in 20" but they were ridiculously priced compared to the 19" (like $2,000) more!!


I guess your local Audi dealer can order them:

20x8.5 ET45: 4G0 601 025 AC
20x9 ET26: 8T0 601 025 AD
21x9 ET35: 4H0 601 025 AC


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Have to wait midweek to get the spacers on, not a fan of how much the fronts are tucking. But I like the wheel gap without looking like I really LOWERED the car.


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

will 20x9 with an et37 give me any rubbing problems?...lets just say lowered with springs for now

Also what tire size would be recommended?


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

I had 19x8,5 et 35 with a 245/35/19 and had serious rubbing with coils on.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Order it NOW, the waiting for a set is quite long....


ORLY. Wasn't going to be a problem the last time I checked, but knowing my luck, it was probably a fluke so THANK YOU for the tip. I'll get right on it!  :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ribz80 said:


> Have to wait midweek to get the spacers on, not a fan of how much the fronts are tucking. But I like the wheel gap without looking like I really LOWERED the car.


Park your car on perfectly LEVEL ground next time to see the true drop or for some better pics.
These springs are super sensitive!

(That's why each corner isn't even)


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

10,5J ET 38 and bags! perfect fit in the rear :heart:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Park your car on perfectly LEVEL ground next time to see the true drop or for some better pics.
> These springs are super sensitive!
> 
> (That's why each corner isn't even)


Yeah I know, but I was too excited and it was going to rain lol.

I also feel like the parking brake can affect one of the rear wheels, that's often been the case on other cars.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

B.A.G said:


> 10,5J ET 38 and bags! perfect fit in the rear :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those might be one of the dopest wheels I've ever seen.
-



CC1side by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## Theros (Mar 21, 2012)

How 9,5", 19" and ET35 will fit? Or serious problems at front?


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

20thgti2461 said:


> Just bought 20x8.5 ET38 BBS CK's, they will be wrapped in 245/30/20 Falkens with B&G Drop Springs! Pics coming soon I hope, wheels are on there way from Cali! :laugh:


245-30-20 is one wide tire. u might want to run 225-35-20


----------



## Crime-Time (Feb 22, 2009)

B.A.G said:


> 10,5J ET 38 and bags! perfect fit in the rear :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I´m sad  I prefer the Bentley rims on your CC!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Crime-Time said:


> I´m sad  I prefer the Bentley rims on your CC!


PLaYed.

These wheels set it off... def a game changer.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Park your car on perfectly LEVEL ground next time to see the true drop or for some better pics.
> These springs are super sensitive!
> 
> (That's why each corner isn't even)


Even ground for this pic today:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
There ya go :thumbup:

You happy with it?


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> There ya go :thumbup:
> 
> You happy with it?


Love it. Spacers go on tomorrow. When not seen dead on the front wheels tuck in too much.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ribz80 said:


> Love it. Spacers go on tomorrow. When not seen dead on the front wheels tuck in too much.


I agree on the tucking....you definitely need spacers for the front with the Eibachs

You like the ride of them?


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Finally got my wheels back from paint and I must say, I'm very happy with how they turned out.

OEM Porsche 997 turbo rims. 19 x 8.5 all around.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

:sly: guess it's a Florida thing. 

Wheels are dope though


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> :sly: guess it's a Florida thing.
> 
> Wheels are dope though


CC's & Passats make up such a small percentage of the Dub Life that we should stick together and support each other.........not kick them while their down. 

:laugh::screwy:

And yes, I did just do that.  opcorn:


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Haters gonna hate:laugh:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Bad example... I love the wheels.. One of my favorites to be quite honest. 
The color is a little out there.. But I've seen FLA guys go with more outrageous colors than some other places. 

There was a guy who had a white CC few months back who had orange wheels. Stance was point, choice of wheels was excellent but the color was a bit flamboyant. 

Not hating at all. :beer:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Bad example... I love the wheels.. One of my favorites to be quite honest.
> The color is a little out there.. But I've seen FLA guys go with more outrageous colors than some other places.
> 
> There was a guy who had a white CC few months back who had orange wheels. Stance was point, choice of wheels was excellent but the color was a bit flamboyant.
> ...


:beer:

Noticed that as well with FL cars. Must be something brought ashore during all of those hurricanes. :laugh:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> :beer:
> 
> Noticed that as well with FL cars. Must be something brought ashore during all of those hurricanes. :laugh:


I think you can get away with it there bc Tropical weather = Tropical color wheels


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> I agree on the tucking....you definitely need spacers for the front with the Eibachs
> 
> You like the ride of them?


So far, perfect.


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Bad example... I love the wheels.. One of my favorites to be quite honest.
> The color is a little out there.. But I've seen FLA guys go with more outrageous colors than some other places.
> 
> There was a guy who had a white CC few months back who had orange wheels. Stance was point, choice of wheels was excellent but the color was a bit flamboyant.
> ...


Haha thats my brothers CC with the orange wheels. He repainted them to Lambo green a couple months ago. :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol small world.. 

Tell him I love the green


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

R0A5TEM said:


> Finally got my wheels back from paint and I must say, I'm very happy with how they turned out.
> 
> OEM Porsche 997 turbo rims. 19 x 8.5 all around.


oem 997 wheel or rep with proper bolt pattern since the CC and Porsche are different?


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> oem 997 wheel or rep with proper bolt pattern since the CC and Porsche are different?


OEM 4 front tires 19x8.5. 15mm adapters to make them fit. :thumbup: 

messed up 2 sets of rims to put them on my CC. Now there are 4 rear wheels at the shop.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

DOQ fastlane said:


> :sly: guess it's a Florida thing.


What is that suppose to mean?? :sly:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

R0A5TEM said:


> OEM 4 front tires 19x8.5. 15mm adapters to make them fit. :thumbup:
> 
> messed up 2 sets of rims to put them on my CC. Now there are 4 rear wheels at the shop.


pardon me for being a bit new here, but what's the adapter look like? I know i've been wanting to run a set of these, but I was considering getting a rep so that I could have the bolt pattern I wanted. Btw have picture of the whole car I can't decide if I like the color or not without seeing an overall view. I do think it's neat though.


----------



## demid (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

R0A5TEM said:


> Finally got my wheels back from paint and I must say, I'm very happy with how they turned out.
> 
> OEM Porsche 997 turbo rims. 19 x 8.5 all around.


I commend you, it's a very bold look. :thumbup:


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

demid said:


>


Yes precisely. :thumbup:


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> pardon me for being a bit new here, but what's the adapter look like? I know i've been wanting to run a set of these, but I was considering getting a rep so that I could have the bolt pattern I wanted. Btw have picture of the whole car I can't decide if I like the color or not without seeing an overall view. I do think it's neat though.


Yeah i'll try to get a good shot of it today. That was just a quick picture of the rims and how they sit on the car right after I put them on.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

I also got PORSCHE / TOUAREG wheels on my CC its 5x130 I bought FK adapters
But I had to cut 4mm on each bolt !!
Because wheel + adapter is too short, bolds break the adapter ...


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Wax job done! Now I need some pro pics done. Im on Air now, getting notch done next week to go lower in front. Front Wheel well lips rolled and pulled a little now need small spacer.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks awesome! What's on ur side skirts? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

AustinChappell said:


> Looks awesome! What's on ur side skirts?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


 Thanks 
Just some silly stickers from a little show I parked at. They list out some of the lines of aftermarket stuff on the car.


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Here is a quick picture I took from the side today. With the new wheels on, still waiting on my spacers for the front.


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Have most people been replacing there strut mounts when installing coilovers or swapping in lowering springs?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Wax job done! Now I need some pro pics done. Im on Air now, getting notch done next week to go lower in front. Front Wheel well lips rolled and pulled a little now need small spacer.


 Look'n good man! :thumbup: 



R0A5TEM said:


> Here is a quick picture I took from the side today. With the new wheels on, still waiting on my spacers for the front.


 From the first pic you posted, I wasn't sure how it would look but now seeing the entire side of you car, doesn't look bad at all. 



InvertedB said:


> Have most people been replacing there strut mounts when installing coilovers or swapping in lowering springs?


 I think it depends on your mileage, I had < 5k miles when I had my coils installed so the mounts were still new.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

InvertedB said:


> Have most people been replacing there strut mounts when installing coilovers or swapping in lowering springs?


 Mounts...not necessary _(unless you had a ridiculous amount of miles on them like 60k or something)_ 

Strut bearings & strut "pinch" bolt _(for the spindle)_ & axle bolts (if you're removing them) are the necessary components that need to be changed though!!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

R0A5TEM said:


> Here is a quick picture I took from the side today. With the new wheels on, still waiting on my spacers for the front.


 What size you going with?


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> What size you going with?


 The adapters for the wheels are 15mm. They are already on, (obviously) I went with an extra 10 mm spacer in the front.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

R0A5TEM said:


> The adapters for the wheels are 15mm. They are already on, (obviously) I went with an extra 10 mm spacer in the front.


 If you want to eliminate the 10mm spacer out of the pic. I have a set of 25mm H&R adapters that I can sell or trade you... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=74249874


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

R0A5TEM said:


> The adapters for the wheels are 15mm. They are already on, (obviously) I went with an extra 10 mm spacer in the front.


 What will your final ET be? 

And it sounds A LOT safer to pick up Boricua_aoc's 25mm adapters then to put on a spacer on top of an adapter IMO


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Boricua_aoc said:


> If you want to eliminate the 10mm spacer out of the pic. I have a set of 25mm H&R adapters that I can sell or trade you...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=74249874


 Already ordered the spacers last thursday, they should be in any day now.  

I wish i would've known about your adapters prior to me ordering spacers though. :banghead:


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Anybody with a set of Audi A7 S-Line wheels??


----------



## joechang0103 (Mar 30, 2011)

19' BBS CK 
stock suspension


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Anybody with a set of Audi A7 S-Line wheels??
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/19-WHEELS-AUDI-A8-A6-A4-Q5-VW-RABBIT-PASSAT-NEW-SET-4-ALLOY-RIMS-CAPS-/00/s/NDg1WDUwMw==/$(KGrHqJ,!okE63(r0n(0BO+nS)ViBQ~~60_12.JPG


 Just got a set myself... Wasn't able to put them on bc one of the hub rings were missing from one of the boxes. :facepalm:


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Just got a set myself... Wasn't able to put them on bc one of the hub rings were missing from one of the boxes. :facepalm:


 I can't wait to see them, those look amazing!


----------



## flexnix (Apr 29, 2004)

Anyone here on 20x8.5 all around and with Eibach springs only? Pics and tire size please. 

245-35-20 should be fine for 20x8.5? I don't like the stretched look.


----------



## joker1124 (Feb 28, 2012)

flexnix said:


> Anyone here on 20x8.5 all around and with Eibach springs only? Pics and tire size please.


 Will be putting 20x9 on in the next week or so with Eibach Springs.


----------



## flexnix (Apr 29, 2004)

joker1124 said:


> Will be putting 20x9 on in the next week or so with Eibach Springs.


 Awesome. Send me those pictures via PM!.


----------



## joker1124 (Feb 28, 2012)

flexnix said:


> Awesome. Send me those pictures via PM!.


 
You got it man.


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

joechang0103 said:


> 19' BBS CK
> stock suspension


 looks great. Is that East Liberty?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

joker1124 said:


> Will be putting 20x9 on in the next week or so with Eibach Springs.


 In for pics too :thumbup:


----------



## joechang0103 (Mar 30, 2011)

kidshorty said:


> looks great. Is that East Liberty?


 yup 
outside of goodyear


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

flexnix said:


> Anyone here on 20x8.5 all around and with Eibach springs only? Pics and tire size please.
> 
> 245-35-20 should be fine for 20x8.5? I don't like the stretched look.


 Im on 20x9 all around with H&R's, tire size 245-35-20. My biggest recomendation would be to stay with a ET40, you might need to stay with ET45 on the rear, no lower than that if you will be on springs. Otherwise you might run into rubbing issues. My pics are on pg. 44. 

My.02


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I can't remember when I pulled my wheels off a few days ago but are the stock wheel bolts ball or taper bolts? I'm getting ready to buy spacers which come w/extended bolts and not sure which bolts to purchase. Does it matter...? 

Thanks!


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

i think factory is ball?


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

1badhare said:


> i think factory is ball?


 Right, ball :thumbup:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally alittle better stance. I'm at 6 threads left in the back and like 4 left up front with my FKs. Could probably come up a bit in the back or alittle lower in front.... Opinions? 



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ go all down up front and a little lower in rear as well. Slam that bitch.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> ^^ go all down up front and a little lower in rear as well. Slam that bitch.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


+1, agreed! Look'n good tho!


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

I wouldn't have any rubbing issues? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

AustinChappell said:


> I wouldn't have any rubbing issues?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Tires to fender? Far from... Speed bumps and dips, maybe, lol.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AustinChappell said:


> I wouldn't have any rubbing issues?


What are you FTG right now?


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

25.25 in the front and 25.50 in the back. I think I'm going to drop the front to 25" maybe a tad more. Weather has been pretty ****ty 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AustinChappell said:


> 25.25 in the front and 25.50 in the back. I think I'm going to drop the front to 25" maybe a tad more. Weather has been pretty ****ty


Which FK's do you have?

I'm a hair under 25" in the front with my Konis and still have 12 threads left
25.25" in the rear with a bunch of threads left too


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea I thought the thread count was off. I was under the impression that the fk streetlines would pretty much set it on the ground lol. That's just what the guy told me. I don't have the tools to do the rears so I take it to a shop. I'll check the thread count when I lower the front more. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barzing (May 29, 2009)

*My CC*

My CC 2.0T DSG 2010 From Canada

STD COIL-OVER
Mercedes-Benz AMG AERO II 18 X 8,5 
215-45-R18 FALKEN ZIEX-ZE 912 


















Photo credit klibre.ca


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice but you need spacers big time. 
Love those wheels


----------



## mk62cc (Mar 28, 2012)

*Staggered 19" wheels*

Does anyone here have staggered wheels with a drop? I just installed some BE Breyton staggered 19s and they look extremely flush with no spacers. I fear adding a drop will create rubbing issues.

19 x 9.5 rear with ET42
19 x 8.5 front with ET35

tires: 255/35R19 all around. Yes they are straight walled in the front and yes it looks horrible.


----------



## mk62cc (Mar 28, 2012)

*Staggered 19" wheels*

Sorry, should've added pics


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

mk62cc said:


> Does anyone here have staggered wheels with a drop? I just installed some BE Breyton staggered 19s and they look extremely flush with no spacers. I fear adding a drop will create rubbing issues.
> 
> 19 x 9.5 rear with ET42
> 19 x 8.5 front with ET35
> ...


Try a 235 all around and that could save you some rubbing... rear cambers in a little and front also. so could be straight...


----------



## mk62cc (Mar 28, 2012)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> Try a 235 all around and that could save you some rubbing... rear cambers in a little and front also. so could be straight...


Thanks for the reply.

I am not a big fan of excessive tire stretch. Do you know if anyone has a 9.5" wide rim with a 235 tire? Pictures anywhere? I would like the tire bead to be in contact with the inside of the rim face. Also, I have staggered rims and uni-directional tires which leaves me without the ability to rotate tires. Do you know if the added camber would produce uneven tire wear over time?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

mk62cc said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am not a big fan of excessive tire stretch. Do you know if anyone has a 9.5" wide rim with a 235 tire? Pictures anywhere? I would like the tire bead to be in contact with the inside of the rim face. Also, I have staggered rims and uni-directional tires which leaves me without the ability to rotate tires. Do you know if the added camber would produce uneven tire wear over time?


Tyrestretch.com all the info you need

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mk62cc (Mar 28, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Tyrestretch.com all the info you need
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


Bthasht thanks for the link and from what I saw there that is exactly what I want to avoid.

Snobrdrdan did a pretty in depth review of the Eibach Pro Kit springs and it looks like a 1" drop in the front and a .8" drop in the back would be perfect without major issues depending on what the new setup maximum travel is during compression when going over holes or bumps in the road.

Hmmmm, so many choices and decisions...


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Fresh wash and wax this evening. :thumbup:


----------



## TheOtherStig (Jun 4, 2010)

R0A5TEM said:


> Fresh wash and wax this evening. :thumbup:


Please tell me the blue is a photoshop. 

Those rims are sick, but please....tell me......its a photoshop.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TheOtherStig said:


> Please tell me the blue is a photoshop.
> 
> Those rims are sick, but please....tell me......its a photoshop.


Those are real....



R0A5TEM said:


> Finally got my wheels back from paint and I must say, I'm very happy with how they turned out.
> 
> OEM Porsche 997 turbo rims. 19 x 8.5 all around.


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

^ I like the porsche wheels on this car, not feeling the blueness though.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

bordercitymadman said:


> ^ I like the porsche wheels on this car, not feeling the blueness though.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you for your input. :thumbup:


----------



## flexnix (Apr 29, 2004)

Someone locally is selling some GFG Kane's..

20x10 et 20 for the rear, 20x8.5 et 37 for the front. Would that rear size even fit? :sly:


----------



## mk62cc (Mar 28, 2012)

flexnix said:


> Someone locally is selling some GFG Kane's..
> 
> 20x10 et 20 for the rear, 20x8.5 et 37 for the front. Would that rear size even fit? :sly:


I'm running 19x9.5 et42, I would think that a 20x10 et20 would stick out waaay past the fender?


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

This is 20x9,5 with Et40 with -3.3 camber (Max).. 

20mm further out and 0,5" wider will not fit.. With OEM hight maybe..


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

i was able to tuck 19x9.5 et28 but maybe it changes when the wheels are 20's?


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Lug Bolts Question*

This is my first VW, and first dealing with lug bolts, I just purchased the A8 reps for my CC, like the ones a few guys have posted in this thread. I am wanting info on the length of bolts needed to install, so far the only info the wheel company has given me is that I need conical lug bolts. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## theobill (Jan 15, 2012)

235/35-19 replica audi r8 v10
Et 45
h&r.


----------



## TheOtherStig (Jun 4, 2010)

theobill said:


> 235/35-19 replica audi r8 v10
> Et 45
> h&r.


Those are awesome. 

Where did you get em?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

MONEY2BURN1 said:


> This is my first VW, and first dealing with lug bolts, I just purchased the A8 reps for my CC, like the ones a few guys have posted in this thread. I am wanting info on the length of bolts needed to install, so far the only info the wheel company has given me is that I need conical lug bolts. Thanks in advance for the help.


What are the specs of your wheels? I have the 20 x 8.5 et42 and the stock bolts work fine. Spacers just arrived today so when I get home from work, I will be putting those on. The spacers I rodered come with longer bolts.


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Mine are also 20x8.5, but et33 in the front and 42 in the rear. So if factory is ball, not sure why they said I need conical lug bolts. Do you know if 1badhare also used the factory lug bolts, it seems we all got the wheels from the same place? Thanks.


----------



## sallamya (Apr 20, 2012)

*will a 38 offset 20 inch wheels fit a 2012 vw cc?*

i have a vw cc and was wondering if a 20 38 offset in front and 40 offset in back will fit on a vw cc
??


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

MONEY2BURN1 said:


> Mine are also 20x8.5, but et33 in the front and 42 in the rear. So if factory is ball, not sure why they said I need conical lug bolts. Do you know if 1badhare also used the factory lug bolts, it seems we all got the wheels from the same place? Thanks.


I'm pretty sure he did. I ran factory bolts until today when my spacers came in and used the ball bolts it came with. Not sure if taper or ball type bolts depend on the wheels u get... Perhaps someone could chime in on that.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

sallamya said:


> i have a vw cc and was wondering if a 20 38 offset in front and 40 offset in back will fit on a vw cc
> ??


If you are on OEM suspension or coils, yes. I was running my wheels (20 x9) at 35 offset up front an i was rubbing on bumps and dips while lowered on H&R springs. In the rear ones I'm at 40 offset right now.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

[/QUOTE] 

that looks great what % tints You have ?


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*standard oem wheels*


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

In the process of installing the PSS10s onto the CC. Rears are done, tomorrow will be the fronts.


----------



## ccturbo (Jul 27, 2011)

theobill said:


> 235/35-19 replica audi r8 v10
> Et 45
> h&r.


 BIG :thumbup:


----------



## Barzing (May 29, 2009)

New wheels on my CC 
19 X 9,5 Rotiform BLQ Concave 
General Tire G-Max 225-35-R19 
STD COILOVER SUSPENSION


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Insane!!!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

It can go lower, but this is about where I want it at. May fine tune it later today if I need to, but front corners are at the same height and rears are at the same height, so I may just go get it aligned tomorrow morning. Now, just need to get some spacers for it.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Barzing said:


> New wheels on my CC
> 19 X 9,5 Rotiform BLQ Concave
> General Tire G-Max 225-35-R19
> STD COILOVER SUSPENSION


 Although I like your wheels something seems off with your setup. Like it doesn't look right somehow  Not low enough maybe or tire poking out too much.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Although I like your wheels something seems off with your setup. Like it doesn't look right somehow  Not low enough maybe or tire poking out too much.


 Curious what his offsets are... Look pretty aggressive.


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

Some new photos, and new springs - german TA Technix -25/20


----------



## TonyCC (Apr 22, 2012)

*Bentley rocks!!*

Sup guys! My name is Tony and i am from Moscow, Russia. (hello to Overdrive ) 

Take a look at my lil bit low CC on bentley wheels with -40 h&r springs!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Russia represent'n! 

Welcome and nice rides! :thumbup:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

I see drive2.ru is in the house. :beer:


----------



## Theros (Mar 21, 2012)

19" 245/35 ET: 35 and stock height. Wheels are Inter Action Inox Mesh II.


----------



## TonyCC (Apr 22, 2012)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Russia represent'n!
> 
> Welcome and nice rides! :thumbup:


 thx a lot, we nned this nice rides with this kind of tyres in Russia )


----------



## TonyCC (Apr 22, 2012)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Russia represent'n!
> 
> Welcome and nice rides! :thumbup:


 nice to see rus here


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Although I like your wheels something seems off with your setup. Like it doesn't look right somehow  Not low enough maybe or tire poking out too much.


 x2...I think you need "moar low" or less poke to properly pull off that amount of stretch, IMO 

Looks good from the side though 

What is "STD suspension" ?


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

TonyCC said:


> Sup guys! My name is Tony and i am from Moscow, Russia. (hello to Overdrive )
> 
> Take a look at my lil *Katie Holmes...*


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TonyCC (Apr 22, 2012)

HipsterDoofus said:


> :laugh::laugh:


 what's so funny? )


----------



## TonyCC (Apr 22, 2012)

TonyCC said:


> what's so funny? )


 no way she doesn't look like Katti


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks more like snooki. Nice car.


----------



## TonyCC (Apr 22, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Looks more like snooki. Nice car.


 thx for the comment : )


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

a friend


----------



## vdubau66 (Jul 16, 2009)

Put my aftermarket wheels on with new Dunlop Direzza Star Spec. K&N 69 series performance intake is on it`s way. Hopefully I get my eibach sport springs installed in the next 2 weeks. It takes time and AND money. Sooner or later it`ll get done. But for now it works for me. At some point I would like to get my factory wheels powder coated the same color as the car.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> a friend


 Illest? 
-


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

time for some new wheels soon, yeaa buddy


----------



## TWINCHARGED (Mar 30, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> a friend


 Could you ask your friend the size and offset of the wheels plz?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TWINCHARGED said:


> Could you ask your friend the size and offset of the wheels plz?


 From his build thread: 


illestCC.10 said:


> Yeah the wheels are 19x8.5 et 35 with 215-35-19 Continental DWS tires. I spaced the front out 12.5 mm to be in line with the back when I air out. You can't really tell from these pictures. Ill put up some more after I get an alignment today.


----------



## TWINCHARGED (Mar 30, 2012)

I must've missed that thread. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

Anywone here has pictures of a CC on 20" new Audi A8 wheels or 20" Audi TT RS ??


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Went to the King of the streets event in west palm on friday. Props to the guy who took this pic of my car on the way :thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Decent shot there. Stance looks nice.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Guys maybe you can answer this for me. Are the H&R a linear spring or progressive. Those that have gone the H&R route have you replaced the stock dampeners?


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

I am pretty sure they are progressive from what snobrdrdan has said.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Guys maybe you can answer this for me. Are the H&R a linear spring or progressive. Those that have gone the H&R route have you replaced the stock dampeners?


Progressive

The only linear springs are the (new) VWR springs from APR, Eibach Pro-Kit, DriverGear springs (from the B6 Passat), and the stock springs

Most guys on here don't replace the dampers....but if you want a better ride, I'd pair them up with some Koni Sports/Yellows
Or just get (Koni) coilovers


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

19" vmr v10s h&r sports


----------



## nolan386 (Nov 27, 2007)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> 19" vmr v10s h&r sports


how many threads do you have left on that pic?


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

nolan386 said:


> how many threads do you have left on that pic?


Not coils just h&r sport springs.


----------



## jamill2012cc (Jan 4, 2012)

*New AMG's and H&R Sports*

Here is my set up I just finished thanks to Vassili From Power Wheels Pro in Waterford Michigan(excellent deals and excellent customer service) And SnobrdrDan......who is cool as can be and a cc suspension wizard. New AMG's 19X8.5 et45 W/ 235/35/19 all around. H&R sport springs not settled yet but still better than stock. The first picture with the front of the car facing to the right is before the springs, it's dark and tough to tell though.


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Damn, those look good, but they make the brakes look tiny!


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann HV10-289
* 19x8.5 +38
* 235/35-19
* $285 ea.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann HRS6-204-GA:M
* 19x8.5 +47
* 235/35-19
* $285 ea.


----------



## zagato27 (Sep 16, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann HV10-289
> * 19x8.5 +38
> * 235/35-19
> * $285 ea.


WOW! Those wheels are the bomb!


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

got some better pics I think..

ADV8
19x8 ET44 with 235/35 F
19x9 ET42 with 265/30 R

Coilover Tein SSP with camber plates






























thinking of selling them also  http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Staggered-standard-concave-profile-with-Tires


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jamill2012cc said:


>


Looking sooooo good :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann HV10-289
> * 19x8.5 +38
> * 235/35-19
> * $285 ea.


Dion, are those the R8 spyder wheels? They look excellent.


----------



## jamill2012cc (Jan 4, 2012)

*Thanks snobrdrdan still settling my friend............Here are a few more with a 150 miles since you put the H&R's on. Reverse rake not too visible. lol*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

DOQ fastlane said:


> They look excellent.


Yeah, and I'm diggin' 'em. :thumbup:


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

What suspension is this CC running on??


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann HRS6-204-GA:M
> * 19x8.5 +47
> * 235/35-19
> * $285 ea.



What suspension is this CC running on??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

This CC is on H&R ultra-lows.


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

sdvolksGTi said:


> The Eibach look just as good as the H&R's and I also wanted to put theses wheels on it


Can someone ID this wheel for me and where I might obtain a set????


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

Sphinx8751 said:


> Can someone ID this wheel for me and where I might obtain a set????


http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/volkswagen/vw101-19-gunmetal-machined-face-et45-wheels-set.html

You can find them here


----------



## stoped (Mar 10, 2011)

*Finally...summer rubber*

Put my stock 17s wrapped in Conti Extreme Contact DWS in the garage for the winter. Now riding on

-Michelin Pilot SuperSport 235/35/19
-Hartmann HCC-305-GS (ET38)
-KW V3 Coilovers










Props to JR and Ryan at Redline Speedworx for the install.








Dropped about 1-1/4" front and back. A little rub on that little rear mud flap with two
adults in the back. Otherwise, plenty of room.
















Now, more horsepower...:laugh:


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

👍👍very nice


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Just need to order and install spacers.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

stoped said:


> Now riding on
> 
> -Michelin Pilot SuperSport 235/35/19
> -*Hartmann HCC-305-GS (ET38)*
> -KW V3 Coilovers


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

TWINCHARGED said:


> Could you ask your friend the size and offset of the wheels plz?


those are 19x8.5 et35 the widest and lowest offset Rotiform makes on 19 inch cast NUE's


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

If anyones interested I am selling my H&R/Bilstein sport setup in my sig.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann HRS6-204-MA
* matte-anthracite
* 20x9 +40


----------



## DarkoPrime (May 4, 2011)

Just got my Eibach Pro Kit springs installed today, thanks to hbombkid for giving me such a great deal on them :thumbup:! Already noticeable lower. I can't wait to throw on some 19's to compliment the drop. Any recommendations on a time frame for getting an alignment done?


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

DarkoPrime said:


> Just got my Eibach Pro Kit springs installed today, thanks to hbombkid for giving me such a great deal on them :thumbup:! Already noticeable lower. I can't wait to throw on some 19's to compliment the drop. Any recommendations on a time frame for getting an alignment done?


Pretty soon actually. You want the springs to settle. But at the same time you don't want to drive too long with the alignment off. Car is looking good btw!!


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

PLAccBo said:


> Pretty soon actually. You want the springs to settle. But at the same time you don't want to drive too long with the alignment off. Car is looking good btw!!


I am sure I will get static for saying this but I never did an alignment after my springs, put 5K plus miles on them before going to coils.


----------



## DarkoPrime (May 4, 2011)

PLAccBo said:


> Pretty soon actually. You want the springs to settle. But at the same time you don't want to drive too long with the alignment off. Car is looking good btw!!


Thank you!  Got a road trip coming up Friday, def will get it done before hand.


----------



## 95cabrio (Mar 6, 2003)

*2009 CC 4 Motion w/Audi S Line Reps*

19x8 35mm offset, 235/35 Falken 452, lowered on H&R's and Koni FSD's (we'll see if the pics work...)


----------



## 95cabrio (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## 95cabrio (Mar 6, 2003)

*Couple more with 19x8 Audi S Line reps, 35mm, on H&R springs*


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

B&G Springs (VR6 car)


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

19" Interlagos Reps with Conti DWS 24/35/19, Great ride quality


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann HS5-209-GA:M _(gloss-anthracite/machined)_
* 19x8.5 +38
* 235/35-19
* stock ride height


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1995cabrio said:


>


I was looking at this trying to figure out why you didn't have reverse rake or that much wheel gap up front....then I saw the title of your post: VR6 4 motion! :facepalm:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann HS5-209-GA:M _(gloss-anthracite/machined)_
> * 19x8.5 +38
> * 235/35-19
> * stock ride height


Wow!!!

Those 19's make the car look like it has a lift kit on


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

It's _usually_ why I sell a suspension kit shortly after. :laugh:


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

snobrdrdan-

Is that spray tint on the tail lights or did you go with a film? Want something similar but not that dark just enough to knock the stark red down a bit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

1995cabrio said:


>


I've been waiting to see those wheels actually on a car. On the various sites that sell replica wheels, I thought they looked ok, but in my head, I didn't think they would really enhance the look of the CC. Damn, I was wrong!!!  Nice car! I think these wheels have just become one of my favorites for the CC.


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann HS5-209-GA:M _(gloss-anthracite/machined)_
> * 19x8.5 +38
> * 235/35-19
> * stock ride height


No offense to the owner of this car but these pictures just taught me a very important life lesson:
If I can't get them done at the same time; LOWER FIRST, WHEELS SECOND!!! 

I mean, I've seen other cars not lowered with aftermarket wheels, but something about this one...


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh488/maxriganti/?action=view&current=DSC_0010.jpg

http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums.../maxriganti/?action=view&current=DSC_0003.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Can't wait to see the "after" pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

[email protected]!NG said:


>


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.... :what:

NEED MORE INFO/SPECS!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


>



I think I just threw up a little in my mouth. My god. 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Shifty said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.... :what:
> 
> NEED MORE INFO/SPECS!


I google'd it, turns out it's part of an Argentine race series. There are a few other CC pics on their site (which is in Spanish), but they're all done up in race colors.

http://www.trv6.com.ar/


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> I think I just threw up a little in my mouth. My god.


x2 



secondletter23 said:


> I've been waiting to see those wheels actually on a car. On the various sites that sell replica wheels, I thought they looked ok, but in my head, I didn't think they would really enhance the look of the CC. Damn, I was wrong!!!  Nice car! I think these wheels have just become one of my favorites for the CC.


Yeah now that you mention it & I took a second glance...those look *really* nice

Makes the car look very Audi-esque



baddceo said:


> snobrdrdan-
> 
> Is that spray tint on the tail lights or did you go with a film? Want something similar but not that dark just enough to knock the stark red down a bit?


Those pics weren't of my car....sorry man


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> x2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah after getting your PM I just realized I was looking at one of your responses and not your car. Thanks though.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

What suspension does the CC share with??

Like can I put lowering springs from a MKVI Jetta, B7 Passat, or a MKV Jetta??


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SHAG WAGON said:


> What suspension does the CC share with??
> 
> Like can I put lowering springs from a MKVI Jetta, B7 Passat, or a MKV Jetta??


Uhh...they have H&R and Eibach springs designed specifically for the CC already :screwy:

MK6 Jetta & B7 Passat suspension components are *NOT* the same!

But as far as sharing....B6 Passat springs would be the closest match since the CC is based directly off that platform

MK5 Jetta/GTI/GLI/Rabbit or MK6 Golf/GTI suspension coilovers fit as well. The springs from those platforms will physically fit, but don't match up well though (too stiff & wacky drops)


----------



## flynnstone (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you lowered, or OEM suspension? Which Reps are these?



peterek said:


> 19" Interlagos Reps with Conti DWS 24/35/19, Great ride quality


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

flynnstone said:


> Are you lowered, or OEM suspension? Which Reps are these?


He is at stock height

Those are Interlagos reps in 19"
_(OEM Interlagos were 18")_


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

flynnstone said:


> Are you lowered, or OEM suspension? Which Reps are these?


Yes , stock Suspension

Got the rims and tires from 
www.powerwheelspro.com/

Really nice smooth ride


----------



## bugaudiophile (Mar 14, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


>


 Love everything about this :heart::heart::heart: Where is the jizzed in my pants emoticon?


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

19" BBS LM reps. staggered 8.5/9.5, standard suspension


----------



## 914nickd (Jul 8, 2008)

*2012 r-Line*








eibach pro-kit on oe's powder coated , debadged, roof,grille,mirrors squirted black. more to come!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

*Koni SS coilovers, Cooper Zeon RS3-A*










Borla Catback now on, too...... sounds nice! 

TM


----------



## Ruskiy (Dec 31, 2009)

Got new wheels from my buddy, i dont know how i feel about them but they will work for now.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

New stickers








YOU LIKE THIS ?


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

clkitx said:


> New stickers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stickers aren't my thing, but I dig the wheels!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man reading through this thread makes me soo anxious to get new wheels and lower it....all the cars look good:thumbup:


----------



## DarkoPrime (May 4, 2011)

I really want the Hartmann R8 V10 Replicas...but wife hates them :screwy:, what's everyone else think? I want them bad! Not the best photoshop job...I've got Eibach springs so mine wouldn't be as low as Dion's white CC...opinions?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I say if u want them then just go for it and get them....she'll get used to them....on my previous vehicle I had listened to my wife about what to do and what not to do based on what she liked and in the end I just ended up making it how I had originally wanted and I loved it and she got used to it and just accepted it.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

What's next?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

*19 x 8.5 interlagos care of achtuning with 245/35 conti dws*


















Light Brown Metallic 2009 VR 4 Motion


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

DarkoPrime said:


> I really want the Hartmann R8 V10 Replicas...but wife hates them :screwy:, what's everyone else think? I want them bad! Not the best photoshop job...I've got Eibach springs so mine wouldn't be as low as Dion's white CC...opinions?


Personnally I'd not put wheels with black, on a black car.
I really dont like black wheels for black cars !
Best is HYPERSILVER 
My city I see A5 SPORTBACK with hypersilver, and its so good looking color !!
Just saw a CC with RS6 wheels, its nice


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

im thinking to replace my interlagos to this 19*8.5 / 5*112 / 34-35	:








here is the link. not sure if will fit nicely?
http://www.extremeracewheels.com/products-page/oem-wheels/audi/page/2/


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Koni Coilovers
OEM 18" Interlagos 
235/40/18 Cooper RS3-A tires
12mm spacers--front
5mm spacers--rear


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, Dan......
How do you like your Coopers?

My RS3-A's have been on for 3 weeks and I'm lovin' the performance, both dry & wet!
I'm takin' the twisties a good 10-15 mph quicker than the stock Conti H-rated ProContacts.
Great stance, too!

What are your thoughts???

TM


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

One more pic with the Coopers......

TM


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry if has been answered, but will it rub if i run 19x8.5 et34-35 235 tires and on eibach spring?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Shouldn't. I am running 19x8.5 et 38 with a 245/35 with the eibach kit and I get a very minor rub on the inside fender plastic liner, no fender rub itself. You offset should stick that wheel in just a bit a further and the 235 series tire will help. I have to tinker with that screw that sticks out on the rear fender I think to make it stop. it only happens on large road dips and that is infrequent at best.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

amouse said:


> im thinking to replace my interlagos to this 19*8.5 / 5*112 / 34-35	:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got same as Q7: (but TOUAREG wheels ATHEO) 
9X19 
ET60 
15MM SPACERS (warning you need cut the bolts !!) 
225/35/19 
And fit perfect  
No rub, just when big pothole ... 
Need pic ? PM


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

clkitx said:


> I got same as Q7: (but TOUAREG wheels ATHEO)
> 9X19
> ET60
> 15MM SPACERS (warning you need cut the bolts !!)
> ...


 
Post a picture asap!


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey 
Just did new pics !! 








































What ya think ?


----------



## TheLoudestCC (Jun 8, 2012)

clkitx said:


> Hey
> Just did new pics !!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice!!!!!!👍🇩🇪🇩🇪🇩🇪🇩🇪


----------



## TheOtherStig (Jun 4, 2010)

clkitx said:


> Hey
> Just did new pics !!
> 
> 
> ...


 I love those, but OMG they look heavy. 

Do you know the weight per wheel. 

Also, what kind of wheels are those, they look OEM...audi maybe?


----------



## demid (Feb 17, 2011)

Touareg oem ahteos 
About 25kg per wheel with tire plus adapter


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

They are not only looking heavy 
They ARE really heavy 
When I took off the copy wheel from the car, then put the OEM, my god, at least some KG more on the OEM ! 

TOUAREG OEM WHEELS 
ATHEO model 
(never saw a copy, rare wheels) 
ET60 

Seriously I think I really lost some HP, but nevermind, 200hp is ok


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

CCRlineBlack said:


> [email protected]!NG said:
> 
> 
> > Did some test-fits of the new selection from the Hartmann Wheel line-up:
> ...


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

xterrain said:


> CCRlineBlack said:
> 
> 
> > I'll second that. I just bought a 2012 R-Line in Black and am seriously eyeing these wheels. Does anyone have a picture of this setup on a black CC? If not could someone photoshop the above pictures to show what it'd look like with a black CC? Thanks!
> ...


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey 
Anyone has pics of CC with 3DSM wheels ? 
I wanna buy a pair ...


----------



## cc-dub-dub (May 9, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> wow


 does anyone know of something just like these avd5.0 in 19" but under $2k ? for my cc


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Ampiler said:


> Post a picture asap!


 20x9 on 245/35/20 
lowered on H&R springs


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

xterrain said:


> CCRlineBlack said:
> 
> 
> > I'll second that. I just bought a 2012 R-Line in Black and am seriously eyeing these wheels. Does anyone have a picture of this setup on a black CC? If not could someone photoshop the above pictures to show what it'd look like with a black CC? Thanks!
> ...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey, Dan......
> How do you like your Coopers?
> 
> My RS3-A's have been on for 3 weeks and I'm lovin' the performance, both dry & wet!
> ...


 Love them....super grippy!! 

Only bad part....just found a screw in one of them already....bummed me out  
Gotta take it to the tire shop tomorrow


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Wheels + spacers for sale soon ... but here in Belgium :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

GeoVDub said:


> The wheels are arriving in a July shipment if I recall correctly...


 Rough ETA at best. Still no shipping confirmation from the manufacturer. I have gloss-anthracite/machined in stock though!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

PS courtesy of some brown kid...


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

*hey there guys*

hey guys...been here for while.....haven't posted much in this thread 
have a question for you wheel/tire experts 

i am looking to pick up mb sl wheels...my friend is letting them go for a great price but im not sure if they will fit/fit right 

they are still wrapped in oem tires (which i know will not fit) 
front's are 245/??/18 
rear is 285/??/18 

the front wheels are 18 x 8.5 et 35 
the rear wheels are 18 x 9 et 40 
I have h&r sports/fk shocks sitting at home --- car is still oem 


will et 40 x 9 inch wheel rub on a cup kit? 
and any other info is greatly appreciated 


cheers :beer:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Rough ETA at best. Still no shipping confirmation from the manufacturer. I have gloss-anthracite/machined in stock though!


 It's really tempting, but I think given my location and climate the Matte may weather better, if that makes sense. 

That PS job makes me even more excited to have them on the car though, can't wait! 

/still waiting for my dealer to line up ANOTHER trade because the last one fell through 
//I hate you, random Minnesota VW dealership who traded my would-be car to another dealer


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> hey guys...been here for while.....haven't posted much in this thread
> have a question for you wheel/tire experts
> 
> i am looking to pick up mb sl wheels...my friend is letting them go for a great price but im not sure if they will fit/fit right
> ...


 Hello 

285 is toooo large for 9" :sly: 

I have 9x19 with 225 and back its rubbin' when we're 5 on the car 
Front is rubbin' also when i'm alone and take a big pothole. 
And i have ET45 !! 
ET40 + 285 :thumbdown: will not fit !! 
It will fit, but not good looking, and can't go down with coilovers.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Quick question guys, 

Do MKV/ MKVI springs work on a 2009 CC VR6?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

They'd _physically_ fit the car but the spring rate wouldn't match. I wouldn't. 



1slow1.8t said:


> will et 40 x 9 inch wheel rub on a cup kit?
> and any other info is greatly appreciated


 You could make it fit if you had planned to stretch tire or run negative camber, both not _"recommended"_ but very do-able. 










^ 20x9 +40, 235/30s. No rub.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm think about buying either VWR Springs or H&R, is there a difference? Also do I need any thing else like dampers or shocks?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Rlinetexas said:


> Also do I need any thing else like dampers or shocks?


 Depends, do you want to risk the potential of having to do your suspension twice? Upgraded shocks/dampers would be recommended as the OEM shocks were not engineered with the higher spring rate in mind. In the extreme circumstance you could potentially blow a shock prematurely and be back in there replacing it. (labor cost or your time twice) That said many are running "just springs" on stock shocks and they seem to be ok with it. _*shrug_ 

I have no input on spring comparison.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Depends, do you want to risk the potential of having to do your suspension twice? Upgraded shocks/dampers would be recommended as the OEM shocks were not engineered with the higher spring rate in mind. In the extreme circumstance you could potentially blow a shock prematurely and be back in there replacing it. (labor cost or your time twice) That said many are running "just springs" on stock shocks and they seem to be ok with it. _*shrug_
> 
> I have no input on spring comparison.


 Ok, so you recommend a coilover instead?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

If you're thinking about doing a spring over shock set-up, then yeah you might as well consider spending a little more and get yourself a coil-over kit that offers you height adjustment so you can fine tune that ride height where you want it. But realize that a coil-over kit is designed for performance so there will be a sacrifice in comfort. If you're not willing to sacrifice the comfort but want to get rid of the gap then do the spring/shock set-up at a minimum or spend more for a damping adjustable coil-over suspension kit if you want the best of both worlds.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> If you're thinking about doing a spring over shock set-up, then yeah you might as well consider spending a little more and get yourself a coil-over kit that offers you height adjustment so you can fine tune that ride height where you want it. But realize that a coil-over kit is designed for performance so there will be a sacrifice in comfort. If you're not willing to sacrifice the comfort but want to get rid of the gap then do the spring/shock set-up at a minimum or spend more for a damping adjustable coil-over suspension kit if you want the best of both worlds.


 Thanks for the advice!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> Thanks for the advice!


 Go Koni Coilovers...... the best of both worlds! 

Adjustable height *and* adjustable dampers. 
Very, very little compromise in comfort, with a tremendous improvement in cornering & looks!!! 
For about $1,000 + install, it's a NO BRAINER. 

TM


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I concur. Bang-for-buck it doesn't get much better. :thumbup:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> Go Koni Coilovers...... the best of both worlds!
> 
> Adjustable height *and* adjustable dampers.
> Very, very little compromise in comfort, with a tremendous improvement in cornering & looks!!!
> ...


 +1 for Koni coils


----------



## madeinkorea23 (Dec 8, 2006)

Traded in my MK5 Rabbit 2 months ago and picked up this CC R-Line. I have been in absolute love with this car and put the new wheels on and just had the coilovers put on yesterday so here are 2 pics from my cell phone. I went with ST coilovers which have been great so far and the wheels are ADV5.0 Track Spec 20x9.5 all around. 

Here are some phone cam shots before the photoshoot takes place. I'll have better pictures once the coils settle and fenders are rolled/pulled.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

gotcha..so no point to test fit with oem tires 

so what size tire can I be safe with on a 1.8-2 inch drop 

mb sl fronts are 18 x 8.5 et 35 
rear is 18 x 9 et 40


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

madeinkorea23 said:


> Traded in my MK5 Rabbit 2 months ago and picked up this CC R-Line. I have been in absolute love with this car and put the new wheels on and just had the coilovers put on yesterday so here are 2 pics from my cell phone. I went with ST coilovers which have been great so far and the wheels are *ADV5.0 Track Spec 20x9.5* all around.


 Offset? Tire size? Curious to see a shot from the rear/front to see how the fitment is.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Rough ETA at best. Still no shipping confirmation from the manufacturer. I have gloss-anthracite/machined in stock though!


 No 18" love?


----------



## madeinkorea23 (Dec 8, 2006)

njm23 said:


> Offset? Tire size? Curious to see a shot from the rear/front to see how the fitment is.


 I'll take pics when the photoshoot takes place but the offset is 32 on the front and 48 on the rear. I'm using 255/30/20 all around so I'm going to be rolling the front fenders a bit. I love the fitment though. Exactly how I wanted it to look.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks good! :thumbup: 



1slow1.8t said:


> so what size tire can I be safe with on a 1.8-2 inch drop


 You're probably looking at a 235/40 front and 245/35 rear, but I haven't personally run that spec to know exactly what you might expect to sit. _(Might want to look and see if anyone else is running similar spec wheels and find out what tires they're running.)_ 



snobrdrdan said:


> No 18" love?


 In the works for the matte finish but not yet for the gloss. Currently available in gloss silver.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

madeinkorea23 said:


> I'll take pics when the photoshoot takes place but the offset is 32 on the front and 48 on the rear. I'm using 255/30/20 all around so I'm going to be rolling the front fenders a bit. I love the fitment though. Exactly how I wanted it to look.


 Well if you want to help me out, as your wheels although .5" wider, match my offsets very close, and I am trying to figure out what to order for my adapters, and it seams most guys on here that had similar wheels no longer own them or the car so I can't get any help. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...need-picture&p=77926235&posted=1#post77926235


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

MRR HR2 19x8.5 et35 all around 
215/35/19 


definitely need spacers in the front and rear


----------



## madeinkorea23 (Dec 8, 2006)

njm23 said:


> Well if you want to help me out, as your wheels although .5" wider, match my offsets very close, and I am trying to figure out what to order for my adapters, and it seams most guys on here that had similar wheels no longer own them or the car so I can't get any help. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...need-picture&p=77926235&posted=1#post77926235


 
I took some pictures to show you how it sits with the fender. Not the best pics but hope these work for you.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

madeinkorea23 said:


> I took some pictures to show you how it sits with the fender. Not the best pics but hope these work for you.


 AWESOME, thank you so much! Spot on as to what I needed to make a decision. :beer:


----------



## The5ickne55 (Sep 23, 2009)

Can anyone help me track down some 8mm spacers?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

The5ickne55 said:


> Can anyone help me track down some 8mm spacers?


 Search eBay for this item#: 230709867310 - they are Ichiba spacers. I bought a set a few months ago.


----------



## The5ickne55 (Sep 23, 2009)

The bolts included, can they be used to replace my current lug bolts? I was planning on ordering some new ones.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm curious as well. Pardon my newbie-ness, how does the spacer stay on when you take the wheels off?


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Epence said:


> i'm curious as well. Pardon my newbie-ness, how does the spacer stay on when you take the wheels off?


 It doesn't. The only thing that holds the spacer on is the lip of it that sits on the hub until it gets "sanwhiched" by the wheel.. Just go onto 42 draft designs website, plenty of spacers available and it is great quality.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

kimchi29 said:


> MRR HR2 19x8.5 et35 all around
> 215/35/19
> 
> 
> definitely need spacers in the front and rear


 The rear is not a good stance in my opinion, i dont like how it's "too much" 
But if you like this thats good eace:


----------



## The5ickne55 (Sep 23, 2009)

Would it be better to just order the spacers and lugs seperate? I have had my eye on http://www.ebay.com/itm/160806637542?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

But I want to make sure these spacers are as good as the ichiba spacers.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

clkitx said:


> The rear is not a good stance in my opinion, i dont like how it's "too much"
> But if you like this thats good eace:


 to eachs own 


btw this is aired out which makes it look a tad weird with full camber and so much space.


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

TMCCRline said:


> Borla Catback now on, too...... sounds nice!
> 
> TM


 Looks good! I'm leaning towards Koni coilovers.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

J_Ro said:


> Looks good! I'm leaning towards Koni coilovers.


 Thanks, J_Ro........ 

Besides having a great stance (IMHO), the performance benefits are tremendous without sacrificing comfort! 

TM


----------



## cc-dub-dub (May 9, 2012)

hey i just bought au102 19" 8.5 et35 all around. what's the biggest tire size would you guys suggest? 225 or 235? i have it dropped on konis. 
thanks


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

cc-dub-dub said:


> hey i just bought au102 19" 8.5 et35 all around. what's the biggest tire size would you guys suggest? 225 or 235? i have it dropped on konis.
> thanks


 Depends if you want a thick looking tire, or more of a stretched look granted neither of those will be "stretched" on a 8.5" wheel.. With an 8.5", running a 235 would be plenty of rubber/sidewall, 225 wouldn't look as meaty. www.tyrestretch.com they have 225/35 and 235/35 on 19's in there you can look at as an example. If you are really low may want to consider running 225 just to avoid rubbing, but if your not slammed either one should be fine.


----------



## cc-dub-dub (May 9, 2012)

thanks alot. im almost all the way down but i will be adjusting it when i put the wheels on. i just want more rubber because here in worcester ma, driving around hurts even on stock 17s and konis. thats pretty much the reason why i went with 19s intead of 20s.


----------



## cc-dub-dub (May 9, 2012)

is there a noticible difference in the ride comfort between 225 and 235? i saw someone on the forum said it was like night and day.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Width shouldn't make a difference. I went from 235 45 to 245 40 and with the eibachs my ride is not really any more harsh. What I hear now are the cracks in the road because I lost some of the profile.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

It will make a small difference. Remeber the tire size is a ratio, so 235/40/18 means the tire is 
235mm wide
40% of 235 = sidewall height
18 is the rim diameter.

So the sidewall on a 235 is slightly taller than a 225. Also a 225 on a 8.5" rim has a slight stretch to it.

I have 225/40/18 on my fronts and 245/40/18 on my rears (in the process of getting new tires) wish I had gone 235 instead of 225.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

cc-dub-dub said:


> is there a noticible difference in the ride comfort between 225 and 235? i saw someone on the forum said it was like night and day.


I have 225/35/19 and I don't feel much of a difference. I am however on coils with the dampening set on medium. About 75%. You feel bumps more than you would with stock suspension and wheels but it's not terrible.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

clkitx said:


> The rear is not a good stance in my opinion, i dont like how it's "too much"
> But if you like this thats good eace:



I concur  I prefer a flush look on the cc. But that's just my opinion. To each his own.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

New pics
atheo 9x19 et45 final


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

clkitx said:


> New pics
> atheo 9x19 et45 final


Nice shots.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Very cool back ground. What airport is that?


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

anyone got a picture with 19" Talladega on CC? OEM wheel for Golf R.


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

*Q7's?*

Anyone know where to find these reps in a CC vw fitment in the states?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/cc2w.jpg/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We used to have 'em.  _(discontinued)_


----------



## Cosmin CsM (Jul 3, 2012)

amouse said:


> anyone got a picture with 19" Talladega on CC? OEM wheel for Golf R.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpR5b_Fps_4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Nice 4th of july gift for my dub
Tapatalk Galaxy S2


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

ciki said:


> Nice 4th of july gift for my dub
> Tapatalk Galaxy S2


19's or 20's???

Which brand, please?

TM


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Its not airport but station (rail) 
Thanks


----------



## zagato27 (Sep 16, 2007)

clkitx said:


> Its not airport but station (rail)
> Thanks


It's pretty cool station. Where is it? Love the parking garage.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Shuz said:


> Got a new set of non-chrome wheels for my S550. Paid $5000 with tires when I bought them 6K miles ago. Can't find them anywhere for less than $900 apiece. Any questions call 813-220-4555...


No no no


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> 19's or 20's???
> 
> Which brand, please?
> 
> TM


these are 19s 8.5 et35 i bought them from oemwheelsplus.com

im a little disappointed because my tires didnt come in today.
i went with continental dws 225/35/19, i had sears match the price on tirerack, but about couple of hrs later i found them about $30 cheaper per each tire on carid.com so hopefully they will match that price ;]
now ill have to wait till they come in on Thursday. ill take some pictures right after i put them on.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

clkitx said:


> New pics
> atheo 9x19 et45 final



best pictures on this thread


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

ciki said:


> best pictures on this thread


x2

Nicely done. #2 my favorite, the others are good, but 2nd is off the charts.
Did you park and run to take the picture or you had help?


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

zagato27 said:


> It's pretty cool station. Where is it? Love the parking garage.


 LEUK (Belgium) (Liège)


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> x2
> 
> Nicely done. #2 my favorite, the others are good, but 2nd is off the charts.
> Did you park and run to take the picture or you had help?


I park then did pictures, no problem, POLICE was there in the parking but didnt say anything 
Friend was with me but just looking :laugh: 
Have 55 pics just posted 3 here.
FULL ALBUM:
http://imageshack.us/g/341/img1633ccshoot.jpg/


----------



## zagato27 (Sep 16, 2007)

clkitx said:


> I park then did pictures, no problem, POLICE was there in the parking but didnt say anything
> Friend was with me but just looking :laugh:
> Have 55 pics just posted 3 here.
> FULL ALBUM:
> http://imageshack.us/g/341/img1633ccshoot.jpg/


Thanks for telling us the location of the photo shoot. WOW! What a cool train station. The parking garage is pretty cool too and can't believe how clean it is! Great shots and BTW nice CC


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Cosmin CsM said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpR5b_Fps_4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Thanks! now, the size is 19x8 ET50, how much spacer i need to look flush?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

amouse said:


> Thanks! now, the size is 19x8 ET50, how much spacer i need to look flush?


Et38 is just about flush on an 8.5 so you probably need a 12mm to 14mm spacer to get you where you need depending on your lowering options.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

20x8 BBS still on B&G Springs. :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Shifty said:


> 20x8 BBS still on B&G Springs. :thumbup:



What is the weight of this wheel?

Thanks!

TM


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

TMCCRline said:


> What is the weight of this wheel?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> TM


Hmmm I don't know exactly, but with the tires they don't feel like they weigh much more (if any) than my Interlagos!


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

*Wheel torque*

Just ordered some MRR HR2's and some Hankook 245/35/19s....

What do you guys recommend these wheels be torqued down at?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

20lbs is usually good. I think if my mind serves me correctly.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

It's *90* lb-ft. Also best to re-check/torque after the first 50-miles. :thumbup:


----------



## John2.8GLI (Jan 15, 2008)

*Camera Phone Sorry!*


----------



## John2.8GLI (Jan 15, 2008)

John2.8GLI said:


>



And shes really dirty...


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

19 x 8.5 et 35
225/35/19 dws
Koni all the way down up front and about 5 threds in the back with full tank. 
Ill lower the back When i Get half a tank of gas 
I went all the way down up front just to See how it looks, and also to test the noise theory, and Yes i still Get some noise When turning the wheel. I think Its the Springs rubing against each other. Ill put a rubber hose around them to check it later This week. 

Ill be also getting 3mm spacers for the front. 
Tapatalk Galaxy S2


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

ciki said:


> 19 x 8.5 et 35
> 225/35/19 dws
> Koni all the way down up front and about 5 threds in the back with full tank.
> Ill lower the back When i Get half a tank of gas
> ...


Are you rubbing at all? I have the same setup with 245 tires and I suspect that I am rubbing because of the wider tire? It's only when I hit big dips in the road?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man there's A LOT of good looking cars on the last page (55)....makes me proud to own a CC


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

baddceo said:


> Are you rubbing at all? I have the same setup with 245 tires and I suspect that I am rubbing because of the wider tire? It's only when I hit big dips in the road?


im not rubbing at all, i just went out and there was 3 of us in the car and not a single rubadubdub!!!!


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

Just got the Air Ride Slam Kit installed. Still waiting on Rotiform for new wheels, update to come when they arrive!









(the Jetta is running on PSS9's, and looks like a Toureg now)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I've always wondered how much a air ride conversion costs??


----------



## passatjr (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi guys..
Am new to Passat CC..just got my car last week and immediately did the necessary changes i.e changed rims/tyres and lowering springs but now I'm having rubbing issues at the rear..

My setup : 245/35/19 et.35 and lowered with H&R springs.. there's 1 finger clearance at the F and 1/2 finger clearance at the R. 

When there's a load at the back or when i take corners a little fast,the tires start to rub..
Among the suggestions i got was : to change to Eibach to increase the height a bit, to change the tires to 235/35, to use a different offset, to skim the wheels (inner hub) by 2mm...:banghead:

I'm at a lost as to what to do 1st...any feedback will be appreciated.
If I've posted at the wrong sect. pls direct me accordingly.. Thks


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ look inside your rear wheel Wells where the bumper meets the body. There is a tab there. Grind that tab off. It does not affect anything there are plenty more supports holding the bumper on. That is the majority of your rubbing issues

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

passatjr said:


> Hi guys..
> Am new to Passat CC..just got my car last week and immediately did the necessary changes i.e changed rims/tyres and lowering springs but now I'm having rubbing issues at the rear..
> 
> My setup : 245/35/19 et.35 and lowered with H&R springs.. there's 1 finger clearance at the F and 1/2 finger clearance at the R.
> ...


Hello

245 is too large
What's wheel wide ? 9" ?
I have 9" with 225 but ET45 and doesnt rub !


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

gooberbora said:


> Just got the Air Ride Slam Kit installed. Still waiting on Rotiform for new wheels, update to come when they arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm the car should get lower than that. are you notched ?


----------



## mk62cc (Mar 28, 2012)

clkitx said:


> Hello
> 
> 245 is too large
> What's wheel wide ? 9" ?
> I have 9" with 225 but ET45 and doesnt rub !


I am running 255/35/19 ET42 on a 9.5" wide rim and I have no rubbing issues, yet... However, I am running Eibach pro kit springs and have yet to "load" my rear end down with an excessive amount of people or gear. My stereo system is only a single 10" W6 and JL 500/1 amp, this adds very little in way of weight. The roads around my way are pretty well maintained so I haven't encountered any huge pot holes or dips.

If you can afford to get the Eibach's and swap them out yourself I would personally go that route as the ride on the Eibachs are quite good IMO.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

mk62cc said:


> I am running 255/35/19 ET42 on a 9.5" wide rim and I have no rubbing issues, yet... However, I am running Eibach pro kit springs and have yet to "load" my rear end down with an excessive amount of people or gear. My stereo system is only a single 10" W6 and JL 500/1 amp, this adds very little in way of weight. The roads around my way are pretty well maintained so I haven't encountered any huge pot holes or dips.
> 
> If you can afford to get the Eibach's and swap them out yourself I would personally go that route as the ride on the Eibachs are quite good IMO.


You have 4.2 CENTIMETRE more large than me, strange that you dont have any rubbing issue
I dont rub too but its near, if too heavy load on the car.

But maybe your rear camber is high ?
See mine:


----------



## passatjr (Dec 19, 2009)

Thks guys.. mine's 19x8.5
Am gonna try Eibach Prokit Springs 1st cos the 245/35's looks uber cool and flushed..

Will update accordingly..


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

kimchi29 said:


> hmm the car should get lower than that. are you notched ?


Yea its notched, its still on oem rollers so when I get the rotiform set up on it'll bring the everything down about an inch to an inch and a half. So updates to come. Its definitely sitting on tie rods right now. Next (if needed) is notch for tie rods. Time will tell.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

passatjr said:


> Thks guys.. mine's 19x8.5
> Am gonna try Eibach Prokit Springs 1st cos the 245/35's looks uber cool and flushed..
> 
> Will update accordingly..


I think you'll be happier with the Pro-Kit :thumbup:


----------



## John2.8GLI (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thanks Again*

For those CoilOvers SnobrderDan!


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

18x8 et 41 Black Thunder
235/40/18 Hankook Ventus V4
Eibach Pro-Kit
ECS Spacers 10.5 front/.5 rear

I know the Eibach's don't have a drastic drop, but I wanted much more than I got. I'll go with 19's once I wear out the tires on it now.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Man there's A LOT of good looking cars on the last page (55)....makes me proud to own a CC


Who's ?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

my cc in finally dropped.....pics soon to come =)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

John2.8GLI said:


> For those CoilOvers SnobrderDan!


I was wondering if you ever put them on....never heard back from you

Car looks good though :thumbup:



Sphinx8751 said:


> 18x8 et 41 Black Thunder
> 235/40/18 Hankook Ventus V4
> Eibach Pro-Kit
> ECS Spacers 10.5 front/.5 rear
> ...


Is that a before picture!?!?

That can't be the Eibach Pro-Kit....it should sit lower than that

Your rear looks like a 4 finger gap...Eibach leaves a less than 2 finger gap


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> I was wondering if you ever put them on....never heard back from you
> 
> Car looks good though :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I think its a before pic, lol, hummer mode


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

gooberbora said:


> Yea its notched, its still on oem rollers so when I get the rotiform set up on it'll bring the everything down about an inch to an inch and a half. So updates to come. Its definitely sitting on tie rods right now. Next (if needed) is notch for tie rods. Time will tell.


 i think you'll be surprised how much it DOESNT come down ...lose the bumpstops on the rear shocks, and get ready to buy a lip kit its the only way unless you do bagyard rears but even then the lower you go out back the higher it gets in the front:banghead:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Is that a before picture!?!?
> 
> That can't be the Eibach Pro-Kit....it should sit lower than that
> 
> Your rear looks like a 4 finger gap...Eibach leaves a less than 2 finger gap


Agreed. It's either a before pic or he got the Driver Gear springs stamped with Eibach.


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

2013 with new wheels 20x9 et 41


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice wheels... But it just doesn't look good at that height.


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Nice wheels... But it just doesn't look good at that height.


I know I want to order coil
Overs or springs I just don't know what route to go


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

jayd1 said:


> i think you'll be surprised how much it DOESNT come down ...lose the bumpstops on the rear shocks, and get ready to buy a lip kit its the only way unless you do bagyard rears but even then the lower you go out back the higher it gets in the front:banghead:


This has definitely been a learning process. I am somewhat disappointed with how high the front lip is, so it looks like a gold coast lip kit with skirts will be in my future. Overall though, pictures do not do the height justice. It is stupid low when you see it in person. Especially trying to get out of the car and you realize the floor pan is all of in inch or two off the ground lol.

But current goal is to make the subframe become friends with terra firma. Like i said, after rollers we shall see what needs to be done!


----------



## passatjr (Dec 19, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> I think you'll be happier with the Pro-Kit :thumbup:


Yes you are right!
I've change to Eibach Pro-kits and it's a tight-two-finger all around...:laugh:

Problem solved! Tq


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

passatjr said:


> Yes you are right!
> I've change to Eibach Pro-kits and it's a tight-two-finger all around...:laugh:
> 
> Problem solved! Tq


Good to hear man :beer:


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

*Eibach Pro Kit*

Ace Ally Convex in Titanium 19x8.5 ET 45 need spacers.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

baddceo said:


> Ace Ally Convex in Titanium 19x8.5 ET 45 need spacers.


Are you lowered?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Yes, Eibach Pro Kit.


----------



## jayslim (May 2, 2012)

Wheels: Forgestar CF10's, 19x8.5, gunmetal gloss, no spacers, offset: who the hell knows.
Tires: Falken FK452's 235/35/19
Suspension: Eibach Pro-kit

Pictures from the Forgestar blog


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Are you lowered?


Lol are you serious ? 
Sure, do you remember what is a CC not lowered ? its like a hummer :laugh: 

baddceo:
Nice pics, great colors, just need different tyres + spacers :thumbup:


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

Another with the CK's and B&G springs :beer:


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

clkitx said:


> Lol are you serious ?
> Sure, do you remember what is a CC not lowered ? its like a hummer :laugh:
> 
> baddceo:
> Nice pics, great colors, just need different tyres + spacers :thumbup:


Why different tires. The DWS is a great tire with great wear rating.


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

baddceo said:


> Why different tires. The DWS is a great tire with great wear rating.


Agreed.....I think your car sits perfectly....


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

*Audi A7 / A8 replica wheels*

*Wheels:* AU102-1880-5112-35GMF from oemwheelsplus.com. 18x8, 5x112, ET35, gunmetal finish. VW center caps ordered and on the way.

*Tires:* Pirelli Pzero Nero 235/40R18 91H M+S

*Suspension: *Eibach Pro-Kit springs 85105.140 (not installed yet)


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Great a7 wheels, i like the model
But need at least 19" on a CC
+ lower it (soon for you, great) 
And different TYRE, my opinion


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

Hub centric rings came today and finally got the wheels put on....

MRR HR2 19x8.5
Hankook V12 245/35/19
Stock suspension - suspension settled and I think they look great.....yes yes i know, go lower.....yesterday I got an APR tune and with the wheels I will need to chill out for a bit, one thing at a time.

Forgive the crappy iphone pics, I'll take some pics with my 7D once I clean up the car tomorrow.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

clkitx said:


> Great a7 wheels, i like the model
> But need at least 19" on a CC
> + lower it (soon for you, great)
> And different TYRE, my opinion


This is the second time you have indicated that someone should have a different tire. It's an odd comment so I am curious what you think the right tire is and why.

I have the DWS and you said the same thing?

What tires are you running?


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

baddceo said:


> This is the second time you have indicated that someone should have a different tire. It's an odd comment so I am curious what you think the right tire is and why.
> 
> I have the DWS and you said the same thing?
> 
> What tires are you running?


I would ignore - the DWS are a fantastic tire, and the tread wear on the 17's I have is 500....they will last a long time


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

I take no value in the comment, i am just curious what tire is supposed to be right in this persons mind.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Ehmm

sorry guys, my mistake writing,
I was talking about the size 
Not the tyre brand
Did you think I look at the tyre brand ? :laugh: My opinion I don't care if you drive with 80$ tyre or 200$ tyre ...
I just wanna say for low riders, fitment, better other tyre, like 225/35 on a 19x9 ... instead of 255/35 ...
Its jut better looking ...
You ride with what you want, its just my opinion, I'm sure you choose the good tyre brand ...


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

clkitx said:


> Ehmm
> 
> sorry guys, my mistake writing,
> I was talking about the size
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

clkitx said:


> Ehmm
> 
> sorry guys, my mistake writing,
> I was talking about the size
> ...



I'm more of an OEM+ guy vs. slammed, tucked, stance, stretched...or whatever. Not that I don't appreciate them and think they look great. It's just not for me and my daily commute on our crappy Bay Area roads. Hence why I went for 18's over 19+ wheels and tires (tyres in your case). I've had my share of car show ready / track ready cars in the past. I'm just in a different phase now. So now I am putting my setup here for those who are in the same boat as me and want input on wheel setups that aren't 19s and 20s with coilovers. 

BTW...awesome photos of your CC. Props to the photographer who took those train station pics!


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Eddie Designs said:


>


:what: Please tell me those are just a friends wheels for a "test" fit?


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

opcorn:


njm23 said:


> :what: Please tell me those are just a friends wheels for a "test" fit?


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

njm23 said:


> :what: Please tell me those are just a friends wheels for a "test" fit?


Current wheels until I sell them to fund for some new shoes.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Eddie Designs said:


> Current wheels until I sell them to fund for some new shoes.


:beer: just doesn't exactly "fit" the cc imho, i thought I was over in the MKIV section for a second :laugh: your on air yea? gotta get that back down!


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

DomozitoLK said:


> I'm more of an OEM+ guy vs. slammed, tucked, stance, stretched...or whatever. Not that I don't appreciate them and think they look great. It's just not for me and my daily commute on our crappy Bay Area roads. Hence why I went for 18's over 19+ wheels and tires (tyres in your case). I've had my share of car show ready / track ready cars in the past. I'm just in a different phase now. So now I am putting my setup here for those who are in the same boat as me and want input on wheel setups that aren't 19s and 20s with coilovers.
> 
> BTW...awesome photos of your CC. Props to the photographer who took those train station pics!


Hello

Sure, it depends where you drive too
You should see my city, the height my car is, some parts of road I can't take .... its boring sometimes !

My past wheels, I've broken 1 wheel on highway because of the thin tires (225/35 on 8.5") ...

The pics I did my self, with a 600D Canon 

And sorry for tyre/tire, I'm French, not so good english, I do my best :laugh:


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

clkitx said:


> The pics I did my self, with a 600D Canon
> 
> And sorry for tyre/tire, I'm French, not so good english, I do my best :laugh:


De rien. Vous parlez bien l'Anglais. J'ai beaucoup de famille en France (region d'Alsace) et j'ai visite la bas en Belgique aussi. Votres photos sont excellent!


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

DomozitoLK said:


> *Wheels:* AU102-1880-5112-35GMF from oemwheelsplus.com. 18x8, 5x112, ET35, gunmetal finish. VW center caps ordered and on the way.
> 
> *Tires:* Pirelli Pzero Nero 235/40R18 91H M+S
> 
> *Suspension: *Eibach Pro-Kit springs 85105.140 (not installed yet)


Several people have asked me about the VW center caps for the Audi replica wheels. I got them from a Chinese vendor here:

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...011-Jetta-Golf-Mk6-Passat-B6-wholesalers.html

It cost me $29.02 shipped to California. It took a little over a week to get them (they just arrived last night). They are cheaply made and are a little lower quality than the AU102 Audi hub caps that came with the wheels. The VW logo is glued to the five-point Audi style cover. The gray paint is a little lighter shade than the AU102 Audi caps.

There are a couple things that needed modifying to make them fit. First, a tab needs to be ground off (I used a Dremel to do it) to fit the hub bore. And second, a hole needs to be drilled through the face for the hub cap tool to be able to remove it in the future without breaking the hub cap. I am adding detail photos below.



















*Here is the tab to be removed...*










*After the tab has been removed...*


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

njm23 said:


> :beer: just doesn't exactly "fit" the cc imho, i thought I was over in the MKIV section for a second :laugh: your on air yea? gotta get that back down!


Just put back on the OEM wheels. Took the BBS RS's off so I can take pictures for people to buy. I ended up installing the airlift rear struts and cut the bump stop and now Im about .5" away from lip to edge of the rim in the rear. Lol. The picture was taken with stock struts in the rear. :laugh:


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

DomozitoLK said:


> De rien. Vous parlez bien l'Anglais. J'ai beaucoup de famille en France (region d'Alsace) et j'ai visite la bas en Belgique aussi. Votres photos sont excellent!


Hey, good French 
I live in Belgium 
So bad weather now here, 13° and big big rain ... 
France south is hot !


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone where familiar with Breyton Wheels? any pros and cons? im really eyeing on this.. 








19x8.5 ET45. Any advise is very much appreciated.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't know much about Breyton other than that they are usually made for BMWs but if you find a set that fits the CC , :thumbup:. Those pictured look sweet.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

As long as all that silly writing doesn't come on the wheel...


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

19x8.5 
35 offset 
Continental dws 225/40/R19

No rubbing so far but i drive pretty safe. The rain has kept me from taking some real photos with my camera. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I've been on here and have had my setup for a bit so I better post mine before these wheels get over-played 










DomozitoLK: Looks like you had the same idea as I did.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I've been on here and have had my setup for a bit so I better post mine before these wheels get over-played
> 
> DomozitoLK: Looks like you had the same idea as I did.


:thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I've been on here and have had my setup for a bit so I better post mine before these wheels get over-played
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great stance nice wheels :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I've been on here and have had my setup for a bit so I better post mine before these wheels get over-played
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are these the 19's or 20's???


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AustinChappell said:


> 19x8.5
> 35 offset
> Continental dws 225/40/R19
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

daaammm alot of people r getting AU102sssssss


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

ciki said:


> daaammm alot of people r getting AU102sssssss


I've been wanting a set for a long time. I've had *1badhare*'s white CC with 20's as my desktop pattern for awhile now for inspiration. They look so good on a CC (IMHO), but maybe I'm a bit biased.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

AustinChappell said:


> 19x8.5
> 35 offset
> Continental dws 225/40/R19
> 
> ...


Are those the Hartmann 256 GA:M?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Great looking wheels everybody....this is probably one of my favorite threads :beer::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

ciki said:


> daaammm alot of people r getting AU102sssssss


I haven't seen to many cc's post pics up? I think ive seen like two three counting dion with the hartmanns. 



GeoVDub said:


> Are those the Hartmann 256 GA:M?


They are the AU510's from OEM Plus





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's a quick photo this afternoon of it in the driveway. I haven't had the time to find a nice backdrop for a good shoot. 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Here's a quick photo this afternoon of it in the driveway. I haven't had the time to find a nice backdrop for a good shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about that utility truck makes for a nice backdrop


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

^^ wow that looks extra nice for some reason

bought some really cheap wheels earlier....im dropped on fk shocks and h+r sports


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Im loving the way it's coming along. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

DomozitoLK said:


> :thumbup:  :thumbup:





clkitx said:


> Great stance nice wheels :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks!



TMCCRline said:


> Are these the 19's or 20's???


20 x 8.5, et42, 12mm spacer front and 8mm rear, 225/30 for tires. No rubbing whatsoever.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> ^^ wow that looks extra nice for some reason
> 
> bought some really cheap wheels earlier....im dropped on fk shocks and h+r sports


^^^^ Looks nice!!!! Finally...LOL


----------



## Patroncris (Jul 4, 2012)

Is that Nissan GTR parked next to you?


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

*Un-Official CC with A7/A8 reps (AU102) post*



ciki said:


> daaammm alot of people r getting AU102sssssss





AustinChappell said:


> I haven't seen to many cc's post pics up? I think ive seen like two three counting dion with the hartmanns.


Here are the ones I know of:



1badhare (sold them: 11-20-2011)
tcracing
xx4u2nvxx 
2013 CC Addict
BORA RSI
ciki
2005bluesti 
domozitolk (me)


*1badhare*, Pottstown, PA, 2012 CC R-Line -- 20x8.5" ET33, gunmetal machined face finish. 225/30-20 tires.










*tcracing*, Rocklin, CA, 2012 CC R-Line -- 20x8.5" ET42, gunmetal machined face finish. 225/30-20 tires.










*xx4u2nvxx*, near Alexandria, VA, 2011 CC R-Line -- 20x8.5" ET42, gunmetal machined face finish. 12mm spacer front and 8mm rear. 225/30-20 tires.










*2013 CC Addict*, Jacksonville, FL, 2013 CC -- 20x8.5" ET33, gunmetal machined face finish. 235/35-20 tires. H&R Springs.










*BORA RSI*, Chicago, IL, 2009 CC -- 19x8.5", ET35 silver finish. 235/35-19 tires. Eibach Pro-kit springs.










*ciki*, Worcester, MA, 2010 CC Lux -- 19x8.5 ET35 gunmetal machined face finish. 225/35-19 tires.










*2005bluesti*, Bensenville, IL, 2013 CC -- 19x8.5 ET35 gunmetal machined face finish. 










*domozitolk*, San Jose, CA, 2010 CC Sport -- 18x8.0", ET35 gunmetal machined face finish. 235/40-18 tires. Eibach Pro-kit springs.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Patroncris said:


> Is that Nissan GTR parked next to you?


Yes, that's my buddy's GTR -- 700+ hp on pump gas.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

DomozitoLK said:


> Here are the ones I know of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were talking about the wheels i have my bad. The A7 reps are just a beautiful wheel. I actually wanted them but my gf talked me into the AU510s. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2005bluesti (Apr 2, 2008)

Add me to the list  PICS TO COME SOON


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

This may have been answered in the 100+ pages of this thread but I don't remember seeing it. What is the lowest coilovers they make for the CC? I currently have the H&R street coils and need to go lower.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

FK's. Helpers out. You be scrapin


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Perfect thanks! I have some VMR wheels I need to get in the fenders.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

H&R Ultra Lows...... they go pretty low!

Ask Dion from Achtuning
I think he's still on them.


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Dumb question but which model FK?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

opcorn: I want to get the fk street line coils once I get new wheels....they go pretty low and are decently priced....only drawback is the dampening isn't adjustable but I guess that's where the savings come from....lucky for me the roads around me are pretty smooth and well taken care of


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

TMCCRline said:


> H&R Ultra Lows...... they go pretty low!
> 
> Ask Dion from Achtuning
> I think he's still on them.


True story. 










H&R ultra-lows with about an inch+ of threads left to go up front, only half-way down out back. (You'll need to notch frame to go any lower.) None of this "remove suspension parts to make low" business, and properly damped for the ride height. Believe it or not, silky smooth ride on the highway.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

... Same height on 18s for reference:


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I've been on here and have had my setup for a bit so I better post mine before these wheels get over-played
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what size tire did you use on these man your car looks amazing :laugh:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Toma23 said:


>


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

xclusiveHB said:


> what size tire did you use on these man your car looks amazing :laugh:


Thanks man! 225/30/20, wish I would have done 235/30 but I think I would have rubbed for sure.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Thanks man! 225/30/20, wish I would have done 235/30 but I think I would have rubbed for sure.



225/35-20 is a great compromise.

I've used this size before and the slight additional 5% in tread height helps the ride comfort a great deal and improves the stance, without rubbing.

TM


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

With just basic sport springs is anyone having issues getting their alignment back in spec? The G35 coupe I had before was nuts.....only did moderate Tein H Tech springs but ended up another $500 into the adventure needing adjustable front and rear camber arms to save the tires.

Cool thread, sharp cars guys. I like how those Hufs? look on the CC....don't think I'll be changing wheels though......the Thunders go so well with my black CC w/ factory aero.

Are the Thunder wheels sought after around here or not too popular? I don't see too many cars running them.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Dion.....
Are you still on your 20" Q7 reps???
Never sold them?

TM


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

ohsixmtee said:


> With just basic sport springs is anyone having issues getting their alignment back in spec? The G35 coupe I had before was nuts.....only did moderate Tein H Tech springs but ended up another $500 into the adventure needing adjustable front and rear camber arms to save the tires.
> 
> Cool thread, sharp cars guys. I like how those Hufs? look on the CC....don't think I'll be changing wheels though......the Thunders go so well with my black CC w/ factory aero.
> 
> Are the Thunder wheels sought after around here or not too popular? I don't see too many cars running them.


Alignment should be no problem with sport springs (H&R, Eibach) since those are a mild drop. You're right, the Thunder wheels aren't very popular. I'm not a huge fan of them, but that's me. Not sure if the Thunder wheels were an option for the CC or were they an option for the Mk5 GTI/Jetta which had an available Thunder Bunny body kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey, Dion.....
> Are you still on your 20" Q7 reps???
> Never sold them?
> 
> TM


Yep, still running them. Still searching for the next wheel so these will likely be on the rest of this Summer/Fall.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

ohsixmtee said:


> With just basic sport springs is anyone having issues getting their alignment back in spec? The G35 coupe I had before was nuts.....only did moderate Tein H Tech springs but ended up another $500 into the adventure needing adjustable front and rear camber arms to save the tires.
> 
> Cool thread, sharp cars guys. I like how those Hufs? look on the CC....don't think I'll be changing wheels though......the Thunders go so well with my black CC w/ factory aero.
> 
> Are the Thunder wheels sought after around here or not too popular? I don't see too many cars running them.


I just had mine aligned after my sport spring install. Can't do camber on front so those will be off at about -1.5/-1.6. Back wobble adjust for camber at full open leaves the rear a -1.2. Toe is no problem in front and back. Both of those specs are still within VW tolerance. I have a VR6 which is heavier so that is probably making the front sit off a hair more than the 2.0T. Camber is not very noticeable in either front or rear at those settings.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

2005bluesti said:


> Add me to the list  PICS TO COME SOON


Done...I've added a placeholder for you. Also added wheel and tire specs to the list as well.


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Alignment should be no problem with sport springs (H&R, Eibach) since those are a mild drop. You're right, the Thunder wheels aren't very popular. I'm not a huge fan of them, but that's me. Not sure if the Thunder wheels were an option for the CC or were they an option for the Mk5 GTI/Jetta which had an available Thunder Bunny body kit.


Thanks for the information. I think the Thunder wheels work best with Black paint, I really don't think they'd suit any other color...could be wrong though.



baddceo said:


> I just had mine aligned after my sport spring install. Can't do camber on front so those will be off at about -1.5/-1.6. Back wobble adjust for camber at full open leaves the rear a -1.2. Toe is no problem in front and back. Both of those specs are still within VW tolerance. I have a VR6 which is heavier so that is probably making the front sit off a hair more than the 2.0T. Camber is not very noticeable in either front or rear at those settings.


Thanks for the information, I wouldn't mind sport springs but I don't want to tie up a bunch of money into the project like I had to with the G35.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

19x9 et53 OEM Range Rover wheels
20mm Adapter up front to make it et33
15mm adapter out back for et38
225/35/19 tire
Solo-Werks coilovers: still have another 1/2" in the rear still, and about 1/4" up front, but need to roll the front fenders to go any lower.


----------



## mk62cc (Mar 28, 2012)

*Breyton wheels*



amouse said:


> Anyone where familiar with Breyton Wheels? any pros and cons? im really eyeing on this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have the black 19" GTS-AV on my Urano Grey CC. I think they look pretty good. No complaints...yet.


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

Just another shot after a 4 hour detail. Still trying to debate on some wheels that will tuck nicely.


----------



## 2005bluesti (Apr 2, 2008)

19'' Au102 and Koni SS


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Favorite wheels on CC. Still want these. OEM Wheels? What size and tire?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

mk62cc said:


> I actually have the black 19" GTS-AV on my Urano Grey CC. I think they look pretty good. No complaints...yet.


 Any pics unless you've posted them somewhere already...? I've always been a fan of those wheels even before I got my CC...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> H&R ultra-lows with about an inch+ of threads left to go up front, only half-way down out back. (You'll need to notch frame to go any lower.) None of this "remove suspension parts to make low" business, and properly damped for the ride height. Believe it or not, silky smooth ride on the highway.


 Those are the MK5 specific coilovers though, right? 
(not CC specific) 



ohsixmtee said:


> With just basic sport springs is anyone having issues getting their alignment back in spec? The G35 coupe I had before was nuts.....only did moderate Tein H Tech springs but ended up another $500 into the adventure needing adjustable front and rear camber arms to save the tires.
> 
> Cool thread, sharp cars guys. I like how those Hufs? look on the CC....don't think I'll be changing wheels though......the Thunders go so well with my black CC w/ factory aero.
> 
> Are the Thunder wheels sought after around here or not too popular? I don't see too many cars running them.


 No issues with alignment on the CC 

As for Thunder wheels...ECS Tuning has some take-offs for cheap: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Thunder/ES2568455/


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is a quick teaser of my wheels. 
VMR V710 
19x8.5 +35 with 7mm spacer (f)
19x9.5 +45 (r)
225/40/19 all around
H&R sport coilovers (soon to be Ultralows)

I'll have more pics soon


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Is 35 the finish offset with the spacer installed or are you running 28 up front? I'm running the exact tires and curious if you rub. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm running 28et after the spacers. No rubbing at all


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Those are the MK5 specific coilovers though, right?
> (not CC specific)


 _Technically_ I'm running the Mk6 p/n, but either one. :thumbup:


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

Hey guys with the Koni's....I just ordered these from redline motorworks - from searching around I read that the rear's have factory camber bolts that are adjustable, but the fronts will need a camber plate - if so, what camber kit have you guys been instaling? 

these are the coils I just ordered: 

http://www.redline-motorworks.com/product_p/1150 5080.htm


----------



## papa1 (Feb 28, 2012)

mk62cc said:


> I actually have the black 19" GTS-AV on my Urano Grey CC. I think they look pretty good. No complaints...yet.


 I have the GTS-AV on my GLI. Very strong wheel, I love them!! As strong as a factory wheel and I've hit some holes that would have destroyed cheap reps.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

AustinChappell said:


> Here's a quick photo this afternoon of it in the driveway. I haven't had the time to find a nice backdrop for a good shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 like the way you hi-lited the wheels. 
nice job. i take it you are a pro photographer?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

*Spacer Question.....*

Running Koni coilovers, spun pretty far down, with OEM 18" Mallorys (ET 41, I believe) 

What size spacers should I run? 

Would 12mm (front) and 5mm (rear) give me too muck poke?










Thanks! 

TM


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

If you don't intend to do anything with your fender/fender liner to give yourself additional clearance I can only suggest up to an 8mm spacer up front. With 8s up front, leaving the rears alone should even things out, maybe a 3mm if anything. Go beyond the 8mm up front and you're trimming fender liners at least to give yourself the additional clearance. _(In my experience.)_ Only you can be the true judge of how much room you have to come out based on factors like ride height and tire size/brand that we can't account for behind the keyboard.  



jpipdw said:


> if so, what camber kit have you guys been instaling?


 Most of us are not. While we are unable to bring the alignment specs right back to factory specs, we can get close enough so as not to be _too_ concerned with inner tire wear. You still need to keep an eye on your tires and rotate accordingly. :thumbup:


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Most of us are not. While we are unable to bring the alignment specs right back to factory specs, we can get close enough so as not to be _too_ concerned with inner tire wear. You still need to keep an eye on your tires and rotate accordingly. :thumbup:


 thanks man, that explains why a few google searches didn't yield too many results as far as camber kits :facepalm:


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

sfccryder said:


> like the way you hi-lited the wheels.
> nice job. i take it you are a pro photographer?


 Nah just do it as a hobby with a cheapo nikon and a arsenal of lenses. 
Thanks for the complement though! 
I posted these in the candy white thread but never posted them here. Wish I had better lighting this day. I should have been here at like 7am. Instead it was at sunset. 
Little better back drop. Dirty car and dirty camera... I need to get it serviced i guess. 














































Also played with a midnight photo. Didn't have the equipment to light up key areas but it will do. 

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

jpipdw said:


> Hey guys with the Koni's....I just ordered these from redline motorworks - from searching around I read that the rear's have factory camber bolts that are adjustable, but the fronts will need a camber plate - if so, what camber kit have you guys been instaling?
> 
> these are the coils I just ordered:
> 
> ...


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

ciki said:


> ur cc has adjustable camber in the back, its not in the konis


 Cool - what about the front?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

I don't think they make one for the cc that doesn't require some drilling into the tower plate. And even then I am not sure they are for the cc.


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

_Looooooove_ me some VSXXs!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> _Looooooove_ me some VSXXs!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :laugh: may be trading them for something else and I just got them hehe.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Eddie Designs said:


> :laugh: may be trading them for something else and I just got them hehe.


 Are they 18s or 19s? Still look a little small?


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> _Looooooove_ me some VSXXs!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 someone's selling these for 1600 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5676507-FS-19-quot-Work-VS-XX-Gold&highlight=work+gold


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^ They are sold already. I had my eye on those.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bthasht said:


> Are they 18s or 19s? Still look a little small?


 They look like 19s. Any wheel with a lip will look smaller since the spokes don't go out to the edge of the wheel.


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> They look like 19s. Any wheel with a lip will look smaller since the spokes don't go out to the edge of the wheel.


 Correct they are 19s. Anyone want to buy them? Small nicks and tires have 3k miles :laugh:


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

Sooo I have KW v3's all the way down, on 19s and its not low enough, any other legit quality coilover go lower then those? I hate to go to bags but just dont know what other options I have


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

clean01golf said:


> Sooo I have KW v3's all the way down, on 19s and its not low enough, any other legit quality coilover go lower then those? I hate to go to bags but just dont know what other options I have


 H&R for sure, or even maybe ST coilovers. There is a picture with people who have both of those on their CCs who say they go really low. But if you are looking for the tuck look then bags may be your only option.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

clean01golf said:


> Sooo I have KW v3's all the way down, on 19s and its not low enough, any other legit quality coilover go lower then those? I hate to go to bags but just dont know what other options I have


 
H&R UltraLows.... 

TM


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

clean01golf said:


> Sooo I have KW v3's all the way down, on 19s and its not low enough, any other legit quality coilover go lower then those? I hate to go to bags but just dont know what other options I have


 In order of lowness:
Fk (helper springs removed)
Raceland (helper springs removed)
Vmaxx with adjustable dampers
H&R ultralows
Koni with adjustable dampers

I'm on vmaxx all the way down on 20s. I tuck all tire and sit fender to wheel. Perches in up front collars removed. No perches or collars out back. Dampers set three under hard. All my fenders are rolled. No fender liners. Passenger side frame notch for axle. Front will clean rocks off the thread every time i turn. No racekor turns for me, but i love the Lowz 

This pic is with sway bar still in. I have since cut it out and got another 1/4". 









Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> In order of lowness:
> Fk (helper springs removed)
> Raceland (helper springs removed)
> Vmaxx with adjustable dampers
> ...


 Noice. :thumbup:


----------



## papa1 (Feb 28, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Running Koni coilovers, spun pretty far down, with OEM 18" Mallorys (ET 41, I believe)
> 
> What size spacers should I run?
> 
> ...


 Where did you get those DRL's??


----------



## TiguanVA (Jul 29, 2011)

*Eibach & Enkei*




























Eibach Prokit springs 
Bright Silver Paint Enkei Racing PF01 
Continental DWS tires


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

GLI12 said:


> Where did you get those DRL's??


 
DRL's are from Achtuning Korea, as shown in my signature. 
Jae is great to work with Takes 3-4 days, air-shipped right from Korea! 
Easy install with very explicit instructions (online). 

They double as turnsignals, blinking yellow when active. 

TM


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

Anywone here rolling on Lambroghini rims??


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Running Koni coilovers, spun pretty far down, with OEM 18" Mallorys (ET 41, I believe)
> 
> What size spacers should I run?
> 
> Would 12mm (front) and 5mm (rear) give me too muck poke?


 5mm in the back is perfect....no rubbing. 

Running 12mm's up front & with those Coopers....I was rubbing on the fender liner a little. 

8mm's would be perfect....and thankfully H&R just introduced (well maybe they didn't, lol?) 8mm's with the wheel centric ring....these are what you want or get them from Dion: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Wheels/Spacers/HR/ES2537950/ 




Eddie Designs said:


> H&R for sure, or even maybe ST coilovers. There is a picture with people who have both of those on their CCs who say they go really low. But if you are looking for the tuck look then bags may be your only option.


 ST coilovers are made by KW. 
The KW V1, V2, V3, ST's.....all give the pretty much the same drop (and don't go that low). 
They all just have different features is the difference 

So if the V3's aren't working out...the ST's aren't gonna be any different


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> 5mm in the back is perfect....no rubbing.
> 
> Running 12mm's up front & with those Coopers....I was rubbing on the fender liner a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> ST coilovers are made by KW.
> The KW V1, V2, V3, ST's.....all give the pretty much the same drop (and don't go that low).
> They all just have different features is the difference
> 
> So if the V3's aren't working out...the ST's aren't gonna be any different


 I was just going by what the owner of the ST coilovers said. They look like they go pretty low in the pictures. :laugh:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> snobrdrdan said:
> 
> 
> > 5mm in the back is perfect....no rubbing.
> ...


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> TMCCRline said:
> 
> 
> > I'm running 12 front 5 rear I'm pretty much all the way down I have no rubbing , I went lil bit too low in the front and on dips I rubbed a bit luckily no fender damage then I spun them back up to what DAN originally had them set when he install them and no more issues , with 8 mm in the front you won't rub but 12 and trying to go low yeah for sure you will rub and possibly bent your fenders
> ...


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

TMCCRline said:


> DRL's are from Achtuning Korea, as shown in my signature.
> Jae is great to work with Takes 3-4 days, air-shipped right from Korea!
> Easy install with very explicit instructions (online).
> 
> ...


 Do they cause any bulb fault lights?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

TheRodfather said:


> Do they cause any bulb fault lights?


 
No fault lights! 

I use these as my DRL's, with no headlights (via VAGCOM)


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Saving to our gallery!


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

New wheels on the CC ! 
Before: 








Now: 








































3SDM 
8.5" FRONT 
9.5" REAR 
225/35/19 
Gonna buy spacers for front (0.5cm, maybe 1cm) rear is good !


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Those look great! :thumbup:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Toma23 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Toma, for your feedback!
> ...


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Saving to our gallery!


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Thanks again to you and Skylar for answering all of my questions!


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

clkitx what is your susp set-up ? 
can you post some more less artistic oriented pics :laugh: 
more of the car less of the tree. 
thx


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


>


 Love these wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## vwj81 (Jun 12, 2012)

clkitx said:


>


 pure sexiness right there...


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> clkitx what is your susp set-up ?
> can you post some more less artistic oriented pics :laugh:
> more of the car less of the tree.
> thx











HDR one 
Big day shoot for soon 
Some night pics on my facebook 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151118298481117.484497.577001116&type=1


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

sick, most likely my next wheel setup. 
what susp are You running? 
dont have fb account fortunately.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

8.5 x 19 front + 0.5cm spacer 
9.5 x 19 rear 
225/35/19 front & rear 
kw v1, front can go 2mm more, rear can do 0.5cm more.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Other pics with the 3sdm 0.01


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

great shots, great looking car. 
could use spacer up front? or its just an angle? 
wondering if its possible to run 19x9.5 all around...


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ween2010 said:


> Love these wheels. :thumbup:


 +1 :thumbup:


----------



## TheOtherStig (Jun 4, 2010)

clkitx said:


> Other pics with the 3sdm 0.01


 What kind of wheels are those, they are gorgeous.


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

Bthasht said:


> In order of lowness:
> Fk (helper springs removed)
> Raceland (helper springs removed)
> Vmaxx with adjustable dampers
> ...


 Saw you turning onto Military Today coming from daves shop! Very Dope!!!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

clkitx said:


> Other pics with the 3sdm 0.01


 That picture is awesome and obviously so is the CC! Awesome wheels! opcorn: :thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

jokerdude1333 said:


> Saw you turning onto Military Today coming from daves shop! Very Dope!!!


 What were you in? I drive in tunnel vision alot.
Dave was great. Alignment finally now that my height is the way i want it. Also vagcom some goodies for me. Great guy.

Nice cambered.









Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Thanks very much, once again, Dan!!!
> Spacers are ordered and on-the-way!
> 8's for the front and 5's for the rear.
> 
> ...


 The 28mm might be a little too aggressive for everyday driving & especially in winter (that rear will come flying around). 

I'd try the 24mm H&R RSB on stiff, first, and then see how you like it


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

TheOtherStig said:


> What kind of wheels are those, they are gorgeous.


 Its 3SDM 0.01


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> great shots, great looking car.
> could use spacer up front? or its just an angle?
> wondering if its possible to run 19x9.5 all around...


 Front is not as good looking as rear because 8.5 
A little bit sad, I should have try 9.5 but maybe it would have been too large and would rub non-stop ... 
I dont wanna use 205/35 on my car ... at least 225. 
These pics are with 0.5cm spacers, maybe I should use 10mm ? (now rubbin' front when car charged) 
(sorry bad english)


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

Bthasht said:


> What were you in? I drive in tunnel vision alot.
> Dave was great. Alignment finally now that my height is the way i want it. Also vagcom some goodies for me. Great guy.
> 
> Nice cambered.
> ...


 I was taking a right off of military and saw you turning left. I was in a white CC taking a right onto whatever road dave is off of. Yeah dave is a good guy and knows whats he doing for sure! 

And car was looking Awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Not going to lie, ive been debating on getting air/coilovers and voiding my warranty..... But after seeing this pretty positive im gonna have to start ordering parts


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

jokerdude1333 said:


> I was taking a right off of military and saw you turning left. I was in a white CC taking a right onto whatever road dave is off of. Yeah dave is a good guy and knows whats he doing for sure!
> 
> And car was looking Awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Not going to lie, ive been debating on getting air/coilovers and voiding my warranty..... But after seeing this pretty positive im gonna have to start ordering parts


 
Thanx for the love. Thier are a couple CC around here on air, and most that want to go real low go with the air route. I went coils for that same reason. To go LOW all the time not just when parked. Alot of work I put into her to have her sit the way she does though. Looking back I probably should have just went air to begin with. At least then I could drive anywhere I want. Now I have to be very careful. 

What was Dave doing to yours? Pm me if you ever want to get together, need input, need help installing something or whatever.


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

jokerdude1333 said:


> I was taking a right off of military and saw you turning left. I was in a white CC taking a right onto whatever road dave is off of. Yeah dave is a good guy and knows whats he doing for sure!
> 
> And car was looking Awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Not going to lie, ive been debating on getting air/coilovers and voiding my warranty..... But after seeing this pretty positive im gonna have to start ordering parts


 Suspension "should not" void your factory warranty. Only on parts related to suspension could the dealership refuse to do repairs due to modifications. 

Still needing to notch the frame. We are looking for a shop space down here in Atlanta, but hard to come by a good location for the right price. One location we looked at right next to the train yard, but probably a no go.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Should not is the key word there. If they can justify that lowering causes a problem with the car rolling which in turn impacts the mechanicals they can deny coverage and trying to beat VW in a battle to prove otherwise will just cost you money. Besides if the dealer doesn't want to work on your car they just won't then they will flag your vin in the system and you will have problems everywhere.... Maybe!


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

The dealerships in Atlanta dont give a lot of issue. Every VW Ive owned to do warranty work has been lowered drastically have been repaired fine. Even the axles!


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

For those of you guys running 8.5" width, what offset if getting you flush or with a slight poke? 
I have a 38 ET and the fronts aren't as flush as i would like. I want to get spacers but not sure what size


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

washanobotit said:


> For those of you guys running 8.5" width, what offset if getting you flush or with a slight poke?
> I have a 38 ET and the fronts aren't as flush as i would like. I want to get spacers but not sure what size


 12mm should do it.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

DomozitoLK said:


> *Wheels:* AU102-1880-5112-35GMF from oemwheelsplus.com. 18x8, 5x112, ET35, gunmetal finish. VW center caps from China.
> 
> *Tires:* Pirelli Pzero Nero 235/40R18 91H M+S
> 
> *Suspension: *Eibach Pro-Kit springs 85105.140


 Just installed my springs today...waiting for it to settle. The shop told me it may take up to 500-miles. So happy with the result so far!


----------



## ccproject (Jun 26, 2012)

DomozitoLK said:


> Just installed my springs today...waiting for it to settle. The shop told me it may take up to 500-miles. So happy with the result so far!


 
Looks awesome - nicely done!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

absolutely amazing! Well done sir!


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

eibach's look good with 18's 
just about right amount of drop for dd.


----------



## papa1 (Feb 28, 2012)

ccproject said:


> Looks awesome - nicely done!


 Looks really nice bro, always loved the CC. On a side note, I miss living in Cali, I was stationed in San Diego for 4 years and I loved it. Just too far away from my family on the other coast ( Boston ).


----------



## papa1 (Feb 28, 2012)

TheOtherStig said:


> What kind of wheels are those, they are gorgeous.


 They look like Miro 111 to me!!


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

GLI12 said:


> They look like Miro 111 to me!!


 Those wheels look great on CC's too. They were my first choice before deciding on the Audi reps. :thumbup: 




GLI12 said:


> Looks really nice bro, always loved the CC.





wh1te09gti said:


> eibach's look good with 18's
> just about right amount of drop for dd.





praneetloke said:


> absolutely amazing! Well done sir!





ccproject said:


> Looks awesome - nicely done!


 Thanks all. After living with them for 3-4 days now, I like them alot. The drop looks great and the ride quality isn't far off from stock. The handling has been sharpened some, but I'm starting to see that the weak link are the shocks. Still feels a tiny bit floaty. I think a set of Koni yellow adjustables are in order for a future mod/upgrade. That should dial it in about perfect (for me anyway).


----------



## mk62cc (Mar 28, 2012)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Any pics unless you've posted them somewhere already...? I've always been a fan of those wheels even before I got my CC...


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Ended up getting the H&R ultra lows. Adjustable perches removed in the rear and as low as I can go without hitting axle in the front. 19x9.5 +45 rear ( thinking about an 8mm spacer) and 19x8.5 +35 with a 8mm spacer in front.


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

A couple edited ones for fun


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for the reply. What did you have to do in vagcom for it to work? Right now I have it set fogs as drls(corner lights), but I'm probably gonna get these


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Tails tinted (Smoke Lamin-X) & debadged 

TM


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Tails tinted (Smoke Lamin-X) & debadged
> 
> TM


 Nice ! 
Easy to put, the tail light tint film ? 
I'm looking for ... but not as dark as yours


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

clkitx said:


> Nice !
> Easy to put, the tail light tint film ?
> I'm looking for ... but not as dark as yours


 Had it down professionally by "Shades of Grey". 
Both the tails & reflectors for $140. 

They are nearly as dark as they appear here..... car was in the shadows. 
Smoke is the perfect shade! 

I'll try to post more accurate pics later. 

TM


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Had it down professionally by "Shades of Grey".
> Both the tails & reflectors for $140.
> 
> They are nearly as dark as they appear here..... car was in the shadows.
> ...


 I bought on eBay China now 30cm x 120cm light black film for the tail lights. 
11$... I'm gonna try, cant loose a lot :laugh:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Had it down professionally by "Shades of Grey".


 :thumbup: for Shades of Gray. Had mine tinted there.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm considering selling my 20" Lexani's (LSS-5).... 

...... any takers??? PM me. 












Love my OEM Mallorys with the stance on the Koni coilovers: 












TM


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Man I love the look of those wheels! I want to get these for my car but I wonder how they would look in 18s. I'm a little afraid of the potholes on the Dallas streets!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> Tails tinted (Smoke Lamin-X) & debadged
> 
> TM


 Nice! :thumbup: 

Question -- do you drive w/your DRLs and fogs on or never both, one or the other? Just wondering what you mostly do. Same w/headlights, what combo do you do most frequently? I assume your DRLs are on switches so you can turn them off and on.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Nice! :thumbup:
> 
> Question -- do you drive w/your DRLs and fogs on or never both, one or the other? Just wondering what you mostly do. Same w/headlights, what combo do you do most frequently? I assume your DRLs are on switches so you can turn them off and on.


 
My LED's are now my DRL's...... always on when my car is on! 
I disabled my headlight DRL's via VAGCOM. 

Never use my fogs. 
I just leave my headlight switch on "Auto"..... 










TM


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

gidiyup1 said:


> Man I love the look of those wheels! I want to get these for my car but I wonder how they would look in 18s. I'm a little afraid of the potholes on the Dallas streets!


 I had no issues here in Bucks County & Philly, even with our horrendous potholes, etc. 
I ran 225-35-20 up front, with 255-30-20 on the rears. 

For 20's, not very heavy at 30 lbs., but very strong. Lexani has a great reputation. 

TM


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

Anywone got the TT RS/RS5 rims in 20" on there CC??


----------



## jasn03w (Aug 15, 2012)

*Help with Wheel/Tire & Spacer set up*

Here's the thing. I drive a lot for work in my 2012 CC and I want to get 18's or 19's. I don't want to lower it because of the fact that I drive it for work and all over. Whats the best set up with a stock suspension? 18's or 19's? What tire size? Should I get spacers for overall better apearance, since I won't be lowering it? Thanks for the help.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

jasn03w said:


> Here's the thing. I drive a lot for work in my 2012 CC and I want to get 18's or 19's. I don't want to lower it because of the fact that I drive it for work and all over. Whats the best set up with a stock suspension? 18's or 19's? What tire size? Should I get spacers for overall better apearance, since I won't be lowering it? Thanks for the help.


19"
tire depends on wheel setup (9.5" ... 8" ?)
CC 2012 R-LINE with "Sagitta" wheels looks sweet !!








If you dont lower it I'd say take basic tire sizes, no stretch tire
You can check tire result
http://tyrestretch.com/


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jasn03w said:


> Should I get spacers for overall better apearance, since I won't be lowering it?


You really won't notice the spacers at stock height much....you notice the gap more when the car is lowered a lot, but it's your call if you wanna run them

BUT if you buy wheels with a better offset/width (that push them out further)....you can avoid running spacers all together anyways


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

*My CC 2010 Sport black - 2.0t manual*

Guys, 

here's my set up that I've put on my car a few months ago.

OEM Savannah 19X9 ET33 wheels with 245/35/19 Conti DWS
H&R Sports springs for the drop.


































more pictures in the thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4726996-What-did-you-do-today-to-your-CC/page161


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

uhhh what?:sly:


----------



## TheLoudestCC (Jun 8, 2012)

jayd1 said:


> uhhh what?:sly:


Damn ur car look sick. The x5 wheels look good


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

Lowered the CC over the weekend. Sorry for the iPhone/BB pics, I will post better ones when I clean the car up and whip out the 7D.

Evened out the fronts a bit more - I actually went about 3/8ths lower on the driver's side.

MRR HR2's 19x8.5 et35
Koni coilovers


----------



## Sunshine CC (Aug 7, 2012)

*2013 Black CC 4Motion*

H&R Springs
19" MRR


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

jayd1 said:


> uhhh what?:sly:


I was seriously considering running those wheels when I was figuring my crap out a couple months ago, glad I didn't, as I like having wheels not on other CC's.. The look damn good though :thumbup:


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

mk62cc said:


>


Details on those wheels please!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Just a simple couple shots of negative wheel gap.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

jayd1 said:


> uhhh what?:sly:


Specs? Spacers up front? :beer:


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Specs? Spacers up front? :beer:


19x10 rear et total is 30 19x9 front et total is -07


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

*VOSSEN CV3s in matte graphite on my R-Line CC*

Just put on my new VOSSEN CV3s in matte graphite on my R-Line CC

19 x 8.5 in front, 19 x 10 in rear

Photo shoot this weekend but here are some iPhone pics from yesterday

Follow me in Instagram for more pics [email protected]_619



















before and after shot


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^	Needs MOARLOWZ

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

jayd1 said:


> 19x10 rear et total is 30 19x9 front et total is -07


negative offset in the front? how is that working out? Looks flush though :thumbup:


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

I was wondering if I can get some help. I recently bought a set of Miro 111's and they are 19x8.5 and 19x9.5. They are going on a 2009 CC VR6 Sport currently not lowered. I plan on putting coil overs in the near future, but I need to know what tire size is recommended since I am not lowered, but will be in the near future. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> negative offset in the front? how is that working out? Looks flush though :thumbup:












kind of flush...:sly:

as far as i know its the first cc to ever be poked and inserted in the front i was running et -05 on 8s and it was flush ...not poked:laugh:


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

Some better pics I snapped today of the new VOSSEN CV3s 

19 x 8.5 (front)
19 x 10 (rear)


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

jayd1 said:


> kind of flush...:sly:
> 
> as far as i know its the first cc to ever be poked and inserted in the front i was running et -05 on 8s and it was flush ...not poked:laugh:


It looks great. I have my rear specs already for my next set of wheels just needed to figure out the front to be flush. I'm going to be running 9.5 in the front though so I'll have a low positive offset. Thanks for the quick responses and help


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

J_Ro said:


> Some better pics I snapped today of the new VOSSEN CV3s
> 
> 19 x 8.5 (front)
> 19 x 10 (rear)


I love the way those look


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I love the way those look


Thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Why didn't you go with 20's?
I wish the roads around here werent so bad, i could probably think about running a set of nice wheels.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

I think they look great. Those deep wells and thin spokes are screaming for a big brake kit...


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Why didn't you go with 20's?
> I wish the roads around here werent so bad, i could probably think about running a set of nice wheels.


I did consider them but with the spokes going all the way to the lip, the 19's look big enough IMO. Plus I didn't want ride quality to suffer.


----------



## mtc725 (Aug 9, 2012)

1HOTCC said:


> H&R Sport Springs
> MRR HR8 19x8.5 45offset
> Hankook EVO 235/35
> 
> ...



Do you have pics from other angels? I am seriously considering this wheel and my CC is the same color. Pics would really help my decision. Thanks!


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

Took some better pics. MRR HR2's 19x8.5 on V12's (245/35/19) Koni coilovers.

Still waiting for everything to settle. Driveway is a bit crooked so it looks like the left side of the car is a bit higher but on level ground, same wheel gap all around.

Should go a bit lower but I think I'm hitting the bump stops in the rear, cut off 1 lip during installation, may not have been enough. 

Hopefully I'll have some time this weekend to take some shots in a better location.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

Damn those R lines look sick!!

How much did you guys cut your bump stops in the rear?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

This one is actually a Lux Limited, notice the HIDs and sunroof...I added "r" emblems. No cutting of anything!! Straight plug and play


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

jpipdw said:


> Damn those R lines look sick!!
> 
> How much did you guys cut your bump stops in the rear?


What bumpstop? :laugh:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Random shot someone took of mine at local show 

DSC_9913 by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Standard 18" et41 wheel with VMAXX xtreme coilovers all the way down and damping 10 clicks to hard.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Pull those collars off up front, and remove collars and perches in rear. Then youll be close.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

dubvrs said:


> Standard 18" et41 wheel with VMAXX xtreme coilovers all the way down and damping 10 clicks to hard.


How did you get the amber reflectors out of your headlights?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks like an OEM euro headlight!!


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> How did you get the amber reflectors out of your headlights?


I believe this is a Euro CC. Notice the right hand drive?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

CC Rider said:


> I believe this is a Euro CC. Notice the right hand drive?


Ah. Good eye.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Ah. Good eye.


Yeah seriously!!


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Bthasht said:


> ^^Pull those collars off up front, and remove collars and perches in rear. Then youll be close.


Suspension was put on and car was moved outside. Not had chance to settle yet so should drop a bit more.

Car is a RHD UK spec so standard BI Xenon headlight.


----------



## deadsalad (May 6, 2012)

Decided to go colorful this summer.
Wheels are take-offs from Audi A8, 19x8.5 ET45. At first were blue, then repainted them purple. I also have Solo Werks S1 fitted.


































Think of going more serious for the next summer.


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

My 2012 CC sport on Koni SS coilovers and OEM 997 Porsche turbo wheels. Painted the Cayman R metallic blue.


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

My brothers 2011 CC sport with the R-line kit, air-ride and e-level management system. 3 piece Champion Motorsport wheels. 19x8.5 in the front, 19x10 in the rear. Painted the same lime green as the Lamborghini Gallardo.


----------



## mtc725 (Aug 9, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> 20" Q7 reps wrapped on Falken 452's 245/35/20
> Lowered on H&R springs
> Front ET 40, rear 45.


Set up is sick? Where did you find these wheels in 20"? Also are they 5 x 112 or are they 5 x130 with adapters? Any rubbing issues?


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

mtc725 said:


> Set up is sick? Where did you find these wheels in 20"? Also are they 5 x 112 or are they 5 x130 with adapters? Any rubbing issues?


I got them here in the forum. They are 5x130 et60, I was running 15mm & 20mm adapters to get them to fit right without rubbing, anything below my current et's will rub. When I first got them I tried to run them at 35 all around and it was rubbing. This pics is when I had my 09, I'll be putting them on my 11 soon.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

ok decided to order koni coils. Will be getting strut mounts as well to have to independent suspension sets( just in case i gotn like coils)

Where can i get best price? wrdusa.com ?
all mkv kits fits right?


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Fk street lines
19" 35 offset 
225/40/r19

I recently had to role my fenders on the front as I was biting a bit. I'm going to end up putting 5mm spacers in the front now that I'm rolled. 

Took some night shots last night before I have to leave town. 


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AustinChappell said:


> Fk street lines
> 19" 35 offset
> 225/40/r19
> 
> ...


i love the wheels...:thumbup:


----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)

clkitx said:


> New wheels on the CC !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Offsets????


----------



## vdubccreflex (Aug 5, 2012)

*2010 CC Sport with R-Line Cover & 19x8 TSW Wheels*

Just got my car back from the body shop with the new R-Line front cover. Also put on some TSW 19x8's wrapped in Nitto 245/35/19's. The color of the rims (gunmetal and polished lip) really works well with the reflex silver.


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

If anyone is looking for A8/A7 reps I am selling my 20X8.5 with Continental Extreme Contact DWS 225-35-20 tires with only 1800 miles on the complete set. The wheels are gun metal with machined face, front ET 33, rear is ET 42, this offset combination is pretty close to flush.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

MONEY2BURN1 said:


> If anyone is looking for A8/A7 reps I am selling my 20X8.5 with Continental Extreme Contact DWS 225-35-20 tires with only 1800 miles on the complete set. The wheels are gun metal with machined face, front ET 33, rear is ET 42, this offset combination is pretty close to flush.


 Photos, please? 

Thanks! 

TM


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

vdubccreflex said:


> Just got my car back from the body shop with the new R-Line front cover. Also put on some TSW 19x8's wrapped in Nitto 245/35/19's. The color of the rims (gunmetal and polished lip) really works well with the reflex silver.


 Looking good so far. What part of goodyear are you in?


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Here is a crappy cell phone pic, but gives you the idea of the style of the wheel, tire has a slight stretch, ride is still smooth and no problem handling bumps and small potholes. If you would like detailed photos I can email or PM them to you. 









TMCCRline said:


> Photos, please?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> TM


----------



## vdubccreflex (Aug 5, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Looking good so far. What part of goodyear are you in?


 I'm in Estrella Mountain.


----------



## ghn33 (Sep 1, 2012)

Here is a 2013 cc with 245/35/19 Lugano wheels.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

M3This said:


> Offsets????


 ET42 rear 
ET40 front


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

some fresh pics


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Bthasht said:


>


 needs hids


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> needs hids


 Needs to spend real money for real things instead of hids. 

Funny guy real butt hurt about having a stock cc so he can't post in here. Wait for it.........he will soon post reverse rake pics on oem reps I'm sure. 

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## NorwegianPassat (Jun 12, 2010)

J_Ro said:


> Just put on my new VOSSEN CV3s in matte graphite on my R-Line CC
> 
> 19 x 8.5 in front, 19 x 10 in rear
> 
> ...


 Look's great.... :wave:
What suspension do you have? 
And tires?


----------



## That 713 Drank (Aug 13, 2012)

^x2 on the tire size


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

im about to order spacers ( konis will be installed upcoming weekend) what mm should i go front and rear to get oem mollorys close to flush ? 
anyone here selling spacers ? 

thanks


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

With stock Mallory's, 12mm front/5mm rear will get the wheels flush but you may rub tire depending on how low you go. You will need to stretch if you want to go low and tuck tire.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> im about to order spacers ( konis will be installed upcoming weekend) what mm should i go front and rear to get oem mollorys close to flush ?
> anyone here selling spacers ?
> 
> thanks


 My Koni's are spun almost all the way down, front & rear. 
I did not want to roll the fenders, so the max you can safely go is 8mm spacer in front and 5mm in the rear, without rubbing (assuming you occasionally take passengers & luggage). 

To be safe, I went with 7mm (front) and 4mm (rear), as ECS stocks them in these sizes for our Mallorys (7mm is hub centric) and they come with longer lugs. 

Pic to follow soon! 

TM


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

My Koni's are spun almost all the way down, front & rear. 
I did not want to roll the fenders, so the max you can safely go is 8mm spacer in front and 5mm in the rear, without rubbing (assuming you occasionally take passengers & luggage). 

To be safe, I went with 7mm (front) and 4mm (rear), as ECS stocks them in these sizes for our Mallorys (7mm is hub centric) and they come with longer lugs. 

With spacers: 












TM


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for advice. I think i will go 5mm rear 8 or 10 front with oem tires. Some fat 19s for next season.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

J_Ro said:


>


 Love the wheels....needs a drop though 



vdubccreflex said:


> Just got my car back from the body shop with the new R-Line front cover. Also put on some TSW 19x8's wrapped in Nitto 245/35/19's. The color of the rims (gunmetal and polished lip) really works well with the reflex silver.


 Looks good, but you DEFINITELY need the side skirts to go with it


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Love the wheels....needs a drop though


 I think he said he's on Eibachs in that 2nd pic...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> I think he said he's on Eibachs in that 2nd pic...


 Hmm...must be some small tires and/or stretched


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

FastB7S4 said:


> I think he said he's on Eibachs in that 2nd pic...


 I am.... the photo up top was when they were just installed so they hadn't settled yet. Here are some photos from a week later 

-before and after- 











-after I had my AWE exhaust installed at www.PureMS.com on Monday-


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Man car looks amazing . Missing bbk and clear markers :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

J_Ro said:


> -after I had my AWE exhaust installed at www.PureMS.com on Monday-


 Love the wheels...they just look massive 

A BBK kit would really look nice behind them though :thumbup:


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

wh1te09gti said:


> Man car looks amazing . Missing bbk and clear markers :thumbup:


 Thanks! Both those are in the works. Clear markers are here, just haven't put them on yet. BBK in a few months :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

J_Ro said:


> Thanks! Both those are in the works. Clear markers are here, just haven't put them on yet. BBK in a few months :thumbup:


 The one thing i have noticed is that stock brakes are absolutely horrible. It's either that or the fact that I am still used to my 4 piston brembos on my srt8. I always catch myself breaking really hard at the last second and immediately looking at my rear view to avoid anyone rear ending me. I just can't justify paying a couple G's on brakes though .....but God do they look good, especially on rims like J-ro's


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i am about to pick u a set of tires need advice 

right now im running 06 gti wheels 225/40/18 on a 2012 cc with a cup kit 
these tires are 235/45/18 

will i be ok?


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Ouch, what are you going to do with the dents?


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Waiting for the insurance company to sort it out and they will repair the damages. A car try over take me and didn't make it.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> i am about to pick u a set of tires need advice
> 
> right now im running 06 gti wheels 225/40/18 on a 2012 cc with a cup kit
> these tires are 235/45/18
> ...


any thoughts?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

You'll be fine. Those are the stock spec tires.


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Taken from my iPhone


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

gents,

i have a CC 3.6V6 with DCC (standard) and want to lower it 30mm.
Any suggestions?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> You'll be fine. Those are the stock spec tires.


for 17's...huffs are 18's


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> for 17's...huffs are 18's


Again. It will be fine. The only difference I believe is that the huffs are 7.5 wide and the CC phoenix are 8 wide


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> any thoughts?


The 225 will make the tire more narrow and the 40 should be fine on 235's or 225's


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

i put these Sagitta's with 245/35/19's on my CC, suspension is stock for now


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you have any close up pics of the sidewall and pics from the rear? I'm running 235/35 on my sagittas, just wanted to see the difference. Thanks


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

i will get a photo posted up shortly
i went with the 245/35 because that is the tire size the A4's use and they are based on the same platform


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Got my H&R sport springs installed today. Wheels are the stock R-liens 18x8


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Looking at 20x8.5 et 33 front and rears. Will I have any issues with rubbing or to much wheel in the rear because of the offset? Currently on H&Rs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Thinking of doing 235/30 20 but not sure with the offset


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

2013 CC Addict said:


> Looking at 20x8.5 et 33 front and rears. Will I have any issues with rubbing or to much wheel in the rear because of the offset? Currently on H&Rs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes will work fine on springs with that tire size. No worries







2013 CC Addict said:


> Thinking of doing 235/30 20 but not sure with the offset
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD




Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## vdubccreflex (Aug 5, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Got my H&R sport springs installed today. Wheels are the stock R-liens 18x8


Looks amazing bro, we really need to meetup one of these days so I can check your car in person. Also I contacted your guy about the spring install


----------



## vdubccreflex (Aug 5, 2012)

*More pix of my CC with new shoes*

Just need to get her lowered now...


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

vdubccreflex said:


> Looks amazing bro, we really need to meetup one of these days so I can check your car in person. Also I contacted your guy about the spring install


Hit me up whenever. I'm usually off weekends and every Monday all day long.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Yes will work fine on springs with that tire size. No worries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about 245/35 20?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

2013 CC Addict said:


> What about 245/35 20?


Could work as well. Might wanna roll your fenders then, but that's easily done.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## SouRce4 (Aug 14, 2006)

1VR62NV said:


> i put these Sagitta's with 245/35/19's on my CC, suspension is stock for now


Can you post some more pictures of the sagittas on the stock suspension. Wanna see the wheel gap


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SouRce4 said:


> Can you post some more pictures of the sagittas on the stock suspension. Wanna see the wheel gap


Here is mine when I had stock suspension, hope this helps










Here's a current pic on Eibachs


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Crappy Picture but here you go finally with my spacers installed.
10 MM up front and 7MM in back


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

what is best setup to run koni coils on cc dumping vise. full soft?
how to adjust rear shocks? pictures that came with instructions are not to clear.
thanks


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> what is best setup to run koni coils on cc dumping vise. full soft?
> how to adjust rear shocks? pictures that came with instructions are not to clear.
> thanks


I run mine on medium but our roads a pretty decent here, what do you mean about the rear shocks?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> what is best setup to run koni coils on cc dumping vise. full soft?
> how to adjust rear shocks? pictures that came with instructions are not to clear.
> thanks



I run the fronts at medium (50%) and the rears at 80% SOFT.
For the roads around here (some bumps, etc.) this is perfect. I'm spun almost all the way down - 24.5" GTF.

TM


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

dampening adjustment on rear struts (i ment struts :banghead
what is best way to adjust them.
thanks


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

Nothin special

18x8 Reps 
Stock suspension - not sure if I'll drop it, do a lot of NorthNJ / NYC driving


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey
I cant go lower ... any idea ?
Its kw v1 ...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks good to me. 
Try some spacers though.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Looks good to me.
> Try some spacers though.


Font I need put 215 instead of 225
I have 5mm spacers with original bolts
Will put 10m when have 215 tires front so will look better
they look like 18" in front ... i prefear my atheo


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

clkitx said:


> Hey
> I cant go lower ... any idea ?
> Its kw v1 ...



Are those 3SDM wheels???

Love 'em! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

TM


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

clkitx said:


> Hey
> I cant go lower ... any idea ?
> Its kw v1 ...


cut springs? j/k
honestly, looks good to me just add spacer up front :thumbup:


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Are those 3SDM wheels???
> 
> Love 'em! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> TM


Yes 3sdm 0.01

I'll not touch the springs, need confortable a bit 
Yes i'll add spacers front + change tyre to 215 ...


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Q7s finally on...
Next item on the list is the Eibach springs.

It actually looks higher in this pic.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Massive!!!! Looks sharp


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Q7s finally on...
> Next item on the list is the Eibach springs.
> 
> It actually looks higher in this pic.


Very clean looking, just get that thing down on it's knee's already and this time watch out for your states highway system . Btw i'm loving those H&R's


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

Question for you wheel pro's, would 19's with a +45 offset fit the CC fine? Someone local is selling a set of MRR HR-2's with that fitment that I am going to pick up if it will fit fine.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

dystynkt said:


> Question for you wheel pro's, would 19's with a +45 offset fit the CC fine?


which width as the rim?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Got my H&R sport springs installed today. Wheels are the stock R-liens 18x8


Looks good, but what happened with going with the Eibachs?



jonathanclavijo said:


> Crappy Picture but here you go finally with my spacers installed.
> 10 MM up front and 7MM in back


Looks good, but what are your wheel specs? 
(width & offset)
Trying to determine what your final ET is




wh1te09gti said:


> dampening adjustment on rear struts (i ment struts :banghead
> what is best way to adjust them.
> thanks


The only way to adjust the rears is off the car & the shock mount removed from the shock.

You have to FULLY compress the shock's shaft all the way into the shock's body. Then slightly turn the shaft using a 7mm allen on the top until you feel it “click” into some grooves. Once you have engaged the grooves, carefully rotate the strut shaft clockwise or counter clockwise to adjust the dampening. Clockwise is firmer and counter clockwise is softer


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good, but what happened with going with the Eibachs?


Ended up getting a deal on a set that were used from a member on here. In total I probably saved about 50 bucks for a set with about 12k one them. I'm loving the ride so far, but I am a little challenged at the idea of being able to run a 19 inch wheel now.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Ended up getting a deal on a set that were used from a member on here. In total I probably saved about 50 bucks for a set with about 12k one them. I'm loving the ride so far, but I am a little challenged at the idea of being able to run a 19 inch wheel now.


Oh DJCM, you're just being silly!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

R0bL0gic said:


> Oh DJCM, you're just being silly!


lol nah i'm kind of serious. I've got room and all, but with a 19 and the same size tire, i'm not sure I would have clearance enough to handle most bumps????


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> which width as the rim?


19x8


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

2013 CC Addict said:


> What about 245/35 20?


You sure can, that's what I'm running with no problems. My wheels are 9" I'm at ET40 front and ET45 rear.



Bthasht said:


> Could work as well. Might wanna roll your fenders then, but that's easily done.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


I didn't have to roll fenders with the H&R's with that set-up. I would really rarely rub.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

dystynkt said:


> 19x8


19x8 with +45mm offset will fit fine. You can even go at ET +35


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> You sure can, that's what I'm running with no problems. My wheels are 9" I'm at ET40 front and ET45 rear.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have to roll fenders with the H&R's with that set-up. I would really rarely rub.


So your running 20's? Pics? My wheels when installed tomorrow will be running et33.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

OEM Audi Q7 20x9 ET40 (with H&R bolt adaptors 5x130->5x112)
Hankook Ventus S1 evo 235/30-20
H&R Springs 40mm


----------



## bedlamfirm714 (Jun 12, 2010)

Now that is pure sexxy:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

3sdm 0.01
fisheye pics


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Effects on the pics are good, but I'm a purist, how bout some normal pics :thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

clkitx said:


> 3sdm 0.01
> fisheye pics


Beauuuuuuutiful pics! Clear, crisp and original. I want to see a side angle or a bottom up with the same mindset. Nice wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you
First time using the fisheye, its funny, some pics have great result
Check my other shoots without fisheye, 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/CT-Photography/347630281997431


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

seats are :thumbup: is that the way it came from factory?


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

2013 CC 20x8.5 235/35/20 et33


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> seats are :thumbup: is that the way it came from factory?


yes nothing added or changed


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

2013 CC Addict said:


> So your running 20's? Pics? My wheels when installed tomorrow will be running et33.


I'm on page 9

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ndy-White-CC&p=78995083&posted=1#post78995083


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I'm on page 9
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ndy-White-CC&p=78995083&posted=1#post78995083


Looks good. Mine is posted on this page. Just got it done today. Love the look.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Et33 is freakin pushing it for sure.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

*2009 CC VR6 Sport*

I am not sure host to host pics from Picasa so I have added the link. 

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAMs/qg1c1h21hlY/s1152/IMAG0126-001.jpg 

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAM0/jW1x-1VtbCo/s1152/IMAG0128-002.jpg 

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAM8/BalmWv47nCo/s1152/IMAG0127-001.jpg 


Miro 111's 
Front: 19x8.5 
Back: 19x9.5 
Continental Extreme Contact DW 235/35/19 
H&R Sport Springs 
No Spacers


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

dgarcia211 said:


> I am not sure host to host pics from Picasa so I have added the link.
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAMs/qg1c1h21hlY/s1152/IMAG0126-001.jpg
> 
> ...


 Looks great, love the wheels!


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

2013 CC Addict said:


> Et33 is freakin pushing it for sure.


 Did you buy the ebay VW centre caps or used stickers?


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

dystynkt said:


> Looks great, love the wheels!


 Thanks!


----------



## VW Mane (Sep 21, 2012)

22x9 235/30


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

VW Mane said:


> 22x9 235/30


 22 with 235 ? :sly:


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

baye said:


> Did you buy the ebay VW centre caps or used stickers?


 Decals


----------



## soldmycoop (Mar 20, 2010)

MBH said:


> I forgot how wide those are! I was asking because it would have been much easier to get a full set of 997 turbos than to find 2 front sets. Happy with the way the way things turned out though


 Does anyone have a close up of these wheels? Specs? Sizes ect? 

I'd really love to get a set of staggered wheels with a deep dish like this for my 2013 cc 

Thanks 
coop


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

I have these for sale 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...black-with-tires-1400&p=79232292#post79232292


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

I am planning on going with the VMR 710's in gunmetal on my black 2013 CC. I will be going with 18's because ride quality is much more important than looks. I will not be lowering or modifying the suspension ever. This is a lease and I just want the best looking and best riding car I can have. I think 19's will compromise the ride quality. What is everyone's opinion of the 710's in GM on a black CC?? I think it will look pretty sweet.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

I am thinking of the VMR710 that 18X8.5 with 35ET. Will these rub in any condition?? I don't want rubbing or anything that will cause a needed mod.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

YellowRubi said:


> I am planning on going with the VMR 710's in gunmetal on my black 2013 CC. I will be going with 18's because ride quality is much more important than looks. I will not be lowering or modifying the suspension ever. This is a lease and I just want the best looking and best riding car I can have. I think 19's will compromise the ride quality. What is everyone's opinion of the 710's in GM on a black CC?? I think it will look pretty sweet.





YellowRubi said:


> I am thinking of the VMR710 that 18X8.5 with 35ET. Will these rub in any condition?? I don't want rubbing or anything that will cause a needed mod.


You should have no issues at all with that size. Even if you lower it with springs you should be fine, but by reading your previous post I see you are not planning to lower it. Tires are a key factor on fitment.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Boricua_aoc said:


> You should have no issues at all with that size. Even if you lower it with springs you should be fine, but by reading your previous post I see you are not planning to lower it. Tires are a key factor on fitment.


Planning on running 235/40/18


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

stock suspension
20x8.5 et35 esm-004
245/30/20 achilles atr sport


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*2013 V6 CC Matt Gray Vinyl Wrap in Sydney*


----------



## adidas833 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Can you add a picture with your front Black grill, looks real nice!*

Can you add a picture with your front Black grill, looks real nice!




seppo777 said:


>


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

adidas833 said:


> Can you add a picture with your front Black grill, looks real nice!


Here ya go


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*2013 cc*

Will 19' wheels (rather than current 18') make my ride worse in V6 CC?


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

I want to put different (black) sports wheels on my CC. Stock wheels are 18'. I don't/won't drive the car hard for performance but still want quality wheels and want them to look good. Have sourced some Audi TT RS style ones that I like. The fitment specs are fine for VW CC but can't get them in 18' (only 19'). I've been warned that 19' wheels might make the ride of car worse since it was designed for 18' wheels. 

Should I worry or will the ride be ok on 19'????

Advice appreciated.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

With 19" wheels, you have less tire sidewall so you will feel road imperfections more. If the roads where you live are not super bumpy or don't have a lot of potholes, you'll be fine. The difference between 18 and 19 is not that much. If you want, you can go with. 245/35 instead of 235/35 for just a bit more sidewall. Fuel economy will go down a bit with the larger heavier wheels.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

ok. thanks


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

changed up the wheels to 20's

20x9 et 40 wrapped on hankook ventus v12 245/30/20 tires... enjoy.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Where did you find them in 20? They look awesome nice choice! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Nvm I saw on the other thread! That's an awesome price for 20's hopefully price doesn't reflect quality. I wish mine came in black and in 20's but 19's will have to do. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Just ordered my 18" VMR 710's in gunmetal with some Hankook V12's.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Wheels look great. 
Not sure I have the b*lls to go for 20' but I definitely want that style with gloss black finish.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow! Are those wheels expensive?


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

J_Ro said:


> I am.... the photo up top was when they were just installed so they hadn't settled yet. Here are some photos from a week later
> 
> -before and after-
> 
> ...


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Those 20's look great, but you can basically wrap a condom around them and get more rubber. I will stick with the 18's I have coming, but those wheels look sweet!!


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Those wheels look great on black car


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> PS courtesy of some brown kid...


Those look great. Has anyone seen a CC with these red and black TT RS wheels?


----------



## honda-18 (Oct 20, 2012)

*passat cc model 2011 20 tdi rims 19"*


----------



## honda-18 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## honda-18 (Oct 20, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img3/7227/20120619201430.jpg


----------



## honda-18 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

*took some crappy cell pics*

sl 500 wheels 
225/40/18 all around 
they came off a gli and they are for sale 
just wearing them for now

from this 


























to this

































he's slammed unlike me


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ new wheels look alot better bro. Good look

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> ^^ new wheels look alot better bro. Good look
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


thanks bro...i need to go lower!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> thanks bro...i need to go lower!


Agreed.....so slam that ish

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

*Installed Eibach Pro Kit springs last night*

Installed Eibach Pro Kit springs last night. Total job took 3.5 hours and it was the first time installing springs for me. It helped that the car had Less than 1k miles. Pleased with it overall, the back just sits a little lower in the back than the front but I think the rear qtr panel just makes it look that way. Wheels would be nice now, I feel like I opened a can of worms. Sorry for the poor IPad pictures in my garage but I wanted to take the picture on a level surface.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Kinda sucks our cars give reverse rake on springs. Fk springs are the only ones that don't do it. Coils of course don't either.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

bronz said:


> stock suspension
> 20x8.5 et35 esm-004
> 245/30/20 achilles atr sport


You beat me to the punch, I was thinking of running LM reps for next season... :laugh:
they look clean



R-line said:


> changed up the wheels to 20's
> 
> 20x9 et 40 wrapped on hankook ventus v12 245/30/20 tires... enjoy.


These are another ones that I was thinking too, now I have to make up my mind


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

juvefan20 said:


> Pleased with it overall, the back just sits a little lower in the back than the front but I think the rear qtr panel just makes it look that way.


Exactly. It's an optical illusion. It's not reverse rake like many here say. The front wheel wells are cut higher to allow clearance for turning. A lot of cars come this way.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> Exactly. It's an optical illusion. It's not reverse rake like many here say. The front wheel wells are cut higher to allow clearance for turning. A lot of cars come this way.


If it looks like reverse rake....it is reverse rake. Thats why its called reverse rake.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

unfortunately i know all about reverse rake


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Fuch it pull the fronts off and cut two dead coils off with a grinder. Being that they are dead coils she wont ride horrible. Will feel more bumps though, but will not bounce like a Honda kid. Give it a try?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bthasht said:


> If it looks like reverse rake....it is reverse rake. Thats why its called reverse rake.


Ummmm...NO. It's only rake if one end of the car is actually lower than the other. In this case (and most all cases), its a visual only caused by the different height of the front and rear wheel wells. People with coilovers lowering the car more in the front to even out the wheel gaps are giving the car rake.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> Ummmm...NO. It's only rake if one end of the car is actually lower than the other. In this case (and most all cases), its a visual only caused by the different height of the front and rear wheel wells. People with coilovers lowering the car more in the front to even out the wheel gaps are giving the car rake.


Correct, but when someone says its reverse rake they normally don't have a tape measure. Its done by eye. So if a cc appears to have a lower rear everyone will say it has reverse rake. Argue it till its blue. Its still reverse rake by many peoples eyes.

On coils with front lower is "California rake"as its called. 

On bags its"dumped rake" cause they like to roll back lower than front. Much like a true reverse rake. Why they do this i don't know. Probably cause they can't afford e level and don't have their pressures right.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> ^^Fuch it pull the fronts off and cut two dead coils off with a grinder. Being that they are dead coils she wont ride horrible. Will feel more bumps though, but will not bounce like a Honda kid. Give it a try?


lol no way
bumps are already terrible but i dont bounce much believe it or not

ill eventually get coils
bags are for groceries 


just took another one 








i removed my spacers and wheel caps. they look much better with the center caps but i dont want to get them stolen because of the caps...it happens


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Looks alot better in my opion. Good look.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> ^^Looks alot better in my opion. Good look.


thanks again bro...i really appreciate it :beer:

very fond of these wheels


page ownage!!!!


----------



## Ruskiy (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Ruskiy said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

sexy!


----------



## camo_vw (Oct 10, 2004)

i really hate asking these questions...but oh well.

looking into some wheels...but wanting clarification if they will work(sound like a real noob)

these are the wheels

i what i really want to know is...will the fronts be so awkward

i saw this on page 7...but no real good shot of how they would sit up front


crazywayne311 said:


> 19x8 BBS CK's (polished) et44 w/ 12mm front and 15mm rear spacers. et32 front et29 rear
> 235/35/19 Kuhmo SPT's
> H&R Ultralow Coilovers


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is mine with some 18" VMR 710's in gunmetal. Before everyone says I need to be lower, please save it. Plus, in my experience 19" is when the ride quality starts to worsen somewhat. Lowering a vehicle for looks is not my thing. IMO, the CC is already low enough and with the new Hankook V12's the car handles really well. I drive for performance not just looks. The ride quality is almost the same as stock, but IMO better because I can feel the right amount of the road.


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

YellowRubi said:


> Here is mine with some 18" VMR 710's in gunmetal. Before everyone says I need to be lower, please save it. Plus, in my experience 19" is when the ride quality starts to worsen somewhat. Lowering a vehicle for looks is not my thing. IMO, the CC is already low enough and with the new Hankook V12's the car handles really well. I drive for performance not just looks. The ride quality is almost the same as stock, but IMO better because I can feel the right amount of the road.


seems like you're in denial bruhhh & trying to convince yourself, hence the long paragraph explaining why no lowssss lol, :laugh: :beer:


Before the CC, I owned a MKV GTI, slammed to the ground. Very impractical but looked soo good. On the CC, I decided not to drop it, but man I wouldn't be surprised if I ordered some springs out of impulse one day. Good luck


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

VWFSIB6 said:


> seems like you're in denial bruhhh & trying to convince yourself, hence the long paragraph explaining why no lowssss lol, :laugh: :beer:


Sure sounded like it I know, but its really true. I like this car for its ride quality more than anything.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

VWFSIB6 said:


> seems like you're in denial bruhhh & trying to convince yourself, hence the long paragraph explaining why no lowssss lol, :laugh: :beer:
> 
> 
> Before the CC, I owned a MKV GTI, slammed to the ground. Very impractical but looked soo good. On the CC, I decided not to drop it, but man I wouldn't be surprised if I ordered some springs out of impulse one day. Good luck


I cant believe you didn't get them yet 

I hate seeing stock cc's next to me....4-5 finger gap
Im in ny and not low at all and standing next to a stock cc - day and not difference


----------



## deadsalad (May 6, 2012)

Solo Werks S1 coilovers, 19x8.5 A8 wheels painted Citroёn Violine Mica


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

dgarcia211 said:


>


My God that is one super clean CC :thumbup:.

What kind of wax do you use?


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

coolie569 said:


> My God that is one super clean CC :thumbup:.
> 
> What kind of wax do you use?


Thanks! I use Klasse All in one and Meguiar's Gold Class Premium Quik Detailer to maintain the shine.


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

dgarcia211 said:


> Thanks! I use Klasse All in one and Meguiar's Gold Class Premium Quik Detailer to maintain the shine.


OK Cool. Hell of a job. I've used Klasse before good stuff. I'm going to have to invest in some of the Meguiars stuff you listed. Thanks.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

dgarcia211 said:


>











:laugh: 
Also using meguiar's  the best, and not so expensive !


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Still on air, but changed to winter wheels yesterday, just in time. 

BLQ 9,5x19 +35 with 235/35-19 winter tires.


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Still on air, but changed to winter wheels yesterday, just in time.
> 
> BLQ 9,5x19 +35 with 235/35-19 winter tires.
> 
> ...




Gorgeous shots/ Saw them on facebook.People on here wont give you the love it needs due to you having real wheels and supalowz. Sooooo......Here it is car is gorgeous very well done on the bags. Blqs as a winter wheel is great. So many would only use them as a summer wheel. For this you get credit for classiness.

Well done.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

clkitx said:


> :laugh:
> Also using meguiar's  the best, and not so expensive !


Cant go wrong with that wheel and color combo. Good looking ride!!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Gorgeous shots/ Saw them on facebook.People on here wont give you the love it needs due to you having real wheels and supalowz. Sooooo......Here it is car is gorgeous very well done on the bags. Blqs as a winter wheel is great. So many would only use them as a summer wheel. For this you get credit for classiness.
> 
> Well done.


Thank you sir


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

Ruskiy said:


>












heeeeyyyyyyyy :thumbup:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

besides Eibach and H&R who else makes lowering springs for the CC?


----------



## Black06GLI (Jun 23, 2010)

Nuespeed and I would stick with one of those three...


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Ampiler said:


> Still on air, but changed to winter wheels yesterday, just in time.
> 
> BLQ 9,5x19 +35 with 235/35-19 winter tires.
> 
> ...


Can't believe how sexy this is. Very very nice. Here's my white cc: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5455629-Snapped-some-high-res-pics-of-the-CC-last-night...


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Still on air, but changed to winter wheels yesterday, just in time.
> 
> BLQ 9,5x19 +35 with 235/35-19 winter tires.
> 
> ...


SO SICK !!
The tire price ... i can't even imagine ...


----------



## Y3SP (Oct 31, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Still on air, but changed to winter wheels yesterday, just in time.
> 
> BLQ 9,5x19 +35 with 235/35-19 winter tires.
> 
> ...


WOW, this looks so sick


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*help with wheel fitting*

I own a 2012 V6 CC. Stock wheels are 18'x'8 turbine style. Am lowering with Eibach springsa and buying new 19'x8.5' wheels with Offset of 35. 

This calculator 

http://www.wheel-fitment.com/car/Volkswagen/CC (2012 - )/ 

tells me that the stock offset for my car is 42.

The current stock wheels/tires are not flush with the fender and I'm hoping the new ones will 'poke' out closer to the fender. From this calculator 

http://www.willtheyfit.com/index.ph...2=19&wheelwidth2=8.5&offset2=35&Submit=Submit 

it appears that the new set up will put the outside edge of the wheels/tires 1.3cm further out toward fender.

Can anyone tell me what the best tire size and Offset for a 19'x 8.5' wheel would be in order to be 'flush' with fender (horizontally). I'm not uptight about 'no gap' vertically. Apparently spacers are illegal in Australia??

Thanks


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Try this calculator:
http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp

Your stock wheels are actually ET41 offset

So your new wheels will push out 12mm more than stock.
That'll be pretty close to flush in the front & and will poke just a little in the back.

Depending on how low you are, you might wanna consider a narrow tire to stretch so you don't rub in the back :thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

19x8.5 +35 is gorgeous fit on rear. Up front will require a 10mm spacer. Roll your fenders and your golden. Springs won't be low enough to rub like crazy.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> 19x8.5 +35 is gorgeous fit on rear. Up front will require a 10mm spacer. Roll your fenders and your golden. Springs won't be low enough to rub like crazy.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Thanks. Ignore my PM. Didn't see this reply from you before I sent PM. I'm a novice. What's rolling the fenders involve?


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Try this calculator:
> http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp
> 
> ...


OK thank you. Going to pull trigger on VMR wheels and cross my fingers.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

seppo777 said:


> OK thank you. Going to pull trigger on VMR wheels and cross my fingers.


you don't have to "cross your Fingers", math is an exact science,
do the math and you won't be disappointed, don't guess.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

seppo777 said:


> OK thank you. Going to pull trigger on VMR wheels and cross my fingers.


You will be fine with that set up. I have a set of VMR V718's that are 19x8.5 35mm in the front and I'm running 19x9.5 45mm in the rear with a slight poke with 245/35. I have no issues and I am lowered on VWR springs.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Los1 said:


> You will be fine with that set up. I have a set of VMR V718's that are 19x8.5 35mm in the front and I'm running 19x9.5 45mm in the rear with a slight poke with 245/35. I have no issues and I am lowered on VWR springs.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Los1 said:


> I am lowered on VWR springs.


Pics of that?


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

My cc


----------



## SouRce4 (Aug 14, 2006)

^^ love the drop with those wheels... even tho there stock still looks pretty legit.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Teslor said:


> My cc


Looks good, but you missed the point of this thread :facepalm:

*SPECS?!?!?*


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

*Details??*



dgarcia211 said:


>



What's the details about suspension, wheel size, spacers...?


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Rybo VW CC said:


> What's the details about suspension, wheel size, spacers...?


Here is a better pic of the wheel gap:










Wheels: 19" Miro 111
Front: 19x8.5 et32
Rear: 19x9.5 et40
Spacers: No 
Suspension: H&R Sport Springs
Tires: Conti Extreme Contact DW 235/35/19


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good, but you missed the point of this thread :facepalm:
> 
> *SPECS?!?!?*


+1 on specs


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

09 CC Lux

Eibach Springs over stock shocks

Interlagos 19x8.5

Conti DWS 235/35/19


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

dgarcia211 said:


> Here is a better pic of the wheel gap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just picked up my car a week ago, you sold me on what specs and springs to run. Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

OEM 997 Porsche turbo wheels 19x8.5 Wrapped in Hankook tires: 225/35 in the front 235/35 in the rear. 

Fk streetline coilovers , could still go around 5 threads lower.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

R0A5TEM said:


> OEM 997 Porsche turbo wheels 19x8.5 Wrapped in Hankook tires: 225/35 in the front 235/35 in the rear.
> 
> Fk streetline coilovers , could still go around 5 threads lower.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


in front, under the motor, no problem when driving ?
On mine, in Belgium, so bad streets, always hit the motor protection  and i'm not that low !!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I hit the motor belly tray all day long. It's no big deal. It's the front clip and exhaust that sound real bad when it hits. It'll buff out no worries.










Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

clkitx said:


> in front, under the motor, no problem when driving ?
> On mine, in Belgium, so bad streets, always hit the motor protection  and i'm not that low !!


For anyone who has to drive on bad roads, i would recomend air ride.


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

clkitx said:


> in front, under the motor, no problem when driving ?
> On mine, in Belgium, so bad streets, always hit the motor protection  and i'm not that low !!



It'll scrape under my feet most(behind the front wheels). But like driving any low car you just have to be alert for raised manholes and other obstacles :thumbup:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Thought I woud share my CC........ 12' Lux Limted, 19" Concept One RS8 Machined Wheels, 235/35's, B&G Lowering Springs, HID Fogs, LED throughout, Tint throughout, Remote Start......Just had the DSG software updated as well........runs much nicer! 

http://s787.beta.photobucket.com/us...rt=3&o=3&_suid=135282624067409991103495150075


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

^^^ no way! I see your car almost every morning on rt. 59 Car looks great with the wheels. I have a black CC. pics on page before I think. :wave::beer:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

That would be me.........heading south on 59. I didnt see a photo of your CC.......looked breifly...


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

forgot I have pics in the "what did you do" forum but this is it. A7 Reps on eibach pro kit


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Never seen you! U live in the bartlett area?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

yumyum :thumbup:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Bloomingdale.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Thought I woud share my CC........ 12' Lux Limted, 19" Concept One RS8 Machined Wheels, 235/35's, B&G Lowering Springs, HID Fogs, LED throughout, Tint throughout, Remote Start......Just had the DSG software updated as well........runs much nicer!
> 
> http://s787.beta.photobucket.com/us...rt=3&o=3&_suid=135282624067409991103495150075


hey bro Where did you get ur remote start done? was it expencive? any issues?


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Redline automotive - in Roselle, if i remember correctly........No problems at all...........works perfect. Be aware with the VW, you need to keep a key as part of the system.......I had three keys, so it was no big deal. I think I paid 495.00, give or take.......

The remote is nice - many features.....when the car starts, a little car illuminates on the remote, puffing smoke out the back.........


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I got total of 2 keys.. thanks for the info...! :beer:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

What do you guys think about these wheels on a black CC?










Considering picking them up...


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

not my style.........b eing honest


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

IF they fit and you like them then go for it...... but like previous guy said... not my style.... I am more into stock look like lugos, sagitta or interlagos


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

notamechanic said:


> What do you guys think about these wheels on a black CC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


18s right? :thumbdown:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

ShadowWabbit said:


> 18s right? :thumbdown:


They are 19's...dumped on some H&R Super Lows is what I'm thinking


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> They are 19's...dumped on some H&R Super Lows is what I'm thinking


Oz carllsons? But not 2 piece? So knock offs?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Yep oz. This will help you decide. I say yes.










That is my buddy lance. His are 20s though and on air

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Yep oz. This will help you decide. I say yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the same guy, but it looks to be the same wheels... That looks fewking awesome though, thanks for sharing, I definitely think I am going to pick them up.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^^Lances wheels are not for sale. I was just giving you a picture for reference. 

Are the ones your looking at one piece wheels though?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> ^^Lances wheels are not for sale. I was just giving you a picture for reference.
> 
> Are the ones your looking at one piece wheels though?
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Yeah it looks like it but I'm not sure because they do have a lip.

Edit: Searched a bit, they are Carlsson 1/6 EVOs. Definitely getting them.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

27mm Hotchkis RSB added today......
set on "medium"

Can't wait to take the twisties later!!!

TM


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> Yeah it looks like it but I'm not sure because they do have a lip.
> 
> Edit: Searched a bit, they are Carlsson 1/6 EVOs. Definitely getting them.


Yep. They are one piece. Bolts would be exposed on outside if they were two piece. Still nice wheel. What width and offset are they? Center caps included?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Yep. They are one piece. Bolts would be exposed on outside if they were two piece. Still nice wheel. What width and offset are they? Center caps included?
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


19x8.5 ET40. Should be pretty flush with a 5mm spacer. No idea on center caps. Do you think a hub bore collar or anything like that will be required?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Fronts will still be sunk in 15mm. Rear will be nice with a 5mm spacer. A hub ring may be required if the hub bore is not 57.1, but oz wheels normally are. Just measure them. Rings are cheap though $20 through ecstuning

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Fronts will still be sunk in 15mm. Rear will be nice with a 5mm spacer. A hub ring may be required if the hub bore is not 57.1, but oz wheels normally are. Just measure them. Rings are cheap though $20 through ecstuning.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

So wait, what should the final offset in the front be? ET20?

And thanks for all the advice man! I owe you one


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Yes et 20 for flush, but most don't do that. Fronts sink, rears flush
But here mine were 8.5 +35 all around









Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> So wait, what should the final offset in the front be? ET20?
> 
> And thanks for all the advice man! I owe you one


Better be rolling your fenders if you want to run anywhere near that offset. That is right on the border of poking in the front.. As there is a huge lip in the front fenders. You are better off running a little less agressive up front so as to keep the rears out wider than the front. Would look pretty awkward having the front wheels pushed out farther than the rear. But that is just my opinion. 

And running a 8.5 et35 in the rear would be basically perfectly flush as he already said :thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^^ truth. Rolling fenders should be automatic though if you plan to go low. As well as some custom work in the rear well to fit that offset slammed. Ask me how i know

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Eibach springs install


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^You paid someone to install spring? Thats a easy job.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> ^^You paid someone to install spring? Thats a easy job.


Ha ha ha. Mate I couldn't hang a picture so I'm an easy target for the workshops! And I badly want to swap my stock MFSW for a Mk6 GTI flat bottom wheel. I've sourced one incl airbag and got great step by step DIY instructions on this forum but I know I'll stuff it up. Meanwhile workshops don't want to do it because they're worried about legal liability with airbag functionality.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

car is looking good seppo. post some pics after you get
the wheels on.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*another dumb%ss wheel question*

According to Fed Ex tracker, the fourth of my 4 new wheels will arrive today. 

If I have my new tires and (matt black) wheels balanced, aligned and fitted on the car and then subsequently have them removed in order to have the wheels painted (gloss black), do I need to have them aligned again when they go back on? 

I want to see if I like the matt black before I go ahead with paying to have them painted gloss black (as I've planned). I'm useless at DIY so I'll need to pay others to do the work (incl alignment).


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> ^^You paid someone to install spring? Thats a easy job.


I paid someone to install my springs, best beer I ever drank while waiting


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

seppo777 said:


> According to Fed Ex tracker, the fourth of my 4 new wheels will arrive today.
> 
> If I have my new tires and (matt black) wheels balanced, aligned and fitted on the car and then subsequently have them removed in order to have the wheels painted (gloss black), do I need to have them aligned again when they go back on?
> 
> I want to see if I like the matt black before I go ahead with paying to have them painted gloss black (as I've planned). I'm useless at DIY so I'll need to pay others to do the work (incl alignment).


have alignment when you change suspension (in your case springs), no need after that when changing wheels. nothing wrong with having others do the work. that's what keeps the economy 
moving.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

sfccryder said:


> have alignment when you change suspension (in your case springs), no need after that when changing wheels. nothing wrong with having others do the work. that's what keeps the economy
> moving.


OK thanks. That's good news.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

so i know its been asking 100 times but now that i need to pull the trigger i need advise 

I have mk6 gti h+r Street Perf. SS Coils 36014-1

I know many of you run mk5 coils and i see on h+r's website that the part number is similar....
cc's are 36258-1 
mk5 gti are 36258-2

not sure what to make of this 
the ones i have are 36014-1
can i use them without worrying or ill have problems?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^^ Yes mkv,mkvi, and cc all share the same suspension setup. So they will work. Now slam that thing already:thumbup:

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> ^^ Yes mkv,mkvi, and cc all share the same suspension setup. So they will work. Now slam that thing already:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk



i dont get why the part numbers dont match

I could grab these mk6 ss h+r coils tomorrow for 850 fronts are new..rear have 300 miles 

or i think im going to order st coils tomorrow ment for the car...it says they are only for cc's and b6 passats 
looking at $750 for those new. might have a discount applied if i do ill pull the trigger 

Do you guys think their will be black friday specials on coilover??


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^^st coils will probably get you lower than the ss coils will so go with them. I would wait and see about black Friday. Very possible they discount every thing. Its only 4 days away so i say wait?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

seppo777 said:


> Eibach springs install


Any info on that rear diffusor?


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

VdubXXIV said:


> Any info on that rear diffusor?


+1


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

It's the standard rear diffusor of the new CC


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> ^^st coils will probably get you lower than the ss coils will so go with them. I would wait and see about black Friday. Very possible they discount every thing. Its only 4 days away so i say wait?
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


true...i called USP they offered me 5% off and free shipping...black friday specials they will have deals on smaller items like hid kits

waiting for my friend whos a reseller to see what he can do for me
any other suggestions please let me know

my shock broke so i have no car for now 
ill post the video in a few minutes


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

enjoy! not so fun for my baby



[video]http://s669.beta.photobucket.com/user/yafsoponal/media/Video.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> It's the standard rear diffusor of the new CC


Anyone know if that can be fitted to the bumper on the 2012s and below?


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

golfIVever said:


> Just picked up my car a week ago, you sold me on what specs and springs to run. Looks good. :thumbup:


Seee....specs makes a difference !! Thanks for posting *dgarcia211*!!!!:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Rybo VW CC said:


> Seee....specs makes a difference !! Thanks for posting *dgarcia211*!!!!:thumbup::laugh:



HA! Anytime, glad I could help.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

stock  17x8 ET41 235/45, didn't measure FTG  (about a finger space all around). I'll adjust to some measurement later. 

Stock pheonix wheel is 8" wide, right?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

damn...sucks


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

just orderd ST's for $650 + $117 next day shipping hope i got a good deal


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> just orderd ST's for $650 + $117 next day shipping hope i got a good deal


good price for ST :thumbup:. You're in need of the coils, so next day shipping is negligible. What is the standard shipping rate?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Epence said:


> good price for ST :thumbup:. You're in need of the coils, so next day shipping is negligible. What is the standard shipping rate?


$40 for ground but i cant wait 8 days cali to ny
75 for 3 day no good because if i cant get them installed tomorrow i can only do it saturday
117 for 2 day
145 for overnight (but because of thanksgiving i wont get them till friday so its the same as 2nd day)

and $470 for 12 hour turn around LOL


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> $40 for ground but i cant wait 8 days cali to ny
> 75 for 3 day no good because if i cant get them installed tomorrow i can only do it saturday
> 117 for 2 day
> 145 for overnight (but because of thanksgiving i wont get them till friday so its the same as 2nd day)
> ...


lool. damn. i'm sure you'll be very happy with ST. :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Epence said:


> stock  17x8 ET41 235/45, didn't measure FTG  (about a finger space all around). I'll adjust to some measurement later.
> 
> Stock pheonix wheel is 8" wide, right?


Yeah stock wheels are 8" wide


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice drop epence, gotta love rocking the stock phoenix wheels LOL.

I don't think I ever posted in here when I lowered my car so here it is....raceland coils on stock phoenix wheels, 235/45/17, sitting at 25" FTG all around

I'm sure some of you have seen these pics posted already in other threads but I've been waaay too busy lately to take new ones, sorry

Front 









Side









Rear


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bthasht said:


> ^^st coils will probably get you lower than the ss coils will


ST's don't go that low....the H&R's go lower actually. 



1slow1.8t said:


> just orderd ST's for $650 + $117 next day shipping hope i got a good deal


Details on where you purchased?


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Anyone with a 2012-2013 CC fit VMR wheels? I saw a post saying someone that did discovered that the hole for valve on the VMRs was too small to fit the TPMS sensor valve from stock wheels so needed to be drilled out?????


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

seppo777 said:


> Anyone with a 2012-2013 CC fit VMR wheels? I saw a post saying someone that did discovered that the hole for valve on the VMRs was too small to fit the TPMS sensor valve from stock wheels so needed to be drilled out?????


Read here or PM him:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...10-s-and-my-experience-with-VMR&highlight=vmr


----------



## ccproject (Jun 26, 2012)

I have VMR wheels and factory 2012 TPMS fits perfect. Love the wheels.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

drop shipped from ST directly....purchased from a company in Delaware...check ur pm


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



snobrdrdan said:


> ST's don't go that low....the H&R's go lower actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Details on where you purchased?


St's are not lower than h&r ss? He was not looking at the ultra lows which are lower.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Vogtland springs


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Solowerks coilovers. raked from the ground level view.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

How low are u FTG?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> How low are u FTG?


me? i never measured. about 1 index finger space between gaps. I've been too lazy to measure lol.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Vogtland springs


looks good


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Anybody running these on CC? Pictures?


----------



## ccproject (Jun 26, 2012)

2012 Island Gray Sport
Eibach springs
VMR V710s in Gunmetal
18x8.5 ET45
Conti DW 235/40
thinking of maybe 10mm spacers in front
thanks to Alan at Modbargains for setting me up - excellent experience


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

For now...19x8.5 front 9.5 rear Carlsson wheels, vmaxx coils. Front 3/4 down, rear ,all tthe way up ( rear wheels poke out too much).


















Getting BLQ's soon  will post after mounted and coils adjusted. :beer:


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

seppo777 said:


> Anybody running these on CC? Pictures?


Not my car but here you go:









More...
http://s1286.beta.photobucket.com/user/SinTex853/media/IMG_20121012_130256.jpg.html


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

19x8.5 VMR 708 (ET38)


----------



## Gradev (Nov 21, 2012)

I read so many threads on this but there seem to be a few prevalent opinions. I am mounting 19x8.5" ET45. What spacer sizes would you recommend to make it a flush. Also, would I need longer lug bolts? (Pics may help explain). 

Please PM me, I don't want to spam the thread. Thx


----------



## daz1983 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Before i install the H&R sports springs*

Installation pics to follow very soon


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

Gradev said:


> I read so many threads on this but there seem to be a few prevalent opinions. I am mounting 19x8.5" ET45. What spacer sizes would you recommend to make it a flush. Also, would I need longer lug bolts? (Pics may help explain).
> 
> Please PM me, I don't want to spam the thread. Thx


 If you want to be flush with a very slight poke, go 15mm front and 8mm rear. I'm running 12.5mm front and 6mm rear and it is just about flush, but I think I would have been happier going with 15/8. You will definitely need longer lugs. Check out ECS tuning they have spacer & lug combo packs


----------



## daz1983 (Nov 21, 2012)

clkitx said:


> Hey
> I cant go lower ... any idea ?
> Its kw v1 ...


 Hey bud really glad i seen this pic, ive the exact same car on the exact same rims lol, just waiting on my h&r springs to arrive to get her dropped, i have to say it really looks the dogs ballz cant wait now


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Hey










Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## AHHVTEC (Apr 21, 2006)

Picked up the car back in August and loving every minute of it. Big thanks to everyone on this thread for their pics. Have gotten inspiration from them. 

Eibach Pro Spring 
MRR HR3 
20x8.5 F 35ET 
20x9.5 R 40 ET 
235/30 F 
245/30 R 

Zero complaints


----------



## AHHVTEC (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^^i really want those wheels. Wanna trade?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

daz1983 said:


> Hey bud really glad i seen this pic, ive the exact same car on the exact same rims lol, just waiting on my h&r springs to arrive to get her dropped, i have to say it really looks the dogs ballz cant wait now


 Hey, great, hope can see pictures soon


----------



## AHHVTEC (Apr 21, 2006)

Bthasht said:


> ^^i really want those wheels. Wanna trade?
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


 
HA thanks man but I am happy with them. :thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
extremely weird but very interesting 
i like a lot :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys, who knows where to find Hartmann HTT-256 wheels in black?(i think non hartmann company makes them black). 

I have seen, some1 got them and posted the picture , but I can not find them 

http://gallery.hartmannwheels.com/v/...geViewsIndex=1


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Guys, who knows where to find Hartmann HTT-256 wheels in black?(i think non hartmann company makes them black).
> 
> I have seen, some1 got them and posted the picture , but I can not find them
> 
> http://gallery.hartmannwheels.com/v/...geViewsIndex=1


 Try Achtuning. Dion (a member here) has a thread for Achtuning. Post there or PM him. Also, check oemwheelsplus.com; I think they have it too.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks man. I asked Dion, lets see.. 

Oemplus have them, but for some reason heard bad stuff about their wheels.. like paint peeling..


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Guys, who knows where to find Hartmann HTT-256 wheels in black?(i think non hartmann company makes them black).
> 
> I have seen, some1 got them and posted the picture , but I can not find them
> 
> http://gallery.hartmannwheels.com/v/...geViewsIndex=1


 try pyspeed.com 

i think theyhave them in black 
http://www.pyspeed.com/AU510-OEM-Replica-RS3-Style-Audi-VW-19-inch-p/oem-au510-19.htm


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sfccryder said:


> try pyspeed.com
> 
> i think theyhave them in black
> http://www.pyspeed.com/AU510-OEM-Replica-RS3-Style-Audi-VW-19-inch-p/oem-au510-19.htm


 Thanks for the link!!! Wonder about the quality and issues w paint...need to ask around


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Why not get them from Dion...then have them powder-coated. It can be done with a reasonable cost...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

they run for 285 a piece, plus powder coating is 100 bux atleast, plus tires.. prlly be $2000+ for replicas? dnt think it worth it...


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Well..there is always plasti dip.:what:


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



















I like them and haven't had an issue with pyspeed. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

very nice! I think, I'm set!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

19x8.5 BLQ's et35
235/35/19
Vmaxx coilovers


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> 19x8.5 BLQ's et35
> 235/35/19
> Vmaxx coilovers


 How do you like the V-Maxxes? And are they the ones with or without adjustable dampening?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

They do not have dampening. They go pretty low, the ride is ok.
I will run these for a while, but will upgrade to H&R coilovers next year.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bthasht said:


> St's are not lower than h&r ss? He was not looking at the ultra lows which are lower.


Nope...ST's don't really go that low....maxed out in front:









H&R SS with still 1" of threads left in the front & maxed out in the rear:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Eibach Pro-Kit springs
235/40/18 Conti DWS tires on the stock Interlagos
~26" FTG


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

19 X 8.5 Avanteguard M368
standardsuspension R1 Coilovers 32 way adjustable


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Ok another 757 guy. :wave:


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Brett_CC said:


> 19 X 8.5 Avanteguard M368
> standardsuspension R1 Coilovers 32 way adjustable


Looks great


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

awesome setup!!!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

*New Wheels Today!*

H&R Sport Springs
19x8.5 ET38 Hartmann HTT-256-GA:M
ECS 10MM Spacers in the front
Continental DW Extreme Contact 235/35ZR19

Just got these in from Dion at ACHTUN!NG | Hartmann Wheels and I couldn't be happier. I ordered the tires and TPMS sensors from Tirerack and Dion worked his magic and had these to me in just about 4 days. Pictures are of a dirty car, but I couldn't wait to share. I'm pleased with the look with the Urano grey 





































Thanks for looking!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Love it!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks for the business.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Welcome....to our club!!






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Wheels looks awesome on the Urano!! I'm a big fan....but already spent an arm and a leg on OEM Sags.

Not too sure about having them on a white car (mine is also white). It's really hard to match that grey to anything on the white car. They kinda look out of place, but that's just my opinion. Do they come in black? Your drilled rotors look sick though!! Oh yeah and I just read your signature....I'm shocked (in a good way) at what you've done so far...how do you like that added power? Are you still under warranty, being that it's a 2012?


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Welcome....to our club!!


Thanks Airmax1, nice club!



KOWCC said:


> Wheels looks awesome on the Urano!! I'm a big fan....but already spent an arm and a leg on OEM Sags.


Thanks KOWCC, I've fell for the color urano from the time I saw it!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



9r's_CC said:


> Thanks Airmax1, nice club!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks KOWCC, I've fell for the color urano from the time I saw it!


Lol, in my case I only found out about the Urano color after I purchased my car! But white is not too bad. The Urano is unlike any other grey, and pics don't do it justice...when u see it in person it blows u away! It looks unreal, like a cross between black and dark grey. Looks like a realyyyy expensive custom paint job


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Do they come in black?


Yes, Sir! they do, but not Hartmanns... Other firms sell these RS6 Reps in Black. Thats what I'm going to use for my car but in Black.




P.S.

9r, ur car looks geat!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> P.S.
> 
> 9r, ur car looks geat!


Thanks, I'm quite happy with it!


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Very nice


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



















I like mine! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

ASA GT1 19x8.5
255/35/19
Unknown offset
Stock height :thumbdown:


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> ASA GT1 19x8.5
> 255/35/19
> Unknown offset
> Stock height :thumbdown:


Rims look familiar!
I have the ones in black.








But 235/35 tires.
How do you like the bigger tires?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks good! :wave:

I bought the setup used on craigslist for dirt cheap and they came with the tires. I like the extra meatiness, but seems counterproductive to have tires this wide considering they are snows. :facepalm:


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Looks good! :wave:
> 
> I bought the setup used on craigslist for dirt cheap and they came with the tires. I like the extra meatiness, but seems counterproductive to have tires this wide considering they are snows. :facepalm:


I found a great deal on Craigslist. Haha. Thinking about some concave rims next. Well enjoy!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

jonathanclavijo said:


> I found a great deal on Craigslist. Haha. Thinking about some concave rims next. Well enjoy!


That's great! How much did you pay? I've bought two sets of wheels from craigslist in the month and a half I've owned this car and I'm only $600 into both sets, lol. I know I could sell them and get something different, but my other rims are pretty rare...so I don't know if I'll be able to let them go.

Carlsson 1/6 Evos.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> That's great! How much did you pay? I've bought two sets of wheels from craigslist in the month and a half I've owned this car and I'm only $600 into both sets, lol. I know I could sell them and get something different, but my other rims are pretty rare...so I don't know if I'll be able to let them go.
> 
> Carlsson 1/6 Evos.


Those look great!
I ended up trading my girlfriends stock Jetta 2.5 rims for the rims I have now plus $100

SO now I put my R-Line mallorys on the Jetta. Def think I did pretty good!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

19x8 +31 Fronts
19x9 +37 Rear
SSR Viennas with 215/35/19 Nitto Neo Gens
Vmaxx custom coils with damper adjustment


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Bthasht said:


> 19x8 +31 Fronts
> 19x9 +37 Rear
> SSR Viennas with 215/35/19 Nitto Neo Gens
> Vmaxx custom coils with damper adjustment


Gnaaaaaaaaaa NO!

Please finish the dip to close the gap with the roof on the pillars above the side windows. It's screwing the look on the car and the wheels.

If you go dip, you can potentially do a touch on the bottom of the car until you do the entire car OR undo the hood.

I don't remember seeing theses wheels on a CC . Kudos


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Thejas said:


> Gnaaaaaaaaaa NO!
> 
> Please finish the dip to close the gap with the roof on the pillars above the side windows. It's screwing the look on the car and the wheels.
> 
> ...




Thanks buddy. Im not able to do whole car yet due to having paint work done from the rear doors back. So roof, hood and grille are all I could do. I absolutly hate the hood design on the cc, and its lines. Why they did that is beyond me. Im going to be redoing the hood and creating my own lines. That side shot really bothers me as well. When I go carbon fiber it will bother me as well. Doing the side pillars will make it worse due to the behind rear door portion. Whole car will be done early summer no worries, but not in black.

Thanx for the wheel love. First that I know of on a CC. They are for sale in classifieds as usual for me. I dont keep wheels long.


----------



## tp147 (Dec 30, 2012)

Cspence said:


> 19x8.5 S4 Peeler's (ET 43)
> Continental Sport Contact 3 (255/35R19)
> FK Springs


Hi folks,

I'm new to this Forum and also quite new as a CC-Owner, a 2.0 TDI (140HP) Mokka and brown leather int - everthing original so far

I like the wheels in the pic above and I like to ask for further pics/close ups they show the flush at the rears.

In germany the max will be 245/35R19 due to the tacho

I will install Eibach Pro with Bilsteins in the next weeks.

Thanks & cheers

Thorsten


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Thorsten, Et 35 sollte bündig auf Ihre cc. Hope meine Übersetzung ist Goood passen.

This is my signature....


----------



## tp147 (Dec 30, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Thorsten, Et 35 sollte bündig auf Ihre cc. Hope meine Übersetzung ist Goood passen.
> 
> This is my signature....


Wow!

eine Antwort auf deutsch - danke 

OK, my plan is to go with 245/35R19 on 8,5 X 19 ET36 (Audi Q3) and 7mm spacers in front.
I hope the Eibach Pro B12 Kit is low enough 

I have an option on 9 X 19 ET33 with 235/35R19, a perfekt match on the front but I'm afraid it looks like stalked eyes at the rears 

TIA & have a good start into 2013 to all of you

Thorsten


----------



## AgentCC (Nov 12, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Bilstein B8 shocks with Eibach pro kit springs or H&R Sport springs. Which has a better ride quality?


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Stance enhance*



snobrdrdan said:


> Nope...ST's don't really go that low....maxed out in front:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, I was hoping you could provide some info for me. I have a 2012 cc lux with 18" oem wheels and suspension. I've read that wheel spacers are generally recommended at 12mm front and 5mm back. I'm just not sure if that is only for modified suspensions. I want to enhance my stance. Would 12 and 5 still be recommended?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

batkeeper said:


> Hello, I was hoping you could provide some info for me. I have a 2012 cc lux with 18" oem wheels and suspension. I've read that wheel spacers are generally recommended at 12mm front and 5mm back. I'm just not sure if that is only for modified suspensions. I want to enhance my stance. Would 12 and 5 still be recommended?


Yes, 12/5 would still be what you want for flush fitment because of the offset of the stock wheels (+41mm). However, you won't really notice the spacers as if the car was lowered.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Yes, 12/5 would still be what you want for flush fitment because of the offset of the stock wheels (+41mm). However, you won't really notice the spacers as if the car was lowered.


Thanks.


----------



## tp147 (Dec 30, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Yes, 12/5 would still be what you want for flush fitment because of the offset of the stock wheels (+41mm). However, you won't really notice the spacers as if the car was lowered.


Hi,

some of those postings makes me a little bit confused, because:

(rotmp = rims outside to mounting point )

8X19 ET 41 --> rotmp = 60,6 mm

An anser to my question said: 8,5X19 ET35 will be flush to the fender

8,5X19 ET --> rotmp = 71,9 mm - arround 11 mm more than stock rims

other wise should be the stock rim with 5 mm spacer flush --> rotmp = 60,6 + 5 = 65,6 mm 

--> 6 mm less than 8,5X19 ET 35

both solutions are flush ?

thanks for clearing this out

Thorsten


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

tp147 said:


> Hi,
> 
> some of those postings makes me a little bit confused, because:
> 
> ...


I think it's all in someone's definition of flush. What's flush for one may not be flush for another and what's flush for one may be poke for another. Judge for yourself. Here's mine with stock 18x8 et41 wheels.


----------



## ccproject (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd use this website to help determine flush.

http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp

I think it also depends on your wheel design and how low you are. I am running 18x8.5 ET 45 with a 10mm spacer up front and they are flush to me.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> Here's mine with stock 18x8 et41 wheels.


Forgot to mention that is also with 12mm front and 5mm rear spacers and on Eibach Prokit springs.


----------



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

*Karthoms*

Looking to put a set of vw karthoms on my cc just wondering if anyone has any pictures of them on a cc so I can get an idea of what they're going to look like.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

FastB7S4 said:


> Forgot to mention that is also with 12mm front and 5mm rear spacers and on Eibach Prokit springs.


Does the CC really have a wider stance in the front?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> opcorn:


You're kidding, right???

22"ers???

TM


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

20" hre.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> 20" hre.


Sorry! Looks bigger.

These will work!!!

What brand & size tires are you goin' with???


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Sorry! Looks bigger.
> 
> These will work!!!
> 
> What brand & size tires are you goin' with???


Yeah, they do compared to the stock 17's lol.

If the offset is right, I might put them on. They retail for $8,000 though, so I may just sell them! Got a ridiculous deal on craigslist.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> 20" hre.


Baller :thumbup:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Gonna need a drop once the wheels go on


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Going to pick up these upcoming saturday. 
What do you guys think? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...x8.5-BF-Goodrich-G-Force-SWPA-Pittsburgh-Area 


I like them they remind me of r32 omanyts.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you planning on running an Audi cover to cover up that bolt and hub area or are you just going to pop a VW center cap in there just over the hub? It'll look weird I think since it has that cut-out if you don't run the full cover.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Im thinking of getting Audi cap and modify it with vw emblem.but we'll see.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Any chance on these fitting? Without serious modification? 

Front- 19 x 8.5 - Et 41.9 Tires - 235/35/19 (shouldn't be a problem) 
Rear- 19 x 11 - et 55.3. Tires - 295/30/19


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

digga4 said:


> Any chance on these fitting? Without serious modification?
> 
> Front- 19 x 8.5 - Et 41.9 Tires - 235/35/19 (shouldn't be a problem)
> Rear- 19 x 11 - et 55.3. Tires - 295/30/19


 kinda iffy on the rear. 

The front will be fine for sure (even ET35 will be fine)


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> opcorn:


 buttsex wheels, lack of buttsex camera . Can't wait to see this done


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



digga4 said:


> Front- 19 x 8.5 - Et 41.9 Tires - 235/35/19 (shouldn't be a problem)
> Rear- 19 x 11 - et 55.3. Tires - 295/30/19


LOL. What Porsche did you pull these HRE's off of?

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

xterrain said:


> LOL. What Porsche did you pull these HRE's off of?
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


Was going to try to run some Lambo Gallardo fatty's.....not going to work though. :thumbdown:


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

FastB7S4 said:


> I think it's all in someone's definition of flush. What's flush for one may not be flush for another and what's flush for one may be poke for another. Judge for yourself. Here's mine with stock 18x8 et41 wheels.





FastB7S4 said:


> Forgot to mention that is also with 12mm front and 5mm rear spacers and on Eibach Prokit springs.


So in other words your final offset is for those who are still trying to figure out offsets....
et36
et29

But I think you have your spacers mixed up in your post


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Does the CC really have a wider stance in the front?


Negative...
I think he just got mixed up


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

digga4 said:


> Any chance on these fitting? Without serious modification?
> 
> Front- 19 x 8.5 - Et 41.9 Tires - 235/35/19 (shouldn't be a problem)
> Rear- 19 x 11 - et 55.3. Tires - 295/30/19


You can run a 255/35/19...


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

*Tell me what you think 225/35/19 or 235/35/19?*

I am getting a set of 19x9 41 offset Bentley 5 spokes delivered tomorrow for my Black 2013 CC R-Line. Should I get 225/35/19 or 235/35/19 for them? I also have HPA's SHS coilovers coming next Wednesday.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hey guys I'm shopping for the wheels and tires.... was wondering what tire size you wld suggest for 19x8.5x35?


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Moving to coilovers*

I'm set to order a set of Koni coilovers and I'm looking for a to-do list of items that I should do along with putting the coils on. I'm on Eibach Prokit springs at this point. I guess I want to know if there are any other suspension upgrades I need to do along with the coils. These are going on a 2010 Sport with 6MT so I believe I should be getting the Koni's for an MKV or MKVI correct?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Stero1D said:


> hey guys I'm shopping for the wheels and tires.... was wondering what tire size you wld suggest for 19x8.5x35?


Majority is running 235-35-19.

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Should be no rubbing? Tire isnt too low of the profile?!

Btw im on eibachs


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Thats what I am running...and I am on coils, no rubbbing at all

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Remember, there will be temporary negative camber as suspension compresses. 

From logic, 19x8 ET 40/41 flushes with fender on regular stance. If lowered, it won't look flush.

Same with lowered with 19x8.5 ~ET35 looks flush until you compress more...

I hope it makes sense; i just use my common sense and visualized in my head. :laugh:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



SHAG WAGON said:


> So in other words your final offset is for those who are still trying to figure out offsets....
> et36
> et29
> 
> But I think you have your spacers mixed up in your post


Nope. It's 12mm FRONT and 5mm REAR. Not mixed up.

And the stance is wider in the rear because you need wider spacers up front to get the wheels flush. 12mm in the front as compared to only 5 in the rear. Usually, you use wider rear spacers to push the rear wheels out a little further. I'm not going for that look, however. I want it to be about the same front and rear.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> Nope. It's 12mm FRONT and 5mm REAR. Not mixed up.
> 
> And the stance is wider in the rear because you need wider spacers up front to get the wheels flush. 12mm in the front as compared to only 5 in the rear. Usually, you use wider rear spacers to push the rear wheels out a little further. I'm not going for that look, however. I want it to be about the same front and rear.



I'm at 7mm front, 4mm rear, since I'm as low as I can go on Koni SS coilovers and don't wanna roll my fenders. 

TM


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Dion, 

Are you able to show me a close up picture of a 19x9 wheel with 235/35/19 tires? I bought a set of wheels and am stressing about what size tires to put on them. When I look at my stock 18" Malorey's with 235/40/19 and set them next to these 19x9 wheels the tires look realy narrow. This is making me think they will lok really stretched and the wheel lip is going to stick out a bunch. Help??


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



waltern said:


> Dion,
> 
> Are you able to show me a close up picture of a 19x9 wheel with 235/35/19 tires? I bought a set of wheels and am stressing about what size tires to put on them. When I look at my stock 18" Malorey's with 235/40/19 and set them next to these 19x9 wheels the tires look realy narrow. This is making me think they will lok really stretched and the wheel lip is going to stick out a bunch. Help??



If you look a couple a pages before or search my posts, you'll see i'm runninh 19X9 et31 with 245/35/19 but 235 would have worked perfectly.

If you can't find, once home I can show you a profile picture. Don't stress out!




Sent from my morse code Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, pure chance I just happened to check the last post to see someone's talking to me. :laugh:

I don't have a an image of those specs anyway. Our 19s are 8.5". Sounds like a pretty minimal stretch though.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Thejas said:


> If you look a couple a pages before or search my posts, you'll see i'm runninh 19X9 et31 with 245/35/19 but 235 would have worked perfectly.
> 
> If you can't find, once home I can show you a profile picture. Don't stress out!
> 
> ...


I could not find your post with the picture. Do you mind posting?


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

waltern said:


> I could not find your post with the picture. Do you mind posting?


What??? you are asking me to post pictures of my car and wheels..JEEEEEEEEZZZ !!!!!:screwy::screwy::screwy:

ok ..ok... here you go!

As I said earlier: 
19X9 ET33, OEM VW wheel on Conti DWS on a 245\35\19 set up on a H&R sport spring drop.



















































Does this helps you or did you expected something else??? I know it's not Bentley's but that's my shoes.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

What offset are you ~25" FTG guys running up front? I don't want any poke, wondering if ET30 would be too extreme.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> What offset are you ~25" FTG guys running up front? I don't want any poke, wondering if ET30 would be too extreme.


i'd say about 32~35ET...30 may poke


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Thejas said:


> What??? you are asking me to post pictures of my car and wheels..JEEEEEEEEZZZ !!!!!:screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> ok ..ok... here you go!
> 
> ...



sweet tiguan savannah wheels :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> sweet tiguan savannah wheels :laugh::thumbup:


agreed! :laugh:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Thejas said:


> What??? you are asking me to post pictures of my car and wheels..JEEEEEEEEZZZ !!!!!:screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> ok ..ok... here you go!
> 
> ...


Your 245's look perfect, thanks. I think the 235's may be too much stretch for me.


----------



## WRXCRAZY03 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is anyone running the FK Konigsport coilover kit? If so what are your thoughts and if so please post pics....


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

test fitted wheels that i picked up last weekend
19x8.5 +35 audi s4 b6 ultrasport reps with
235/35/19 BFG Gforce tires.
koni coils 

no spacers susp will go lower + will get some caps, will add 3-5 mm spacer up front


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> test fitted wheels that i picked up last weekend
> 19x8.5 +35 audi s4 b6 ultrasport reps with
> 235/35/19 BFG Gforce tires.
> koni coils
> ...


Very nice!

Are you on coilovers???

TM


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah koni with approx 3/4" worth off threads left


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> yeah koni with approx 3/4" worth off threads left


Did you have to adjust the Konis after switching from your 18" Mallorys???

I'm on Konis, too, and wanna go to 19's










Thanks!

TM


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

no i just trowed them to see how they look. i will adjust them in a month or so 

"adjust" = all the way down :laugh:
You are lower then I am right now on mallorys, 
What wheels are you going with?
Wheels that i got wasn't my first choice but I got great deal with mint tires. i paid what i would for just the tires shipped.
Plus they kind of remind me passat r36/ golf r32 omanyts 
I like oem+ flavor.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> no i just trowed them to see how they look. i will adjust them in a month or so
> 
> "adjust" = all the way down :laugh:
> You are lower then I am right now on mallorys,
> ...



Thinking of Avant Garde M310 in gunmetal/machined:

http://avantgardewheels.com/m310.php

or perhaps Verde Parallax:



















Where did you purchase your "special deal"???


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Speaking of Koni's I just got mine via Fed Ex today and have an appointment to get them installed at a local shop tomorrow.

I am currently on stock R-Line Mallory's......so any advice on how I should have them adjusted when he installs them? 1/4 down, 1/2 down??? I won't be there to mess with them unfortunately.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

TMCCRline said:


> Where did you purchase your "special deal"???



Found it on vwortex
Wheels are mint and tires almost brand new.
had to drive 350 miles each way but oh well.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



digga4 said:


> Speaking of Koni's I just got mine via Fed Ex today and have an appointment to get them installed at a local shop tomorrow.
> 
> I am currently on stock R-Line Mallory's......so any advice on how I should have them adjusted when he installs them? 1/4 down, 1/2 down??? I won't be there to mess with them unfortunately.


All the way down. No collars in front, no perches or collars in rear. Only way to go:thumbup:

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

digga4 said:


> Speaking of Koni's I just got mine via Fed Ex today and have an appointment to get them installed at a local shop tomorrow.
> 
> I am currently on stock R-Line Mallory's......so any advice on how I should have them adjusted when he installs them? 1/4 down, 1/2 down??? I won't be there to mess with them unfortunately.


TMC cc sits low i assume its almost all the way down and he is on konis as well.
Tell them to leave about 1/2" -3/4 " left in threads in rear and then adjust front to your preference.
Front is easily adjustable, You dont even have to take the wheel off, just lift the car to get access to threads.
hope it helps.

oh and get spacers as well 7-10mm back and 5-7 mm front


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> TMC cc sits low i assume its almost all the way down and he is on konis as well.
> Tell them to leave about 1/2" -3/4 " left in threads in rear and then adjust front to your preference.
> Front is easily adjustable, You dont even have to take the wheel off, just lift the car to get access to threads.
> hope it helps.
> ...


All good advice!!!

Also, I have the dampers adjusted "half-way" in the front and almost "full-soft" in the rear.
To me, this is perfect...... no bouncing, no bottoming!!!

TM


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> All the way down. No collars in front, no perches or collars in rear. Only way to go:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from old rotary pay phone


no thanks 
i 've had fk streetlines on my mkv modified (removed helpers) once you start removing parts that were designed to be there, You are asking for trouble. coilover fail/leak or ****ty ride.
Leave all components in place they go low.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

wh1te09gti said:


> TMC cc sits low i assume its almost all the way down and he is on konis as well.
> Tell them to leave about 1/2" -3/4 " left in threads in rear and then adjust front to your preference.
> Front is easily adjustable, You dont even have to take the wheel off, just lift the car to get access to threads.
> hope it helps.
> ...


Thanks.....That helps! So say i go 3/4 in the rear what do think i would need to do fronts to look nice and level?

Not doing spacers because I am shopping wheels already...going to go 19x8.5 et35 :thumbup:


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> All good advice!!!
> 
> Also, I have the dampers adjusted "half-way" in the front and almost "full-soft" in the rear.
> To me, this is perfect...... no bouncing, no bottoming!!!
> ...


Good point i almost forgot about the dampers  

Thanks for the advice guys! I will go somewhat conservative until they settle and then adjust after i get wheels In a few weeks.

Can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

digga4 said:


> Thanks.....That helps! So say i go 3/4 in the rear what do think i would need to do fronts to look nice and level?
> 
> Not doing spacers because I am shopping wheels already...going to go 19x8.5 et35 :thumbup:


Im about 3/4 worth of threads (left) in the rear scroll up to see how it sits with 19x8.5 +35 
Its perfect imo with stock camber.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

wh1te09gti said:


> Im about 3/4 worth of threads (left) in the rear scroll up to see how it sits with 19x8.5 +35
> Its perfect imo with stock camber.


Yeah both you and TMCCRline have a nice stance!

Now i just have to decide on wheels...my mind changes daily

MRR HR9

VMR 709

VMR 721

Stance SC5.......:facepalm:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

I wanted to get rotiform sna. But got deal that could not resist. Maybe for next year. 
I like them for the simpicity and the fact that they look oem.


----------



## BLK MAGIC (Mar 27, 2008)

Im looking to fit 19x8.5 wheels with 235/35/19 tires all around. Id like to have zero chance for rubbing. Go with et45 and tweak it with spacers, or go et35?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

digga4 said:


> Yeah both you and TMCCRline have a nice stance!
> 
> Now i just have to decide on wheels...my mind changes daily
> 
> ...



What about Vossen CV3??? 

http://www.vossenwheels.com/wheels/VVSCV3.aspx


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> What about Vossen CV3???
> 
> http://www.vossenwheels.com/wheels/VVSCV3.aspx


LOL...funny you mention Vossen, my favorite wheel right now is the Vossen CV1....but they are an extra grand over the others so I am pretty much being cheap :laugh:

That extra 1k can buy either exhaust or chip.....


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

BLK MAGIC said:


> Im looking to fit 19x8.5 wheels with 235/35/19 tires all around. Id like to have zero chance for rubbing. Go with et45 and tweak it with spacers, or go et35?


go with et35,its always better if you can avoid spacers, they are not hurting anything but if you have a choice its no brainier. Just make sure if You planning to run spacers thicker then 4-5 mm get extended bolts.
And based on design of the wheels, lower offset and wider size means more concavity/ agressive look.


----------



## BLK MAGIC (Mar 27, 2008)

wh1te09gti said:


> go with et35,its always better if you can avoid spacers, they are not hurting anything but if you have a choice its no brainier. Just make sure if You planning to run spacers thicker then 4-5 mm get extended bolts.
> And based on design of the wheels, lower offset and wider size means more concavity/ agressive look.


Do you think, given the wheel and tire specs, that et35 will cause any potential rub issues on H&R Springs?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

BLK MAGIC said:


> Do you think, given the wheel and tire specs, that et35 will cause any potential rub issues on H&R Springs?


ET35 will be fine.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Quick shot of the ride.....Koni kit just installed today! Going to let it settle before adjustments


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice. How You like the ride?


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

wh1te09gti said:


> Very nice. How You like the ride?


So far so good...... nice sporty feel, definitely feel more of the road if you know what I mean but I also feel control. 

I know its crazy but it feels faster :laugh:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

digga4 said:


> Quick shot of the ride.....Koni kit just installed today! Going to let it settle before adjustments


Looks GREAT, digga......
Looks like you're around the same 24.5" GTF as me!
Won't settle much. After 3 weeks, my alignment was still perfect with no adjustments needed.

You gonna do a RSB???
Makes a huge difference.....


----------



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey everyone. This is my first post in the CC section, so bear with me haha. I'm thinking about selling my GTI in the spring and passing my OZ Superturismo LMs on to my dad. They are 19x8.5 ET44, so what size spacers would I need to make them sit flush with the fenders or tuck just slightly, say 5mm at most? I've searched through the thread a bit, but I was getting overwhelmed with information. As far as tires go, I think we should be fine with 235/35R19 tires? The car will most likely be lowered on Eibach Pro-Kit springs sometime soon.

Pics for clicks! The wheels aren't actually mounted on the car, obviously... I just wanted to get a quick idea of how it would look. The tires on there are for my GTI, so they would obviously be changed.

















and one from delivery day for good measure 









On a side note, I don't think I've ever seen another Mocha Brown R-Line... Do we have a unicorn in the CC world? haha 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

CGY_GLI said:


> On a side note, I don't think I've ever seen another Mocha Brown R-Line... Do we have a unicorn in the CC world?


Looks like a Lux Ltd that they put an R-line kit and wheels on. R-lines don't come with sunroof or HIDs. Very nice, though! :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Replace the stock R line rims with 18" but what are the measurements I can have or get away with? 

Meaning a 18x8 or a 18x9? and I'll need a 5x112 correct or? what about the 35, 40, 50 etc..

Will these be an issue "18x8 5/112 ET32"

Sorry, this is all new and just need a little help. thanks


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> Looks like a Lux Ltd that they put an R-line kit and wheels on. R-lines don't come with sunroof or HIDs. Very nice, though! :thumbup:


hmm
unless Canadian r-lines are equipped differently

Mocha brown rline :thumbup:
im wondering if there is other urano gray r-line like mine with 6spd..


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Looks GREAT, digga......
> Looks like you're around the same 24.5" GTF as me!
> Won't settle much. After 3 weeks, my alignment was still perfect with no adjustments needed.
> 
> ...


Actually I think the crappy pic is a little deceiving becuse I am more like 25.5 all round right now. I am going back next week so my dude can re torque everything and will adjust then. I feel like the front needs to come down slightly. Are you measuring the same GTF all round or is front and back different?

As far as sway bar yeah on the ever growing list....but wheels are top priority now. :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

wh1te09gti said:


> hmm
> unless Canadian r-lines are equipped differently
> 
> Mocha brown rline :thumbup:
> im wondering if there is other urano gray r-line like mine with 6spd..


Ahhh...didn't notice he was from Canada. Good catch.


----------



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> hmm
> unless Canadian r-lines are equipped differently
> 
> Mocha brown rline :thumbup:
> im wondering if there is other urano gray r-line like mine with 6spd..





FastB7S4 said:


> Ahhh...didn't notice he was from Canada. Good catch.


Yep, they're different here. Here we have the Sportline (base), the Highline (loaded), and the Highline V6. Our is a Highline with the R-Line package (not available on the Sportline) and the Technology package... So it's pretty much fully loaded except for the 3.6 :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

digga4 said:


> Actually I think the crappy pic is a little deceiving becuse I am more like 25.5 all round right now. I am going back next week so my dude can re torque everything and will adjust then. I feel like the front needs to come down slightly. Are you measuring the same GTF all round or is front and back different?
> 
> As far as sway bar yeah on the ever growing list....but wheels are top priority now. :thumbup:



Are you gonna stick with 18's or going to 19's???


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Are you gonna stick with 18's or going to 19's???


19's for sure


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

passat_98 said:


>


How do you get your wheels tucked into the fender well and clear? Even your Bentley's that are 19x9 ET41. My Bentley's poke a little. Maybe they won't when I lower it on Monday. Did yours poke until the camber set in from lowering?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

guys whats difference with ET35 and ET45? if wheel is 19x8.5! whats better? Same tire size goes on both? Thanks


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



waltern said:


> How do you get your wheels tucked into the fender well and clear? Even your Bentley's that are 19x9 ET41. My Bentley's poke a little. Maybe they won't when I lower it on Monday. Did yours poke until the camber set in from lowering?


He sold the car don't think he is on the cc forum any more, but i can answer. Easy......bag the car with fender mods.

Tucking on coils is the hard part.









Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> guys whats difference with ET35 and ET45? if wheel is 19x8.5! whats better? Same tire size goes on both? Thanks


The ET or Offset is how many millimeters from the wheels center the mounting point is.

45mm would be farther from center, which will make the wheel sit back in the fender. 35mm will be closer to the center, pushing the wheel out toward the fender.

Most factory CC wheels are 18x8 ET 41. A 19x8.5 wheel with a ET 45 sits very close to stock. ET35 is a bit more aggressive, which is usually welcome because it gets the wheels closer to flush without the use of spacers.

All of this is true until your car is REALLY low with stock camber settings or is lowered on bags, etc.


----------



## Cllehs (Jan 4, 2011)

What did u do or ur center caps for thr R8 reps. I have the same ones but In matte black but I don't wanna be Rollin in Audi wheels??? Help


----------



## p3trucking (Feb 5, 2013)

H&R springs and 19 inch concepts.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> He sold the car don't think he is on the cc forum any more, but i can answer. Easy......bag the car with fender mods.
> 
> Tucking on coils is the hard part.
> 
> ...


FTG? And how modified are your fenders?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

waltern said:


> How do you get your wheels tucked into the fender well and clear? Even your Bentley's that are 19x9 ET41. My Bentley's poke a little. Maybe they won't when I lower it on Monday. Did yours poke until the camber set in from lowering?


ET41 shouldn't poke.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> FTG? And how modified are your fenders?


I'm at 23 3/4" on the stocks. In that pic on 20s was 24".

Rolled front fenders, no front fender liners, hammered down front pinch welds, notched passenger frame for axle, front sway bar removed.

Rear fender lips grinded and sanded smooth (too small to roll), rear liners gone, rear bumper to quarter panel mounting tab grinded off.

That's it. The price we posy to go low

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

Looking for some pictures of 20" wheels 8.5j front and 9.5 back..

Hoping for some Nice tyre/rim shots..


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Bthasht said:


> He sold the car don't think he is on the cc forum any more, but i can answer. Easy......bag the car with fender mods.
> 
> Tucking on coils is the hard part.
> 
> ...


So he rolled the fenders? Is this something any body shop will do? In my old racing days we would just do it by sticking a baseball bat or broom stick against the tire and rolling the car back and forth, but I am sure that is not what you guys are doing.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Bthasht said:


> I'm at 23 3/4" on the stocks. In that pic on 20s was 24".
> 
> Rolled front fenders, no front fender liners, hammered down front pinch welds, notched passenger frame for axle, front sway bar removed.
> 
> ...


How low can you go GTF before you have to notch the frame? I am lowering my 2013 on Monday. Can I get to 24.5 GTF without problems?


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

waltern said:


> So he rolled the fenders? Is this something any body shop will do? In my old racing days we would just do it by sticking a baseball bat or broom stick against the tire and rolling the car back and forth, but I am sure that is not what you guys are doing.


They actually make fender rolling machines now that are less likely to hurt the paint. They attach to the hub, and a plastic wheel runs along the edge/lip. You will also want to use a heat gun to help prevent cracking of the paint. 

Here is a link to one:
http://www.tirerack.com/accessories/detail.jsp?ID=52


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



waltern said:


> How low can you go GTF before you have to notch the frame? I am lowering my 2013 on Monday. Can I get to 24.5 GTF without problems?


That will be close. I would notch it and do the other things i listed above. You will hear the frame and sway bar hitting Fasho. So try it and see.

What coils you going with to get that low? Most people on here on coils are about 25".

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> I'm at 23 3/4" on the stocks. In that pic on 20s was 24".
> 
> Rolled front fenders, no front fender liners, hammered down front pinch welds, notched passenger frame for axle, front sway bar removed.
> 
> ...


What do the fenders look like with the wheel liners removed? I'm in the rust belt so I don't know if this is an option for me.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Bthasht said:


> That will be close. I would notch it and do the other things i listed above. You will hear the frame and sway bar hitting Fasho. So try it and see.
> 
> What coils you going with to get that low? Most people on here on coils are about 25".
> 
> Sent from old rotary pay phone


I don't know how low they will go I was just trying to find out my max when I take it in Monday. I got HPA SHS coils. Hopefully they go low enough. Is 25 GTF the lowest I can go without notching? Or can I go 24.5 without problems? I do not want to notch the frame.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> What do the fenders look like with the wheel liners removed? I'm in the rust belt so I don't know if this is an option for me.


Just spray them with line x after you remove you'll be fine. It'll buff out Fasho. Low though you cant even see the liners.









Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



waltern said:


> I don't know how low they will go I was just trying to find out my max when I take it in Monday. I got HPA SHS coils. Hopefully they go low enough. Is 25 GTF the lowest I can go without notching? Or can I go 24.5 without problems? I do not want to notch the frame.


Never even heard of those coils before. Yeah stay above 25" to not notch frame. You could always go 24.5" and see if it hits.

My guess though is your coils are not going to go that low anyway. 25" may be the lowest you can get?


Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Edit on my part too. 

I'm at 23 1/2" front and 23 3/4" rear on stocks for the winter

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann Euromesh 3 Wheels:
> * 19x8.5 +38
> * 235/35-19s
> * 3mm spacers up front


Probably my favorite look thus far (albeit this one is a little too low for my taste). Also loving Rotiform BLQ machined finish and the replica Concepts are nice, too. I have plenty of time to think about it (probably 2 years away from a CC purchase).


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

New wheels new pics.

Now have Dare (3SDM) 8.5 x 19 ET 28 front and 9.5 x 19 ET38 rear. 225/35/19 front and 235/35/19 rear. Coilovers are Vmaxx extreme all the way down.

Now for the pics as got the colour changed to gloss black base with course fleck in the laquor.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> New wheels new pics.
> 
> Now have Dare (3SDM) 8.5 x 19 ET 28 front and 9.5 x 19 ET38 rear. 225/35/19 front and 235/35/19 rear. Coilovers are Vmaxx extreme all the way down.
> 
> Now for the pics as got the colour changed to gloss black base with course fleck in the laquor


:thumbup: Looks great, nice wheel choice. The color looks nice on your car.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

dubvrs said:


> New wheels new pics.
> 
> Now have Dare (3SDM) 8.5 x 19 ET 28 front and 9.5 x 19 ET38 rear. 225/35/19 front and 235/35/19 rear. Coilovers are Vmaxx extreme all the way down.
> 
> Now for the pics as got the colour changed to gloss black base with course fleck in the


Looks sick! :thumbup: beautiful set up


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Does anyone have TSW wheels? Pro or cons?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Rlinetexas said:


> Does anyone have TSW wheels? Pro or cons?


Decent wheel. Used in the vw world more than any other car world. Stronger than most Audi reps on here. Or any other rep for that matter. Still a rep wheel though, or gas station wheel as called due to it's availability at most tire store chains.

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Thanks!


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

How do I post pictures from iphoto?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> Decent wheel. Used in the vw world more than any other car world. Stronger than most Audi reps on here. Or any other rep for that matter. Still a rep wheel though, or gas station wheel as called due to it's availability at most tire store chains.
> 
> Sent from old rotary pay phone


hmm..Interesting. I have been looking at their wheels.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

praneetloke said:


> hmm..Interesting. I have been looking at their wheels.


Me too, espicaly the Donnington.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

2013 CC R-Line
OEM Bentley 5 spokes 9X19 41 Offset
Hankook V12 235/35/19
HPA SHS Coilover All the way down with rear perch in
35% tint all around

I just lowered it today. Here are some quick pics. I will do a real photo shoot soon.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^^ohh Florida plates = lower it more. Remove front collars and rear collars and perches. Will be gorgeous.:thumbup:

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Will22 said:


> Me too, espicaly the Donnington.


I'm looking at these in 18". I'm also planning to get the Eibach Pro springs sometime soon after replacing the wheels. 

http://www.tsw.com/alloy_wheels_nurburgring.php

http://www.tsw.com/alloy_wheels_tanaka.php

http://www.tsw.com/alloy_wheels_vortex.php

I would most likely buy silver or gunmetal so I can plastidip to matte black and switch sort of the 'colors' when I want. My cheap mod.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



praneetloke said:


> I'm looking at these in 18". I'm also planning to get the Eibach Pro springs sometime soon after replacing the wheels.
> 
> http://www.tsw.com/alloy_wheels_nurburgring.php
> 
> ...


The nurburgring is the best wheel Tsw ever made being that it is a forged wheel. Buy that one for extreme quality. The rest are typical rep alloy wheels.

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Lowered last weekend on Eiback Pro Kit springs. Check my sig for more info about the wheels and tires. Love the ride and stance. 




























I could have gone lower, but, I didn't want to sacrifice ride comfort. My experience with Eibach has been great and, IMO, the ride of my car is almost like stock if not better since there's less body roll. Although, I feel that bumps more now compared to the stock height which is normal (stiffer side wall of the tires is the main reason). I would totally recommend Eibach to anyone who is looking for a moderate drop w/o sacrificing ride comfort and stock shocks and strut degragation.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Bthasht said:


> ^^ohh Florida plates = lower it more. Remove front collars and rear collars and perches. Will be gorgeous.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from old rotary pay phone


Are you really telling people to take off the collars and perches on the coilovers? Pretty sure the front spring would have nothing to sit on aside from the mount for the end link. Sounds smart.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



njm23 said:


> Are you really telling people to take off the collars and perches on the coilovers? Pretty sure the front spring would have nothing to sit on aside from the mount for the end link. Sounds smart.


Read again homie. Remove rear collars and perches. Front collars. The front needs perches duh, but collars are not needed if spun all the way down correct? The rear both can be removed due to the spring sitting on coilover mount. Is smart to read don't ya think?

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ somebody is getting SMART here.... regular "stuff"


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Stero1D said:


> ^^^ somebody is getting SMART here.... regular "stuff"


Read both posts. How am i getting smart? Just answering questions. He quoted me so obviously i did not edit my first post? 

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

:wave:The car is about 1/4" lower this morning, and the collars in the front were already out (so there is just one base for the spring to sit on now). I am going to leave the rear perch and collar in because I like the rake it has now. 

At the height it is now I can deal with all the driveways and speed bumps I run into daily, so I am satisfied.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^^ see and that's all that matters. I like it too homie. I like them low.:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I've got a question about offsets.... I'm currently running a set of Interlagos 18x8" et35 with 235/40/18 tires and would like to upgrade to a Rotiform BLQ in the summer. So here's the questions, the wheels that I have my eyes on are 19x8.5" with 45et, considering that the BLQ's are 8.5" vs. the 8" Interlagos, will the BLQ's be flush to the fender like my Interlagos or will I need spacers? Not sure how to calculate this one =). Thanks in advance.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> I've got a question about offsets.... I'm currently running a set of Interlagos 18x8" et35 with 235/40/18 tires and would like to upgrade to a Rotiform BLQ in the summer. So here's the questions, the wheels that I have my eyes on are 19x8.5" with 45et, considering that the BLQ's are 8.5" vs. the 8" Interlagos, will the BLQ's be flush to the fender like my Interlagos or will I need spacers? Not sure how to calculate this one =). Thanks in advance.


Check this out http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp

You can play with wheel sizes and offset all day, I did before I got mine.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> I've got a question about offsets.... I'm currently running a set of Interlagos 18x8" et35 with 235/40/18 tires and would like to upgrade to a Rotiform BLQ in the summer. So here's the questions, the wheels that I have my eyes on are 19x8.5" with 45et, considering that the BLQ's are 8.5" vs. the 8" Interlagos, will the BLQ's be flush to the fender like my Interlagos or will I need spacers? Not sure how to calculate this one =). Thanks in advance.


You will need spacers with the +45 offsets. Go with rotiforms +35 option.

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> Check this out http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp
> 
> You can play with wheel sizes and offset all day, I did before I got mine.


Thanks for sharing this link. 




Bthasht said:


> You will need spacers with the +45 offsets. Go with rotiforms +35 option.
> 
> Sent from old rotary pay phone


If I go with +35et with knowing that the set that I like is 8.5" compare to what I have right now which is 8", would this mean that it will stick out more than my current set?


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

van33 said:


> If I go with +35et with knowing that the set that I like is 8.5" compare to what I have right now which is 8", would this mean that it will stick out more than my current set?


Yup, 6mm more.


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

KW V1 Inox Line

Test of 8,5x20" ET 45 Audi Cantona (A8 wheels).
More pics will come..


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Bthasht said:


> ^^ohh Florida plates = lower it more. Remove front collars and rear collars and perches. Will be gorgeous.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from old rotary pay phone


What does it cost to bag a CC? Can you hide the tank? What brand?


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

rs-dude said:


> KW V1 Inox Line
> 
> Test of 8,5x20" ET 45 Audi Cantona (A8 wheels).
> More pics will come..


:thumbup: oem+ perfection 

 cc 2.o tdi 4mo rline  my dream car

F.U. vw of America !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:facepalm: for not bringing that here


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

waltern said:


> What does it cost to bag a CC? Can you hide the tank? What brand?



I was quoted around $3000 installed with Accu Air set-up. Tou can hide the tank if you create a false wall behind the back seat or you loose the spare tire.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

rs-dude said:


> KW V1 Inox Line
> 
> Test of 8,5x20" ET 45 Audi Cantona (A8 wheels).
> More pics will come..


WOW!


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

*Those wheels look nice on the CC*

:thumbup:


rs-dude said:


> KW V1 Inox Line
> 
> Test of 8,5x20" ET 45 Audi Cantona (A8 wheels).
> More pics will come..


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I was quoted around $3000 installed with Accu Air set-up. Tou can hide the tank if you create a false wall behind the back seat or you loose the spare tire.


thank you. I figured it would be expensive.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I was quoted around $3000 installed with Accu Air set-up. Tou can hide the tank if you create a false wall behind the back seat or *you loose the spare tire*.


With all the trunk space we have, you figure we could hide a tank and keep the spare. I'll have to experiment when the time comes.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



waltern said:


> thank you. I figured it would be expensive.


Using the V2 system from bagriders or openroadtuning it will cost you about $2500 shipped to your door then you can install it.




ShadowWabbit said:


> With all the trunk space we have, you figure we could hide a tank and keep the spare. I'll have to experiment when the time comes.


The tank can be mounted under the rear deck. The compressor/compressors can be mounted inside the cubby areas in sides of Trunk. Manifold can be tucked in other cubby. This will allow spare tire to stay no problem. Also people have made a false floor setup making it even easier to keep spare and hide everything. A3 gallon tank our 5 gallon skinny is the easiest.

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Bthasht said:


> The tank can be mounted under the rear deck. The compressor/compressors can be mounted inside the cubby areas in sides of Trunk. Manifold can be tucked in other cubby. This will allow spare tire to stay no problem. Also people have made a false floor setup making it even easier to keep spare and hide everything. A3 gallon tank our 5 gallon skinny is the easiest.
> 
> Sent from old rotary pay phone


Thank you for reasuring me. I think most people want them visible and its easier too i bet. because all the intalled pics are setups all/mostly out in the open.


----------



## Mjstager (Jan 22, 2013)

*Got the new 20's today!!!*








So after much debate on which wheel would be the best for my ride I finally decided to purchase these.... They are Concept One Executive Edition RS-55 20x8.5 et38 front and 20x10 et 43 rear in the matte black machined face and chrome lip. The front lip is 2" and the rear has a 3 1/2" lip.
Still waiting on the tires to show up. They will be 245/30-20 for the front and 255/30-20 for the rear in the Falken 452........Once they are on the car I will update post with photos


----------



## Mjstager (Jan 22, 2013)

*Pic number 2 of new wheels*

Here is the 3 1/2" lip


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Mjstager said:


> Here is the 3 1/2" lip



Very nice!!!
I had similar Lexani wheels on my previous ride (S4 Cab):










TM


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Teaser pic.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mjstager said:


> Here is the 3 1/2" lip


 Cant wait to see those on CC


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

ST Coils. MKV GTI/A3 rear springs. CC Front springs.
ESM-004 18x9 40
Goodyear 245/40


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

I do not like to lower my cars. Like original specs. or just mild upgrades on brakes. However, love to have top notch tires:

Michelin Pilot Super Sport, 235/45 R17 97XL Y
It is like driving completely different car with these tires. Handeling and braking is really improved a lot!


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

8x18 ET 41 VW Interlagos with 225/45-18 Nokian Hakkapeliitta R winter tyres

"Before" pictures: stock R-Line (with original sport/lowered springs)

"After" pictures: KW V1 Inox Line


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^^ alot of threads left. Spin them all the way down please

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Rs dude is doing it right :thumbup: im sure he will dial it in after winter and wheels are on. Good looking tdi rline :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> ST Coils. MKV GTI/A3 rear springs. CC Front springs.
> ESM-004 18x9 40
> Goodyear


clean! :thumbup:

p.s. "MKV GTI/A3 rear springs. CC Front springs" Those fit on the shocks? how's the ride quality?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> clean! :thumbup:
> 
> p.s. "MKV GTI/A3 rear springs. CC Front springs" Those fit on the shocks? how's the ride quality?


Thanks.

Yes. I know others that bought KW and other similar brands that for CC received same spring part number as my MKV GTI/A3 springs. The only reason I used them is they are about 1/8 in shorter than the other springs.

Ride is great. More firm ride but that's the point. Love the hr bar. It locked in the rear nicely.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes. I know others that bought KW and other similar brands that for CC received same spring part number as my MKV GTI/A3 springs. The only reason I used them is they are about 1/8 in shorter than the other springs.
> 
> Ride is great. More firm ride but that's the point. Love the hr bar. It locked in the rear nicely.


sounds good.:thumbup: :laugh: 

are you running 245 tires or 235? i forgot if you had mentioned that before.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

edyvw said:


> I do not like to lower my cars. Like original specs. or just mild upgrades on brakes. However, love to have top notch tires:
> 
> Michelin Pilot Super Sport, 235/45 R17 97XL Y
> It is like driving completely different car with these tires. Handeling and braking is really improved a lot!


New tires will almost always give you that kind of feeling. Stock Conti's aren't bad at all, though.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Stock Contis are All Season tires and no, these are not my first new tires in my life!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> sounds good.:thumbup: :laugh:
> 
> are you running 245 tires or 235? i forgot if you had mentioned that before.


I can't recall. I do know I wanted wide as possible, so I think 245. Had to roll/pull fenders slightly to make room. Since roll/pull I haven't rubbed.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

S WORD said:


> I can't recall. I do know I wanted wide as possible, so I think 245. Had to roll/pull fenders slightly to make room. Since roll/pull I haven't rubbed.



Do you still own the car? If so, can you look at the tires and tell us what size? That was the point of the thread.:banghead:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

waltern said:


> Do you still own the car? If so, can you look at the tires and tell us what size? That was the point of the thread.:banghead:


245/40

Not certain what model tire, will look later.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

S WORD said:


> 245/40
> 
> Not certain what model tire, will look later.


Thanks. Car looks just right.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

I wanted rims more like yours cuz I feel mine are too motorsport oriented (looking) and on just about every car out there. But I always wanted step lip LMs so I went for it.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I can't recall. I do know I wanted wide as possible, so I think 245. Had to roll/pull fenders slightly to make room. Since roll/pull I haven't rubbed.


isn't front springs' bottoms are flat to sit on the spin? :what:


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Guests Hi, does anyone know the sizes of these 3sdm wheels? Et? inches? J? Would this also under my cc. Greetings from the Netherlands


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*










Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay thanks, I used google translate.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

To answer your question originally i believe those wheels are 19". At least they appear to be

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## ccbbetterccme (Mar 3, 2012)

*VW cc on XO BERLIN Wheels*

XO WHEELS: BERLIN 20*9.0 ALL AROUND:laugh:
245/35/20 NEXEN N700 TIRES:screwy:
LOWERED ON SOLO WERKS COILOVERS
LOOKING TO SELL TIRES AS THEY ARE A LITTLE TO BIG, I AM A FIRST TIME WHEEL BUYER SO I MADE A SMALL MISTAKE. :banghead:
also through in rockford fosgate system :thumbup:
sorry for the phone pics:thumbdown:
feel free to give me any personal suggestions of what to do next opcorn:
thanks


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Schippersss said:


> Guests Hi, does anyone know the sizes of these 3sdm wheels? Et? inches? J? Would this also under my cc. Greetings from the Netherlands


http://www.3sdm.co.uk/collection/collection-001.htm

i say they are ET32


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> http://www.3sdm.co.uk/collection/collection-001.htm
> 
> i say they are ET32


There isn't even at et32 option on that page?? :screwy::laugh:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

njm23 said:


> There isn't even at et32 option on that page?? :screwy::laugh:


He probably meant 33 

I would recomend 
19x8.5 et 35, 19x9.5 et 40
Or 
19x8.5 et 35 front & rear then add spacers as needed


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

ccbbetterccme said:


> XO WHEELS: BERLIN 20*9.0 ALL AROUND:laugh:
> 245/35/20 NEXEN N700 TIRES:screwy:
> LOWERED ON SOLO WERKS COILOVERS
> LOOKING TO SELL TIRES AS THEY ARE A LITTLE TO BIG, I AM A FIRST TIME WHEEL BUYER SO I MADE A SMALL MISTAKE. :banghead:
> ...


That rear fitment is perfect! What offset are your wheels and do you rub?


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Schippersss said:


> Guests Hi, does anyone know the sizes of these 3sdm wheels? Et? inches? J? Would this also under my cc. Greetings from the Netherlands



heya
my car 

3sdm 0.01
8.5x19 front + 5mm spacers (no need longer bolts)
9.5x19 rear
both with 225/35/19 (need put 215 now in front, better look)
et38 & et42


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for your answer. Very nice car mate :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

lol my bad...it was too early in the morning while i was typing the reply. 

:facepalm:


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

ccbbetterccme said:


> XO WHEELS: BERLIN 20*9.0 ALL AROUND:laugh:
> 245/35/20 NEXEN N700 TIRES:screwy:
> LOWERED ON SOLO WERKS COILOVERS
> LOOKING TO SELL TIRES AS THEY ARE A LITTLE TO BIG, I AM A FIRST TIME WHEEL BUYER SO I MADE A SMALL MISTAKE. :banghead:
> ...


Where did you get the roof spoiler from? Is it specifically made for the CC?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Los1 said:


> Where did you get the roof spoiler from? Is it specifically made for the CC?


Its an ebay part not made for the cc. Look at how it does not go all the way to edges.

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

New wheels

18x8 ET35 TSW Willow


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am about to order a set of wheels. The specs are 19x8.5 ET32 and 19x9.5 ET35

I think the rear may be a tight fit, I usually see most guys running ET35 Front and 40 rear. Opinions on fitment/tire sizes? Was going to do a 225/35 front and 235/35 rear.

I have ST Coilover w/ MKV springs so I can go lower than standard CC ST Coils, but still they do not go super low. Hence the reason I do not want to run 215/35 front and 225/35 rear, there would be too much gap.

I do not mind it being agressive, if the ET35 rear will fit, I am going to run it. The other options for ET are 45F 45R.

I would love to see pics if possible.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> New wheels
> 
> 18x8 ET35 TSW Willow


Is your car lowered? I am planning to get 18x8 wheels before I get the Eibach springs. Also, what are you tire specs please?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



praneetloke said:


> Is your car lowered? I am planning to get 18x8 wheels before I get the Eibach springs. Also, what are you tire specs please?


No stock height and tires (245/40/18)


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Broke down and ordered a new wheel and tire package!

Wheels- MRR HR9 - 19x8.5, 32ET
Tires- Michelin Pilot Super Sports 235/35/19

Can't wait to get them on the car


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

ooo wheels look good. I'll be waiting for the pics :laugh: opcorn:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

X2 on the photos...thats gonna look good! :beer:

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

X3, those were on my short list, along with Vossens, but I got a deal from a Bentley dealer on new wheels so I went for it. Might eventually try one of the other wheels.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

waltern said:


> X3, those were on my short list, along with Vossens, but I got a deal from a Bentley dealer on new wheels so I went for it. Might eventually try one of the other wheels.


Thanks, the bentley's look hot i had considered them and i loved the vossens but I'm trying to ball on a budget if ya know what i mean 

I got to a point where i was changing my mind daily on what i wanted so just said screw it and pulled the trigger. I really like the fact they are spoky and concave.


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> ^^ alot of threads left. Spin them all the way down please
> 
> Sent from old rotary pay phone


Like this?!


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

8x18 ET 41 VW Interlagos with 225/45-18 Nokian Hakkapeliitta R winter tyres.

KW V1 Inox Line


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

One more..

KW V1 Inox Line

Test of 8,5x20" ET 45 Audi Cantona (A8 wheels).
More pics will come..


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

rs-dude said:


> One more..
> 
> KW V1 Inox Line
> 
> ...


Do it! Those look sick


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll probably get thrown out of here but I was wondering if anybody had any pics of a CC with *stock* suspension and *wheel spacers*.

I'm asking because I want the car to have a more aggressive stance but I'm not necessarily ready to change my suspension setup just yet.

And another thing....
Would wheel spacers with stock ride height actually accentuate the wheel gap? I definitely don't want to do that. I know this thread caters more towards slammed cars but I'd appreciate some advice anyway.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



rs-dude said:


> Like this?!


Threads look great. Your getting there. Now take the collars out of the front and rear. Rear perches could come out too.

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## soon2bsleeved (May 27, 2012)

digga4 said:


> Broke down and ordered a new wheel and tire package!
> 
> Wheels- MRR HR9 - 19x8.5, 32ET
> Tires- Michelin Pilot Super Sports 235/35/19
> ...


Nice wheels.. if I pull the trigger the HR9's are in my top 3..

JC..


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

These will look great.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

rs-dude said:


> Like this?!


Looks good. Any issues with squeaking from the front shocks?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



soon2bsleeved said:


> Nice wheels.. if I pull the trigger the HR9's are in my top 3..
> 
> JC..


Those are really nice wheels , I'm also thinking about it ) would 19/9.5 fit in front ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> Those are really nice wheels , I'm also thinking about it ) would 19/9.5 fit in front ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so, with the right offset. I have 19x9 41 offset. I have plenty of room on the inside and could move the wheel out about 5 to 7MM with spacers and still be good (235/35/19). You will probably need to use a stretched tire if you plan on lowering much, and maybe a little fender roll. You can play with wheels and offsets at http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp. You can also play with tire and rim sizes at http://www.rimsntires.com/specs.jsp.


----------



## Eurowned32 (Sep 8, 2006)

I got a set of these last spring, 20x8.5F/20x9.5R. You'll be a happy camper once you see how the car looks. Message me if you want a pic to tease yourself with.


----------



## Eurowned32 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't think the pictures really do it justice but maybe it's me being bias lol.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Eurowned32 said:


> I got a set of these last spring, 20x8.5F/20x9.5R. You'll be a happy camper once you see how the car looks. Message me if you want a pic to tease yourself with.


Ooooooo 20's 

Pm'd


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Eurowned32 said:


> I don't think the pictures really do it justice but maybe it's me being bias lol.


those looks amazing !!! hot !!


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

Eurowned32 said:


> I don't think the pictures really do it justice but maybe it's me being bias lol.



Looks great! :thumbup:
What suspension are you running?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Eurowned32 said:


> I don't think the pictures really do it justice but maybe it's me being bias lol.


Those are pure sexxx!! :thumbup:

Very nicely done. I think this is my favorite Mocha Brown CC yet...



Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Eurowned32 said:


> I don't think the pictures really do it justice but maybe it's me being bias lol.


Need specs...now! 

How does it ride on New York roads with 20's and that low?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Wheels look great. Are the backs 9.5 and front 8.5? Would love to know


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

That mocha brown CC makes me pissed off! I missed out on an insane deal a few months ago. Ended up with light brown since i was in a time crunch. That looks awesome btw


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Eurowned32 said:


> I don't think the pictures really do it justice but maybe it's me being bias lol.


Great job!
Did you have to roll the fenders, F or R???

TM


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

dont have to quote the pics all the time as well:facepalm:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

20" sorry, i'm not liking it and looks like all rim and no tire.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thoughts about these?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Lots of "class"......

Like 'em!!!


----------



## chizzle187 (Feb 27, 2013)

You all have some nice rides. I'm really thinking about getting a cc now!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Wanted to share my 12'.....


----------



## Eurowned32 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. Yes the fronts are 8.5's and the rears are 9.5's. I'm running H&R Ultralows with lots of thread left. The front fenders are rolled and the rears kind of fix themselves after a couple weeks lol. As for the ride, it's def a lot stiffer then stock but handle corners much better. Obviously upstate NY doesn't have the nicest roads but you learn how to avoid the potholes pretty well when one of your other cars in a mk2 with an oilpan that's 3/4" from the ground


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Eurowned32 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. Yes the fronts are 8.5's and the rears are 9.5's. I'm running H&R Ultralows with lots of thread left. The front fenders are rolled and the rears kind of fix themselves after a couple weeks lol. As for the ride, it's def a lot stiffer then stock but handle corners much better. Obviously upstate NY doesn't have the nicest roads but you learn how to avoid the potholes pretty well when one of your other cars in a mk2 with an oilpan that's 3/4" from the ground


Thanks for posting the pics, looks sick! I cant wait for mine to show up.....kinda sad i didn't go with 20's now :laugh:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Eurowned32 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. Yes the fronts are 8.5's and the rears are 9.5's. I'm running H&R Ultralows with lots of thread left. The front fenders are rolled and the rears kind of fix themselves after a couple weeks lol. As for the ride, it's def a lot stiffer then stock but handle corners much better. Obviously upstate NY doesn't have the nicest roads but you learn how to avoid the potholes pretty well when one of your other cars in a mk2 with an oilpan that's 3/4" from the ground


Looks great! Care to share your offsets? What is your rear camber set at?


----------



## Eurowned32 (Sep 8, 2006)

19's will still look awesome and allow a little more rubber to soften the ride. Maybe you'll even get approval from RlineTexas sense his opinion is so valuable on here:laugh:


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Guest2320 said:


> Thoughts about these?


Personally i love the sc5.... Especially in the machine and black color...They were in my top 3 so its a good thing i didn't see that pic of them on the cc before or i would still be trying to decide on what to buy :laugh:


----------



## Eurowned32 (Sep 8, 2006)

I could tell you but where's the fun in that. The most fun part of picking out a wheel/tire setup is calculating all the options then finding a spacer and tire size that'll make them fit as prefect as possible. I'm no expert but it helped pass the time at work when it wasn't busy.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

digga4 said:


> Personally i love the sc5.... Especially in the machine and black color...They were in my top 3 so its a good thing i didn't see that pic of them on the cc before or i would still be trying to decide on what to buy :laugh:


Well I photoshopped them in today cause I could imagine them on a white CC but then again I couldn't "imagine" them on it. know what I mean? I think i'm gonna go with these, but order 19" instead of 20's...... still not 100% though.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Eurowned32 said:


> I could tell you but where's the fun in that. The most fun part of picking out a wheel/tire setup is calculating all the options then finding a spacer and tire size that'll make them fit as prefect as possible. I'm no expert but it helped pass the time at work when it wasn't busy.


I know I know, but sharing is caring! Haha, I feel like I've had to say this more times just to get people to share some numbers! 

I looked up those wheels I just had a hard time believing that those 20x9.5s were ET 35. Maybe its just the angles but they dont look THAT poke. I'm just trying to find more examples of 9.5" wheels to make a good decision when my time comes around.


----------



## Eurowned32 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well you did a little digging so I'll confirm the et is 35. They poke a little, nothing obnoxious so it worked out good. Had to go a little narrow on the rubber but from seeing all the crazy stretches people do on here, I'd call the back a 6/10 stretch. I daily it like that May-Oct with no issues at all. Wanna try and go a little lower but I'm afraid my driveway won't let me, unless I figure out how to make a quick release front bumper like my mk2.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Eurowned32 said:


> Well you did a little digging so I'll confirm the et is 35. They poke a little, nothing obnoxious so it worked out good. Had to go a little narrow on the rubber but from seeing all the crazy stretches people do on here, I'd call the back a 6/10 stretch. I daily it like that May-Oct with no issues at all. Wanna try and go a little lower but I'm afraid my driveway won't let me, unless I figure out how to make a quick release front bumper like my mk2.


Thanks man, it is a pretty good fit for an ET35!

I've been looking for 9.5" ET45 fitment and there doesn't seem to be any consistency. Some look flush, some look like crazy poke.


----------



## raydens (Feb 24, 2013)

For those of you who lowered your CC with bi-xenon auto adjust headlight, do you have to do any adjustments to your headlight aiming? I'm getting conflicting results through my web search....and not quite sure what is the ultimate answer for this. Some said through VAG, some said the auto leveler on the driver rear suspension...and some (like dealership) said it should auto adjust by itself to the new setting (which by the way, don't agree on this last one as I know mine is lower than before)....

if it's through vag, could someone help posting the values the menus that we need to adjust? 

Thanks much!


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

raydens said:


> For those of you who lowered your CC with bi-xenon auto adjust headlight, do you have to do any adjustments to your headlight aiming? I'm getting conflicting results through my web search....and not quite sure what is the ultimate answer for this. Some said through VAG, some said the auto leveler on the driver rear suspension...and some (like dealership) said it should auto adjust by itself to the new setting (which by the way, don't agree on this last one as I know mine is lower than before)....
> 
> if it's through vag, could someone help posting the values the menus that we need to adjust?
> 
> Thanks much!


Also interested in this.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

raydens said:


> For those of you who lowered your CC with bi-xenon auto adjust headlight, do you have to do any adjustments to your headlight aiming? I'm getting conflicting results through my web search....and not quite sure what is the ultimate answer for this. Some said through VAG, some said the auto leveler on the driver rear suspension...and some (like dealership) said it should auto adjust by itself to the new setting (which by the way, don't agree on this last one as I know mine is lower than before)....
> 
> if it's through vag, could someone help posting the values the menus that we need to adjust?
> 
> Thanks much!


In my A3 with similar headlights I had to get it adjusted. Everything was leveled similar to stock (just lower) but for whatever reason my lights pointed up. My mechanic took care of it at no cost so it seems not to be difficult.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i think the adjustment can be done in vag-com too


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Did mine manually. Very easy.......


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

They will not auto adjust. At least mine did not.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Did mine manually. Very easy.......


How? Details, please...


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Yep had to do mine manually. There's a white hex socket on each headlight that you have to use an Allen wrench to turn to aim the headlights up or down.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

raydens said:


> For those of you who lowered your CC with bi-xenon auto adjust headlight, do you have to do any adjustments to your headlight aiming? I'm getting conflicting results through my web search....and not quite sure what is the ultimate answer for this. Some said through VAG, some said the auto leveler on the driver rear suspension...and some (like dealership) said it should auto adjust by itself to the new setting (which by the way, don't agree on this last one as I know mine is lower than before)....
> 
> if it's through vag, could someone help posting the values the menus that we need to adjust?
> 
> Thanks much!


I have the Bi-Xenon's and I had to adjust them after I lowered it. I could not see 3 feet in front of me. When you pop the hood there are adjusters on the headlight assembly. They are whiteish. You can use a phillips head to adjust the lights. You are going to have to eye ball it. The Dealer will charge you an hour of work to have them adjusted.


----------



## raydens (Feb 24, 2013)

dgarcia211 said:


> I have the Bi-Xenon's and I had to adjust them after I lowered it. I could not see 3 feet in front of me. When you pop the hood there are adjusters on the headlight assembly. They are whiteish. You can use a phillips head to adjust the lights. You are going to have to eye ball it. The Dealer will charge you an hour of work to have them adjusted.


Thanks for this hint. I just did it! So far so good... I did the manual adjustment by turning the white tab right behind the headlight assembly using allen wrench....so far it's working to what I wanted to be...I believe I added 5 full turns.

To do this, start your engine, let the auto leveler to its thing, make sure you mark the starting position (I used permanent marker), then count manually how many full turns you do. Mid turn doesn't look like produce any changes, but as soon as you got the full turn, you'll see it increases. By the way, make sure you park on a level street and project to the wall/garage door.

Hope this help


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Question:

I've been contemplating in putting 5mm spacer in the front and have finally decided that I will. I'm currently on 54mm lugs and was wondering if I need to get longer ones. Any thoughts?










I think what's acceptable is to at least get 5-7 full turns on the lugs to be on the safe side. But I'd like to push that higher up a little if possible.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Well I was strongly recommended not to put spacers up front unless they are hub centric it can cause vibration , and if those are stock bolts they yes you need longer bolts stock ones are too short even for 5 mm spacers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Well I was strongly recommended not to put spacers up front unless they are hub centric it can cause vibration , and if those are stock bolts they yes you need longer bolts stock ones are too short even for 5 mm spacers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are not stock bolts, and yes, I'm getting hub centric spacers. H&R trac+ to be specific. For me, it's either hub centric or no spacers at all.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> I've been contemplating in putting 5mm spacer in the front and have finally decided that I will. I'm currently on 54mm lugs and was wondering if I need to get longer ones. Any thoughts?





van33 said:


> These are not stock bolts, and yes, I'm getting hub centric spacers. H&R trac+ to be specific. For me, it's either hub centric or no spacers at all.


Actually, 5mm spacers will not be hub centric. You will need at least 8mm if you want hub centric. 5mm spacers are completely flat with no raised hub for the wheel to sit on. As far as bolts, stock is 27mm so you will be fine with your 54mm bolts.


----------



## WRXCRAZY03 (Jan 28, 2013)

Installed my Koni/stasis Coilovers today.... :laugh:








Coilovers are all the way down. 

Would like to give a big :thumbup: to Dion and the rest of the crew at ACH....


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

van33 said:


> Question:
> 
> I've been contemplating in putting 5mm spacer in the front and have finally decided that I will. I'm currently on 54mm lugs and was wondering if I need to get longer ones. Any thoughts?
> 
> I think what's acceptable is to at least get 5-7 full turns on the lugs to be on the safe side. But I'd like to push that higher up a little if possible.


What the Wheel and Tire Council states is the MINIMUM engagement for lug bolts is equal to one width of the bolt. In this case, your minimum engagement should be 14mm. For our thread pitch, that equals about 10 full turns (14mm divided by 1.5mm thread spacing= 9.3333333).

Also, what sticks out of the back of the wheel is not everything that engages the hub. There is also the thickness of the brake rotor that is not threaded/load bearing.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*?????*

guys anybody heard or dealt with 
http://bestwheeldeals.com


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Stero1D said:


> guys anybody heard or dealt with
> http://bestwheeldeals.com


Hmm.....every page I pulled up showed this...










Never heard of them...but $0.00 seems like a good deal to me....
I would stick to a trusted distributor..
Just my .02

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Hmm.....every page I pulled up showed this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah their website is weird. I guess if itsnt in stock it shows 0.00..

i found these http://bestwheeldeals.com/stance-sc5ive-blkmach-frs-pack.html and they are listed for Scion, so i emailed and guy replied really quick about the wheel availability.... Still talking Business


----------



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

Anybody have any pictures of there cc on 19's with stock suspension?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Racefit said:


> Anybody have any pictures of there cc on 19's with stock suspension?


Here is my car with 19's before I lowered it.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Any one have pictures of any CC's with 19x9.5 et 48 front or back fitment???? Would like to see how close to fender it will sit


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

digga4 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics, looks sick! I cant wait for mine to show up.....kinda sad i didn't go with 20's now :laugh:


digga4.....

Did you go with 19 x 9.5 for your rears???

TM


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I think he went 8,5 all the way around , and the same wheels are in transit for me as we speak , got mine thru discount tire they matched the lowest price out there I had to put $100 down in case I don't like em worst case is I lose deposit or if I do like em and don't like the way they fit they will get me new ones and won't charge no fees for shipping !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

Still looks great on the stock suspension. Dark colored cars hide the fender gap a little better I have a candy white and it's so noticeable.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> digga4.....
> 
> Did you go with 19 x 9.5 for your rears???
> 
> TM


No I went 8.5 all the way around....figured tire rotations would be a little easier this way plus it is a FWD car so its all superficial. The 9.5 rears do look sexy though....


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Toma23 said:


> I think he went 8,5 all the way around , and the same wheels are in transit for me as we speak , got mine thru discount tire they matched the lowest price out there I had to put $100 down in case I don't like em worst case is I lose deposit or if I do like em and don't like the way they fit they will get me new ones and won't charge no fees for shipping !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like they treated you right there :thumbup:

Told you they were good!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Thanx to u they matched ur price  and the manager is a good friend of mine so that helped a bit !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey guys, got a question: Is it possible to run 9.5" wide wheels up front? On 235/35/19s.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Hey guys, got a question: Is it possible to run 9.5" wide wheels up front? On 235/35/19s.


Possible:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5305408-CC-with-BBS-CH-R&highlight=19x9.5

From the thread, those are 19x9.5 ET45 all around with 3mm spacers, 255/35-19 lowered on coilovers.


----------



## GLidiator (Feb 7, 2013)

WOW....niiiiice.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Possible:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5305408-CC-with-BBS-CH-R&highlight=19x9.5
> 
> From the thread, those are 19x9.5 ET45 all around with 3mm spacers, 255/35-19 lowered on coilovers.


My car is going to be much lower than that however...


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

What kind of experience do you have with center Hub centric rings made of plastic? Are they reliable or should I look for ones made from stronger materials like alloy? Do they only center the wheel at the moment when the wheel is put on or do they also hold it in place while driving? Thanks.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

smudo said:


> What kind of experience do you have with center Hub centric rings made of plastic? Are they reliable or should I look for ones made from stronger materials like alloy? Do they only center the wheel at the moment when the wheel is put on or do they also hold it in place while driving? Thanks.


plastic composite rings work very well. they are not load bearing and once
the wheel is mounted, its like its not there at all..but this eliminates
hi speed vibration so it works very well. metal rings may bond to the wheel
with rust and may cause problems with removal. i would go with plactic
composite and forget about it. i've used it for years with n issues.


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

sfccryder said:


> plastic composite rings work very well. they are not load bearing and once
> the wheel is mounted, its like its not there at all..but this eliminates
> hi speed vibration so it works very well. metal rings may bond to the wheel
> with rust and may cause problems with removal. i would go with plactic
> composite and forget about it. i've used it for years with n issues.


Thanks for sharing your experience. Will use the plastic rings that came with the wheels.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> My car is going to be much lower than that however...


Then I think you are blazin your own trails there sir.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys, Im shopping for some 19s Concave. Was suggested 8.5 et35 front and 9.5et48 rear..
Would it be a good setup!?
What is the best tire size to run?

If not,
What would be the best/close to the best ET to choose, If i want wheels to sit flush w out spacers?


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Guys, Im shopping for some 19s.. 8.5 front and 9.5 rear..
> What would be the best/close to the best ET to choose, If i want wheels to sit flush w out spacers?


8.5 will need something like et25 up front to be near flush. But if you go low you will need to be rolling your fenders.
9.5 somewhere in the area of 45et will put you right flush in the rear borderling just on the verge of poking.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Im lowered on eibachs... Dont really want to poke


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

You could always get the 9.5 with 45 offset and have 2mm machined off the inside (making it 47). That should be pretty flush. You would loose 1 inch of clearance on the inside near the suspension, but I think that still works on the rear wheels.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

How about front? The smaller ET makes better flush?!


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

I think the 8.5 25 offset would be about 5-7MM poke. I think 35 -32 offset would be very close to flush, maybe push it to 30. The question is, are there wheels with these offsets. 8.5 35's are pretty popular, I think I have seen a few 32's. I would not want to machine much more than a couple of MM, so you need to get close.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

8.5 available in 35 n 9.5 in 35 and 45...


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Had these put on last week. Still on stick suspension. That will change soon though


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> How about front? The smaller ET makes better flush?!


The lower the ET the more the wheels are pushed out..



waltern said:


> I think the 8.5 25 offset would be about 5-7MM poke. I think 35 -32 offset would be very close to flush, maybe push it to 30. The question is, are there wheels with these offsets. 8.5 35's are pretty popular, I think I have seen a few 32's. I would not want to machine much more than a couple of MM, so you need to get close.


I was running a 9" wide et33 wheel, and was still tucking in the front. I speak from personal experience, that if you want to be FLUSH on a 8.5" wheel you will need an offset in the mid-high 20's. 

Machining the wheels a lot of times is not an option, if there is not enough material there to keep it safe the you can't do it. Only way to find out for sure is to inquire before purchasing.. 



Stero1D said:


> 8.5 available in 35 n 9.5 in 35 and 45...


9.5 will need to be et45 and will be literally right at the edge of the quarter panel.. If you do 35 you will be returning them for looking like a clown car with wheels sticking out an inch.


When it comes down to it, your best bet since you are so unsure and I think your definition of flush may not actually be "flush" is to order the safer offsets and add spacers..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

So i thnk 8.5et35 n 9.5 et 45 shoul be a good setup?!


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Have a question:
I touareg wheels with 235-35-19 and 9j and 60et around. Which spacers will I take? 15mm front and 20mm rear? Or 20mm round?

Thank you.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Schippersss said:


> Have a question:
> I touareg wheels with 235-35-19 and 9j and 60et around. Which spacers will I take? 15mm front and 20mm rear? Or 20mm round?
> 
> Thank you.


i feel like 20-25mm spacers


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

25 front 17 rear , but them its just us guessing , the best way is install the wheels first then measure from your rim to the fender while you place a wooden stick against the fender then measure it will give u an idea , worked for me I was right on !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWES2006 (Jul 26, 2006)

2013 CC Addict said:


> 2013 CC 20x8.5 235/35/20 et33



These are Reps or OEM.... i see the reps on Ebay @ et35 only ... are the OEM's et33?


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay thanks for the answers guys!


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Schippersss said:


> Have a question:
> I touareg wheels with 235-35-19 and 9j and 60et around. Which spacers will I take? 15mm front and 20mm rear? Or 20mm round?
> 
> Thank you.


had touareg on mine
5x130 to 5x112 15mm spacer (the min possible)
perfet for me
was not really low but was great


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

clkitx said:


> had touareg on mine
> 5x130 to 5x112 15mm spacer (the min possible)
> perfet for me
> was not really low but was great


Okay 15mm round?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Schippersss said:


> Have a question:
> I touareg wheels with 235-35-19 and 9j and 60et around. Which spacers will I take? 15mm front and 20mm rear? Or 20mm round?
> 
> Thank you.


Try this. http://1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator Its fun to play with.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Schippersss said:


> Okay 15mm round?


yes i've put 15mm on both.
see


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

QUESTION:

Have some 7.5 wide et54 wheels...what size of spacer to get them flush all around?
I'll be happy with the same OEM offset, don't need them to poke. No lowering for now.

Thanks!


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

clkitx said:


> yes i've put 15mm on both.
> see


Very nice cc, I have the same color on the cc.

Do you have 235-30-19 tires?

And thanks for your answer!:thumbup:


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Schippersss said:


> Very nice cc, I have the same color on the cc.
> 
> Do you have 235-30-19 tires?
> 
> And thanks for your answer!:thumbup:


225-35-19

now looking for 20" with 225-30-20


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Converted2VW said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> Have some 7.5 wide et54 wheels...what size of spacer to get them flush all around?
> I'll be happy with the same OEM offset, don't need them to poke. No lowering for now.
> ...


You would need to get 19 mm spacers to get the "OEM offset". To be flush you would need to get wider spacers. It also depends whether you are lowered or not.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

clkitx said:


> yes i've put 15mm on both.
> see


Awesome setup, dude. Details about the wheels and tires, please.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> Awesome setup, dude. Details about the wheels and tires, please.


I believe those are VW Atheos (old Touareg) 19s.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> I believe those are VW Atheos (old Touareg) 19s.


Look like Bentley wheels to me.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



MHardiman90 said:


> Look like Bentley wheels to me.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...theo-wheels-w-pirelli-scorpion-snow-ice-tires.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...theo-wheels-w-pirelli-scorpion-snow-ice-tires.


Good call. :beer:


----------



## Mtbstars (Nov 29, 2012)

*Et?*



J_Ro said:


> Some better pics I snapped today of the new VOSSEN CV3s
> 19 x 8.5 (front)
> 19 x 10 (rear)


What is the offset of your rims? Do you use spacers?


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Just threw them on this morning, excuse the car.... it needs a bath 

Love them!! Really happy with results

MRR HR9 19x8.5 ET32
Michelin Pilot SS 235/35/19


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

digga4 said:


> Just threw them on this morning, excuse the car.... it needs a bath
> 
> Love them!! Really happy with results
> 
> ...


Looks good! Can't really tell from the pictures - is there little poke in the rear?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I tried the same setup yesterday , yep there is a bit of poke don't get me wrong they look good , I was just too scared that they will rub !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a question about a wheel/tire setup. I am upgrading to 18" wheels and the place I am buying from is suggesting 18x8.5 and ET35, would I need spacers or something at the stock ride height? I am planning to get the Eibach Pro kit which will drop the car by 1" front and 0.8" rear.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

8,5 et 35 will give you a poke on the rear , the front you will need about 8 mm spacers to make it flush 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

smudo said:


> Looks good! Can't really tell from the pictures - is there little poke in the rear?


Yup just a lil... Here you go


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Toma23 said:


> 8,5 et 35 will give you a poke on the rear , the front you will need about 8 mm spacers to make it flush
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your answer. What about 18x8.5 ET45?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

12 mm front spacers / 5 mm rear you will be pretty flush then !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Your car looks incredible Digga! Nice choice. Are your coils all the way down? Spacers?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> 8,5 et 35 will give you a poke on the rear , the front you will need about 8 mm spacers to make it flush
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so 8.5et35 and 9.5et45 is good setup?


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

waltern said:


> Your car looks incredible Digga! Nice choice. Are your coils all the way down? Spacers?


Thanks man! Starting to come together..... No i still have some threads left but the height its at is pretty good for me because no issues with speed bumps, etc.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

that setup should be right on for you !!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

smudo said:


> You would need to get 19 mm spacers to get the "OEM offset". To be flush you would need to get wider spacers. It also depends whether you are lowered or not.


Thanks! I think i'll get 20mm all around.
Im on stock suspension


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> These are not stock bolts, and yes, I'm getting hub centric spacers. H&R trac+ to be specific. For me, it's either hub centric or no spacers at all.





FastB7S4 said:


> Actually, 5mm spacers will not be hub centric. You will need at least 8mm if you want hub centric. 5mm spacers are completely flat with no raised hub for the wheel to sit on. As far as bolts, stock is 27mm so you will be fine with your 54mm bolts.


If you buy the correct ones....5mm's *will* be hubcentric....it's the WHEEL centric part that you wanna be concerned with.
_That's a spacer with an extended lip that goes into the wheel_

So to insure no vibrations, you want hub AND wheel centric spacers. :thumbup:
And, typically, that's size 8mm +

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Spacers/HR/


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> If you buy the correct ones....5mm's *will* be hubcentric....it's the WHEEL centric part that you wanna be concerned with.
> _That's a spacer with an extended lip that goes into the wheel_
> 
> So to insure no vibrations, you want hub AND wheel centric spacers. :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks for the link! I did't know that you might get hub centric spacers already starting from 8mm. 

Edited: Do you know what is the hub contour height for CCs?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

smudo said:


> Thanks for the link! I did't know that you might get hub centric spacers already starting from 8mm.
> 
> Edited: Do you know what is the hub contour height for CCs?


They're ALL hubcentric spacers on that page.
8mm+ are hubcentric _AND_ wheelcentric though!!

As for the hub contour height, I don't know BUT if you read closely:
2055571A -- For OEM wheels
2055571B -- For AFTERMARKET wheels


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

digga4 said:


> Thanks man! Starting to come together..... No i still have some threads left but the height its at is pretty good for me because no issues with speed bumps, etc.


Wouldn't change a thing, looks just right.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> that setup should be right on for you !!


You ment that for me, man?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Ahahah yeah sorry don't know why didn't quote your post !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

MKV neuspeed race springs 1.8" all around
ESM-004 Wheels 20x8.5 et32
Achilles ATR Sports 245/30/20


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

bronz said:


> MKV neuspeed race springs 1.8" all around
> ESM-004 Wheels 20x8.5 et32
> Achilles ATR Sports 245/30/20


Love it, neighbour! :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Ahahah yeah sorry don't know why didn't quote your post !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and again  

Thnx man


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks! any vw meets coming up in our area?


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

bronz said:


> MKV neuspeed race springs 1.8" all around
> ESM-004 Wheels 20x8.5 et32
> Achilles ATR Sports 245/30/20


Very nice! Does the 245/30/20 ET32 setup rub over dips and such?


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks , no it didnt rub at all even when i was driving with 3 other people in the car


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



bronz said:


> thanks! any vw meets coming up in our area?


We r planning on one as soon as gets warm bro!!! All black CCs n mine lmao


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Dont hate on the black. There will be a few other ones too. White and Blue


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

bronz said:


> thanks , no it didnt rub at all even when i was driving with 3 other people in the car


Cool! Any other pictures/angles? Love the setup.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Tire Suggestion for 19s
F 8.5et35 n R 9.5et45 Concave?!

All around 235x35? Or 245 on the rear?!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

So my paint came in for my v708s they are 19x8.5 et 47 or48. I want a flush look (I'll be on coils) and have a line on 245 35s. Will that size work? Thinking 15mm spacers up front and 7 out 8mm in the rear.

Thoughts on my thinking?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Tires will work with that et. Try the smaller spacer back and bigger one front for a flush look


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

Bleser said:


> Cool! Any other pictures/angles? Love the setup.


Thanks. Not at the moment its still kind of crappy out here in Chicago. Once i wash the car this weekend i will take some better quality pics.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



BORA RSI said:


> Tires will work with that et. Try the smaller spacer back and bigger one front for a flush look


 Look at this WheelsGuy!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

learn and observe.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

One is white Serge. I'd join


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Mine not one.


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Airlift suspension stock 17s


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

baggedug said:


> Airlift suspension stock 17s


Looks wicked, bro. Side shots please.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Tires will work with that et. Try the smaller spacer back and bigger one front for a flush look


Thanks BORA


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

baggedug said:


>


Gangsta  NIce angle shot too....loving the set up :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

digga4 said:


> Gangsta  NIce angle shot too....loving the set up :thumbup:


Ohh my word, that thing is sittin' on the ground. The car is screaming for 19 or 20 inch wheels.


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> Ohh my word, that thing is sittin' on the ground. The car is screaming for 19 or 20 inch wheels.


Should have wheels in month or so


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey guys, I am on the fence about getting Michelin Pilot Super Sport 235/40/18 or the Continental ExtremeContact DWS. I hear great things about Michelin and I can't decide if those Michelin tires are that much better than the Contis? I have the Conti ProContact stock 17" currently and they suck, so I am a little biased against the Contis.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> One is white Serge. I'd join


I'm lost... waht was the question, bro?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

LoL pay attention. You said all black cc's in area and he sayid no hes got a white one. :wave:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Hey guys, I am on the fence about getting Michelin Pilot Super Sport 235/40/18 or the Continental ExtremeContact DWS. I hear great things about Michelin and I can't decide if those Michelin tires are that much better than the Contis? I have the Conti ProContact stock 17" currently and they suck, so I am a little biased against the Contis.


The Pilot Super Sport is a Summer performance tire and the DWS is an all season tire. Two completely different beasts, so you can't do a fair side-by-side comparison. Unless you meant the Pilot Sport A/S?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Michelin just released a new all season tire which is geting great reviews. PS A/S 3


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> LoL pay attention. You said all black cc's in area and he sayid no hes got a white one. :wave:


HE shld start quoting!  I got non better to do to keep the whole convo in mind lol..
and he isnt in area!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

LoL. Maybe youre not in area.. Jk.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> LoL. Maybe youre not in area.. Jk.


maybe, but ur in mine


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Would these fit??? Euro Sport Rims 22 And would it look stupid with 19 front and 20 back?
(2) 19" front 19x8.5 - offset 30 
(2) 20" back 20x10 - offset 32

Tire Size Front 225/35ZR19 88Y and 255/30ZR20 92Y.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Back will poke out. Youll need camber and 225 tire.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

The back will poke like crazyyy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Not going that route


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Hey guys, I am on the fence about getting Michelin Pilot Super Sport 235/40/18 or the Continental ExtremeContact DWS. I hear great things about Michelin and I can't decide if those Michelin tires are that much better than the Contis? I have the Conti ProContact stock 17" currently and they suck, so I am a little biased against the Contis.


 The original Contis in 17'' that came with my car was the worst tires I had in the last 10 years. 
I hated theses tires so when I changed in 19'' I looked for other tires. 

In the end, I bought a set of DWS and I really like them. It's not a full summer tire but that's a question of taste and need. 

I wanted a good performance tire that would last enough for me not change a set every summer. I drive mostly on highway and 40 miles per day so I didn't need the full summer tire with the bells and whistles. 

Also, DWS are for me, a great bang for the buck. You don't empty your bank account yet they care able to handle the 290 ftp of my chipped engine.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Help picking coilovers*

Looking for coilovers, but most of the kits I've seen the dont go lower than 2.5" and I want to go a little lower... any ideas... 

I know H&R Ultralows go up to 4" but I havent found them for the CC, I've heard that the ones from the MKV fit on the CC but are they straight fit? do i need to buy any extra parts to fit them? 

thanks


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



praneetloke said:


> Hey guys, I am on the fence about getting Michelin Pilot Super Sport 235/40/18 or the Continental ExtremeContact DWS. I hear great things about Michelin and I can't decide if those Michelin tires are that much better than the Contis? I have the Conti ProContact stock 17" currently and they suck, so I am a little biased against the Contis.


 Well it depends if you want a max performance summer tire or if you want an UH performance all season tire. Obviously, handling and performance will be much better with the Michelins. On Tapatalk so can't see where you live so if you live where it snows, you will need to have to run another set of tires in the winter. Something else to consider is that max summer tires don't last very long. They are made of a soft compound for extra grip so they wear faster than all seasons. If you can afford all that then get the Michelins. If not, the Conti DWS are great as well and you can run them year round.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



praneetloke said:


> Hey guys, I am on the fence about getting Michelin Pilot Super Sport 235/40/18 or the Continental ExtremeContact DWS. I hear great things about Michelin and I can't decide if those Michelin tires are that much better than the Contis? I have the Conti ProContact stock 17" currently and they suck, so I am a little biased against the Contis.


 I had the pilot sport A/S. they were 50000 mile warranty. Hated them. I always buy Michelin too. The tread patter decreased my gas mileage by about 3. I put the extreme contact DWS on and love them. Gas mileage went back up.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



@lex20th said:


> Looking for coilovers, but most of the kits I've seen the dont go lower than 2.5" and I want to go a little lower... any ideas...
> 
> I know H&R Ultralows go up to 4" but I havent found them for the CC, I've heard that the ones from the MKV fit on the CC but are they straight fit? do i need to buy any extra parts to fit them?
> 
> thanks


 Depends on the use of your car and wherher you're a brand whore... Raceland Ultimo's go lower than 2.5 and are$399 with a 2 year warranty. There are reviews on the forum.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies for the tires question I had. 

Based on the replies from all of you, it looks like I will be getting the DWS. I do want the All Season tires since I live in Indianapolis and don't want to have to deal with changing tires for winter again.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> Hey guys, I am on the fence about getting Michelin Pilot Super Sport 235/40/18 or the Continental ExtremeContact DWS. I hear great things about Michelin and I can't decide if those Michelin tires are that much better than the Contis? I have the Conti ProContact stock 17" currently and they suck, so I am a little biased against the Contis.


 Just got some Michelin Pilot Super Sport....love them!!! only been a week and I do live in FL where I can run a summer tire year round


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

digga4 said:


> Just got some Michelin Pilot Super Sport....love them!!! only been a week and I do live in FL where I can run a summer tire year round


 Lucky you! Every person that I speak to in my local area says great things about those Michelin SS tires. I guess I didn't realize they were summer tires until a few pointed out in their replies above. 

*EDIT*: I guess since I am not buying these, I'd share this here if anyone else's interested in buying these. It's a great deal and they have ~50 mi according to the listing and the seller is in AZ. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11102912013...em=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:MOTORS:1123&vxp=mtr


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Eibach Pro Kit...finally.


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



@lex20th said:


> Looking for coilovers, but most of the kits I've seen the dont go lower than 2.5" and I want to go a little lower... any ideas...
> 
> I know H&R Ultralows go up to 4" but I havent found them for the CC, I've heard that the ones from the MKV fit on the CC but are they straight fit? do i need to buy any extra parts to fit them?
> 
> thanks


 If you wanna go that low and maintain cc comfort go air ride. Otherwise any mk5 mk6(excluding Jetta) coilovers work no mods or extra parts needed.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jkeith72 said:


> Eibach Pro Kit...finally.


 Nice :thumbup: 

PM'd 



baggedug said:


> Otherwise any mk5 mk6(excluding Jetta) coilovers work no mods or extra parts needed.


 They all work...just no warranty. 
Koni's go decently low though 

But, depending on your wheel setup, plan on trimming the fender liner & rolling fenders to go lower than 2.5"


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

jkeith72 said:


> Eibach Pro Kit...finally.


 Congrats buddy.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

@lex20th said:


> Looking for coilovers, but most of the kits I've seen the dont go lower than 2.5" and I want to go a little lower... any ideas...
> 
> I know H&R Ultralows go up to 4" but I havent found them for the CC, I've heard that the ones from the MKV fit on the CC but are they straight fit? do i need to buy any extra parts to fit them?
> 
> thanks


 Here you go, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4982673-CC-What-I-Did-There 
That thread is Dion's (from AchTuning) personal thread. He's currectly on H&R Ultra lows and they look sweet, especially with his current wheel setup. He gives you tons of information as well if you are looking to drop your ride significantly. Information about fender rolling and shaving some part of your wheel well. Go thru the thread and you'll know what you need. Also, you can PM him anytime and he will respond immediately. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

@lex20th said:


> Looking for coilovers, but most of the kits I've seen the dont go lower than 2.5" and I want to go a little lower... any ideas...
> 
> I know H&R Ultralows go up to 4" but I havent found them for the CC, I've heard that the ones from the MKV fit on the CC but are they straight fit? do i need to buy any extra parts to fit them?
> 
> thanks


 Ultra lows are direct fit. Talk to dion at at achtuning. Good price


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

I have question. While height adjusting your coils , you should follow strut thread to be same on driver/pasanger side or even out wheel gap mesuring ftg? ( I measure bottom of the rim to arch of the fender, since diff tire pressure can affect ftg) 
Im wondering because when I try to adjust front even, pass side is all thay way down while driver side still has 1/4" worth of threads. 
Im on mkv konis.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

wh1te09gti said:


> I have question. While height adjusting your coils , you should follow strut thread to be same on driver/pasanger side or even out wheel gap mesuring ftg? ( I measure bottom of the rim to arch of the fender, since diff tire pressure can affect ftg)
> Im wondering because when I try to adjust front even, pass side is all thay way down while driver side still has 1/4" worth of threads.
> Im on mkv konis.


 I measure from the top of the rim to the wing/fender but I also use weight mats with me in the drivers seat and a half tank of fuel.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Just a teaser of how 10x20 +29 looks on the CC 

 
Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Damn that will look sick.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

wh1te09gti said:


> I have question. While height adjusting your coils , you should follow strut thread to be same on driver/pasanger side or even out wheel gap mesuring ftg? ( I measure bottom of the rim to arch of the fender, since diff tire pressure can affect ftg)
> Im wondering because when I try to adjust front even, pass side is all thay way down while driver side still has 1/4" worth of threads.
> Im on mkv konis.


 Normal with the Konis....I had the same issue. 
15 threads left on the driver & 12 threads left on the passenger. 

Guys on golfmk6.com say the same thing too


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Normal with the Konis....I had the same issue.
> 15 threads left on the driver & 12 threads left on the passenger.
> 
> Guys on golfmk6.com say the same thing too


 Im at 1 left at driver side front 5 pass side 
But rear has more left at driver side with only few on pass.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

wh1te09gti said:


> Im at 1 left at driver side front 5 pass side
> But rear has more left at driver side with only few on pass.


 Normal still 

Yeah....it was hard to get the car level. 
I made probably 10 adjustments, seriously


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

*Suspension and tire question*

I am in the market for a new set of wheels and tires. I am going to stick with 18's, but was thinking of getting a slightly thicker sidewall (235/45) from the stock 235/40. I have had a ton of issues with the terrible roads up here in the north east and have replaced 3 wheels in the past year due to pot holes. 
My concern is I would also like to eventually install sport springs (Eibachs most likley) and have concerns about rub with the slightly thicker sidewall and the modest lowering the springs provide. 

Anyone have some insight on this?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Passizle said:


> I am in the market for a new set of wheels and tires. I am going to stick with 18's, but was thinking of getting a slightly thicker sidewall (235/45) from the stock 235/40. I have had a ton of issues with the terrible roads up here in the north east and have replaced 3 wheels in the past year due to pot holes.
> My concern is I would also like to eventually install sport springs (Eibachs most likley) and have concerns about rub with the slightly thicker sidewall and the modest lowering the springs provide.
> 
> Anyone have some insight on this?


 What's the width of the wheel and the offset?


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

I was looking at 235/45 R18 tires. 

Wheels are 18*8 ET45


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Passizle said:


> I was looking at 235/45 R18 tires.
> 
> Wheels are 18*8 ET45


 You'll be fine. Plenty of room.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

X2 on 45 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Just installed the Solo-Werks coils, 10 threads remaining in the front and 15 in the rear. Front is a one finger gap, rear is 1.5 fingers.  Going to spin them lower this weekend prior to my alignment, but at the moment they ride great, VERY close to stock.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

All u need is some nice wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Just installed the Solo-Werks coils, 10 threads remaining in the front and 15 in the rear. Front is a one finger gap, rear is 1.5 fingers.  Going to spin them lower this weekend prior to my alignment, but at the moment they ride great, VERY close to stock.


 Did Dan the the install for you? I read on a different post about him installing Solo Werks coil-overs.


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

...so it seems these Solo Werks are pretty good. I am definitely considering these considering the price is so low.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

van33 said:


> Did Dan the the install for you? I read on a different post about him installing Solo Werks coil-overs.


 Yes. 



MIA_CC said:


> ...so it seems these Solo Werks are pretty good. I am definitely considering these considering the price is so low.


 Do it! You don't need to spend a grand on coils for a great ride, these are phenomenal.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> Did Dan the the install for you? I read on a different post about him installing Solo Werks coil-overs.


 Yeah it was his car 



MIA_CC said:


> ...so it seems these Solo Werks are pretty good. I am definitely considering these considering the price is so low.


 Honestly, I was impressed by these. 

Just buy the stiffer 034 Motorsport strut mounts (you need these with the Solo Werks coils!): 
http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...ty-mk5-mk6-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi-p-23141.html 

New strut bearings...6N0412249C (x2 of them) 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/6N0412249C/ES253069/ 

New strut bolts....N90954802 (x2 of them) 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/N90954802/ES6153/ 

And that's all you need to install these. 

Installing the fronts is easy with those parts....you can fully assemble the front new coilovers....then just remove the stock strut & then swap these in without disassembling the stock struts at all. 

On the rears, you will have to swap over your rear shock mounts & rear dust boot covers to the new Solo shocks....but it's not hard to do


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah it was his car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Dan, how is the 034 Motorsport strut mounts compared to the Audi strut mount? Also, would you happen to know if the ones they sell at ECSTuning are any good? 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Suspension/Installation_Kit/ES248794/


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah it was his car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS! I might order these later this week. Those additional parts are mandatory for the install I assume? Also, did you guys use the anti corrosion when installing these? 

Not the most knowledgeable on suspension so I'm asking away! lol


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

May I ask the reason why you switched from H&R springs to coil-overs?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, I just bought a new set of 18" wheels and they are on their way but I am not sure if they are sending me new bolts for them. Where should I get them if they don't send me the bolts? My stock wheels are 17".


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



praneetloke said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought a new set of 18" wheels and they are on their way but I am not sure if they are sending me new bolts for them. Where should I get them if they don't send me the bolts? My stock wheels are 17".


 You have to find out if the wheels take OEM ball seat bolts or aftermarket cone seat. If ball seat, then you can use your stock bolts. If cone, you will have to buy on your on. You can get them anywhere, ECS Tuning, Tirerack, Discount Tire, Achtuning, etc. There is also a tuner style bolt that has a skinnier head but I haven't seen many new wheels requiring those.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks, man. I spoke to someone at VMR and he said my stock wheels' bolts should fit and if they wouldn't, then they would have shipped bolts with the wheels. Wheels arrive on Friday and going out to the tire shop on Saturday to get them installed.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Thanks, man. I spoke to someone at VMR and he said my stock wheels' bolts should fit and if they wouldn't, then they would have shipped bolts with the wheels. Wheels arrive on Friday and going out to the tire shop on Saturday to get them installed.


 Stock lugs are 28mm. Just wanted to let you know. Maybe you could relay that to them and ask if its long enough.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> Hey Dan, how is the 034 Motorsport strut mounts compared to the Audi strut mount? Also, would you happen to know if the ones they sell at ECSTuning are any good?
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Suspension/Installation_Kit/ES248794/


 I have the TT mounts (new, unused) and I saw "notamechanic's" 034 mounts. 
The 034 mounts are DEFINITELTY stiffer than OEM by pressing on them....it's a higher durometer rubber. 

On golfmk6.com....034 posted and was going to show a video demonstration of how stiff their mounts were going to compare to OEM & the TT ones....they haven't posted it yet, but you can check on this thread if you want. 
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55585 

As for that kit....I tried those Lemforder mounts & they squeaked. 
So then I went back to my OEM ones....no noises. 

I was gonna install the TT ones for peace of mind, but then I took the coilovers off for winter.....so I still have them 



MIA_CC said:


> THANKS! I might order these later this week. Those additional parts are mandatory for the install I assume? Also, did you guys use the anti corrosion when installing these?
> 
> Not the most knowledgeable on suspension so I'm asking away! lol


 Yeah...that's all you need that I posted. 

If you have high miles on your car, you could replace the rear shock mounts too....totally your call. 
Or, like I said, swap your OEM rear shock mounts & dust boots to the new Solo shocks. All the other hardware can be reused. 

If you have an older CC or are in the rust belt.....your sway bar links could be seized up. So just FYI, you might have to cut them off. But no big deal since the Solo's come with new ones to use 

"notamechanic" did spray the coilovers with the anti-corrosion spray, but then IN ADDITION we put anti-seize on the threads of the front coilovers & on the rear perches so they'll never seize. 

It's also a *VERY* good idea to put anti-seize on the threads of the new swaybar endlinks....so they'll never seize up either if you ever wanna take them off :thumbup: 



van33 said:


> May I ask the reason why you switched from H&R springs to coil-overs?


 Coilovers will ride better than (H&R) springs on the stock stocks....the dampening is better & they're tuned to work together


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

van33 said:


> Stock lugs are 28mm. Just wanted to let you know. Maybe you could relay that to them and ask if its long enough.


 I couldn't reach the guy I was dealing with at VMR (he's a VMR advertiser on this forum) because he was out today and so I spoke to someone else. I have emailed him and hopefully he'll get back to me tomorrow.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> I couldn't reach the guy I was dealing with at VMR (he's a VMR advertiser on this forum) because he was out today and so I spoke to someone else. I have emailed him and hopefully he'll get back to me tomorrow.


 Stock lugs are actually 27mm, but anyways.... 

The stock ball seat lugs *DO* work with the VMR wheels! 

But the plastic covers won't fit though is the only issue, and the lugs aren't too pretty without them. So you might wanna look for some nicer lugs IMO


----------



## DaileyDog (May 22, 2003)

Hello, CC owners. I've got a set of wheels I'm interested in but am looking for some feedback from those who might know more than I do ... 

Car: 2013 CC R-line 6MT 

Suspension: Currently stock. Figure next step is a simple set of Eibachs. 

Wheels in question: 2009 OEM from MB SL600, 19x9F, 19x10R, according to the seller. 

What I know: 5x112 is good to go, hub will need a centering ring (fine). 

What I don't know: 
-What issues might I face to get them to fit? Will they fit? 

-I don't know the offsets and for the life of me I can't find specs on those wheels no matter how I search. Anybody know these offsets with confidence? 

-If they fit ... tires? 235 or 245/35 up front, 255 or 265/35 rears? 

-What else should I be thinking of? TPMS? 

Thanks very much for your time. 

Mike


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Stock lugs are actually 27mm, but anyways....
> 
> The stock ball seat lugs *DO* work with the VMR wheels!
> 
> But the plastic covers won't fit though is the only issue, and the lugs aren't too pretty without them. So you might wanna look for some nicer lugs IMO


 Thanks, Dan! So, I just look for ball seat lugs from another store? Any recommendations on which ones look nice with those wheels?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



DaileyDog said:


> Hello, CC owners. I've got a set of wheels I'm interested in but am looking for some feedback from those who might know more than I do ...
> 
> Car: 2013 CC R-line 6MT
> 
> ...


 10 rear ? And 265 /35 you are looking at some serious stretch here , just hope the ET +55 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

DaileyDog said:


> Hello, CC owners. I've got a set of wheels I'm interested in but am looking for some feedback from those who might know more than I do ...
> 
> Car: 2013 CC R-line 6MT
> 
> ...


 If they are MB wheels, call the parts department of your local MB dealer and tell him what wheels you have, and ask for the offset.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wat would be a decent tire size/brand for 8.5 F n 9.5 R 19'' wheels? 

I want to do all season. Going to run winter wheels as well. 

Car is lowered on Eibachs 

Thank you..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> Thanks, Dan! So, I just look for ball seat lugs from another store? Any recommendations on which ones look nice with those wheels?


 Figure out your stance first. 

If you think you're gonna run or need spacers, then you're gonna need different (length) lugs anyways. 

When I had spacers on my car, I just ran the ECS Tuning lug nuts which were a shiny silver & without the VW caps in the summer. I thought it looked good. 
So maybe find some chrome ones? 

The OEM VW lugs have a hole in the center of the top of the lug bolt....that's why they don't look "pretty" IMO


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Gotcha. I am not going to be running spacers. Wheels are 18x8.5 ET35 wrapped with 235/40/18 and I will be buying the Eibach Pro Kit springs soon.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Wat would be a decent tire size/brand for 8.5 F n 9.5 R 19'' wheels?
> 
> I want to do all season. Going to run winter wheels as well.
> 
> ...


 
What is the offset for your 9.5" rears? 
What style wheel did you decide to go with??? 

TM


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I think he said et48 for the 9.5


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

ET 48 for 9,5 would be good so u don't poke too much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

ET 48 for 9,5 would be good so u don't poke too much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Bentley 20" fitment test


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Another question about wheels installation.. is it ok to run 4 bolts per wheel till I get the wheel lock set for the new wheels I am having put on?


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> ET 48 for 9,5 would be good so u don't poke too much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 at read I had 9.5 ET42 with 225/35/19 and was perfect imo 
if basic tire you need et48 at least yes


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> What is the offset for your 9.5" rears?
> What style wheel did you decide to go with???
> 
> TM


 9.5 et 48....

I'm going to post a picture as soon as i get them  hope to surprise in a good way! Spent a pretty penny....


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> Another question about wheels installation.. is it ok to run 4 bolts per wheel till I get the wheel lock set for the new wheels I am having put on?


NO


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Tire Size*

What Is the best tire size for 20x9 front and 20x10 back? I dont want too much tire but I dont want to be driving on my rims either, if you catch my drift. I'm thinking 235-35-20 or 230-35-20..... thoughts please!!!

I also saw these specs for the similar rim size and they looked good
20x9.5 245/30/20 and 20x10.5 275/30/20


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

can you fit 19/10 up front on the cc ?


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Curious if this would work

19x8.5 et 38 and 19x9.5 et 32
235/35/19 

They are Volk Lexions... So has a cool VIP style to it


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> 9.5 et 48....
> 
> I'm going to post a picture as soon as i get them  hope to surprise in a good way! Spent a pretty penny....


9.5 et 48 will work great. You might even want 3-5mm spacers up front depending on tire size and how low car is.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> 9.5 et 48....
> 
> I'm going to post a picture as soon as i get them  hope to surprise in a good way! Spent a pretty penny....



Sorry, you are only doing rear in that size. It will be perfect in the back IMO.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

just installed 7mm spacers up front 
19 x 8.5 et 35
225/35/19 dws


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

just curious... Will 19x8.5 +35 offset works well with lowered cc?? or +45 offset?? 
Tire will be 235/35/19 
Will 35 offset have no rub what so ever or it will rub at some point??
I was looking for 45 offset wheels but seems like lot of people run 35 with springs or coil?


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I have been a member for not too long and really love this forum. I have a question about wheel size and offsets. I purchased a 2013 VW CC executive 4motion and want to get some new wheels for the car. The only mod that I did so far are H&R sport lowering springs. I am wondering if a 20x8.5 et 44 wheel for the front and a 20x19 et55 wheel for the rear would work for my vehilcle? If so, what size tires should I run? I also dont want any rubbing issues. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



paulw. said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have been a member for not too long and really love this forum. I have a question about wheel size and offsets. I purchased a 2013 VW CC executive 4motion and want to get some new wheels for the car. The only mod that I did so far are H&R sport lowering springs. I am wondering if a 20x8.5 et 44 wheel for the front and a 20x19 et55 wheel for the rear would work for my vehilcle? If so, what size tires should I run? I also dont want any rubbing issues. Thanks in advance for the help.


235/30/20? There will be a little stretch in the rear. Since you have a 4motion, you want to keep the front and rear overall diameter the same or within 3% I think. I don't think you'll have rubbing issues with those offsets.


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> 235/30/20? There will be a little stretch in the rear. Since you have a 4motion, you want to keep the front and rear overall diameter the same or within 3% I think. I don't think you'll have rubbing issues with those offsets.


Hey fastb7s4,
Thanks for the quick reply. What exactly does that mean as far as stretch of the tire? Is it going to affect anything with the wear of the tire? So with a 235/30/20 that you are recommending, will that keep the overall diameter of all four wheels the same? Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Just Purchased some H&R Sport Springs for my 12 - R line


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

im sorry, the wheel offsets for the wheels I want to get are et37 in the front(20x8.5) and et47(20x10) in the rear. Would this work and what tire size would I need?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> NO


I just got the stock bolts from VW dealer and had the shop install those. I have to look for a wheel lock set now that will fit these VMRs.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



paulw. said:


> im sorry, the wheel offsets for the wheels I want to get are et37 in the front(20x8.5) and et47(20x10) in the rear. Would this work and what tire size would I need?


Should still work but will be more of a stretch for the rear. Stretch means the stretch the sidewalks of a narrow tire to make it fit a wider wheel. You don't have to get the same size tires front and back but it is easier. If you get a wider tire out back, you will need a lower aspect ratio tire for the back then too so that your overall diameter is about the same as the front. I always use the below site to calculate tire sizes.

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

paulw. said:


> im sorry, the wheel offsets for the wheels I want to get are et37 in the front(20x8.5) and et47(20x10) in the rear. Would this work and what tire size would I need?


Hi, 235 mm wide tire on 10'' rim would be quite aggressive tire stretch. I would not go with such stretch for a daily car. You could put in the back 275/25 or even 285/25 tire to not have that stretch and to have very similar overall diameter of the wheels, but you most probably would have rubbing issues with such wide tires as they would poke. Also might rub in the inside against the shock (not sure about that). Other option would be to go with all tires 245/30, but still with this setup you might have problems with rubbing against the fender in the rear and the stretch would still be quite big. If you do not want to have stretched tires I would go with all four rims 20x8,5 with 235/30 tires and use spacers. With ET37 actually you might be fine also with no spacers.


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

van33 said:


> You'll be fine. Plenty of room.


Thanks for the feedback. Will be picking up everything in the next few weeks. Ill post pics when its all done.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

tellonr said:


> just curious... Will 19x8.5 +35 offset works well with lowered cc?? or +45 offset??
> Tire will be 235/35/19
> Will 35 offset have no rub what so ever or it will rub at some point??
> I was looking for 45 offset wheels but seems like lot of people run 35 with springs or coil?


i have 19x8.5 +35 in the rear and up front i added 7mm spacers so that would be et28. lowered on coils. no rubbing at all


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

ciki said:


> i have 19x8.5 +35 in the rear and up front i added 7mm spacers so that would be et28. lowered on coils. no rubbing at all


doesn't it poke much?? I'm on eibach spring... so I was thinking about 45 offset but the wheel I want is out of 45 offsets. I was just wondering how its gonna work if I decide to go with 35 offset..


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

tellonr said:


> doesn't it poke much?? I'm on eibach spring... so I was thinking about 45 offset but the wheel I want is out of 45 offsets. I was just wondering how its gonna work if I decide to go with 35 offset..


scroll up


----------



## 411big (Oct 28, 2012)

Does someone have a picture of 8.5 wide wheels with et42?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> I just got the stock bolts from VW dealer and had the shop install those. I have to look for a wheel lock set now that will fit these VMRs.


You can go without locks, or look at something like these:
http://www.mcgard.com/component/hik...mm_year=2011&ymm_make=Volkswagen&ymm_model=CC

Or these:
http://shop.achtuning.com/rad-wheel-locks-for-vw.aspx


If thieves REALLY want your wheels though...they're gonna take them regardless if you have locks or not


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> You can go without locks, or look at something like these:
> http://www.mcgard.com/component/hik...mm_year=2011&ymm_make=Volkswagen&ymm_model=CC
> 
> Or these:
> ...


Thanks for those links, Dan. I do agree that if they are really determined to steal them, they will go the lengths to do so. I guess the least I could do is not make it easy for them


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

20x8.5 ESM 004 ET 32 w/ 245/30/20


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^ Nice! 

Saw you are in Ft.Laud... my home town.

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> ^ Nice!
> 
> Saw you are in Ft.Laud... my home town.
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


Thanks! Yup, I've lived here since 1998. Are you still in the area?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Im up in Cocoa Beach. But I lived just North of StRd 84....by Lesters Diner.

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

B Mulliner
9 x 20
ET41
Rear 5mm spacer
225/30/20 vredestein ultrac


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

second


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Damn! Those are nice! Great pictures too, man! Wish you were in Indy to take pics of my CC.


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

@ clkitx

What kind of brakes you have installed?

The wheels are really great!


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Did yesterday 40/40mm H&R springs installed. The car will still be a bit down after a week, the springs are still new. Also my 19'touareg's wheels ready for the paint shop, pick up soon.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Schippersss said:


> @ clkitx
> 
> What kind of brakes you have installed?
> 
> The wheels are really great!


painted original brakes 

thanks


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

20x9 
235/30/20
et40 all around
Solo-Werks coil overs
Lowered it more today, I need to roll the front fenders and want to lower the front a TAD more and run a spacer to bring it out a little more flush like the rear.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

njm23 said:


> 20x9
> 235/30/20
> et40 all around
> Solo-Werks coil overs
> Lowered it more today, I need to roll the front fenders and want to lower the front a TAD more and run a spacer to bring it out a little more flush like the rear.


How do you like your coils?


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

van33 said:


> How do you like your coils?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5662059-SOLO-WERKS-Coilover-review-thread-for-CC-DIY


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



njm23 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5662059-SOLO-WERKS-Coilover-review-thread-for-CC-DIY


Lov the car! That said, I like your other wheels better. So unique.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone here have a pic of the CC with the tri=spoke Audi RS6 wheels? I could have sworn I have seen it, but I cant find it anywhere in this thread.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Passizle said:


> Anyone here have a pic of the CC with the tri=spoke Audi RS6 wheels? I could have sworn I have seen it, but I cant find it anywhere in this thread.


NOT my CC but:
Here ya go, but needs looooo.....


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> NOT my CC but:
> Here ya go, but needs looooo.....


Ha!. Thanks so much! I found another that was posted up-side-down too. I thought I was really digging those... until I saw the Miro 111's. I finally think my mind is made up. Going to pull the trigger this weekend.
And yes, that car needs to drop a wee bit.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Passizle said:


> Ha!. Thanks so much! I found another that was posted up-side-down too. I thought I was really digging those... until I saw the Miro 111's. I finally think my mind is made up. Going to pull the trigger this weekend.
> And yes, that car needs to drop a wee bit.


Funny.... the Miro 111's were MY choice too, but.....
they only come as ET 32 in 19". 
Not good if you are dropped!!! I would have to roll fenders.

I ordered the 3SDM .01's which are ET 42. Can always add small spacers, if needed!
They are taking the "slow boat" from the UK and will be here in May:







































TM


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

*tire fitment*

255/30 on a 20x10 et45..... anyone do this or think its possible? good idea? bad idea? (I plan on lowering an inch with springs). Or do you think i'll catch hell for it?


----------



## Vosier (Oct 30, 2006)

2012 CC R-Line Highline
Mocha Brown Pearl
6 Speed


















Custom ADV.1 - ADV05.1SL Style Wheels
19x9.5 +43 Offset Concave All around
Rear Wheels 5mm H&R Spacer
Eibach Pro Kit
235/35R19 Michelin Pilot Sport Tires

No rubbing at all!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

looks great


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

those are awesome!


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

@ voiser 
car looks great. Can You take shot with wheels straight? would like to find out if that setup is flush or poke up front.
Thanks


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

I found a my size at...

http://www.bigbrandwheels.com/MiRo-Wheels-Type-111-18-inch-18x8-5-Hyper-Silver-Rims/4975/

Decent price too. I was going to go with ECS, but they are out of stock. I am sticking with the 18's because of the roads up here in NY. I have already had some issues with potholes and there is no way I can sacrifice any rubber.
I hope they look just as good after I get the sport springs installed. Still undecided between Eibach and HR though.


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Funny.... the Miro 111's were MY choice too, but.....
> they only come as ET 32 in 19".
> Not good if you are dropped!!! I would have to roll fenders.
> 
> ...


That Sirocco is... I cant even think of a word cool enough to describe it.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm just not a fan of streched tires and poking wheels....:screwy: IMO, 9.5's are too wide for the CC.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Passizle said:


> That Sirocco is... I cant even think of a word cool enough to describe it.


My cc on picture haha


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Sirocco is cool, wish they would bring to the states.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Quick question guys, I'm planning to install coilovers this summer, what should I go with? Here are my current options:

Solo Werks - $499 shipped
ST - $698 shipped

Keep in mind that the price difference is not a big issue, although, I wouldn't want to spend $1300. That's just crazy money for me.

I don't plan to slam the car but would like to be at around 25" FTG or maybe a quarter inch lower. The car is my DD and would hate to lose comfort. Btw, I've heard mised reviews about the two, although, most of those reviews are positive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

clkitx said:


> My cc on picture haha


That's sweet too! My CC VR6 will be looking like that very soon. Just ordered my Miro 111's.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> Quick question guys, I'm planning to install coilovers this summer, what should I go with? Here are my current options:
> 
> Solo Werks - $499 shipped
> ST - $698 shipped
> ...


Just remember...you get what you pay for. I have a set of Vmaxx coils on my car, paid $690 for the set. It was in my price range at the time.
1....yes my car is low, and can go lower
2....my ride is bumpy as hell now
3....I should have researched a bit more and opted for a set with dampening.
4...I will be upgrading my coils to a better set soon.

Just my .02

Ps..I can take you for a spin when we do the Meet up next month..and you can judge for yourself.
:beer:

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

van33 said:


> Quick question guys, I'm planning to install coilovers this summer, what should I go with? Here are my current options:
> 
> Solo Werks - $499 shipped
> ST - $698 shipped
> ...


ride quality is different according to the road surface. Solo Werks is more stiffer and not too bumps friendly, but will go lower. ST is softer (same as KW1 and Vogtland) and lower to just about 25FTG. Just search the forum..


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

clkitx said:


> My cc on picture haha


Dude, are you a wheel collector of something? If my memory serves me correctly, you're probably on your fourth wheel set....lol...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Just remember...you get what you pay for. I have a set of Vmaxx coils on my car, paid $690 for the set. It was in my price range at the time.
> 1....yes my car is low, and can go lower
> 2....my ride is bumpy as hell now
> 3....I should have researched a bit more and opted for a set with dampening.
> ...


Thanks, dude. Will definitely take you up on that offer. Honestly, I've heard lots of peeps say that ST"s are good, maybe around 8.5 out of 10...keeping in mind that there is no perfect coilover set. Also, ST's are made by KW, so, knowing that, I would guess that its no different than KW's ride (I could be wrong). Moving over to Solo Werks, again, heard lots of peeps say that it rides well, including Dan who did the work for notamechanic. I'm a little skeptical about it, but then again, if lots of people are happy about it up north where the roads are bad, then I guess it will ride decent in Florida since our roads are nicer. 

That's pretty much how I analyzed the reviews that I've read. And btw, I've read ever post on ever page of this thread :laugh:.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

van33 said:


> Thanks, dude. Will definitely take you up on that offer. Honestly, I've heard lots of peeps say that ST"s are good, maybe around 8.5 out of 10...keeping in mind that there is no perfect coilover set. Also, ST's are made by KW, so, knowing that, I would guess that its no different than KW's ride (I could be wrong). Moving over to Solo Werks, again, heard lots of peeps say that it rides well, including Dan who did the work for notamechanic. I'm a little skeptical about it, but then again, if lots of people are happy about it up north where the roads are bad, then I guess it will ride decent in Florida since our roads are nicer.
> 
> That's pretty much how I analyzed the reviews that I've read. And btw, I've read ever post on ever page of this thread :laugh:.


If I can handle the Solo-Werks in Michigan, you will be just fine in Florida! 

PS: This is pretty much what ALL of our roads look like in Michigan...lol. :facepalm:


----------



## Scoobdriver (Feb 20, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Uk passat cc here on Audi 19" rotors 255/35/19


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I'm thinking about going on H&R sport springs. 1.5 in front and 1.4 in back.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> I'm thinking about going on H&R sport springs. 1.5 in front and 1.4 in back.


It's actually more like 1.3F and 1.2R + the reverse rake. Lol :laugh:...


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Eibach Pro-kit near perfectly corrects the reverse rake. Two finger gap all the way around on all 4 wheels for me.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> It's actually more like 1.3F and 1.2R + the reverse rake. Lol :laugh:...


Ok. Thx.


----------



## Vosier (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll try to have a straight pic when I have the chance. The front is really flush up without any poke. About a mm of space between the strut and wheel. I go over hard dips and turns without any rubbing which is great. Plenty of compliments I receive!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Vosier said:


> Thanks guys. I'll try to have a straight pic when I have the chance. The front is really flush up without any poke. About a mm of space between the strut and wheel. I go over hard dips and turns without any rubbing which is great. Plenty of compliments I receive!


Nice!!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Vosier said:


> Thanks guys. I'll try to have a straight pic when I have the chance. The front is really flush up without any poke. About a mm of space between the strut and wheel. I go over hard dips and turns without any rubbing which is great. Plenty of compliments I receive!


Thank you for posting this, no one else on here has the balls to run wide wheels up front.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*









Soon


----------



## respecme (Aug 26, 2011)

*Candy White*

Good evening fellow dubbers. Just wanted to share my 2013 CC on FK coils and genuine Audi A7 wheels 20x9 et37 with 225/35r20


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Very nice!


----------



## dubracer85 (Apr 24, 2007)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Got my H&R sport springs installed today. Wheels are the stock R-liens 18x8


I know you posted this back in September but I was wondering how you like the ride quality on your h&r springs. I'm thinking about getting those springs but I see that everyone leans towards the eibachs. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



dubracer85 said:


> I know you posted this back in September but I was wondering how you like the ride quality on your h&r springs. I'm thinking about getting those springs but I see that everyone leans towards the eibachs. Thanks in advance.


This R-Line does look good with the drop.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dubracer85 said:


> I know you posted this back in September but I was wondering how you like the ride quality on your h&r springs. I'm thinking about getting those springs but I see that everyone leans towards the eibachs. Thanks in advance.


20's and H&R's (lower in the rear than the front)...









Just sayin'


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> 20's and H&R's (lower in the rear than the front)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! Coils next


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jonathanclavijo said:


> I know! Coils next


With coils though....it'll look perfect


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> With coils though....it'll look perfect


X2. Car looks sick, Jonathan. Probably one of the best looking white CC on here, IMO. Try hard not to overdo the mods. Sometimes, that's what ruins a perfectly good looking ride.


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



respecme said:


> Good evening fellow dubbers. Just wanted to share my 2013 CC on FK coils and genuine Audi A7 wheels 20x9 et37 with 225/35r20


Beautiful!!!!!


Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake 
Unitronic authorized dealer


----------



## respecme (Aug 26, 2011)

vwauditek25 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!
> 
> 
> Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake
> Unitronic authorized dealer


Thanks vwauditek25 thinking about going lower in the front


----------



## JuliusR (Feb 10, 2006)

*VW 19" Tornado Wheels - Spacer Suggestions*

Hello folks,

I'm looking to get some advice on spacers for the following wheels / setup. Of course I don't want any fender rubbish & nothing poking out.

Specs:

Wheels: VW OEM Tornados: 19x8 & ET48
Tires: 235/40
Suspension: Eibach Pro Springs

Much thanks!


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

You can go with 12 mm rear 15 front and still be safe.
Nice wheels !


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JuliusR said:


> I'm looking to get some advice on spacers for the following wheels / setup. Of course I don't want any fender rubbish & nothing poking out.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


Recommended spacers would be 20mm up front & 12mm in the rear :thumbup:

(Stock ET is 41 & most guys run 12mm & 5mm....so since those wheels are 7mm difference....add the 7mm to the 12 & 5 and you got 20mm & 12mm respectively)


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

3SDM Style 00.5 - 18x8.5 et42 / 18x9.5 et40, 5x112 73.1 CB 

ST Coilovers - All the way down


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

JuliusR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I'm looking to get some advice on spacers for the following wheels / setup. Of course I don't want any fender rubbish & nothing poking out.
> 
> ...





Beautiful wheels!

235/40 on 19's will throw off your speedometer/odometer a bit.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



ECS Tuning said:


> 3SDM Style 00.5 - 18x8.5 et42 / 18x9.5 et40, 5x112 73.1 CB
> 
> ST Coilovers - All the way down


Gorgeous shot, but needs more low to pull off 18s. Imo though

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> 3SDM Style 00.5 - 18x8.5 et42 / 18x9.5 et40, 5x112 73.1 CB
> 
> ST Coilovers - All the way down


Dayyummmm. :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> 3SDM Style 00.5 - 18x8.5 et42 / 18x9.5 et40, 5x112 73.1 CB
> 
> ST Coilovers - All the way down


Can we see a parallel side shot, please?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Side shot as requested:



Andy


----------



## mgrambo (Apr 3, 2013)

Have you had any issues with your bags? I'm looking into putting my CC on air and pricing but not sure if they're will be major issues long term.


----------



## Black06GLI (Jun 23, 2010)

Just installed a set of VMR 708s - 19 x 8.5 ET35. Anyone running spacers with a ET35? Just looking at the car looks like there may still be a few mm left before flush. Getting ready to install springs.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Black06GLI said:


> Just installed a set of VMR 708s - 19 x 8.5 ET35. Anyone running spacers with a ET35? Just looking at the car looks like there may still be a few mm left before flush. Getting ready to install springs.


I think it's generally agreed that 19x8.5 ET35 is fairly flush in the rear, and that the front could take 5mm+ to match. Depending on your drop, camber settings, etc, too much spacer could need some fender rolling. If you are installing springs and not coilovers I think you could run a bit of front spacer and be safe.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> Side shot as requested:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


Thanks, Andy. I really can't see the fender gap very well (if there's any) and would like to know the ftg or the finger gap (1 finger, 1 tight finger, non at all). Sorry if I'm sounding a little kinky. Lol.

I'm really close to deciding on purchasing ST coilovers. Thanks.


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

ECS Tuning said:


> Side shot as requested:
> 
> 
> Andy


Looks interesting. I believe that there are not much CCs with these wheels around.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

van33 said:


> Thanks, Andy. I really can't see the fender gap very well (if there's any) and would like to know the ftg or the finger gap (1 finger, 1 tight finger, non at all). Sorry if I'm sounding a little kinky. Lol.
> 
> I'm really close to deciding on purchasing ST coilovers. Thanks.


I'll get a picture up for you this weekend as soon as it hits the ground. Might settle a bit after that, but I have a feeling that the STs will get you about a 1 finger gap and that is about it.

Konis seem to go lower and have adjustable damping. Do you have those on your radar?


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

Black06GLI said:


> Just installed a set of VMR 708s - 19 x 8.5 ET35. Anyone running spacers with a ET35? Just looking at the car looks like there may still be a few mm left before flush. Getting ready to install springs.


PICS PLEASE! thinking of buying a set of these and not sure what they look like on a CC. please!


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

Ok, here are mine.....































19 x 8.5 front and rear, ET 42
Continental Extreme DW tires ( 245 / 35 19 )
Koni SS coilovers


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

H&R Sport Spring , installed today


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

flipflp said:


> I'll get a picture up for you this weekend as soon as it hits the ground. Might settle a bit after that, but I have a feeling that the STs will get you about a 1 finger gap and that is about it.
> 
> Konis seem to go lower and have adjustable damping. Do you have those on your radar?


Yes, it's between the ST and the Koni to be honest. I think I have scratched off the Ultra Low since the ride is a bit harsher, so I've heard.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry man, but stock wheels need to go back on that^


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

DaddyO said:


> Ok, here are mine.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you all the way down with your Koni's? Interesting tire selection there. Any reason why you did so?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

For the tire stretchers here is a link for 235 on a 9.5 wheel.  

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=445667

Looks a lot better than the 225


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

van33 said:


> Are you all the way down with your Koni's? Interesting tire selection there. Any reason why you did so?



No, I'm not all the way down on the Koni's. I chose the Continentals because I have always liked the performance of them. Had on previous vehicles and they have always done well.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

DaddyO said:


> No, I'm not all the way down on the Koni's. I chose the Continentals because I have always liked the performance of them. Had on previous vehicles and they have always done well.


I meant the width.

edit:
Are the wheels 9 or 9.5s?


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

van33 said:


> I meant the width.
> 
> edit:
> Are the wheels 9 or 9.5s?


19 x 8.5


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

van33 said:


> I meant the width.
> 
> edit:
> Are the wheels 9 or 9.5s?


19 x 8.5 ET +42


----------



## Black06GLI (Jun 23, 2010)

flipflp said:


> I think it's generally agreed that 19x8.5 ET35 is fairly flush in the rear, and that the front could take 5mm+ to match. Depending on your drop, camber settings, etc, too much spacer could need some fender rolling. If you are installing springs and not coilovers I think you could run a bit of front spacer and be safe.


Thanks, that's what it looks like. The rear would be OK but I will go with a 3-5mm spacer on the front. I'll most likely go with driver gear springs due to the grade of my driveway.



tambat said:


> PICS PLEASE! thinking of buying a set of these and not sure what they look like on a CC. please!


Here are some shots...I've gotten a lot of compliments on them so far...


----------



## ehipsher (Feb 19, 2013)

*Needing some help please!!*

I am really really new to this whole forum thing. I was looking for some help answering some questions. I have a 2013 CC Sport Plus. I want to go with the A7 reps ....love those wheels on a CC. I can only find those in 20x9. I want to use springs but I want everything to look tight and flush. Could someone tell me please the best way of going about this. Best brand of spring ????? What tire size should I go with????? What size spacers should I go with???? I am new to this whole car thing. Always had trucks. Thanks for any help that could be given.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

ehipsher said:


> I am really really new to this whole forum thing. I was looking for some help answering some questions. I have a 2013 CC Sport Plus. I want to go with the A7 reps ....love those wheels on a CC. I can only find those in 20x9.


They come in 18", 19" and 20". I have them in 18's. Check out this part of the thread I've compiled photos of known Vortex members and their A7 reps.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-pictures&p=78255073&viewfull=1#post78255073

Here are 19's for sale if you don't want 20's:
http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/au102-19-gunmetal-machined-face-et35-wheels-set.html


----------



## TG3 (Sep 11, 2012)

quick question, would 19x8.5 et 35 fit all 4 wheels easily?

Rotriform BLQ's btw


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

ehipsher said:


> I am really really new to this whole forum thing. I was looking for some help answering some questions. I have a 2013 CC Sport Plus. I want to go with the A7 reps ....love those wheels on a CC. I can only find those in 20x9. I want to use springs but I want everything to look tight and flush. Could someone tell me please the best way of going about this. Best brand of spring ????? What tire size should I go with????? What size spacers should I go with???? I am new to this whole car thing. Always had trucks. Thanks for any help that could be given.


seems the guy above answered some of this, but i can add to it a little. as far as "flushness", offset plays a major part in that. for 20x9, i would assume et35 in the front and somewhere around et42 would be flush in the rear, but you should do a little more research on that. for springs, with 20" wheels you will probably have minimal gap, but sometimes you will run into reverse rake (where the front looks higher than the back). from my prior research, i would recommend eibach springs for the best ride and most even looking drop. this is all from research, i have not actually drove a cc with springs. for the most control of your setup, i would recommend some coilovers. there is plenty of info out there on them. you can dial in ride height to what ever you want. some drop more than others. 



TG3 said:


> quick question, would 19x8.5 et 35 fit all 4 wheels easily?
> Rotriform BLQ's btw


yup. they would fit, depending on how low you are, the rears might poke a little, but from what i've read, the fronts should be pretty flush at et35 on 8.5" width. what kind of suspension setup do you have?


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> 2012 CC Sport 7kmiles. Fk Pro-Streetlines Coils 19x9.5 et 35 Rotiform BLQ's 235-35-19'' wanted 225-35-19 but the wheels came with tires.. lol'' sorry for the 4S pics...





TG3 said:


> quick question, would 19x8.5 et 35 fit all 4 wheels easily?
> 
> Rotriform BLQ's btw


here is an example. looks fine.


----------



## TG3 (Sep 11, 2012)

tambat said:


> here is an example. looks fine.


as of right now nothing, but after i get the wheels i will be getting the ST coils, then the SHS once i get the $$. I'm mainly looking to eliminate wheel gap... if that helps at all, and a 13 cc


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TG3 said:


> i will be getting the ST coils, then the SHS once i get the $$


Drop will be the same between those two....only difference will be a slightly better ride with the SHS's though


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

ST Coilovers, unsettled and freshly installed and all the way down.

Driver Front: 25" FTG
Passanger Front: 25.5" FTG 
Driver Rear: 26"
Passanger Rear: 26"

I'll remeasure and take some pictures soon because the rear has definitely settled. This was only after a quick drive around the block to check for creeks and squeaks.


VW CC ST coilovers first pics by flipflop097, on Flickr


VW CC ST coilovers first pics by flipflop097, on Flickr


----------



## TG3 (Sep 11, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Drop will be the same between those two....only difference will be a slightly better ride with the SHS's though


yea, i asked you about that for a while! and thats the reason why im going to be getting the SHS in a month or 2 after my wheels + ST, i do alot of driving =/


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

flipflp said:


> ST Coilovers, unsettled and freshly installed and all the way down.
> 
> Driver Front: 25" FTG
> Passanger Front: 25.5" FTG
> ...


Can you do a close up pic, kinda like the picture below:










Thanks.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

New wheels and yes I know I need to lower it and I will when I get time. I also need spacers. What would you recomend mm wise front and back. I will be using eibach springs so I want the wheels flush. Also what specbolts eill I need.

Cheers


http://db.tt/2xQvIGLC


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

van33 said:


> Thanks, Andy. I really can't see the fender gap very well (if there's any) and would like to know the ftg or the finger gap (1 finger, 1 tight finger, non at all). Sorry if I'm sounding a little kinky. Lol.
> 
> I'm really close to deciding on purchasing ST coilovers. Thanks.





flipflp said:


> I'll get a picture up for you this weekend as soon as it hits the ground. Might settle a bit after that, but I have a feeling that the STs will get you about a 1 finger gap and that is about it.


As you know the gap can vary on your wheel sizing/coilovers you decide to go with, unfortunately I do not have any measurements for you. FK coilovers would be another option if you want to go really low! 



smudo said:


> Looks interesting. I believe that there are not much CCs with these wheels around.


:thumbup:


Andy


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

van33 said:


> Can you do a close up pic, kinda like the picture below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to tonight, as well as remeasure the FTGs. My car was hijacked from me and I'm dying a bit not being able to see how things have settled.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Wheels and tires shipped today. Going for that stretch and poke look


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

Black06GLI said:


> Thanks, that's what it looks like. The rear would be OK but I will go with a 3-5mm spacer on the front. I'll most likely go with driver gear springs due to the grade of my driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some shots...I've gotten a lot of compliments on them so far...



looks good! are those 18's or 19's?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am getting the Eibach Pro Kit springs, I read in one of the store sites that an alignment is required. Is that true? I have no clue as to what is involved in installing springs and post installation. What should I be aware of?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

praneetloke said:


> Hi everyone, I am getting the Eibach Pro Kit springs, I read in one of the store sites that an alignment is required. Is that true? I have no clue as to what is involved in installing springs and post installation. What should I be aware of?


I had a shop install mine for about $240 and then, yes, alignment is required. Ran me an additional $95. Had the entire job done for around $350 after tax. Worth it (for me) for the piece of mind and amount of labor required without a lift.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

praneetloke said:


> Hi everyone, I am getting the Eibach Pro Kit springs, I read in one of the store sites that an alignment is required. Is that true? I have no clue as to what is involved in installing springs and post installation. What should I be aware of?


suspension install is pretty basic if you have the right tools. you can rent the spring compressor from autozone for free (they just put a hold on your card). you need a 21mm offset box wrench, a 14mm triple square driver, and then your typical sockets/wrenches. o and a strut/spindle spreader tool. the specialty tools will run you around 25-30 bucks, and there are plenty of thorough diy's out there for the job. my personal favorite is this one (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Thread!!!&p=77209201&viewfull=1#post77209201). i sourced the parts offline on ebay and amazon and stuff, and i will be tackling it this weekend. i have done other suspension installs and they aren't bad at all. everything is easily accesible.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> I had a shop install mine for about $240 and then, yes, alignment is required. Ran me an additional $95. Had the entire job done for around $350 after tax. Worth it (for me) for the piece of mind and amount of labor required without a lift.


I do have free alignment at my tire shop. I should take up on that probably. I think there's a Carx attached to that and Carx might do springs installation. So that might work out for me. Thanks for replying.



tambat said:


> suspension install is pretty basic if you have the right tools. you can rent the spring compressor from autozone for free (they just put a hold on your card). you need a 21mm offset box wrench, a 14mm triple square driver, and then your typical sockets/wrenches. o and a strut/spindle spreader tool. the specialty tools will run you around 25-30 bucks, and there are plenty of thorough diy's out there for the job. my personal favorite is this one (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Thread!!!&p=77209201&viewfull=1#post77209201). i sourced the parts offline on ebay and amazon and stuff, and i will be tackling it this weekend. i have done other suspension installs and they aren't bad at all. everything is easily accesible.


Ok. I just saw the DIY. There's no way I can do that. My expertise is just not in that. I have never used some of those tools and my CC being my only car I don't think I would want to take the risk and incapacitate my transportation capabilities.  Anyway, thank you for the link. By the way, the guy that wrote that write up goes by the name Dan. Boy, all Dan's are pretty handy with their cars. snobrdr*dan* on this forum helped install springs on some of the MI folks that are members too here. :thumbup:


----------



## Black06GLI (Jun 23, 2010)

tambat said:


> looks good! are those 18's or 19's?


Thanks :thumbup:

19 x 8.5...


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

van33 said:


> Can you do a close up pic, kinda like the picture below:
> 
> Thanks.


Here you go!


Front Wheel Close Up by flipflop097, on Flickr

New Measurements today:

Driver Front: 24.8" (the picture)
Passanger Front: 25.3"
Driver Rear: 25.5"
Passanger Rear: 25.5"

Hopefully this is still settling!


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> Front Wheel Close Up by flipflop097, on Flickr
> ...


cant wait for this!!! my strut mounts should be in tomorrow from ECS


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

St coils + track density strut mounts
19x8 DPE GT7 w/ 235/35/19 Nitto 555's
Wheels are staggered offsets with 1" front lips and 2" rear lips.

How it sits now:


















(my apologies for the instagram pics, real pics soon)


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Projekt R32 said:


> St coils + track density strut mounts
> 19x8 DPE GT7 w/ 235/35/19 Nitto 555's
> Wheels are staggered offsets with 1" front lips and 2" rear lips.
> 
> ...


Wow, DPE's  I need a close up pic of the wheels, fender gap and stance. Very nice!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

DPE mt 10 is what i😪 about they are so pricey , but one day ill get my hand on them 😏


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> DPE mt 10 is what i😪 about they are so pricey , but one day ill get my hand on them 😏
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The MT16 is my favorite, but your right, they're very pricey. The other thing that I don't like about them is that they only come with a 1 year warranty on the finish and structural integrity. I found a Vertini that kinda looks like the MT16 thatbis somewhat more affordable. 

http://www.vertiniwheels.com/images/wheels/magic/magicslvA.htm

I'm thinking about em almost everyday


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

van33 said:


> Wow, DPE's  I need a close up pic of the wheels, fender gap and stance. Very nice!


I'll post real pics soon, weather permitting this weekend. :beer:



Toma23 said:


> DPE mt 10 is what i😪 about they are so pricey , but one day ill get my hand on them 😏
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














I think they look pretty good on this CC from a ways back. I have another set of rare wheels for my CC that are being refinished right now 3 piece champion RG5's.. However I really want a set of DPE's made for this car, the 3 piece RFK's


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Projekt R32 said:


> I'll post real pics soon, weather permitting this weekend. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive liked the cc since it came out , but when i saw this one (adams rotors) i knew i had to have one , but then i found out the price on the wheels and got saggitas instead lol


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

Projekt R32 said:


> I'll post real pics soon, weather permitting this weekend. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are those 20"? that is beautiful. wow.

edit: found it. 20/9 on 235/30/20 all around. i don't think i'm getting 19's anymore. i'm in love


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

20s are gorgeous on the cc if you go low enough to pull them off, and wheels make the car. Don't skimp out on rep wheels for such a gorgeous car. Save up and buy quality. DPE wheels are worth every penny the minute you bolt them on.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> 20s are gorgeous on the cc if you go low enough to pull them off, and wheels make the car. Don't skimp out on rep wheels for such a gorgeous car. Save up and buy quality. DPE wheels are worth every penny the minute you bolt them on.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed, DPS's are gorgeous and truly stunning. Although, the question still remains, why is it that they only offer a year (1) warranty. For such an expensive wheels, I think that's somewhat unfair. I still want want tho.

Side note: Those wheels on the Silver CC are the MT16s. Love em.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

van33 said:


> Agreed, DPS's are gorgeous and truly stunning. Although, the question still remains, why is it that they only offer a year (1) warranty. For such an expensive wheels, I think that's somewhat unfair. I still want want tho.
> 
> Side note: Those wheels on the Silver CC are the MT16s. Love em.


actually, those are mt10s

beautiful wheels, definitely not in my budget though. if i were going to drop the money on them, i too would be pretty po'd by that warranty. i can get some wheels for $700 a set that have better warranty's than that.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Momma bear sent me a pic of what's waiting for me at home today.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Momma bear sent me a pic of what's waiting for me at home today.



Suze & brand?::


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



tambat said:


> actually, those are mt10s
> 
> beautiful wheels, definitely not in my budget though. if i were going to drop the money on them, i too would be pretty po'd by that warranty. i can get some wheels for $700 a set that have better warranty's than that.


Those are mt10 actual size 20x9 , k priced them out before they make them custom for your car tales about 8 weeks and hefty $4600 for set of 19 no tires of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Suze & brand?::


Federal SS-595 225/35/19


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

tambat said:


> actually, those are mt10s
> 
> beautiful wheels, definitely not in my budget though. if i were going to drop the money on them, i too would be pretty po'd by that warranty. i can get some wheels for $700 a set that have better warranty's than that.


I stand corrected. Yes, the warrranty sucks, but, it's still gorgeous and I probably would still get em if I have the $$$.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Federal SS-595 225/35/19


225s is a clear indication that he's going for a stretch :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

van33 said:


> 225s is a clear indication that he's going for a stretch :thumbup::thumbup:


19x9.5" square setup. Yes quite a bit of stretch :thumbup:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> 19x9.5" square setup. Yes quite a bit of stretch :thumbup:


Wow, quite a bit for sure! I know you said you were going low but you're going to run into wheels before your tires rub now. Aggressive for sure.

Have you picked out wheels yet? I can't remember seeing you had.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Federal SS-595 225/35/19


Funny, I'm going with Federals too!
Probably the 595EVO, either 235/35/19 or 245/35/19.

Any reason you didn't go with the EVO's???

TM


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Wow, quite a bit for sure! I know you said you were going low but you're going to run into wheels before your tires rub now. Aggressive for sure.
> 
> Have you picked out wheels yet? I can't remember seeing you had.


Wheels should be here tomorrow. I picked out the Miro 111s, they'll be on the car Saturday. Car is sitting at 25" FTG so it's pretty low already, might need to roll the front fenders though.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Wheels should be here tomorrow. I picked out the Miro 111s, they'll be on the car Saturday. Car is sitting at 25" FTG so it's pretty low already, might need to roll the front fenders though.


Ah nice, good choice on the Miros.

I bet you don't have to touch a fender. Unless your rear camber is nearly positive, 25" FTG is not quite flush fender with the top of the tire and the stretch on that setup will give you plenty of clearance. Front won't even be a problem. I think you were very "safe" ordering a 225, and some wheel and tire shop is going to hate you for it


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Stock 18" r line wheels and 235/40 Nitto tires with solowerks s1 coilovers 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

@lex20th said:


> Stock 18" r line wheels and 235/40 Nitto tires with solowerks s1 coilovers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you smoked your orange light cover inside headlight?? hope I'm seeing it right..


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

tellonr said:


> How did you smoked your orange light cover inside headlight?? hope I'm seeing it right..


it's a secret i cant tell you... haha jk man it's just the picture but is not smoked :laugh:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Ah nice, good choice on the Miros.
> 
> I bet you don't have to touch a fender. Unless your rear camber is nearly positive, 25" FTG is not quite flush fender with the top of the tire and the stretch on that setup will give you plenty of clearance. Front won't even be a problem. I think you were very "safe" ordering a 225, and some wheel and tire shop is going to hate you for it


My buddy is mounting the tires, and I'll probably go lower and add a spacer to get the front to poke the same as the rear. Which is why I bought 225s, to get a good stretch. Everyone does flush and tuck on a CC, I'm trying to be different.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Funny, I'm going with Federals too!
> Probably the 595EVO, either 235/35/19 or 245/35/19.
> 
> Any reason you didn't go with the EVO's???
> ...


I like the tread design on these better, and did a lot of research on how these stretch and think they'll be perfect for my setup.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I finally had enough of my lowering spring and moving to a set of Koni Coilovers. Hope I am happy. 

Any opinions?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> I finally had enough of my lowering spring and moving to a set of Koni Coilovers. Hope I am happy.
> 
> Any opinions?


I'm sure you'll be happy with em. They're great coils, if you can afford them.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

@lex20th said:


> it's a secret i cant tell you... haha jk man it's just the picture but is not smoked :laugh:


really?? no joke... it looks like it is smoked.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> I finally had enough of my lowering spring and moving to a set of Koni Coilovers. Hope I am happy.
> 
> Any opinions?


Heard nothing but good things about Konis. You will like them.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> I finally had enough of my lowering spring and moving to a set of Koni Coilovers. Hope I am happy.
> 
> Any opinions?


You'll love the Koni's.....
Both the drop *and* the comfort!!!

Set the front dampers to 50/50 (soft/firm) and the rears at 80/20 (soft/firm).

TM


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> 3SDM Style 00.5 - 18x8.5 et42 / 18x9.5 et40, 5x112 73.1 CB
> 
> ST Coilovers - All the way down


How much are you poking in the rear?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Brodieman90 said:


> How much are you poking in the rear?


Uh...wut? 

As much as she'll let me!!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> I like the tread design on these better, and did a lot of research on how these stretch and think they'll be perfect for my setup.



You should be good with the 225 width (Federals) on the Miro 111's (ET 32), with the stretch.
I do not want to roll fenders, so I went with the same style wheel (3SDM .01) which has an ET 42.
My wheels are on the "slow boat" from the UK, due early next month.

Please post your set-up after you're mounted.
Lots of pics, please!!!
I would like to see your poke (vs. tuck) before I order my Federals.

Thanks!

TM


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Uh...wut?
> 
> As much as she'll let me!!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.



tehe lol 
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> You should be good with the 225 width (Federals) on the Miro 111's (ET 32), with the stretch.
> I do not want to roll fenders, so I went with the same style wheel (3SDM .01) which has an ET 42.
> My wheels are on the "slow boat" from the UK, due early next month.
> 
> ...


A bit more stretch than you are expecting my friend, mine aren't ET32 because they aren't 8.5's, 19x9.5" ET40 are going on all four corners. Should be lots of poke out back. 

Wheels are supposed to be here today, but no tracking updates yet from FedEx.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> A bit more stretch than you are expecting my friend, mine aren't ET32 because they aren't 8.5's, 19x9.5" ET40 are going on all four corners. Should be lots of poke out back.
> 
> Wheels are supposed to be here today, but no tracking updates yet from FedEx.


FedEx sucks w tracking... I was in ur boat last week... Hope you get em man!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> A bit more stretch than you are expecting my friend, mine aren't ET32 because they aren't 8.5's, 19x9.5" ET40 are going on all four corners. Should be lots of poke out back.
> 
> Wheels are supposed to be here today, but no tracking updates yet from FedEx.


WOW!!!
You are gonna REALLY poke, especially in the rear (where you WANT it!)

Gotta post pics, ASAP!!!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> FedEx sucks w tracking... I was in ur boat last week... Hope you get em man!


Tires got here a day early and the tracking was kept up to date, wheels haven't been updated on tracking information in two days...and supposed to be here today.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

they are going to be, man! dont worry 

My wheels supposed to arrive Thursday, but one wheel came in tuesday for some reason n rest came in on Thursday...w/ Zero tracking updates since they left Cali


----------



## RyHahn (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

RyHahn said:


>



Porsche reps???

Specs, please?


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> Porsche reps???
> 
> Specs, please?


I can speak for him because I follow him on Instagram... Those are oem front Porsche wheels not reps...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

fitted new wheels yesterday. 

Audi Q7 BBS speedline 10x20 with adapter from 5x112 - 5x130. Et29. fully polished.



Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ looks fantastic! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

^^SICK:thumbup:


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

wow you guys still have a lot of snow out there. ours cleared up weeks ago and its just been rain, rain, and more rain.

edit: wow. :facepalm: i thought i read that you lived in new jersey instead of norway. i was looking at your pics and realized you had a euro plate. boy, not my brightest moment.

did you paint your grill to match the car? or was that a euro option? the front end looks incredible that way.


----------



## RyHahn (Apr 11, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Porsche reps???
> 
> Specs, please?


They're real Porsche wheels, four fronts off the 997.1 turbo et56 all the way around. My front adapters are 30mm and the rear are 15mm. So final offset is 26 in the front and 41 in the rear. Only reps I do are in the gym :laugh:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

RyHahn said:


> They're real Porsche wheels, four fronts off the 997.1 turbo et56 all the way around. My front adapters are 30mm and the rear are 15mm. So final offset is 26 in the front and 41 in the rear. Only reps I do are in the gym :laugh:


OMG, burn....Good one dude. Can we get some close up pics of the wheels and fender gap?


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys 



tambat said:


> wow you guys still have a lot of snow out there. ours cleared up weeks ago and its just been rain, rain, and more rain.
> 
> edit: wow. :facepalm: i thought i read that you lived in new jersey instead of norway. i was looking at your pics and realized you had a euro plate. boy, not my brightest moment.
> 
> did you paint your grill to match the car? or was that a euro option? the front end looks incredible that way.


Thanks  yeah,, norway sucks with all the snow.. currently it is snowing again now. 

The grill is vinyl wrapped with 3M Black metallic glossy, so i can change the look again if i want, and change it when it get stone chips (if thats what you call it..  )


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grille looks great man! I was going to do the same on mine, as well as the belt line trim on the doors and rear bumper. Gives it that sporty look. 

Oh and your wheels are amazing. What is your camber out back?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> they are going to be, man! dont worry
> 
> My wheels supposed to arrive Thursday, but one wheel came in tuesday for some reason n rest came in on Thursday...w/ Zero tracking updates since they left Cali


They didn't come yesterday  They are out for delivery now but I am at work until six and I was supposed to drop them off with my buddy to mount the tires this morning. Dammit FedEx! :banghead:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Sooo I got my Eibach Pro Kit springs and got a quote for $850 (8.5 hours) to get them installed from a shop here in Indy. I was  !! What should it ideally cost?


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> Sooo I got my Eibach Pro Kit springs and got a quote for $850 (8.5 hours) to get them installed from a shop here in Indy. I was  !! What should it ideally cost?


It should cost no more than $300-400, it takes about 3-4 hours max. (depending on shop rates) :beer:

The front can take a lil while if you take your time or are inexperienced. It took about 2.5 hours to put my coils on 3 days ago.

(the back literally takes a half hour)


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

See if you can find someone local on the forums to do it. Cost me $ 200 to get mine installed by another vortex member. Took him less than 2 hrs. No more than 5 mins to do both rears.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmm you guys seemed to have spent way less than what the guy quoted for me here. I told him I wanted to get Eibach Pro Kit springs installed on my car. Could he have interpreted that as some other type of suspension installation that could actually take 8.5 hours?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Hmm you guys seemed to have spent way less than what the guy quoted for me here. I told him I wanted to get Eibach Pro Kit springs installed on my car. Could he have interpreted that as some other type of suspension installation that could actually take 8.5 hours?


Most shops would almost always over charge or over estimate. That's just the nature of the business. For someone inexperienced, the work would take about 6-8 hours so there's no reason a mechanic couldn't do the work quicker than that.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Hmm you guys seemed to have spent way less than what the guy quoted for me here. I told him I wanted to get Eibach Pro Kit springs installed on my car. Could he have interpreted that as some other type of suspension installation that could actually take 8.5 hours?


Doubtful, probably just a shop that has never done it before using a shop labor time book to make an estimate.

I installed coilovers in my garage with 3-4 trips to stores for parts/tools and a lunch break. First time doing modern VW suspension. Started at noon and was done at 7:30pm. There is no way a shop that has done it before will take even half that with a lift and air tools.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for your replies guys. I'll probably speak to them again and see if I can understand and also explain to them it shouldn't take that long. If not, I'll probably find a shop elsewhere to get it installed when I travel to Chicago (3 hr drive) or something to visit friends.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Thanks for your replies guys. I'll probably speak to them again and see if I can understand and also explain to them it shouldn't take that long. If not, I'll probably find a shop elsewhere to get it installed when I travel to Chicago (3 hr drive) or something to visit friends.


got a guy... 200-250 n he done in less than 2 hours.. if ur in Chicago, hit me up....


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> got a guy... 200-250 n he done in less than 2 hours.. if ur in Chicago, hit me up....


Thanks, dude. I will certainly do that. Appreciate the info..


----------



## 615McCord (Feb 6, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Remember to get it alined. That may have been some of there cost.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

They said they don't have the equipment for alignment so I was planning to take it to my tire shop where I have free alignment. Now that I am thinking about it, that might explain why they are charging so much they probably don't do a whole lot of springs installations (and hence no alignment equipment because they don't have a need for it?) and have no accurate estimate of how long it would take.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

With traveling a lot for work I was too busy to do it myself. I called 1 dealer, they quoted 700. Called an independent shop, he told me 750 and that the back seat is required to come out. After that I made time and did it myself. The rear is one bolt per side. Literally will take longer to jack up. The front is simple as well.....all in all it took me 3 hours.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

These shops now days charge more then brain sergeants , 8,5 hours for springs that's nuts , before I got coils I had bell tire install the eibach springs total cost with springs alignment and install was $550 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I called around Houston for springs and it was the same 500-800.00, but ended up getting some help from EAG members for 200.00 and only took about 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Grille looks great man! I was going to do the same on mine, as well as the belt line trim on the doors and rear bumper. Gives it that sporty look.
> 
> Oh and your wheels are amazing. What is your camber out back?


It`s maxed, as much you can fix with the original adjustment.


----------



## JuliusR (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Anyone in the NoVA / DMV area wanting to do an Eibach springs install on my CC...? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JuliusR (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I too was getting $600 & above estimates for just the install. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Thanks, dude. I will certainly do that. Appreciate the info..


let me knw in advance, so I can make an apt for you... Guy does it on the side, so not always free:thumbup:


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> fitted new wheels yesterday.
> 
> Aud=
> 
> ...


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

put 19" et+45 8.5 width wheels with 235\35 tires on my 2013 r-line last night. ( post pics in a bit) 

ordered fk silverline coilovers this morning. four vw techs at my dealership have said I will need wheel spacers to clear the tire from rubbing the inside strut when I slam it due to the camber change. I haven't read anything on this thread regarding that issue. is it something I will have to worry about?

btw this community is awesome and I am glad to be apart of it. thanks in advance


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

Anybody have any advice on throwing 18" Karthoums (all black) on a 2013 CC Sport? Any pics? Curious to see if they'd fit nicely.


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

operamatt said:


> put 19" et+45 8.5 width wheels with 235\35 tires on my 2013 r-line last night. ( post pics in a bit)
> 
> ordered fk silverline coilovers this morning. four vw techs at my dealership have said I will need wheel spacers to clear the tire from rubbing the inside strut when I slam it due to the camber change. I haven't read anything on this thread regarding that issue. is it something I will have to worry about?
> 
> btw this community is awesome and I am glad to be apart of it. thanks in advance


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



operamatt said:


> put 19" et+45 8.5 width wheels with 235\35 tires on my 2013 r-line last night. ( post pics in a bit)
> 
> ordered fk silverline coilovers this morning. four vw techs at my dealership have said I will need wheel spacers to clear the tire from rubbing the inside strut when I slam it due to the camber change. I haven't read anything on this thread regarding that issue. is it something I will have to worry about?
> 
> btw this community is awesome and I am glad to be apart of it. thanks in advance


If four techs told you that I would suggest never taking your car to that dealership ever again. Ever. 

19x8.5 +45 is absolutely no worries at all. You could run a 19x10 out back with no worries.

Tell them to stick to oil changes, but only if they can handle that.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

x2 don't worry. Dealer says a lot of BS when you mod your car. 

Adjust your own headlights after you lower too. My dealer said they had to reprogram them and would cost $100. All you need to do is turn a plastic allen head a few turn while watching the beam on your garage wall. It took under 1 minute.:beer:


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> If four techs told you that I would suggest never taking your car to that dealership ever again. Ever.
> 
> 19x8.5 +45 is absolutely no worries at all. You could run a 19x10 out back with no worries.
> 
> ...


that is the best news I could have read this morning.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

My final word on ST coilovers:


VW CC ST Coilovers after 400 miles by flipflop097, on Flickr

Front FTG - 25.1"
Rear FTG - 25.6"

All the way down, even side to side after about 400 miles. I think I will bring the front up a little and call it a day. I'm really happy with how it ended up, now I just need spacers or wheels. I can't stand all this tucking.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Will 19 x9.5 et35 fit in the rear? Found a staggered set. Just wondering about fit. Rear tires are 265-30-19 but I could change them.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> Sooo I got my Eibach Pro Kit springs and got a quote for $850 (8.5 hours) to get them installed from a shop here in Indy. I was  !! What should it ideally cost?


$80 if you're ever up this way :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

poopie said:


> Will 19 x9.5 et35 fit in the rear? Found a staggered set. Just wondering about fit. Rear tires are 265-30-19 but I could change them.



You're gonna poke a lot in the rear.
If you are lowered, you must roll fenders and remove wheel well liner.
If you are stock height, you probably won't like the SUV-like look!

I ordered 19 x 8.5, ET42 (3SDM .01 wheels) all around, cause I am pretty low and don't want to roll fenders. I may need small spacers up front.
It's always better to go with a higher offset, then use spacers if needed.

Your tires are way wide. Better off with 235-35 or perhaps 245-35. 
225-35 will give you "stretch". Always best to test-fit before purchasing.

Hope this helps!

Where are you in Philly?
I'm in Bucks County.

TM


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> $80 if you're ever up this way :thumbup:


:thumbup: haha! That's freaking awesome! Where in MI are you anyway, Dan? If you MI members are planning a summer cook out or something on a day over a weekend, it would be awesome to hang out and meet all of you and do the install as well. I can even learn how you are doing the install while we're at it. :thumbup:


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

My stage II CC on ST Coils + 19x8 DPE GT7's w/ staggered ET's. Enjoy.

James' 2010 CC by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Here is a picture of my powdered wheels waiting to go on the car. 19x8.5 et35. Lowered on Eibach pro kit.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Solo-Werks S1 with five threads remaining front and rear.
Miro 111 19x9.5" ET40 all around.
Federal SS-595 225/35/19.

Perfectly flush front and rear. No rubbing. Considering taking out front helper springs and rear perches. There's tons of room to go lower.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Solo-Werks S1 with five threads remaining front and rear.
> Miro 111 19x9.5" ET40 all around.
> Federal SS-595 225/35/19.
> 
> Perfectly flush front and rear. No rubbing. Considering taking out front helper springs and rear perches. There's tons of room to go lower.


Looks great! Now you just need window tint.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

notamechanic said:


> Solo-Werks S1 with five threads remaining front and rear.
> Miro 111 19x9.5" ET40 all around.
> Federal SS-595 225/35/19.
> 
> Perfectly flush front and rear. No rubbing. Considering taking out front helper springs and rear perches. There's tons of room to go lower.


Looks great can you take shoot up front would like to see how flush is front
Thanks.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

dieracks said:


> Looks great! Now you just need window tint.


I was thinking about getting 5% all around, but already can't see backing up in this car lol. But limo is the only way to go on a black car IMO. 



wh1te09gti said:


> Looks great can you take shoot up front would like to see how flush is front
> Thanks.


Sure thing, I'll take a picture in the daylight tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

^^fantastic choice of wheels. love the 111's:thumbup:


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

looks sweet, notamechanic!!

whats the FTG on ur current setup?


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> I was thinking about getting 5% all around, but already can't see backing up in this car lol. But limo is the only way to go on a black car IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, I'll take a picture in the daylight tomorrow. :thumbup:


Please take a pic of the rear as well I wanna see if I can tuck those lol 

Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

She's stock for now . Soon to come big changes.











Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> ^^fantastic choice of wheels. love the 111's:thumbup:





CC808 said:


> looks sweet, notamechanic!!
> 
> whats the FTG on ur current setup?


Thanks guys!

I was at 25" FTG with the stock wheels, the car is probably lower now with the lower profile tires.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Front fitment.










Rear fitment.


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

More pics please.


notamechanic said:


> Front fitment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Another quick picture this morning.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Here is a picture of my powdered wheels waiting to go on the car. 19x8.5 et35. Lowered on Eibach pro kit.


I dont see the "lowered" part  Is it only me?


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

^ cobo roof? 

Looks good!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Another quick picture this morning.


Bro, looks great! very nice setup!!! :beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Brodieman90 said:


> How much are you poking in the rear?


Here is one more rear shot to better display the rear fitment! :thumbup:




Andy


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Antmo920 said:


> ^ cobo roof?
> 
> Looks good!!


Yes sir. :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Bro, looks great! very nice setup!!! :beer:


:beer: You need coils bro...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> :beer: You need coils bro...


^ x2 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> :thumbup: haha! That's freaking awesome! Where in MI are you anyway, Dan? If you MI members are planning a summer cook out or something on a day over a weekend, it would be awesome to hang out and meet all of you and do the install as well. I can even learn how you are doing the install while we're at it. :thumbup:


"Metro Detroit area" right now...zip 48383.

Should be moving soon though


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> :beer: You need coils bro...


I need coils?!


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Audi Reps (AU525) 18x8 with 245/40/18 Pirelli Pzero nero on Eibach Pro kit.


----------



## dr droom (Apr 4, 2009)

these euro a8 wheels gotta be the best wheels for a silver cc. the op is from Norway. Wonder if he went through with the test fit.


----------



## an71k (Apr 22, 2013)

dr droom said:


> these euro a8 wheels gotta be the best wheels for a silver cc. the op is from Norway. Wonder if he went through with the test fit.


 What the name of these wheels?


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

an71k said:


> What the name of these wheels?


 I know them as flat 5's 20, you can also get them in 18"


----------



## McGusto (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is my current winter setup: :snowcool: sorry for crappy iphone pics  
Rondell Typ0026 8,0x18 ET35 
Continental Wintercontact TS830P 225/40 18 
H&R Springs 40mm... could be a little lower but the ride ist very good :thumbup: 

 

Next week i'll get these ones .. they are on the way 
Aluett Typ16 8x19 ET35 and Continental Sportcontact 5P 235/35 19


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

dr droom said:


> these euro a8 wheels gotta be the best wheels for a silver cc. the op is from Norway. Wonder if he went through with the test fit.





an71k said:


> What the name of these wheels?





Will22 said:


> I know them as flat 5's 20, you can also get them in 18"


 I don't have a CC - I was about to sign paperwork and the dealer sold it from under me... anyway- I still adore the CC and will probably have one at some point. I did some research because I absolutely love these wheels: 
They are called Cantona: 20x8.5 wheel offered by Audi, part number 4E0 071 490 666


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Haven't had a chance to update my thread yet but one picture to drop in here for now... my Summer '13 rollers, Hartmann Euromesh 3-GS! 










19x8.5 +38 
225/35-19 Falken FK452s 

15mm spacers up front (fenders rolled/pulled), nothing out back (yet). Rears will get spacers after adding a touch of negative camber and adjusting the ultra-lows down a bit more for a tighter fit.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Haven't had a chance to update my thread yet but one picture to drop in here for now... my Summer '13 rollers, Hartmann Euromesh 3-GS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice Pic and Car! :thumbup:


----------



## an71k (Apr 22, 2013)

vdubjettaman said:


> They are called Cantona: 20x8.5 wheel offered by Audi, part number 4E0 071 490 666


  Thanks a lot!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

an71k said:


> Thanks a lot!


 you're welcome. 

I would love to source these wheels in the US. They'd look great on my friend's CC or even my '12 Beetle Turbo. These new Beetles can swallow up 20's like donuts! The fender arches are huge! I almost had a 09 Candy White VR6 4motion


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Haven't had a chance to update my thread yet but one picture to drop in here for now... my Summer '13 rollers, Hartmann Euromesh 3-GS!


 Nice choice - one of my favorite wheels on the CC.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



passat_98 said:


> no debate. 19"


 X2 :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

just ordered these in 19x8.5 et40


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

These are on-the-boat, 3SDM .01, 19 x 8.5, ET 42. 
New shoes..... TBD (possibly Federal 595 or 595EVO's, 245/35/19)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

CCRlineBlack said:


> Nice Pic and Car! :thumbup:





Bleser said:


> Nice choice - one of my favorite wheels on the CC.


 Thank you! 



poopie said:


> just ordered these in 19x8.5 et40


 yummy!


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

poopie said:


> just ordered these in 19x8.5 et40


 SWEET!!!


----------



## McGusto (Mar 11, 2013)

Got them


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

can anyone shed some light on 18" karthoums fitting nicely on a '13 CC?


----------



## micvin (Jan 27, 2002)

Hello all. I'm a newb to CCs, but not VWs. Had a question on fitment on a certain set. Will it fit? 

Front: 19x8.5 et32 (I'm sure it will) 
Rear: 19x9.5 et35 (Not quite sure on this one) 

If so, what size tires? 

225/35/19 for the front and 235/35/19 for the rear? 

I'm also lowered on MKV B&G Sport springs. 

TIA, 

Mike 

P.S. I have been through this thread many times, but don't remember seeing the setup in question. Please help me pimp my wife's ride out. Pics soon!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

hunger4more80 said:


> can anyone shed some light on 18" karthoums fitting nicely on a '13 CC?


 They'll fit, but you'll want spacers since they'll sit further in than the stock wheels


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Haven't had a chance to update my thread yet but one picture to drop in here for now... my Summer '13 rollers, Hartmann Euromesh 3-GS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your car is so classy, Dion. Simple, but yet elegant. I hope some folks take after your styling and keep in mind that most of the time, less is more.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

micvin said:


> Hello all. I'm a newb to CCs, but not VWs. Had a question on fitment on a certain set. Will it fit?
> 
> Front: 19x8.5 et32 (I'm sure it will)
> Rear: 19x9.5 et35 (Not quite sure on this one)
> ...


 Front is going to be flush!
Rear i think is going to poke/rub ....

My rears are 19x9.5 et48 and they sit totally flush with fenders! 235 35 all around, rear is stratched, so no tire rubbing... in the rear can fit my index finger between Strut and Tire,so if you go wider, possibly going to rub on the inside!

Lets see what WHEEL KING - BORA RSI is going to say! He helped me out with the setup and it ended very welll for me -> cant be better!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

:laugh: rear will poke out a bit. Inside will be fine. Camber a bit and stretch tire will pull it off since on springs. :thumbup:


----------



## micvin (Jan 27, 2002)

:thumbup: 

that's what I was thinking. about -2 camber. Think a 235/35 will be enough stretch or go should I go with a 225/35? I'll post pics of the car how it sits now with stock wheels. I'll post them tonight...or I'll get my wife to go snap some during her lunch. LOL. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

How far in do you think they'll be? 1/2 an inch? If so, I think the 12.7 mm spacers from ECS would be my best bet, no?


snobrdrdan said:


> They'll fit, but you'll want spacers since they'll sit further in than the stock wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

van33 said:


> Your car is so classy, Dion. Simple, but yet elegant. I hope some folks take after your styling and keep in mind that most of the time, less is more.


 Wow, thank you!  :thumbup:


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

Fk Silverlines all the way down in front and could go lower in the rear. 15mm spacer in front and 10mm in the rear. 


















better pics coming soon


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

operamatt said:


> Fk Silverlines all the way down in front and could go lower in the rear. 15mm spacer in front and 10mm in the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can't see the pics, buddy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I can... Looks _fantastic_! :thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I can... Looks _fantastic_! :thumbup:


 Agreed. :thumbup: Very nice, as is yours Dion.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

@operamatt, 

Love those wheels and the '13 R-Line. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

hunger4more80 said:


> How far in do you think they'll be? 1/2 an inch? If so, I think the 12.7 mm spacers from ECS would be my best bet, no?


 Both wheels are 8" wide....so they're going to sit 9mm in more than stock since: 
Stock is ET41 
Karthoums are ET50 

So if you wanted to be flush....you're talking 15mm in the rear & at least a 20mm in the front


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Any thoughts about the wheels, guys? 

 

Bentley GTC 19x9 et 41 (Silver Finish). Sorry about the bad photoshop editing job.


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info man, much appreciated. 


snobrdrdan said:


> Both wheels are 8" wide....so they're going to sit 9mm in more than stock since:
> Stock is ET41
> Karthoums are ET50
> 
> So if you wanted to be flush....you're talking 15mm in the rear & at least a 20mm in the front


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

thankyou for all your positive comments


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> Any thoughts about the wheels, guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Bentley GTC 19x9 et 41 (Silver Finish). Sorry about the bad photoshop editing job.


 It has been proven to look great, do it! I almost bought those wheels. They are very similar to mine, but are cool visually with the spokes' intersecting planes.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> It has been proven to look great, do it! I almost bought those wheels. They are very similar to mine, but are cool visually with the spokes' intersecting planes.


 I think they look good as well. I hope to close a deal with the dealer in NY. The ones that I showed you during the meet was a bust. The guy never sent the wheels and sent me a blind refund after week. At least I got my money back, though. Was a bummer nontheless since I was truly excited about them. Oh well.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Glad you got your money back Van. I would go with at least 235 on those wheels, 245 if you keep your current ride height.:thumbup:


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

*Thoughts on Wheels/tires/Coils*

Planning to install my H&R Street Perf. SS coils this month and ordering custom wheels. 

1. Any nuts/bolts/pieces that are one time use(needed to be replaced) when installing the coils? 

2. Wheels will be 20x8.5 Front and 20x9.5 Rear. They're custom made for this car and will sit flush with the fender(so I am told). Tires(Hankook Ventus or Toyo) won't be stretched much, but will these sizes rub? 245/30 Front 255/30 20 Rear or 265/30 rear 

3. Thoughts on the rims: Rennen R8: X-concave:laugh:


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

*Correction*

Wheels: Rennen R8 x-concave step lip*


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

*BBS*

Today test fit BBS LM F1 edition R18. 
9J ET26 with reversed center (stock - 9J ET42) 
10J ET34 with reverced center (stock - 10J ET50) 
Need more camber in rear ))) 









































PS 
Sorry for crappy photos ))) 
Photographed on a bolt from BBS )))))


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Over'Drive said:


>


 I can't even consider the wheels. Holy cow, that is a dirty car!


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

jspirate said:


> I can't even consider the wheels.


 usual BBS LM, anything special )) 












jspirate said:


> Holy cow, that is a dirty car!


 This is russian spring, baby ))) 
Here every spring so )) 
it isn't washed only one week )))


----------



## nouse (May 1, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*










Hello, my CC with brand new Audi Rotors in 19".

Regards from Munich, Germany!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



nouse said:


> Hello, my CC with brand new Audi Rotors in 19".
> 
> Regards from Munich, Germany!


 Herzlich Willkommen! Die Audi-Räder aussehen gut! Hoffe mein Deutsch ist gut.

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Shadow: car looks great!! What wheels are those and what are the specs? How much did you pay for them? I am located in north jersey too. Where do you live?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Damn! That looks awesome! Looks like a CC on the set of a sci-fi movie.


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

nouse said:


> Hello, my CC with brand new Audi Rotors in 19".
> 
> Regards from Munich, Germany!


 I just bought these for my silver CC:thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

paulw. said:


> Shadow: car looks great!! What wheels are those and what are the specs? How much did you pay for them? I am located in north jersey too. Where do you live?


 thanks. Rotiform MHGs 20x9, 20x10. too much. in bergen county


----------



## nouse (May 1, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

@lippbrandt35:

Thank you!! Your german is great!! now i am thinking about eibachs, but i'm not sure because of our "underground" garage.

for me the wheels fits perfectly on a silver CC.


----------



## WRXCRAZY03 (Jan 28, 2013)

Koni/Stasis coilovers all the way down still on stock wheels for now....:laugh:


----------



## Logical (Apr 30, 2012)

Time to share 

Specs: 
H&R street performance coil overs 
MRR HR2 wheels 19X8.5 
General Exlaim UHP tires (loud as hell ) 

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/...ickr.com/8123/8704482863_b4a648ea02.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Logical, 
Are those H&R coils all the way down??? can they go lower?


----------



## Logical (Apr 30, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Logical,
> Are those H&R coils all the way down??? can they go lower?


 Both sides are all the way down. Front has barely 2 threads left. My car is on a dip in that photo of the drivers side so the rear looks super high.


----------



## 411big (Oct 28, 2012)

Over'Drive said:


> Today test fit BBS LM F1 edition R18.
> 9J ET26 with reversed center (stock - 9J ET42)
> 10J ET34 with reverced center (stock - 10J ET50)
> Need more camber in rear )))
> ...


 These pics look like something out of a horror movie lol


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

411big said:


> These pics look like something out of a horror movie lol


 i dont know why everyone is knocking the LM's that is truely a classic wheel. Im interested to see how it turns out.:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn::beer:


----------



## Logical (Apr 30, 2012)

Rybo VW CC said:


> Planning to install my H&R Street Perf. SS coils this month and ordering custom wheels.
> 
> 1. Any nuts/bolts/pieces that are one time use(needed to be replaced) when installing the coils?
> 
> ...


 The fronts may give some problems but the rears are a breeze. Heres a great DIY since the MK5 suspension is the same as the CC http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4330188-Koni-Coilover-Install-DIY 

Nice choice in wheels btw i really dig those. You may rub in the rear with those sizes depending if you have a good offset. I kinda wish i went with 20" wheels since my 19s have a bit more gap than i expected and my H&R streets are almost all the way down.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

WRXCRAZY03 said:


> Koni/Stasis coilovers all the way down still on stock wheels for now....:laugh:


 That looks a bit high for Koni's all the way down. What's your current FTG?


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Eibach Pro Kit springs (installed around 1 k miles ago) with Bilstein B6 Socks. Rims 3SDM 0.01 18x8.5 ET 45, Vredestain Ultrac Vorti 235/40 tires. Front 12.5 mm spacers, rear 5 mm spacers. The Front pokes little bit (no rubbing though). Might change to 10 mm spares. Two finger gap both front and rear. No reverse rake.


----------



## srkerd (Dec 25, 2012)

Smudo, can you post some side shots of your car if you have them... I am looking to get the same wheels for my car but I was wondering how the 18" looks on these wheels.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



divineVR6 said:


> i dont know why everyone is knocking the LM's that is truely a classic wheel. Im interested to see how it turns out.:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn::beer:


 I think they are talking about how dirty the car is. 

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

srkerd said:


> Smudo, can you post some side shots of your car if you have them... I am looking to get the same wheels for my car but I was wondering how the 18" looks on these wheels.


 Don't have good side shots. Have only some phone pics.


----------



## WRXCRAZY03 (Jan 28, 2013)

van33 said:


> That looks a bit high for Koni's all the way down. What's your current FTG?


 24.5 front 24.7 read.... 17" wheels


----------



## Devilsy2k (May 6, 2013)

*Alzor Wheels and Eibach*

Wheels: Alzor 620 18x8 +35 
Suspension: Eibach Pro-Kit 
Tires: Sumitomo HTR Z III 235/35/18


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

WRXCRAZY03 said:


> 24.5 front 24.7 read.... 17" wheels


 Oh wow, that low. Very nice!


----------



## JuliusR (Feb 10, 2006)

*OEM VW Tornados 19"*

FINALLY decided to install the springs and slap on the wheels!  

Wheels: OEM VW Tornados 19x8 et48 

Rubber: 235-40 

Spacers: 20mm/front, 12mm/rear 

Suspension: Eibach Pro Springs 

I'll post more pics from the DSLR soon, for now here's a mobile phone pic: 

 





JuliusR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I'm looking to get some advice on spacers for the following wheels / setup. Of course I don't want any fender rubbish & nothing poking out.
> 
> ...


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

JuliusR said:


> FINALLY decided to install the springs and slap on the wheels!
> 
> Wheels: OEM VW Tornados 19x8 et48
> 
> ...


 

Very nice, Julius...... I like it! 

How far off is your speedometer since you went with 235-40-19's??? 
What brand tire? 

Thanks! 

TM


----------



## JuliusR (Feb 10, 2006)

Much thanks. 

I've done the calculations via an online tool and it calculated 4-5mph (if I remember correctly). 

I'll probably do a smartphone vs speedometer speed comparison soon. 





TMCCRline said:


> Very nice, Julius...... I like it!
> 
> How far off is your speedometer since you went with 235-40-19's???
> What brand tire?
> ...


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

JuliusR said:


> Much thanks.
> 
> I've done the calculations via an online tool and it calculated 4-5mph (if I remember correctly).
> 
> I'll probably do a smartphone vs speedometer speed comparison soon.


 

Which brand/style tire did you go with? 

TM


----------



## JuliusR (Feb 10, 2006)

...tires are ContiProContact - Grand Touring All-Season. 

(The wheels were already wrapped in these tires when I bought 'em) 




TMCCRline said:


> Which brand/style tire did you go with?
> 
> TM


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thinking about getting these VMR 710's for my CC & wrapping them in 235/35/19. Watya guys think? Would these be proper specs or would I need spacers? I'm new to all this wheel fitment stuff but I've been being schooled a bit by a fellow vortex member, just getting the rest of the community's input. All is appreciated, thanks fellas. 
Link - http://bit.ly/YACR9Q


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

hunger4more80 said:


> Thinking about getting these VMR 710's for my CC & wrapping them in 235/35/19. Watya guys think? Would these be proper specs or would I need spacers? I'm new to all this wheel fitment stuff but I've been being schooled a bit by a fellow vortex member, just getting the rest of the community's input. All is appreciated, thanks fellas.
> Link - http://bit.ly/YACR9Q


 You picked the correct offset (ET 45) if you want to get lower on springs or coilovers, which is STRONGLY suggested to avoid the high "SUV look" of the OEM stance of the CC. 
Once you mount them, you can choose the proper spacers needed, depending on how low you wanna get. 

BTW, the 710's are a great looking wheel, IMHO, as I have ordered a similar wheel from the UK in machined/silver finish....... 3SDM .01 (ET 42), also in 19 x 8.5. 
I am going with 245-35-19 to get just a bit more tread height for our nasty roads here in suburban Philly (Bucks County). 

TM


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

Im right with you bro, im located 10-15 mins from cherry hill so our roads get nasty too! My car is a lease but im most likely going to purchase when i bring it back in 3 years so i'd most likely do the vw driver gear springs. So, if i purchase these wheels & leave as is with stock set up ill be ok, for now? even if i decide to put the dg springs on? i dont wanna worry about rubbing if i have 3-4 ppl in the car. As far as the 3sdm wheels, i like 'em in the matte black very much, just cant find a good place to order them from. almost all sites are quoting me in foreign currencies, lol. Would the 42 offset be better than the 45? They seem to be around the same in price, also. Thanks for your help man.


TMCCRline said:


> You picked the correct offset (ET 45) if you want to get lower on springs or coilovers, which is STRONGLY suggested to avoid the high "SUV look" of the OEM stance of the CC.
> Once you mount them, you can choose the proper spacers needed, depending on how low you wanna get.
> 
> BTW, the 710's are a great looking wheel, IMHO, as I have ordered a similar wheel from the UK in machined/silver finish....... 3SDM .01 (ET 42), also in 19 x 8.5.
> ...


----------



## RABBITOIOI (Jul 7, 2006)

re2gie01 said:


> I just bought these for my silver CC:thumbup:[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> Any thoughts about the wheels, guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Bentley GTC 19x9 et 41 (Silver Finish). Sorry about the bad photoshop editing job.


 I just bought those wheels for my CC. Here is previous owners picture


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

hunger4more80 said:


> Im right with you bro, im located 10-15 mins from cherry hill so our roads get nasty too! My car is a lease but im most likely going to purchase when i bring it back in 3 years so i'd most likely do the vw driver gear springs. So, if i purchase these wheels & leave as is with stock set up ill be ok, for now? even if i decide to put the dg springs on? i dont wanna worry about rubbing if i have 3-4 ppl in the car. As far as the 3sdm wheels, i like 'em in the matte black very much, just cant find a good place to order them from. almost all sites are quoting me in foreign currencies, lol. Would the 42 offset be better than the 45? They seem to be around the same in price, also. Thanks for your help man.


 

ET 45 will be fine! 
It will give you plenty of room to go even lower than DG springs, which you may wanna do. 
Have you considered the Eibach springs? I went with Koni coilovers. 

I ordered my 3SDM wheels through USP in FL. They are an impoter for 3SDM. The .01's are just a bit different than the VMR 710's. They are on the boat right now, ready to replace my OEM Mallorys: 












TM


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



X37 said:


> I just bought those wheels for my CC. Here is previous owners picture


 Those are gonna look good. :thumbup:




Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

Great, i appreciate the knowledge bro! Gonna check out USP in FL now to get a price & then compare them to the VMR's, will keep you all posted.


TMCCRline said:


> ET 45 will be fine!
> It will give you plenty of room to go even lower than DG springs, which you may wanna do.
> Have you considered the Eibach springs? I went with Koni coilovers.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Ill throw my hat in the ring  

A quick pic of the wifeys car - 19x8.5 Mercedes Ronals (from an S-class - can't remember what they're called) 235/35/19 Nankang NS-2. VWR springs.


----------



## nouse (May 1, 2013)

the benz-wheels are looking very nice on the CC!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nouse (May 1, 2013)

RABBITOIOI said:


> re2gie01 said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought these for my silver CC:thumbup:[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you know the offset on those mercedes rims and do you have a problem with the vwr spring being a little lower in the rear?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

TMCCRline said:


> ET 45 will be fine!
> It will give you plenty of room to go even lower than DG springs, which you may wanna do.
> Have you considered the Eibach springs? I went with Koni coilovers.
> 
> ...


 Your CC just reminds me of how badly I still need to order spacers/lugs. Makes all the difference.


----------



## RABBITOIOI (Jul 7, 2006)

nouse said:


> RABBITOIOI said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

shot taken of my car this weekend at an auto show


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

@operamatt, 

Awesome. Love it. Do you have any photos that aren't blurry?


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

a friend of mine found that shot online and sent it to me. 

but yes, some better pics coming as soon as i can get some time to shoot.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Racefit said:


> Do you know the offset on those mercedes rims and do you have a problem with the vwr spring being a little lower in the rear?


 The offset is et43 I believe. The vwr springs are slighty lower in the rear, but it isn't that noticeable. I may shim the rear to bring it up a bit - it is my wifes car, and I went with the vwr setup since it was the least amount of drop over stock.


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

less blurry pic taken by another photographer at another meet.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I wish those wheels were bigger. They look smaller than 19. Car looks good tho


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

BORA RSI said:


> I wish those wheels were bigger. They look smaller than 19. Car looks good tho


 that makes two of us, but i've got some tricks up my sleeve to take care of that problem.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

operamatt said:


> shot taken of my car this weekend at an auto show


 Love it man! Those wheels are slick and they look great on the white R Line! 

I think the narrow spokes give the appearance of a smaller wheel that you mentioned, but I don't think they look small.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm interested in 19" Sagitta Reps and 18" or 19" Mallory Reps. Any idea where to find those?


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

vahdyx said:


> I'm interested in 19" Sagitta Reps and 18" or 19" Mallory Reps. Any idea where to find those?


 http://www.pyspeed.com/VW521-OEM-Replica-VW-Scirocco-Audi-VW-p/oem-vw521-19.htm


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

Was at WSI the other day browsing pics and saw a couple CC's they did. Just wanted to share the pics with you guys. Sorry unsure on offset and tire size. 

20×8.5 Giovanna Kilis in Matte Black 










20x8.5 Giovanna Monza in Graphite Gray w/ Chrome S/S Lip


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

operamatt said:


> shot taken of my car this weekend at an auto show


What are the suspension, wheel specs, any spacers? That is the point here. What is FTG? Looks fantastic:beer:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> Was at WSI the other day browsing pics and saw a couple CC's they did. Just wanted to share the pics with you guys. Sorry unsure on offset and tire size.
> 
> 
> 20x8.5 Giovanna Monza in Graphite Gray w/ Chrome S/S Lip



Can this CC sit any higher???
"Plus" wheels on OEM suspension is :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Can this CC sit any higher???
> "Plus" wheels on OEM suspension is :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Don't be a dick for no reason.. it still looks way better than stock.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

NRGCC said:


> Don't be a dick for no reason.. it still looks way better than stock.



Wasn't trying to be "mean"......

The wheels look absolutely GREAT!!!
Just IMHO, it would look tons better if it were just a bit lower.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Wasn't trying to be "mean"......
> 
> The wheels look absolutely GREAT!!!
> Just IMHO, it would look tons better if it were just a bit lower.


Yes I agree, drop is a must with big wheels. Or else it's got that 4x4 SUV look, but everyone already knows that


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> http://www.pyspeed.com/VW521-OEM-Replica-VW-Scirocco-Audi-VW-p/oem-vw521-19.htm


Thank you sir! Much appreciation.


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

waltern said:


> What are the suspension, wheel specs, any spacers? That is the point here. What is FTG? Looks fantastic:beer:


posted all that info pages back. thanks for the nice comment


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

operamatt said:


> posted all that info pages back. thanks for the nice comment


Got it, thanks. Combo does look great. Fk's look like they go lower than my HPA SHS's. I am 25 FTG front and 25.25 in back, all the way down.


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

waltern said:


> Got it, thanks. Combo does look great. Fk's look like they go lower than my HPA SHS's. I am 25 FTG front and 25.25 in back, all the way down.


yea as far as I know fk's go the lowest, but as these things always go "needs more low!".


----------



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

Just threw these on the other night. Volkswagen motorsport rims 19x8 et41 wrapped in toyo proxes 4 tires. I also have a set of vwr springs installed. I'm looing to get spacers and was wondering what would be a good starting point.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

anyone ever run 20" wheels in the rear and 19" in front? using maybe 235/30/20 in the rear and 325/35/19 up front, making rolling diameter within ~2% of each other? i think the fat ass on these cars needs 20" to fill it out, but the font is perfect with 19". what are the downsides, if the rolling diameter of the car is within spec?


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

tambat said:


> anyone ever run 20" wheels in the rear and 19" in front? using maybe 235/30/20 in the rear and 325/35/19 up front, making rolling diameter within ~2% of each other? i think the fat ass on these cars needs 20" to fill it out, but the font is perfect with 19". what are the downsides, if the rolling diameter of the car is within spec?


hi
imo 20" is perfect
but 19" is sweet, with some wheels models they look big
but some 19" looks so little ;/


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Don't be a dick for no reason.. it still looks way better than stock.


His delivery wasn't the best, but, I'm sure everyone here thinks the same way about that persons ride. The only reason about them and TM is that he verbalized it.

I agree with TM, stock suspension with big wheels don't look good. He needs to at least drop it some.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

operamatt said:


> yea as far as I know fk's go the lowest, but as these things always go "needs more low!".


Ahem, I think the H& R Ultra Low is the one that goes the lowest, not FK. On it's highest setting, the Ultra Lows will drop about 2.5 inches . Now that's lowwwww.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Racefit said:


> Just threw these on the other night. Volkswagen motorsport rims 19x8 et41 wrapped in toyo proxes 4 tires. I also have a set of vwr springs installed. I'm looing to get spacers and was wondering what would be a good starting point.


Do vwr springs go that low? Car stance looks very nice. I thought the vwr drop the same as the Eibach Pro-kit (1" front and .8 rear)? are you still on stock dampers?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

van33 said:


> Ahem, I think the H& R Ultra Low is the one that goes the lowest, not FK. On it's highest setting, the Ultra Lows will drop about 2.5 inches . Now that's lowwwww.


But on the FKs, you have the ability to remove the front helper spring to go lower.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> But on the FKs, you have the ability to remove the front helper spring to go lower.


I see. Now how low will that yield? Also, remember, on it's HIGHEST setting, the ultra low will lower down our cars by 2.5 inches. Think of how much lower you can be once you start spinning it down.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

van33 said:


> I see. Now how low will that yield? Also, remember, on it's HIGHEST setting, the ultra low will lower down our cars by 2.5 inches. Think of how much lower you can be once you start spinning it down.


According to real world results, or a sales pitch? Because bthasht, probably the lowest static guy on here, is at 24.5 FTG. And that's only a 2.25" drop.

And even at that much of a drop, you're looking at a fender roll, removing inner fender liners, and a frame notch. These cars are not easy to get a 2" drop out of even.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

















Stance 6ix on Eibachs Pro
F 19x8.5 et 32
R 19x9.5 et 48

Sitting flush, no spacers


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

notamechanic said:


> According to real world results, or a sales pitch? Because bthasht, probably the lowest static guy on here, is at 24.5 FTG. And that's only a 2.25" drop.
> 
> And even at that much of a drop, you're looking at a fender roll, removing inner fender liners, and a frame notch. These cars are not easy to get a 2" drop out of even.


yep.. already did a fender roll and modified the wheel wells. it had to be done.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

operamatt said:


> yep.. already did a fender roll and modified the wheel wells. it had to be done.


Do you have the helper springs in up front on your FKs? I am thinking about removing them on my Solo-Werks to see how low these will go...got a bad case of wheel gap up front and want to go about an inch lower all around.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

H & R Sport Springs (air soon)


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

notamechanic said:


> Do you have the helper springs in up front on your FKs? I am thinking about removing them on my Solo-Werks to see how low these will go...got a bad case of wheel gap up front and want to go about an inch lower all around.


Still have the helper springs in. Going to do some more wheel well surgery tonight.


----------



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought the same thing. I was surprised when I picked up the car and saw that it was that low and yes I'm still on stock dampers.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



operamatt said:


> Still have the helper springs in. Going to do some more wheel well surgery tonight.


What type of surgery is needed?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

Turb02 said:


> What type of surgery is needed?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


need to do some more trimming to the wheel wells.. still rubbing at speed.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Stance 6ix on Eibachs Pro
> F 19x8.5 et 32
> R 19x9.5 et 48
> 
> Sitting flush, no spacers


What are your tire specs?

Do you get any tire rubbing or bottom-out?


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> Do you have the helper springs in up front on your FKs? I am thinking about removing them on my Solo-Werks to see how low these will go...got a bad case of wheel gap up front and want to go about an inch lower all around.


First thing I did to my Solo-werks was take the helper springs out. Are you spun all the way down front and rear in the pictures you have been posting? I may have to remove the locking collars in the rear too to get where I want to be.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

R.Byers said:


> First thing I did to my Solo-werks was take the helper springs out. Are you spun all the way down front and rear in the pictures you have been posting? I may have to remove the locking collars in the rear too to get where I want to be.


I still have five threads left up front but I know that won't be enough to get me where I want to be. Is the ride tolerable with the helper springs out? What's your FTG?


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> I still have five threads left up front but I know that won't be enough to get me where I want to be. Is the ride tolerable with the helper springs out? What's your FTG?


The ride is no different without the helper springs, and the FTG is close to stock because im still on the stock wheels while I wait for my wheels. 3SDM keeps delaying the shipment and last word i got is late may...we shall see I guess. I plan to go as low as possible in the front, I will spin them all the way down and work my way up until its drivable. My only concern is its an auto, I know in some auto VWs there are problems with axle bind. I guess ill cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> According to real world results, or a sales pitch? Because bthasht, probably the lowest static guy on here, is at 24.5 FTG. And that's only a 2.25" drop.
> 
> And even at that much of a drop, you're looking at a fender roll, removing inner fender liners, and a frame notch. These cars are not easy to get a 2" drop out of even.


Dude, I won't be talking about it if it's not real world. In any case, real world or advertised, the difference is very minimal. For example, some coilovers may advertise that their drop is 1.8" but in reality, it will drop about 2". .2 difference, not much to argue about.

Also, if you say that bthasht is the lowest guy on static here, you might want to ask TM about his FTG cause he's at 24.5" as well. He's is on Koni's. 24.5 FTG is not that difficult to achieve and is really not considered slammed. Just sayin... I still believe that the H&R Ultra lows will go lower than FKs, with or without helper springs.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Racefit said:


> I thought the same thing. I was surprised when I picked up the car and saw that it was that low and yes I'm still on stock dampers.


Dude, you gotta reply to my comment so people could make the connection....Your reply is so far from the previous comment that when I read it, I was like :what:, then I remembered that I made a comment about your cars stance, lol. :laugh:.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

After days of searching and PM'ing (thanks everyone for the help), I've decided on 

19" Interlago reps 

or 

These --> http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/volkswagen/19-wheels/vw101-19-silver-machined-face-et45-wheels-set.html

Not sure what they're called, but I like 'em. 

My question; if you guys were in my shoes and assuming I choose Interlago reps, would you rather get Alzor reps from ECSTuning and wait until the end of June and save $200 or go for OEM Plus spend the $200 more and be done with it?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> After days of searching and PM'ing (thanks everyone for the help), I've decided on
> 
> 19" Interlago reps
> 
> ...


The second wheel that you referenced are called Concept wheels I think. I'd go with those if you want 19s. The Interlagos look good only up to 18s, IMO, without the Gold Cost skirt. Also, since you've pretty much decided that you want reps, you can get them anywhere with the lowest price. I believe they're all the same and come from the same factory in China :laugh:. They are merely rebranded when they get here. I'll find the link that I saw to a distributor and post it here tomorrow.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

van33 said:


> The second wheel that you referenced are called Concept wheels I think. I'd go with those if you want 19s. The Interlagos look good only up to 18s, IMO, without the Gold Cost skirt. Also, since you've pretty much decided that you want reps, you can get them anywhere with the lowest price. I believe they're all the same and come from the same factory in China :laugh:. They are merely rebranded when they get here. I'll find the link that I saw to a distributor and post it here tomorrow.


Sweet, that'll be awesome!


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

ST Coilovers all the way down
OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels
235/35/19 Goodyear Eagle GT
16mm spacer in front
10mm spacer in rear
no vibrations 
no rubbing


Was gonna do the 12mm-front / 5mm-rear H&R spacer setup, but it when I did a test fit in person at the local shop it just wasn't flush enough looking for me, was still slightly sunken in for my taste. 

Front Test Fitting:
I had them go all the way up to a 20mm on the front, It looked amazing totally flush, but when we did a test drive and started turning up an incline driveway slope it was rubbing the inner part of the metal fender lip right away, I knew this wasn't going to work. I didn't want to roll the fenders so I settled for a 16mm on the front which didn't require any fender mods and passed all test drive slopes we hit.

Rear Test Fitting:
Rear is easy, no fender lip to worry about like the fronts and since it's only up and down movements... when the suspension moves up the wheel tilts in and gives you more clearance. I went up to a 15mm on the rear during the test fit and it was so flush that a credit card could barely slide in the gap between the tire and the fender when someone was sitting in the trunk, but it didn't look right having the rear that flush and having the front 4mm away from flush so I had them bring it down to a 10mm to keep the look more balanced between front and rear.

Aggressive stance FTW!

Had the spacers machined to spec locally at http://www.wheelspecialists.com/services


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Perfect.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Good morning :wave:


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^^^^^Yes please!!!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Good morning :wave:


Can you take a picture of the rear so we could see the fitment? It looks like the rear has a little poke...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> ST Coilovers all the way down
> OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels
> 235/35/19 Goodyear Eagle GT
> 16mm spacer in front
> ...


Your has by far the thickest spacers on stock oem et41 wheels that I've ever seen. Most guys would do 10-11mm front and 5-6 rear, but you went well beyond that. Ca we get some more pics of the car showing the spacing? Maybe side shots from the front and the rear.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

van33 said:


> Dude, I won't be talking about it if it's not real world. In any case, real world or advertised, the difference is very minimal. For example, some coilovers may advertise that their drop is 1.8" but in reality, it will drop about 2". .2 difference, not much to argue about.
> 
> Also, if you say that bthasht is the lowest guy on static here, you might want to ask TM about his FTG cause he's at 24.5" as well. He's is on Koni's. *24.5 FTG is not that difficult to achieve and is really not considered slammed*. Just sayin... I still believe that the H&R Ultra lows will go lower than FKs, with or without helper springs.


I agree with you here but there are no CCs lower than that with a static setup. You could theoretically get a 4" drop with Ultra Lows but the car wouldn't be drivable at that point.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> ST Coilovers all the way down
> OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels
> 235/35/19 Goodyear Eagle GT
> 16mm spacer in front
> ...


Ballsy! I wouldn't run that agressive of an offset with stock tire size lol, too risky.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Ballsy! I wouldn't run that agressive of an offset with stock tire size lol, too risky.


Nah, he'll be fine as long as he's running hub and wheel centric spacers with longer bolts of course. I got a lot of crap when I installed 5mm spacers in front but was completely fine with it. Running high speeds wasn't an issue at all. The only reason why I took them off is because I didn't like the looks. Too flush for my taste.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

van33 said:


> The second wheel that you referenced are called Concept wheels I think. I'd go with those if you want 19s. The Interlagos look good only up to 18s, IMO, without the Gold Cost skirt. Also, since you've pretty much decided that you want reps, you can get them anywhere with the lowest price. I believe they're all the same and come from the same factory in China :laugh:. They are merely rebranded when they get here. I'll find the link that I saw to a distributor and post it here tomorrow.


You now have me questioning my 19" plan. I have the gold coast kit on order and your statement makes me think it'll look odd having 18s with the gold coast kit. 

I can't seem to find any 18" Interlagos or 18" Concepts on Gen 1 CCs with gold coast or r-line kit. 

So it's looking like I'll be pioneering this "design"


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

van33 said:


> Nah, he'll be fine as long as he's running hub and wheel centric spacers with longer bolts of course. I got a lot of crap when I installed 5mm spacers in front but was completely fine with it. Running high speeds wasn't an issue at all. The only reason why I took them off is because I didn't like the looks. Too flush for my taste.


My concern was the tire hitting the fender. lol

My car pokes, but I have stretched tires.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> My concern was the tire hitting the fender. lol
> 
> My car pokes, but I have stretched tires.


Dude, he specifically clarified that on his post. Read that part that says Front and Rear Test fitting. He clearly said no rubbing.

Here's exactly what he said, " I didn't want to roll the fenders so I settled for a 16mm on the front which didn't require any fender mods and passed all test drive slopes we hit."


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> You now have me questioning my 19" plan. I have the gold coast kit on order and your statement makes me think it'll look odd having 18s with the gold coast kit.
> 
> I can't seem to find any 18" Interlagos or 18" Concepts on Gen 1 CCs with gold coast or r-line kit.
> 
> So it's looking like I'll be pioneering this "design"


I don't think I've ever seen one either cause Gen 1 CC R-lines have stock 18" Mallory wheels. Also, most Gen 1 CC non R-line that have upgraded to the Gold Coast Kit run on 19s. My understanding of this is because once you install the GC skirt on the CC, the car becomes somewhat meatier/bulkier, hence, the stock 18's would look somewhat small. Don't get me wrong, it still looks good, but not as good as 19's or 20's, IMO.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

van33 said:


> Can you take a picture of the rear so we could see the fitment? It looks like the rear has a little poke...


The rear had a lot of poke. I eliminated half of it after adding negative camber but i'll need to look into having the fenders pulled or even removing a few milimeters off the back of the wheels. 

















Yes, camber is maxed out at -3.7 (at ride height)


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

vahdyx said:


> You now have me questioning my 19" plan. I have the gold coast kit on order and your statement makes me think it'll look odd having 18s with the gold coast kit.
> 
> I can't seem to find any 18" Interlagos or 18" Concepts on Gen 1 CCs with gold coast or r-line kit.
> 
> So it's looking like I'll be pioneering this "design"


Here's mine with Interlagos 18s and GC sideskirts (no front lip).










Now with Sagitta 19s


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

benspeed83 said:


> What are your tire specs?
> 
> Do you get any tire rubbing or bottom-out?


235x35 all around// no rubbing anywhere... perfec fitment.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Here's mine with Interlagos 18s and GC sideskirts (no front lip).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good, but hard to tell still though hmmm... I wish you had the lip, I'd ask for more pics. 

I'm conflicted now.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> It looks good, but hard to tell still though hmmm... I wish you had the lip, I'd ask for more pics.
> 
> I'm conflicted now.


 Tough choice, but just go with your gut. If you're thinking of putting on the GCK, then go with 19's, you won't regret it.


----------



## dr droom (Apr 4, 2009)

anyone running these 19s ?


----------



## Dressler (Feb 8, 2010)

2010 CC DSG
Accuair Elevel with Ilevel
Bagyard shorties all the way around
Brada custom BR10 wheels (3 piece)
19x9 (215/35)
19x10(225/35)


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

*Teaser of my CC, Full shoot for AG Wheels to come!*


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Dressler said:


> 2010 CC DSG
> Accuair Elevel with Ilevel
> Bagyard shorties all the way around
> Brada custom BR10 wheels (3 piece)
> ...


Your car looks great.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

van33 said:


> Dude, he specifically clarified that on his post. Read that part that says Front and Rear Test fitting. He clearly said no rubbing.
> 
> Here's exactly what he said, " I didn't want to roll the fenders so I settled for a 16mm on the front which didn't require any fender mods and passed all test drive slopes we hit."


Wake up on the wrong side of the bed today man?  From the picture it looks like it is flush and I know that, with where my wheels sit, if I didn't have stretched tire my **** would be destroying the fender by now. LOL


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

zimmer_cc said:


> *Teaser of my CC, Full shoot for AG Wheels to come!*


I have been eyeing these wheels for a while for my 13' cc executive but wasn't sure how they would look..that looks AWESOME!!! I sent you a PM Zimmer CC


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

zimmer_cc said:


> *Teaser of my CC, Full shoot for AG Wheels to come!*


Very nice, dude. Can we see more pics of the car? Love the wheels, btw.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Wake up on the wrong side of the bed today man?  From the picture it looks like it is flush and I know that, with where my wheels sit, if I didn't have stretched tire my **** would be destroying the fender by now. LOL


I hear yah dude. I just intalled Koni's last weekend and today was the first day that I took it for a long drive (25 miles to work). I was very nervouse about how low the car was and if my tire would rub during rebound while hitting some dips and holes. Thankfully, no rubbing at all. My set is somewhat agressive, 35et all the way around. Although, the rear worry me the most since it's flush with 235 tires.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

New setup is on. Nc forged custom one off faces, rotiform lips, custom barrels 19x9 +26 fronts with 2.5" lips. 19x9 +31 rears with 3.5" lips. Custom Powdercoated faces. Vmaxx koni fully adjustable coilovers custom machined to go lower with custom swift springs made.





























Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

kdeering said:


> _Modified by kdeering at 10:41 AM 3-14-2010_


Forgive me for resurrecting the dead but SWEET JESUS! Can anyone give me the details on this? Wheels, lowering method, measurements... the whole 9. I think this would really set my ride off.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Mr_Jones said:


> Forgive me for resurrecting the dead but SWEET JESUS! Can anyone give me the details on this? Wheels, lowering method, measurements... the whole 9. I think this would really set my ride off.


This thread, IMO, is the best in this site. I encourage you go start from page 1 and go thru it page-by-page and for sure, you will find your answer. You also might see other setup that you might like to mimic as well. Good luck.


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

van33 said:


> Very nice, dude. Can we see more pics of the car? Love the wheels, btw.


Thanks man! I will post more high res pics as soon as i get a hold of them from the photo shoot! All PM's replied


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> New setup is on. Nc forged custom one off faces, rotiform lips, custom barrels 19x9 +26 fronts with 2.5" lips. 19x9 +31 rears with 3.5" lips. Custom Powdercoated faces. Vmaxx koni fully adjustable coilovers custom machined to go lower with custom swift springs made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy ****! Looks amazing! I love the color, and do tell about the custom machined coils...FTG now?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> Holy ****! Looks amazing! I love the color, and do tell about the custom machined coils...FTG now?


Thank you. My car sits at 23 1/2" on the 19s. Same coil set up I have had for awhile.

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

Bthasht said:


>


this is a game changer


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Thank you. My car sits at *23 1/2"* on the 19s. Same coil set up I have had for awhile.
> 
> Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3












Okay, please do tell...I want to be low. Did you machine additional threads into the body of the coilover? Removed helper spring up front and rear perches? You can PM me the info as well if you like.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> Okay, please do tell...I want to be low. Did you machine additional threads into the body of the coilover? Removed helper spring up front and rear perches? You can PM me the info as well if you like.


Ok, but many are not going to like this on here.
1. Koni fully dampening struts are nearly a must due to the best dampening I believe.
2. Your passenger frame rail must be notched to clear axle.
3. Say bye bye to your front sway bar. It's gotta be removed/cut out to clear axle.
4. Your front wheel well liners are now trash, and your fenders must be rolled.
5. The pinch weld inside the front wheel well must be heated and hammered flat.
6. Now the helper springs and locking rings are trash as well on the coils.
7. I had the sway bar mount on the strut shaved down to accept the perch to sit at the lowest possible thread, and the remaining mount acts as a lock.
8. In the rear the fenders lips must be rolled.
9. Inside the rear well the liners are trash, and most importantly there is a mounting tab that mounts the bumper to the fender. This tab must be grinded down to accept a larger wheel with no rubbing.
10. The rear perches and collars are both trash. The part with the threads on it can stay though.
11. Last but not least ride the car and let it settle out. Then one you decide exactly how much lower you want it's time to order new springs. Swift springs can be custom ordered to different heights, inside diameter, and rates.

All of this was done in my garage by me with the exception of new springs. It is possible, but.................you wanna go low you gotta dewwerk

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Just encountered the front sway bar end link issue myself and had to stop at 24" FTG with the ultra lows (and still have threads allowing me to lower more). Not quite ready to go as far as FSB removal... 

How's it handle?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I just received my Eibach lowering springs and its gonna cost me around $900 to get them added and aligned, is this typical? This quote was done by a VW, Porsche, BMW Motorsport shop. 

I'm not used to paying so much for spring installs. I came from an Integra and a Cobalt SS Turbo so it was quite the shock for me. 

I called around and a tuner shop quoted me $485 without alignment and an alignment shop quoted me $100 for a 4 wheel adjustment. So I could essentially get it done cheaper than the VW specific shop. My concern is the tuner shop did great work on the simplistic Cobalt SS, but how will he do on a CC? 

I know you guys can't really answer my dilemma but with your experience is the springs really that complicated or can any savvy mechanic do the work fairly well.


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> I just received my Eibach lowering springs and its gonna cost me around $900 to get them added and aligned, is this typical? This quote was done by a VW, Porsche, BMW Motorsport shop.
> 
> I'm not used to paying so much for spring installs. I came from an Integra and a Cobalt SS Turbo so it was quite the shock for me.
> 
> ...


$900 is nothing short of rape...the job takes less than 2 hours for someone who knows what they're doing. Thats totally ridiculous.

Ask around and have a local vortexer do it in his driveway for you. I went that route...cost me 200


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



[email protected]!NG said:


> Just encountered the front sway bar end link issue myself and had to stop at 24" FTG with the ultra lows (and still have threads allowing me to lower more). Not quite ready to go as far as FSB removal...
> 
> How's it handle?


You won't even notice the sway bar is gone. The ultra lows I believe can get you to 23 1/2" without the bar and getting frame notched. Are they damper adjustable though I can't remember? Definitely a good coil no doubt, and one I may upgrade too, because I hit rear bump stops alot while driving. Damper adjust is key though to not end up stupid bouncy when spun all down.

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

zimmer_cc said:


> *Teaser of my CC, Full shoot for AG Wheels to come!*


bit off topic, but you need to bring your CC to the local meet. Wednesday nights @ Beef O'Bradys.. Murrell road!!:thumbup:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> $900 is nothing short of rape...the job takes less than 2 hours for someone who knows what they're doing. Thats totally ridiculous.
> 
> Ask around and have a local vortexer do it in his driveway for you. I went that route...cost me 200


Yeah $200 would be ideal! They said they could just put them on and not align it for $625, but that's still way higher than I'm used to.


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

van33 said:


> This thread, IMO, is the best in this site. I encourage you go start from page 1 and go thru it page-by-page and for sure, you will find your answer. You also might see other setup that you might like to mimic as well. Good luck.



So True. I think I made it to page 11 before I just had to make a note because I'm sure something else would have distracted me, but I do like that set up. Pretty sure I'll change my mind by page 12...opcorn:


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

operamatt said:


>


Beautiful! Love the '13 R-Line + wheel combo.

But please get that Malibu out of the photo!


----------



## Vwsacha (May 14, 2013)

Hello,
I'm new here . 
I'm off belgium, 
I'm searching a few pictures off a passat cc on coilovers kw variant 1 ! 
Because i'm maybe buy that coilovers off kw variant 1 . 

Can u help me ? 
Or pm ?

Thanks


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



vahdyx said:


> Yeah $200 would be ideal! They said they could just put them on and not align it for $625, but that's still way higher than I'm used to.


That's still pretty high. You don't want to pay more than $400 if taking to a shop. Also, hold off on alignment for a few hundred miles. I waited 1k. You want to allow the springs to settle.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I got a shop that charges 200... N another guy who does it at home for 200 as well... Guy did mine and took him less than hour n half to finish whole thing.....


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

I live in Chicago, and I just got my Koni Coilovers today. What part of town is the shop located, and is it much more for coilovers vs springs?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



kaeo773 said:


> I live in Chicago, and I just got my Koni Coilovers today. What part of town is the shop located, and is it much more for coilovers vs springs?


Bro google One 6 in Elk Grove village, 200!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

kaeo773 said:


> I live in Chicago, and I just got my Koni Coilovers today. What part of town is the shop located, and is it much more for coilovers vs springs?


How low are you gonna go???
Are you wheels and tires OEM?

I have my dampers set at 50/50 in front, 80% soft in rear.
You're gonna love driving your CC better than ever!
Go for the 27 mm RSB next......

TM


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

I would like to be at a good finger gap. I also plan on some 20's" either 20x8.5 or 20x9


The thing that sucks right now is I bought the car on May 1, and I am still not able to drive it due to title transfer delays. I would not recommend anyone here ever use Chase Bank for a private sale auto loan.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



kaeo773 said:


> I would like to be at a good finger gap. I also plan on some 20's" either 20x8.5 or 20x9


Wheel gap is like pu55y, the more fingers you can get in the worse it is.

Just thought I'd share that famous quote

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

haha, I will go lower once they fill in all the dang potholes here in Chicago.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

kaeo773 said:


> I would like to be at a good finger gap. I also plan on some 20's" either 20x8.5 or 20x9
> 
> 
> kaeo773......
> ...


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

The roads I drive to work and home are fine. It is when traffic is bad and I decide to cut around the back streets I see some crazy potholes. I will just stick to the main streets once I get new wheels.

From what I have seen oh here most people on 20x9 et40 have no issues, and then most of them add spaces as well.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Vwsacha said:


> Hello,
> I'm new here .
> I'm off belgium,
> I'm searching a few pictures off a passat cc on coilovers kw variant 1 !
> ...


Here yah go, buddy. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6000555-My-CC-with-Bentley-s
I think he's from Belgium as well. He, IMO, has one of the sickest CC here on Vortex.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> The roads I drive to work and home are fine. It is when traffic is bad and I decide to cut around the back streets I see some crazy potholes. I will just stick to the main streets once I get new wheels.
> 
> From what I have seen oh here most people on 20x9 et40 have no issues, and then most of them add spaces as well.


I just just installed my Koni SS Coilovers and took a picture right after the install. On this picture, the measurements are 25.25" FTG all around. I have lowered it some more and now currently at 25" FTG all around. The ride is definitely a little stiffer than my old Eibach Pro Kit springs, but still very tolerable considering how low the car is. I love the ride and the handling has definitely improved, IMO.










I'm on 18" Interlagos 8.5" width with 235/35 tires and at 25" FTG, the rears are somewhat tucking. Keep that in mind when you put on your 20s cause most likely, you'll tuck even more. Be sure to make the right choice in wheel and tire width. Just like TM said, 235 is probably the safest or for a bit of stretch, go with 225. All of this depends on how wide your wheels are.

Good luck!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> How low are you gonna go???
> Are you wheels and tires OEM?
> 
> I have my dampers set at 50/50 in front, 80% soft in rear.
> ...


I've recently went firm on koni in front honestly drives awesome and I'm pretty low as well and no rubbing at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

the wheels I want are pretty much identical from two manufactures, and only come in 20" or higher. I can go 20x8.5 or 20x9 and the offset can be made to what I need.

I think I would be safer at the 8.5 on 235/30/20. It is hard to tell from the pictures but is 235/30/20 on a 9 wide wheel a small or big tire stretch?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> I just just installed my Koni SS Coilovers and took a picture right after the install. On this picture, the measurements are 25.25" FTG all around. I have lowered it some more and now currently at 25" FTG all around. The ride is definitely a little stiffer than my old Eibach Pro Kit springs, but still very tolerable considering how low the car is. I love the ride and the handling has definitely improved, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car is greatly improved Van! Mine settled for a couple of months (2,000 miles or so), just when I thought it was done it went down anothe 1/8".


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> Car is greatly improved Van! Mine settled for a couple of months (2,000 miles or so), just when I thought it was done it went down anothe 1/8".


So are you lower than 25" FTG now or just about? That's probably as low as I would like to go since I have a very long commute to work and the incline to our neighbourhood scares the crap out of me :laugh:.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> I'm on 18" Interlagos 8.5" width


You mean 8" wide?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> New setup is on. Nc forged custom one off faces, rotiform lips, custom barrels 19x9 +26 fronts with 2.5" lips. 19x9 +31 rears with 3.5" lips. Custom Powdercoated faces. Vmaxx koni fully adjustable coilovers custom machined to go lower with custom swift springs made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite CCs


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

Dressler said:


> 2010 CC DSG
> Accuair Elevel with Ilevel
> Bagyard shorties all the way around
> Brada custom BR10 wheels (3 piece)
> ...


Awesome wheels and car =)
what the offsets? )


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



S WORD said:


> One of my favorite CCs


Thank you very much.

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> So are you lower than 25" FTG now or just about? That's probably as low as I would like to go since I have a very long commute to work and the incline to our neighbourhood scares the crap out of me :laugh:.


I am at 25 front about 25 1/8 rear.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I'm on 20's


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Sooooo..... 

I didn't really plan my "car money" out very well, due to unexpected install costs on "post purchase inspection" getting all the fluids changed and other maintenance items, I no longer have the immediate funds to purchase wheels. It's gonna take a little time to build up again.

Anyway, I lowered it on eibachs and I'm running stock 17s. How odd will it look to have the gold coast installed, lowered and still on 17s?

As of right now I think it looks good. I'm happy with it and I'll post pics tomorrow if needed, but I'm concerned now. I almost don't want the gold coast kit now haha. 

Looks great as it sits IMO, but I'm concerned adding the R-Line will ruin the look. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*










Yeah...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> I am at 25 front about 25 1/8 rear.


Nice... that's probably my desired ride height. I'm going to lift the rear by about 1/8' for a total height of 25 1/8 and the front I will leave at 25.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Sooooo.....
> 
> I didn't really plan my "car money" out very well, due to unexpected install costs on "post purchase inspection" getting all the fluids changed and other maintenance items, I no longer have the immediate funds to purchase wheels. It's gonna take a little time to build up again.
> 
> ...


GCK with 17's, hmm, that's a first. It might not look good, dude... just saying. Go with wheels and tire first, then you can add the GCK later on. There's tons of sick looking cars on here that don't have the GCK. You don't need it to make your car look good, IMO.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

van33 said:


> GCK with 17's, hmm, that's a first. It might not look good, dude... just saying. Go with wheels and tire first, then you can add the GCK later on. There's tons of sick looking cars on here that don't have the GCK. You don't need it to make your car look good, IMO.


That's what I'm thinking. I may try and cancel my order, but I'm guessing it's too late. I'll talk with Keffer VW in the morning. I ordered it like a week ago, so I'm gonna assume it is. 

I guess I'll just hold on to the GCK for a bit and add wheels first.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you might be too late in canceling, I ordered mine a few days before you did and I got my gold cost kit today.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> I think you might be too late in canceling, I ordered mine a few days before you did and I got my gold cost kit today.


Yeah I ordered it on the 8th, they said it's probably too late and Bud isn't in today, so I'd have to wait until Monday to attempt a cancel. He said at that point it's most likely way too late. 

He said if he was a betting man, I'd see it middle next week. 

Oh well, I just ordered some 18" Alzor wheels to help the look. I'll be sure to post pics of the GCK with 17" for a reference in the future for other noobs.

I intend to review the Alzors too, there doesn't seem to be very many reviews on them. Here's hoping for the best!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

I ordered my online after hours on a Friday, so I am assuming the 6th is when the order was actually placed.


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

Spy shoot


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Nice set over drive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

19' touareg V10 wheels(atheo), H&R springs, 235-35-19 kumho, 20mm adapters.





















































s


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Quick question for the folks running Koni SS Coilovers...Does the front strut go all the way down to the base of where the struts are held? See picture below.










I have tried everything to get it all the way down to the base, but it seems like that's as far as it will go. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BuggyBoy (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm looking at a set of 20" wheels that are 9" wide in the front et 40 that I know works but what I don't know is if 10" wide et 40 will work on the rear and what tire to use. I'm planning on getting Ultra lows and close to a 25 ftg. Waiting to take delivery on a 2013 r line.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I'll be using 18" rims and thinking about H&R (I've always used on all my DD) but now looking at eibach, thinking about getting those as well. which would be better for DD? I just don't have experience with Eibach, so let me know who has it installed. (ride quality)


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



siili said:


> I'll be using 18" rims and thinking about H&R (I've always used on all my DD) but now looking at eibach, thinking about getting those as well. which would be better for DD? I just don't have experience with Eibach, so let me know who has it installed. (ride quality)


Really depends on what you like? I have 18" on H&R, the rear is a bit lower then the front but I also prefer it this way. Since I put my new Michelin tires on the ride is beautiful and smooth. 

Some have the Eibach's and love them, just have to choose one and take a chance.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

BuggyBoy said:


> I'm looking at a set of 20" wheels that are 9" wide in the front et 40 that I know works but what I don't know is if 10" wide et 40 will work on the rear and what tire to use. I'm planning on getting Ultra lows and close to a 25 ftg. Waiting to take delivery on a 2013 r line.


I think the inside clears the suspension in the rear, but you will poke on the outside probably about 15mm. 

Like you said fronts will be fine, you could even use a 4-5mm spacer depending on tire size. A 235/35/19 would be perfect up front if you don't mind a very mild stretch.

Try this link, http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator
You can play with the numbers.

For tires try this link, http://www.rimsntires.com/specs.jsp


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I have some tires I just found left over from my Cobalt SS Turbocharged and I just placed an order for 18x8, can I use 225/40/18 tires on them? That'll be kind of nice to test out Alzor quality without having to buy new tires. 

I completely forgot I had these in my shed ha. Look what mowing rewards me with. Continental ExtremeContact DW with pretty good tread life left.


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

Anybody have any experience with putting chrome tips on a dual exhaust VR6??

Something like this...








Credit-sdvolksGTi 


Need recommendations.. :wave:


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Having a VR, have to say, I'm not impressed.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



vahdyx said:


> I have some tires I just found left over from my Cobalt SS Turbocharged and I just placed an order for 18x8, can I use 225/40/18 tires on them? That'll be kind of nice to test out Alzor quality without having to buy new tires.
> 
> I completely forgot I had these in my shed ha. Look what mowing rewards me with. Continental ExtremeContact DW with pretty good tread life left.


You should be alright. You'll be -1.24% smaller in overall diameter than stock size so your speedo will be a little off. Also wheel gap may be slightly larger than if you we're running stock size (235/40).


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> You should be alright. You'll be -1.24% smaller in overall diameter than stock size so your speedo will be a little off. Also wheel gap may be slightly larger than if you we're running stock size (235/40).


Well right now I'm on stock 235/45/17 and hopefully if I get my GCK I'll show you all what 17s will look like on the GCK haha. It's predicted to be ugly.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

kingtito said:


> Anybody have any experience with putting chrome tips on a dual exhaust VR6??
> 
> Something like this...
> 
> Need recommendations.. :wave:


Not the right thread to ask in, but here you go:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...troduction&p=76604928&viewfull=1#post76604928

Not my first choice for tips (I prefer angle cut), but they still look good


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Really depends on what you like? I have 18" on H&R, the rear is a bit lower then the front but I also prefer it this way. Since I put my new Michelin tires on the ride is beautiful and smooth.
> 
> Some have the Eibach's and love them, just have to choose one and take a chance.


True, tire also makes a difference. I liked the way it looked on H&R (I loved it when I had A6 also) I looked around all the picture, I do still like it. Only concern is now with new job and long Xss drive (like hour one way) would like to keep the comfort as well. I guess I'll go with what I known from before.....


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

siili said:


> would like to keep the comfort as well


If you want comfort....Eibachs are the choice then, hands down
The ride is just like stock still.

With the H&R's....not so much

_(I've had both btw)_


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> If you want comfort....Eibachs are the choice then, hands down
> The ride is just like stock still.
> 
> With the H&R's....not so much
> ...


Good to hear. sometmie hard to make decision.... when family and inlaws are being considered as well (since I have to drive them around too....)


----------



## micvin (Jan 27, 2002)

New wheels for the wife's 2013 Sport.
F: MRR HR9 19x8.5 et42 wheels w/ Carbon Series 235/35/19 tires
R: MRR HR9 19x9.5 et35 wheels w/ Carbon Series 235/35/19 tires
Suspension: B&G Sport springs from a MKV GTI. (Part# 96.1.176)

10mm spacers will be put on the front soon and center caps still show blue plastic protector.


Untitled by micvin, on Flickr


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Looks good!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

micvin said:


> New wheels for the wife's 2013 Sport.
> F: MRR HR9 19x8.5 et42 wheels w/ Carbon Series 235/35/19 tires
> R: MRR HR9 19x9.5 et35 wheels w/ Carbon Series 235/35/19 tires
> Suspension: B&G Sport springs from a MKV GTI. (Part# 96.1.176)
> ...



I'm thinking the et42's should be on the rear, with the et35's in front, no???
That way, no big POKE in the rear and close to FLUSH up front (with no spacer needed!)

Love the wheels, though......


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> I'm thinking the et42's should be on the rear, with the et35's in front, no???
> That way, no big POKE in the rear and close to FLUSH up front (with no spacer needed!)
> 
> Love the wheels, though......


I think you missed the fact that this is a staggered set up. 8.5 up front and 9.5 out back. You can't switch them.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

benspeed83 said:


> I think you missed the fact that this is a staggered set up. 8.5 up front and 9.5 out back. You can't switch them.



You are right!!!
I should have read the specs better.....

My bad!

TM


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

benspeed83 said:


> I think you missed the fact that this is a staggered set up. 8.5 up front and 9.5 out back. You can't switch them.


Wouldn't you ideally want 19x9.5 et45 in the back and 19x8.5 et35 in the front? That should put both flush, or close to flush, with the fenders/quarter panels - right?


----------



## dr droom (Apr 4, 2009)

*Oettinger RXX*

just a heads up for anyone looking to switch up wheels for summer, came across 19" Oettinger RXX on ebay for $900 shipped.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-4-Oe...Parts_Accessories&hash=item589fa5c865&vxp=mtr


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

dr droom said:


> just a heads up for anyone looking to switch up wheels for summer, came across 19" Oettinger RXX on ebay for $900 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's so special about these wheels? I saw someone on CL a couple of months ago selling something like this and was asking for over 2k. Is is super light or something? The design is somewhat plain jane, though.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> What's so special about these wheels? I saw someone on CL a couple of months ago selling something like this and was asking for over 2k. Is is super light or something? The design is somewhat plain jane, though.


You're paying for the brand name. Unless they're forged, they won't be any lighter than other cast wheels. Actually, some of the Oettinger wheels are pretty heavy.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> You're paying for the brand name. Unless they're forged, they won't be any lighter than other cast wheels. Actually, some of the Oettinger wheels are pretty heavy.



Agreed..... Oettinger wheels are quite heavy, but high build quality.
But the RXX is a classic design 5-spoke wheel.
I had them on my 2001 A6 2.7T (6MT) with charcoal/diamond finish.

TM


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Well here's mine.



















Eibach Pro-Kit
Alzor 608 18x8 ET 45 all four corners
Continental ExtremeContact DW 225/40/18


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

vahdyx said:


> Continental ExtremeContact DW 225/40/18


Did you buy the setup used or something?

Why didn't you get 235/40/18?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Did you buy the setup used or something?
> 
> Why didn't you get 235/40/18?


He had the tires from a previous car in his shed so just used re-used those.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Did you buy the setup used or something?
> 
> Why didn't you get 235/40/18?





FastB7S4 said:


> He had the tires from a previous car in his shed so just used re-used those.


Yeah I had my old stock Cobalt SS Turbocharged tires that I had forgotten about sitting in my shed. So I just used those to test out Alzor quality. I mean Alzors are cheap, but in all honesty I'm happy with them. I know it hasn't even been a week with them yet, but my initial impression is "worth the money." I had planned on getting 19s at the end of summer, but I may just get new tires and rock these until they fail (if they fail) or I get sick of 18s and want something bigger. 

I'm no tire expert, but what's the benefit of going for 235s over 225s? These 225s seem fine


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

vahdyx said:


> I'm no tire expert, but what's the benefit of going for 235s over 225s? These 225s seem fine


Not much difference. A little bit wider for more grip. Your overall wheel/tire diameter is just slightly smaller than stock, though. Stock is 25.4" where as you'll be at 25.1". Your speedometer will be slightly off too. When your speed says you are go 60mph, you're actually only going 59.3mph.


----------



## JuliusR (Feb 10, 2006)

*More pics*

I finally had the chance to bust-out the DSLR, here are a few of the outcomes...





































I'm pretty happy with the setup as I was going for an "agressive" OEM look and different with the pairing.




TMCCRline said:


> Very nice, Julius...... I like it!
> 
> How far off is your speedometer since you went with 235-40-19's???
> What brand tire?
> ...


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

Nurotag Orlando


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



waltern said:


> x2 don't worry. Dealer says a lot of BS when you mod your car.
> 
> Adjust your own headlights after you lower too. My dealer said they had to reprogram them and would cost $100. All you need to do is turn a plastic allen head a few turn while watching the beam on your garage wall. It took under 1 minute.:beer:


If its a HID headlight you need to adjust and relearn the basic settings




Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake 
Unitronic authorized dealer


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

zimmer_cc said:


> Nurotag Orlando


What are the specs on your AG wheels and tires?

That paint looks great.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



benspeed83 said:


> What are the specs on your AG wheels and tires?
> 
> That paint looks great.


That paint looks like glass! Someone else must have painted mine. Plus, mine looks like I flew through an asteroid field. And lost.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I was considering Avant Garde M510 19x8.5 but they were ET35 and I assumed it be too aggressive. 

So I considered the 19x8.5 Niche Targa instead at ET42 

Basically I don't get a full grasp on this offset thing. It appears the fit just fine.

***edit***

In reference to Zimmer_CC


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Miro 111 19x9.5" ET40
Federal SS 595 225/35/19
Solo-Werks S1
Front helper springs and rear perches removed. 7-8 threads left up front. 23 7/8" FTG front 23 1/2" FTG rear.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

^^ Usually not a fan of black wheels, but the gloss black finish and mesh design w/ concave set really looks top-notch.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Miro 111 19x9.5" ET40
> Federal SS 595 225/35/19
> Solo-Werks S1
> Front helper springs and rear perches removed. 7-8 threads left up front. 23 7/8" FTG front 23 1/2" FTG rear.


Your car looks perfect that low. Are the fender liners still in up front? Any rubbing in the back? 

Does the axle hit the frame on the passenger side? I was told anything under 24.5 and mine would hit. I wondered if it was true.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



FastB7S4 said:


> Actually, 5mm spacers will not be hub centric. You will need at least 8mm if you want hub centric. 5mm spacers are completely flat with no raised hub for the wheel to sit on. As far as bolts, stock is 27mm so you will be fine with your 54mm bolts.


Yeah I ran 12mm up front and 5mm in the rear and I was sitting flush with my et41 stock interlagos. 5mm up front with a stock offset wouldn't do anything. But of course it all depends if someone's going for a tucked or flush look.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

waltern said:


> Your car looks perfect that low. Are the fender liners still in up front? Any rubbing in the back?
> 
> Does the axle hit the frame on the passenger side? I was told anything under 24.5 and mine would hit. I wondered if it was true.


Yes it hits loool. I need a notch bad


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> Yes it hits loool. I need a notch bad


That looks sweet. Is it a much different ride without the helpers? How much clearance do you have in the center of the car? 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Any one want to trade their oem polished interlagos with tires and tpms for my 19" A7 reps with tires and tpms? No more than 10K on the tires btw opcorn: 





freshly chrome silver powdered!


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

Anybody know if 19x9.5 et35 will fit in the rear? Doesn't seem like many people here are running staggered 19s.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Camber and low will make them fit. 225 tire for sure :thumbup:


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks good micvin!! Can I ask, whats your FTG? Or how much did the B&G springs lower your car?

Thanks!!!




micvin said:


> New wheels for the wife's 2013 Sport.
> F: MRR HR9 19x8.5 et42 wheels w/ Carbon Series 235/35/19 tires
> R: MRR HR9 19x9.5 et35 wheels w/ Carbon Series 235/35/19 tires
> Suspension: B&G Sport springs from a MKV GTI. (Part# 96.1.176)
> ...


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

After waiting 2 months for my 3SDMs I decided to give up hope. These are the replacements, they are on the way and will hopefully be here by the weekend. (not actual picture just google pics)

20x8.5 and 20x10 Vossen cv2.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

R.Byers said:


> After waiting 2 months for my 3SDMs I decided to give up hope. These are the replacements, they are on the way and will hopefully be here by the weekend. (not actual picture just google pics)
> 
> 20x8.5 and 20x10 Vossen cv2.





I decided to keep waiting for my 3SDM .01's
Yes, they are running way behind schedule!!!
Now due to hit the port by mid-June........










TM


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> I decided to keep waiting for my 3SDM .01's
> Yes, they are running way behind schedule!!!
> Now due to hit the port by mid-June........
> TM


I was tired of waiting, and tired of multiple delays. I'm a little impatient I suppose, and I was waiting for the 0.05 in 19s. Im ok with these thought, I really like the look, and brand new I paid.......1600 plus shipping so Im happy.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

R.Byers said:


> I was tired of waiting, and tired of multiple delays. I'm a little impatient I suppose, and I was waiting for the 0.05 in 19s. Im ok with these thought, I really like the look, and brand new I paid.......1600 plus shipping so Im happy.



$400 each is a great deal for Vossens!!!
You wanna share where, in case there are more delays?
PM me if you prefer.

I would get CV3's in Black/Machined Face......

Thanks!


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> $400 each is a great deal for Vossens!!!
> You wanna share where, in case there are more delays?
> PM me if you prefer.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not is was an ebay find. Wheel shop bought them for display and never mounted them. I guess they just sat and collected dust and then put them on ebay. I bought them within 24 hours of seeing them. 

Although I will say, I would consider trading them for bentleys


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

R.Byers said:


> After waiting 2 months for my 3SDMs I decided to give up hope. These are the replacements, they are on the way and will hopefully be here by the weekend. (not actual picture just google pics)
> 
> 20x8.5 and 20x10 Vossen cv2.


I look forward to seeing pictures of these on your car in the suspension and wheel thread, with all the specs.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Does anyone know if 19x9 offset 44 with 255/40/19 will fit? Impossible? Spaces? I have no clue. Tried searching too on forum.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Gorillapimp said:


> Does anyone know if 19x9 offset 44 with 255/40/19 will fit? Impossible? Spaces? I have no clue. Tried searching too on forum.


As with most fitment questions, to really help we need to know if you are lowered, what is your FTG, will you mod fenders, etc.

That said, a 19x9 ET 44 is about as aggressive as a fairly common 19x8.5 ET 35 fitment (See: http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator)

You would not want to use a 255/40-19 tire though. A 255/*35*-19 is about 1/2" larger in diameter but will still fit with some work if you are not slammed/tucking. The 255/40 is another 1" larger than that. No bueno. 

Unless you are getting free tires and aren't lowered at all it makes more sense to stick with a 235 or 245/35-19 tire for clearance and near stock diameter.


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



flipflp said:


> As with most fitment questions, to really help we need to know if you are lowered, what is your FTG, will you mod fenders, etc.
> 
> That said, a 19x9 ET 44 is about as aggressive as a fairly common 19x8.5 ET 35 fitment (See: http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator)
> 
> ...


Thanks I just received s1 coilovers in the mail today. Decided to go with different set up


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

nixqik1 said:


> That paint looks like glass! Someone else must have painted mine. Plus, mine looks like I flew through an asteroid field. And lost.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


Thanks!! LOL the paint in person does have its flaws.. I try to keep it clean :laugh:


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> I was considering Avant Garde M510 19x8.5 but they were ET35 and I assumed it be too aggressive.
> 
> So I considered the 19x8.5 Niche Targa instead at ET42
> 
> ...


Im actually about to go more aggressive and run a square set up :thumbup:


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Yes it hits loool. I need a notch bad


in the same boat...gonna need it before i go on air regardless :banghead:


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> I was considering Avant Garde M510 19x8.5 but they were ET35 and I assumed it be too aggressive.
> 
> So I considered the 19x8.5 Niche Targa instead at ET42
> 
> ...


Isn't Avant Garde M510 have ET40 too?? 

I was kinda thinking about 19x9.5 ET40 all around... maybe this might be too aggressive for front?


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



flipflp said:


> As with most fitment questions, to really help we need to know if you are lowered, what is your FTG, will you mod fenders, etc.
> 
> That said, a 19x9 ET 44 is about as aggressive as a fairly common 19x8.5 ET 35 fitment (See: http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator)
> 
> ...


Quick question, so I picked up some 18x8 41offset. I will be on coilovers and my goal is to have the fenders front front and back to sit right above tires. I was thinking of a 235/40/18 tire set up? Will this achieve my goal without rubbing , rolling fenders and so on.


----------



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm looking to get some spacers for my new rims. The offset is 41. What do you guys recommend for an almost flush look and do I need to put these on before I get an alignment. I'm also in need of a good alignment shop on Long Island. Anyone know of a good shop? Here are a couple of shots of the car.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Racefit said:


> I'm looking to get some spacers for my new rims. The offset is 41. What do you guys recommend for an almost flush look and do I need to put these on before I get an alignment.


If they're 8" wide...most run 12mm up front & 5mm in the rear

Spacers will NOT affect the alignment. Add them now or later....your call


----------



## dr droom (Apr 4, 2009)

*what wheels?*

thought about putting these on my silver cc only thing is the measurements are nuts - 20x10 and 20x11


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

dr droom said:


> thought about putting these on my silver cc only thing is the measurements are nuts - 20x10 and 20x11


The measurements are nuts and doubtful that a CC can take an 11" wide wheel & even 10" may require camber with certain suspensions. if you like them and can find them in a more reasonable size, go for it. Btw, that car is facing the wrong way on a 1 way street (likely just for the photo), as I used to live a few blocks from there. Owner must be GEY! :laugh: (check license plate)


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



dr droom said:


> thought about putting these on my silver cc only thing is the measurements are nuts - 20x10 and 20x11


Depending on offsets it can work. 19x11 +33 sits on lips in rear on air 19x9.5 +26 still tucks up front. It can, and has been done. 20x10 +43 20x11 +50 will probably tuck all day homie:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

dr droom said:


> thought about putting these on my silver cc only thing is the measurements are nuts - 20x10 and 20x11


As soon as I saw a picture of that car a few weeks ago I was like "I need those on my car" lol. The only problem is they are 20x10" ET40 front and you would still need a 5x120 lug conversion.


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



snobrdrdan said:


> If they're 8" wide...most run 12mm up front & 5mm in the rear
> 
> Spacers will NOT affect the alignment. Add them now or later....your call


Sorry to chime in ,I'm but I'm also doing the same set up and wondering with a 12 mm would I need longer lug bolts? Same question for 5mm rears?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

When adding _any_ size spacer, get longer bolts. :thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



[email protected]!NG said:


> When adding _any_ size spacer, get longer bolts. :thumbup:


This:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## dr droom (Apr 4, 2009)

achtuning should make these in 19" 5x112 :laugh:


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> As soon as I saw a picture of that car a few weeks ago I was like "I need those on my car" lol. The only problem is they are 20x10" ET40 front and you would still need a 5x120 lug conversion.


Saw that car at SOWO! I think it was at the Unitronic display. Beautiful set up.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Fresh pic of mine, rolling shot' 
BENTLEY 9X20 - ET45 - (+5mm rear)
On kw v1


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Concept one RS8 wheels with koni coil overs.


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Concept one RS8 wheels with koni coil overs.


What are the specs on those wheels? Are the Koni's all the way down?


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



05BlackGLI said:


> What are the specs on those wheels? Are the Koni's all the way down?


19x8.5. I forget the offset at the moment. Konis are not all the way down. Low enough for me with the crap roads here in Illinois. Rides and handles great.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> 19x8.5. I forget the offset at the moment. Konis are not all the way down. Low enough for me with the crap roads here in Illinois. Rides and handles great.


What dampening setting did you use on your Konis?


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



kaeo773 said:


> What dampening setting did you use on your Konis?


50% in rear and 75% up front.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Not exactly sure what 50% and 75% is, but with my Konis, I'm about a quarter turn from full soft in the front and medium in the rear.... 25.25" FTG all around and coming from the Eibach with stock dampers setup, it's definitely stiffer.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> Not exactly sure what 50% and 75% is, but with my Konis, I'm about a quarter turn from full soft in the front and medium in the rear.... 25.25" FTG all around and coming from the Eibach with stock dampers setup, it's definitely stiffer.


That means I'm half turn in front and 3/4 turn in the rear. 25.25 FTG in front 25.5 in rear.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

van33 said:


> Not exactly sure what 50% and 75% is, but with my Konis, I'm about a quarter turn from full soft in the front and medium in the rear.... 25.25" FTG all around and coming from the Eibach with stock dampers setup, it's definitely stiffer.


Stiffer as in jarring & uncomfortable, or sporty stiffer and comfortable?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I'm all the way stif in front on koni , I think drives better now that it did when I was half. 50%soft and I went lower as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

thanks for the input, I plan to get the Konis installed Sunday.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> Not exactly sure what 50% and 75% is, but with my Konis, I'm about a quarter turn from full soft in the front and medium in the rear.... 25.25" FTG all around and coming from the Eibach with stock dampers setup, it's definitely stiffer.


Is it as low as it will go Van?


----------



## DAVEEDUB85 (Jul 7, 2007)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*


----------



## DAVEEDUB85 (Jul 7, 2007)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Just got it a few days ago. Dropped it with B&G springs, tinted windows, interior LEDs and threw a little sub in the back. Lovin this thing


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> Is it as low as it will go Van?


No, it will go lower. I just didn't liked how the car rode when it was lower than 25.25". Currently, the car rides great. Stiff, but not jarring. I have no idea how some folks have the Koni setup on stiff setting while being 25" FTG and lower. To me, the ride was somewhat trashed when I was at that setting. 

I'll probably run this setup for about six months or so and go with KWs or HPA. Heard lots of good things about those coils and I'm sure that they will ride better and more comfortable.


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

DAVEEDUB85 said:


>


Clean. Nice pick up.


----------



## BuggyBoy (Nov 6, 2002)

how close will a 9" wide et35 wheel be all around?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Koni coilover setup:
25 1/8 front and 25 1/4 rear


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Not exactly sure why this item takes forever this ship, but it sure could have helped my cars performance during the Autocross yesterday.










I've been waiting for it for over 2 weeks now.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Did tirerack not have it?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Did tirerack not have it?


They did, but for a bit more than what I paid from Amazon. I should have paid the extra $15-20 or so and have gotten them sooner. I'll charge this to experience .


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> Not exactly sure why this item takes forever this ship


Ships in 1 to 3 months!!!


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



passat_98 said:


> no debate. 19"


x2


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Ships in 1 to 3 months!!!


Yeah, unbelievable huh...If I had know that it would take this long, I would have paid the extra $20-30 elsewhere. Grrrr.....:banghead:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> Yeah, unbelievable huh...If I had know that it would take this long, I would have paid the extra $20-30 elsewhere. Grrrr.....:banghead:


Can't you just cancel your order?


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

CC808 said:


>


What suspension?
Wheels?

Looks good.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Any one running of have pictures of 19x10 et55

I know it not poke i just don't know if it will clear the strut 

That would be all around too


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Any one running of have pictures of 19x10 et55
> 
> I know it not poke i just don't know if it will clear the strut
> 
> That would be all around too


Week or so I will have pictures of 20x10 et55, in the rear at least


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Great!! Let me know and post pics asap. Also if you don't mind putting one on the front to see if the strut will clear


----------



## bob1sh (Jun 3, 2013)

The rims I find myself liking the most on the CC are the Land/Range Rover rims, redrill or adapters, and will these fit?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RANGE-ROVER...855&pid=100010&prg=1076&rk=1&sd=400499996582&


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Have to say don't agree with that choice.

S4


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Not sure if say no just yet...I really like those wheels on the CC

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5662059
SOLO-WERKS Coilover review thread for CC + DIY

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## bob1sh (Jun 3, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Not sure if say no just yet...I really like those wheels on the CC
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5662059
> SOLO-WERKS Coilover review thread for CC + DIY
> ...


Thanks for that link Turbo:thumbup:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Any one running of have pictures of 19x10 et55
> 
> I know it not poke i just don't know if it will clear the strut
> 
> That would be all around too



I have 10x20 Et29 all around,, that just clears the front struts.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

R.Byers said:


> Week or so I will have pictures of 20x10 et55, in the rear at least



What wheel did you choose???

I, too, am looking to go 19 x 10, ET 55 in the rear, if it will fit!

Thanks!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

CC808 said:


>


Looks sick Jon. :thumbup: :thumbup:

I know the suspension is ST coilovers, and the wheels are ESMs but you'll have to get all the specifics from him. I don't want to steal his thundah.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

flipflp said:


> Looks sick Jon. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I know the suspension is ST coilovers, and the wheels are ESMs but you'll have to get all the specifics from him. I don't want to steal his thundah.


My STs sit slightly higher than his I believe. I pretty much have the identical setup. I think I need the specifics because maybe he is running with more parts removed from coilover setup than I am.
Maybe it is just his tire size vs mine that makes his look better.


----------



## DaileyDog (May 22, 2003)

Looking for advice. My guess now is that this is way more aggressive than I want to be but it's worth a post to ask.

Car: 13 CC-R
Springs: Eibach PK
Wheels: F18x8 +38, R18x9 +25

Thanks for your time and sharing benefit of your experience.

Mike


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Saw an article of Porsche's 911 anniversary, and they had the new one in it. When I saw it, my first thought was related to how good those wheels would look on my car. Changing the center cap of course would be a must for me.










S4


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> What wheel did you choose???
> 
> I, too, am looking to go 19 x 10, ET 55 in the rear, if it will fit!
> 
> Thanks!


I got vossen cv2s, and those will fit in the rear


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

R.Byers said:


> I got vossen cv2s, and those will fit in the rear



Thank you!

Are you lowered??
Any pics posted?


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Are you lowered??
> Any pics posted?


I have solo works, no pictures yet because im waiting on tires currently. Ill post it when its finished


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I've posted in 3 threads and absolutely no one can answer me. =( 
Does anyone know if 19x9.5 with 40 offset will poke?

Found the perfect wheels but I want to slightly tuck or flush not poke.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Are you lowered?? It will poke a tiny bit. Tires will make a difference. roll the senders if it rubs but i think it will work. GL


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

brunoxmatoss said:


> I've posted in 3 threads and absolutely no one can answer me. =(
> Does anyone know if 19x9.5 with 40 offset will poke?
> 
> Found the perfect wheels but I want to slightly tuck or flush not poke.
> ...



I think you will poke more than a little in the rear.
ET 48-50 would be flush with 9.5" wide wheels.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^but doesn't more offset=further out? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

brunoxmatoss said:


> ^but doesn't more offset=further out?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2




Nope....
The higher the number, the further in the wheels sit.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

These are the exact wheels I want. 
However, on this car the setup is
Front 19x8.5 36
rear 19x9.5 40

I basically want those rears all around but Idk if I'll have rubbing issues










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

brunoxmatoss said:


> ^but doesn't more offset=further out?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Check out notamechanic's car. He is running 9.5 et40 all around. Its flush, no poke in the rear. You will be fine with that in the front and rear.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

brunoxmatoss said:


> These are the exact wheels I want.
> However, on this car the setup is
> Front 19x8.5 36
> rear 19x9.5 40
> ...


The 19x9.5 +40 will poke a bit. Something around +45 would be pretty flush with a 9.5 wide wheel.

The same is pretty much true for front and back but you would have a little more room in front.

Tire size will also make a difference. 245/35 would be the ideal size for 9.5" wide wheel but you may need to run a 235/40 with a stretch at that offset.

You should look through all 99 pages of this thread. There are examples of every possible configuration out there.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

You'll be fine with front and back. Just stay with a 235 or less tire.


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

*Deets on these wheels please*


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Where did you get the wheels? I've only seen them in two tone, never one solid color. 



Mr_Jones said:


>




SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Where did you get the wheels? I've only seen them in two tone, never one solid color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to get the details on them. Next bonus is already spent... as soon as I find out where to get these.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Where did you get the wheels? I've only seen them in two tone, never one solid color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://shop.achtuning.com/Hartmann-HTT-256-GS-18-19-Inch-Replica-Wheels-Volkswagen.aspx


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

brunoxmatoss said:


> I've posted in 3 threads and absolutely no one can answer me. =(
> Does anyone know if 19x9.5 with 40 offset will poke?
> 
> Found the perfect wheels but I want to slightly tuck or flush not poke.
> ...


9.5" all around might poke a little, especially in the rear. A 9" wheel with 40 or 41 offset is flush in the rear of a CC. This theory is subjective to each persons taste. I myself have an 8.5" wide wheel with an offset of 35 in the rear and it's pretty flush for my taste. Just keep that in mind.

Remember, it easier to add a spacer to push the wheel out some, but if you go with a low offset and it pokes, then you'll just have to live with what you have.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

8.5 et 35 is the same fitment as 9.0 et 40. Its all in the offset.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> 8.5 et 35 is the same fitment as 9.0 et 40. Its all in the offset.


So, without taking all day for me reversing through this thread to find this info out, can you tell me what flush would be for 19x8.5's with ET48 front and rear? Please dont link me to the 1010tires offset calculator either

That would be Uber helpful.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

brunoxmatoss said:


> I've posted in 3 threads and absolutely no one can answer me. =(
> Does anyone know if 19x9.5 with 40 offset will poke?
> 
> Found the perfect wheels but I want to slightly tuck or flush not poke.
> ...


I've posted numerous pictures of my car with 19x9.5" ET 40 all around. Look through my posts.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> So, without taking all day for me reversing through this thread to find this info out, can you tell me what flush would be for 19x8.5's with ET48 front and rear? Please dont link me to the 1010tires offset calculator either
> 
> That would be Uber helpful.


So the consensus around here is et 29-30 front and et 35-36 rear is considered flush. So with an 8 1/2 inch wheel at et 48, you're looking at adding a 12mm spacer in the rear and a 17.5 mm spacer in the front.

I hope I did the math right :laugh:.


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

running 9.5" +40 all around too


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

CC808 said:


> running 9.5" +40 all around too


Post some close up pics of the rear if you can. Thanks!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@ Turb02

To flush 8.5 with et 48 do a 15mm spacer in the back. Which will put you at et33. Front you can do a 17 to 20mm spacer to be flush. :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> So the consensus around here is et 29-30 front and et 35-36 rear is considered flush. So with an 8 1/2 inch wheel at et 48, you're looking at adding a 12mm spacer in the rear and a 17.5 mm spacer in the front.
> 
> I hope I did the math right :laugh:.





BORA RSI said:


> @ Turb02
> 
> To flush 8.5 with et 48 do a 15mm spacer in the back. Which will put you at et33. Front you can do a 17 to 20mm spacer to be flush. :thumbup:


Thanks for this info, I really appreciate it.

And this is flush with or without a fender roll?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Without fender roll. Will be flush.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Said "goodbye" to the 3SDM .01's before I even got them!
They are still supposedly "on-the-boat" from the UK..... not holding my breath anymore!

Ordered these instead:

Vossen 082..... 19 x 8.5, ET 45 (front) / 19 x 10, ET 58 (rear)





































Yes, I know!!! I'll be staggered....
Got a deal I couldn't refuse.

TM


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Great choice on the vossens. get a 12mm spacer for the front. Back will be interesting to see. Et will flush but don't know if the 10" will clear the strut. Either way a small spacer will resolve that if it doesn't clear it. :beer:


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> Said "goodbye" to the 3SDM .01's before I even got them!
> They are still supposedly "on-the-boat" from the UK..... not holding my breath anymore!
> 
> Ordered these instead:
> ...



The rear is going to be REALLY tight if it even fits. I have 20x10 et55 rears on mine and I have maybe 2mm of clearance between the wheel and strut.


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

brunoxmatoss said:


> These are the exact wheels I want.
> However, on this car the setup is
> Front 19x8.5 36
> rear 19x9.5 40
> ...



This is me, Im going with the square set up for more aggressive fitment. Thanks!


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

benspeed83 said:


> The 19x9.5 +40 will poke a bit. Something around +45 would be pretty flush with a 9.5 wide wheel.
> 
> The same is pretty much true for front and back but you would have a little more room in front.
> 
> ...



I swapped out for a new square set up from AG. 9.5 +40 all around, 215/35/19 and 225/35/19 with 10mm spacers front and rear. I will have the pics posted once released to Avant Garde!


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

Rolling shot en route to the photo shoot!


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



zimmer_cc said:


> Rolling shot en route to the photo shoot!


Sitting very pretty my friend!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

R.Byers said:


> The rear is going to be REALLY tight if it even fits. I have 20x10 et55 rears on mine and I have maybe 2mm of clearance between the wheel and strut.


I was a bit concerned about the 20x10 rear (et58)
I have both 7mm and 4mm spacers on my OEM 18" Mallorys, so I am hoping one of these 2 will help with clearing the strut, but not give me too much poke.
I may have to adjust my Koni coilovers up a bit, cause I don't wanna roll my fenders.

What 'cha think R.Byers?
Are you using spacers on your 20x10, et55???

Thanks!


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> I was a bit concerned about the 20x10 rear (et58)
> I have both 7mm and 4mm spacers on my OEM 18" Mallorys, so I am hoping one of these 2 will help with clearing the strut, but not give me too much poke.
> I may have to adjust my Koni coilovers up a bit, cause I don't wanna roll my fenders.
> 
> ...


Your def going to need the spacer to clear the strut, et55 is as high as I would go in offset. Shouldn't poke much if any w the spacer. Just add some camber as a small tire


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

R.Byers said:


> Your def going to need the spacer to clear the strut, et55 is as high as I would go in offset. Shouldn't poke much if any w the spacer. Just add some camber as a small tire


My bad!
My wheels are 19 x 10, et58, in the rear.
I'm gonna try the 7mm spacers to make it et51.
Then I would really like to go with 245-35-19 if possible.
I'll raise up a bit cause I don't wanna roll fenders.
Ya think that'll work?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

vwcc1 said:


> 19" BBS LM reps. staggered 8.5/9.5, standard suspension


 Do you have anymore pics on te stock suspension? I'm getting esm 19x9.5's all around +et45 on my stock CC suspension and wanted to so more! Thanks


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> Do you have anymore pics on te stock suspension? I'm getting esm 19x9.5's all around +et45 on my stock CC suspension and wanted to so more! Thanks


 Mine is 9.5j et45 only on rear with 245/35/19 . Front is 8.5j et42 with 235/35/19


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

vwcc1 said:


> Mine is 9.5j et45 only on rear with 245/35/19 . Front is 8.5j et42 with 235/35/19


 Looks great, even on stock suspension! Did you paint them? 
EDIT: Any other new ones with the silver stock finish? That dark color looks fantastic but I am going to leave mine silver..So more pics greatly appreciated:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

ECS Tuning said:


> Here is one more rear shot to better display the rear fitment! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 do you have any more pics of the car? maybe a full side view?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

oops


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> Looks great, even on stock suspension! Did you paint them?
> EDIT: Any other new ones with the silver stock finish? That dark color looks fantastic but I am going to leave mine silver..So more pics greatly appreciated:beer::beer::beer::beer:


 I didn't paint them , bought another set. The silver ones had really stretched tyres on, they were 225/35/19 up front which left a huge gap between the arch and wheels also it didn't grip on the road very well.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

vwcc1 said:


> I didn't paint them , bought another set. The silver ones had really stretched tyres on, they were 225/35/19 up front which left a huge gap between the arch and wheels also it didn't grip on the road very well.


 I really like the dark set (are they black or a dark Anthracite?). Looks very clean. I like the black on black look but not too crazy about how it disappears in the wheel well. With the chrome lip/rim, you can clearly see the wheels stand out and it works well with the chrome belt line and window trim!


----------



## BuggyBoy (Nov 6, 2002)

I just ordered MRR HR9's in 20x8.5 et32 and 9.5et40. I was wondering if the factory TPMS sensors will work with that wheel? I'm planning on running 225/30/20 in the front and 235/30/20 in the rear lowered on H&R ultra lows. I recall reading something about someone selling the tpms sensors for a better price but can't find it.


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Vossen CV3 - 19X8.5
ST coilovers - all the way down in back and 4 threads left in front
Nitto Motivo tires - 235/35/19










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

vwcc1 said:


> I didn't paint them , bought another set. The silver ones had really stretched tyres on, they were 225/35/19 up front which left a huge gap between the arch and wheels also it didn't grip on the road very well.


 i love your car! thank you for the pics! keep up the good work!!! 



Sphinx8751 said:


> Vossen CV3 - 19X8.5
> ST coilovers - all the way down in back and 4 threads left in front
> Nitto Motivo tires - 235/35/19
> 
> ...


 looks sweet! spun all the way down in the back u said? what size tires? they look wider then 235s? looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Oettinger RXX 19x8.5 ET35 with Toyo Proxes4 Plus and ST coil-overs with 3 threads left to go in the front and the rear is all the way down .


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Oettinger RXX 19x8.5 ET35 with Toyo Proxes4 Plus and ST coil-overs with 3 threads left to go in the front and the rear is all the way down .


 One of the sexxiest CC's on here!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> One of the sexxiest CC's on here!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks Bro I was just going for the clean but OEM look with out looking to crazy ...


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Thanks Bro I was just going for the clean but OEM look with out looking to crazy ...


 make sure when u are ready to sell those wheels please PM me!:thumbup:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Thanks Bro I was just going for the clean but OEM look with out looking to crazy ...


 Nail on the head & goal achieved!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Quinones said:


> Nail on the head & goal achieved!


 x2!


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Quinones said:


> I really like the dark set (are they black or a dark Anthracite?). Looks very clean. I like the black on black look but not too crazy about how it disappears in the wheel well. With the chrome lip/rim, you can clearly see the wheels stand out and it works well with the chrome belt line and window trim!


 Thank you. They are gunmetal grey LM Reps. Im trying get the chrome stand out for that classy look. later on im just going to plasti dip all the chrome including wheels and trims black just for a change. 











volkscedes said:


> i love your car! thank you for the pics! keep up the good work!!!


 Thank you. I didn't really do much except changing the rims then again that's all you really need as this is a beauty from stock.


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Quinones said:


> Nail on the head & goal achieved!


 
I met up with BORA RSI and he snapped a few pics of the CC 's .. We need to do another CC Chicagoland GTG again since I miss the last big one ..  





































and a garage pic I took ..


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

ST Coilovers all the way down 

OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels 

235/35/19 Goodyear Eagle GT 

10mm spacer in rear = ET31 

16mm spacer in front = ET25


----------



## CaliVWCC (Jun 2, 2013)

Anybody in here on red rims? 
Or is that too tuner/ricer-ish.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

White, black, gold, silver would be the only colors I'd ever think about going with. Red is more for Honda people, even white is borderline.


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> ST Coilovers all the way down
> 
> OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels
> 
> ...


 How much do you rub with that setup? Looks nice!


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

I met up with (Peterek) today and he took some really nice pics ... thanks for the great pics ..


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

:thumbup: 

But this is the suspension/wheel/tires thread, not the CC picture thread!


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

GeoVDub said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> But this is the suspension/wheel/tires thread, not the CC picture thread!


 Your right .. I was in the wrong thread ...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> ST Coilovers all the way down
> 
> OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels
> 
> ...


 Looks good!!! :thumbup: 

But are you rubbing?


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I think it may be time to make this one a sticky. May help cut back with all the threads with people asking about wheel and tire size/et help.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

05BlackGLI said:


> How much do you rub with that setup? Looks nice!





snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good!!! :thumbup:
> 
> But are you rubbing?


 Thanks! I love the way it looks, get a ton of compliments everywhere I go. 

No rubbing at all in the back, it's a perfect fitment (ET31 on a 8" wide wheel). 

As for the front it's a different story... If I'm in the car by myself the front doesn't rub, but if I take 3 guys from the office out to lunch I did notice the tire will rub on that black plastic fender lining. To fix this issue I took a dremel and just cut out the section that it was rubbing on and it fixed the issue, no more rubbing up front. 

Still not 100% no rubbing though, to be honest though I did rub on the metal lip of the front fender once while taking a corner really hard at a high rate of speed with 2 passengers, but if I'm driving normal it doesn't happen. 

The front still isn't completely flush even with a 16mm spacer (ET25)... at the time I had these spacers custom made I didn't want to cut/roll my fenders so I wasn't able to go as flush as I wanted. I think I might go ahead and cut/roll the fenders eventually and go 5mm wider up front, this will require a 21mm spacer, it will make the front (ET20) that should get me that perfectly flush aggressive stance I'm looking for


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> Thanks! I love the way it looks, get a ton of compliments everywhere I go.
> 
> No rubbing at all in the back, it's a perfect fitment (ET31 on a 8" wide wheel).
> 
> ...


 Nice setup. I also cut out some fender plastic in front. There is a piece of foam at the very top behind the fender liner. Remove that for more room. :laugh: 

I both rolled and pulled my fenders, I have absolutely no rubbing. You only have to do it on the front fenders. Nothing to roll in rear. Shouldn't be more than like $50 for the pair total. That or a heat gun, a pvc pipe, and some common sense you can get it done. Whoever does it make sure they heat it enough to prevent paint cracking. 

You are getting into some pretty large spacers. 21mm is a mega spacer. I thought when I ran 12mm it was huge. But I love the aggressive stance. You make me want to toss the 12mm back on.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

S WORD said:


> Nice setup. I also cut out some fender plastic in front. There is a piece of foam at the very top behind the fender liner. Remove that for more room. :laugh:
> 
> I both rolled and pulled my fenders, I have absolutely no rubbing. You only have to do it on the front fenders. Nothing to roll in rear. Shouldn't be more than like $50 for the pair total. That or a heat gun, a pvc pipe, and some common sense you can get it done. Whoever does it make sure they heat it enough to prevent paint cracking.
> 
> You are getting into some pretty large spacers. 21mm is a mega spacer. I thought when I ran 12mm it was huge. But I love the aggressive stance. You make me want to toss the 12mm back on.


 Thnx man, I love aggressive flush fitment also. 

I see it being pretty safe as long as I have the correct length bolts to ensure enough turns and there's no vibrations "mega spacers" are ok with me. This shop that I had make these spacers for me do awesome machine work and have great customer service, they even painted my calipers for free


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Vmax extreme coilovervall the way down. 
Oems 19 x 9.5 et 40 front and et 45 rear 
235/35/19 tyres.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

dubvrs said:


> Vmax extreme coilovervall the way down.
> Oems 19 x 9.5 et 40 front and et 45 rear
> 235/35/19 tyres.


 

These look like 3SDM .01 wheels.... 

looking fantasic!!! 

TM


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> These look like 3SDM .01 wheels....
> 
> looking fantasic!!!
> 
> TM


 If I was to get new wheels I'd get the above, soo clean & classy yet very aggressive! 

Awesome setup dubvrs!


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Another quick picture this morning.


 Dude car looks amazing but please put some tint on..


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Yep, tint is needed big time.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

ST Coilovers all the way down 

OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels 

235/35/19 Goodyear Eagle GT 

10mm spacer in rear = ET31 

16mm spacer in front = ET25


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

*Maximum Spacer Size Allowable for Rear Hub???*

Hey, All...... 
It looks like I will need a 15mm spacer to clear the rear strut & well liner for my 19 x 10, ET 58 rear wheels. The problem is there is EXACTLY 15mm extending on the rear hub! 

Is it safe to use up the entire hub with the spacer??? 
I would be using ECS spacers with the proper size extended bolts. 

Thanks! 

TM


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

My temprory wheels 

18Inch ET35 8.0J 
front 235/40/18 
rear 245/45/18


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Solo-Werks S1 with five threads remaining front and rear.
> Miro 111 19x9.5" ET40 all around.
> Federal SS-595 225/35/19.
> 
> Perfectly flush front and rear. No rubbing. Considering taking out front helper springs and rear perches. There's tons of room to go lower.


 I'm loving your wheels and they are just hunting me man. Im thinking to get them without the crazy stretch though.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



zimmer_cc said:


> I swapped out for a new square set up from AG. 9.5 +40 all around, 215/35/19 and 225/35/19 with 10mm spacers front and rear. I will have the pics posted once released to Avant Garde!


 Why the spacers? Was it to avoid rubbing the shock towers? Or simply for more poke? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

Roads closed


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey, All......
> It looks like I will need a 15mm spacer to clear the rear strut & well liner for my 19 x 10, ET 58 rear wheels. The problem is there is EXACTLY 15mm extending on the rear hub!
> 
> Is it safe to use up the entire hub with the spacer???
> ...




Test fitting with the 15mm spacers, hopefully tomorrow!




















TM


----------



## dsbaker2 (Oct 4, 2012)

zimmer_cc said:


> Roads closed


specs on wheels, fitment, drop etc.?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^ The definition of secksy:thumbup::thumbup:

I'm mobile...screw the grammar and spelling!


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

dsbaker2 said:


> specs on wheels, fitment, drop etc.?


FK Streetine coilovers all the way down in the rear and 8 threads up in the front for now, Im going on air in a month or so.

Avant Garde M510 19x8.5 et25 and 19x9.5 et40 as shown. This was last week, they have now fitted me on a square set up 19x9.5 et30 and 19x9.5 et40


----------



## dsbaker2 (Oct 4, 2012)

zimmer_cc said:


> FK Streetine coilovers all the way down in the rear and 8 threads up in the front for now, Im going on air in a month or so.
> 
> Avant Garde M510 19x8.5 et25 and 19x9.5 et40 as shown. This was last week, they have now fitted me on a square set up 19x9.5 et30 and 19x9.5 et40


Cool, thanks for the response. Car looks great! :laugh:


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

dsbaker2 said:


> Cool, thanks for the response. Car looks great! :laugh:


Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

zimmer_cc said:


> FK Streetine coilovers all the way down in the rear and 8 threads up in the front for now, Im going on air in a month or so.
> 
> Avant Garde M510 19x8.5 et25 and 19x9.5 et40 as shown. This was last week, they have now fitted me on a square set up 19x9.5 et30 and 19x9.5 et40


What tires and sizes are you using on the current set up


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Let me guess... Based on the tread pattern, either Sunny or Nexen. Am I right?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

vwcc1 said:


> My temprory wheels
> 
> 18Inch ET35 8.0J
> front 235/40/19
> rear 245/45/19


So you've managed to fit an 18" wheel in a 19" tire? :laugh:


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

van33 said:


> Let me guess... Based on the tread pattern, either Sunny or Nexen. Am I right?


No, Federal SS-595's



kaeo773 said:


> What tires and sizes are you using on the current set up


215/35/19 and 225/35/19


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Darn it, I thought I got that one in the bag ...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

zimmer_cc said:


> No, Federal SS-595's


How do you like the tires? Are they quiet?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

zimmer_cc said:


> No, Federal SS-595's
> 
> 
> 
> 215/35/19 and 225/35/19



Thanks, do you have any close up pictures on the back wheels. I am trying to determine the stretch on how it looks. The new wheels I want only come in 20x9, and my thoughts were to go with a 225/35 over the 235/30 to due to the roads out here.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

zimmer_cc said:


>


Looks good :thumbup:

But your exhaust/tips are poking like crazy :what:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

van33 said:


> So you've managed to fit an 18" wheel in a 19" tire? :laugh:


Didn't you know, tyre sidewall stretch is so last year.


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

van33 said:


> So you've managed to fit an 18" wheel in a 19" tire? :laugh:





Will22 said:


> Didn't you know, tyre sidewall stretch is so last year.


Haha my bad :facepalm:


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

van33 said:


> How do you like the tires? Are they quiet?


They stretch good but they are noisy at low speed. Highway speed isnt bad, however Ive only got about 3000 miles on them. Like everyone says, their good for the price, but you cant expect them to be perfect.



kaeo773 said:


> Thanks, do you have any close up pictures on the back wheels. I am trying to determine the stretch on how it looks. The new wheels I want only come in 20x9, and my thoughts were to go with a 225/35 over the 235/30 to due to the roads out here.


I will try to get some pics posted of the wheels closer up. Look at agwheels.com my car is posted on their rides, there will be more pics on the site soon as well. 



snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> But your exhaust/tips are poking like crazy :what:


Thanks! and yeah I am getting that fixed...my Catless downpipe was about 2 inches too long and pushed the cat back out. I hate it!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

zimmer_cc said:


> They stretch good but they are noisy at low speed. Highway speed isnt bad, however Ive only got about 3000 miles on them. Like everyone says, their good for the price, but you cant expect them to be perfect.
> 
> 
> I will try to get some pics posted of the wheels closer up. Look at agwheels.com my car is posted on their rides, there will be more pics on the site soon as well.
> ...


With those wheels & that stance, I wouldn't "hate" those tips that much!  :beer: minor annoyance while admiring the ride until it gets resolved IMO  looks sick!


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry for the cell pics, but you get the idea. Vossen CV2 20x8.5et44 and 20x10et55. Currently has a 12mm spacer in the front for a final of et32, however I am probably going to buy a 15 or 17mm spacer bc its just not flush enough. on order is a 5mm for the rear. Currently on Solo werks with 1cm of threat on all corners. Once it settles I am going to spin them all the way down.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Quinones said:


> With those wheels & that stance, I wouldn't "hate" those tips that much!  :beer: minor annoyance while admiring the ride until it gets resolved IMO  looks sick!


I disagree, they do stick out too much and should be fixed. That would irritate me as well if that was my car. Let's be honest, we dress up our cars to looks perfect, so why ignore something that sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

R.Byers said:


> Sorry for the cell pics, but you get the idea. Vossen CV2 20x8.5et44 and 20x10et55. Currently has a 12mm spacer in the front for a final of et32, however I am probably going to buy a 15 or 17mm spacer bc its just not flush enough. on order is a 5mm for the rear. Currently on Solo werks with 1cm of threat on all corners. Once it settles I am going to spin them all the way down.


Sick ride, dude. I think the offset in the rear is perfect and will agree with you that the fronts can be pushed out some. Love the wheels


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

R.Byers said:


> Sorry for the cell pics, but you get the idea. Vossen CV2 20x8.5et44 and 20x10et55. Currently has a 12mm spacer in the front for a final of et32, however I am probably going to buy a 15 or 17mm spacer bc its just not flush enough. on order is a 5mm for the rear. Currently on Solo werks with 1cm of threat on all corners. Once it settles I am going to spin them all the way down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

Quinones said:


> With those wheels & that stance, I wouldn't "hate" those tips that much!  :beer: minor annoyance while admiring the ride until it gets resolved IMO  looks sick!


Thank you sir! A few small changes here and there, just gotta find time!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

van33 said:


> I disagree, they do stick out too much and should be fixed. That would irritate me as well if that was my car. Let's be honest, we dress up our cars to looks perfect, so why ignore something that sticks out like a sore thumb.


I'm not disagreeing with either you or the OP...just saying as nice as the ride looks with those wheels, I'm willing to live with the annoyance for a short while until it got resolved (if it were my ride). However, I too would certainly look to get it taken care of first chance, rather than ignore it. :beer:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey guys, I know this is probably the stupidest question in the world, but I have to ask it. 

Okay here goes...

Would it look bad if I get 235/45 or 225/45 tires for my 18" wheels and will it rub on my Eibach springs??


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Hey guys, I know this is probably the stupidest question in the world, but I have to ask it.
> 
> Okay here goes...
> 
> Would it look bad if I get 235/45 or 225/45 tires for my 18" wheels and will it rub on my Eibach springs??




What width are the wheels? What's the offset? Can't tell you anything with that little of info


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Hey guys, I know this is probably the stupidest question in the world, but I have to ask it.
> 
> Okay here goes...
> 
> Would it look bad if I get 235/45 or 225/45 tires for my 18" wheels and will it rub on my Eibach springs??





Antmo920 said:


> What width are the wheels? What's the offset? Can't tell you anything with that little of info


Makes sense, sorry about that. 

They are 18x8 with an offset of 45. I'm currently using 225/40/18 tires on them. I'm gonna need new tires here pretty soon so I'm just trying to see my options. I want my car to ride a little higher especially for the winter months, so I'm seeing if the extra clearance is worth it. 

I of course would love the extra ride height, but not at the sacrifice of looks. However I can compromise a little. Meaning if it looks like **** and rubs over bumps etc then I am not interested but if it looks alright then yeah sure I guess.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> Makes sense, sorry about that.
> 
> They are 18x8 with an offset of 45. I'm currently using 225/40/18 tires on them. I'm gonna need new tires here pretty soon so I'm just trying to see my options. I want my car to ride a little higher especially for the winter months, so I'm seeing if the extra clearance is worth it.
> 
> I of course would love the extra ride height, but not at the sacrifice of looks. However I can compromise a little. Meaning if it looks like **** and rubs over bumps etc then I am not interested but if it looks alright then yeah sure I guess.


You could get 19's and coils. That way you can look good 3/4 of the year, then raise the coils all the way up for the winter months?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> You could get 19's and coils. That way you can look good 3/4 of the year, then raise the coils all the way up for the winter months?


Yeah, I just don't want to spend the money to remove the eibach springs then put coilovers on. If I did I'd get the FK Silverline X coilovers. I was considering that before the eibachs. 

If I was able to do the lowering myself then sure, but since I can't I feel like the money I used to install the springs in the first place is a waste and that isn't something I want to do presently.

So I'm trying to work around it and find a happy medium.


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Little test of my co-worker's wheels..
Kleemann TS-7 9x20" ET 35, 225/30 Kumho Ecsta, KW V1 Inox Line


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

So to the wheels I've looked for a looong time to find..
Audi Cantona 8,5x20" ET 45 (from Audi A8) with 225/30 Kumho Ecsta tires. 
Lowered on KW V1 Inox Line.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Both of those sets are amazing^

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Sicky.

S4


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

rs-dude said:


> Little test of my co-worker's wheels..
> Kleemann TS-7 9x20" ET 35, 225/30 Kumho Ecsta, KW V1 Inox Line


The Audi wheels are nice, but this one is Money....Hot damn that looks nice.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

rs-dude said:


> So to the wheels I've looked for a looong time to find..
> Audi Cantona 8,5x20" ET 45 (from Audi A8) with 225/30 Kumho Ecsta tires.
> Lowered on KW V1 Inox Line.


SWEET MOTHER OF GAWD!! That's it, my car will never look nice after seeing these pics...Your car is astonishing! Those A8 wheels with the drop, R-Line kit, the silver, EVERYTHING, it all works. You my friend have a gorgeous CC! WOW!..More pics,asap! opcorn:

In a nutshell....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL4yePsV3R4:laugh:



Turb02 said:


> Both of those sets are amazing^
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


x2! BUT, those A8's, omfgggggggg:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



van33 said:


> The Audi wheels are nice, but this one is Money....Hot damn that looks nice.


 A8 wheels are soooooooooo insane on the CC:heart:


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

rs-dude said:


> So to the wheels I've looked for a looong time to find..
> Audi Cantona 8,5x20" ET 45 (from Audi A8) with 225/30 Kumho Ecsta tires.
> Lowered on KW V1 Inox Line.


wow that looks good!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

wheels look great! I am more impressed and jealous with the actual car, I only wish we had this model in the US His Rline has all the upgraded options as our Lux Limited + (4 Motion all wheel, Rline Steering wheel & pedals).


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice wheels, i like:thumbup: ^


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

rs-dude said:


> So to the wheels I've looked for a looong time to find..
> Audi Cantona 8,5x20" ET 45 (from Audi A8) with 225/30 Kumho Ecsta tires.
> Lowered on KW V1 Inox Line.


I've been waiting for you to mount these ever since you posted a sneak peek sitting on blocks! They look amazing and I really love the wide spokes of these wheels! Looks perfect with the shape of the CC! Reminds me of the Oettingers but with a wider spoke. Smooth, clean, OEM look that's a classy look and yet must be super easy to clean. Very nice man!


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

First of all..thank you so much for all the feedback 
All the comments and the effort in it, I'm really overwhelmed guys.
:wave:
I appreciate it a lot 
So happy that you like my car & wheels, I've more to come..

I'll post more pics of the CC & Cantona wheels.. 
But first another setup I test-mounted for fun (thougt I could share it with you, because this thread is very helpful for all of us who like wheels and setups ), also belongs to a co-worker, Vossen CV2 10x20 ET 45 front, 10,5x20 ET 42 back. (don't remember tires at the moment, sorry) Lowered on KW V1.


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

rs-dude said:


> First of all..thank you so much for all the feedback
> All the comments and the effort in it, I'm really overwhelmed guys.
> :wave:
> I appreciate it a lot
> ...



Simply amazing ...WOW ...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*









^ These wheels make my BLQ's look like shat!!

Damn...I want new wheels now. 
:thumbup:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

rs-dude said:


> First of all..thank you so much for all the feedback
> All the comments and the effort in it, I'm really overwhelmed guys.
> :wave:
> I appreciate it a lot
> ...


I spy a ML63 wheel...is that a hint that you will be test fitting those? I just made a post about those asking if those would work on our car. I want those too! Put them on please and your car is amazing:thumbup:


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

Before










After





















solo werks coils about 2/3 down in the front and a little less than that in the rear. Going to let them settle then lower it when I get my wheels. Buying my buddys mae's, just have to get the wheel specs then order adapters


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

es_shoes said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very good BUT , i thought that was a spring drop until i read your post..u can go MUCH lower right? Please tell me your gunna go lower on your current setup because i have the same setup (17inch phoenix wheels on stock tires) and want to see some more pics! please keep us updated on this! im about to pull the trigger on some solo-werks. who installed them for u?


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

I installed them yesterday. This is the first height I put them at and they havent settled yet, but when I get my new wheels im going to lower it the rest of the way. Theres definitely room to go down, just not sure how much it will actually lower it.

Here is the passenger side. I left a few more threads on this one than the drivers side because of the axle length difference


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

es_shoes said:


> I installed them yesterday. This is the first height I put them at and they havent settled yet, but when I get my new wheels im going to lower it the rest of the way. Theres definitely room to go down, just not sure how much it will actually lower it.
> 
> Here is the passenger side. I left a few more threads on this one than the drivers side because of the axle length difference


Can you go as low as you can on the stock wheels so i can get an idea please? I am looking to purchase these coils and run them on the same wheels. I am very interested.


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

Ill see what I can do once they settle


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

es_shoes said:


> Ill see what I can do once they settle


please do , and how do they ride, im gonna shoot u a PM


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Vossens mounted....... (New thread started!)






















More pics & specs on my thread later!

TM


----------



## gray422 (May 4, 2013)

Vosier said:


> 2012 CC R-Line Highline
> Mocha Brown Pearl
> 6 Speed
> 
> ...


What tire size are you running Im going 19x9.5 +40 all around and getting coils


----------



## eyecon7 (May 23, 2013)

Anyone Running OEM RS4 19's?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



eyecon7 said:


> Anyone Running OEM RS4 19's?


I'm running vmr replicas...

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> I'm running vmr replicas...
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


And they look gooooooood! I am picking up some OEM RS4 that were repainted for 500 next week, wheels only....Actually, tell me what you think Turbo... http://www.audizine.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=93466

Is that a good deal or should I pass? My thing is that I don't want to pay for aftermarket painted wheels. I rattle canned a set of classix once and when i had new tires put on most the paint was taken off. Possibly because they weren't powdercoated professionally? 

P.S. Any new pics of the ride?opcorn:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



volkscedes said:


> And they look gooooooood! I am picking up some OEM RS4 that were repainted for 500 next week, wheels only....Actually, tell me what you think Turbo... http://www.audizine.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=93466
> 
> Is that a good deal or should I pass? My thing is that I don't want to pay for aftermarket painted wheels. I rattle canned a set of classix once and when i had new tires put on most the paint was taken off. Possibly because they weren't powdercoated professionally?
> 
> P.S. Any new pics of the ride?opcorn:


$500 for a set of oem wheels....sounds good to me. Just an fyi...I would ask the seller to send recent pics of the "scuffs" that he is referring about.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> $500 for a set of oem wheels....sounds good to me. Just an fyi...I would ask the seller to send recent pics of the "scuffs" that he is referring about.


thanks man, yea ive have developed a text and call friendship..ive seen the wheels up and down...there repainted (powdercoated) which i dont like but other then that there pretty good


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


>


and there she is....end thread...this car...it makes me all lovie dovie every time i see it:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> and there she is....end thread...this car...it makes me all lovie dovie every time i see it:heart::heart::heart:


Agreed! I don't believe I've seen the deets on this. Please share your set up. Wheel/tire size, drop, method, ect... This looks perfect IMO.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr_Jones said:


> Agreed! I don't believe I've seen the deets on this. Please share your set up. Wheel/tire size, drop, method, ect... This looks perfect IMO.


every time i see this car i get all beavis and butthead like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-SdeE5va1I


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

So, my car is making a lot of road noise and I can't tell if it's the Continental DWS tires or the StopTech brake pads. It's very prominent around 35-40MPH. When I brake I can sort of feel the sound, and the slight vibration from that sound, on the brake pedal. At first I thought it was wheel bearing and I had a guy check it out (not the dealer), he said it's not the bearings after testing the car by driving it side-to-side. I am going to try and get a sound clip but I was wondering if any of have a similar setup and experienced something like this? I am lowered too, on Eibach Pro Kit.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> And they look gooooooood! I am picking up some OEM RS4 that were repainted for 500 next week, wheels only....Actually, tell me what you think Turbo... http://www.audizine.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=93466
> 
> Is that a good deal or should I pass? My thing is that I don't want to pay for aftermarket painted wheels. I rattle canned a set of classix once and when i had new tires put on most the paint was taken off. Possibly because they weren't powdercoated professionally?
> 
> P.S. Any new pics of the ride?opcorn:


They are not oem RS4 wheels, can't be with an offset of 51


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Will22 said:


> They are not oem RS4 wheels, can't be with an offset of 51


Thats what he said and thats what it says....isnt there a b7 rs4 looking wheel that comes on a4s and tt's etc? Could it be that?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



volkscedes said:


> Thats what he said and thats what it says....isnt there a b7 rs4 looking wheel that comes on a4s and tt's etc? Could it be that?


The s line wheels?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> The s line wheels?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


U never disappoint! Thnx! any new pics of ur car? hey did u have to rub hub rings on ur wheels?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> So, my car is making a lot of road noise and I can't tell if it's the Continental DWS tires or the StopTech brake pads. It's very prominent around 35-40MPH. When I brake I can sort of feel the sound, and the slight vibration from that sound, on the brake pedal. At first I thought it was wheel bearing and I had a guy check it out (not the dealer), he said it's not the bearings after testing the car by driving it side-to-side. I am going to try and get a sound clip but I was wondering if any of have a similar setup and experienced something like this? I am lowered too, on Eibach Pro Kit.


Did you check the alignment?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

if you alignment is fine, I would suggest you take it to a shop that has the Hunter Road Force wheel balance. 

You can locate a local shop here http://www.gsp9700.com/search/findgsp9700.cfm


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



volkscedes said:


> U never disappoint! Thnx! any new pics of ur car? hey did u have to rub hub rings on ur wheels?


No new pics yet. Need a good spot and time...I bought hub rings but didn't need them.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> Thats what he said and thats what it says....isnt there a b7 rs4 looking wheel that comes on a4s and tt's etc? Could it be that?


Sorry but I replied in a rush as I was in traffic on the moterway (15 minute hold up so I was bored)

I didn't read the whole ad and I thought he was selling them as wheels off an RS4 and didn't want you to get ripped off. 

Yes audi do a copy of the wheel but it's not lightweight like the RS4


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Mr_Jones said:


> Agreed! I don't believe I've seen the deets on this. Please share your set up. Wheel/tire size, drop, method, ect... This looks perfect IMO.


235-35-19 toyo proxes4 plus with oettinger RXX 19x8.5 with et35 . St coil overs with the rear all the way down and 3 threads to go up front .


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Will22 said:


> Sorry but I replied in a rush as I was in traffic on the moterway (15 minute hold up so I was bored)
> 
> I didn't read the whole ad and I thought he was selling them as wheels off an RS4 and didn't want you to get ripped off.
> 
> Yes audi do a copy of the wheel but it's not lightweight like the RS4


Good to know, thanks a lot =)


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Thinking about ditching my BLQ's and getting these....










Eagle Alloy 2 piece wheels...but they are 20" .....don't think anyone has these. 

Should I do it?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

anyone with 19inch turbine wheels on there factory ride height? looking to order some 19inch gunmetal turbine wheels (interlagos aka) from 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19-GUNMETAL..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item4169bd0e63&vxp=mtr


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

van33 said:


> Did you check the alignment?


I got my alignment done right after the sprigs were installed. I was planning to get it checked again now that the springs have settled. Do you think that could have something to do with the sound? It's hard to get it on camera but it's evident sitting in the car but when driving in a quiet neighborhood.


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> Thinking about ditching my BLQ's and getting these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think there are def better looking wheels out there if you are going to get rid of the BLQ's. Look around and you can get some good wheels...I have found a few good buys on VRwheels. Good place to look if your going for something different, or that no one has.


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> Thinking about ditching my BLQ's and getting these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT:thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Thinking about ditching my BLQ's and getting these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, those are blah....I'm sure there's something better looking out there. Are you thinking of 20's for sure?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

*Vossen 082.... better pics!*










































Front - 19 x 8.5, ET 45 (7mm spacer)
Rear - 19 x 10, ET 58 (15mm spacer)

Tires - 245-35-19 Federal 595


TM


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Front - 19 x 8.5, ET 45 (7mm spacer)
> Rear - 19 x 10, ET 58 (15mm spacer)
> 
> Tires - 245-35-19 Federal 595
> ...


Were you shooting for some poke in the rear and is that the reason behind you adding thick spacers?


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> ^ These wheels make my BLQ's look like shat!!
> 
> Damn...I want new wheels now.
> :thumbup:


IMO much better with a8 wheels
so good combo, silver + r-line + cantona wheels
dont change, vossen with chrome frame, nooo ... no chrome on wheels !


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

van33 said:


> Were you shooting for some poke in the rear and is that the reason behind you adding thick spacers?


Needed the 15mm spacers to clear the rear strut & wheel liner for the 10" wide wheel.
I am actually happy with the resulting look (small poke).


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

hey rs-dude, 

any update on the tire sizes on these?? particularly the fronts :laugh:




rs-dude said:


> First of all..thank you so much for all the feedback
> All the comments and the effort in it, I'm really overwhelmed guys.
> :wave:
> I appreciate it a lot
> ...


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Well here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey where did u get the vw sticker to replace the alzor cap sticker? or did u find a vw cap that fit and replaced the alzor caps?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Yeah I ordered it on the 8th, they said it's probably too late and Bud isn't in today, so I'd have to wait until Monday to attempt a cancel. He said at that point it's most likely way too late.
> 
> He said if he was a betting man, I'd see it middle next week.
> 
> ...


How were the alzors? About to order a set


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> After days of searching and PM'ing (thanks everyone for the help), I've decided on
> 
> 19" Interlago reps
> 
> ...


im in the same exact predicament! let me know what u decide or what u did thanks


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Devilsy2k said:


> Wheels: Alzor 620 18x8 +35
> Suspension: Eibach Pro-Kit
> Tires: Sumitomo HTR Z III 235/35/18


review and testament on the alzors? about to order a 19in set myself


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

The Alzor is the same as ANY other repo out there. It's simply re-branded as Alzor by ECS. They're all the same tho, wether you get em from powerwheelspro, ecs, oewheels, oewheels plus, etc. They all made in the same factory in China. They're good tho and reasonably priced as well.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> I got my alignment done right after the sprigs were installed. I was planning to get it checked again now that the springs have settled. Do you think that could have something to do with the sound? It's hard to get it on camera but it's evident sitting in the car but when driving in a quiet neighborhood.


First of all, never get an alignment after a suspension install. You gotta let it settle before getting one. Typically after 500-1000 miles. I doubt that your tires (conti dws - nice tires) or being lowered on Eibach's ( nice -springs) are whats causing the noise. I could be wrong tho. But, I would start by looking at the stop tech brakes first, then getting the alignment checked and so on.

Good luck.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

van33 said:


> The Alzor is the same as ANY other repo out there. It's simply re-branded as Alzor by ECS. They're all the same tho, wether you get em from powerwheelspro, ecs, oewheels, oewheels plus, etc. They all made in the same factory in China. They're good tho and reasonably priced as well.


Dude, that helps A LOT. I really appreciate it. Because I can get the 19inch Interlagos Alzor reps from ECS for 499$ and 565$ shipped! I just gotta decide if it would cost more to buy wheels and tires seperatly in the end and mounting/balancing seperate...

Otherwise about what u said is good to know. I was looking at the 19in Interlagos reps by powerwheelpro and oem plus and they want 700 shipped for there reps. The one issues with the alzor though i was told you cant replace the alzor caps with vw caps because they have different clips>??????


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

van33 said:


> First of all, never get an alignment after a suspension install. You gotta let it settle before getting one. Typically after 500-1000 miles. I doubt that your tires (conti dws - nice tires) or being lowered on Eibach's ( nice -springs) are whats causing the noise. I could be wrong tho. But, I would start by looking at the stop tech brakes first, then getting the alignment checked and so on.
> 
> Good luck.


Hmm that's odd. I was misinformed then. I was told by every shop and even the dealer that I need to get the alignment done after the install. But anyway, I got the alignment done yesterday since I was due for it anyway since the springs seem to have settled. Let me ask you this. Do the brake pads actually maintain contact with the rotors or some other brake component while the car is in motion? Because that would explain the noise and I noticed that the noise actually does get a bit louder under braking.

By the way, Tire Barn said the alignment in the front driver side and rear passenger (slightly) sides were off. He said that the rear negative camber will happen because of the lowering springs and need not be corrected. But they did correct the front side which was off. I also got all the wheels re-balanced. And yes they had a Hunter GSP970


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



praneetloke said:


> Hmm that's odd. I was misinformed then. I was told by every shop and even the dealer that I need to get the alignment done after the install.


Yeah, if you do right away, car will be out of alignment again after the springs/coils settle. Better to wait.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> Dude, that helps A LOT. I really appreciate it. Because I can get the 19inch Interlagos Alzor reps from ECS for 499$ and 565$ shipped! I just gotta decide if it would cost more to buy wheels and tires seperatly in the end and mounting/balancing seperate...
> 
> Otherwise about what u said is good to know. I was looking at the 19in Interlagos reps by powerwheelpro and oem plus and they want 700 shipped for there reps. The one issues with the alzor though i was told you cant replace the alzor caps with vw caps because they have different clips>??????


Go for it, dude. Get em where it's cheaper cause they're all the same anyhow. Try USARim.com as well and see if you can get a better deal from them. That's where I got mine almost 8 months ago and they're still in one piece :laugh:. They're strong (have hit some really bad pot holes) and the finish is still good as well (no peeling).


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

van33 said:


> The Alzor is the same as ANY other repo out there. It's simply re-branded as Alzor by ECS. They're all the same tho, wether you get em from powerwheelspro, ecs, oewheels, oewheels plus, etc. They all made in the same factory in China. They're good tho and reasonably priced as well.





van33 said:


> Lowered last weekend on Eiback Pro Kit springs. Check my sig for more info about the wheels and tires. Love the ride and stance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what brand interlagos reps are those? looks great on eibach!


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


>


no more pics of your car, it makes me hate mine.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

phareastcoastb4 said:


>


Nice looking car. How do you like the hideaway plate? Does it rattle and is it secure?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> what brand interlagos reps are those? looks great on eibach!


I don't think it has a brand. Again, reps are reps, and they all come from the sale place (China). The ones that I have, I got from http://www.usarim.com/. They were on special last December and I got em for $500 shipped. I'm moved on to coilovers now just to let you know. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

van33 said:


> I don't think it has a brand. Again, reps are reps, and they all come from the sale place (China). The ones that I have, I got from http://www.usarim.com/. They were on special last December and I got em for $500 shipped. I'm moved on to coilovers now just to let you know. I'll post pics soon.


thats a good price. i noticed usarim doesn't sell the interlagos reps in 19s .


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> It looks good, but hard to tell still though hmmm... I wish you had the lip, I'd ask for more pics.
> 
> I'm conflicted now.


what suspension were u on in the pic with the interlagos wheels? your sig says eibach pro it? that looks pretty low and good if thats the case in that pic.:thumbup:


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> 235-35-19 toyo proxes4 plus with oettinger RXX 19x8.5 with et35 . St coil overs with the rear all the way down and 3 threads to go up front .


thanks


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr_Jones said:


> thanks


yeah, his car is sweet!


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

I changed the Q7s for A7s.
20x8.5 ET33 w/ 245/30/20 Lowered with Eibach Pro.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I changed the Q7s for A7s.
> 20x8.5 ET33 w/ 245/30/20 Lowered with Eibach Pro.


that looks a-may-zing!!!! 20 inch rims on eibach makes it look like ur on coilovers! do the 245's help your stance as well? i may steal your ideas! ur car looks outstanding!:beer::beer:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I changed the Q7s for A7s.
> 20x8.5 ET33 w/ 245/30/20 Lowered with Eibach Pro.


Dude, you change your wheels like women change their purses. Nice setup!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I changed the Q7s for A7s.
> 20x8.5 ET33 w/ 245/30/20 Lowered with Eibach Pro.


Looks good, can you take close up picture of the tire stretch profile. I have not seen a profile of a 245/30 on a 8.5 only 235/30.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

nice wheels


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Trying to decide between these two. Any ideas? Verde Parallax or RS3 reps? I have the deep black pearl CC. 


















SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

munnarg said:


> Trying to decide between these two. Any ideas? Verde Parallax or RS3 reps? I have the deep black pearl CC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was close to buying the Verde Parallax. The price is right!
Love the "open" look, but I don't have a BIG BRAKE KIT to show!
Our OEM calipers look like :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
Anything open CRIES for at least caliper covers (cheap on ebay).

Decided on the Vossen 082 that I got a "buy" on (discontinued).

TM


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm leaning towards the Verde for the simple fact I don't see anyone else with them. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RS3 Reps! Verde dsnt look good imo


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

volkscedes said:


> that looks a-may-zing!!!! 20 inch rims on eibach makes it look like ur on coilovers! do the 245's help your stance as well? i may steal your ideas! ur car looks outstanding!:beer::beer:


Thanks, the 245s look better on the 8.5s, no stretch. 



van33 said:


> Dude, you change your wheels like women change their purses. Nice setup!


I know, hopefully I can keep this setup for a while.



kaeo773 said:


> Looks good, can you take close up picture of the tire stretch profile. I have not seen a profile of a 245/30 on a 8.5 only 235/30.


There is no stretch as at all. The Q7s were 9s and I had a small stretch, nothing crazy tho.
I will take more pics later.


BORA RSI said:


> nice wheels


Thanks


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

van33 said:


> Dude, you change your wheels like women change their purses. Nice setup!


Haha, looks great thought. What did he have before?



Boricua_aoc said:


> Thanks, the 245s look better on the 8.5s no stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you say 8.5 you mean your size rim and 8.5? Like are those 20s or 19s?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> When you say 8.5 you mean your size rim and 8.5? Like are those 20s or 19s?


He has 20" wheels

8.5" *wide*


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> He has 20" wheels
> 
> 8.5" *wide*


Ok thanks, yah those are really nice and he has a great stance. I may do the eibach pro kit route with 20s


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> Thats what he said and thats what it says....isnt there a b7 rs4 looking wheel that comes on a4s and tt's etc? Could it be that?





Turb02 said:


> The s line wheels?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


these http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...t-oem-wheels-update-your-s426amp-3b-a4&cat=48


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> these http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...t-oem-wheels-update-your-s426amp-3b-a4&cat=48


these wheels look great on CC... and i love the finish! 

What color is ur CC, man? I dnt believe i seen picts!


----------



## gray422 (May 4, 2013)

Barzing said:


> New wheels on my CC
> 19 X 9,5 Rotiform BLQ Concave
> General Tire G-Max 225-35-R19
> STD COILOVER SUSPENSION



I NEED to know these offset im either gonna run 19x9.5 or 10 all around .


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

gray422 said:


> I NEED to know these offset im either gonna run 19x9.5 or 10 all around .


The profile shows the OP hasn't logged in since 4/12 so you probably won't get a definitive answer.

Rotiform website shows the 9.5 BLQ come in et35 or et25. My guess would be these are et25, or he's running a spacer.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> these wheels look great on CC... and i love the finish!
> 
> What color is ur CC, man? I dnt believe i seen picts!


You like that finish? The current owner said they were repainted. Should i get them? he will sell them to me for 475$ . my only thing is there 19x9 and et 52. will that be a problem?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



volkscedes said:


> You like that finish? The current owner said they were repainted. Should i get them? he will sell them to me for 475$ . my only thing is there 19x9 and et 52. will that be a problem?


Jesus, just buy something. They look great on the CC...then have them refinished or rock them the way they are. There are cc's that have spacers for wheels with offsets similar to those wheel's offset...it's a good deal

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



munnarg said:


> Trying to decide between these two. Any ideas? Verde Parallax or RS3 reps? I have the deep black pearl CC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how rs3 wheels look on my black cc


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> You like that finish? The current owner said they were repainted. Should i get them? he will sell them to me for 475$ . my only thing is there 19x9 and et 52. will that be a problem?





Turb02 said:


> Jesus, just buy something. They look great on the CC...then have them refinished or rock them the way they are. There are cc's that have spacers for wheels with offsets similar to those wheel's offset...it's a good deal
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


totally agree w Turbo02(sry dnt knw ur name).... Good deal n they look great on CC!!! esp they are oem u can always sell em for more!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

peterek said:


> This is how rs3 wheels look on my black cc





Stero1D said:


> totally agree w Turbo02(sry dnt knw ur name).... Good deal n they look great on CC!!! esp they are oem u can always sell em for more!


Yeah, plan to pick them up in Orlando this week. Im trying to figure out a good tire for them atm.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

volkscedes said:


> Haha, looks great thought. What did he have before?


I had a set of Audi Q7 and a set of Sagittas before.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I had a set of Audi Q7 and a set of Sagittas before.


i want some Sagittas reps so bad but i cant find them so going with interlagos reps and a set of rs4/TT oem wheels


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

CC808 said:


> hey rs-dude,
> 
> any update on the tire sizes on these?? particularly the fronts :laugh:


Hey CC808.

Yes sir, 245/30 front and 255/30 back (Nankang tires)


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



peterek said:


> This is how rs3 wheels look on my black cc


That's settles it then, thanks. Now to find the best price I can. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

eibach pro kit on stock oem phoenixs


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



munnarg said:


> That's settles it then, thanks. Now to find the best price I can.
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


I got then from powerwheelspro.com


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

madeinkorea23 said:


> I took some pictures to show you how it sits with the fender. Not the best pics but hope these work for you.


Love this one


----------



## TonyCC (Apr 22, 2012)

*From Russia with Love*

Some new photos of my CC


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

TonyCC said:


> Some new photos of my CC


SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! What drop are you on? Here is MY fav...


----------



## TonyCC (Apr 22, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! What drop are you on? Here is MY fav...


-40mm H&R. Going to install air suspension in winter


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

TonyCC said:


> -40mm H&R. Going to install air suspension in winter


your dirty little b word. gonna look gorgeous!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

digga4 said:


> Just threw them on this morning, excuse the car.... it needs a bath
> 
> Love them!! Really happy with results
> 
> ...


Guys....I am sad to say I traded in the CC this week. ......and I know this is not the sale forum but I wanted you to know my wheel/tire package and suspension as seen in pics is for sale


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

digga4 said:


> Guys....I am sad to say I traded in the CC this week. ......and I know this is not the sale forum but I wanted you to know my wheel/tire package and suspension as seen in pics is for sale


THE ONLY Lowering springs with ZERO Reverse rake! Proper spring drop and rides like stock BUT BETTER! No floating feeling, half the body rool, ans sticks in corners like my old GTI! Love it. Top STOCK and Bottom Eibachs. 48 hours later..still dropping.

[/URL]


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> THE ONLY Lowering springs with ZERO Reverse rake! Proper spring drop and rides like stock BUT BETTER! No floating feeling, half the body rool, ans sticks in corners like my old GTI! Love it. Top STOCK and Bottom Eibachs. 48 hours later..still dropping.


Told ya they were the way to go :thumbup:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Told ya they were the way to go :thumbup:


you and KOWCC get all the credit for helping me choose, im over 48 hours settled , ill post up some nice cam phone pics i took last night.... 

now im debating on a fake r-line ebay kit or wheels and tires next. what do you think of a mb8 wheel (amg rep) with 32 offset, 245/35 front and 255/35 rear? 1400 for wheels/tires/mount&balance/hardware/caps and including alignment

edit: I had these Eibach Pro kit springs installed on Thursday morning. It is now Saturday morning. I can see they have settled toa 3 finger smooshed-in gao to 1 and a half..hopefully its still settling and be 1 all around..here are some photos i took last night with my phone . thanks again SNOBRDRDAN and KOWCC for the persistent recommendation on these! i can say i had money for coils but went this route and am very happy!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

I had these Eibach Pro kit springs installed on Thursday morning. It is now Saturday morning. I can see they have settled toa 3 finger smooshed-in gao to 1 and a half..hopefully its still settling and be 1 all around..here are some photos i took last night with my phone .


----------



## OMFG. (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Seriously, 2 posts with the EXACT same photos:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Guy has some REALLY big fingers too!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

waltern said:


> Guy has some REALLY big fingers too!


:laugh:


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Dude says 1 finger gap from Eibach's.........DEF


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Dude says 1 finger gap from Eibach's.........DEF


Wishful thinking


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

I meant to type 2 fingers and didnt mean the double post...internet was lagging and i clicked post 2 times causing the double post. Sorry guys!
edit: i think im gonna buy a set of used solo werks to keep around when and if i wanna go even lower in the future.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

It would be hard to type with fingers that thick; I get it.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

waltern said:


> It would be hard to type with fingers that thick; I get it.


sorry, im actually hella flesh


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> sorry, im actually hella flesh


hella flesh?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

van33 said:


> hella flesh?


im being sarcastic. i really love these eibachs but went ahead and ordered a set of solo-works just incase i want to go lower in the future. got them for 400$ shipped on ebay. :beer::beer:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



volkscedes said:


> im being sarcastic. i really love these eibachs but went ahead and ordered a set of solo-works just incase i want to go lower in the future. got them for 400$ shipped on ebay. :beer::beer:


Link? 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> im being sarcastic. i really love these eibachs but went ahead and ordered a set of solo-works just incase i want to go lower in the future. got them for 400$ shipped on ebay. :beer::beer:


That's a great price. Not so sure if the coils are great as well :laugh:.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Link?
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


bro, u dnt want that on ur fancy CC bro!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> bro, u dnt want that on ur fancy CC bro!


Guess I'll go with the springs for now then. Thanks Serge lol.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Guess I'll go with the springs for now then. Thanks Serge lol.


Agree!  U spent over 1k for RNS but you are going to spedn 400 on a crappy coilovers! its a no-no :laugh:


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

2010 VW CC 2.0T DSG

MKV Neuspeed Race Springs 2.0" drop all around

20x8.5 OEM Audi Peelers et33 5x112

245/30/20 Achilles ATR Sport Tires


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

bronz said:


> 2010 VW CC 2.0T DSG
> 
> MKV Neuspeed Race Springs 2.0" drop all around
> 
> ...


GOD D*AMMIT!! I cant keep doing this! You made me change my mind as for wheels and wheel size again! FREAKING GORGEOUS! Those are Neuspeed Lowering springs? You look like your on coils with that setup!!!!! And great job on the Achillies Sport tires, I thought i was the only person who knew about them! A great tire and good price!! I am going to PM u, i have a few questions, unreal! More pics plzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Agree!  U spent over 1k for RNS but you are going to spedn 400 on a crappy coilovers! its a no-no :laugh:


^^ what he said :thumbup:


----------



## gray422 (May 4, 2013)

lol damn alright but thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

20" peelers look great. I really want a 5 spoke and i think those will be my next wheel, Im between those and th 19" VMRs The Audi wheels just look great though


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> 20" peelers look great. I really want a 5 spoke and i think those will be my next wheel, Im between those and th 19" VMRs The Audi wheels just look great though


agree. you can get them cheap on eBay


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Agree!  U spent over 1k for RNS but you are going to spedn 400 on a crappy coilovers! its a no-no :laugh:





van33 said:


> ^^ what he said :thumbup:


Valid point. I think I'm just going to buy the RS3 replicas and put them in storage until either later this year or next spring. I can't decide on which tires I want and I've got some stuff coming up that my money will be better spent on.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Agree!  U spent over 1k for RNS but you are going to spedn 400 on a crappy coilovers! its a no-no :laugh:


Sorry, but I can't hear you over the sound of how much lower than you I am. 










The Solo-Werks are great coilovers; take an opinion from me who actually owns them, rather than someone who has probably never ridden in a car on a set.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Just avoid bumpy roads and go slow in bumps.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Sorry, but I can't hear you over the sound of how much lower than you I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: 
lets wait for salt and 0 degrees during winter


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Just avoid bumpy roads and go slow in bumps.


Why stop at train tracks like school bus? Because VW. :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Why stop at train tracks like school bus? Because VW. :laugh:


:thumbup: ha ha ha


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

More pictures of my car with 8,5x20 ET 45 Audi Cantona.
225/30 Kumho Ecsta tires.

Spacers added, 15mm front and 5mm back..

Lowered on KW V1.


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Few more..


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

rs-dude said:


> Few more..


Man I love the clean, simple sexy look of those wide spoke wheels! Your ride is looking sweet!


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah looks really good


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

bronz said:


> yeah looks really good


Is there a similar wheels that actually accessible and cheaper. This is by far my fav car on here. Beautiful


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

bronz said:


> 2010 VW CC 2.0T DSG
> 
> MKV Neuspeed Race Springs 2.0" drop all around
> 
> ...


Very nice... and I knew volks would chime in with exactly what was on my mind when I saw it...



volkscedes said:


> GOD D*AMMIT!! I cant keep doing this! You made me change my mind as for wheels and wheel size again! FREAKING GORGEOUS!






rs-dude said:


> More pictures of my car with 8,5x20 ET 45 Audi Cantona.
> 225/30 Kumho Ecsta tires.
> 
> Spacers added, 15mm front and 5mm back..
> ...



SWEET JESUS...


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr_Jones said:


> Very nice... and I knew volks would chime in with exactly what was on my mind when I saw it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO i knowwww! This car makes me wanna set mine on fire POS! lol


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

rs-dude said:


> Few more..


WOW .. I need to step up my CC game .. LOL :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> WOW .. I need to step up my CC game .. LOL :thumbup::thumbup:


this car makes all cc owners feel like there doing something horribly wrong. :banghead:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> this car makes all cc owners feel like there doing something horribly wrong. :banghead:


Speak for yourself :laugh:. I know what vision I have for mine and it's definitely not that. It does look really nice though.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Looks good, but also looks like OEM. It's cool though, we all have different thoughts on how our CC's should look.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Speak for yourself :laugh:. I know what vision I have for mine and it's definitely not that. It does look really nice though.


Dont get me wrong, i love my car, but that car takes the cake..takes all the cakesssss


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I'm running Bilstein PSS10's, 20" BBS CH-R in matte titanium on 225-30-20 Falken's


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

PGZee said:


> I'm running Bilstein PSS10's, 20" BBS CH-R in matte titanium on 225-30-20 Falken's


Now that's a first, at least in my book. Bilstein coils, very nice. How low do they go and how's the ride?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Hi Van. That's as low as they go in the picture. The ride is great for being on rubber bands, better than I expected. Big bumps will wake you up, but when the stocks are on with the stocks tires, it's doesn't feel much different than stock at all.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



munnarg said:


> Valid point. I think I'm just going to buy the RS3 replicas and put them in storage until either later this year or next spring. I can't decide on which tires I want and I've got some stuff coming up that my money will be better spent on.


R you pregnant?Again? 

go w summer Nitto555, n use stockers for winter! Come on, buying rims b storing them cz u cant decide on tire? BS, my friend, BS


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

volkscedes said:


> Is there a similar wheels that actually accessible and cheaper. This is by far my fav car on here. Beautiful


Tsw spa and tsw vortex are similar...I've been eyeing them for a bit now


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Passatryde said:


> Tsw spa and tsw vortex are similar...I've been eyeing them for a bit now


Thnx bud gonna check them out now! i have been looking at some e63 amg reps in 19s staggered the past few days im gonna check out those tsws


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I need some help from then wheel gurus...

What size tires will I need to run these? They are OEM S8 20x9. I've got a local guys who is selling these and I may pick them up and toss them on the CC. 

Anyone have any pics of these on one of our cars?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

PGZee said:


> Hi Van. That's as low as they go in the picture. The ride is great for being on rubber bands, better than I expected. Big bumps will wake you up, but when the stocks are on with the stocks tires, it's doesn't feel much different than stock at all.


So if those coils are all the way down, what is the fender to ground height you are at?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

anybody rocking these on there cc http://www.ebay.com/itm/160989383982?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Want some opinions on either stainless lip vs machined lip


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Machined looks cleaner IMO... :thumbup:


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Hi Kaeo, I'll measure the FTG height and get back to you.


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I second the machined look!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

PGZee said:


> Hi Kaeo, I'll measure the FTG height and get back to you.


Thanks, I am on Koni coils and need to raise it up from the 25 they set it at. I plan of raising it to 26, another member on springs has 20's which sit at 26 and it looks great.

Also I knew 3ZERO3 sounded familiar to me, a good friend Scott had his Porsche tuned by that company. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...153265.-2207520000.1373565860.&type=3&theater


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> I need some help from then wheel gurus...
> 
> What size tires will I need to run these? They are OEM S8 20x9. I've got a local guys who is selling these and I may pick them up and toss them on the CC.
> 
> Anyone have any pics of these on one of our cars?



I would go 245-30-20 or 255-30-20.
Then test fit for spacer size.

TM


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> Want some opinions on either stainless lip vs machined lip



What wheels are those? They look great.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

rroman said:


> What wheels are those? They look great.


Google image search is telling me "Savini Black Di Forza BM4"


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Hi Kaeo, I'm at 25.5" FTG height.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Boricua_aoc said:


> http://www.pyspeed.com/VW521-OEM-Replica-VW-Scirocco-Audi-VW-p/oem-vw521-19.htm


Mallory Reps WITH 235 tires $808 http://www.oewheelsllc.com/Wheels_3/...r-20x8-5-SET_3

Mallory Reps with 225 Tires $788 http://www.oewheelsllc.com/Wheels_3/...r-20x8-5-SET_2

And Mallory Reps by themselves $380 http://www.oewheelsllc.com/20-Fits-M...ver-20x8-5-SET


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> Mallory Reps WITH 235 tires $808 http://www.oewheelsllc.com/Wheels_3/...r-20x8-5-SET_3
> 
> Mallory Reps with 225 Tires $788 http://www.oewheelsllc.com/Wheels_3/...r-20x8-5-SET_2
> 
> And Mallory Reps by themselves $380 http://www.oewheelsllc.com/20-Fits-M...ver-20x8-5-SET


Why dont u just spend some money on something quality and stop chasing Reps. You seem to be all about the bargain and dont really care about a quality product. I think you shoulda bought a honda.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> Why dont u just spend some money on something quality and stop chasing Reps. You seem to be all about the bargain and dont really care about a quality product. I think you shoulda bought a honda.


what about everyone else on here with reps? a big majority, no?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

pehaps i shouldnt of signled you out. This forum is pretty much all about suspension and wheels. I just notice you seem to go after the cheapest thing u can get your hands on, lol


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

i can't argue with that, i am quite the jew
http://admin.fridayfunfacts.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/JewishGuy.jpg i actually just had my girlfriend take this


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> i can't argue with that, i am quite the jew
> http://admin.fridayfunfacts.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/JewishGuy.jpg i actually just had my girlfriend take this


Just buy my wheels and tires 

You will be getting a bargain over retail and at least you are getting a quality reputable brand wheel....and basically the best tire you will find at this size.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

digga4 said:


> Just buy my wheels and tires
> 
> You will be getting a bargain over retail and at least you are getting a quality reputable brand wheel....and basically the best tire you will find at this size.


i like your wheels but i want that OEM+look


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



kaeo773 said:


> Want some opinions on either stainless lip vs machined lip


Machined faced I think would look better these wheels are really nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> i like your wheels but i *just CAN'T make up my mind on my own, so I'm going to make another half dozen posts asking about a dozen more wheels*


Fixed that for you!  :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Quinones said:


> Fixed that for you!  :laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Was thinking about picking up a set of Audi A8 monoblocks (pie plates, sewer caps) for the CC. I have looked just about everywhere for a picture of a CC that has them. No luck yet. Is this because they do not fit? They are 18x8 et 48. I know I will most likely need spacers. Any insight would be appreciated.

Its Friday :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

*AR Mavericks chrome 20x8.5 ET40 with 235/30ZR20 & Tuning Art Coilovers*

Click to enlarge














NOTE: Does anybody know how to repgrogram new TPMS' on the car? I have VCDS and cable. Thanks!!!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^
I have had 3 sets of wheels on my '12 and never had to reprogram the tpms.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Quinones said:


> Fixed that for you!  :laugh:


i just spit my juice out lol 



Stero1D said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh::laugh:


verbal abuse ftw lol


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> NOTE: Does anybody know how to repgrogram new TPMS' on the car? I have VCDS and cable. Thanks!!!


What new TPMS sensors did you buy? I am in the market for new ones for my new wheels


----------



## TDUB2hotty (Mar 8, 2011)

Veedubin02 said:


> SCOTTI3 B33 Why are you running such a huge tire? You should have a 30 series tire not a 35 on there. Your speedo is now about 6% off which is a pretty good amount off. For example when your speedo reads 60MPH you are actually going 63.4MPH.



DUDE... I always wondered why that was...that happened to a couple of my previous cars. Been driven me crazy :banghead: 

Never woulda thought


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

False alarm! My TMPS was flashing because 1 tire was 39 psi. It flashed then go away. The others are 45 psi. I guess I can reprogram that to warn me when they go below 45 psi (since these are 30 series tires I want to keep them 50 psi...)

Any idea how to reprogram the warning PSI?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> False alarm! My TMPS was flashing because 1 tire was 39 psi. It flashed then go away. The others are 45 psi. I guess I can reprogram that to warn me when they go below 45 psi (since these are 30 series tires I want to keep them 50 psi...)
> 
> Any idea how to reprogram the warning PSI?



Did you buy OEM TMPS or aftermarket?


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Looks good, but also looks like OEM.


...and I think that's what makes it awesome IMO. Looks like everything belongs... because I've seen the other side and it ain't all pretty. To each his own though.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> Did you buy OEM TMPS or aftermarket?


OEM TPMS. New ones took over old ones somehow... Didn't have to reprogram or anything... eBay. Dirt cheap


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> OEM TPMS. New ones took over old ones somehow... Didn't have to reprogram or anything... eBay. Dirt cheap


can you post the ebay item link


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> can you post the ebay item link


All I did was search vw cc tpms and selected US only and price+shipping lowest first... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140916315487

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390557996560


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> All I did was search vw cc tpms and selected US only and price+shipping lowest first...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140916315487
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390557996560


I just realized mine are much higher in cost for being 2012, mine use a differnt TMPS at 433mhz


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> I just realized mine are much higher in cost for being 2012, mine use a differnt TMPS at 433mhz


Oh I see, gotchat. Do the same search and use my preferences.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Which would you guys recommend? NGP Type 1, ST Coilovers or Solowerks S1? I'm looking for real advice here so I can make a purchase this weekend. I haven't found an overwhelming amount of reviews on the NGPs, but what I've seen have all been good.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



munnarg said:


> Which would you guys recommend? NGP Type 1, ST Coilovers or Solowerks S1? I'm looking for real advice here so I can make a purchase this weekend. I haven't found an overwhelming amount of reviews on the NGPs, but what I've seen have all been good.


Shs  or Konis


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Shs  or Konis


I'll PM you my PayPal account so you can make a donation to the SHS or Koni fund :laugh:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Okay, so i ordered a set of lowering springs for the cc from autoplicity.com on the 21st of June, and I'm still waiting on them to "ship" from the manufacturer...... anything fishy? or am I just too anxious? Called today and they said they were shipping out today and the manufacturer would send me tracking info. They also added that since it is taking so long, they are probably back ordered.


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

Question for CC drivers riding on 20's. How much is your speedometer off and more important how off is your mileage? Im actually confused if bigger wheels could throw off your miles recorded.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

kingtito said:


> Question for CC drivers riding on 20's. How much is your speedometer off and more important how off is your mileage? Im actually confused if bigger wheels could throw off your miles recorded.


this will answer all your questions, just enter you oem tire info and future tire set up
http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Tire-Size-Calculator


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> this will answer all your questions, just enter you oem tire info and future tire set up
> http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Tire-Size-Calculator


Great answer. It's not just the diameter/radius 20 that counts, it's the width of the tire, the tire % of the width (middle number usually) AND the diameter.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Discrepancy of 20's (actually got better I think) --click to enlarge--


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

munnarg said:


> Which would you guys recommend? NGP Type 1, ST Coilovers or Solowerks S1? I'm looking for real advice here so I can make a purchase this weekend. I haven't found an overwhelming amount of reviews on the NGPs, but what I've seen have all been good.


NGP's = ST's....they're the same (made for NGP) and not a bad coilover at all. Ride nice.
Guys on golfmk6.com have them and like them.

They're 25% off right now actually:
http://www.ngpracing.com/newstore/n...i-mk5-mk6-rabbit-golf-mk5-mk6-audi-a3-8p.html

SHS's are stainless & $999 SHIPPED right now....same drop as the ST's. Ride is very comfortable.

Solowerks ride okay, and go lower if that's what you're trying to achieve


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

can anyone tell me the name of these merc wheels or post up pics of there cc on these...after the 20in convo...i can pick these up for cheapppp. maybe some back up wheels..im not completely sold on them tho http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/pts/3876491312.html


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> can anyone tell me the name of these merc wheels or post up pics of there cc on these...after the 20in convo...i can pick these up for cheapppp. maybe some back up wheels..im not completely sold on them tho http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/pts/3876491312.html


$900 for those is a total ripoff:facepalm:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> $900 for those is a total ripoff:facepalm:


Yeah, i thought so. He is offering me 500$ now picked up with broke hubcentric rings. Thoughts on that?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



volkscedes said:


> can anyone tell me the name of these merc wheels or post up pics of there cc on these...after the 20in convo...i can pick these up for cheapppp. maybe some back up wheels..im not completely sold on them tho http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/pts/3876491312.html


Y dnt you use google n do it urself?! Or call Tony(seller) n ask? 

Good luck


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> Yeah, i thought so. He is offering me 500$ now picked up with broke hubcentric rings. Thoughts on that?


Hubcentric rings are only a few bucks, no big deal. I would have replaced them anyways if I was buying used wheels.

You live in FL, so I would not even buy plastic ones, get metal ones


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



snobrdrdan said:


> NGP's = ST's....they're the same (made for NGP) and not a bad coilover at all. Ride nice.
> Guys on golfmk6.com have them and like them.
> 
> They're 25% off right now actually:
> ...


Thanks for the informed response. I'm not looking to slam it at all. I just wanted it lower but not on something that will cause more harm than good. NGP it is. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

Leaving a little note here, these wheels and tires are for sale, as well as my solo works (PM me if your interested)





20x10 et 50 245/30
20x8.8 et32 225/30
Solo werks with plenty of thread left all around


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

R.Byers said:


> Leaving a little note here, these wheels and tires are for sale, as well as my solo works (PM me if your interested)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you selling them? Looks great!


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

kingtito said:


> Why you selling them? Looks great!


Parting it out and selling it.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Why sell? Didn't you just get it not too long ago?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

R.Byers said:


> Parting it out and selling it.


x2, You had them less than a month, was the ride to harsh for you?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pm'd regarding coils...but you know that already

I'm mobile...screw the grammar and spelling!


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



kaeo773 said:


> x2, You had them less than a month, was the ride to harsh for you?


Nope the ride was fine. I have two vehicles and I'm itching to build something fast again. Therefore the CC has to go so I can start something else.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

R.Byers said:


> Nope the ride was fine. I have two vehicles and I'm itching to build something fast again. Therefore the CC has to go so I can start something else.



Just curious......
What size spacers are you using for the 20 x 10, ET 50 rear wheels?
You look pretty flush!

I am running 19 x 10, ET 48, with 15mm spacers and I poke a bit.
I was concerned about rubbing on the strut and/or the wheel well liner.

Thanks,

TM


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> NGP's = ST's....they're the same (made for NGP) and not a bad coilover at all. Ride nice.
> Guys on golfmk6.com have them and like them.
> 
> They're 25% off right now actually:
> http://www.ngpracing.com/newstore/n...i-mk5-mk6-rabbit-golf-mk5-mk6-audi-a3-8p.html


Thanks for putting the word out on our coilovers, but they're not actually rebranded ST's. They may share a few components between the two coilovers, but ours have different spring rates and shock valving from the ST's.


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> Just curious......
> What size spacers are you using for the 20 x 10, ET 50 rear wheels?
> You look pretty flush!
> 
> ...


My rears were et55, and I added a 5mm spacer so the final is et 50. It's pretty much flush


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

R.Byers said:


> My rears were et55, and I added a 5mm spacer so the final is et 50. It's pretty much flush



At ET 50, you have NO issues with rubbing on the inside???
I would love to get rid of my spacers to be more flush!
Here is my "poke" at ET 33 (ET 48 + 15mm spacer) 245-35-19:











Thanks,

TM


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> At ET 50, you have NO issues with rubbing on the inside???
> I would love to get rid of my spacers to be more flush!
> Here is my "poke" at ET 33 (ET 48 + 15mm spacer) 245-35-19:
> 
> ...


No issues at all


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

how much for the wheels and tires? feel free to PM if needed 





R.Byers said:


> Leaving a little note here, these wheels and tires are for sale, as well as my solo works (PM me if your interested)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for putting the word out on our coilovers, but they're not actually rebranded ST's. They may share a few components between the two coilovers, but ours have different spring rates and shock valving from the ST's.


PM sent


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

sorry for the phone pic, but airlift XL fronts, no sway, frame notched. airlift double bellow rears with koni struts and the wheels are continental GT 5 spokes, 19x9 ET 41 with a 225/35. 

still gotta tweak a couple things here and there but for owning the car for a couple weeks im satisfied for now.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

blue bags said:


> sorry for the phone pic, but airlift XL fronts, no sway, frame notched. airlift double bellow rears with koni struts and the wheels are continental GT 5 spokes, 19x9 ET 41 with a 225/35.
> 
> still gotta tweak a couple things here and there but for owning the car for a couple weeks im satisfied for now.


I wish I had $$$ for bags... I really want to do it.. But to keep it as low as I have it now (or maybe a bitty itty lower) and then raise it when I want a comfy ride...


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

Quick question on fender rolling for those that have done it. There are tons of threads out there on it, but the only one I found specific to the CC had 450 pages. What are the limitations/issues on rolling the rear fenders on a CC if any. I'm on ST coils at this point, but may go slightly lower with another set. My wheels have a slight poke so I know I'm going to rub if I go lower without doing something to the fenders.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Sphinx8751 said:


> Quick question on fender rolling for those that have done it. There are tons of threads out there on it, but the only one I found specific to the CC had 450 pages. What are the limitations/issues on rolling the rear fenders on a CC if any. I'm on ST coils at this point, but may go slightly lower with another set. My wheels have a slight poke so I know I'm going to rub if I go lower without doing something to the fenders.



What wheels are you running?

Brand & spec, please........


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sphinx8751 said:


> What are the limitations/issues on rolling the rear fenders on a CC if any. ]


The issue with the rears is that they don't have any lip to roll as opposed to the fronts. What is your wheel set up right now with offset?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

kaeo773 said:


> The issue with the rears is that they don't have any lip to roll as opposed to the fronts. What is your wheel set up right now with offset?


this^^^ less offset (remove spacer if possible), more tire stretch, camber, or new rims are your choices if you want to go lower. I threw spacers on mine the other day and had huge rubbing issues in the rear. Good luck!

looking at the photo again it looks like you have plenty of room to drop. STs don;t go crazy low even with perches removed and A3 platform springs (1/8" to 1/4" shorter)

I say just drop it more you likely won;t rub.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

blue bags said:


> sorry for the phone pic, but airlift XL fronts, no sway, frame notched. airlift double bellow rears with koni struts and the wheels are continental GT 5 spokes, 19x9 ET 41 with a 225/35.
> 
> still gotta tweak a couple things here and there but for owning the car for a couple weeks im satisfied for now.


Dope shiz!!!
Couple weeks in too huh! Good work.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Based on zimmer_CC's setup, He has AG Wheels M510 19x9.5 ET30 for front (225/35/19 i believe). 

I'm wondering if ET40 235/35/19 will fit the front after cutting part of fender liner and roll without rubbing strut.

I'm lowered on Vogtland/ST setup ~25 FTG


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

I need some help... I'm currently running 19x8.5 et45 all around on FK Silverline X's. Currently at 25" FTG. My front wheels aren't even close to flush with the fender, but I can't see any way to space them out without removing the fender liners and rolling the fenders. As they are, my front wheels only clear the edge of the fender liner by a mm or two. 

I know plenty of people on here are running 19x8.5 et35 with no problems, so what am I missing?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

05Black GLI...
I am running 19x8.5 et 35 BLQs, ftg 25" with no issues up front. I did not roll my fenders. The only time I have rubbed is when I hit a bump, or go over a speed bump with my wheels turned.


----------



## vrz (Jul 5, 2013)

R.Byers said:


> Leaving a little note here, these wheels and tires are for sale, as well as my solo works (PM me if your interested)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro that looks mint! Hows the ride? already making me feel great about my rims after seeing this! :laugh:
how low is that and do you get any rubbing?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

The wheels look exceptional! I would so buy them if they weren't 20s lol. No way I could survive here in Colorado with 20s

I don't imagine I'd be very safe on the road in the winter or have them long on Colorado roads.

In any case, GLWS!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

05BlackGLI said:


> I need some help... I'm currently running 19x8.5 et45 all around on FK Silverline X's. Currently at 25" FTG. My front wheels aren't even close to flush with the fender, but I can't see any way to space them out without removing the fender liners and rolling the fenders. As they are, my front wheels only clear the edge of the fender liner by a mm or two.
> 
> I know plenty of people on here are running 19x8.5 et35 with no problems, so what am I missing?


It depends on your tires (which you didn't mention at all).

More than likely....you'll have to stretch a narrower tire so you can be flush but not rub


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> It depends on your tires (which you didn't mention at all).
> 
> More than likely....you'll have to stretch a narrower tire so you can be flush but not rub


Currently running 235/35/19 - sorry!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> It depends on your tires (which you didn't mention at all).
> 
> More than likely....you'll have to stretch a narrower tire so you can be flush but not rub


I do not like stretched tires and ham :thumbdown:. ......:laugh:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Thanks for the informed response. I'm not looking to slam it at all. I just wanted it lower but not on something that will cause more harm than good. NGP it is.
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


If your not looking to slam your car, get a set of these a be happy.










KW V3 Inox...ftw.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

I didn't spend much on my coilovers and got all green on my alignment and asked for the rear & front to be as straight as possible, in the 0's and I got height adjustment and spring tension adjustment. It's also dual spring in the front, I can go 22"s and airbag if I wanted to but I don't...

click


```
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300894608794
```


----------



## Wea0versd (Jul 18, 2013)

Except for maybe bags but thats way down the line if it happens, we cant all be ballers like Matt.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> If your not looking to slam your car, get a set of these a be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get those for your car?
Pics installed?

I installed a set of V3's on a local guys Golf R and they rode AMAZING!!! I was blown away at how nice they rode.
Made my SHS's (which I thought were comfortable already) feel not as nice, lol


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> If your not looking to slam your car, get a set of these a be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Van, How low do the V3's go? What is your FTG now? I considered those, but figured I would be playing with the damping settings all the time. They would be great though.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for putting the word out on our coilovers, but they're not actually rebranded ST's. They may share a few components between the two coilovers, but ours have different spring rates and shock valving from the ST's.


Order placed :thumbup:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Finally got my H&R's on......
Stance sc 5ive
20x8.5 front
20x10 rear


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Guest2320 said:


> Finally got my H&R's on......
> Stance sc 5ive
> 20x8.5 front
> 20x10 rear
> ...


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Finally got my H&R's on......
> Stance sc 5ive
> 20x8.5 front
> 20x10 rear


Looks great. What size tires did you use? Specifically, what size in the rear and any fitment issues? I saw a CC at Waterfest this past weekend with 265/19 in the back. Looked really good with the wide tires, just wondering if there are any drawbacks to such a wide tire.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

rroman said:


> Looks great. What size tires did you use? Specifically, what size in the rear and any fitment issues? I saw a CC at Waterfest this past weekend with 265/19 in the back. Looked really good with the wide tires, just wondering if there are any drawbacks to such a wide tire.



Please advise offsets, spacers & tire sizes...... Front & Rear

Looks AMAZING.....

TM


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Based on zimmer_CC's setup, He has AG Wheels M510 19x9.5 ET30 for front (225/35/19 i believe).
> 
> I'm wondering if ET40 235/35/19 will fit the front after cutting part of fender liner and roll without rubbing strut.
> 
> I'm lowered on Vogtland/ST setup 25 FTG


umpkin:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Finally got my H&R's on......
> Stance sc 5ive
> 20x8.5 front
> 20x10 rear


Bro, glue those center-caps already  I glued mine:thumbup:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

cwwiii said:


> Guest2320 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got my H&R's on......
> ...


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> cwwiii said:
> 
> 
> > Guest2320 said:
> ...


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Guest2320 said:
> 
> 
> > cwwiii said:
> ...


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saw these 19" Audi RS6 wheels for sale...


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Copper plasti dip my wheels

I wanted a darker look, so black base coat then most of the copper coats on the spokes and lip.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Guest2320 said:


> S WORD said:
> 
> 
> > Guest2320 said:
> ...


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

i think it looks horrible when you have stretched tires and a gap. If you stretch tires you should be tucking tires


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

The whole reason for stretching a tire is to tuck under the fender so there is no rubbing issues. Some people also do it for the look as well.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

bronz said:


> i think it looks horrible when you have stretched tires and a gap. If you stretch tires you should be tucking tires


Wheels are too wide, man


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Guest2320 said:


> The whole reason for stretching a tire is to tuck under the fender so there is no rubbing issues. Some people also do it for the look as well.


And for poke


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought my rear was aggressive, that's some srs stretch N' poke. If you save for some coilovers that go real low it will look awesome!

* ST Coilovers all the way down
* OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels
* 235/35/19 Goodyear Eagle GT
* 10mm spacer in rear = ET31


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Stero1D said:


> Wheels are too wide, man


Just looks wrong. Don't see Mercedes or BMW's like this. Get smaller wheels.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> I thought my rear was aggressive, that's some srs stretch N' poke. If you save for some coilovers that go real low it will look awesome!
> 
> * ST Coilovers all the way down
> * OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels
> ...


Do you have any rubbing issues with this setup?

Do you mind posting a couple extra pics for offset reference?

Thanks


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

R.Byers said:


> Leaving a little note here, these wheels and tires are for sale, as well as my solo works (PM me if your interested)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad to see you are selling, this is one of the cleanest setups on a CC I have seen.



blue bags said:


> sorry for the phone pic, but airlift XL fronts, no sway, frame notched. airlift double bellow rears with koni struts and the wheels are continental GT 5 spokes, 19x9 ET 41 with a 225/35.
> 
> still gotta tweak a couple things here and there but for owning the car for a couple weeks im satisfied for now.


Not a big fan of bags, but this looks perfect! Those wheels suit the CC perfectly! What else do you have planned?



Guest2320 said:


> Finally got my H&R's on......
> Stance sc 5ive
> 20x8.5 front
> 20x10 rear


Dope! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Wheels look great and that stretch is perfect! But I definitely agree with the others, you need to slam this thing with that stretch. Looks like a donk right now lol.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Jusa358Sonic said:


> Just looks wrong. Don't see Mercedes or BMW's like this. Get smaller wheels.


Then you haven't seen many BMWs.... I think it's because cars with stretch like this are usually much lower and are tucking.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> S WORD said:
> 
> 
> > Guest2320 said:
> ...


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



FastB7S4 said:


> Then you haven't seen many BMWs.... I think it's because cars with stretch like this are usually much lower and are tucking.


The lip of the wheel looks about 1/4 to 1/2" past the fender.
Not a fan of that look at all. But we all have different taste. 
And I have seen plenty of BMW's.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Guest2320 said:


> S WORD said:
> 
> 
> > Guest2320 said:
> ...


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

ShadowWabbit: Do you have anymore pics of your setup? I ran a crazy setup like you on my old BMW and wish to the same with the CC. Any help with offsets would be much appreciated.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Okay...... just double checked the tire because of all the  comments..... tire size is 225/35/20 a little better? no? anyway here are some better pictures of the overall car.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

Amazing Pics!!!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Streb0708 said:


> ShadowWabbit: Do you have anymore pics of your setup? I ran a crazy setup like you on my old BMW and wish to the same with the CC. Any help with offsets would be much appreciated.


offsets are tricky, but there is a lot of info here on this thread.  




Guest2320 said:


> Okay...... just double checked the tire because of all the  comments..... tire size is 225/35/20 a little better? no? anyway here are some better pictures of the overall car.


that makes a lot more sense! :laugh: so we have the same rear wherel/tire size, you just have better offsets


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Okay...... just double checked the tire because of all the  comments..... tire size is 225/35/20 a little better? no? anyway here are some better pictures of the overall car.


I gotta hand it to you buddy, you're a sport. After all of the comments about your car, I was expecting an ugly comment from you by now. And if you we're anything like some of the peeps here, you would have cried and whined like a little girl, but you didn't. You're awesome! 

At the end of the day, it's your car and you do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> Okay...... just double checked the tire because of all the  comments..... tire size is 225/35/20 a little better? no? anyway here are some better pictures of the overall car.


Car looks wicked! I would put a wider tire on the back and widen the body! Looks nice! Staggered fitment is my favorite. But they way the rear tire sits it's a bit dangerous on a fast turn you could separate tire wall from rim, not good. Did this car ever make it to the AWD arena? The 2009 VR6 maybe? Don't know much history about these...


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

2014 OEM Audi S5 wheels and new rubber...
19x9 ET33 wrapped in 235x35's Mayrun tires on Eibach Pro Kit


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> If your not looking to slam your car, get a set of these a be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gonna post pics of those installed?!?!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

van33 said:


> I gotta hand it to you buddy, you're a sport. After all of the comments about your car, I was expecting an ugly comment from you by now. And if you we're anything like some of the peeps here, you would have cried and whined like a little girl, but you didn't. You're awesome!
> 
> At the end of the day, it's your car and you do whatever makes you happy.


Can't get bent outta shape about that stuff. :thumbup: Someone is always bound to disagree


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> Okay...... just double checked the tire because of all the  comments..... tire size is 225/35/20 a little better? no? anyway here are some better pictures of the overall car.


Sick car and sick photographer!:thumbup:


----------



## ccbbetterccme (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Finally put my wheels back on after originally having the wrong tire size. Currently running on solo werks coilovers. Tire size: 225/30/20
Wheels: XO Wheeles / berlin 20×8.5
Also installed after market front spoiler. Dectane headlights on the way via ups. Sorry for the crappy add busy at work

























Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BZCC (Jul 12, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Bridgestone Potenza Re760 225/50/17


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

BZCC said:


> Bridgestone Potenza Re760 225/50/17


I gotta ask.... Because I have *NO* clue what color my car is. Some say gold, some say silver, the car changes color from silver to gold, WHAT COLOR IS OUR CARS???

Thanks!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

ccbbetterccme said:


> Finally put my wheels back on after originally having the wrong tire size. Currently running on solo werks coilovers. Tire size: 225/30/20
> Wheels: XO Wheeles / berlin 20×8.5
> Also installed after market front spoiler. Dectane headlights on the way via ups. Sorry for the crappy add busy at work
> 
> ...


car looks beautiful! what kinda camera thou? also can you post more pics with just the fron bumper please. is that a gold coast bumper? i was thinking of just doing the lip or the side skirts first. so im def interested in more pics. thank you!:beer:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Gonna post pics of those installed?!?!


Sorry for the delay, Dan. Here are some quick pics. Will take better pictures tomorrow during the day. Just got my wheels and tires set installed today and didn't want to put up pics until then.

KW V3 Inox - All the way down, front and back (FTG - 24.9" front and 25" rear)
Wheels - Alzor Style 629 or VW Concept Wheels (19"x 8.5 - 57.1 bore size and 45 offset)
Tires - Falken Azenis FK 453 (235x35x19)




























All I can say about the ride is, Amazing!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> Van, How low do the V3's go? What is your FTG now? I considered those, but figured I would be playing with the damping settings all the time. They would be great though.


Hey, Walter. Sorry for the delayed response, btw. My ftg is 24.9" front and 25" rear. Love the ride of the V3. I could not be any happier with my setup.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

van33 said:


> Sorry for the delay, Dan. Here are some quick pics. Will take better pictures tomorrow during the day. Just got my wheels and tires set installed today and didn't want to put up pics until then.
> 
> KW V3 Inox - All the way down, front and back (FTG - 24.9" front and 25" rear)
> Wheels - Alzor Style 629 or VW Concept Wheels (19"x 8.5 - 57.1 bore size and 45 offset)
> ...


Don't forget looks, Amazing also! VERY NICE! Congrats!


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> Hey, Walter. Sorry for the delayed response, btw. My ftg is 24.9" front and 25" rear. Love the ride of the V3. I could not be any happier with my setup.


Love the wheels; car looks great. I am glad you finally settled on some wheels. Nice choice.:thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> Love the wheels; car looks great. I am glad you finally settled on some wheels. Nice choice.:thumbup:


Thanks. Now time to hunt some VW center caps that will fit these wheels. Any suggestions on where to get em? I asked ECS if they had any that would fit the wheels but they said no.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

van33 said:


> Thanks. Now time to hunt some VW center caps that will fit these wheels. Any suggestions on where to get em? I asked ECS if they had any that would fit the wheels but they said no.


Something quick for the meantime, considering existing ones are flat, you can cut (vinyl) black circle and a chrome VW circle emblem.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> Thanks. Now time to hunt some VW center caps that will fit these wheels. Any suggestions on where to get em? I asked ECS if they had any that would fit the wheels but they said no.


No suggestions for center caps. I have been trying to figure out a way to get vw caps on my Bentley's since I got them. My choices are spend $1,000 on all new centers, have someone custom fabricate something or be ridiculed by some on VORTEX for the Bentley B's. I chose the ridicule.:banghead:


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

van33 said:


> Thanks. Now time to hunt some VW center caps that will fit these wheels. Any suggestions on where to get em? I asked ECS if they had any that would fit the wheels but they said no.


In most cases with aftermarket wheels you should be able to push out the emblem in the center caps. You just need to measure the diameter, then you can order custom 3D gel emblems to swap out.


http://www.signdezine.co.uk/vinyl_graphics/proddetail.php?prod=3D-Domed-Gel-VW-wheelcenter


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

bronz said:


> 2010 VW CC 2.0T DSG
> 
> MKV Neuspeed Race Springs 2.0" drop all around
> 
> ...


My brotha from anotha motha! 

2014 OEM Audi S5 wheels and new rubber...
19x9 ET33 wrapped in 235x35's Mayrun tires on Eibach Pro Kit


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I like that a lot^


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> I like that a lot^


thanx boudah!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Honestly man, I may ditch the S Line/RS4 wheels and get these. I like the 20's but i think the 19s will better suite my requirements.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> Honestly man, I may ditch the S Line/RS4 wheels and get these. I like the 20's but i think the 19s will better suite my requirements.


I will vouch and say with a little stretch, lowering springs or coils, 19s with a agressive offset, look perfect imo. I wanted 20s too but now im glad i didnt..just because the way the 19s worked out. You have the b7 rs4 reps? I got lucky with these OEM peelers. I bought them from a 2014 S5 owner. Came with lugs, lug covers, caps, and they were on his car for aprox 1 week! He even gave me his vin to call audi to see what they sell for, a grand and change per wheel! I have these for sale now, there mint with new tires...i dont want to get rid of them but im saving for stage 3. I freaking love my cars look now but im getting addicted to the speed. Stage 1 is perfeccccct but i want more power now! Let me know if u wanna work something out. =)


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

No, Mine are OEM 19 x 8.5 A4 S Line ( RS4 similar ) differnce is not as concave and .5 narrower than B7 RS4.

I prfer OEM over reps, but thats me.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> No, Mine are OEM 19 x 8.5 A4 S Line ( RS4 similar ) differnce is not as concave and .5 narrower than B7 RS4.
> 
> I prfer OEM over reps, but thats me.


oem ftw:thumbup:


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> In most cases with aftermarket wheels you should be able to push out the emblem in the center caps. You just need to measure the diameter, then you can order custom 3D gel emblems to swap out.
> 
> 
> http://www.signdezine.co.uk/vinyl_graphics/proddetail.php?prod=3D-Domed-Gel-VW-wheelcenter


Nice find. Do they have curved ones for non-flat surface, that's what I'm looking for, tried to search for VW but only 2 3D Dome showed up (single sticker and set of 4) and I have a feeling they are flat on the glue part.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> Nice find. Do they have curved ones for non-flat surface, that's what I'm looking for, tried to search for VW but only 2 3D Dome showed up (single sticker and set of 4) and I have a feeling they are flat on the glue part.


I ordered a set, I will take a picture when they arrive. I also bought another set from China in the link below, and they were hard curved 3d style, not flat. 
http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/248560014.html

show me close picture of your center cap to get a better idea on what type you need


----------



## WRXCRAZY03 (Jan 28, 2013)

2010 CC 20x8.5 +40 front 20x10 +40 rear 235/30/20 all the way around. Koni coilovers all the way down.... 
Sorry for the crappy I phone pic... I will post better pic later.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

WRXCRAZY03 said:


> 2010 CC 20x8.5 +40 front 20x10 +40 rear 235/30/20 all the way around. Koni coilovers all the way down....
> Sorry for the crappy I phone pic... I will post better pic later.


thats perfect. i love it. i wish my wheels didnt have such an agressive offset in the front, i have great poke all around but i prefer a little less poke in the front on mine, yours is how i want mine to sit in the front, absolutely perfect! btw , who did u order your clear bumper lights from? a link please!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

those are not 100% clear. those are Euro w Amber if i'm not mistaken. just go on ebay, many options!


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> I ordered a set, I will take a picture when they arrive. I also bought another set from China in the link below, and they were hard curved 3d style, not flat.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/248560014.html
> 
> show me close picture of your center cap to get a better idea on what type you need


Want to sell the curved ones? I can PayPal you for them, even if they don't work after I get them. I have plans for them if they don't work. Let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> Want to sell the curved ones? I can PayPal you for them, even if they don't work after I get them. I have plans for them if they don't work. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


I actually gave them to a neighbor last week, the quality was great just a little smaller than I needed. They only cost 12.00 from that link with free shipping


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> I actually gave them to a neighbor last week, the quality was great just a little smaller than I needed. They only cost 12.00 from that link with free shipping


Ok cool. Yeah, I just didn't want to do the waiting  It's some other country... No buyer protection, but I have bought from them before and never had prob. I had probs. with eBay and Chinese seller, asked me to send back lights airmail (so before checking, airmail is not traceable after it leaves US and he got me) kept both the lights and the $158. Thanks for the link though. Diameter says it's 58mm.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> those are not 100% clear. those are Euro w Amber if i'm not mistaken. just go on ebay, many options!


thnx gonna check it out


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

WRXCRAZY03 said:


> 2010 CC 20x8.5 +40 front 20x10 +40 rear 235/30/20 all the way around. Koni coilovers all the way down....
> Sorry for the crappy I phone pic... I will post better pic later.


What kind of suspension are you on? I see that there's a bit of tucking in the rear :thumbup:.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

van33 said:


> What kind of suspension are you on? I see that there's a bit of tucking in the rear :thumbup:.


it says he is on Koni Coilovers in his description


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> I considered those, but figured I would be playing with the damping settings all the time.



Knowing that I autocross my car, this was a great choice for me. I plan to be on a stiffer setting on the tracks and softer on the streets. I also paired the coils up with a 27mm Hotchkis RSB. 

See how much thicker it is compared to stock.










I'm on soft setting for now, but might bump that up to medium or hard once I start auto crossing again. There's three settings to play around with, soft, medium and hard. But considering that they're much thicker than stock, the soft setting will do much better on the streets for sure.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> There's three settings to play around with, soft, medium and hard.


Thats what she said!:laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Knowing that I autocross my car, this was a great choice for me. I plan to be on a stiffer setting on the tracks and softer on the streets. I also paired the coils up with a 27mm Hotchkis RSB.
> 
> See how much thicker it is compared to stock.
> 
> ...


I got same bar on my CC... wht other mods u have to support autoX? performance? susp?


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Latest pic of my CC with Tuning Art coilovers and 20x8.5 chrome Mavericks (temp wheels, Giovanna Kilis is my next set of wheels) with 235/30-ZR20


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

better pic. 19x9 et41 215/35/19 airlift XL fronts airlift double bellow rears


----------



## WRXCRAZY03 (Jan 28, 2013)

van33 said:


> What kind of suspension are you on? I see that there's a bit of tucking in the rear :thumbup:.


Koni/stasis coilovers.... :thumbup:


----------



## patjetta (Jun 13, 2010)

*2013 cc vr6*

CC with 19x8.5 EuroDivision GTC Hyper Black GT-CR


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

WRXCRAZY03 said:


> Koni/stasis coilovers.... :thumbup:


Cool... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VAN, lets see ur drop w SHS.. I ordered mine yesterday


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Thats what she said!:laugh:


You got me there, buddy. Well played :laugh:.




Stero1D said:


> I got same bar on my CC... wht other mods u have to support autoX? performance? susp?


Cool... As for now, I have KW Inox V3 coils and the Hotchkic RSB. I'd like to get a Unibrace at some point and I'm schedule for a tune (Unitronic stage 2) this September. I also run a smaller tire setup for AutoX (17" wheels with summer tires) just so I don't beat up my everyday set.

What I like about AutoX is that, your performance will not entirely be based on how fast your car is. The last event that I went to, my friends buddy went with us with a 2012 GTI with K04 and all of the works, but could not beat my times (bragging aside). My car was bigger, heavier and had less HP and his times were almost always 2 sec. behind mine. If I were to guesstimate, AutoX is 70-80% driver and 20-30% vehicle/hp related. You could have a car with lots of HP, but if you can't drive it, it doesn't matter. 

The biggest downfall of the CC in AutoX is it's front wheel drive. Under steer is horrible when going in tight or sometime U turns. It's fun and I enjoy it a whole lot, regardless.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> VAN, lets see ur drop w SHS.. I ordered mine yesterday


I have KW V3's, but the drop will almost be the same as your HPA. Go back a couple of pages and you'll see the pics that I recently posted with my new 19" set. As far as I know, the HPA and the V1's are almost the same and I'm sure you'll love the ride.

Also, IMO, a 25" FTG drop is low enough. It eliminates the fender and wheel gap entirely and make the car look seamless and awesome. Anything lower than that, you run the risk of hitting the fender or rubbing and what not depending on your offset. Since you're in Chicago, and I'm guessing that the road there are not so good, you won't have anything to worry about with a 25" FTG height. 

Lastly, after installation and you feel that the rear is a bit higher than the front, you could always take out the rear perch and use the stock VW rubber perch which would even out the height all around. At least that's what I did, but, you never know how it will settle.


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

Dirty, but haven't posted any pics since I got rid of my coilovers and installled my Air Suspension


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Looks great Zimmer!:thumbup:


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> Looks great Zimmer!:thumbup:


Thanks man! Cars looking good! Saw you on 520 in Cocoa the other day however I wasnt in the CC.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

zimmer_cc said:


> Dirty, but haven't posted any pics since I got rid of my coilovers and installled my Air Suspension


----------



## BZCC (Jul 12, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



m4f1050 said:


> I gotta ask.... Because I have *NO* clue what color my car is. Some say gold, some say silver, the car changes color from silver to gold, WHAT COLOR IS OUR CARS???
> 
> Thanks!


 Haha mine is actually a silver with black interior...


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

zimmer_cc said:


> Dirty, but haven't posted any pics since I got rid of my coilovers and installled my Air Suspension
> http://i44.tinypic.com/ejbkvo.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice! Love the look :)
> ...


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Blue Bags, Im relaly digging your car. Do you happen to know the name of those particualr Bentley wheels, i want them for my CC


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

guys 205 50 17 is going to fit ok on stock CC wheels??


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

This thread rocks!


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> guys 205 50 17 is going to fit ok on stock CC wheels??


 stock is 235 45 17 going 205 you are going narrower. 50 is the percent of the width. My guess is it would probably fit but not sure if you want that look on a stock CC wheel IMHO..


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Solo werk coils 
Bbs cs5 19x8.5 
Continental contisport 3 235/35/19 

Rides great. Might go a little lower


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

poopie said:


> Solo werk coils
> Bbs cs5 19x8.5
> Continental contisport 3 235/35/19
> 
> Rides great. Might go a little lower


 Looks good poopie....glad to see you didn't sell them


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

thank you. i can't wait to get my gold coast kit on. I'm gonna paint them next week and get them mounted. Parts have been just sitting in my garage for months. I actually had the coils, wheels, rns315, down pipe, and gold coast kit before i even bought my car in march. 

also getting stage 2 flashed this weekend now that i have decent tires.


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

poopie said:


> thank you. i can't wait to get my gold coast kit on. I'm gonna paint them next week and get them mounted. Parts have been just sitting in my garage for months. I actually had the coils, wheels, rns315, down pipe, and gold coast kit before i even bought my car in march.
> 
> also getting stage 2 flashed this weekend now that i have decent tires.


 Hi, this is in RE: to "stage 2" 

Do you have a "stage 2" kit or is "stage 2" a flash you do to your ECU?


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

Ampiler said:


> Nice! Love the look
> 
> Looks like you have tinted windshield?


 Thank you sir! Yes, windshield is tinted 30%


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

m4f1050 said:


> Hi, this is in RE: to "stage 2"
> 
> Do you have a "stage 2" kit or is "stage 2" a flash you do to your ECU?


 Stage 2 refers to a ecu reflash that accommodates an aftermarket down pipe.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

poopie said:


> Stage 2 refers to a ecu reflash that accommodates an aftermarket down pipe.


 Thanks for the info! I want to keep my CC as stock as possible but what other stuff and "bolt-on" parts can I do to get more performance out of the 2.0T? (Idea is to put stock parts back in case I need to take it to warranty.)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> Thanks for the info! I want to keep my CC as stock as possible but what other stuff and "bolt-on" parts can I do to get more performance out of the 2.0T? (Idea is to put stock parts back in case I need to take it to warranty.)


 Bolt On? 
Exhaust, Charge Pipe, Outlet Pipe, Intake... you can even tune it and de-tune it in the end or get Stock program n put it to stock!


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Stero1D said:


> Bolt On?
> Exhaust, Charge Pipe, Outlet Pipe, Intake... you can even tune it and de-tune it in the end or get Stock program n put it to stock!


 Anyone did a DIY on charge and outlet pipes?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Gorillapimp said:


> Anyone did a DIY on charge and outlet pipes?


 U tried using search button? lol 

Here you go bro 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Neuspeed-Turbo-Outlet-Pipe&highlight=NEuspeed 
I got neuspeed n it comes with printed instructions n pictures


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Bolt On?
> Exhaust, Charge Pipe, Outlet Pipe, Intake... you can even tune it and de-tune it in the end or get Stock program n put it to stock!


 Cool! Thanks! Will look into this!


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Stero1D said:


> U tried using search button? lol
> 
> Here you go bro
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Neuspeed-Turbo-Outlet-Pipe&highlight=NEuspeed
> I got neuspeed n it comes with printed instructions n pictures


 Nope! Lol thanks it was a spontaneous question. U reminded me that I had a charge and outlet pipe sitting in my trunk.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Ur welcome lol


----------



## spman345 (Jun 1, 2011)

*My New Wheels on 2012 CC*

Lexani 19 inch wheels with 235/35/19 tires. Will be adding eibach pro springs soon.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

*question*

Hello all im new to this forums this is actually my 1st post and i was needing some help ... am getting ready to lower my cc this sat but im not sure if its going to rub im running 18 x8 235/40 R 18 x9.5 275/35 R would i be rubbing with H&R spinrgs ?? 1.3 drop in the front and 1.2 in the back please let me know thanks:wave:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> Hello all im new to this forums this is actually my 1st post and i was needing some help ... am getting ready to lower my cc this sat but im not sure if its going to rub im running 18 x8 235/40 R 18 x9.5 275/35 R would i be rubbing with H&R spinrgs ?? 1.3 drop in the front and 1.2 in the back please let me know thanks:wave:


 275 Tire? :sly: 

I think it will rub, im running 235 on 9.5 in rears and if was wide it would rub, Im 98% sure... lets see what pros say!


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> 275 Tire? :sly:
> 
> I think it will rub, im running 235 on 9.5 in rears and if was wide it would rub, Im 98% sure... lets see what pros say!


 F%^$#$ my llife  thanks for the reply should i maybe roll the fenders or get a camber kit? sorry for so many questions im a noobstick when it comes to tires xD


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

ebk305 said:


> Hello all im new to this forums this is actually my 1st post and i was needing some help ... am getting ready to lower my cc this sat but im not sure if its going to rub im running 18 x8 235/40 R 18 x9.5 275/35 R would i be rubbing with H&R spinrgs ?? 1.3 drop in the front and 1.2 in the back please let me know thanks:wave:


 
I just put 265-30-19's in the rear, on 19 x 10" wheels. 
I use a 7mm spacer and have no rubbing issues..... 
....it clears the strut and not too close to the fender. No camber adjustment necessary! 
I'm now at 25.5" FTG. 

TM


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

that makes me feel a little better  do u have any pictures of how yours sits ?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

ebk305 said:


> that makes me feel a little better  do u have any pictures of how yours sits ?


 Just put the 265-30's on yesterday........ 
pics to follow! 

TM


----------



## CCNY607 (Feb 24, 2013)

*20" wheel fitment question*

Thinking about getting a set of 20*9 ET37. I'm sure this topic has been touched but I would just like to know if they will work on a CC.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

gotcha


----------



## spman345 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Lexani 19x8.5 wheels on 235/35/19 tires*


----------



## spman345 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Here's HQ images*


----------



## spman345 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Lexani 19x8.5 on 235/35/19 inch tires*

Sorry, previous post did not upload pics for some reason. Will be dropping soon with eiback pro springs.


----------



## adidas833 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Forgestar 19" 19x8.5 offsets from +26 to +48*

Hi All, 

I'm thinking of getting a set off wheels below, with offset +48, do you know if it will fit the CC? Any spacers needed? 

Thanks


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice ! dropped is going to look sick


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

adidas833 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a set off wheels below, with offset +48, do you know if it will fit the CC? Any spacers needed?
> 
> Thanks


 Forgestars are nice. what width? the 8.5 et48, Ull deff need spacers if ull be low. Im at et48 on 19 x 8.5 and ive got a good bit of space to be flush atleast with the fender. Depending how low u go, will dicate if u should go with a less - offset say 38 etc. ( just an example ) 

-Ellery


----------



## adidas833 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks, do you think spacers are needed for the back?


----------



## cessna_2100 (Feb 17, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Free spacers in Atlanta. Was on my CC. Don't like the ride over 75mph. Took them off. Pick them up in Atlanta. H&R. 12mm for front. 5mm for back.


----------



## cessna_2100 (Feb 17, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



cessna_2100 said:


> Free spacers in Atlanta. Was on my CC. Don't like the ride over 75mph. Took them off. Pick them up in Atlanta. H&R. 12mm for front. 5mm for back.


 Call or text, 6783089936


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

adidas833 said:


> Thanks, do you think spacers are needed for the back?


 Spacers are not a necessity. It's only done by some to make the wheels flush to the fender. Try them out first before deciding on buying spacers. You never know, you just might like them the way they are.


----------



## mikaelmiki (Aug 15, 2013)

*Dilema on possible 19 wheels*

2010 VW cc solo-werks coilovers on stock wheels 

found these for sale 19X8.5 +35 on 245/35/19 

in ur expert opinion will it fit? im not wanting to raise the car and have to align everything again


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

mikaelmiki said:


> 2010 VW cc solo-werks coilovers on stock wheels
> 
> found these for sale 19X8.5 +35 on 245/35/19
> 
> in ur expert opinion will it fit? im not wanting to raise the car and have to align everything again


 I'm guessing you're about 25FTG, same as look as mine with 17s stock. 
Front and rear will fit fine except rear will almost flush, and you will have a slight tuck-in look for front fitment. :thumbup: My wild guess would be 5mm spacers for front and 3mm spacers for rear will be good. Don't quote me! lol 

Nice wheels nonetheless. 245 tires sure do look good.


----------



## u00bcl5 (Nov 14, 2009)

*like the ride, have a question*

I just bought a 2013 CC and I am looking to put 19's on my car. You stated your offset was 45mm do your tires stick out past the fender? do you have any pictures looking down the side so I can see how the tires look in comparison to the fenders. Greatly appreciated, car looks great


----------



## adidas833 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for your help, will definitely give it a try 




van33 said:


> Spacers are not a necessity. It's only done by some to make the wheels flush to the fender. Try them out first before deciding on buying spacers. You never know, you just might like them the way they are.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

mikaelmiki said:


> 2010 VW cc solo-werks coilovers on stock wheels
> 
> found these for sale 19X8.5 +35 on 245/35/19
> 
> in ur expert opinion will it fit? im not wanting to raise the car and have to align everything again


 OEM A4/TT SLINE 19 x 8.5 et 48 F/R on 245/35/19 tires. No Spacers 

Rear fits good, no spacer NEEDED, front needs some spacers IMO. personally i dont think ET 35 in the rear will fit, if u are low with that wide of a tire.


----------



## mikaelmiki (Aug 15, 2013)

*Dilema*

so you think it will fit then? i was thinking the rear will be super close as fitment went, i wanted to at least use the wheels insted of having to get diferent tires, if you think i will need spacers is a good thing meaning i will have a hair of room left


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

it depends how low u go, 10 mm is alot IMO with those tires. I think it will be close. Add 10MM to my side picture us ee where the rear is almost flush with the rear fender. id say ud be cutting it close with a 245. a 235 would better suit u IMO in the rear. unless u want to raise the car a little.


----------



## mikaelmiki (Aug 15, 2013)

*DILEMA ON CRAIGSLIST 19's*



mikaelmiki said:


> 2010 VW cc solo-werks coilovers on stock wheels
> 
> found these for sale 19X8.5 +35 on 245/35/19
> 
> in ur expert opinion will it fit? im not wanting to raise the car and have to align everything again


 I CHECKEG FGT. IM 24.5 ON FRONT AND 24.75 ON REAR. NOT SURE IF ITS NOW TOO LOW TO GET THE TIRE SIZE TO FIT. 

I PLAN ON FUTURE GETTING SOME 225/35/19 TIRES WHICH WILL PROP FIT FINE UNLESS THE 245/35's FIT WITH NO PROBLEMS


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

mikaelmiki said:


> *I CHECKEG FGT. *IM 24.5 ON FRONT AND 24.75 ON REAR. NOT SURE IF ITS NOW TOO LOW TO GET THE TIRE SIZE TO FIT.
> 
> I PLAN ON FUTURE GETTING SOME 225/35/19 TIRES WHICH WILL PROP FIT FINE UNLESS THE 245/35's FIT WITH NO PROBLEMS


 Not sure what this means :laugh:


----------



## mikaelmiki (Aug 15, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> Not sure what this means :laugh:


 sorry, its the distance from ground to fender :facepalm:


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

mikaelmiki said:


> 2010 VW cc solo-werks coilovers on stock wheels
> 
> found these for sale 19X8.5 +35 on 245/35/19
> 
> in ur expert opinion will it fit? im not wanting to raise the car and have to align everything again





BOUDAH said:


> OEM A4/TT SLINE 19 x 8.5 et 48 F/R on 245/35/19 tires. No Spacers
> 
> Rear fits good, no spacer NEEDED, front needs some spacers IMO. personally i dont think ET 35 in the rear will fit, if u are low with that wide of a tire.





mikaelmiki said:


> so you think it will fit then? i was thinking the rear will be super close as fitment went, i wanted to at least use the wheels insted of having to get diferent tires, if you think i will need spacers is a good thing meaning i will have a hair of room left


 19x8.5" w/35mm offset with a 245/35 tire will be cutting it VERY CLOSE, with a full tank of gas you will be rubbing with when you hit big dips in the road. 

HERE"S THE MATH IN COMPARING YOUR FUTURE FITMENT TO MY FITMENT.... 

My wheels are 8" wide your wheels are 8.5" wide. So the .5" difference in width is equal to 12.7mm, so .25" added to the inside lip and .25" added to the outside lip. .25" is equal to 6.35mm in width. 

So that means a 19x8.5" wheel with a 35mm offset is equal to 19x8" wheel with a 28.65mm offset. 

Now for tire size comparison a 245/35 is .375" wider then a 235/35, that .375" difference is equal to 9.525mm in width, so 4.75mm added to the inside and 4.75mm added to the outside. 

With the wider tire you can add another 4.75mm to width of fitment or in our case I'll add that to the offset making it 23.9mm for me to equal things out. 

*FINAL CONCLUSION: 


A 19x.8.5" +35mm running 245/35 is equal in fitment to a 19x8" +23.9mm running a 235/35. 

So your fitment will be sticking out another 7.1mm wider then what I'm currently at.* 

With my 19x8" 31mm 235/35 I currently have no rubbing issues, but it's pretty damn flush as you can see from the pics, I'd be worried going out another 7.1mm. But the way the suspension works the wheel angles in on dips so it might clear. 

Let me know if you have any questions with fitment or the above math used to figure this out. 



ST Coilovers all the way down 

OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels 

235/35/19 Goodyear Eagle GT 

10mm spacer in rear = ET31 

16mm spacer in front = ET25


----------



## mikaelmiki (Aug 15, 2013)

thanks i do appreciate it, ill give it a try, i figured it would be very close with that tire but the tires had good thread so it would be a waste to get 225/35/19 so soon. fingers crossed

because i love the stance it has now with 25.5 on front at 25.75 on rear height from ground to fender


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

*HELP*

you seem to know what you are talking about and im a noobstick xD. can you tell me if ill rub with h&r springs on 235/18/40 8" front 275/35/18 9.5" Rear thanks in advance


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

ebk305 said:


> you seem to know what you are talking about and im a noobstick xD. can you tell me if ill rub with h&r springs on 235/18/40 8" front 275/35/18 9.5" Rear thanks in advance



I have 265-30-19's on 10" wide rears, using a 7mm spacer to clear the strut.
Lowered on Koni's.
No issues.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

ebk305 said:


> you seem to know what you are talking about and im a noobstick xD. can you tell me if ill rub with h&r springs on 235/18/40 8" front 275/35/18 9.5" Rear thanks in advance





TMCCRline said:


> I have 265-30-19's on 10" wide rears, using a 7mm spacer to clear the strut.
> Lowered on Koni's.
> No issues.


Need to know what the offset is to make sure.... can't just base fitment off of wheel width and tire size, need to know offset.


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Wheel Set Up for my R-Line*

I recently purchased a 2010 CC R-line and want to change the stock 18" wheels. I currently have a 2000 Jetta 1.8T MKIV lowered on HR Sport Springs with staggered RH RAN Crosslines wheels (ET 61). Fronts are 19x8.5, with 225/35/19 tires and backs are 19x9.5 with 255/30/19 tires. I have 25mm RH spacer/adapters on all wheels. This set up is perfect on my MKIV. Would this also work on my CC?? Any help would be greatly appreciated :beer:


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

F +32 r +45


----------



## u00bcl5 (Nov 14, 2009)

*New and looking for direction on wheels for my 2013 CC R-Line*

Just bought a 2013 CC R-Line. I am thinking of putting 19" VMR V718's on my car. Been looking at all your cars and trying to get ideas on offset. I do not want the rim to protrude out past the fender very much if at all. Please provide recommendations between an offset of 35mm or 45mm. Also if you have any pictures down the side of the car so I can see the fitment that would be great.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> Need to know what the offset is to make sure.... can't just base fitment off of wheel width and tire size, need to know offset.



My bad!!!

19 x 10, ET57

Sorry......


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

TM I would love to see how your rear tire looks with the fitment that you have !! pics pleasee


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

ebk305 said:


> TM I would love to see how your rear tire looks with the fitment that you have !! pics pleasee



Federal 265-30-19 on Vossen 082 - 19 x 10, ET57 w/ 7mm spacer.

Pretty flush, no rolling fenders, no rubbing!!!





















TM


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

you are the man thank you !


----------



## shadow123237 (Aug 16, 2013)

*new set up*

hi guys i'm new here.
i just orderder the 3sdm 0.01 for my cc

19 x 8.5 5x112 et 32 in front 
19 x 9.5 5x112 et 40 in rear

bow htey just mailed me that they only got et 35 stocked for the rear. now i'm wondering ive this set up might work. is anybody here running this set up ?

thx for the help


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

shadow123237 said:


> hi guys i'm new here.
> i just orderder the 3sdm 0.01 for my cc
> 
> 19 x 8.5 5x112 et 32 in front
> ...



You're gonna poke a bit in the rear, if you don't mind that!

TM


----------



## shadow123237 (Aug 16, 2013)

but atm i'm running on the stock suspension so i don't think it's gonna rub or anything but i'm afraid it might do later tho : / . 
and i drive 60 miles / each day to my work so don't whanna be rubbin my tyres to pieces ^^

but i think i'm gonna risk it ^^


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

shadow123237 said:


> but atm i'm running on the stock suspension so i don't think it's gonna rub or anything but i'm afraid it might do later tho : / .
> and i drive 60 miles / each day to my work so don't whanna be rubbin my tyres to pieces ^^
> 
> but i think i'm gonna risk it ^^



Just be careful parking too close to the curb!

TM


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

shadow123237 said:


> hi guys i'm new here.
> i just orderder the 3sdm 0.01 for my cc
> 
> 19 x 8.5 5x112 et 32 in front
> ...


I run this, but rears et 48, zero poke, just nasty flush with fender! 

Let me know if you want pictures


----------



## shadow123237 (Aug 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> I run this, but rears et 48, zero poke, just nasty flush with fender!
> 
> Let me know if you want pictures


sure man , would be awesome 
always nice to see awesome cars with awesome rims.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I run this, but rears et 48, zero poke, just nasty flush with fender!
> 
> Let me know if you want pictures



So, shadow is gonna poke a little more than 1/2" (13mm)

TM


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Here you go


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Here you go


go lower and TUCK! :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^Im so sorry, sir! Im going to try to accomplish that in the next few weeeks 


SHS is on the way


----------



## mk6dubber (Dec 5, 2012)

19x8.5 et 45 h&r sport springs


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

*H&R*

Well I finally lowered my cc with the H&R springs I love how they look i rub a bit when entering a little hill or taking a big bump but nothing to concerning. only in the rear by the way** i plan on installing some pring pads from a audi tt to raise it up just a bit and be more on the safe side. I like how the springs feel not too bouncy yet not too harsh. Here are some pics 

before
URL=http://s78.photobucket.com/user/kenho3j0ker/media/before.jpg.html]







[/URL]

after
URL=http://s78.photobucket.com/user/kenho3j0ker/media/after.jpg.html]







[/URL]

this is on 235/40/18 et32 up front and 275/35/18 et 45 in the rear


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

Rear view


side view


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

20x8.5 et 33 Audi A7/A8 OEM Reps Polish face/Gunmetal inserts
225/30 Hancook Ventus V12 evo K110 XL
12mm spacers in front
H&R Ultra Low, H&R RSB

Just a reminder my front fenders are both rolled and pulled.
Absolutely no rubbing.

Plenty of threads left. Going to drop front another 1/4"


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

S WORD said:


> 20x8.5 et 33 Audi A7/A8 OEM Reps Polish face/Gunmetal inserts
> 225/30 Hancook Ventus V12 evo K110 XL
> 12mm spacers in front
> H&R Ultra Low, H&R RSB
> ...



Nice job, S WORD!!!

TM


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ looks good


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Nice job, S WORD!!!
> 
> TM


Thanks TM :thumbup::beer:



BOUDAH said:


> ^^ looks good


:thumbup:Boudah thankyou.
Also just read Boudahs sig. 
Know that this car gets driven! K04 is not going to waste just because car got lower and rims got bigger.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

New pics with 265-30-19's on the rear.....






























TM


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> 20x8.5 et 33 Audi A7/A8 OEM Reps Polish face/Gunmetal inserts
> 225/30 Hancook Ventus V12 evo K110 XL
> 12mm spacers in front
> H&R Ultra Low, H&R RSB
> ...


it sits great man! love way it looks! How is the ride? bumpy?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> it sits great man! love way it looks! How is the ride? bumpy?


Not as smooth as the STs.
But not as bad as I thought with the rubberbands.

10 being smooth ride
1 being harsh ride

STs with 18s 8-9
H&R ULs with 18s 7.5 (rebound is just odd on these coilovers)
H&R ULs with 20s 6.5-7

Its not bad though.



TMCCRline said:


> New pics with 265-30-19's on the rear.....


Nice TM, I like the beefiness.:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Not as smooth as the STs.
> But not as bad as I thought with the rubberbands.
> 
> 10 being smooth ride
> ...


makes sense, ur so low! 

cant wait to get my coilovers on  even thou itsnt going to be slammed....


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> 20x8.5 et 33 Audi A7/A8 OEM Reps Polish face/Gunmetal inserts
> 225/30 Hancook Ventus V12 evo K110 XL
> 12mm spacers in front
> H&R Ultra Low, H&R RSB
> ...


good stuff dude! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

Can someone do me a favor and post a picture of their rear spring (on coilovers)? My spring sits on top of the adjustment perch, making it impossible to adjust the ride height without taking the spring & perch out of the car. I'm wondering if the perch is supposed to be on top, which would provide for very easy adjustment??


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

05BlackGLI said:


> Can someone do me a favor and post a picture of their rear spring (on coilovers)? My spring sits on top of the adjustment perch, making it impossible to adjust the ride height without taking the spring & perch out of the car. I'm wondering if the perch is supposed to be on top, which would provide for very easy adjustment??


The adjustment perch can be on either end often depending on the manufacturer. I currently have mine on top, but my STs had them at the bottom. Often I think it is any installer mistake when they are put in the bottom control arm cup. But I have seen instructions say to put them there, just can;t recall the brand right now. Currently I have H&R ULs and have bottom sitting on the rubber mount, and the top is just sitting on the adjustable perch nothing more. hope this helps.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

05BlackGLI said:


> Can someone do me a favor and post a picture of their rear spring (on coilovers)? My spring sits on top of the adjustment perch, making it impossible to adjust the ride height without taking the spring & perch out of the car. I'm wondering if the perch is supposed to be on top, which would provide for very easy adjustment??


I know my ST adjuster goes on top...it is really the only way that makes sense. I would check your coil-overs installation instructions first, but common sense tells me your adjuster is installed incorrectly.


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> New pics with 265-30-19's on the rear.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Badass!! Whats the et?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> good stuff dude! :thumbup::laugh:


Mango :thumbup:
Thanks




S WORD said:


> The adjustment perch can be on either end often depending on the manufacturer. I currently have mine on top, but my STs had them at the bottom. Often I think it is any installer mistake when they are put in the bottom control arm cup. But I have seen instructions say to put them there, just can;t recall the brand right now. Currently I have H&R ULs and have bottom sitting on the rubber mount, and the top is just sitting on the adjustable perch nothing more. hope this helps.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Also, S WORD and TMCCRline killing it in two different directions. Looking great guys! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

S WORD said:


> The adjustment perch can be on either end often depending on the manufacturer. I currently have mine on top, but my STs had them at the bottom. Often I think it is any installer mistake when they are put in the bottom control arm cup. But I have seen instructions say to put them there, just can;t recall the brand right now. Currently I have H&R ULs and have bottom sitting on the rubber mount, and the top is just sitting on the adjustable perch nothing more. hope this helps.


Thanks!!

I have FK Silverline X's. Does anyone have specific experience with those?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

flipflp said:


> Also, S WORD and TMCCRline killing it in two different directions. Looking great guys! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Those are very kind words Flip!:beer:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

junis1974 said:


> Thats Badass!! Whats the et??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4



The rears are 19x10, ET57
I'm using a 7mm spacer to get close to flush......




















TM


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

flipflp said:


> Also, S WORD and TMCCRline killing it in two different directions. Looking great guys! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Thanks, flip!

Tryin' hard for the "less is more" look, except for the shoes, of course!

TM


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

05BlackGLI said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I have FK Silverline X's. Does anyone have specific experience with those?


I tried to look up install instructions too but I couldn;t find any. I am pretty sure you can move it to the top. But I would either need a photo of the adjustable perch or install instructions.

PM SNOBRDRDAN he will likely know. Just give him time to respond he works odd hrs.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

S WORD said:


> But not as bad as I thought with the rubberbands.


I thought I was on rubber bands but you won.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I thought I was on rubber bands but you won.


You have good taste. :thumbup:
I am not sure what size you have but they don't look all that different from mine.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

S WORD said:


> You have good taste. :thumbup:
> I am not sure what size you have but they don't look all that different from mine.


They are 20x8.5 ET33 with 245/30/20 tires.


----------



## TG3 (Sep 11, 2012)

How would these fit?
20x8.5 et 42! on stock height, going to get a drop after i get em =)


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

TG3 said:


> How would these fit?
> 20x8.5 et 42! on stock height, going to get a drop after i get em =)


I have a A7 set for sale in that exact fitment :laugh:
They will fit.
There are some examples on page 58 (if you have default posts per page) of this setup.
I also have 12mm spacers you could have. That way you only need 8mm. 

Pm Me if interested.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Stock 17s on NGP Type 1 coilovers. Front still needs to settle a bit. Rear seems to be fine. 










SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



munnarg said:


> Stock 17s on NGP Type 1 coilovers. Front still needs to settle a bit. Rear seems to be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U got coilovers? Naahh!


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> U got coilovers? Naahh!


opcorn:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone have side pictures of 255's mounted on 9" wheels to show stretch/lack of stretch? 

I am considering going 255/30/19 on my 9's all the way around. I think it will fit. I am tired of the stretch of my 235/35's on the 9" wheels.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

waltern said:


> Anyone have side pictures of 255's mounted on 9" wheels to show stretch/lack of stretch?
> 
> I am considering going 255/30/19 on my 9's all the way around. I think it will fit. I am tired of the stretch of my 235/35's on the 9" wheels.


235/35's on a 9 too stretched? :laugh:

245/30's are the recomended size for 19's, 255s because racekor?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

ShadowWabbit said:


> 235/35's on a 9 too stretched? :laugh:
> 
> 245/30's are the recomended size for 19's, 255s because racekor?


They are just a light stretch. I liked them for a while, but now I wanted a different look and fill out the wheel well more. My wheels have a REALLY think lip, so I think the 255 may not look too wide. I am not sure though, so I wanted to see if anyone has pictures of a 255 on a 9" wide wheel.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

waltern said:


> They are just a light stretch. I liked them for a while, but now I wanted a different look and fill out the wheel well more. My wheels have a REALLY think lip, so I think the 255 may not look too wide. I am not sure though, so I wanted to see if anyone has pictures of a 255 on a 9" wide wheel.


That really is a light stretch...so subtle that I'd even go for it and I don't usually like stretch. The car looks tight as I've said before!


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Quinones said:


> That really is a light stretch...so subtle that I'd even go for it and I don't usually like stretch. The car looks tight as I've said before!



Thanks...but would it look better with a 245 or 255?


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

waltern said:


> Thanks...but would it look better with a 245 or 255?


Very likely. TMCC is running 265's, but he has a 10" rear wheel set. 245 or 255 should look good. I know you don't really have any wheel gap, but from the low angle of that shot, the slight stretch makes it look like a little bit of gap exists. 245 might fill that (lateral) gap and still leave enough room to prevent any potential rubbing.255's might rub a bit (just guessing here).

Also, from what I've read here and seen from examples in photos, different brand tires could have different widths, so if you stuck with the same brand tire, 245's might be perfect for a nice flush fit with those wheels.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

waltern where in swfl are you ?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Installed some spacers over the weekend. I spent a lot of time looking at SHiZNiLTi's 16mm F/10mm R setup, and the tried and true 12mm F/5mm R setup. I ended up with what I'd consider "tire flush", not wheel flush, and what works for me without tires being stretched. For reference, ST Coilovers 25.5" FTG.

I went with some ECS Tuning 15mm Front, 6mm Rear Spacers and bolts. Top quality spacers and bolts, installed per the video on the website using anti-seize and enjoyed a vibration free 250 mile drive home afterwards. Time for pics:

Rear w/o Spacer:


Front w/o Spacer:


Front Spacer install (with my trusty Gorilla Bolt Tool! ):


The aftermath!


Wider shot:


Not sure if this is it's final form, but it's fender safe (so far, save for some liner contact  ) and a huge improvement in my eyes. Enjoy!


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

looks great sir! :laugh:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

ebk305 said:


> waltern where in swfl are you ?


Naples


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

2010 R-Line set up:

BBS CH 19x8.5 +35
Michelin PS2 235/30/19 
Eibach Sport Springs(1.3-1.2) on OEM Shocks








Currently deployed and here's my next set up 

Strasse Forged R10 Specs:

-19x9 + 32
-Hidden Hardware
-Race Prep 
-Titanium gray face
-Michelin SS 245/35/19
-H&R Coilover set up


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> 2010 R-Line set up:
> 
> BBS CH 19x8.5 +35
> Michelin PS2 235/30/19
> ...


Good luck fitting 245s on a +32 when you're on coilovers. Might want to look into a smaller tire.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Good luck fitting 245s on a +32 when you're on coilovers. Might want to look into a smaller tire.


After looking at some of the other set ups on this thread, you're a 100% right. I may just do a x9 +35 with a 235/35(245/30 if that is too tall). It'll be semi square shoulder on the tire... not trying to do a stretch by any means. This is my old Z and it's set up:

19x9.5 +12 255/35/19
19x10.5 +12 285/35/19


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

How low do you want to go? Would you rather go lower and tuck or be flush?

Z looks great by the way. Dem TE37s doe


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> How low do you want to go? Would you rather go lower and tuck or be flush?
> 
> Z looks great by the way. Dem TE37s doe


Flush and as low as needed I guess. Right now I'm 1.3-1.2 respectively but the tire is a 30 series. I'm debating going with a standard lip or a stepped lip at the moment and I'll work around the wheel. I just don't want the face of the wheel to go past the lip... it'll look silly. After looking at some of the set ups on here that I'm pretty confident mine will be right in the middle as far as Tucked vs Flush... more in the "just right" category.

Thanks for the compliments... those TE's were my single favorite wheels on that car. Work VS-XX, Enkei RPF1, BBS LM, and BBS RGR all graced that car at some time. My CC replaced that Z as I needed something more practical and dope looking at the same time.


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



flipflp said:


> Installed some spacers over the weekend. I spent a lot of time looking at SHiZNiLTi's 16mm F/10mm R setup, and the tried and true 12mm F/5mm R setup. I ended up with what I'd consider "tire flush", not wheel flush, and what works for me without tires being stretched. For reference, ST Coilovers 25.5" FTG.
> 
> I went with some ECS Tuning 15mm Front, 6mm Rear Spacers and bolts. Top quality spacers and bolts, installed per the video on the website using anti-seize and enjoyed a vibration free 250 mile drive home afterwards. Time for pics:
> 
> ...


Looks good! Are those the stock wheels?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

junis1974 said:


> Looks good! Are those the stock wheels??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


Look to be OEM R-Line wheels.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Correct, factory Mallory Wheels

18x8 ET 41

Front is now ET 26
Rear is now ET 35


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Installed some spacers over the weekend. I spent a lot of time looking at SHiZNiLTi's 16mm F/10mm R setup, and the tried and true 12mm F/5mm R setup. I ended up with what I'd consider "tire flush", not wheel flush, and what works for me without tires being stretched. For reference, ST Coilovers 25.5" FTG.
> 
> I went with some ECS Tuning 15mm Front, 6mm Rear Spacers and bolts. Top quality spacers and bolts, installed per the video on the website using anti-seize and enjoyed a vibration free 250 mile drive home afterwards. Time for pics:
> 
> ...


DUDE THAT LOOKS AWESOME! Soo much better then before. I really like my aggressive fitment also, I was thinking of going a lil wider in the front to match the aggressiveness of the rear, but I'd def need a fender roll if I do.



ST Coilovers all the way down
OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels
235/35/19 Goodyear Eagle GT
10mm spacer in rear = ET31
16mm spacer in front = ET25


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Installed some spacers over the weekend. I spent a lot of time looking at SHiZNiLTi's 16mm F/10mm R setup, and the tried and true 12mm F/5mm R setup. I ended up with what I'd consider "tire flush", not wheel flush, and what works for me without tires being stretched. For reference, ST Coilovers 25.5" FTG.
> 
> I went with some ECS Tuning 15mm Front, 6mm Rear Spacers and bolts. Top quality spacers and bolts, installed per the video on the website using anti-seize and enjoyed a vibration free 250 mile drive home afterwards. Time for pics:
> 
> ...


good stuff. :thumbup:

tire hair...lool :laugh:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> DUDE THAT LOOKS AWESOME! Soo much better then before. I really like my aggressive fitment also, I was thinking of going a lil wider in the front to match the aggressiveness of the rear, but I'd def need a fender roll if I do.


Thanks!

I had considered a 17.5mm front, and I might get more aggressive later, but at 15mm and not as low as you I had some fender liner contact on a big dip on the freeway. Anymore poke and that could have been fender. Have not had any driveway issues as of yet, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> good stuff. :thumbup:
> 
> tire hair...lool :laugh:


Thank you! I meant to cut those things off, I can see them in my side view mirrors now as I drive haha.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

SHiZNiLTi said:


>


This one is my favorite. 

Be right back, ripping my R-Line Badges off and darkening up my wheels. :laugh:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Thank you! I meant to cut those things off, I can see them in my side view mirrors now as I drive haha.


leave them hair on lool. 

noob question: what's the Gorilla bolt stick do? Do you use it to line up the bolt-hole positions? That's a lot of grease you're using. I just use lithium grease spray; made feel like I might need to re-do mine again.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> leave them hair on lool.
> 
> noob question: what's the Gorilla bolt stick do? Do you use it to line up the bolt-hole positions? That's a lot of grease you're using. I just use lithium grease spray; made feel like I might need to re-do mine again.


I'll take this opportunity to pimp my products: http://gorilla-auto.com/bolt-installation-tool

When you have lug bolts and not wheel studs, theres nothing to hold your wheel up except for the hub and that doesn't always work. This tool threads into a bolt hole and helps to ease installation. It's a must have IMO. :thumbup:

Yeah, I could have used a bit too much anti-seize, but I really didnt want to deal with prying wheels or spacers off. I was following the video ECS put up (HD/SD Video link with pictures):

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Spacers/ES250709/


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Currently deployed and here's my next set up 

Strasse Forged R10 Specs:

-19x9 + 32
-Hidden Hardware
-Race Prep 
-Titanium gray face
-Michelin SS 245/35/19
-H&R Coilover set up






[/QUOTE]

I really want to see this new set up, I am thinking about going that size tire on my 9's. especially want side pictures showing how tire fits wheels.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Waltern.... what are you doing with your Bentley wheels??

And...dayumn....those are gonna look sicck!!!!


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> Waltern.... what are you doing with your Bentley wheels??


I am keeping them on the car. I just want to maybe run 245/35/19 tires on them instead of the 235/35's.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Michelin Super Sports tend to fit more square than lets say a Hankook Evo V12. I'm hoping to get a decent lip size or go stepped if needed. I need enough backspace for R32 brakes but after looking at the backspacing on the BBS', I should be in the clear. I left the deposit on the wheels already and they'll be on the car right after I get home in Feb.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

*2013 CC with HPA SHS and 19" Niche Targa*

Some quick iPhone pics on my 2013 CC
HPA SHS Coilovers - at winter ride height (can drop another 3/4" in front and 1" in rear)
Niche Targa wheels - 19x8.5 +34 and 19x9.5 +50 (no rubbing and perfectly flush)
Tire - 235x35x19 Front and 245x35x19 Rear (should have gone 255 in the rear)


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Silver CC, ^^^ That Looks HOTT


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

benspeed83 said:


> Some quick iPhone pics on my 2013 CC
> HPA SHS Coilovers - at winter ride height (can drop another 3/4" in front and 1" in rear)
> Niche Targa wheels - 19x8.5 +34 and 19x9.5 +50 (no rubbing and perfectly flush)
> Tire - 235x35x19 Front and 245x35x19 Rear (should have gone 255 in the rear)



Beautiful!!!

I went with 265-30-19...... worked out perfect on my 19 x 10's:














































TM


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

benspeed83 said:


> Some quick iPhone pics on my 2013 CC
> HPA SHS Coilovers - at winter ride height (can drop another 3/4" in front and 1" in rear)
> Niche Targa wheels - 19x8.5 +34 and 19x9.5 +50 (no rubbing and perfectly flush)
> Tire - 235x35x19 Front and 245x35x19 Rear (should have gone 255 in the rear)
> ...


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

waltern said:


> benspeed83 said:
> 
> 
> > Some quick iPhone pics on my 2013 CC
> ...


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

@benspeed83,

Absolutely fantastic. Proves all the CC needs (especially the '13+ R-Line) is a drop and some flush-fitting 19" wheels to be stunning. 

I'll be replacing my Hi-Def B6 in the next ~2 years and even though something like an A6 might be more luxurious and prestigious, the look of the CC just can't be beat, and makes the A6 a bit boring and invisible.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

2013 audi A6 is boring and invisible?
Come on, take a closer second look 

Unless you are talking about 2001 model, i dont agree lol


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Yea he's high on something. .lol


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> 2013 audi A6 is boring and invisible?
> Come on, take a closer second look
> 
> Unless you are talking about 2001 model, i dont agree lol





NRGCC said:


> Yea he's high on something. .lol


No, probably was overstated, but it has gotten a bit of a thrashing since its redesign on being indistinguishable from, say the A4, from multiple sources/publications. At a glance on the highway it is quite hard to tell the difference. 

The interior, on the other hand, is probably the best this side of a Bentley, and a benchmark. As is the 3.0T/8-Speed/quattro powertrain. It's a phenomenal car, but the CC just has that sexy edge that something like the A6 is lacking given its ~$15K price premium..


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

VMR v710s Gunmetal
19x9.5 ET45 
235/35/19 
On Eibach
5mm spacer in front.


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

looks good! needs a bit more low for that kine stretch


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

CC808 said:


> looks good! needs a bit more low for that kine stretch


Thanks. Ya.. maybe in the future.. I might go coilover.. but for now.. this chicago road already gave me a scratch on my wheel.. so gonna stay on springs.. and see how it goes..


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

:thumbup: looking sharp, digging the concavity vs. 8.5" :thumbup:

wait...just wondering, did you get new bolts for front because you put 5mm spacers.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I like the wheels, but i think u need wider tires or to go lower. IDK why but the gap looks wierd to me.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

tellonr said:


> Thanks. Ya.. maybe in the future.. I might go coilover.. but for now.. this chicago road already gave me a scratch on my wheel.. so gonna stay on springs.. and see how it goes..



Love the wheel style!
Did you consider going 265/30 or 275/30 tires to fill out the wheel gap?
The overall diameter remains almost identical.

I went with 265/30's on my 10" wide rears. IMHO, it looks much better.

TM


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

portlandmchorse said:


> BBS CH 19x8.5, H&R Sport SpringsModified by portlandmchorse at 4:09 AM 11-29-2009Modified by portlandmchorse at 5:27 AM 11-29-2009
> Modified by portlandmchorse at 5:22 PM 12-6-2009



Love the BBS's :beer:Any other modifications?, spacers, sway bars etc? OEM shocks??


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> :thumbup: looking sharp, digging the concavity vs. 8.5" :thumbup:
> 
> wait...just wondering, did you get new bolts for front because you put 5mm spacers.


No, stock bolt works fine. 



BOUDAH said:


> I like the wheels, but i think u need wider tires or to go lower. IDK why but the gap looks wierd to me.


Ya.. I know.. I need lower... I probably go coilover later in the future.. but for now.. I just gotta stick with it. But in person, it's not that bad 




TMCCRline said:


> Love the wheel style!
> Did you consider going 265/30 or 275/30 tires to fill out the wheel gap?
> The overall diameter remains almost identical.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was considering different size tires but I didn't wanna go too big. Also I like the strech looks.. and I might go coilover later so thats why I went with 235/35.. I could have gone 245 but.. I didn't wanna risk of rubbing just incase..


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

Anybody have pics of a 19x9.5 et30 for rear wheels? I know that will poke, but just wondering if it's too much poke.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey Wheels Guru, I need a tire suggestion..

Picked up Tiguan Savannah Wheels 19x9et33..... what would be the best tire size to run on these?


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Hey Wheels Guru, I need a tire suggestion..
> 
> Picked up Tiguan Savannah Wheels 19x9et33..... what would be the best tire size to run on these?


Can't help with tire size (would guess 245, 35), but those wheels should look pretty nice. I wanted them on my Toareg, but the bolt pattern requirement was different (5x130) and didn't want to use adapters.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Quinones said:


> Can't help with tire size (would guess 245, 35), but those wheels should look pretty nice. I wanted them on my Toareg, but the bolt pattern requirement was different (5x130) and didn't want to use adapters.


I was thinking 235 all around... or 225 perhaps..


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Thanks. I was considering different size tires but I didn't wanna go too big. Also I like the strech looks.. and I might go coilover later so thats why I went with 235/35.. I could have gone 245 but.. I didn't wanna risk of rubbing just incase..


tellonr, the fit looks great! Thanks for posting pics.

I know you just got them on, but with just eibachs you could have easily run 245/35, 255/30 or even 255/35 without rubbing issues. That much stretch is super safe if you are worried about rubbing fenders, but you risk damage to your wheels from curbs, potholes, etc.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> I was thinking 235 all around... or 225 perhaps..


Right...I think your going to coil overs now, if I'm not mistaken? I'm sure that stretch would help for clearance.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Quinones said:


> Right...I think your going to coil overs now, if I'm not mistaken? I'm sure that stretch would help for clearance.


yea I'm hoping to instal Coils on Saturday.. 235 tire most likely and going to roll rear fenders(just in case)


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> I was thinking 235 all around... or 225 perhaps..


I would not go less than 235 on 9 wide, you will be asking for trouble in Chicago on the 225


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> I would not go less than 235 on 9 wide, you will be asking for trouble in Chicago on the 225


235 it is than... 

Btw you go TEXT


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

*Tiguan wheels on a CC*

Here's the answers you are looking for:

I'm running theses wheels on a 2010 CC stage 1+ Unitronic

- Car sits on a kit of H&R sports springs
- Tires are 235/35/19 all around, Continental DWS
- They fit and won't cause issues on turns (front wheels)
- they stick out (poke a little bit) since they are 9" wide
- No spacers since the wheel is so massive and large. ET33.
- You will need to play with the alignment (camber) so the tires can go inside the fender (in the back of the car)
- With 2 adults in the back or a full trunk, it will rub from time to time in the inner fender
- It's an aggressive set up and wheels especially if you have a drop. My set up is to the max I can go with theses wheels and considering adding spacers on the springs to prevent the travel. 
- I was considering machining the inside of the wheel for a better fit but with .5 degree of camber (minimum it's ok for me)
- Tires don't come cheap 
- If you are not looking for trouble or adjustment go with a wheel that is 8.5" wide 
- I do not ride theses wheels with winter tires.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you, sir! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ShujieGE (Jun 1, 2012)

wow
awesome
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
I like the Q7 wheels on the CC.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

ShujieGE said:


> wow
> awesome
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> I like the Q7 wheels on the CC.


me too but these are tiguan wheels


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

U got the same rim settup 
http://imageshack.com/i/b9c8olj


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



pEAkfrEAk said:


> me too but these are tiguan wheels


Stop peaking, peakafreak


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



talja10 said:


> U got the same rim settup
> http://imageshack.com/i/b9c8olj


Arent your wheels "thunder wheels"? 


Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> I went with 265-30-19...... worked out perfect on my 19 x 10's:
> 
> ...


Whats the et on your back 19x10? Any issues with the 265 /30? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

junis1974 said:


> Whats the et on your back 19x10? Any issues with the 265 /30?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4



Wheels are ET 57, running 7mm spacers = net ET 50. 

No issues at all with the 265/30's. I'm dropped to 25.5" FTG on Koni coilovers.

TM


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Wheels are ET 57, running 7mm spacers = net ET 50.
> 
> No issues at all with the 265/30's. I'm dropped to 25.5" FTG on Koni coilovers.
> 
> TM


How much farther out do you think you could go in the back before it would rub? I have a 19 x9.5 et 61 wheel I want to put in back but can't figure out what size spacer to get to have tire flush


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

junis1974 said:


> How much farther out do you think you could go in the back before it would rub? I have a 19 x9.5 et 61 wheel I want to put in back but can't figure out what size spacer to get to have tire flush


What size tire are you goin' with?
Also, how low are you?

You could probably use a 15mm spacer to get you to ET 46.
That should get you fairly flush.

TM


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Planning on putting on a set of 19x8 et45 wheels I have laying around with 245/35/19 tires.

Any ideas on what size spacer I need to get it to sit flush? 

The car is going to remain at stock height since my wife drives the car... But at least itll have a Gold Coast Kit...


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> What size tire are you goin' with?
> Also, how low are you?
> 
> You could probably use a 15mm spacer to get you to ET 46.
> ...


I was wanting to go 20mm. Not too low. On HR Sport Springs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

junis1974 said:


> I was wanting to go 20mm. Not too low. On HR Sport Springs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4



You should be OK at a net of ET 41, cause you're not too low.
You may poke just a drop!

Just use good, quality spacers!

TM


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> You should be OK at a net of ET 41, cause you're not too low.
> You may poke just a drop!
> 
> Just use good, quality spacers!
> ...


Thanks :beer:


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Well everyone after lurking around and reading thru here I finally did it!!!!

I ordered my new coils and wheels and tires. I got the Megan racing euro street coilovers along with VMR V710 19x8.5 +35 all the way around in gunmetal color wrapped in some nice nitto nt555 235/35/19 

Can't wait for it all to arrive and be installed on the 20th of this month pix to come soon


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

06jettamxv said:


> Well everyone after lurking around and reading thru here I finally did it!!!!
> 
> I ordered my new coils and wheels and tires. I got the Megan racing euro street coilovers along with VMR V710 19x8.5 +35 all the way around in gunmetal color wrapped in some nice nitto nt555 235/35/19
> 
> Can't wait for it all to arrive and be installed on the 20th of this month pix to come soon



You will love the v710 gunmetal  I have it too but 9.5 all around.


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

dgarcia211 said:


> Here is a better pic of the wheel gap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liking the Miro's :beer:


----------



## zcarmony (Sep 14, 2013)

whats the suspension set up on this car?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

zcarmony said:


> whats the suspension set up on this car?


which car? 

try quoting posts so no1 confused and you get the correct answer ,bro! :beer:


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

junis1974 said:


> Liking the Miro's :beer:


Thanks!


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

dgarcia211 said:


> Thanks!


any issues with rubbing? How much of a stretch is on the back tires since its 19x9.5?


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

junis1974 said:


> any issues with rubbing? How much of a stretch is on the back tires since its 19x9.5?


No rubbing issues at all. However, 95% of the time no one rides in the back. The stretch is not extreme, very subtle.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

dgarcia211 said:


> No rubbing issues at all. However, 95% of the time no one rides in the back. The stretch is not extreme, very subtle.


best looking VR6 :beer:


----------



## zcarmony (Sep 14, 2013)

TheOtherStig said:


> What kind of wheels are those, they are gorgeous.


how do you turn off the day time running lights?


----------



## zcarmony (Sep 14, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> which car?
> 
> try quoting posts so no1 confused and you get the correct answer ,bro! :beer:


sorry dude im new


----------



## zcarmony (Sep 14, 2013)

How do you turn off the DTR lights on the 09 CC?


----------



## zcarmony (Sep 14, 2013)

rroman said:


> Looks great. What size tires did you use? Specifically, what size in the rear and any fitment issues? I saw a CC at Waterfest this past weekend with 265/19 in the back. Looked really good with the wide tires, just wondering if there are any drawbacks to such a wide tire.


What did you do to make your headlights look like that?


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> best looking VR6 :beer:


Preciate it Max! Need to get together man!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*









Solowerks with 5 threads left front and rear...


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Solowerks with 5 threads left front and rear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is one sick looking CC.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Mr_Jones said:


> That is once sick looking CC.


Thanks Mr.!! Much appreciated. It's nothing fancy but I try!

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Shameless self promotion: For sale


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



dgarcia211 said:


> Here is a better pic of the wheel gap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U running stock shocks or aftermarket? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

junis1974 said:


> U running stock shocks or aftermarket?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


Stock Shocks with H&R Springs.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> In most cases with aftermarket wheels you should be able to push out the emblem in the center caps. You just need to measure the diameter, then you can order custom 3D gel emblems to swap out.
> 
> 
> http://www.signdezine.co.uk/vinyl_graphics/proddetail.php?prod=3D-Domed-Gel-VW-wheelcenter


Expensive but they are very nice. They curved on my center which are convex.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

You're right. I just ordered mine and hope that they arrive soon. Thanks to kaeo773 for the link. Btw, done even bother with the EBay ones, they're completely flat and the quality is not that great either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Shameless self promotion: For sale


Very Very nice.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Would Solowerks / FK front end-links work for ST/Vogtland set up since they are shorter than OEM and I'm slightly lower than 25FTG


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> Would Solowerks / FK front end-links work for ST/Vogtland set up since they are shorter than OEM and I'm slightly lower than 25FTG


You shouldn't need them

PM'd you back


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> You shouldn't need them
> 
> PM'd you back


thanks for the reply! :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Is anyone staggered here? Im looking to get the miro 111 front 235/35/19 rear ???


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Is anyone staggered here? Im looking to get the miro 111 front 235/35/19 rear ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone



See my sig for staggered specs, wheels & tires:



















TM


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> See my sig for staggered specs, wheels & tires:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the rim/tire size ?


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Whats the rim/tire size ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone



All specs are in my signature.......

TM


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> All specs are in my signature.......
> 
> TM


265?? It doesn't stick out much on the rear.i was thinking to strech the rear a bit would it be stretched with245 in the rear?running 19x9.5?any idea? 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

talja10 said:


> 265?? It doesn't stick out much on the rear.i was thinking to strech the rear a bit would it be stretched with245 in the rear?running 19x9.5?any idea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


I don't like the stretched look, which is why I went 265/30 in the rear. I would have gone 275/30, but it would not clear the rear strut.

265/30 on a 9.5" wide wheel would be perfect, IMHO.....

TM


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> I don't like the stretched look, which is why I went 265/30 in the rear. I would have gone 275/30, but it would not clear the rear strut.
> 
> 265/30 on a 9.5" wide wheel would be perfect, IMHO.....
> 
> TM


Thanks for your input man


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Double post. My bad


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*


















Suspension: SHS coilovers all way down with Hotchkis RSB

Wheels: 19"x9 et33 OEM Savannah, powder-coated in VW Carbon Grey

Tires: Nitto 555 235x35.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

autopilot v2
airlift performance struts
2 viairs 440.
mercedes 22 spoke 19 x 8.5, 19 x 9.5


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Suspension: SHS coilovers all way down with Hotchkis RSB
> 
> Wheels: 19"x9 et33 OEM Savannah, powder-coated in VW Carbon Grey
> 
> ...


Love that color but can't get passed the blacked out grill area... everything else looks awesome.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Love that color but can't get passed the blacked out grill area... everything else looks awesome.


Thnx.. I personally like it, its pdip for now bu for spring im planning to shave off chrome parts and get it all painted gloss black! 

Here are better picts of frnt..


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^^ very sharp CC


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Stero1D said:


> Thnx.. I personally like it, its pdip for now bu for spring im planning to shave off chrome parts and get it all painted gloss black!
> 
> Here are better picts of frnt..
> 
> ...


Gloss?u sure? Its gonna look like u borrow it from me 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> ^^ very sharp CC


Thanks, man! 


talja10 said:


> Gloss?u sure? Its gonna look like u borrow it from me
> Sent from my Iphone


not a chance... Mine is way too sexier  Gonna look opposite!


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Thnx.. I personally like it, its pdip for now bu for spring im planning to shave off chrome parts and get it all painted gloss black!
> 
> Here are better picts of frnt..
> 
> ...


Hey if you like it... that's all that matters. I'm going to have to replicate your wheel dimensions once I go bagged. Def like the overall stance.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Hey if you like it... that's all that matters. I'm going to have to replicate your wheel dimensions once I go bagged. Def like the overall stance.


Cool bro! Let me knw if you have questions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

I tried searching but didn't find much, looking for a 2013 with 18"s dropped on H&R springs. Would prefer the sport and not the ultra-lows. Debating on dropping mine but don't have the funds right now to go with new 19"s. Trying to decide if I should go coil-over or just springs. I really hate the rake and gap. Any suggestions?


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

Go with the coils and save you self the headache of having to do it twice ... I will be installing my coils hopefully sunday ..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

nozmadd0x said:


> I tried searching but didn't find much, looking for a 2013 with 18"s dropped on H&R springs. Would prefer the sport and not the ultra-lows. Debating on dropping mine but don't have the funds right now to go with new 19"s. Trying to decide if I should go coil-over or just springs. I really hate the rake and gap. Any suggestions?





ebk305 said:


> Go with the coils and save you self the headache of having to do it twice ... I will be installing my coils hopefully sunday ..


100% agree.... I went Eibachs for like 6 month and than got Coils lol.... dnt pay twice


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Coils, I have the H&R sport springs with 18" and love the look, but should of went with coils.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

That's kind of where I'm leaning. Went to a local shop and they quoted $600 to install coils or springs. How difficult are coils to install yourself? What kind of tools would I need? I put drop shackles on my old truck but that was not too difficult, but that is about my experience level at this point. $600 just seems a bit high.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

man 600 is way too much ... its very easy to install specially that your car is a 2013 everything should come off smooth...


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Indeed 600.00 is way to much, there should be a DIY in here somewhere.


----------



## t-red_gti (May 23, 2010)

ebk305 said:


> man 600 is way too much ... its very easy to install specially that your car is a 2013 everything should come off smooth...


Yikes when I had my suspension installed on my GTI it only cost $260.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



nozmadd0x said:


> I tried searching but didn't find much, looking for a 2013 with 18"s dropped on H&R springs. Would prefer the sport and not the ultra-lows. Debating on dropping mine but don't have the funds right now to go with new 19"s. Trying to decide if I should go coil-over or just springs. I really hate the rake and gap. Any suggestions?


You sound like you wanna go with coils, so go for it. You won't be happy with springs and it would be a wasted effort, IMO.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



ebk305 said:


> man 600 is way too much ... its very easy to install specially that your car is a 2013 everything should come off smooth...


I wouldn't say it's very easy. That's a bit if an exaggeration. It's quiet challenging especially if your doing it yourself, but, it's not overly difficult if you have the correct tools and proper guidance/instructions. This, however, is contingent upon you having little to no experience.

Do a search and you'll find tons of very detailed instructions. That's what I did when I tackled replacing my suspension for the first time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

nozmadd0x said:


> I tried searching but didn't find much, looking for a 2013 with 18"s dropped on H&R springs. Would prefer the sport and not the ultra-lows. Debating on dropping mine but don't have the funds right now to go with new 19"s. Trying to decide if I should go coil-over or just springs. I really hate the rake and gap. Any suggestions?


Save for Koni coilovers or similar..... it's so worth it!

TM


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

:facepalm: ..


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

nozmadd0x said:


> That's kind of where I'm leaning. Went to a local shop and they quoted $600 to install coils or springs. How difficult are coils to install yourself? What kind of tools would I need? I put drop shackles on my old truck but that was not too difficult, but that is about my experience level at this point. $600 just seems a bit high.


I paid 350 at a professional shop to have my springs installed. then i installed coils 2 weeks later in my driveway... so much for wanting to save time... 


its not hard but its not easy, especially if u don't have the correct tools. My vote is to buy H&R Street Performance SS ( Dampening adj ) Quality set of coil overs about 1300 bucks most places.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

nozmadd0x said:


> That's kind of where I'm leaning. Went to a local shop and they quoted $600 to install coils or springs. How difficult are coils to install yourself? What kind of tools would I need? I put drop shackles on my old truck but that was not too difficult, but that is about my experience level at this point. $600 just seems a bit high.


$600 to do that job is a ****ing joke. never go back to that shop, and i would suggest letting them know their price is a joke. i did it 100% by myself the first time and it wasn't too hard at all (hardest part was getting them back in the car, kinda tricky by yourself) . it is all really straight forward. just make sure you buy the triple square bit for the pinch bolt, the spindle spreader tool, and the correct offset box wrench to take the nut off the top of the coils. all can easily be found online, as well as very thorough diy guides. if you still feel uncomfortable, look on craigslist services. many competent mechanics will do the job for hundreds cheaper than you were quoted

i had to pull the fronts out again to replace my strut mounts/bearings and the second time around the fronts took like 1.5 hours. again, its all really straight forward


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

tambat said:


> $600 to do that job is a ****ing joke. never go back to that shop, and i would suggest letting them know their price is a joke. i did it 100% by myself the first time and it wasn't too hard at all (hardest part was getting them back in the car, kinda tricky by yourself) . it is all really straight forward. just make sure you buy the triple square bit for the pinch bolt, the spindle spreader tool, and the correct offset box wrench to take the nut off the top of the coils. all can easily be found online, as well as very thorough diy guides. if you still feel uncomfortable, look on craigslist services. many competent mechanics will do the job for hundreds cheaper than you were quoted
> 
> i had to pull the fronts out again to replace my strut mounts/bearings and the second time around the fronts took like 1.5 hours. again, its all really straight forward


Agreed. Maybe I got lucky; I had a shop install my coils in 2-2.5 hours for $200. The are an APR dealer and do lots of mods.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Alright thanks guys! Car is currently at the dealer getting the clutch replaced, 1500 miles on the car there should not be a smell of burning clutch when you pop the hood. And yes, I know how to drive a stick lol. Master mechanic said he read VW is having issues with clutches right now so he is going to take a look at it. He quoted $450-$500 to install coils. Thinking it's something I'll just try to tackle in the spring since it's starting to get cold here in Ohio. Plus it sounds like I need to save up. I saw some deals on here not too long ago for $500 coils, I take it I should stay away from those?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Sealed the wheels and finally found time to install the VW Domed Gel that I purchased over a month ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Double post. Stupid TapaTalk.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Those are wheels i want. Awesome... Do you have picture of whole car?

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Oh yeah. Here you go.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## GlowinPassat (Mar 6, 2003)

I know I might get some flak, but she's a work in progress.

Wheels: VMR V710 19in
Tires: Continental DWS 235/35/19


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

van33 said:


> Oh yeah. Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe i dont have a love for different stuff.. but i just think this wheel looks hideous on our CCs idk if its the slant appearance of if i jsut find them ugly... sorry, cant get into them.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone know where else I can sell these? I am shocked there is so little interest. ..or people expect me to give them away? They were barely used 3 months and flawless. I have them priced about $ 1000 under what I bought them from

Thanks friends! 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...x8.5-ET32-5-x-112-Michelin-Pilot-SS-235-35-19


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*NICE!!*



GlowinPassat said:


> I know I might get some flak, but she's a work in progress.
> 
> Wheels: VMR V710 19in
> Tires: Continental DWS 235/35/19


Do you have a side profile? I would like to see what those wheels would look like on my CC RLine

Thanks
JLR

BTW, NICE!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BOUDAH said:


> Maybe i dont have a love for different stuff.. but i just think this wheel looks hideous on our CCs idk if its the slant appearance of if i jsut find them ugly... sorry, cant get into them.


x2
I'm not a huge fan of those wheels at all either
_(don't look like they'd be fun to wash/clean either)_

They do look "okay" on his silver CC though :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

digga4 said:


> Anyone know where else I can sell these? I am shocked there is so little interest. ..or people expect me to give them away? They were barely used 3 months and flawless. I have them priced about $ 1000 under what I bought them from
> 
> Thanks friends!
> 
> ...



Maybe try selling wheels & tires separately.
You may get more interest.
My 2 cents.......
Good luck!

TM


----------



## GlowinPassat (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the positive comment JLR. This is the closest to a side shot I have right now


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^^ does those wheels make it look a bit jacked up?


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

GlowinPassat said:


> I know I might get some flak, but she's a work in progress.
> 
> Wheels: VMR V710 19in
> Tires: Continental DWS 235/35/19


Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> x2
> I'm not a huge fan of those wheels at all either
> _(don't look like they'd be fun to wash/clean either)_
> 
> They do look "okay" on his silver CC though :thumbup:


Its funny because I've always been a fan of those wheels and think they look great on our CCs. Just goes to show how we all have different tastes and also shows how those that ask for opinions can make themselves more confused than before they asked for help. I will say that they have to be a PITA to clean and the one thing that my anal OCD self doesn't like is how the spokes lean differently on either side (forward on 1 side and back on the other)


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> Maybe i dont have a love for different stuff.. but i just think this wheel looks hideous on our CCs idk if its the slant appearance of if i jsut find them ugly... sorry, cant get into them.


This comment is so blatantly ugly that I just have to respond... So here it goes...

Take a look at the cars below with the same set of wheels and tell me they don't look good.


























If you say no, then there must be something wrong with you (your mom probably dropped you when you were a baby) or you simply have poor taste. Why don't you pay more attention to your boring wheels that don't even match your car? If you don't like what you see on this thread, then move on... Don't leave ugly comments. I think that's the same advise you gave someone that you yourself don't practice :screwy:. 

QUOTE=snobrdrdan;83893686]x2
I'm not a huge fan of those wheels at all either
_(don't look like they'd be fun to wash/clean either)_

They do look "okay" on his silver CC though :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Can't believe your complaining about the wash/clean of the wheels knowing that you've owned polished interlagos previously :laugh:. Lol.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Quinones said:


> Its funny because I've always been a fan of those wheels and think they look great on our CCs. Just goes to show how we all have different tastes and also shows how those that ask for opinions can make themselves more confused than before they asked for help. I will say that they have to be a PITA to clean and the one thing that my anal OCD self doesn't like is how the spokes lean differently on either side (forward on 1 side and back on the other)


I take everything on here with a grain of salt. At the end of the day, if your happy with your set, that's all that matters. Owning a set of Interlagos previously, I'd say my current set is a little trickier to clean. Not too bad though. Imagine if I was running Rotiform BLQs? Now that's a real PITA to clean. Lol...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

van33 said:


> I take everything on here with a grain of salt. At the end of the day, if your happy with your set, that's all that matters. Owning a set of Interlagos previously, I'd say my current set is a little trickier to clean. Not too bad though. Imagine if I was running Rotiform BLQs? Now that's a real PITA to clean. Lol...
> 
> 
> Bottom line......
> ...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TMCCRline said:


> van33 said:
> 
> 
> > I take everything on here with a grain of salt. At the end of the day, if your happy with your set, that's all that matters. Owning a set of Interlagos previously, I'd say my current set is a little trickier to clean. Not too bad though. Imagine if I was running Rotiform BLQs? Now that's a real PITA to clean. Lol...
> ...


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

> This comment is so blatantly ugly that I just have to respond... So here it goes...
> 
> Take a look at the cars below with the same set of wheels and tell me they don't look good.
> 
> ...


Can't believe your complaining about the wash/clean of the wheels knowing that you've owned polished interlagos previously . Lol. [/QUOTE]:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

van33 said:


> I take everything on here with a grain of salt. At the end of the day, if your happy with your set, that's all that matters. Owning a set of Interlagos previously, I'd say my current set is a little trickier to clean. Not too bad though. Imagine if I was running Rotiform BLQs? Now that's a real PITA to clean. Lol...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Hmmm...but BLQ's would be so worth the trouble!  

That's exactly the point I was making; to each their own and taste is subjective. As with my comment above, if someone loves a wheel set that has an intricate design, they will likely be willing to spend the time to care for them as needed.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> I take everything on here with a grain of salt. At the end of the day, if your happy with your set, that's all that matters. Owning a set of Interlagos previously, I'd say my current set is a little trickier to clean. Not too bad though. Imagine if I was running Rotiform BLQs? Now that's a real PITA to clean. Lol...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Well with that being said I've had BBS LM's and Work VS-XX... Worst ever to clean. As for wheels, I definitely agree. Not everyone will like a particular set up. Hell... I had purple Volk TE37's on my Z.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Quinones said:


> one thing that my anal OCD self doesn't like is how the spokes lean differently on either side (forward on 1 side and back on the other)


I thought that that would bother me as well since I'm a little OCD myself, but it truly didn't. If anything, it added another dimension to the car looking at it on different angles. At least that my take on it.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Well with that being said I've had BBS LM's and Work VS-XX... Worst ever to clean. As for wheels, I definitely agree. Not everyone will like a particular set up. Hell... I had purple Volk TE37's on my Z.


To each his own :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Haven't posted in this thread in quite a while. Here's what my car looks like now lol










Testing 10mm spacers









Decided not to run spacers until I have some camber in the rear


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

van33 said:


> To each his own :thumbup::thumbup:


Agreed. However, bashing one's set up is just in bad taste... never understood why people would go out their way to do so.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone ever see the Rohana RC10's in 19 or 20 inch on the CC??? Trying to decide what color finish to get with my Silver Leaf / White Gold color CC.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

ColumbusCC said:


> Anyone ever see the Rohana RC10's in 19 or 20 inch on the CC??? Trying to decide what color finish to get with my Silver Leaf / White Gold color CC.



I like the machined/black finish, but they're only available in 20's.

TM


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking for something like these but in 18"s, can't find them smaller than 20"s.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> I like the machined/black finish, but they're only available in 20's.
> 
> TM


Yeah i found a great deal on the 20x9 +45 offset which is for my 4motion but not sure if I want to go that big. Then need to decide between the RC10 and RC22


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ColumbusCC said:


> Yeah i found a great deal on the 20x9 +45 offset which is for my 4motion but not sure if I want to go that big. Then need to decide between the RC10 and RC22


IMO, 19's are too big, especially if you don't have the GCK. I'd stick with 19's if I were you.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

nozmadd0x said:


> Looking for something like these but in 18"s, can't find them smaller than 20"s.


I don't think you will find vossen cv3's in 18's.......


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Agreed. However, bashing one's set up is just in bad taste... never understood why people would go out their way to do so.


Ditto


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Does anybody know if a square set of 19x10 et40 will fit? I plan on stretching a 225/35 on it and have the rim flush to fender. Any advice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rednecksavage (Mar 11, 2002)

*Finally lowered Mine*

Here is my cc i finally lowered it on ST coil overs, it has 18" Alzor wheels on it. I just had it done so they should settle a little more.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried running 255/30/19 tires on 9" wheels with a +41 offset front and rear on a lowered CC? I am at about 25"FTG if I remember right.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



waltern said:


> Has anyone tried running 255/30/19 tires on 9" wheels with a +41 offset front and rear on a lowered CC? I am at about 25"FTG if I remember right.


For sure gona rub with a 255.. My
Friends dad has 245 on a 8.5 and he rubs occasionally


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

waltern said:


> Has anyone tried running 255/30/19 tires on 9" wheels with a +41 offset front and rear on a lowered CC? I am at about 25"FTG if I remember right.


Maybe with some added camber, or slightly pulled fenders. Also depends on what tire brands, as some square off more (Dunlop Eagle GT for example) and others roll the edge more (Falken FK452, I believe the Hankook V12s as well).

I was looking to run a 255/30-19 on a 9.5 ET 45 but I've given up and will just stick with a 245/35-19. It's only a bit taller of a tire, but is available in more brands. I'm also not that low, only about 25.5"-ish FTG, still less worry about rubbing and modding fenders.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Maybe with some added camber, or slightly pulled fenders. Also depends on what tire brands, as some square off more (Dunlop Eagle GT for example) and others roll the edge more (Falken FK452, I believe the Hankook V12s as well).
> 
> I was looking to run a 255/30-19 on a 9.5 ET 45 but I've given up and will just stick with a 245/35-19. It's only a bit taller of a tire, but is available in more brands. I'm also not that low, only about 25.5"-ish FTG, still less worry about rubbing and modding fenders.


I figured it would rub. I rub the front liner now sometimes with the 235's, but I have 6mm spacers up front. I figured camber would help out back, but I really wanted to run more tire up front too for more traction. Maybe I will just get race compound street tires.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

waltern said:


> I figured it would rub. I rub the front liner now sometimes with the 235's, but I have 6mm spacers up front. I figured camber would help out back, but I really wanted to run more tire up front too for more traction. Maybe I will just get race compound street tires.



I run 265-30-19's on my 10" wide rear wheels with no rubbing at all (ET 57, using 7mm spacers).
I'm 25.5" FTG.

TM


----------



## withoutcomp1 (Jul 26, 2007)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Picked up a 13 R-Line in June just threw some wheels in it last week


----------



## withoutcomp1 (Jul 26, 2007)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Picked up a 13 R-Line in June just threw some wheels in it last week








Wheels are niche targas 19x8.5 front with a 34 offset and rear are 19x9.5 with a 50 offset tires are 235 35 19 and 265 30 19


----------



## withoutcomp1 (Jul 26, 2007)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Picked up a 13 R-Line in June just threw some wheels on it last week








Wheels are niche targas 19x8.5 front with a 34 offset and rear are 19x9.5 with a 50 offset tires are 235 35 19 and 265 30 19


----------



## withoutcomp1 (Jul 26, 2007)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Damn don't know y it posted twice! Sorry! It kept giving a error!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



withoutcomp1 said:


> Damn don't know y it posted twice! Sorry! It kept giving a error!


My taptalk has been doing this alot...idk why...anyways...car looks good.:thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*










New ride height? Thoughts??


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

Do headlights need to be adjusted after lowering?


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Finally got around to installing my Neuspeed RSE14's in Hyperblack finish from my previous GTI, 19x8 ET45 with 245/35/19 Michellin Pilot Super SPorts onto my wife's CC along with the gold coast body kit and clear turn signals



Unfortunately not gonna lower the car since she doesn't want to re learn how to drive the car

And even worse... likely gonna add curb feelers at all 4 corners so she doesn't curb the wheels and doesn't want to learn how to be more aware so as to not curb the wheels... at least it is something I can remove whenever I drive the car

Any thoughts on what size spacers to get it more flush?


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



llo07brasil said:


> New ride height? Thoughts??


Looks really good that's damn close to my low if not a little lower what are u running? 











Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Stanced_CC said:


> Looks really good that's damn close to my low if not a little lower what are u running?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on racelands. I was that low because I had a buddy in the back and stuff in the trunk. But I can definitely go much lower. I still have perches that aren't even spun all the way down. If I add camber I would take those out and slam that sucker and tuck rim lol


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

arkijak said:


> Do headlights need to be adjusted after lowering?


I had to, with oem bi-xénon.


----------



## dcm-vdub (Sep 17, 2009)

so ive been creepin on this thread trying to figure out if the wheels i want will fit my CC 

they're 19x8.5 front et 42mm and 19x9.5 rear et 47mm. i hate to be that guy but will they fit and if so what tires should i go with.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

dcm-vdub said:


> so ive been creepin on this thread trying to figure out if the wheels i want will fit my CC
> 
> they're 19x8.5 front et 42mm and 19x9.5 rear et 47mm. i hate to be that guy but will they fit and if so what tires should i go with.


Quick question? Our cars are front wheel drive, why are you going with a staggered setup if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dcm-vdub (Sep 17, 2009)

van33 said:


> Quick question? Our cars are front wheel drive, why are you going with a staggered setup if you don't mind me asking?


just for the look really.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

van33 said:


> Quick question? Our cars are front wheel drive, why are you going with a staggered setup if you don't mind me asking?


I've never understood the mentality either. I get the look, but our cars are FWD and everyone knows it. Not to mention having wider tires in the back will cause the car to plow in the corners, inducing more understeer.

That being said, there are so many good looking CC's with 19's and I'm about to pull the trigger on 20's. (20x8.5 et40 wrapped in 225/30R20). Does anyone have any suggestions on spacers and springs? I'm not looking to ruin, or even stiffen the ride, but only for a drop down onto 20's that will look clean and flush.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



xterrain said:


> I've never understood the mentality either. I get the look, but our cars are FWD and everyone knows it. Not to mention having wider tires in the back will cause the car to plow in the corners, inducing more understeer.



Lmao, who (other than me) is dumb enough to buy a CC and bother autox'ing it? 
Staggered wheels won't make a CC plow into the corners any worse than a heavy front end already does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

In other words, it just looks good


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowWabbit said:


> In other words, it just looks good


Right. That's why I said "I get the look." However, from a physics standpoint, a nose-heavy FWD car WILL plow _more_ with wider wheels in the rear, than in the front. I'm not implying that I, or anyone else with or without staggered wheels, is out to auto-cross their CC's. What I am stating is my opinion that I don't understand the mentality, as the look has more draw-backs than benefits. 

No offense to anyone else with staggered fitments, they do look good. I was just agreeing with someone else who doesn't understand the sacrifice of functionality (in this instance.)


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I can tell you from personal experience, the sacrifice in performance is so small it's irrelevant compared to so many other factors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Alrighty...I think I'm about 99.9% sure this is the right setup for my CC, but I want to get a 'in-the-know' approval from the community before I pull the trigger. :beer:

2012 DBM CC R-Line
20x8.5 et 40 Drop Star 643MS wheels
225/30R20
H&R Sport Springs

Does anyone have any experience with the H&R springs from Achtuning? They offer a deeper drop than the Eibach Pro's for cheaper, so I'm leaning toward them. Will I _need_ to replace the dampers?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Lmao, who (other than me) is dumb enough to buy a CC and bother autox'ing it?
> Staggered wheels won't make a CC plow into the corners any worse than a heavy front end already does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't necessarily agree with you regarding buying a CC and AutoXing it... I AutoX all the time and do well (bragging aside). I bought a car that I love driving to work everyday and have fun with it when I can (AutoX).
Nothing wrong with that? I'd rather be the guy who AutoX's a CC, than the guy who bought and AutoX a beast of a car (Mustang, Pontiac G8 or Corvette) and can't drive it. Trust me, I have friends who drive those cars that can't even beat my car at the track (again, bragging aside).


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

xterrain said:


> I've never understood the mentality either. I get the look, but our cars are FWD and everyone knows it. Not to mention having wider tires in the back will cause the car to plow in the corners, inducing more understeer.
> 
> That being said, there are so many good looking CC's with 19's and I'm about to pull the trigger on 20's. (20x8.5 et40 wrapped in 225/30R20). Does anyone have any suggestions on spacers and springs? I'm not looking to ruin, or even stiffen the ride, but only for a drop down onto 20's that will look clean and flush.


Careful with a 20" setup. If your car is not an R-Line or does not have the GCC, having a 20" setup looks somewhat donky, unless you do a significant drop. Which in your case, would not be, since you're going with H&R springs.
I think 19's are perfect for our cars and is the largest I would go with.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

20" will also make the ride more bouncy


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

20's will be fine!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Dont waste money with springs save some more and hit for coilovers in spring.everyone who put springs they go worh coils after.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



talja10 said:


> Dont waste money with springs save some more and hit for coilovers in spring.everyone who put springs they go worh coils after.


^X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

talja10 said:


> Dont waste money with springs save some more and hit for coilovers in spring.everyone who put springs they go worh coils after.


x3


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Dont waste money with springs save some more and hit for coilovers in spring.everyone who put springs they go worh coils after.


x4...

been there, done that!


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*Nice Work!*



GlowinPassat said:


> I know I might get some flak, but she's a work in progress.
> 
> Wheels: VMR V710 19in
> Tires: Continental DWS 235/35/19


Nice Clean Look....


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

van33 said:


> Careful with a 20" setup. If your car is not an R-Line or does not have the GCC, having a 20" setup looks somewhat donky, unless you do a significant drop. Which in your case, would not be, since you're going with H&R springs.
> I think 19's are perfect for our cars and is the largest I would go with.


Mine is indeed an R-Line. 



Rlinetexas said:


> 20" will also make the ride more bouncy


Due to the lower tire profile, I presume. What's the highest profile tire I can run on a 20" rim without effecting the speedometer or rubbing?



Guest2320 said:


> 20's will be fine!


Sweet ride. What suspension setup are you on and how low is it set? That's pretty much the exact stance I'm going for. What are your wheels and tire specs? Did you use any spacers?



talja10 said:


> Dont waste money with springs save some more and hit for coilovers in spring.everyone who put springs they go worh coils after.


Thanks for the advice. Does anyone have any experience with the Vogtland Coilover Kit from Achtuning? It's $699.

http://shop.achtuning.com/Vogtland-968545-Coilover-Kit-VW-CC-FWD.aspx


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*Thank You*



GlowinPassat said:


> Thanks for the positive comment JLR. This is the closest to a side shot I have right now





Thanks for the profile pic, I somehow missed it and wanted to thank you.

JLR


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

xterrain said:


> Sweet ride. What suspension setup are you on and how low is it set? That's pretty much the exact stance I'm going for. What are your wheels and tire specs? Did you use any spacers?


I'm on H&R Springs, No spacers 235/35/20 tires all around


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> 20's will be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet man! I was out last night measuring my wheels gap and I was thinking your car looked about as low as what I was imagining the H&R's would lower mine. Same prospective set up, same city! Go figure. What are your wheel specs? The one's I'm ordering are 20x8.5 et 40. Did you swap your stock dampers when you changed to the H&R springs? Any rubbing issues with the 235/35's?


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

GlowinPassat said:


> I know I might get some flak, but she's a work in progress.
> 
> Wheels: VMR V710 19in
> Tires: Continental DWS 235/35/19


Nice men. which offset?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

xterrain said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the H&R springs from Achtuning? They offer a deeper drop than the Eibach Pro's for cheaper, so I'm leaning toward them. Will I _need_ to replace the dampers?


The difference is 1/4" between the H&R's and the Eibachs, but the H&R's have the reverse rake (look) and a worse ride

Like others said though....just get coilovers

If you're looking at the Vogtlands though....just get the ST's instead _(made & backed by KW)_ which MANY guys are running:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Suspension/Coilovers/ES2130047/

I had them before and would recommend them still


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> The difference is 1/4" between the H&R's and the Eibachs, but the H&R's have the reverse rake (look) and a worse ride
> 
> Like others said though....just get coilovers
> 
> ...



Go with Koni Coilovers..... 
Nothing better for the price, ride, handling, and adjustability!!!

TM


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*









9x20 et42 front et37 rear
225/30/20 both
KW v1 Max lowered


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

clkitx said:


> 9x20 et42 front et37 rear
> 225/30/20 both
> KW v1 Max lowered


Dude, YES! Another gnarly mountain biker with a CC. Man, now I really can't wait for my 20's to come in. 










...and now back to your originally scheduled programming...


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

clkitx said:


> 9x20 et42 front et37 rear
> 225/30/20 both
> KW v1 Max lowered


looks ****ing incredible man. the mulliners are hands down my favorite wheels on this car.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

xterrain said:


> Dude, YES! Another gnarly mountain biker with a CC. Man, now I really can't wait for my 20's to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I can't wait to get my r-line kit (body) this week 








I like the wheels fitment, juste 5mm spacers rear (so ET37) 
no rubbing, just a noise when have people on car (3+ pers) at rear .. like a rubbing noise but cant see !


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

clkitx said:


> And I can't wait to get my r-line kit (body) this week
> I like the wheels fitment, juste 5mm spacers rear (so ET37)
> no rubbing, just a noise when have people on car (3+ pers) at rear .. like a rubbing noise but cant see !


Yeah, your car is going to look fantastic with the R-Line kit. Too bad we're on separate sides of the planet, otherwise I'd say lets go ride sometime! :wave:


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Mholley (Oct 26, 2013)

*Cc vr6 lux*

Here is a before and after of my vr6 lux cc with new tint and polished 20' MRR Design HR-9's with a 40 offset and 245/35/20 Falkens. The tires are almost flush and sit perfect lowering would make very little difference.



















2013 CC VR6 Lux, 20 MRR Design HR-9 polished, Falken F435 - 245/35/20, 25% tint, K&N Filter, lamin-x smoke lights


----------



## Mholley (Oct 26, 2013)

*Cc vr6 lux*

Here is a before and after of my vr6 lux cc with new tint and polished 20' MRR Design HR-9's with a 40 offset and 245/35/20 Falkens. The tires are almost flush and sit perfect lowering would make very little difference.



















2013 CC VR6 Lux, 20 MRR Design HR-9 polished, Falken F435 - 245/35/20, 25% tint, K&N Filter, lamin-x smoke lights


----------



## Ziendo (Nov 8, 2013)

I am new here. I am running 19" Hartmann HRS6-204-GS Wheels 235-35ZR Falkens. Having trouble uploading pics. Maybe someone can help!

Some sweet rides going on here!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Ziendo said:


> I am new here. I am running 19" Hartmann HRS6-204-GS Wheels 235-35ZR Falkens. Having trouble uploading pics. Maybe someone can help!
> 
> Some sweet rides going on here!


You got to use photobucket if ur using pc to browse or if thru smartphone need download tapatalk! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Mholley said:


> ...20' MRR Design HR-9's with a 40 offset and 245/35/20 Falkens. The tires are almost flush and sit perfect lowering would make very little difference.


Your car looks great, but I would disagree on the ride height with 20's. I have a set of 20's on order with 235/35R20 tires with every intention of lowering the car due to what I've seen and learned here on VW Vortex. To me, 20's can have a bit of a 'donk' look on the CC without it being lowered at least an inch. You might want to have a look around and see what CC's on 20's look like when they _are_ lowered on them. Otherwise, I _really_ like the VR6's sound when they have a performance exhaust.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4q9WNoLTJY&list=PLJXL3qf8Bb_HcLO-8gXkTAom64vjoYevE

Bastuck Exhaust
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbj7ExUpP2Q


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Go with Koni Coilovers.....
> Nothing better for the price, ride, handling, and adjustability!!!
> 
> TM


Konis aren't a bad option either

I only said the ST's instead of the Vogtlands since the Vogtlands were like $600 or $700 (?) and the ST's were only a hair more.....if he was on a tight budget


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Mholley said:


> The tires are almost flush and sit perfect lowering would make very little difference.


Lowering it actually WOULD make a difference
Like xterrain said.....your car is sitting pretty high actually and *sort of* does have the "donk" effect going on

If you're on a budget look for some lowering springs, or some coilovers to get a nicer/adjustable look if you have the money

Or if you're truly happy, leave it


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

1st rule of the vortex!- lower it before You do anything 
Wheels with stock susp < stock wheels lowered - always!
no matter how hard You will be trying to convince Yourself that looks good, You will realize that You HAVE to lower it!

My setup: 20" Vossen cv2 with koni coils ( more less all the way down)


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

I am looking to buy a 09 CC 4Motion in the near future, and don't want to run a staggered set up and am looking to do a 19x10 all around. I have not seen any set ups in the 118 pages running a square 19x10 set up. If there is one in here I may have overlooked it. So I want an aggressive look. I will be running coilovers for now, and bags in the near future. Does anybody have any pictures of a 19x10 square set up on the. I may go 19x9.5 if I cannot find the proper set up for the 19x10.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

forward to 1:05 to see it rolling.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Eurofication said:


> I am looking to buy a 09 CC 4Motion in the near future, and don't want to run a staggered set up and am looking to do a 19x10 all around. I have not seen any set ups in the 118 pages running a square 19x10 set up. If there is one in here I may have overlooked it. So I want an aggressive look. I will be running coilovers for now, and bags in the near future. Does anybody have any pictures of a 19x10 square set up on the. I may go 19x9.5 if I cannot find the proper set up for the 19x10.


19x9.5 +45 all around with 5mm spacer up front is perfect with 235/35/19 tires all around.
Actually that's what im thinking of running next season.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

wh1te09gti said:


> 19x9.5 +45 all around with 5mm spacer up front is perfect with 235/35/19 tires all around.
> Actually that's what im thinking of running next season.


yeah that sounds like it would be a sweet set up. The issue I am running into are the rims I want to run only come in 19x10 and 19x8.5, so trying to find a good offset for the 19x10, which should be close to I would say a 37-42offset all around for a 19x10


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

look few posts above 19x10 et 40 will poke a lot .
I run 20x10 +50 rear and lip is just past the fender (rear)
That's with 245/30 tire


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

wh1te09gti said:


> 19x9.5 +45 all around with 5mm spacer up front is perfect with 235/35/19 tires all around.
> Actually that's what im thinking of running next season.


That is exactly what I have right now. running eibach spring. love the look. 

I would go 245/35/19 next time.. not sure if it will rub or not though..


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Eurofication said:


> yeah that sounds like it would be a sweet set up. The issue I am running into are the rims I want to run only come in 19x10 and 19x8.5, so trying to find a good offset for the 19x10, which should be close to I would say a 37-42offset all around for a 19x10


I'm running 19x10, ET 57, with a 7mm specer.
Lots of pics posted.

TM


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> I'm running 19x10, ET 57, with a 7mm specer.
> Lots of pics posted.
> 
> TM


I have seen your rears and that is the look I am going for however I am looking for 19x10 square set up no staggered set up, but am leaning towards 19x9.5 all around instead of the 19x10


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mholly I love the lamin-x smoke lights they look great glad to see another black cc with smoked lights they look the best


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> Mholly I love the lamin-x smoke lights they look great glad to see another black cc with smoked lights they look the best


Can you post close up pics, please?


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

My Vossens are up for SALE/ TRADE 
2k firm picked up or trade for oem 18"s/19" + cash


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

My Vossens are up for SALE/ TRADE 
2k firm picked up or trade for oem 18"s/19" + cash 
Lets see whats out there!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



wh1te09gti said:


> 1st rule of the vortex!- lower it before You do anything
> Wheels with stock susp < stock wheels lowered - always!
> no matter how hard You will be trying to convince Yourself that looks good, You will realize that You HAVE to lower it!
> 
> My setup: 20" Vossen cv2 with koni coils ( more less all the way down)


Your tire size/offset ect??


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

20x8.5 +47 with 17,5 mm spacer, tire: 225/30
20x10 + 55 with 5mm spacer, tire: 245/30


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



wh1te09gti said:


> My Vossens are up for SALE/ TRADE
> 2k firm picked up or trade for oem 18"s/19" + cash
> Lets see whats out there!


Just wondering why your trading your 20's for 18's or 19's? Is the ride to harsh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> My Vossens are up for SALE/ TRADE
> 2k firm picked up or trade for oem 18"s/19" + cash
> Lets see whats out there!


Trade for Miro 111s + cash and I'll drive to you? :thumbup:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

19x9.5" ET40, fitment is perfect, no spacers.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


>


Kade...this picture belongs on a magazine cover.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

From a few months back

Solowerks 5 threads left. wheel specs in sig, no spacers.

CC_graffiti by Xposed Creations LLC, on Flickr


CC_graffiti by Xposed Creations LLC, on Flickr


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> 19x9.5" ET40, fitment is perfect, no spacers.


Are they miro 111? I love the look on these rims.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> 19x9.5" ET40, fitment is perfect, no spacers.


That is the exact stance I am looking for, what suspension are you running


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Are they miro 111? I love the look on these rims.


Yep, and they may be for sale soon.



Eurofication said:


> That is the exact stance I am looking for, what suspension are you running


Modified Solo-Werks S1.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Modified Solo-Werks S1.


Nice, that is what I am looking to run here soon as well.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> 19x9.5" ET40, fitment is perfect, no spacers.


Can you post a rear profile shot?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Can you post a rear profile shot?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

How much?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

xterrain said:


> Kade...this picture belongs on a magazine cover.


Thanks! 








Dude I love your car so much! When is your friend going to retrofit some headlights for you?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know man...I am broke and the holidays are coming up.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> I don't know man...I am broke and the holidays are coming up.


Sell the rims to me (cheap) and u got some cash


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

notamechanic said:


>


Great pics… thanks.


----------



## nawarkk (Mar 19, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> 19x9.5" ET40, fitment is perfect, no spacers.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0lJ4toK.jpg


Man I can't wait to stance mine. I'm probably going to beg you a lot come summer time lol


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Sell the rims to me (cheap) and u got some cash


Maybe, you are close enough to meet up too.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size tires?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> Maybe, you are close enough to meet up too.


Yeah toronto


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

DiegosAnotherr1 said:


> what size tires?


225/35/19


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


>


You make the car look so small in that pic


----------



## kenbefound (Jul 19, 2013)

sfccryder said:


> koni ss coilover kit installed
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...


SWEET! How's the ride compared to stock?


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Eurofication said:


> I have seen your rears and that is the look I am going for however I am looking for 19x10 square set up no staggered set up, but am leaning towards 19x9.5 all around instead of the 19x10


I got a set of wheels 19x10 et42 all around. I haven't mounted them yet. I want to install my coilovers first, then test fit them to determine tire size needed. I'm hoping 235/35 won't rub. I just haven't had time cause I been working sooo much. I post as soon as I do though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

DiegosAnotherr1 said:


> I got a set of wheels 19x10 et42 all around. I haven't mounted them yet. I want to install my coilovers first, then test fit them to determine tire size needed. I'm hoping 235/35 won't rub. I just haven't had time cause I been working sooo much. I post as soon as I do though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will need lots of neg camber and strech to fit that. 
Gl post results


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

kenbefound said:


> SWEET! How's the ride compared to stock?


imho the ride is better than stock. its more controlled. with the dampers set at 1 full turn
to firm from full soft, the ride is still comfortable but well damped with no up and down
pitch. The ride is firm, but comfortable, but not as soft as stock.


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Yep, and they may be for sale soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Modified Solo-Werks S1.


Modified ? What was done to them ? 
Btw sweet ride also looking for a set up like yours


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

9x20 ET 48 Mercedes Benz ML 65 AMG replica with 225/30 Kumho Ecsta.

Spacers added, 10mm front and 5mm rear.

Lowered on KW V1 Inox Line.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

My 20x8.5 et41 wheels have arrived! :heart:

Will tires, sized 245/35R20 or 245/30R20, rub if they're fitted font and back and lowered on H&R Sport Springs? 

If so, then I'm going to go with the 235/35R20's instead that I had previously decided on.


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

rs-dude said:


> 9x20 ET 48 Mercedes Benz ML 65 AMG replica with 225/30 Kumho Ecsta.
> 
> Spacers added, 10mm front and 5mm rear.
> 
> Lowered on KW V1 Inox Line.



Nice!


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*NICE*

Super nice!!!


trx_cc said:


> nice!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

1BlkCC-R said:


> Modified ? What was done to them ?
> Btw sweet ride also looking for a set up like yours


Helper spring and prolly perch was taken out :laugh:


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Some more..


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> 225/35/19


Et in the front??


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

rs-dude said:


> 9x20 ET 48 Mercedes Benz ML 65 AMG replica with 225/30 Kumho Ecsta.
> 
> Spacers added, 10mm front and 5mm rear.
> 
> Lowered on KW V1 Inox Line.


Simply stunning my friend!



talja10 said:


> Et in the front??
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


Same as rear, ET40.


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

rs-dude:

I have looked at similar wheels for my CC. Can you tell me if our VW center caps fit those wheels.

Thank You,
JLR


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> Simply stunning my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Same as rear, ET40.


Sorry i was going to ask the width.9.5 in rear and the front?


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Dropstar 643MS
20 x 8.5
et 41
235/35R20
Stock Suspension


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2013)

*Help w' Tires - Should I go wider or narrower?*

Need some peer input. I'm looking at buying a set of 4 slightly used Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus. I have the option of going with a 245/40/18($650) or 225/45/18($550; both less than 3,000/miles). These will go on my '10 CC R-line's Mallory wheels replacing the original ContiProContacts, which are just at 2/32. I'm looking to get the new set installed before mother nature Sh!ts on the Twin Cities this year. As far as I'm concerned, the pilot sports will be a major upgrade.

I'm aware there will be a slight height difference with both from the OEM 235/40/18, which will add 1-2mph to the speedometer. I'm not sure of any other issues or concerns I might have. My question just sits at which size to choose? I would like to hear any input, advice, suggestions or criticism y'all got for me. Or if you have a better deal on a set of tires you're selling, I'm open. Thanks.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Need some peer input. I'm looking at buying a set of 4 slightly used Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus. I have the option of going with a 245/40/18($650) or 225/45/18($550; both less than 3,000/miles). These will go on my '10 CC R-line's Mallory wheels replacing the original ContiProContacts, which are just at 2/32. I'm looking to get the new set installed before mother nature Sh!ts on the Twin Cities this year. As far as I'm concerned, the pilot sports will be a major upgrade.
> 
> I'm aware there will be a slight height difference with both from the OEM 235/40/18, which will add 1-2mph to the speedometer. I'm not sure of any other issues or concerns I might have. My question just sits at which size to choose? I would like to hear any input, advice, suggestions or criticism y'all got for me. Or if you have a better deal on a set of tires you're selling, I'm open. Thanks.


Well, I'm from Texas so you may find my winter logic flawed, but I'd go 225/45R18 over the other, wider is not always better in snow (think rally cars.) The extra height in sidewall will also make for a better ride quality over rough winter roads. Just my .02


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Need some peer input. I'm looking at buying a set of 4 slightly used Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus. I have the option of going with a 245/40/18($650) or 225/45/18($550; both less than 3,000/miles). These will go on my '10 CC R-line's Mallory wheels replacing the original ContiProContacts, which are just at 2/32. I'm looking to get the new set installed before mother nature Sh!ts on the Twin Cities this year. As far as I'm concerned, the pilot sports will be a major upgrade.
> 
> I'm aware there will be a slight height difference with both from the OEM 235/40/18, which will add 1-2mph to the speedometer. I'm not sure of any other issues or concerns I might have. My question just sits at which size to choose? I would like to hear any input, advice, suggestions or criticism y'all got for me. Or if you have a better deal on a set of tires you're selling, I'm open. Thanks.


I'd say get some dedicated snow tires for winter instead & then the 245/40/18's for summer

But if you only have the choice/money to buy 1 set....get the 225/45/18's since those will be better for the snow


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone running 3SDM 0.06's on their CC???? ic:ic:ic:


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

just one

wheels tires and bags all for sale, lip sold PM for details


----------



## ccvw09 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Hello New to Forum My 09 CC*

B&G springs
17x8 TSW Vortex et 32
245/45


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Trx_CC said:


> rs-dude:
> 
> I have looked at similar wheels for my CC. Can you tell me if our VW center caps fit those wheels.
> 
> ...


Trx_CC:

Sorry..did not check if the original centercaps did fit on those.
I have sold the wheels, so I can't help you now either. 
But I think they don't fit, but always possibilties to get some centercaps anyway (or custom).


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Posts some more pictures too..


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

rs-dude said:


>




RE-DONK-A-LOUS!​


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

ccvw09 said:


> B&G springs
> 17x8 TSW Vortex et 32
> 245/45


What's the ride like on those B&G's... compared to stock?


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


>


phareastcoastb4... what headlights are those? could you provide a link or where you grabbed these at?


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Mr_Jones said:


> phareastcoastb4... what headlights are those? could you provide a link or where you grabbed these at?


Here you go . I waited 2 weeks for the lights to come from Germany . They were on back order when I got them back during the summer . 

http://www.orange-tuning.de/shop/dectane-passat-headlight-dayline-chrome-p-171176.html?language=en


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you my friend. You know what's coming next... ACTION SHOT! Lights on please!

BTW, do you still have the cornering light functionality with these?


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Mr_Jones said:


> Thank you my friend. You know what's coming next... ACTION SHOT! Lights on please!
> 
> BTW, do you still have the cornering light functionality with these?


Here u go . I am running 55w with 6000k Morimoto HID on these lights . I am happy with them .


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Lights on shot )

Yes, Cornering lights r working with these


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

sweet. i think i just found my first mod! :thumbup:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

rs-dude said:


> 9x20 ET 48 Mercedes Benz ML 65 AMG replica with 225/30 Kumho Ecsta.
> 
> Spacers added, 10mm front and 5mm rear.
> 
> Lowered on KW V1 Inox Line.


Those wheels look amazing. You did say Reps, what brand are they?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mr_Jones said:


> sweet. i think i just found my first mod! :thumbup:


what its going to be? :laugh:


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> what its going to be? :laugh:



1. Clear corners & those dectane headlights (probably the cheapest thing that I can do just to say that I've modded something this year).
2. Get Low... I'm thinking Tein springs as I've had some close friends rave about them (My car just seems to stand so much higher than every other CC I see on the road).
3. Sub woofer... While the stock unit is great I still like to feel my lows.

I really want to keep the classy look of the car but also make it my own in the process. Of course if money were no object I would have immediately grabbed some wheels, got low with air bags, spoiler kit'd it, chipped it, added exhaust, sounds system, tint, ect, ect, ect...


----------



## ccvw09 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ride is decent on the B&Gs. Not that much different from stock. Definitely a stiffer ride. I am still on stock shocks so I am sure some aftermarket would make it a lot nicer.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

rs-dude said:


> Posts some more pictures too..


Nice setup, but IMO, the wheel size and pattern takes away too much from car. With that setup, you kinda can't help but simply focus on the wheels and not the entire setup. The wheels are too flamboyant. That's just me tho eace:.


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a set Bentley Mulliner wheels for sale 19x9 41et all the way around. I have Michelin run flats in the front and falken 452 in the rear. I have the other 2 Michelin run flats for the rear but they just need to be installed. 

The wheels were just repainted and repolished all the around and i also added clear powder coat to the polish lips to protect them from fading and fingerprints (alot easier to maintain) 

PM me on here or you can text me @ 407-221-2649 for pics or just click on the link below. I live in Orlando, FL and im asking $2900 obo 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bisuw8c3coycghk/Lplvv3Wqcx link for pics


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Bagged_CC said:


> I have a set Bentley Mulliner wheels for sale 19x9 41et all the way around. I have Michelin run flats in the front and falken 452 in the rear. I have the other 2 Michelin run flats for the rear but they just need to be installed.
> 
> The wheels were just repainted and repolished all the around and i also added clear powder coat to the polish lips to protect them from fading and fingerprints (alot easier to maintain)
> 
> ...



Wrong place for this… post them in the classifieds.


----------



## gli4prez (Apr 7, 2010)

*2013 cc R line set up question.*

I want to put tsw carthage 19x9.5 square set up. With an et 32 up front and et35 in back. And run 235/35/19 tires. Need info ASAP. THX


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

gli4prez said:


> I want to put tsw carthage 19x9.5 square set up. With an et 32 up front and et35 in back. And run 235/35/19 tires. Need info ASAP. THX



You will poke a bit in the rear.... ET 45 would be better for flush.
How much are you dropped, GTF?

TM


----------



## gli4prez (Apr 7, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> You will poke a bit in the rear.... ET 45 would be better for flush.
> How much are you dropped, GTF?
> 
> TM


 I have Raceland coilovers. I'm down pretty low. I want an aggressive look. Had an aggressive set up with miro stp3 but wheels are gone from car accident and I don't know the offset of the miro wheels. But want same look. So I guess my question is: if my fenders are rolled will I be able to run the 9.5 front and back with this offset with little to no rub. Thx in advance.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

gli4prez said:


> I have Raceland coilovers. I'm down pretty low. I want an aggressive look. Had an aggressive set up with miro stp3 but wheels are gone from car accident and I don't know the offset of the miro wheels. But want same look. So I guess my question is: if my fenders are rolled will I be able to run the 9.5 front and back with this offset with little to no rub. Thx in advance.


i am running 19x9 et 32 in the rear with 245/35 tires and i have a 1 finger gap and i rolled/pulled my fenders and i still rub if i have passengers/cargo in the rear. 9.5 et 35 is pretty aggressive, you would have to set up some camber and going 235 will probably help you as well. it will poke though, that much is for sure.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> 19x9.5" ET40, fitment is perfect, no spacers.


These will be gone soon, getting my new wheels this weekend. Fitment should be ridiculous.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> These will be gone soon, getting my new wheels this weekend. Fitment should be ridiculous.



What 'cha get?
Any hints???

TM


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> These will be gone soon, getting my new wheels this weekend. Fitment should be ridiculous.


Which wheels are you going with this time. I just got my VMR 705's in in 19x9.5 45mm offset with 5mm spacers for your same fitment and will be putting them on this weekend as well as the solo werks coilovers.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> What 'cha get?
> Any hints???
> 
> TM


20x9" ET25 



Eurofication said:


> Which wheels are you going with this time. I just got my VMR 705's in in 19x9.5 45mm offset with 5mm spacers for your same fitment and will be putting them on this weekend as well as the solo werks coilovers.


Should look great! How low are you looking to go and on what tire size?


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> 20x9" ET25
> 
> 
> 
> Should look great! How low are you looking to go and on what tire size?


I am running 235/35/19 and won't go quite as low as you are but got to get down some.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Eurofication said:


> I am running 235/35/19 and won't go quite as low as you are but got to get down some.



Hope you like LOTS of stretch!!!
I'm on 265-30's on my rears and STILL have a bit of stretch, albeit on my 10" wide wheels.

235's on 9.5" wheels..... S-T-R-E-T-C-H
To each their own.

TM


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Hope you like LOTS of stretch!!!
> I'm on 265-30's on my rears and STILL have a bit of stretch, albeit on my 10" wide wheels.
> 
> 235's on 9.5" wheels..... S-T-R-E-T-C-H
> ...


Won't be too much stretch as you like to put it, notamechanic is running 225/35/19 on his 9.5 and I have run the same size on 19's before, but like you said to each their own, the wheels I am running for now are made for max width of 9.5 so it will be a little stretch


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Eurofication said:


> Won't be too much stretch as you like to put it, notamechanic is running 225/35/19 on his 9.5 and I have run the same size on 19's before, but like you said to each their own, the wheels I am running for now are made for max width of 9.5 so it will be a little stretch




Here's my 265-30's on 19 x 10:












TM


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Here's my 265-30's on 19 x 10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good but we will see what the 235/35's look like this weekend when I get them installed


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Eurofication said:


> That looks good but we will see what the 235/35's look like this weekend when I get them installed



Post pics of those 705's once they're on! I'm sure they'll look great.....
Love those clean 5-spoke designs!
I wish VMR made them in a 2-tone with black windows/shiny face!

TM


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

19x8.5 Hartmann +47 with 10mm spacer

245/35-19 Kuhmo SPT.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

^ 10mm front and rear?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kilo6_one said:


> 19x8.5 Hartmann +47 with 10mm spacer
> 
> 245/35-19 Kuhmo SPT.


Let me guess.. Black friday sale from achtuning for $125 each :laugh: ? 
I almost bought it but they wanted $175 for shipping


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Let me guess.. Black friday sale from achtuning for $125 each :laugh: ?
> I almost bought it but they wanted $175 for shipping



No, bought them when they were regular price. 
These were actually on my wagon for the last 2 months............ 
Were they on sale? Damn!


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Finally got the new 705's installed as well as my solo weeks. Still got a little fine tuning to do but I am happy with the way it turned out.

19x9.5 ET 45mm 5mm spacers
FTG TBD


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kilo6_one said:


> No, bought them when they were regular price.
> These were actually on my wagon for the last 2 months............
> Were they on sale? Damn!


Yes black friday weekend($125 each). I almost bought it but shipping cost killed the deal for me. ECS gets me same wheels for less with shipping all year round. I know some might argue hartmann might be better quality then ECS but i trust both companies equally.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Ive had both Hartmann and the Alzor, two sets actually. I don't think the quality is any different, I just wanted a wider wheel. Price really at the time didn't factor. Time was my issue. Achtuning could get me the wheels on my doorstep in 3 days, as they are in Washington and I am in CA, ECS wouldn't have them till end of December even though it would have saved me quite a bit more money.


I have a set of 18" interlagos reps from ECS I sold to a friend, they are stamped China, and the Hartmanns are stamped Germany, so they are not the same wheel per say, but honestly outside of that they are pretty much the same thing over all. Just a inch narrower. Hartmann has a few more offset options. 

Oh well.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Those VMRs are sick, fitment and concave are perfect!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Eurofication said:


> Finally got the new 705's installed as well as my solo weeks. Still got a little fine tuning to do but I am happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> 19x9.5 ET 45mm 5mm spacers
> FTG TBD


I've considered those myself but had my doubts how they'd look on a CC, I like:thumbup:. Now you just need some bigger and nicer looking rotors to fill all that empty space :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> 20x9" ET25


You MUST post pics :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kilo6_one said:


> Ive had both Hartmann and the Alzor, two sets actually. I don't think the quality is any different, I just wanted a wider wheel. Price really at the time didn't factor. Time was my issue. Achtuning could get me the wheels on my doorstep in 3 days, as they are in Washington and I am in CA, ECS wouldn't have them till end of December even though it would have saved me quite a bit more money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So Hartman wheels are stamped Germany? Hmm interesting, i was under impression they are all from China. Maybe thats why they are more expensive then Alzor/ecs. Hopefully alzor wont disappoint me... Keeping my fingers crossed. I am getting alzor with et45. That should push them out 2mm compare to stock. Then i have 12mm front and 5mm rear spacers at home. It think that should be nice. I use these spacers on stock mallory wheels and everything is great, another 2mm shouldn't cause any problems 
Just curious do you know weight of your hartman wheel?



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

ShadowWabbit said:


> I've considered those myself but had my doubts how they'd look on a CC, I like:thumbup:. Now you just need some bigger and nicer looking rotors to fill all that empty space :laugh:


Yeah got to get some bigger brakes behind there to fill in the gap, but I am happy with them and they look a lot better than I thought they would on the car.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Eurofication said:


> Finally got the new 705's installed as well as my solo weeks. Still got a little fine tuning to do but I am happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> 19x9.5 ET 45mm 5mm spacers
> FTG TBD
> ...


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

trying to figure out if 19x9.5 +45 with 245/35 will clear front suspension


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> trying to figure out if 19x9.5 +45 with 245/35 will clear front suspension


I've seen 19x9.5 ET 45 with a 255/35 tire and KW coilovers, with 3mm spacers all the way around. I have no idea if the spacers were for fitment/clearance or for looks. That was CC U L8TER's car: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5305408-CC-with-BBS-CH-R&highlight=19x9.5

I'll be able to tell you if this exact same setup works in about a month. I will probably end up with my 6mm spacers on the front because I like a little poke, but not before my fenders get rolled.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah they are 19x9.5 all around ET45mm with 5mm spacers all around and I have about 5mm of space between the rim and strut. I am also running 235/35/19 all around.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

flipflp said:


> I've seen 19x9.5 ET 45 with a 255/35 tire and KW coilovers, with 3mm spacers all the way around. I have no idea if the spacers were for fitment/clearance or for looks. That was CC U L8TER's car: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5305408-CC-with-BBS-CH-R&highlight=19x9.5
> 
> I'll be able to tell you if this exact same setup works in about a month. I will probably end up with my 6mm spacers on the front because I like a little poke, but not before my fenders get rolled.


Thanks! Thats great. Will be getting 9, 5's all around for sure. Now 245 vs 255...


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

235 and 245 will be stretched tire so u decide how u would like it.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

My winter set
AUDI RS5 OEM 
19x8.5 ET48
235/35/19 vredestein wintrac


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



clkitx said:


> My winter set
> AUDI RS5 OEM
> 19x8.5 ET48
> 235/35/19 vredestein wintrac


Winter set on 19's? I bed u payed big $$$ for winter tires 
They look like the golfR rims.looking good.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> Thanks! Thats great. Will be getting 9, 5's all around for sure. Now 245 vs 255...



265-30-19 will have very little stretch on 9.5" wide wheels.
I have them on my 10" wide rears and love the look (and performance!) 
Overall diameter is virtually the same as OEM.

TM


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



clkitx said:


> My winter set
> AUDI RS5 OEM
> 19x8.5 ET48
> 235/35/19 vredestein wintrac


Can you post more pics from the side? I have someone selling these wheels locally and can't find any good pictures of a cc with them on it. Trying to see what they look like before I waste the guys time.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Winter set on 19's? I bed u payed big $$$ for winter tires
> They look like the golfR rims.looking good.


200$/unit
wheels only 1000$/set for OEM (not new)
18 december here 10°C ... thinking about putting my summer set back (lol)


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



trutech74 said:


> Can you post more pics from the side? I have someone selling these wheels locally and can't find any good pictures of a cc with them on it. Trying to see what they look like before I waste the guys time.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



clkitx said:


> 200$/unit
> wheels only 1000$/set for OEM (not new)
> 18 december here 10°C ... thinking about putting my summer set back (lol)


Lucky bastard -12 here


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Lucky bastard -12 here


But last year at this date we had -10 too
Its very strange we have no snow now !!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



clkitx said:


> But last year at this date we had -10 too
> Its very strange we have no snow now !!


Where about?im in Toronto


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Where about?im in Toronto


I'm living in Belgium


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



clkitx said:


> I'm living in Belgium


Wait for me next year at tomorowland hahah.im Albanian btw


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dipped my stock Phoenix wheels black and took her to an Autocross...










Then parked her next to an 800HP fire breathing monster...










and beat the hell out of my stock ContiPro tires... Lots of fun though. Even after 15k miles, the tires still rode like butter with no cupping issues whatsoever. All weather tires in a Autocross is not so good tho; the tires squealed like a little girl every time I take corner. Lol.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

^Haha. It's 73 degrees and sunny here and no one here has ever heard of having a "winter setup." :wave:


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Hope you like LOTS of stretch!!!
> I'm on 265-30's on my rears and STILL have a bit of stretch, albeit on my 10" wide wheels.
> 
> 235's on 9.5" wheels..... S-T-R-E-T-C-H
> ...


Touareg 9.0" wheels, tire 235-35-19


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

van33 said:


> Dipped my stock Phoenix wheels black and took her to an Autocross...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good! I'm thinking about dipping my 17's also. how easy was the job and how much paint did you use?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

xterrain said:


> ^Haha. It's 73 degrees and sunny here and no one here has ever heard of having a "winter setup." :wave:





Moving there in spring. Hopefully this is last winter my cc will see street salt 😊





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Schippersss said:


> Touareg 9.0" wheels, tire 235-35-19


Love those wheels. Pic of the entire car, please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Had same on my car


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

What is your suspension setup?


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

van33 said:


> Dipped my stock Phoenix wheels black and took her to an Autocross...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What suspension were you running for autoX


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I dont want to start new thread for this question so i am posting here.

I am in process of getting 19" wheels size 19"x 8.5" and et45

What tire should i get for these wheels? 235/35/19 or 245/35/19

I know oem 19"x 8" wheels have 235/35/19 tire therefore i am wondering if 0.5" wider wheel will require for me to go with 245/35/19 tire

Also any advantages going with 245 tire (performance, ride comfort)? 

Side note: i will be installing ST coilovers therefore there will just a mild drop

Thanks


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> I dont want to start new thread for this question so i am posting here.
> 
> I am in process of getting 19" wheels size 19"x 8.5" and et45
> 
> ...


This is a 19x8.5 with 225/35/19 on them so the 235 would have very little to no stretch and would be perfect for a 8.5 wheel


----------



## Ge03 (Sep 14, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



OEMplusCC said:


> I dont want to start new thread for this question so i am posting here.
> 
> I am in process of getting 19" wheels size 19"x 8.5" and et45
> 
> ...


Running the 245 or even a 255 will give you more sidewall height to help with the ride and cushion the rim plus the 235 on stock rims is on the narrow end of the fit range for 8 inch wheels and gives no protection from kerbing the rims (as I've found to my cost) so 245 or 255 will also give you some protection from rim rash.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



trutech74 said:


> What is your suspension setup?


I'm on KW v3's with a 27mm Hotchkis RSB. I'm still debating on whether I should get a unibrace or not. The car already turns like a go cart being lowered with a stiff suspension and all, plus a medium stiffness setting on the RSB. I think I'm better off investing the money on lighter wheels (BBS or Enkie) and a good set of summer performance tires. I'll make that decision after I go Stage 2 Uni next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



OEMplusCC said:


> I dont want to start new thread for this question so i am posting here.
> 
> I am in process of getting 19" wheels size 19"x 8.5" and et45
> 
> ...


I have a 235 width on my 8.5" wheels and have no stretch at all. Granted, I'm running Falken's which most folks say are wider than normal. I think you'll be fine either way cause you wheels have a high enough offset. You don't have to worry about rubbing at all. ST's don't go that low either, probably 25" ftg all around the lowest or maybe a smidgen below that. What kind of wheels did you get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

van33 said:


> I have a 235 width on my 8.5" wheels and have no stretch at all. Granted, I'm running Falken's which most folks say are wider than normal. I think you'll be fine either way cause you wheels have a high enough offset. You don't have to worry about rubbing at all. ST's don't go that low either, probably 25" ftg all around the lowest or maybe a smidgen below that. What kind of wheels did you get?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


19" interlagos reps hyper silver

So far i have two people saying 235 and one person 245


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



OEMplusCC said:


> I dont want to start new thread for this question so i am posting here.
> 
> I am in process of getting 19" wheels size 19"x 8.5" and et45
> 
> ...


Its all up to your choice (look wise) the 235 and 245 on 19x8.5 rim its not gonna be much of a difference.
This is my summer set up which i jost got it ready for the summer with 19x9.5 235/35/19 so make your own decision i would choose 235 my self.







and i have ST's too


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Its all up to your choice (look wise) the 235 and 245 on 19x8.5 rim its not gonna be much of a difference.
> This is my summer set up which i jost got it ready for the summer with 19x9.5 235/35/19 so make your own decision i would choose 235 my self.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for pics. I am coming to conclusion thatt 235 should be fine and i will not have any stretch.

I did this calculation today and please somebody correct me if this is stupid.
235mm = 9.25 inchces tire width -> this means 8.5 inch wheel should be fine (no stretch)

BTW nice wheels ( you know Miro is my first name  )


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Hahah really


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Btw what tire u planin?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Btw what tire u planin?


i am thinking to go with nitto motivo all season tire. I had nitto tires before and i really liked them. Good bang for few bucks


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



OEMplusCC said:


> i am thinking to go with nitto motivo all season tire. I had nitto tires before and i really liked them. Good bang for few bucks


Iv got the nitto 555 in the pic.gotta wait for the summer for the feedback.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Thinking about buying Koni yellow with my H&R sport springs. Good idea??


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Rlinetexas said:


> Thinking about buying Koni yellow with my H&R sport springs. Good idea??


I have a friend ho's running them on a A3 he likes them and they go pretty low.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> I dont want to start new thread for this question so i am posting here.
> 
> I am in process of getting 19" wheels size 19"x 8.5" and et45
> 
> ...




I have 19x8.5 on both my CC and my B6 passat. the passat has 235/35-19 and the CC has 245/35-19, the 245 gives far more lip protection then the 235s. As for performance, its minutely taller, and obviously 10mm wider. Ride comfort to me is identical. But I have noticed a bit more cushion when hitting railroad tracks.

Only reason why I went 245s on the CC was its my wifes car and I wanted a bit more forgiving tire.

YMMV


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ?*

Finally got my new wheels. The Dropstars are garbage and all 3 sets were shipped damaged and out of round, so I said to hell with it and ordered these off Tirerack. 

Avarus AV8
20x8.5et45
Sumitomo 245/30R20










Sent from a phone tapped by the NSA.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Before w H&R Springs



















After w ST all the way...




















Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

B7 CC sport on airlift slam series in front airlift double bellows in rear with koni struts and using a V2 management.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> Before w H&R Springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much of drop difference did you get? I cant tell from pictures, it looks almost same to me


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



OEMplusCC said:


> How much of drop difference did you get? I cant tell from pictures, it looks almost same to me


Yep is not much different, I'm 25' all the way around but need to settle in. I love the oem ride wout any bouncing, firm and solid wout any suspensions or interior noise. CC feel very good, a big improvement over springs&oem struts. ST's are a mild drop, but I'm daily driving and they are very comfortable. After lots of research I find what is perfect for me. :beer: 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

airmax1 said:


> After w ST all the way...


Looks good :thumbup:


Looks like you're running Conti DW tires....how do you like them?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Looks like you're running Conti DW tires....how do you like them?


Imo are the best, love them, of course I can loose traction in third gear but overall are fantastic even in the wet. Highly recommended if you don't have to deal w snow..  


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



airmax1 said:


> Before w H&R Springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same setup and after they set in will be way lower specially in the rear.did u use the rubber piece on the rear springs?i didnt but someone said will delete any noise u might get from steal to steal contact.


----------



## Starkiller2212 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



airmax1 said:


> Before w H&R Springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup what rims are those? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> I got the same setup and after they set in will be way lower specially in the rear.did u use the rubber piece on the rear springs?i didnt but someone said will delete any noise u might get from steal to steal contact.


i did use and adapt the upper rubber in the spring and also keep the lower rubber,i did remove completely the rear spring adjuster. :thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Starkiller2212 said:


> Nice setup what rims are those?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


my signature


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

I *think* the answers to these questions are "yes" and want to be sure.

Will a 19x8.5 +35 with a 235/35 be flush at the front with a 5mm spacer? 

Can I use the stock wheel bolts?

Also, CCs are 57.1 hub bore?

:beer: THANKS!


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Before w H&R Springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Max!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



dgarcia211 said:


> Looking good Max!


Thank you bud, we need to meet up soon. 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Numitor said:


> I *think* the answers to these questions are "yes" and want to be sure.
> 
> Will a 19x8.5 +35 with a 235/35 be flush at the front with a 5mm spacer?
> 
> ...


Hi, I would say that 8.5 ET 35 rim is more or less flush. However, as you lower the car more, you would need smaller ET (i.e. bigger spacer) to be flush. If you are on coils, 5 mm spacer might get you flush. Below is my CC (Eibach springs) with 8.5 width rim and ET 32.5 mm.

With 5mm spacer you might still use standard bolts. According to VW technical manual you should get at least 6 to 7 turns for the lugs to still drive safe.

The center bore is 57.1 mm.










side shot


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

smudo said:


> Hi, I would say that 8.5 ET 35 rim is more or less flush. However, as you lower the car more, you would need smaller ET (i.e. bigger spacer) to be flush. If you are on coils, 5 mm spacer might get you flush. Below is my CC (Eibach springs) with 8.5 width rim and ET 32.5 mm.
> 
> With 5mm spacer you might still use standard bolts. According to VW technical manual you should get at least 6 to 7 turns for the lugs to still drive safe.
> 
> The center bore is 57.1 mm.


Thanks for the input. I'm on eibach pros also.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

One last question. (Tried searching!)

Will 19x9.5 +40 fit the rear? (not sure on tire size for this)

Thanks! :thumbup:

EDIT: Found some info on it.

Looks like it might poke just a bit. 
I think it have the ET backwards in my head. +40 is set in further than +35, right?


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Numitor said:


> One last question. (Tried searching!)
> 
> Will 19x9.5 +40 fit the rear? (not sure on tire size for this)
> 
> ...


Hi, compared to standard set up, 19x9,5 ET40 will push the wheel 20,05 mm to outside. 

In this picture (do not have better one with that set up) I have 8.5 width wheel with ET 35 which effectively places the wheel 12,35 mm more outside compared to standard and is more or less flush.









Thus with 19x9,5 ET40 you will add another 8mm or 0,3 inches. If you use 235x35 tires with quite big stretch, you still should be fine with this set up. Alternatively you could use 265x30 tire and have similar outside diameter of the tires. In this case you will have minor stretch (if at all), but you will have rubbing issues. You should be able to find a lot of cars with similar setups in this thread.


----------



## WeezyVDub (Dec 31, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> Before w H&R Springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question, I also have ST Coils and I was looking to run the same rims. Can you tell me your offset and if you have experienced any rubbing issues with your ST Coils. I was going to get them in 19" with a 245 tire....Your thoughts..and Thanks in advance.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



WeezyVDub said:


> Question, I also have ST Coils and I was looking to run the same rims. Can you tell me your offset and if you have experienced any rubbing issues with your ST Coils. I was going to get them in 19" with a 245 tire....Your thoughts..and Thanks in advance.


ET35 w 8mm in the front 235 all the way around, no rubbing at all, I simply love the ride, I'm also putting lots power down w less wheel spin. 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Thank you bud, we need to meet up soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


For sure!


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

van33 said:


> Now that's a first, at least in my book. Bilstein coils, very nice. How low do they go and how's


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Rlinetexas said:


> Thinking about buying Koni yellow with my H&R sport springs. Good idea??


Yes, it's one of the best shocks that you can put on your car. Lots of peeps swear by it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Numitor said:


> One last question. (Tried searching!)
> 
> Will 19x9.5 +40 fit the rear? (not sure on tire size for this)
> 
> ...


Yes, et40 is set further in that et35. 5mm to be exact. A 9.5" width wheel with et40 will fit in the rear unless you slam the car, which will then force you to stretch the tires to avoid rubbing. That's all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeezyVDub (Dec 31, 2013)

*Thanks*



airmax1 said:


> ET35 w 8mm in the front 235 all the way around, no rubbing at all, I simply love the ride, I'm also putting lots power down w less wheel spin.
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Thanks for the info your car looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



WeezyVDub said:


> Thanks for the info your car looks good. :thumbup:


Glad to help and tune your CC's the way you want. 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Here's my air lift set up 19x9 41et all the way around with 5mm spacers in the rear with -3 camber on Bentley wheels (for sale)


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

CC-6.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr
BBs CH 19x8.5 et24
Falken 453 - 215 35 19 
Either changing wheels or getting bigger tires
Koni Coilovers
- all the way down in front

CC-8.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Is anyone looking to sell their current set up? I am looking for 19's.


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



gryjetta03 said:


> Is anyone looking to sell their current set up? I am looking for 19's.


I'm selling my 19's...check them out 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6871909


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry in advance for the quality! Should have some better quality pictures once I can get the car washed up.










New VMR V702 Gunmetal 19x9.5 ET45 with Pilot Super Sport 245/35-19, 6mm front spacer. Lowered on ST coilovers. So much :heart:

P.S. Selling my factory Mallorys :wave::beer::beer:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Sorry in advance for the quality! Should have some better quality pictures once I can get the car washed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




very nice! :thumbup:

i'm itching....those wheels are sweet. Especially my front fenders are rolled... :laugh:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> very nice! :thumbup:
> 
> i'm itching....those wheels are sweet. Especially my front fenders are rolled... :laugh:


Thanks!

Doooo itttt. I got the full package from VMR, wheels, tires, TMPS. Get in touch with Kevin, he'll get you set up!

Gonna need that front fender roll soon


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Doooo itttt. I got the full package from VMR, wheels, tires, TMPS. Get in touch with Kevin, he'll get you set up!
> 
> Gonna need that front fender roll soon


*L.A.*_stancced_ :laugh: 

PM'd you


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> very nice! :thumbup:
> 
> i'm itching....those wheels are sweet. Especially my front fenders are rolled... :laugh:


been looking forward to see who was the first to get these. They look sweet.

Perfect fitment IMO


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

kilo6_one said:


> been looking forward to see who was the first to get these. They look sweet.
> 
> Perfect fitment IMO


Agreed. Especially some concavity with the 9.5 all around setup. :thumbup:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

kilo6_one said:


> been looking forward to see who was the first to get these. They look sweet.
> 
> Perfect fitment IMO


Thank you! I've never been the first for anything haha.

Can't wait to get some better pics up, this potato pic does not do it justice.

P.S. I'm a native Fresnan, and I'll actually be driving the car up this weekend. If you're around, maybe you'll see me on those mean streets :laugh:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> *L.A.*_stancced_ :laugh:
> 
> PM'd you


:thumbup:

back at you.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Sorry in advance for the quality! Should have some better quality pictures once I can get the car washed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look good, makes me kinda wish I had waited and got these instead of the 705's in 19x9.5 but they fit perfect with the perfect concave face. So I am happy, but man these look good


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

flipflp said:


> Thank you! I've never been the first for anything haha.
> 
> Can't wait to get some better pics up, this potato pic does not do it justice.
> 
> P.S. I'm a native Fresnan, and I'll actually be driving the car up this weekend. If you're around, maybe you'll see me on those mean streets :laugh:


Isn't Fresno like the "white Compton"? Lol I'm just kidding my wife is from hanford....i heard someone say that once and it made me laugh and what you said reminded me of it


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

New pics ya'll:


VW CC VMR V702 by flipflop097, on Flickr


VW CC VMR V702 by flipflop097, on Flickr

VW CC VMR V702 by flipflop097, on Flickr


Big thanks to my fiance for making my terribad photography passable.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

looks great !!! 9.5 is way to go !


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

gryjetta03 said:


> Is anyone looking to sell their current set up? I am looking for 19's.


Im thinking of selling my Savannahs


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Stero1D said:


> Im thinking of selling my Savannahs


What you got in mind Serge?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> What you got in mind Serge?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


honestly zero idea mabe AG.....


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Stero1D said:


> honestly zero idea mabe AG.....


Miro my man black should blast on your car color


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



flipflp said:


> New pics ya'll:
> 
> 
> VW CC VMR V702 by flipflop097, on Flickr
> ...


I guess no one saw your plate besides me  nice one


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Miro my man black should blast on your car color


no thanks, i would like to stay unique


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Stero1D said:


> no thanks, i would like to stay unique


I guess u can go miro 17" hahah


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> I guess u can go miro 17" hahah


you are mean


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Stero1D said:


> you are mean


Lol .i love u man


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

talja10 said:


> I guess no one saw your plate besides me  nice one


i did. 

on the other thread. :l


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> honestly zero idea mabe AG.....


i wish i have the time and money  :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> i wish i have the time and money  :laugh:


lol I know what u mean


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

talja10 said:


> I guess no one saw your plate besides me  nice one


My fiance is a real joker haha. She could have just whited it out, but noooooooo :laugh:



snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Looks good :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

flipflp said:


> My fiance is a real joker haha. She could have just whited it out, but noooooooo :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


That set up is on point. Very clean.


----------



## TravisVW (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey guys I was considering getting 19x10 +40 for the rear. I'm lowered on solowerk coilovers. I have looked through a lot of this thread and haven't seen anyone static with that size rear and was hoping someone could give me some feedback.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

TravisVW said:


> Hey guys I was considering getting 19x10 +40 for the rear. I'm lowered on solowerk coilovers. I have looked through a lot of this thread and haven't seen anyone static with that size rear and was hoping someone could give me some feedback.



I have 19 x 10 rears....... +57 offset with a 7mm spacer = +50 net offset

I am 25.5" FTG on Koni coilovers. No rubbing, no rolled fenders, no added camber & just clears the struts.

TM


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I am going crazy here to decide :banghead:

I have two wheels to choose from:
19x8.5 et45mm (out 2mm comprare to stock)
19x8.5 et35mm (out 12mm compare to stock)

I know i am good in front with both offsets but i am afraid rear will poke with et35mm.
I would like to be flush and no poke!!! Also i dont want to rub

Which offset should i pick? 

Tire 235/35
Suspension: ST coilovers

thanks


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Best bet its et 40 but u can always use spacers


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> I am going crazy here to decide :banghead:
> 
> I have two wheels to choose from:
> 19x8.5 et45mm (out 2mm comprare to stock)
> ...


ST :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



airmax1 said:


> ST :thumbup:


X2


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Best bet its et 40 but u can always use spacers


You mean et45...
I have et45 and et35 to choose from


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

No thats if u wanna be flash but your option is 45 and spacers unless u wanna poke with et 35


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Im running 8.0 rear et 41 with 8 mm spacers no poking at all if I really wanted I can run 10 mm in th rear without poke 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> Im running 8.0 rear et 41 with 8 mm spacers no poking at all if I really wanted I can run 10 mm in th rear without poke
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


Thanks for info Toma23,
So you are good with 8mm spacers and claim 10mm should do as well with oem wheel (sagitta 19x8 et41)

With my wheel 19x8.5 et35 i will have 12mm out compare to stock. Therefor i think this will just start to poke out little ~2mm 

My conclusion then is to be safe and stay with et45 which will go out 2mm compare to stock and maybe add spacers for a complete flush

Thanks guys


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

It's always better to go with a higher offset then add spacers if need be. When you go for a low offset and you end up not liking how it looks, there's pretty much nothing you can do about it.

Also, for resale purposes, a higher offset will sell better/faster cause golf, gti's and Jetta's etc. will be able to run them w/I fitment issues. My 2 cents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

van33 said:


> It's always better to go with a higher offset then add spacers if need be. When you go for a low offset and you end up not liking how it looks, there's pretty much nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Also, for resale purposes, a higher offset will sell better/faster cause golf, gti's and Jetta's etc. will be able to run them w/I fitment issues. My 2 cents.
> 
> ...


Yep, very good point :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

van33 said:


> It's always better to go with a higher offset then add spacers if need be. When you go for a low offset and you end up not liking how it looks, there's pretty much nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Also, for resale purposes, a higher offset will sell better/faster cause golf, gti's and Jetta's etc. will be able to run them w/I fitment issues. My 2 cents.
> 
> ...



Yo, Van..... you're da man!!!

TM


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

van33 said:


> It's always better to go with a higher offset then add spacers if need be. When you go for a low offset and you end up not liking how it looks, there's pretty much nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Also, for resale purposes, a higher offset will sell better/faster cause golf, gti's and Jetta's etc. will be able to run them w/I fitment issues. My 2 cents.
> 
> ...


Good point but based on design of the wheel high offset wont get you nice concave face, which is often desired while upgrading wheels.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> Good point but based on design of the wheel high offset wont get you nice concave face, which is often desired while upgrading wheels.


Interlagos reps or oem does not have any concavity my man  . That's what he'll be running.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Some friends and I installed H&R Sport Springs on my CC last weekend.


























































It's settled a bit lower than this now, so I'm really happy with it. The ride is great too. Not springy, not rough, and it feels solid on the nations fastest tollway.  Thanks airmax1 for the great deal.

Next will be a DP/I before Uni Stage 2 ECU/DSG. Good thing it's tax season. :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

wh1te09gti said:


> Good point but based on design of the wheel high offset wont get you nice concave face, which is often desired while upgrading wheels.


Width of the wheel plays a role for the concavity


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



xterrain said:


> Some friends and I installed H&R Sport Springs on my CC last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great!


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

xterrain said:


> Some friends and I installed H&R Sport Springs on my CC last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrtas on springs... This picture is interesting, i didnt know there is a spot for rear floor stand... Really?








Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



xterrain said:


> Some friends and I installed H&R Sport Springs on my CC last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its good to have friends that follow the same "addiction".nice bro that house full of dubs eee 


"""Made in Albania"""


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

ST Coilovers all the way down
OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels
235/35/19 Goodyear Eagle GT
10mm spacer in rear = ET31


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



SHiZNiLTi said:


> ST Coilovers all the way down
> OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels
> 235/35/19 Goodyear Eagle GT
> 10mm spacer in rear = ET31


Welcome to ST club! Car looks great.




Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



SHiZNiLTi said:


> ST Coilovers all the way down
> OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels
> 235/35/19 Goodyear Eagle GT
> 10mm spacer in rear = ET31


Pic in front?did u use the top rubber piece that comes from oem springs?im ready to install mine and since i had to take them off from my previous cc and thinking to put the rubber piece and maybe take off the adjustable piece that comes with st's.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Pic in front?did u use the top rubber piece that comes from oem springs?im ready to install mine and since i had to take them off from my previous cc and thinking to put the rubber piece and maybe take off the adjustable piece that comes with st's.


I didn't use the stock OEM rubber piece. Here's some pics from the front... 

OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels
235/35/19 Goodyear Eagle GT
10mm spacer in rear = ET31
16mm spacer in front = ET25(about 5mm from being flush.)


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



SHiZNiLTi said:


> I didn't use the stock OEM rubber piece. Here's some pics from the front...
> 
> OEM 19x8 ET41 Sagitta Wheels
> 235/35/19 Goodyear Eagle GT
> ...


Noce bro.i got the same color too


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

A pic in front of my new spring/ summer project .. My dream car BMW when I was a teenager..



















92 BMW E30 Vert 



























































































Sorry about all the E30 pics , I am excited about my new project ..:laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> A pic in front of my new spring/ summer project .. My dream car BMW when I was a teenager..


Love your CC....
1. It's Silver
2. It's an R-line
3. Those Oettinger wheels


Cool project too....what are those Recaros for?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



phareastcoastb4 said:


> A pic in front of my new spring/ summer project .. My dream car BMW when I was a teenager..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely BMW so is the CC.i would keep that BMW all oem if i was u.


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

Quick question to those who know. Are the OEM springs on a 2010 CC R-Line already sport Springs as opposed to non Rline CC? Would HR Sport springs make any difference as far as lowering?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

junis1974 said:


> Quick question to those who know. Are the OEM springs on a 2010 CC R-Line already sport Springs? Would HR Sport springs make any difference as far as lowering??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Try Eibach Pro Kit springs.
Nice amount of lowering & comfy ride!

TM


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Love your CC....
> 1. It's Silver
> 2. It's an R-line
> 3. Those Oettinger wheels
> ...


1) No its White Gold 6 speed manual 
2) NO not a R line CC sport 
3) Yes they are 19x8.5 Oettinger RXX wheels Et35 with 235-35-19 Toyo Proxes 4 Plus tires ..

I trying to sell the Recaros , they came out of my VW B4 Passat I put back to stock..:laugh:


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Lovely BMW so is the CC.i would keep that BMW all oem if i was u.



The E30 will get coil overs , exhaust and a set of BBS 3 pc RS , BBS RM's or a set of schmidt wheels 16or 15 inch .. When the auto tranny craps out it will get a 5 speed tranny swap . When I get sick of the motor I hope to find a crash 95 M3 and do a s50 swap with a manual .. That's what I like to do in the future . It all depends on money and time for me ...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> 1) No its White Gold 6 speed manual
> 2) NO not a R line CC sport


Wow...way to take a compliment :screwy:


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wow...way to take a compliment :screwy:


I hought u were asking a question about the color of he car  Thanks for the compliments my bad ..:banghead::banghead:


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Mine with 9x20 Mulliner et41 and rear et36
225/35/20


----------



## mikegrattan (Jan 1, 2014)

*Just finished: H&R Street Performance Coilovers, TSW Wheels, Conti DW 245/35/19*

TSW Nurburgring 19x8, Conti DW 245/35/19s.


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Audi A8 Monoblocks or Sewer Caps
Polished with black inserts
18x8 et 48
18mm spacers front
15mm spacers rear
Solowerks s1 12 threads left

Old pictures looked horrible. These look ok. Need a proper shoot in the spring


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Audi A8 Monoblocks or Sewer Caps
Polished with black inserts
18x8 et 48
18mm spacers front
15mm spacers rear
Solowerks s1 12 threads left

Old pictures looked horrible. These look ok. Need a proper shoot in the spring[/QUOTE]


Hey, SCAD.....
Your blue looks much brighter than "Night Blue".
Is this a custom color???

TM


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey, SCAD.....
> Your blue looks much brighter than "Night Blue".
> Is this a custom color???
> 
> TM


Not custom. You are not the first person to mention the color. Must just be the lighting. Taken with my cellphone


----------



## mikegrattan (Jan 1, 2014)

Veedubin02 said:


> H&R Street Performance Coils all the way down perches and locking collar still in.<br>19x8.5 et35 MRR HR2 wrapped in General Exclaim UHP 225/35/19<p><IMG SRC="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l211/grmncrsnbr/Sat%20Apr183009/DSC_0009.jpg" BORDER="0">


I have H&R Street Perf also. The installer says the rear is all the way down but I have clearance of three fingers between my tire and wheel well. Any ideas?

http://i.imgur.com/X8eMfq6.jpg


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mikegrattan said:


> I have clearance of three fingers between my tire and wheel well. Any ideas?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/X8eMfq6.jpg











If that's your car, that's NOT a 3 finger gap :screwy:

Unless you have baby hands


----------



## mikegrattan (Jan 1, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> If that's your car, that's NOT a 3 finger gap :screwy:
> 
> Unless you have baby hands



Ha ha...you're right. Let's just say I can fit more fingers on the rear than the front; two easily, three fingers with a bit of "squishing". 

Measurement from center of wheel to top of wheel well is 14.25 inches on rear and 14.00 on front. So, I'd like to lower the rear by .25 inches more so it's level and so my headlights aren't aimed so low.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mikegrattan said:


> Ha ha...you're right. Let's just say I can fit more fingers on the rear than the front; two easily, three fingers with a bit of "squishing".
> 
> Measurement from center of wheel to top of wheel well is 14.25 inches on rear and 14.00 on front. So, I'd like to lower the rear by .25 inches more so it's level and so my headlights aren't aimed so low.


When people check "wheel gap" you're supposed to hold your finger straight.
That looks like a 1 finger gap (top of tire to edge of fender).

In the pics, it actually looks like your front is sitting higher than the rear & the rear wheel is tucked into the fender

If you added spacers, I'm sure you'd noticed what I'm talking about.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Has anybody else experience this issue I am having right now with the rear suspension. I have checked and readjusted both sides and verified they are at the same number of threads on each side. However my passenger side is approx .5" lower than the drivers side. At the current moment both sides have about 3 threads left and drivers side is still 25.75 FTG and pass side is right at 25 FTG. Even with me adjusting the collars the drivers side doesn't seem to want to go down anymore than where it is right now.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Eurofication said:


> Has anybody else experience this issue I am having right now with the rear suspension. I have checked and readjusted both sides and verified they are at the same number of threads on each side. However my passenger side is approx .5" lower than the drivers side. At the current moment both sides have about 3 threads left and drivers side is still 25.75 FTG and pass side is right at 25 FTG. Even with me adjusting the collars the drivers side doesn't seem to want to go down anymore than where it is right now.


You'll never have the same amount of threads at each corner for it to sit perfect.

It's like a teeter-totter at each corner/diaganol. If you lower the passenger rear, that'll affect the driver's front in a way....make sense?

So it's A LOT of trial and error trying to get the height exact/perfect.

So with the rear....you might have to dial one up higher & then go lower on the other for it to be the same height on either side.


----------



## mikegrattan (Jan 1, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> When people check "wheel gap" you're supposed to hold your finger straight.
> That looks like a 1 finger gap (top of tire to edge of fender).
> 
> In the pics, it actually looks like your front is sitting higher than the rear & the rear wheel is tucked into the fender
> ...


Spacers are definitely a thought...how do I figure out the size I need?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mikegrattan said:


> Spacers are definitely a thought...how do I figure out the size I need?



What offset & width are your wheels?

Size tires?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



mikegrattan said:


> Spacers are definitely a thought...how do I figure out the size I need?


----------



## mikegrattan (Jan 1, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> What offset & width are your wheels?
> 
> Size tires?


Wheels are 19x8 with a 32mm offset. NOTE: I may be taking them back to America's Tire and swapping out for 19x8.5 with 32 offset.

Tires are 245-35-19

CORRECTION: Current wheels are 19 x 8 with a 45 gmf offset. New wheels will be 19 x 8.5 with 32 gmf.

Not sure what gmf means...seems like most people post "et 45", "et 32", etc. and I'm not sure what that means either.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mikegrattan said:


> Wheels are 19x8 with a 32mm offset. NOTE: I may be taking them back to America's Tire and swapping out for 19x8.5 with 32 offset.
> 
> Tires are 245-35-19


If you go 19x8.5 ET 32....that should get you pretty flush


----------



## mikegrattan (Jan 1, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> If you go 19x8.5 ET 32....that should get you pretty flush


Yeah...that's what I'm hoping for. Will find out later today if that's a possibility; they did tell me I had 30 days to swap out tires and/or wheels if I didn't like them.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Finally got around to lowering the CC.

CC: Eibach prokit, Harmtann 19x8.5 +47mm W/10mm spacers 245/35-19 Kuhmo SPT
Variant: 19x8.5 AG M590 +35 235/35-19 Toyo Proxes With Suspension techniques Coilovers

(AG m590s are for sale BTW) 


Hope you like


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^nice! Also a big :thumbup: for the B6 Wagon.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

^^ +1. Damnit, now a want a wagon!


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Thanks. Ive always liked wagons, where I live in CenCal there are very few if any. Most people have big SUVs, and lifted trucks. I used to be in that crowd till i got tired of spending 400 a month on gas 

2 kids, wife and 120 pound lab. works perfect. Plus when I was tuned it hauled ass..........


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

+1 On the wagon 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## meanvw (Jan 1, 2005)

Staggered set 18 x 8 et33 up front, 18 x 9 et30 out back gonna work on my 2010 cc?
Without rolling fenders? Also what would you recommend for tire size?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kilo6_one said:


> Finally got around to lowering the CC.
> 
> CC: Eibach prokit, Harmtann 19x8.5 +47mm W/10mm spacers 245/35-19 Kuhmo SPT
> Variant: 19x8.5 AG M590 +35 235/35-19 Toyo Proxes With Suspension techniques Coilovers
> ...


Looks awesome :thumbup: . I cant wait for my interlagos


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, they flow so well with the car. I get alot of compliments.


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

Waaaaagggggoooooonnnnnnn


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

9x20 ET 48 Mercedes Benz ML 65 AMG replica with 225/30 Kumho Ecsta.

Spacers added, 10mm front and 5mm rear.

Lowered on KW V1 Inox Line.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

rs-dude said:


> 9x20 ET 48 Mercedes Benz ML 65 AMG replica with 225/30 Kumho Ecsta.
> 
> Spacers added, 10mm front and 5mm rear.
> 
> Lowered on KW V1 Inox Line.


 Beautiful


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



rs-dude said:


> 9x20 ET 48 Mercedes Benz ML 65 AMG replica with 225/30 Kumho Ecsta.
> 
> Spacers added, 10mm front and 5mm rear.
> 
> Lowered on KW V1 Inox Line.


I have the same stretch on my summer wheels which i didn't put them on yet since new .( 235/35/19 with 9.5" width) curios cuz that stretch it looks dangerous to me,how is it running on you?im thinking to go 245 instead and it will still be stretched.do you go to tracks with them?


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Beautiful


Thank you, appreciate it :wave:



talja10 said:


> I have the same stretch on my summer wheels which i didn't put them on yet since new .( 235/35/19 with 9.5" width) curios cuz that stretch it looks dangerous to me,how is it running on you?im thinking to go 245 instead and it will still be stretched.do you go to tracks with them?


I have not had any issues with these wheels and stretch..
Works all good.
Still I have not driven with them on tracks..
But you should see the roads here in Norway, can say they are testet good thoug..


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


> I have the same stretch on my summer wheels which i didn't put them on yet since new .( 235/35/19 with 9.5" width) curios cuz that stretch it looks dangerous to me,how is it running on you?im thinking to go 245 instead and it will still be stretched.do you go to tracks with them?


Does this car really look like it gets tracked?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Dubunderpar said:


> Does this car really look like it gets tracked?


U r getting very confused i think.i said track not off-road jezz


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

That's a show car my buddy. Not one that you take to the tracks, especially with those wheels. Plus, those wheels are heavy.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> That's a show car my buddy. Not one that you take to the tracks, especially with those wheels. Plus, those wheels are heavy.


So i might need another set for truck use? Damn


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

rs-dude said:


> 9x20 ET 48 Mercedes Benz ML 65 AMG replica with 225/30 Kumho Ecsta.
> 
> Spacers added, 10mm front and 5mm rear.
> 
> Lowered on KW V1 Inox Line.


:thumbup:

Only thing that gets me are those centercaps... :sly:

Love the rims though, very fitting for the CC imo.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Wider tires*

I have a 2012 cc lux with oem 18 inch wheels and tires. Tires are continental somethings with close to 40k on them and are 235/40/18. I want to stay with the 18 inch set up. Can i go to a 245/something without rubbing........I'm also open to suggestions on tire brands........Thanks to anyone who cares to respond.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*more*



batkeeper said:


> I have a 2012 cc lux with oem 18 inch wheels and tires. Tires are continental somethings with close to 40k on them and are 235/40/18. I want to stay with the 18 inch set up. Can i go to a 245/something without rubbing........I'm also open to suggestions on tire brands........Thanks to anyone who cares to respond.


Forgot to add I have spacers, 12mm front, 7mm rear.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

batkeeper said:


> I have a 2012 cc lux with oem 18 inch wheels and tires. Tires are continental somethings with close to 40k on them and are 235/40/18. I want to stay with the 18 inch set up. Can i go to a 245/something without rubbing........I'm also open to suggestions on tire brands........Thanks to anyone who cares to respond.


I stuck with the 235s so not sure if there would be any rubbing issues. 
As for the tires i have been happy with Bridgestone Potenza RE970AS Pole Position about $170 each.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



batkeeper said:


> I have a 2012 cc lux with oem 18 inch wheels and tires. Tires are continental somethings with close to 40k on them and are 235/40/18. I want to stay with the 18 inch set up. Can i go to a 245/something without rubbing........I'm also open to suggestions on tire brands........Thanks to anyone who cares to respond.


No issues at all.245/35/18.conti DWS da best.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



talja10 said:


> So i might need another set for truck use? Damn


If you meant track, then yes. I'd go as light as possible. But then again, our cars are front wheel driven so you might get crazy wicked spins while on low gears 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



batkeeper said:


> I have a 2012 cc lux with oem 18 inch wheels and tires. Tires are continental somethings with close to 40k on them and are 235/40/18. I want to stay with the 18 inch set up. Can i go to a 245/something without rubbing........I'm also open to suggestions on tire brands........Thanks to anyone who cares to respond.


You forgot to mention the most importAnt detail... Are you lowered? If yes, how low?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*not lowered*



van33 said:


> You forgot to mention the most importAnt detail... Are you lowered? If yes, how low?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not lowered... stock.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



batkeeper said:


> Not lowered... stock.


You'll be fine then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

batkeeper said:


> I have a 2012 cc lux with oem 18 inch wheels and tires. Tires are continental somethings with close to 40k on them and are 235/40/18. I want to stay with the 18 inch set up. Can i go to a 245/something without rubbing........I'm also open to suggestions on tire brands........Thanks to anyone who cares to respond.


PM sent :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> If you meant track, then yes. I'd go as light as possible. But then again, our cars are front wheel driven so you might get crazy wicked spins while on low gears
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got u brother.any ideas of what kind of rim (cheap way possible) )


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



talja10 said:


> Got u brother.any ideas of what kind of rim (cheap way possible) )


Every time I think of light wheels, one brand comes to mind which is Enkei. Try EBay, they're not that expensive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Test fit the Alphards.


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Test fit the Alphards.


Digging them wheels man. Whats your suspension set up ?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> Test fit the Alphards.


But now they're for sale??? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6900622-FS-Mercedes-Alphards-(Detroit)


----------



## mikegrattan (Jan 1, 2014)

*New wheels*

Changed out my wheels from the TSW Nurburgring (19 x 8 et45) to the TSW Mirabeau (19 x8.5 et32), no spacers. Suspension is H&R Street Performance coil-overs.


Here are the Nurburgrings:

















Here are the Mirabeaus:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> But now they're for sale???
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6900622-FS-Mercedes-Alphards-(Detroit)


Haha, yeah. Need to sell these to get to work on my other set of wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


Saw this yesterday in person very nice. Too bad you weren't around when I came in.


----------



## TravisVW (Jan 9, 2014)

19x9.5 et40 avant garde m590
225 35 19 federal 
Solowerks coilovers 
The front is a little high right now and will be coming down as soon as fenders get rolled.


----------



## TravisVW (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TravisVW said:


> 19x9.5 et40 avant garde m590
> 225 35 19 federal
> Solowerks coilovers
> The front is a little high right now and will be coming down as soon as fenders get rolled.


I have same setup on miro 111 but tire size 235 and its stretched alot i can imagine yours.how is on pot holes?


----------



## TravisVW (Jan 9, 2014)

talja10 said:


> I have same setup on miro 111 but tire size 235 and its stretched alot i can imagine yours.how is on pot holes?


Lol It's not to bad. It does scrap a lot though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Saw this yesterday in person very nice. Too bad you weren't around when I came in.


Thanks! Yeah Saturdays i am bouncing between both stores and month end keeps me busy.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



TravisVW said:


> Lol It's not to bad. It does scrap a lot though.


Any rubbing cuz i didnt have a chance to put my set on since i bought them this winter and dont know exactly what to expect


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

I have 235 on 9.5 and it scrubs... and got a tire chipped out from a famous chicago winter pothole... thinking about going 245/35 now..


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Damn i might sell mine than


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Itsnotlowenough...(bagged by spring)


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

Nuespeed Race springs - 2" Front and rear

Stock (winter set up)


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Dubunderpar said:


> Nuespeed Race springs - 2" Front and rear
> 
> Stock (winter set up)


That's a pretty aggressive drop for just springs... Are you sure it 2"?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalCC (Jan 27, 2014)

2014 CC R-Line



20 x 8.5 Roderick RW2 Silver Center W/Chrome Lip ET45
Front - 10mm spacer
Falken PT722 235/30-20
Ksport coilovers


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Clean! :thumbup:


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

van33 said:


> That's a pretty aggressive drop for just springs... Are you sure it 2"?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


According to my measurements prior to the drop it came out to like 1.9" before any settling. I am sure that after a few weeks 2" will be pretty accurate. It doesn't look that dramatic when compared to my buddy who has H&Rs. It's a touch lower than his but still not dumped obviously.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dubunderpar said:


> According to my measurements prior to the drop it came out to like 1.9" before any settling. I am sure that after a few weeks 2" will be pretty accurate. It doesn't look that dramatic when compared to my buddy who has H&Rs. It's a touch lower than his but still not dumped obviously.


Hmm, I'm looking at the picture of your cars front fender right now, and to me, it doesn't look no where near a 2" drop. Maybe it's the angle. Your buddy, does he have the H&R springs? If so, those will only drop to about 1.4" or so and you'd still be lower than him, supposedly. Now, if he has the coils, then that's a different story. Our car have a 27" ftg straight from the factory and if you lower that by 2" or less, then you'd be at 25" ftg or a smidgen above that. Have you measured your ftg yet?


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes, my buddy has the H&R sport springs which dropped him 1 1/3" in the front. I think the angle and shadows are throwing you off. I measured 27 1/4" ftg stock and now I am at 25 1/3" ftg.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Dubunderpar said:


> Yes, my buddy has the H&R sport springs which dropped him 1 1/3" in the front. I think the angle and shadows are throwing you off. I measured 27 1/4" ftg stock and now I am at 25 1/3" ftg.


Wow, that is pretty significant indeed. Give your car about 1k miles and I'm sure it will settle at 25" FTG :thumbsup: How's the ride? Is it still close to stock or has it completely changed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Dubunderpar said:


> Yes, my buddy has the H&R sport springs which dropped him 1 1/3" in the front. I think the angle and shadows are throwing you off. I measured 27 1/4" ftg stock and now I am at 25 1/3" ftg.


Car looks good all black!

Not trying to pick on the numbers because maybe I am wrong.
But I am about as low as I can go static for daily drivability (I am real limited in terms of parking lots I can enter, can't get over speed bumps...) and I thought my FTG was 24.25". The wheel gap in the picture doesn't look too much lower than stock so I am a bit confused as to these numbers. Maybe I am 23.5" FTG. I am on HR ultra low coils. 2" seems like a huge drop for springs but if it happened it happened. 

Would maybe be a useful thread to add or start doing in this one.
FTG with tape measure pictures...with suspension, wheel and spacer specs and dimensions.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Car looks good all black!
> 
> Not trying to pick on the numbers because maybe I am wrong.
> But I am about as low as I can go static for daily drivability (I am real limited in terms of parking lots I can enter, can't get over speed bumps...) and I thought my FTG was 24.25". The wheel gap in the picture doesn't look too much lower than stock so I am a bit confused as to these numbers. Maybe I am 23.5" FTG. I am on HR ultra low coils. 2" seems like a huge drop for springs but if it happened it happened.
> ...


I have a yard stick in my trunk at all times LOL jic anyone wants to measure their stuff


----------



## WYOCC (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Guys! I am brand new and the proud owner of a 2009 vr6! Have read this thread all the way through and A) I am in LOVE with the cc's on here!!! B) Want to lower mine. On that note, for now I will be sticking with stock wheels and tires as $$$ for college, but I know I only want to spend the money once so I want some nice coils. The big ??? is, the Koni coils seem to be very popular, but do they fit the vr6 4motion?? Unless I missed something (entirely possible) there isnt much info on the 4motions. Thanks for any help guys and sorry for the noob questions


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Dubunderpar said:


> Nuespeed Race springs - 2" Front and rear
> 
> Stock (winter set up)


Looks like it might have dropped 2" in the rear, but maybe not even 1" in the front


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

kekeke

17x8 et41+15mm spacers front (rolled and notched, I can go up to 20mm)
17x8 et41+8mm spacers rear
solowerks coilovers
~25"ftg front (looking forward to lower a bit more later when i have time)
~24.8"ftg rear (looking forward to lower a bit more later when i have time)


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

mango you wanna throw out your suspension/wheel/tires specs to stay along with the header of this thread?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

*I'm trying out these winter wheels Sparco Pista 18 x 8 on Conti Extreme DWs for now...

0.06 3sdm 19's coming soon*


image post


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

divineVR6 said:


> mango you wanna throw out your suspension/wheel/tires specs to stay along with the header of this thread?


Fixed; that should be satisfying. I get lazy at times, sorry about that, sorry officer. :wave:


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

van33 said:


> Wow, that is pretty significant indeed. Give your car about 1k miles and I'm sure it will settle at 25" FTG :thumbsup: How's the ride? Is it still close to stock or has it completely changed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ride is certainly stiff and touch bouncy, but not bone jarring by any means. Overall the springs are fine for what they are and they will be fine until I'm ready to go with air. I'm not sure why people don't believe the drop is almost 2", the company claims 1.8" I guess I should change my original post to "ALMOST 2"" since .2 inches is so significant of a difference.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Dubunderpar said:


> The ride is certainly stiff and touch bouncy, but not bone jarring by any means. Overall the springs are fine for what they are and they will be fine until I'm ready to go with air. I'm not sure why people don't believe the drop is almost 2", the company claims 1.8" I guess I should change my original post to "ALMOST 2"" since .2 inches is so significant of a difference.


Cool beans! About the drop, it's not that people don't believe, it's just that the pic that you posted doesn't reflect the drop that you claim. Try a full side view angle pic and maybe it will be more obvious :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

I agree that the pic I posted isnt the best representation of the drop. Once we thaw out a bit I will get my dslr out and get some proper pics. :laugh:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Dubunderpar said:


> I agree that the pic I posted isnt the best representation of the drop. Once we thaw out a bit I will get my dslr out and get some proper pics. :laugh:


:thumbup:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

My latest/last wheels..?! 

9,5x20 ET 45 with 235/30-20 Toyo Proxes T1 Sport


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

A bit much stretch, but niiiicely stretched lol. :laugh:


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

are those, these?
http://www.mrrwheels.com/hr9.html


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

what do yall think about this fitment
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rohana-RC10..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item45f7bf3db3&vxp=mtr


----------



## CCelia2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Bone Stock with Winter wheel/tire combo Pirelli*

2012 CC Sport (stock suspension)

16x7.5 Sport Edition SE-15 Silver 
Pirelli Sottozero 3 215/55/16 

Riding High and Smooth this Winter


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

divineVR6 said:


> what do yall think about this fitment
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rohana-RC10..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item45f7bf3db3&vxp=mtr


I have seen these wheels on 350z and they looked pretty cool....


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Blue Metalizer plasti dip with gloss on top. Slightly different angles of light and it changed color.


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Another set of wheels I've used on my daily driven' Passat CC. 

9,5x20 ET 45 with 235/30-20 Toyo Proxes T1 Sport.

Lowered on KW V1 Inox-Line.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

rs-dude said:


> Another set of wheels I've used on my daily driven' Passat CC.
> 
> 9,5x20 ET 45 with 235/30-20 Toyo Proxes T1 Sport.
> 
> Lowered on KW V1 Inox-Line.


Wheel brand, please???

Love 'em!

TM


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Suspension is solo werks (they are alright)
Wheels are BBS CS-5's 19x8.5 et 40. Tires are 235/35/19










a set up i tried. I like it, but not really loving it. i might trade them for the right offer. 
Wheels are S4 peeler reps 19x8.5 et 35 tires are 215/35/19


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


Yo, poopie.....
Where in Philly? I'm in Bucks County.

Tried to PM you, but your inbox is full!

TM


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm in north wales pa. It's montgomeryville area.

I cleared my inbox as well


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Just need to order and install spacers.


What wheels are these? Spacers?


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

*255x30x20*

How does it fit on an CC with ofset 9,5 and et45 does it fit at all ?
Just ordered ZITO 935 CSL GTS STYLE ALLOYS and wondering about 255 in rear and 235 in front Maybe someone has an image on that setup.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

chefen99 said:


> How does it fit on an CC with ofset 9,5 and et45 does it fit at all ?
> Just ordered ZITO 935 CSL GTS STYLE ALLOYS and wondering about 255 in rear and 235 in front Maybe someone has an image on that setup.




Nice wheels!
Similar to 3SDM .01 style

19 x 9.5 - et45 should fit just about right. May need a small spacer to go flush in front.
I would run them with 265-30-19 tires if you are running square, with very little stretch.

TM


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

So you think it will fit with 255X30X20" in the rear i think 265 its to big and i got it lowered with kn springs


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

chefen99 said:


> So you think it will fit with 255X30X20" in the rear i think 265 its to big and i got it lowered with kn springs


Sorry..... my mistake!
I thought you are running 19's.

255-30-20 with less stretch or 245-30-20 with more stretch.

TM


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

What is the name of these wheels? Look good!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Wheel brand, please???
> 
> Love 'em!
> 
> TM


Well, I have done my hours on the internet with wheel-searching these years I'll guess..

Allright, I can be kind and share it, they are called Judd T202, these are with brushed face.

Was nervous of the look when I ordered them, but it came out well.
Thanks, I :heart:' em too!


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Few more..


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

rs-dude said:


> Few more..



Car looks great, but I like the old wheels better Photobomb-dude, oh sorry RS-dude.


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

waltern said:


> Car looks great, but I like the old wheels better Photobomb-dude, oh sorry RS-dude.


Thank you waltern.
Haha, I will calm down with all the pictures..sorry. :wave:
I should maybe change my user name then?! Thanks for a great suggestion :laugh:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Schippersss said:


> What is the name of these wheels? Look good!


Those are VW Concept Wheels. I like em too :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Rs-Dude what ofset you have 45 ? and did you change the camber angle. Love your pics its just wonderful.. We in scandinavia have good taste


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

chefen99 said:


> Rs-Dude what ofset you have 45 ? and did you change the camber angle. Love your pics its just wonderful.. We in scandinavia have good taste


Tjena chefen99 

Offset is 45, no spacers, KW coilovers. Camber angles are just inside the factory specifications.
Thank you!
Yes, we really do :wave:


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

van33 said:


> Those are VW Concept Wheels. I like em too :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

rs-dude said:


> Thank you waltern.
> Haha, I will calm down with all the pictures..sorry. :wave:
> I should maybe change my user name then?! Thanks for a great suggestion :laugh:


Keep posting, I am ready for another set of wheels! Maybe you should shoot for one per month, and then we can vote for the best wheels at the end of the year. So far I like the Mercedes wheels the best.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Agreed. The Merc wheels are the best. Current setup is not bad tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ New wheels kill the Benz wheels. I want to find something similar for mine.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



NateSVT said:


> ^^ New wheels kill the Benz wheels. I want to find something similar for mine.


That wouldn't be too hard, brah. I see that style a lot. Pretty common.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I know this is a shot in the dark but does anybody know a wheel that would resemble VW OEM Lugano Wheel? I wish they were available in US 
Also, how about wheel that resembles OEM Daytona wheel but IN 19" size. Thanks

OEM Lugano wheels:


----------



## csolares (Sep 2, 2013)

*please help*

Was wondering if anyone can advise me, im in the process of buying some megan euro coilovers from a b7 for my 2012 vw cc r line, ive searched but cant find an exact answer to my question, will these coilovers work on my car? Thanks in advance! Sorry for the noob question


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

csolares said:


> Was wondering if anyone can advise me, im in the process of buying some megan euro coilovers from a b7 for my 2012 vw cc r line, ive searched but cant find an exact answer to my question, will these coilovers work on my car? Thanks in advance! Sorry for the noob question


Sorry bud, unfortunately, it will not fit a CC. Basically, our car have the same suspension as the GTI and some Jetta's, so if it fits those, then it will fit the CC.


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

van33 said:


> Sorry bud, unfortunately, it will not fit a CC. Basically, our car have the same suspension as the GTI and some Jetta's, so if it fits those, then it will fit the CC.


Doesnt the CC also have the same suspension as an A3 and the Passat B6 ?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

csolares said:


> Was wondering if anyone can advise me, im in the process of buying some megan euro coilovers from a b7 for my 2012 vw cc r line, ive searched but cant find an exact answer to my question, will these coilovers work on my car? Thanks in advance! Sorry for the noob question


They'll work

There aren't any/much coilovers specifically for the B7 Passat, so people use coilovers from the B6 Passat/CC/MK5/MK6 instead (for the B7)...they'll all fit/interchange.

I had my CC coilovers on my B7 Passat....so vice versa, they'll work


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Schippersss said:


> What is the name of these wheels? Look good!


Found them on Modbargains.
http://www.modbargains.com/Audi-MB102-Wheels.htm

I know the owner of the car in the pic got them on http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/, but they no longer have it listed.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Go to ecstuning.com. You can get it for way cheaper than the site you referenced. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

van33 said:


> Go to ecstuning.com. You can get it for way cheaper than the site you referenced.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Vertaling
That is so, are still shipping with and import fees and customs fees: s looking really a selling point in Europe.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Schippersss said:


> Vertaling
> That is so, are still shipping with and import fees and customs fees: s looking really a selling point in Europe.


Sorry, didn't see where you where from til now :facepalm: I was using tapatalk when I responded.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I so want to inspire my car on this wow.
Hope you dont mind


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Suspension: SHS coilovers all way down with Hotchkis RSB
> 
> Wheels: 19"x9 et33 OEM Savannah, powder-coated in VW Carbon Grey
> 
> ...


I meant quoting this


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

van33 said:


> Sorry, didn't see where you where from til now :facepalm: I was using tapatalk when I responded.


No problem:thumbup:


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Currently I have 19x9 ET41 Wheels 

I want to switch it to 19X8 +30,19x9.5 +25

Will they fit with 245/40 all around on rolled fenders and a healthy drop on Solo Werks Coils?


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

X37 said:


> Currently I have 19x9 ET41 Wheels
> 
> I want to switch it to 19X8 +30,19x9.5 +25
> 
> Will they fit with 245/40 all around on rolled fenders and a healthy drop on Solo Werks Coils?


I really doubt those rears will work...you're going to have some serious poke


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

clkitx said:


> Mine with 9x20 Mulliner et41 and rear et36
> 225/35/20



Caliente! Super sick whip man. :thumbup:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

image upload no ads


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

Finally after months of being on the fence i decided to go with Eibach Pro Springs on my CC Rline. Mostly due to the wife :laugh: I was skeptical as I have always gone with HR Sport Springs on previous cars but I must say I am very satisfied with how it came out. Ride comfort feels pretty much the same as stock. Its been about two weeks so I assume they are still settling. Here some pics from my phone. Not the greatest










Specs:

Eibach Pro Springs
Wheels: RH RAN Crosslines 19x8.5, et 36 front, 19x9.5 rear et 51
Tires: Hankook Evo 235/35/19 front , 265/30/19 rear


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

junis1974 said:


> Finally after months of being on the fence i decided to go with Eibach Pro Springs on my CC Rline. Mostly due to the wife :laugh: I was skeptical as I have always gone with HR Sport Springs on previous cars but I must say I am very satisfied with how it came out. Ride comfort feels pretty much the same as stock. Its been about two weeks so I assume they are still settling. Here some pics from my phone. Not the greatest
> x
> Specs:
> 
> ...


Do you have any before pics? I don't see much of a drop but it could be because of the 19's. After 2 weeks, that's about all they're going to settle.


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Do you have any before pics? I don't see much of a drop but it could be because of the 19's. After 2 weeks, that's about all they're going to settle.


No, no before pics but I did measure before and after. The rear went from 27 FTG to 26 and the front went from 27 FTG to 26.2. It's not a big drop but I didn't want to go that low. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

junis1974 said:


> No, no before pics but I did measure before and after. The rear went from 27 FTG to 26 and the front went from 27 FTG to 26.2. It's not a big drop but I didn't want to go that low.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


The 19's are what took back the distance you dropped. If you're not looking to go that low, you succeeded. :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

junis1974 said:


> No, no before pics but I did measure before and after. The rear went from 27 FTG to 26 and the front went from 27 FTG to 26.2. It's not a big drop but I didn't want to go that low.


"Should" be sitting a little lower, IMO
Who did the install?

What size tires, btw?


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



snobrdrdan said:


> "Should" be sitting a little lower, IMO
> Who did the install?
> 
> What size tires, btw?


Have the install done a a buddys shop here locally. Tires are 235/35 /19 front and 265/30 /19 rear. It's only been driven about 150 miles since the install don't know if that matters in regards to settling 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^ you mentioned that you've already dropped 1" and .8", per Eibach's spec, that about as low as it will go. I think the car has settled already, IMO. I've had Eibach on my car before and that's about as low as it went. I was hoping for more, but didn't happen. Had it for about 6k miles before I went to coilovers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junis1974 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> ^ you mentioned that you've already dropped 1" and .8", per Eibach's spec, that about as low as it will go. I think the car has settled already, IMO. I've had Eibach on my car before and that's about as low as it went. I was hoping for more, but didn't happen. Had it for about 6k miles before I went to coilovers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's what I was thinking as well. I was hoping for a little more drop up front but that's ok. I don t mind how it is now. It's definitely lower than stock. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



junis1974 said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking as well. I was hoping for a little more drop up front but that's ok. I don t mind how it is now. It's definitely lower than stock.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X23jose (Mar 2, 2014)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> image upload no ads


Love the pic man
hate the snow



Is that yellow lamin-x on your fogs and side mirror signals???


----------



## Bas Hamans (Dec 21, 2013)

*my new set-up*


































Lowered on coilovers and Audi Q7 9x20" ET 60 S-line wheels with adapter plates 5x112 to 5x130. 15mm think on the rear and 20mm thick plates on the front


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

2011 cc sport stock suspension for now
Audi a4/s4 s-line 5 arm rotor wheels 
18x8 et47 no spacers
235/40r18 Pirelli p6 four seasons + (amazing ride quality and better mpg)


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Koni Coilovers
Front all the way down
Rear raised up to try to be even with fronts


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

f_399 said:


> Koni Coilovers
> Front all the way down
> Rear raised up to try to be even with fronts


Go texas! I'm in austin. Looking good! lovin the r-line tails!


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

Raceland Ultimos
About a 1/3" up from all the way down in front and about 1/2" up in back.

Car is filthy and ignore the door ding above rear wheel. Can't wait til winter is over so I can get some nice wheels on it.


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Bas Hamans said:


> Lowered on coilovers and Audi Q7 9x20" ET 60 S-line wheels with adapter plates 5x112 to 5x130. 15mm think on the rear and 20mm thick plates on the front


Erg dik bas! Heb ook aan deze velgen zitten denken. Heb nu touareg velgen met et60 en 9j en heb 20mm adapters rondom dan vallen ze precies goed. 

Zit je ook op het vwpassat forum? Ben je daar iig nog nooit tegen gekomen meld je anders even aan. Mooie wagen hoor mijn complimenten! Gr. Dennis


----------



## SoCalCC (Jan 27, 2014)

Bas Hamans said:


> Lowered on coilovers and Audi Q7 9x20" ET 60 S-line wheels with adapter plates 5x112 to 5x130. 15mm think on the rear and 20mm thick plates on the front


The Q7 wheels are awesome on your CC! What coils and what size tires?


----------



## SoCalCC (Jan 27, 2014)

mango_springroll said:


> Clean! :thumbup:


Thanks! In work swapping out the ksports for H&R ultra lows.


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

NateSVT- How do you like the Ultimos? Mine is sitting just like yours and I even have a door ding in the same spot just on the passenger side instead of the drivers side. I can't wait for summer either so I can go lower and put my new wheels on. Keep up the good work can't wait to see your wheel choice.


----------



## Bas Hamans (Dec 21, 2013)

SoCalCC said:


> The Q7 wheels are awesome on your CC! What coils and what size tires?


TA Technix coilovers and tires Archilles tyres 235/30/20


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

X23jose said:


> Love the pic man
> hate the snow
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm thinking of ordering some yellow PIAA's.


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

Streb0708 said:


> NateSVT- How do you like the Ultimos? Mine is sitting just like yours and I even have a door ding in the same spot just on the passenger side instead of the drivers side. I can't wait for summer either so I can go lower and put my new wheels on. Keep up the good work can't wait to see your wheel choice.


I actually have a door ding on the passenger side too:banghead::banghead::banghead: so annoying haha. I love the Ultimos, no issues at all and I am happy with the ride for how low it is. No noises other than a clunk over bumps which is either the axle hitting the swaybar or frame on the passenger side. For the wheel setup I'm probably going with 20x8.5 and 20x10 with a very slight poke, +50 in the rear should be a few MM past flush. I'll be looking out for pics of your car with the new wheels too:thumbup:


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*










19" PIAA super rossa wheels (discontinued) right now it's on solowerks coils... Installing H&R ultralows this weekend or whenever I have a chance... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

^ I dig the color choice for your calipers :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Has anyone going thru tires (to fast) from being lowered?


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> ^ I dig the color choice for your calipers :thumbup:


In memory of my deceased Fahrenheit 451  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Rlinetexas said:


> Has anyone going thru tires (to fast) from being lowered?


Yup... Camber wear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

@lex20th said:


> In memory of my deceased Fahrenheit 451
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a Fahrenheit GLI # 632 before my CC


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

On H&R SS Coilovers. Installed about a week ago.
Wheels: Avant Garde M510
19x8.5 et30 (235/35/19) front and 19x9.5 et40 (255/35/19)


----------



## zwiefe (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey all, going to bombard you guys with a few questions.
Have a 13 CW Sport. Currently running Detroits. Been really itching to buy some Avant Garde M310 wheels.

I am for sure want to run square, what is a good with I can run with out rubbing either way? Thinking 8.5 et35.

And for the tire choice. I want just a touch of stretch to clear the fender but nothing too major. 235 or 245 be a good choice?

Also it needs to be lowered. I dont need to be dumped, just lowered enough to match the wheel arches. Will be making 2-3k mile trip this summer so need something that isnt too rough around the corners.

Any response is greatly appreciated! 

Current Pictures


----------



## CCRT1S (Mar 18, 2014)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> On H&R SS Coilovers. Installed about a week ago.
> Wheels: Avant Garde M510
> 19x8.5 et30 (235/35/19) front and 19x9.5 et40 (255/35/19)



Does your setup rub in the rear with that offset and tire size? How cambered are you? Thanks


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



zwiefe said:


> Hey all, going to bombard you guys with a few questions.
> Have a 13 CW Sport. Currently running Detroits. Been really itching to buy some Avant Garde M310 wheels.
> 
> I am for sure want to run square, what is a good with I can run with out rubbing either way? Thinking 8.5 et35.
> ...



8.5et35 is going to be good offset without any rubbing. Put them on and see, maybe you wld want to add some spacers depeding on ur taste! 
I wouldnt go pass 235 rubber, 235 is going to sit perfect with no stretch.
As for lowering i'd say go with some good coilovers if you dnt want lose ride quality and want to reduce wheel gap.. Look into Koni, KW, Shs.


Thats my CC on SHS coils all way down


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Airlift bags Front & Rear
Accuair Switchspeed management with a 5gal tank. 

CLK230 wheels 
F: 19x8.5+32 R: 19x9.5+35
Wrapped with Accelera PHI 215/35-19 and 225/35-19


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

anyone have a picture on konis all the way down on 20's?


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

CCRT1S said:


> Does your setup rub in the rear with that offset and tire size? How cambered are you? Thanks


rubbing the rears on the way home from LAX tonight, lot of minor dips and uneven roads. but, i had my mom, dad, and sister in the car, plus 3 suit cases and 2 carry ons. me and dad (350lbs) in front and mom and sister (190lbs) in the rear. luggage maybe 100-120lbs altogether? Southbound LA roads...not the best in the carpool lanes  i had zero gap in the rear when they were in the car. :sly:

Most of the time, its only me in the car, but i carpool with a friend from work and i have not rubbed. the suspension has only been on the car for about almost 3 weeks. i have yet to get aligned, the rear wheels seem to have negative camber...but won't know until i get an alignment. just waiting on a rear sway.

I probably should have went 255/30 or 265/30 in the rears, to keep it closer to the original diameter of the original 18" wheel. but so far i'm loving the look


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

^thats why most people stretch their tires in the rear, especially with a setup as aggressive as yours (9.5" et40). I'd assume you have a little poke, no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

van33 said:


> ^thats why most people stretch their tires in the rear, especially with a setup as aggressive as yours (9.5" et40). I'd assume you have a little poke, no?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With 9.5 ET40 I don't have any poke mine sits flush as can be and with the 5mm spacer off it is a little less than flush but no poke on my set up.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

*ET33...Will this poke or be flush?*

I'm looking at 19x8.5 et33 but I'm wondering if that will poke in the rear or front. I originally wanted to go with et35, but the wheels I'm considering only come in et33. I'd most likely be running 245/35/19 tires by the way due to my long commute to work.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

I was running 20 x 8.5 ET33, 245/30/20 and it was pretty much flushed in the back.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

Maybe some of you wheel gods can help me out here.. I have this nice set of wheels that i'll like to buy for my cc they are a square set of 19" by 9.5 et53 would I be poking ? also if ya'll don't mind clearing it for me the higher the et the more poke or the lower the more poke ? thanks


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

ebk305 said:


> Maybe some of you wheel gods can help me out here.. I have this nice set of wheels that i'll like to buy for my cc they are a square set of 19" by 9.5 et53 would I be poking ? also if ya'll don't mind clearing it for me the higher the et the more poke or the lower the more poke ? thanks



Your rears should be just about flush! 
Your fronts may need around a 5mm spacer to get flush.
You will have some tire stretch if you run the "normal" 235-35 or 245-35 size tires.
I do not like the stretch look, so I run 265-30's on my 10" wide rears (and I still have just a bit of stretch).
265-30-19 will be perfect for your 9.5" wide wheels, IMHO.

FYI...... the LOWER the et number, the MORE poke there is!

Which wheels are you considering???

TM


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks bro :beer: this are the once am considering http://www.1010tires.com/Wheels/TSW/Max/Painted/Matte+Black or might settle for this http://www.1010tires.com/Wheels/TSW/Nurburgring+RF/Painted/Matte+Gunmetal


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



ebk305 said:


> Maybe some of you wheel gods can help me out here.. I have this nice set of wheels that i'll like to buy for my cc they are a square set of 19" by 9.5 et53 would I be poking ? also if ya'll don't mind clearing it for me the higher the et the more poke or the lower the more poke ? thanks


With that size and offset and ET u gonna need at leat 8-10 mm spacers in front or u might get in touch with the shock.mine 19x9.5 its like 3-5 mm away from shock.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks good to know so I can have everything ready to just do it all at once :beer:


----------



## vw4life4886 (Oct 22, 2013)

*suspention*

what suspention are you running on there. Is it bagged or are you using extreamly low coilovers?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> Maybe some of you wheel gods can help me out here.. I have this nice set of wheels that i'll like to buy for my cc they are a square set of 19" by 9.5 et53 would I be poking ? also if ya'll don't mind clearing it for me the higher the et the more poke or the lower the more poke ? thanks


9.5et53 in rear you wld need spacers... 9.5et48 is perfectly flush, et45 is poking 3mm or so.....


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

> 9.5et53 in rear you wld need spacers... 9.5et48 is perfectly flush, et45 is poking 3mm or so.....


 thanks brother I now know exactly what am looking for :beer:


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

> what suspention are you running on there. Is it bagged or are you using extreamly low coilovers?


 if you're talking to me am using coilover trying to be as low as possible


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*









Just need wheels now.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^^
Never seen a bagged CC with the OEM 18" Daytona's on it still

Doesn't look bad :thumbup:



If you get wheels, wanna sell me your (matching) spare wheel/tire???


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^^
> Never seen a bagged CC with the OEM 18" Daytona's on it still
> 
> Doesn't look bad :thumbup:
> ...


Nope! LOL those will be my winter wheels when I figure out what wheels I'm getting. I was quite surprised how good it looks on the stock wheels.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sk8too said:


> Nope! LOL those will be my winter wheels when I figure out what wheels I'm getting. I was quite surprised how good it looks on the stock wheels.


Come on now....I just want the SPARE in the trunk, where you probably have the pumps at anyways


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm able to still run my spare tire with the way I have my setup


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I was running 20 x 8.5 ET33, 245/30/20 and it was pretty much flushed in the back.


How's the ride feel with that set up? Daily driver.


----------



## MKIIIjettadude (Sep 27, 2009)

Is it a problem to run 225/35/19 on a 19x8.5 wheel? The reason for using this size tire is because up front for clearance. Any stories or the 225 being a problem when driving? Flat tires, poor handling, damage to wheels, etc.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



MKIIIjettadude said:


> Is it a problem to run 225/35/19 on a 19x8.5 wheel? The reason for using this size tire is because up front for clearance. Any stories or the 225 being a problem when driving? Flat tires, poor handling, damage to wheels, etc.


You will feel every bump in the road and more likely to get a flat faster and bend a rim 

I had this size on my car before I went up in size tires r a stretch I bent all my rims not horrible but they r bent 

Go bigger sidewall trust me you won't regret it


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

MKIIIjettadude said:


> Is it a problem to run 225/35/19 on a 19x8.5 wheel? The reason for using this size tire is because up front for clearance. Any stories or the 225 being a problem when driving? Flat tires, poor handling, damage to wheels, etc.


Your car will burst into flames, the economy will fall deeper into a recession, the Titanic will sink and Hillary Clinton will become president.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



notamechanic said:


> Your car will burst into flames, the economy will fall deeper into a recession, the Titanic will sink and Hillary Clinton will become president.


Lmao.


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

Stanced_CC said:


> You will feel every bump in the road and more likely to get a flat faster and bend a rim
> 
> I had this size on my car before I went up in size tires r a stretch I bent all my rims not horrible but they r bent
> 
> ...


What kind of wheels were you running?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

MKIIIjettadude said:


> Is it a problem to run 225/35/19 on a 19x8.5 wheel? The reason for using this size tire is because up front for clearance. Any stories or the 225 being a problem when driving? Flat tires, poor handling, damage to wheels, etc.


Lighter in weight, very minimal stretch (won't even be noticeable), probably only "slight" less traction. Unless you're a spirited driver, you probably won't notice much difference. Don't worry about flat tire unless you're running over nails. You won't damage the wheels unless you don't know how to park and curb the wheel all the time. 245 on stock 17s is over kill IMO, but i'm not complaining.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



MKIIIjettadude said:


> Is it a problem to run 225/35/19 on a 19x8.5 wheel? The reason for using this size tire is because up front for clearance. Any stories or the 225 being a problem when driving? Flat tires, poor handling, damage to wheels, etc.


It will be like this.








This is 9.5" with 235 tire so it will be same stretch


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

talja10 said:


> It will be like this.
> This is 9.5" with 235 tire so it will be same stretch


A 9.5 with a 235 is not the same stretch as 8.5 with the 225 :facepalm:


----------



## zwiefe (Nov 4, 2008)

Quick Question

Go with Matte Black or get the Machined Face and matte Black? Really digging the Avant Garde 310's. What you guys think? 19x8.5 et35 with 235 45 rubber


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

20x9
235 35 20
Koni Coilovers
-all the way down in front


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



f_399 said:


> 20x9
> 235 35 20
> Koni Coilovers
> -all the way down in front


Can we see more pix back profile shot and such and what offset


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

zwiefe said:


> Quick Question
> 
> Go with Matte Black or get the Machined Face and matte Black? Really digging the Avant Garde 310's. What you guys think? 19x8.5 et35 with 235 45 rubber


Machined face :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



ShadowWabbit said:


> A 9.5 with a 235 is not the same stretch as 8.5 with the 225 :facepalm:


How is that ?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



zwiefe said:


> Quick Question
> 
> Go with Matte Black or get the Machined Face and matte Black? Really digging the Avant Garde 310's. What you guys think? 19x8.5 et35 with 235 45 rubber


Why 45?right size for 19" its 35.45 goes for 18" wheels


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



talja10 said:


> Why 45?right size for 19" its 35.45 goes for 18" wheels


Actually, 45's are for 17's and 40's are for 18's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



van33 said:


> Actually, 45's are for 17's and 40's are for 18's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U correct. :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

i'd rather go with M590 :laugh:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

sk8too said:


> Just need wheels now.


I think you are done, no wheels needed. That is the perfect look.


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

> A 9.5 with a 235 is not the same stretch as 8.5 with the 225





talja10 said:


> How is that ?




235 on 9.5 is more stretch than 225 on 8.5.

235 is 10mm wider than 225 and 9.5 is 25.4mm wider than 8.5.


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

digga4 said:


> Just threw them on this morning, excuse the car.... it needs a bath
> 
> Love them!! Really happy with results
> 
> ...


Man I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on these!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Stanced_CC said:


> Can we see more pix back profile shot and such and what offset
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


9 et 41



not my wheels, was test fitting

they are for sale

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6136903-FS-20-quot-Bentley-Flying-Spur-Wheels


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



NateSVT said:


> 235 on 9.5 is more stretch than 235 on 9.5.
> 
> 235 is 10mm wider than 225 and 9.5 is 25.4mm wider than 8.5.


Got u.i thought goes by inches -+


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

kingtito said:


> How's the ride feel with that set up? Daily driver.


Yup, pretty much a DD.
It was horrible for the Beltway roads. It was fine the further away I was from the city.


----------



## Starkiller2212 (Oct 13, 2013)

Would any one have pics of a 18inch staggered fitment?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

is anybody here really low running 9.5 et 35 in the rear ? if so any rubbing issues with a 235/35/19 tire?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

No rubbing unless your ET is high. Usually ET40 is a good standard for no rubbing if you want to run 9.5. Your offset will poke just a tad bit more.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

Been thinking about running this 19x8.5 / 19x9.5 in black et 62 they will be black to match my car what do you guys think ??


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

ET62 for front and rear?


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

lol the front are 50 xD


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

you'll probably need 15~20mm spacers up front and 20mm spacers for rear.


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

they look like Aston martin alloys so im guessing they are 5x108 or 5x114....


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



ebk305 said:


> Been thinking about running this 19x8.5 / 19x9.5 in black et 62 they will be black to match my car what do you guys think ??


Black wheels on a black car, not a fan. Keep em silver.


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

sk8too said:


> Black wheels on a black car, not a fan. Keep em silver.


^^^ +1 ^^^


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

+2


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

+3:screwy: (unless they're black already, keep them true) 

just sayin'


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Black wheels on a black car, not a fan. Keep em silver


 I agree


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

What about CW cars with black wheels? Is that :screwy: as well?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

The storm trooper look? Been done, but what haven't?


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*1st Chrome Mallory's*

Just a couple quick shots....





I would like to think I'm the first with chrome, if not props to the one that was......

just need to add the 5mm spacers to change.....stance

Bad camera phone photos, I'll try to take better one in better daylight.


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

ShadowWabbit said:


> A 9.5 with a 235 is not the same stretch as 8.5 with the 225 :facepalm:




I'm running 

19x8.5 F (215/35/19) 

19x9.5 R (235/35/19) 



These 2 have same stretch (well about)


----------



## GLIguy89 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Night blue*


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

Been awhile since I've posted so I thought I'd share my current set up! VIP Modular VRC13. Some high res and some cell phone pictures.










Previous set up

Rotiform NUE



















Avant Garde M510


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

CeexCee said:


> I'm running
> 
> 19x8.5 F (215/35/19)
> 
> ...


possible


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

Vossen CV2's - 20x8.5 et44 fronts w/ 12.5mm spacers, 20x10 et55 rears w/ 5mm spacers

FK Silverline X's - all the way down in the front, plenty of thread left in the back


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*









Miro 111 
19x9.5 square 
Et 40
235/35/19
ST coils not settled yet.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Anyone on Facebook check out "Volkswagen CC Owners Club" and join! We have over 170members already. And well this came in today


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

zimmer_cc said:


> Been awhile since I've posted so I thought I'd share my current set up! VIP Modular VRC13. Some high res and some cell phone pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love your car. you keep motivating me. :laugh:


----------



## brar (Apr 16, 2014)

llo07brasil said:


> Anyone on Facebook check out "Volkswagen CC Owners Club" and join! We have over 170members already. And well this came in today



I have sent my request.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Any recommendations for shortened/adjustable front end links? I'm at 25.5" FTG all around and am getting a pop/clunk once in a while while backing out of parking spaces or turning at low speeds. I have 034 mounts, everything is seated 100% and torqued to spec. Subframe bolts were done a while ago and never a problem. The noise started right after I put the coils in.

The inside triple square of my stock front end links is about stripped out and I can't get the bolt to torque to spec as the triple square jumps every time I try to torque it down. At this point, I just want to get shorter end links with fresh threads inside. Looking to not have to spend $300 on end links.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Any recommendations for shortened/adjustable front end links? I'm at 25.5" FTG all around and am getting a pop/clunk once in a while while backing out of parking spaces or turning at low speeds. I have 034 mounts, everything is seated 100% and torqued to spec. Subframe bolts were done a while ago and never a problem. The noise started right after I put the coils in.
> 
> The inside triple square of my stock front end links is about stripped out and I can't get the bolt to torque to spec as the triple square jumps every time I try to torque it down. At this point, I just want to get shorter end links with fresh threads inside. Looking to not have to spend $300 on end links.


I dont know if it helps but....
I had pop/sound when i installed my eibach springs last year. I also had dealer installed subframe shims and bolts(VW fix kit). Just like you i thought its something with shocks/endlinks. I rechecked every bolt and nut but everything was nice and snug.

Then i decided to check my subframe again and sure enough i notice small marks(indication of frame shifting).
I picked up Audi bolts (thicker) and replaced two bolts that were put there by the dealer. Guess what... popping went away

It turns out the bolts dealer puts in are same bolts that are there from factory. This means they will eventually stretch out again (causing popping) 
Easy way to tell if you have VW bolts is by their color. They are black.

Again this might not help you but something to check.  Bolts are only like $11 or so


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> I dont know if it helps but....
> I had pop/sound when i installed my eibach springs last year. I also had dealer installed subframe shims and bolts(VW fix kit). Just like you i thought its something with shocks/endlinks. I rechecked every bolt and nut but everything was nice and snug.
> 
> Then i decided to check my subframe again and sure enough i notice small marks(indication of frame shifting).
> ...


I did the ECS shim/bolt kit myself and replaced the black bolts right after I got the car, so I know that's all good. I'll definitely give them another torque check when I put the new end links in this weekend. I was very familiar with the subframe clunk since I had it on my last CC. This clunk is more of a 'bonngg' noise. The subframe clunk was a very specific noise/vibration that I could feel right beneath my feet. This one sounds like its coming from the lower strut area. I don't think it's the top mounts, and the end links are the only part I couldn't properly torque down.

Also, I'm definitely going to raise my coils up a full inch to 26.5" FTG all around. I don't know how people drive so low on northern roads. So damn bouncy over everything and have had a few close calls with bottoming out and shaking the crap out of passengers. These roads are so terrible. If raising it up a bit and messing with the damper settings doesn't help, there's going to be a set of Koni's on the classifieds soon. I'm fully aware of the stiffness of lowered cars, but with the amount of people running 24-25" FTG around here, I though't I'd be fine at 25.5" FTG, and I would be if NJ didn't use crushed up oreos and elmers glue for their 'asphalt'...


----------



## HonoluluDubber (May 6, 2005)

*St Coilovers*

Can anybody confirm if the ST coilovers listed for the 2013 CC will fit the 2014CC RLine? Anywhere I search will only confirm my part# up to 2013. There gonna cost a **** ton of $ to ship to Hawaii so the last thing I wanna do is order the wrong ****. I called ST this morning and they didn't have the stones to confirm if they would fit or not so I need somebody here that has done it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

HonoluluDubber said:


> Can anybody confirm if the ST coilovers listed for the 2013 CC will fit the 2014CC RLine? Anywhere I search will only confirm my part# up to 2013. There gonna cost a **** ton of $ to ship to Hawaii so the last thing I wanna do is order the wrong ****. I called ST this morning and they didn't have the stones to confirm if they would fit or not so I need somebody here that has done it. Thanks in advance.


It's all the same for 2014. CC, B6 Passat, GTI MK5/6, Jetta. Same stuff down to the nuts and bolts.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Any recommendations for shortened/adjustable front end links? I'm at 25.5" FTG all around and am getting a pop/clunk once in a while while backing out of parking spaces or turning at low speeds. I have 034 mounts, everything is seated 100% and torqued to spec. Subframe bolts were done a while ago and never a problem. The noise started right after I put the coils in.
> 
> The inside triple square of my stock front end links is about stripped out and I can't get the bolt to torque to spec as the triple square jumps every time I try to torque it down. At this point, I just want to get shorter end links with fresh threads inside. Looking to not have to spend $300 on end links.


You don't need adjustable endlinks with the Konis. Even spun all the way down, no issues.

O34 mounts weren't necessary with the Konis either, btw. My buddy had the 034 mounts with his SHS coilovers (not needed with those coilovers either) and he said they squeaked/moaned like crazy.
He went back to OEM/Lemforder mounts, no noises.

Get some new OEM/aftermarket OEM replacement links, put a little antiseize on the stud threads & you will be able to tighten it down without a triple square--just a 18mm socket (and remove it easily in the future without a triple square as well) :thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> You don't need adjustable endlinks with the Konis. Even spun all the way down, no issues.
> 
> O34 mounts weren't necessary with the Konis either, btw. My buddy had the 034 mounts with his SHS coilovers (not needed with those coilovers either) and he said they squeaked/moaned like crazy.
> He went back to OEM/Lemforder mounts, no noises.
> ...


Good to know. I ended up buying shortened FK end links and they will be in today. Ecs is fast, sometimes too fast! I may replace those mounts then if the noises continue. About ready to just do Str.t with prokit or something. The ride is great with just me in the car, but add 1-2 people and it gets pretty damn bouncy. I'm going to raise it an inch to 26.5 today when the links come in. At which point I'll be about where I was with springs anyway. Getting hard to justify these coils for that extra money. Oh well, at least now I can do full suspension installs in about 2-3 hours lol.


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Wheels & Tires
Alzor Style 629 19"x8.5" ET45 with Nankang NS2 225/35/19

Suspension
WRD Street Advantage Coilovers all the way down.



















Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Good to know. I ended up buying shortened FK end links and they will be in today. Ecs is fast, sometimes too fast! I may replace those mounts then if the noises continue. About ready to just do Str.t with prokit or something. The ride is great with just me in the car, but add 1-2 people and it gets pretty damn bouncy. I'm going to raise it an inch to 26.5 today when the links come in. At which point I'll be about where I was with springs anyway. Getting hard to justify these coils for that extra money. Oh well, at least now I can do full suspension installs in about 2-3 hours lol.


What do you have the dampening set at?

I had 1/2 turn from full soft in the rear & full soft in the front...never had issues/no bounciness on the CC.


I test fit my Konis on the Tiguan this week and I had them raised up high at first...ride sucked. Dropped them down all the way & it rode waaaay better (which is the opposite of what you'd think)


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> What do you have the dampening set at?
> 
> I had 1/2 turn from full soft in the rear & full soft in the front...never had issues/no bounciness on the CC.
> 
> ...


I have the dampening 1/2 turn from full soft in the rear, and just yesterday after raising it, I changed the front from 1/2 turn from full soft to all the way full soft. Rides much nicer now. I'm going to do 25.75" FTG after the family leaves next week. They're elderly and will be coming in with a decent amount of luggage at the airport. Don't want to be the one responsible for a broken hip. It was hard enough for them to get low enough to get in last time.. I may need an Acorn Stairlift to get them in this time.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> I have the dampening 1/2 turn from full soft in the rear, and just yesterday after raising it, I changed the front from 1/2 turn from full soft to all the way full soft. Rides much nicer now. I'm going to do 25.75" FTG after the family leaves next week. They're elderly and will be coming in with a decent amount of luggage at the airport. Don't want to be the one responsible for a broken hip. It was hard enough for them to get low enough to get in last time.. I may need an Acorn Stairlift to get them in this time.


Maybe try full soft in the rear too.

As for being low & older people....I had my father-in-law in my CC before & the harder part was getting him OUT of the car because it was so low.


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*Went for light weight Enkie raijin with Conti DW 245-45-18*


----------



## fillipi82 (Apr 24, 2014)

*19" Inch RIms on 2012 CC Sport*

Hey Guys, I'm brand new to the forum and I'm considering getting 19" wheels for the cc but do not want to lower it. Is it necessary to get the tire monitor pressure system? i dont want to pay an addition 200-300 for that. Tell me which wheels u like best?










http://www.discounttiredirect.com/product/wheels/drad37.fb.ang.jpg

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/product/wheels/t_20140210.drad60.smf.ang.jpg

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...2012&pc=50106&counter=4&wd=19&rw=8&vid=021447


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Similar question..

I just bought a set of OEM 19x8.5 et43 Peelers, with tires, from an acquaintance for a great price. Couple of questions regarding fitment to the CC before I begin.

1) Will the OEM 255s that came on the Peelers fit without rubbing? (on VWR springs, 1.5" lowering) I'm assuming not, and I'd probably have to size down to a 235, which is fine. Just wondering.

2) Will my TPMS sensors swap over? (2014 with the MFD TPMS system.)

3) If I were to swap to a VW center cap, is this possible? I know I've seen them with VW caps but I don't think it's that common actually.


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

1. I will assume no but not 100% sure on this one. I'm almost 3" lower all around and am running a 19x8.5 et45 with a 225/35 tire and have no rubbing issues.

2. Yes you can unmount your current wheels and reuse the sensors or if you have access to VAGCOM you can just mount the new wheels and tires and disable the TPMS system all together.

3. I have seen Peelers with VW caps on them so it is possible just need to find the part number that works. I bought Alzor 629 wheels and purchased the flat OEM B6 Passat caps to fit in perfectly. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)

My 2013 R-Line 

Installed yesterday:

H&R Sport Springs

TSW Jerez Black 19X9 235/35 front 19X9.5 245/35 rear ET40


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

lilrdwgn said:


> Wheels & Tires
> Alzor Style 629 19"x8.5" ET45 with Nankang NS2 225/35/19
> 
> Suspension
> ...


Good looking ride man! I am in acworth as well. You need to come out one Saturday to the meet on Peachtree Industrial. We are trying to get more CC at the spot.


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

dgarcia211 - Thanks for the compliment. I'll have to check it out. Where is everyone meeting these days in Gwinnett? We do a little meet at Rays in Kennesaw. Swing by sometime. Its every Thursday around 730 or 800 ish.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

lilrdwgn said:


> dgarcia211 - Thanks for the compliment. I'll have to check it out. Where is everyone meeting these days in Gwinnett? We do a little meet at Rays in Kennesaw. Swing by sometime. Its every Thursday around 730 or 800 ish.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I will be out an out tomorrow in the morning if you want to meet up. I live off of 92 and Cedarcrest. Here is my CC:


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

Neuspeed Race springs
Pearl white with mint green emblems Benz E-350 18x8.5 offset 39
235/40r18 Achilles sports


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

dgarcia211 said:


> I will be out an out tomorrow in the morning if you want to meet up. I live off of 92 and Cedarcrest. Here is my CC:



Hey......
Brand & specs of your beautiful wheels, please???

TM


----------



## tgdurst (May 24, 2013)

*BBS Rims*










BBS Rims ST coilovers still some threads upfront.


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*










19x9.5 MRR GF6 et42 front et45 rear. No spacers. 245/35/19 on Eibachs. Zero rubbing. 

May try 3mm spacers upfront but not sure if it'll fit. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentley92 (Jun 27, 2013)

Lowered on FK streetline coilovers 
rear collars removed also helper springs removed still need to adjust the front but im very satisfied for now!


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Looks good, do you think a 19x9.5 +35 would fit ok in the front? I have eibachs and looking for a perfect fitment on a 19x9.5 seems most people go 40mm


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

kilo6_one said:


> Looks good, do you think a 19x9.5 +35 would fit ok in the front? I have eibachs and looking for a perfect fitment on a 19x9.5 seems most people go 40mm


19x9.5 +35 may work up front with 235/35/19. But IMHO, 235/35 on a 9.5" wide wheel would be too much of a stretch if you're running only eibachs and probably wouldn't look good (need more low).


----------



## scorpion909 (May 6, 2014)

*S5 wheels on Passat CC*

Hey Guys,

i'm fresh new in this forum, but i have been reading a lot in this thread. I was thinking about buying new set of wheels for summer on my Passat CC R-Line and i'm realy into S5 5 spoke wheels http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g396/jkeith72/2010-Audi-S54_zps82c4eb8e.jpg

Do you have someone few pics with this wheels on Passat CC? I can't find any 

http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g396/jkeith72/2662063355_af757bbd8e_zps5ae8887f.jpg

Thanks for any reply


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



lilrdwgn said:


> Wheels & Tires
> Alzor Style 629 19"x8.5" ET45 with Nankang NS2 225/35/19
> 
> Suspension
> ...


Great looking CC...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Initial_K (Jun 26, 2013)

lilrdwgn said:


> Wheels & Tires
> Alzor Style 629 19"x8.5" ET45 with Nankang NS2 225/35/19
> 
> Suspension
> WRD Street Advantage Coilovers all the way down.


I really like those wheels. How is weight, fit, and finish?


----------



## Strictlyapathy (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Will it fit? 18x8.5 +45 front. 18x9.5 +40 rear. 235/35 tires all around.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Strictlyapathy said:


> Will it fit? 18x8.5 +45 front. 18x9.5 +40 rear. 235/35 tires all around.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Yes it will.rear tires will have a good amount of stretch


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Strictlyapathy said:


> Will it fit? 18x8.5 +45 front. 18x9.5 +40 rear. 235/35 tires all around.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


This is the 9.5" width wheel on 235 tire


----------



## Strictlyapathy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wonder how weird that'll look with the rears stretched and the fronts not.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

bentley92 said:


> Lowered on FK streetline coilovers
> rear collars removed also helper springs removed still need to adjust the front but im very satisfied for now!


Ooooo nastayyyy :laugh:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

lilrdwgn said:


> Wheels & Tires
> Alzor Style 629 19"x8.5" ET45 with Nankang NS2 225/35/19
> 
> Suspension
> ...


Looks great, nice work! :thumbup::thumbup:


Andy


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

ECS Tuning said:


> Looks great, nice work! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Andy


Thanks!


----------



## Notched1 (Jan 12, 2014)

*2010 R-line on 19x8.5 + 45 vossen CVT's*

























solo-werks coilovers
19x8.5 + 45 vossen CVT's 235/35/19 Falken Azenis Pt722


----------



## Notched1 (Jan 12, 2014)

*034 Mounts*



MikeinNJ said:


> Any recommendations for shortened/adjustable front end links? I'm at 25.5" FTG all around and am getting a pop/clunk once in a while while backing out of parking spaces or turning at low speeds. I have 034 mounts, everything is seated 100% and torqued to spec. Subframe bolts were done a while ago and never a problem. The noise started right after I put the coils in.
> 
> The inside triple square of my stock front end links is about stripped out and I can't get the bolt to torque to spec as the triple square jumps every time I try to torque it down. At this point, I just want to get shorter end links with fresh threads inside. Looking to not have to spend $300 on end links.


I have the 034 mounts on mine, they clunk at low speeds really bad, I've seen threads on these for this issue, I will be going back to stocks.....


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Notched1 said:


> I have the 034 mounts on mine, they clunk at low speeds really bad, I've seen threads on these for this issue, I will be going back to stocks.....


034 mounts, like the strut bearing mounts? Just use the stock ones. Also some suspensions clunk at low speeds like STs I know for sure do. I have never had a need for new end links either and I am running right around 24 to 24.5" ftg. Stocks should work just fine.


----------



## Notched1 (Jan 12, 2014)

S WORD said:


> 034 mounts, like the strut bearing mounts? Just use the stock ones. Also some suspensions clunk at low speeds like STs I know for sure do. I have never had a need for new end links either and I am running right around 24 to 24.5" ftg. Stocks should work just fine.


Yeah I had run stock Strut mounts on Solo-Werks on my 08 Gli No issues at all, decided to run the 034 mounts on the Solo-Werks on my CC and they definitely clunk.... I'll be going back to stock mounts.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

question, im on an eibach prokit. will a 19x9.5 +35 fit ok in the front, I know it will in the back and that a +40 fits in the front. Anyone run that?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

kilo6_one said:


> question, im on an eibach prokit. will a 19x9.5 +35 fit ok in the front, I know it will in the back and that a +40 fits in the front. Anyone run that?


Will it fit? Yes.

Will it poke? Yes.


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*


























A couple more of the CC. Removed front helpers and leveled the car out. Now 24-7/16" FTG front and rear.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Just got my19x8.5 wheels on and I got a little rubbing this morning.. at stock ride height. Now given this is due to tire size. They come from an Audi so I still have the stock tires at 255/35 19 on them. Obviously this is going going to be replaced soon but wanted to ask opinions.

235/40 19s or 235/35 19s?

The Michelin A/S3s I wanted to try out are only available at 40 series so that's why I'm considering that but still a little worried about rub. The 35s will probably roughened the ride up a bit much. Thoughts?

What are some good dry/wet tires with at least 30k life available on a 235/35? The only thing I can think of are Super Sports. How are Conti DW in comparison? I really don't want a noisy tire.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

I would say 235/35 when going to R19. Whats the ET of those wheels?


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

jsausley said:


> What are some good dry/wet tires with at least 30k life available on a 235/35? The only thing I can think of are Super Sports. How are Conti DW in comparison? I really don't want a noisy tire.


Check this page out...probably more 'opinions' than you can get here. You can filter by tire size. Or, go up a page and change the tire category.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=UHPAS


----------



## Notched1 (Jan 12, 2014)

jsausley said:


> Just got my19x8.5 wheels on and I got a little rubbing this morning.. at stock ride height. Now given this is due to tire size. They come from an Audi so I still have the stock tires at 255/35 19 on them. Obviously this is going going to be replaced soon but wanted to ask opinions.
> 
> 235/40 19s or 235/35 19s?
> 
> ...




I'm running 235/35/19's Falken Azenis Pt722's on 19x8.5 + 45 I'm low no rubbing at all, the Falkens so far are quite nice ride and they have decent tread wear.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Will it fit? Yes.
> 
> Will it poke? Yes.


I dont mind a bit of poke, but is it a excessive amount that is very noticable?


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

kilo6_one said:


> I dont mind a bit of poke, but is it a excessive amount that is very noticable?


Depends on your opinion of too much. My 8.5 et35 are flush so you will poke a bit from there. Might look off if you're only on a small spring drop.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

jsausley said:


> Just got my19x8.5 wheels on and I got a little rubbing this morning.. at stock ride height. Now given this is due to tire size. They come from an Audi so I still have the stock tires at 255/35 19 on them. Obviously this is going going to be replaced soon but wanted to ask opinions.
> 
> 235/40 19s or 235/35 19s?
> 
> ...


I can't really help without knowing the offset of those wheels. Personally I would run a 35 series tire as it is closer to the stock size, but there is nothing wrong with using a tire with a larger diameter. 

Personally I will be running a 35 series on a 20" wheel, which is roughly the equivalent of a 40 series on a 19". My car will be lowered 3.5-4" as well. It's all in the offset. 



kilo6_one said:


> I dont mind a bit of poke, but is it a excessive amount that is very noticable?


In my experience a 19x9.5" +40 wheel will poke lip (2-3mm or so) at a 24.5" FTG coilovers drop. With these cars, the lower you go, the more natural camber you will receive and the wheels will sink in more. Therefore, on an Eibach springs drop you can probably expect 8-10mm of poke with a 19x9.5" +35 wheel.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Ok, perfect. im gonna take one of my 19x9.5 +40 from my wagon and throw it on the front with a 8mm spacer to see if its really exaggerated. 

Thanks guys


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> I can't really help without knowing the offset of those wheels. Personally I would run a 35 series tire as it is closer to the stock size, but there is nothing wrong with using a tire with a larger diameter.
> 
> Personally I will be running a 35 series on a 20" wheel, which is roughly the equivalent of a 40 series on a 19". My car will be lowered 3.5-4" as well. It's all in the offset.
> 
> ...


Offset on these 19x8.5s is et41.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

19x8.5 ET35 215/35


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Capncrnch said:


>


:thumbup: 18x9.5 all around for me.....soon :laugh:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

jsausley said:


> Offset on these 19x8.5s is et41.


With that size you should be fine doing 235/35-19 or 235/40-19.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> :thumbup: 18x9.5 all around for me.....soon :laugh:


These are 8.5...on 255/35/18 Conti DWS's


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Capncrnch said:


> These are 8.5...on 255/35/18 Conti DWS's


yea i noticed from your previous pics. I like the concavity look. Probably will go for 245/40/18

Or TSW Bardo 9.5", i saw a setup on a white mk6 GTI and 
sorry for off topic picture...


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Test fit!


Click the pic for my IG and follow me for more! :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

looks good brother.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

CheckMarshall said:


> My 2013 R-Line
> 
> Installed yesterday:
> 
> ...





LONGISLANDCC said:


> 19x9.5 MRR GF6 et42 front et45 rear. No spacers. 245/35/19 on Eibachs. Zero rubbing.
> 
> May try 3mm spacers upfront but not sure if it'll fit.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



both your cars look outstanding. 2 of my fav's on the board. with just a spring drop yours cars look like a moderate coilover drop, how ever ur set ups are there perfect, im jeaLOUS!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> Test fit!
> 
> 
> Click the pic for my IG and follow me for more! :thumbup:


Damn...those look good mounted up :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Damn...those look good mounted up :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Dan :thumbup: I can't wait to get these on the car! Will you be at Motorstadt?


----------



## <JOHN> (May 15, 2014)

Greetings from St. Petersburg, Russia. This is my SS. The wheels on the BMW X5 front 9J ET48 back 10J ET45, spacers 20 mm Tires 235/35 R19. Spring Ta Technix
























How are you? the collapse of the rear axle haven't done yet.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

interesting setup :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> Will you be at Motorstadt?


Of course


----------



## Initial_K (Jun 26, 2013)

I take it the lug pattern is 5x120 on those X5 wheels? BMW always had nice OEM wheel packages, oчень хорошo :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

<JOHN> said:


> Greetings from St. Petersburg, Russia. This is my SS. The wheels on the BMW X5 front 9J ET48 back 10J ET45, spacers 20 mm Tires 235/35 R19. Spring Ta Technix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of these X5s on there. I had my eyes on GLK wheels a while back. Spacer size is nuts, but thats probably how you converted to a different lug pattern right?


----------



## biznetplus (Apr 5, 2012)

Will it Poke??

19x9.5 ET40


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

biznetplus said:


> Will it Poke??
> 
> 19x9.5 ET40


Rear with 19x9.5 ET40









Front same set up


----------



## Bas Hamans (Dec 21, 2013)

holy...:banghead:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Need a recommendation for wheels spacers. How much would look the best with stock 18x8 ET41 Interlagos wheels and Eibach Pro-Kit lowering springs? Right now its a little too flush inside the arches. Maybe you have some pictures?


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

S4BiT said:


> Need a recommendation for wheels spacers. How much would look the best with stock 18x8 ET41 Interlagos wheels and Eibach Pro-Kit lowering springs? Right now its a little too flush inside the arches. Maybe you have some pictures?


For my winter set up I run my Mallory's with stock tires (same exact dimensions as your Interlagos) with 13mm spacer up front and 10mm in the rear. I also have the Eibach Pro-Kit. No rubbing issues. Looks wayyy better with the wheels pushed out a bit. Sorry no pics.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for the information LONGISLANDCC, think i will try those sizes then. Would still like to see some pictures first, somebody else?! And i have a question also regarding wheel hub, does anyone know the size/lenght of it? Im in a little mess of ordering some spacers, want to be shure that they will fit.


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Touareg 19inch 9j 235-35-19 coat gun metal, H&R springs


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

S4BiT said:


> Thank you for the information LONGISLANDCC, think i will try those sizes then. Would still like to see some pictures first, somebody else?! And i have a question also regarding wheel hub, does anyone know the size/lenght of it? Im in a little mess of ordering some spacers, want to be shure that they will fit.


These are the exact 13mm one's I have for the front. They are hubcentric and will fit your wheels perfectly. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/13MM-AUDI-B...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4d12c5c228&vxp=mtr

As far as the 10mm in the rear, I'm not aware of any spacers that are hubcentric and sit flush against our hub, as it's too wide for a 10mm. You're going to have to go with a flat spacer (5x112 57.1 bore). H&R would be a good start.


----------



## 4Romie (Apr 13, 2014)

I just can't stop smiling when i see your build ..... great work.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Installed BC Racing coilovers


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

DSC_0678 by missveedub, on Flickr

DSC_0674 by missveedub, on Flickr

They're for sale now :'(
But it's time for a change


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

Lowered to 24 ftg on Solowerks + stock 17 phoenix wheels.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

he could pull it closer to zero but then the tire would be closer to the fender and front part of the wheel well. the lower you go it will bring it a little closer to the front of the wheel well. you could raise it slightly ad pull the camber out some. or run a smaller sidewall.


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

> he could pull it closer to zero but then the tire would be closer to the fender and front part of the wheel well. the lower you go it will bring it a little closer to the front of the wheel well. you could raise it slightly ad pull the camber out some. or run a smaller sidewall.


thanks for the reply. I just found it odd that the rear is wearing this fast versus the front, especially since mine is a fwd. at this rate would the slight fender pull be optimal with these oem wheels in order to readjust the camber & toe to save more tread? (rear camber & toe should be as close to zero to achieve this correct?) 









sorry in advance if my situation has been covered, i've only read about people pulling fenders for crazy aftermarket wheels


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

***FK Coilovers*

***Rotiform SNA (19x10) ET 25 Front / ET 20 Rear*


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

so much poke on the rear. :laugh:


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> so much poke on the rear. :laugh:




Yup, i need to camber it and lower it more BUT one of the lock collar won't lossen down. 

For some reason it won't move


----------



## Helmi (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello, Passat CC from Germany here:

Rims are 8,5x19ET43 Audi Rotors with 8mm spachers on front, 5mm spachers on rear axle and 235/35/19 Pirelli P Zero Tires.
40mm H&R springs at DCC are also built in.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Helmi said:


> Hello, Passat CC from Germany here:
> 
> Rims are 8,5x19ET43 Audi Rotors with 8mm spachers on front, 5mm spachers on rear axle and 235/35/19 Pirelli P Zero Tires.
> 40mm H&R springs at DCC are also built in.


Sweet set up, any details on that Audi rotors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helmi (Jun 9, 2014)

What kind of details?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Helmi said:


> What kind of details?


Spec sizes? From what Audi? Pictures? Prices? How easy or difficult to swap? Something like that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I think he called the wheels Audi rotors :laugh:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## passatsucher (May 2, 2014)

munnarg said:


> I think he called the wheels Audi rotors :laugh:


This are Audi wheels, called ROTOR.










you can find them here!


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

Finally have the CCSWAGEN on wheels. 
Wheels: Verde Parallax 
Front 19x8.5 ET45 
Rear19x9.5 ET48
Suspension: H&R Street Performance SS Coilovers 4threads left in rear, 12 left in front(needs to come down  but currently rubbing on the wheel well plastics)
Spacers: 17mm front & No spacer in rear


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

No idea why my pics are so small in that previous post...maybe this will help....


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Rybo VW CC said:


> Finally have the CCSWAGEN on wheels.
> Wheels: Verde Parallax
> Front 19x8.5 ET45
> Rear19x9.5 ET48
> ...


Assuming you haven't done it yet you can easily trim off a little bit of the outter most part of the plastic liner, sharp blade will do. If looking at the wheel you cut cut off about 1 inch from about 10 o clock to 2 o clock. Inch or so being the biggest cut at the top smoothly fading to nothing by 10 and 2. I think there is also a wheel well plastics screw at the top edge. you want to remove that completely and get it out of the wheel well, including the tab on the fender. Lastly above the stock plastic wheel well liner is a huge foam insert block. Remove that and you will have more space up top. May want to look into rolling front fender edge and pulling it out slightly. running 8.5s up front you may not need to do much pulling but rolling will give you ease of mind as you won't bacon your fender on a rough turn.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

As for my own car

-corner balanced finally! also made adjustments to rear camber for new wheel specs.
-new tires arrived, pending new wheels should be here tomorrow
-some of you may know I cracked my 20s bad on the way to Wuste, lucky enough i had BBS at home so threw those on and made it to Vegas safely.
-orange stuff is sealant tire place put on so I could get home.
-this is just one of many hairline cracks on the rim.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

S WORD said:


> As for my own car
> 
> -corner balanced finally! also made adjustments to rear camber for new wheel specs.
> -new tires arrived, pending new wheels should be here tomorrow
> ...


Luckily I have another identical set of 20s so I will switch everything over.
But also getting new rims because why not.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I need to take real pics, but just got these on yesterday finally, 
Rotiform LHRs
F: 19x9 ET 38 225/35
R: 19.9.5 ET 45 235/35


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

blue bags said:


> I need to take real pics, but just got these on yesterday finally,
> 
> F: 19x9 ET 38 225/35
> R: 19.9.5 ET 45 235/35


Any side views?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> But also getting new rims because *I'm a baller*


Edited that for ya


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Edited that for ya


Haha Dan you change your stuff out more often than me. I did get real OEM btw, no more reps. 
Plus blue bags that just posted the Roti's is the baller a single one of those wheels cost more than my entire new set. Those a gorgeous blue bags.

Hopefully can get them mounted soon. I am still pending the center caps but might have something I can use temporarily cuz I am dying to see them on.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Any side views?


only an iphone pic currently. after the weekend ill have some better ones.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

S WORD said:


> Haha Dan you change your stuff out more often than me. I did get real OEM btw, no more reps.
> Plus blue bags that just posted the Roti's is the baller a single one of those wheels cost more than my entire new set. Those a gorgeous blue bags.
> 
> Hopefully can get them mounted soon. I am still pending the center caps but might have something I can use temporarily cuz I am dying to see them on.


thanks man:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*


















19x8.5 et36 square. 215/35s.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

blue bags said:


> only an iphone pic currently. after the weekend ill have some better ones.


Nice! Wheels look really good on your car. Thanks for the side shot.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*











Mandrus Stuttgart 20x8.5/10 
Lowered on ST coils maxed


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

aRe757 said:


> Mandrus Stuttgart 20x8.5/10
> Lowered on ST coils maxed



What offset?


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



NateSVT said:


> What offset?


40


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

40


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

blue bags said:


> only an iphone pic currently. after the weekend ill have some better ones.





sk8too said:


> 19x8.5 et36 square. 215/35s.





aRe757 said:


> Mandrus Stuttgart 20x8.5/10
> Lowered on ST coils maxed


Damn this page has some nice looking setups. 

blue bags- I am jealous those look NICE!
sk8too those klutches are perfect. Nice fitment...good choice man. If I hadn't bought my new wheels already I would have jumped to those as well.

are757, have you removed the rear perch? That will give you another 1/4" to 1/2" in the rear.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Damn this page has some nice looking setups.
> 
> blue bags- I am jealous those look NICE!
> sk8too those klutches are perfect. Nice fitment...good choice man. If I hadn't bought my new wheels already I would have jumped to those as well.
> ...


This!

aRe757, we've been talking on IG, I love those wheels. They suit the color of your car perfectly. Honestly, I probably wouldn't even go lower because it looks so great.










20x9" and 20x10" HRE 943R. +44.5 front and rear. Needs a 10mm spacer in the front.
225/30-20 and 225/35-20 Nitto NeoGen rubber.
On Solo-Werks S1 coilovers, coils seized over the winter so it is about 24" FTG front and 24.5" rear but I haven't measured. Looks good but I want to slam it, I have the tire for it and my front fenders have been pulled.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> This!
> 
> aRe757, we've been talking on IG, I love those wheels. They suit the color of your car perfectly. Honestly, I probably wouldn't even go lower because it looks so great.
> 
> ...


Damn all these nice rides. I have to post up. Here is my new set of wheels. Audi oem 19x9 et 33. Nitto 555 225/35 with 12 mm space up front, not in this photo.
Currently sitting 24ftg in front and 24 1/4 in rear.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Damn all these nice rides. I have to post up. Here is my new set of wheels. Audi oem 19x9 et 33. Nitto 555 225/35 with 12 mm space up front, not in this photo.
> Currently sitting 24ftg in front and 24 1/4 in rear.


You have +21 up front on a 9"?  I wanna see pictures of how that turned out! :thumbup:

Great tire choice too.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup! Turned out well. Will take a photo and post it soon here.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

saweeet :laugh:

notamechanic, are your spring helps out on your SoloWerks?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> You have +21 up front on a 9"?  I wanna see pictures of how that turned out! :thumbup:
> 
> Great tire choice too.


Hope this helps. Forgot my phone when I went to lunch but took this in the am.
And absolutely no rubbing!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> saweeet :laugh:
> 
> notamechanic, are your spring helps out on your SoloWerks?


That is correct.



S WORD said:


> Hope this helps. Forgot my phone when I went to lunch but took this in the am.
> And absolutely no rubbing!


Wow, that is flush! Surprised it doesn't rub!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Wow, that is flush! Surprised it doesn't rub!


All in the camber and tire size. The rear camber is 3 degrees. front is on camber plate but didn;t change that recently so I don;t recall angle I could probably come down to 2.5 or 2.8 in rear and have the tire closer to wheel well but until I get my dremel to clean up some edges in the wheel well, things are staying as is. Plus I feel good about the extra space. I ran very tight fender to tire setup for Wuste and had a fat friend ride in the back one night. On his side the paint slightly blistered due to the chub rub. Not noticeable to 99% of people but I don;t want that to happen more or again.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Chris, your CC is still sitting on H&R ultra lows right? :laugh: Looks like Ultra lows will be my next target.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Assuming you haven't done it yet you can easily trim off a little bit of the outter most part of the plastic liner, sharp blade will do. If looking at the wheel you cut cut off about 1 inch from about 10 o clock to 2 o clock. Inch or so being the biggest cut at the top smoothly fading to nothing by 10 and 2. I think there is also a wheel well plastics screw at the top edge. you want to remove that completely and get it out of the wheel well, including the tab on the fender. Lastly above the stock plastic wheel well liner is a huge foam insert block. Remove that and you will have more space up top. May want to look into rolling front fender edge and pulling it out slightly. running 8.5s up front you may not need to do much pulling but rolling will give you ease of mind as you won't bacon your fender on a rough turn.


Thanks S WORD....

I ended up rolling my front fenders after baconing the front driver side. Plus, I was able to raise the plastic wheel well liner by removing that top screw and drilling a new hole for the bottom corner near the door. It holds the fender plastic deeper into the wheel well instead of sitting on the (now non-existant/rolled) fender lip. I am going to spin my coils all the way down in front to see if there will be enough clearance when I am turning. Hopefully it will ! Thanks for the help. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

lhr1 by jonstairs, on Flickr


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Rotiform IND 19x8.5 et 45 in the front et 35 in the rear, Nankang NSII 215/35/19 tires. 
Airlift Performance Threaded Body front and rear bags. 


















Ride height:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Black cars just took over this thread. Look at the range of styles presented. All very well done! 

blue bags those wheels kill it even more now. That color is perfect what is it?



_DiBS said:


> Rotiform IND 19x8.5 et 45 in the front et 35 in the rear, Nankang NSII 215/35/19 tires.
> Airlift Performance Threaded Body front and rear bags.
> 
> 
> ...





blue bags said:


> lhr1 by jonstairs, on Flickr





sk8too said:


>





notamechanic said:


> This!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> Chris, your CC is still sitting on H&R ultra lows right? :laugh: Looks like Ultra lows will be my next target.


Yes. Still pretty much on highest setting too. That means I can probably go lower on the coils than the ground would allow.
Ride is not bad at all.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

S WORD said:


> Black cars just took over this thread. Look at the range of styles presented. All very well done!
> 
> blue bags those wheels kill it even more now. That color is perfect what is it?


thanks! Im very happy with how they came out, Rotiform did a great job and the quality is perfect, the chrome came out great on the lips as well. They are just matte black. I wanted a little contrast from the finish of the cars color, and the chrome was going to be so attention grabbing gloss centers would have been to busy. 

url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonstairs/14258567137/]







[/url]
LHR3 by jonstairs, on Flickr


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

OEM Interlagos 18x8 ET41
Eibach Pro-Kit springs


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

BBS LM
9J +26
10J +34


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

Over'Drive said:


> BBS LM
> 9J +26
> 10J +34


Amazing!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



S WORD said:


> Damn this page has some nice looking setups.
> 
> blue bags- I am jealous those look NICE!
> sk8too those klutches are perfect. Nice fitment...good choice man. If I hadn't bought my new wheels already I would have jumped to those as well.
> ...



Yea man it's removed, it's just this type of coils I'm running it doesn't go low enough. Are the H&R ultra low allow the CC to go the lowest?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

aRe757 said:


> Yea man it's removed, it's just this type of coils I'm running it doesn't go low enough. Are the H&R ultra low allow the CC to go the lowest?


You have STs right? I had those before the H&R. I just thought mine were sitting lower than yours seems to be. But I never had 20s on with STs to compare. I also was using the A3 rear springs which are about 1/4" shorter so that lowered the back a bit. Car looks good tho I really like that combo. I am pretty sure ultra lows are one of the lowest/better riding sets on the market. I am sure other brands go pretty low. Mine is at pretty much the highest setting which is lower than the STs by maybe 1/4" to 1/2". So that should tell you the possibilities. On the ultralows you have to get thru what I think of as the break-in period. They are pretty intense the first few weeks. But I feel they are much smoother now than they were originally. The rebound on the suspension just didn't seem to be set right. Now I wouldn't complain a bit about the ride. 

Random people ask what bag setup I have.
Then they are pretty shocked when I say none, static.
So I give the H&Rs a :thumbup::beer:


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



S WORD said:


> You have STs right? I had those before the H&R. I just thought mine were sitting lower than yours seems to be. But I never had 20s on with STs to compare. I also was using the A3 rear springs which are about 1/4" shorter so that lowered the back a bit. Car looks good tho I really like that combo. I am pretty sure ultra lows are one of the lowest/better riding sets on the market. I am sure other brands go pretty low. Mine is at pretty much the highest setting which is lower than the STs by maybe 1/4" to 1/2". So that should tell you the possibilities. On the ultralows you have to get thru what I think of as the break-in period. They are pretty intense the first few weeks. But I feel they are much smoother now than they were originally. The rebound on the suspension just didn't seem to be set right. Now I wouldn't complain a bit about the ride.
> 
> Random people ask what bag setup I have.
> Then they are pretty shocked when I say none, static.
> So I give the H&Rs a :thumbup::beer:


That's awesome man! I'll probably sell the ST and go with something else but for now I'll ride thought the summer like this and winter comes, I'll change it up a bit. Your CC is sitting nicely!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

aRe757 said:


> That's awesome man! I'll probably sell the ST and go with something else but for now I'll ride thought the summer like this and winter comes, I'll change it up a bit. Your CC is sitting nicely!


Thanks bro. The STs were a nice set for what they cost and they go low, just not really really low. Thanks. It took a long time to get things ironed out. Jumping brands, lowering, camber, tires/wheels, notching frame, countless other measurements to gain clearance and interchange parts from other vehicles, pulling and rolling front fenders, creating custom pieces. This last setup was kinda a combination of everything i learned. probably could have gone airride by now with all the costs involved. Doing it myself has been rewarding. Honestly I owe a lot to SNOBRDRDAN kinda legendary for the amount of help he gives. Without his help from like 2000 miles away I wouldn't be where i am at. :beer: to dan for all his help. Dan if you are reading this i just got some new ideas I wanted to pass by you. will email you them later.


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

@ s word and mango.... I hate you both so jealous! Just sold my hpa shs's cause i never put them on cause i don't think I'd make it back in my driveway


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Honestly I owe a lot to SNOBRDRDAN kinda legendary for the amount of help he gives. Without his help from like 2000 miles away I wouldn't be where i am at. :beer: to dan for all his help. Dan if you are reading this i just got some new ideas I wanted to pass by you. will email you them later.


:wave:

No problem man :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Passatryde said:


> @ s word and mango.... I hate you both so jealous! Just sold my hpa shs's cause i never put them on cause i don't think I'd make it back in my driveway


At least you got most of the money back! Better be safe than sorry! I was ****ting myself when I was driving up to L8Train's drive way.. hahaha


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

*the lugano wheels*

how much did the lugano wheels cost


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

2013 VW CC 3.6 V6 w/ R-line front bumper and side skirts
Vossen CVT 20 X 8.5 all around
H&R sport lowering springs
Painted yellow calipers


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

Wheels look great paulw


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks ES Shoes..I appreciate the compliment


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

*19x9.5 et40 square on 245/35/19*

Will I have issues of any kind on Eibach springs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Initial_K (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to finally get some OZ 19s and need some advice from the experts. I found some used Ultraleggeras with the following specs (w/tires):

19x9.5 ET32 (square)
255/35ZR19
WILL THESE FIT?

The fit I'm hoping will be flush, but I fear the offset may be a little too aggressive. I'm lowered about 1.5-1.75" on coils. Any advice on this in regards to bumping, rubbing, poking, etc and drivability is appreciated.


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Got her some new shoes for her 5th birthday and to celebrate being all paid off. Will add spacers when I return from deployment.


----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)

*Just got Wheels powder coated Mirror Black*

Just got Wheels powder coated Mirror Black
Here a few quick pictures. I need to get some better lighting and take some because they are very glossy 









<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14425570558" title="Untitled by Nathan Rector, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5557/14425570558_8d51eebd41_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14612236145" title="Untitled by Nathan Rector, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2922/14612236145_832cdbc575_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

So after seeing everyone's set up I decided to go with the H&R Sport springs for my 2014 VR6 4 motion exec. Bought from Urotuning. 

Where should I get them installed? I got a quote from Midas saying $550 to get them installed!!
do I need an alignment as well? 

Planning to leave my 18in lakeviews on for a while. 

Maybe upgrade to 19s when my stock rims get scratched up in a few years


----------



## ccpavw (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



seapdx said:


> Got her some new shoes for her 5th birthday and to celebrate being all paid off. Will add spacers when I return from deployment.


Nice setup, what wheels are they?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Marvin75841 said:


> Where should I get them installed? I got a quote from Midas saying $550 to get them installed!!
> do I need an alignment as well?


Find someone local to help you, because that's an insane price. 

I, personally, only charge $80 to install springs.

And YES you need an alignment. Wait a week or until after you put ~250-500 miles on the car to get it done though.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

S WORD said:


> Damn all these nice rides. I have to post up. Here is my new set of wheels. Audi oem 19x9 et 33. Nitto 555 225/35 with 12 mm space up front, not in this photo.
> Currently sitting 24ftg in front and 24 1/4 in rear.


Do you have a link or anything for where you purchased the wheels from? They're gorgeous.


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Hey sevarg, I wanted to know the same so I googled around and it looks like they are the S8 rims 2010-2013


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Bam...


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

I'm thinking those audi 19s or these audi 20s for my 14 4mo


----------



## dr droom (Apr 4, 2009)

<IMG SRC="http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1360/5171593/17904330/409774039.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosting by PictureTrail.com">

eibach springs hartmanns 19x8.5 et20 255/35/19


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

dr droom said:


> <IMG SRC="http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1360/5171593/17904330/409774039.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosting by PictureTrail.com">
> 
> eibach springs hartmanns 19x8.5 et20 255/35/19


wow, thats a lot of tire for that agressive offset....any rubbing?


----------



## XR2iturbo (Jul 12, 2014)

*CC*

prosport coils stock 18" wheels





































since I lowered it starts make a noise on the left side I think could be the drop link cause its the original one. should I swap for another shorter???


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Marvin75841 said:


> Hey sevarg, I wanted to know the same so I googled around and it looks like they are the S8 rims 2010-2013


Thanks, man! :beer:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

lhr5 by jonstairs, on Flickr


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

*VIP Modular VRC13 19x9.5 and 19x10.5 *
(FOR SALE btw! check my thread :thumb up: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7005500-FS-VIP-Modular-VRC13-19x9-5-amp-19x10-5 )


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

blue bags said:


> lhr5 by jonstairs, on Flickr


Looks so good jon!


----------



## casopolis (Jun 5, 2014)

This might have been discussed already, but those running larger wheels, for instance a 19x8.5, are you seeing a MPG drop due to the heavier weight? I am looking at 19" Alzor turbine reps (not sure what that style is called), but I am sure they will weigh more than stock especially with a 245/35-19 tire. Just wondering if we are talking 1 MPG (negligible), or something higher like 2-3 MPG. What are people experiencing?


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

casopolis said:


> This might have been discussed already, but those running larger wheels, for instance a 19x8.5, are you seeing a MPG drop due to the heavier weight? I am looking at 19" Alzor turbine reps (not sure what that style is called), but I am sure they will weigh more than stock especially with a 245/35-19 tire. Just wondering if we are talking 1 MPG (negligible), or something higher like 2-3 MPG. What are people experiencing?


A drop in mpg is expected. 2-3 sometimes more. Depends on several factors however, tire brand and driver style being a couple examples.


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Is there something I'm not getting about installing H&R sport springs??? Everyone is quoting me 500-550$ to install?!?! I have the springs in my garage and if I wasn't completely inept or if the car had more than 2500 miles on it I might attempt it myself but I've called all the tuner and performance shops in jacksonville fl and all are trying to fist me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

casopolis said:


> This might have been discussed already, but those running larger wheels, for instance a 19x8.5, are you seeing a MPG drop due to the heavier weight? I am looking at 19" Alzor turbine reps (not sure what that style is called), but I am sure they will weigh more than stock especially with a 245/35-19 tire. Just wondering if we are talking 1 MPG (negligible), or something higher like 2-3 MPG. What are people experiencing?


HIGHLY doubt you would be able to measure a difference. Your rolling resistance would be slightly higher with a WIDER tire but the weight would have more effect on things like ride quality and handling, though still very negligible depending on how sensitive you are. I've personally never seen a single post on ANY of the forums I've been on (VW, Audi, Miata, MR2) where someone had noticed or tested for that. I get 25 MPG in mixed traffic, and 31-33 MPG strictly highway. Always have, regardless of tire/wheel combo.

Now if you said you were going from a 24-26 lbs. stock wheel to a 60 lbs 22" chrome wheel, that might have more of an effect


----------



## casopolis (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

FWIW I am APR Stg 1 (93 octane map) and I can get 35 MPG on the highway (average). Typically I need to be on the highway for about 30 minutes to creep up to 35 mpg. 33 is not uncommon at all though. Mixed is 28 mpg. This is according to the computer, I have not done the math yet to confirm. Rolling on stock 17s like a boss 

By the way this thread is great, it should be pinned / sticky'd.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*



Marvin75841 said:


> Is there something I'm not getting about installing H&R sport springs??? Everyone is quoting me 500-550$ to install?!?! I have the springs in my garage and if I wasn't completely inept or if the car had more than 2500 miles on it I might attempt it myself but I've called all the tuner and performance shops in jacksonville fl and all are trying to fist me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/]


Hard to say, the front end is bit of a pain and can take up to a couple of hours to install. Though that does sound high.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Sevarg said:


> Do you have a link or anything for where you purchased the wheels from? They're gorgeous.





Marvin75841 said:


> Hey sevarg, I wanted to know the same so I googled around and it looks like they are the S8 rims 2010-2013





Marvin75841 said:


> I'm thinking those audi 19s or these audi 20s for my 14 4mo


Sorry for not seeing this earlier. Yep wheels are Audi OEM. both are off A8/S8 and like models. Just buy them from dealership, those re-worked wheel sites offer a higher price sometimes than you find shipped from dealer new. Plus quality and previous damage are unknown.

I have both those sets of wheels in my garage. The 20s are better looking on the car IMO. Mine are reps. If you decide to go 20 i highly suggest OEM. Mine blew up on the way to Wuste this year after hitting pothole. Luckily i had a second set to swap out. Say no to cheap reps and find cheap oem brand new.

Not sure how low you are but the 19x9 et 33 and 20x9 et 33 have some poke to them. you will need to manage tire size and camber to get these to fit right with no issues if you are low low.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

casopolis said:


> This might have been discussed already, but those running larger wheels, for instance a 19x8.5, are you seeing a MPG drop due to the heavier weight? I am looking at 19" Alzor turbine reps (not sure what that style is called), but I am sure they will weigh more than stock especially with a 245/35-19 tire. Just wondering if we are talking 1 MPG (negligible), or something higher like 2-3 MPG. What are people experiencing?


Heavier wheels impact that and more...
But if MPG are the worries I'd not get wheels at all.

Realistically i haven't been able to quantify the impact of wheels on MPG. I roll on 4 diff sets of wheels and never do I gain or drop a significant MPG.
Additionally after K04 and w/m I pretty much quit looking at MPG because all it does is make me sad.

I can still get 36 MPG cruising at 65 no problem, but if i use the turbo good bye MPGs. Its never horrible and definitely double digit still. But if I go BT i imagine it to only get worse.


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

H&R sport springs on '14 VR6 4motion on stock 18in lakevilles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Who knows the quick fix for this problem??

Lowered the car and now my headlights light up about 10 feet in front on me. How do I adjust my lights up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Marvin75841 said:


> Who knows the quick fix for this problem??
> 
> Lowered the car and now my headlights light up about 10 feet in front on me. How do I adjust my lights up?
> 
> ...


Factory xenons?


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Yup now the pointing too low. Is this a vcds issue or do I manually push them up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Go into basic settings and have them set into their normal level. Then manually move the lights up via the 6mm hex head Allen screw adjuster on the back of the headlight.


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Poopie, I love you haha. Quick 2 sec fix once I grabbed my 6mm hex and poked around til I found the white adjuster staring right in my face! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Poopie, I love you haha. Quick 2 sec fix once I grabbed my 6mm hex and poked around til I found the white adjuster staring right in my face! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VIP Modular VRC13 wrapped in Hancock v12

9.5et45 F
9.5et48 R

HPA Coils.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

Holy poke! saw this parked at the mall today, anybody know who's the lucky owner or details on the setup?


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

h8Tr_ said:


> Holy poke! saw this parked at the mall today, anybody know who's the lucky owner or details on the setup?


it's 1SikCC car
Answered myself lol I knew I had seen this car on here... even wet your car looks super nice:beer:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for the last picture, now i know what i can do next, tint out front turn signals on the bumper, it looks much better like this on the black car.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AE0859 (Sep 10, 2006)

h8Tr_ said:


> Holy poke! saw this parked at the mall today, anybody know who's the lucky owner or details on the setup?


Perfection!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

h8Tr_ said:


> Holy poke! saw this parked at the mall today, anybody know who's the lucky owner or details on the setup?





Stero1D said:


> VIP Modular VRC13 wrapped in Hancock v12
> 
> 9.5et45 F
> 9.5et48 R
> ...


Two very nice setups.

Serge had clean simplicity, nice looking new wheel color. Car really came together.
Something is just so right about lipped wheels on CC. 1sikCC got his name right.
Your gunna force me to jump back to wheels with lips for my next set.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Just picked up a set of wheels 19x8.5 et30 all around. Is anyone else running the same set up on an Eibach Pro Kit, I am trying to decide on a tire size


----------



## KetchR32 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the info! She's coming along beautifully! Eibachs, Koni oranges, new mounts, 13mm & 5mm spacers, & new rear swaybar. :beer:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice ^^


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

:like:


----------



## bentley92 (Jun 27, 2013)

They have arrived !


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Finally took time out to have my wheels put on. LM reps, painted Candy White! 19x9.5 square et40 /245-35-19, maybe going to do Eibach/Koni yellow install in the future... but honestly, I like it as is. Rides smooth is as silk. VW center caps were put on after I parked the car in the garage. Better pics as soon as time permits. Really not concerned with the "4x4" comments.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*










VW Sagitta's on Toyo Proxes 4's 235/35 R19's.


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Finally took time out to have my wheels put on.LM reps, Painted Candy White. 19x9.5 square et40 /245-35-19 Maybe going to do Eibach/Koni yellow install in the future. But honestly, I like it as is Rides smooth is as silk . VW center caps were put on after I parked the car in the garage.Better pics soon as time permits. Really not concerned with the "4x4" comments.


MySilver2010CC,

CLEAN!!

cant wait to find some wheels to do the same with my RLine.. 

Nice Work.....


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Trx_CC said:


> MySilver2010CC,
> 
> CLEAN!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Trx.


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

9,5x20 ET45 front ET49 rear, 235/30-20 Toyo Proxes T1 Sport.
KW V1 coilovers..


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks pretty good!!


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

rs-dude said:


> 9,5x20 ET45 front ET49 rear, 235/30-20 Toyo Proxes T1 Sport.
> KW V1 coilovers..


First of all... your car looks great! But how many times are you going to post this car in the same thread? Dude we get it. Future pics should go in the picture thread. Unless specs have changed. :what:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

19x8.5 +32 bbs chr in matte titanium. 5 mm spacer on front.


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

HRE 597r
-19x8.5 et28
-225/35/19
Raceland Ultimos


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

NateSVT said:


> HRE 597r
> -19x8.5 et28
> -225/35/19
> Raceland Ultimos


Holy crap, those HRE's look amazing on there! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

wh1te09gti said:


> 19x8.5 +32 bbs chr in matte titanium. 5 mm spacer on front.


Wheel colour and style suits really well with the black CC :thumbup:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Its urano gray - not black. But still I think it goes well.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

NateSVT said:


> HRE 597r
> -19x8.5 et28
> -225/35/19
> Raceland Ultimos


Classy choice on the rim setup, u got my :thumbup: Thumb up for rocking the ET below 30. How ur fenders holding up?


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Holy crap, those HRE's look amazing on there! :thumbup::thumbup:





S WORD said:


> Classy choice on the rim setup, u got my :thumbup:


Thankseace:



> Thumb up for rocking the ET below 30. How ur fenders holding up?


Before I mounted them I was a little worried that they would poke too much and give me a ton of issues, but I haven't had any real problems. It rubs the fender liners a little bit and hits the driver side front fender a little bit. Once they are rolled I don't think i'll have any problems at all.


----------



## maki20gv (Aug 16, 2014)

*looks nice*

Where did u get them? I'm trying to find 19" ?


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Volk TE37: 19x8 +35 and +45 
Michelin Super Sports: 245/35/19
H&R springs


----------



## kbg (Aug 31, 2011)

*Looking for some help.*

Ok so I have been searching all over to find as many options for my 2012 CC sport. I see some places sell suspension kits that include every vehicle from an A3 to Passat and of course CC, My question is why do some places say a kit will fit my CC, and if you go to another seller they say it wont. I am not new to this just new to the CC having traded my GTI in for it and I am trying to get my build list together. Also I am running 19" with 235 35 wheels and tires so if you would like to chime in on that to that may be some help to thanks for your help.


----------



## cuback5 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Stock Bolts on miro 111 wheels*

Will the stock lug bolts work on the miro 111 wheels no spacers? If not, what do I need? Thanks


----------



## hbombkid (Apr 6, 2012)

So I have been looking at upgrading my wheels (stock 17 Phoenix). I need new tires so this is the time to buy tires and wheels. I have a white CC so getting lots of ideas but was thinking thunder wheels. My question is if I made the swap could I use my existing tpms? I would just need a tire place to put on a new seal kit right? If anyone else has suggestions on wheels let me know. Also I don't want to lower the car but would love the wheel inline with the fender. Would I need spacers to do that?


----------



## maki20gv (Aug 16, 2014)

does anyone know will aftermarket coilovers void powertrain warranty??


----------



## New2meCC (Aug 15, 2014)

Nowhere *NEAR* as nice as a lot of the stuff posted in this thread but figured I'd post mine anyway.


19x8.5 Alzor 629 wheels wrapped in 235/35 19's


Suspension is simply the Eibach Pro Kit (part number 85105140). 


It was installed on Friday so I suspect it will still settle a little more. Really love how it turned out. I'll probably add some spacers later on but for now, I'm just going to wheel it as is.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice setup, dude... Here's mine:










Cheers!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New2meCC (Aug 15, 2014)

van33 said:


> Nice setup, dude... Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha

Thanks!! Back at you! :thumbup:

Only difference is tint! Twins indeed.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

photo's really making me wanna get a CC :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

That car is for sale!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

airlift performance v2 installed
9x20 et42 5x112 225/30/20


----------



## WRXCRAZY03 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is anyone running a 18x10 or 18x10.5 all around. Looking to go with more of a track setup....


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*9x20 et37 will they fit with 235/35 r20 ?*

Hi,
This is my CC









and I want to buy new rims ... 9x20 et37 with 235/35 r20 (for daily driven) 

Will they fit with no rubbing!?

thank you


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone have 20x8.5 ET35? I want to put my other wheels on but not sure what tire size to go with. Rather not stretch, planning to go bags and want to tuck all 4 corners.


----------



## Bas Hamans (Dec 21, 2013)

clkitx said:


> airlift performance v2 installed
> 9x20 et42 5x112 225/30/20


Looks great, love this car:thumbup:
Who installed your airlift, KEAN?


----------



## bentley92 (Jun 27, 2013)

19x9.5 et 40 avant garde m590
225/35/19 achillies atr sport
on fk streetline coilovers all the way down in the front with helpers out and all the way down in the rear with collars on


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

*Sl55*

2013 CC R-Line with WRD Coilovers and new to me Sl55 Turbines 18x8.5 Front and 18x9.5 Rear on Nitto Neogen Tires. Sorry for the LQ Photo.


----------



## bentley92 (Jun 27, 2013)

here are a few better pictures taken with an actual camera not a iphone


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Bas Hamans said:


> Looks great, love this car:thumbup:
> Who installed your airlift, KEAN?


No, 2 guys in Belgium


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AWolfgang said:


> 2013 CC R-Line with WRD Coilovers and new to me Sl55 Turbines 18x8.5 Front and 18x9.5 Rear on Nitto Neogen Tires. Sorry for the LQ Photo.


Looking good on 18s!
Are there side shots available?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR | V702 Matte Gunmetal - 19x9.5 ET45 V702s with 245/35/19 Michelin Pilot Super Sports


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

bentley92 said:


> 19x9.5 et 40 avant garde m590
> 225/35/19 achillies atr sport
> on fk streetline coilovers all the way down in the front with helpers out and all the way down in the rear with collars on


I had my helpers out before; the spring length is ridiculously short. I was worry about pulling on to or out of drive way, the gap might be too large for the springs come lose. I put back the helpers the next day. :laugh: 



AWolfgang said:


> 2013 CC R-Line with WRD Coilovers and new to me Sl55 Turbines 18x8.5 Front and 18x9.5 Rear on Nitto Neogen Tires. Sorry for the LQ Photo.


:thumbup: on lowered with 18s.


----------



## AE GTI #765 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello everyone. I've been trying to read this thread entirely, but i haven't been able to find a definite answer.
I'm considering about getting new wheels and tires for my 2012 Sport CC, getting HPA SHS coilovers and also the gold coast body kit.

Should i get the body kit first and then do the coil over and wheels or should I do it backwards?

Also, I'm wondering about the wheel size. There are so many configurations, and for the wheel that I like in 19" there is a 19x8.0 and a 19x9.0. All with ET35. I've read posts where you use the smaller one in the front and the bigger one in the back. Is that common? Could I just do this with only one wheel size? Also, the spacers is another subject. 

Finally, there's the tire size. Some people use 235/35R19 and some use 245/35R19. I'm leaning towards the 245 because I've read that it could help with the speedometer reading. However, I'm also wondering about the look of the wheel+tire. 
I'd appreciate if anybody here uses these sizes, if I could just get the link of the photo of your configuration. 

Appreciate any feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Hate to say it but this one is completely up to you. You probably know that tho

Typically I lower a car first because a car on wheels and 4x4 gap looks weird to me. But thats me.
Its usually functional in drop because it will help with handling. Plus i often like cars on stock wheels that are slammed right...mango_springroll for example.
Hopefully I can help him get lower soon!

Wheels i do next
Then body kit, also you may like the look of the car after doing this and not want body kit. [email protected] car is sexy as hell and no body kit.

You can easily get away with any other order, just kinda ends up like puberty where things become a little unbalanced for a minute no matter what you choose.

Wheel size and tires is again up to you. Id say go to a meet and see different combos in person on a cc if possible. Some people like poke, low offset, wide...Some people like stretch some people like big bulky tires. Some people ride on rubber bands. Its all personal style.

19x9 et 35 is pretty flush in rear and will be a bit in the fender in front. play with offset calculator over at 1010tires.com and you can see what changes.

9" i personally go with a 225 because of stretch to fit in my fenders. 235 will be fine as might 245. But the wider the tire the more you are going to have to worry about hitting your fender when going low low. Max out STs or HPA SHS and you will be fine with about all those tire sizes. Go for anything lower and you will want to narrow tire out.

I run 19x9 et 33 225/35 right now with a 12mm spacer up front and about 23.5 ftg ride height on ultra lows. Nothing rubs.
I have pulled my front fenders out about a 1/4 inch. Looking to go wider in future.

Then you get into camber and frame notching which is a whole new topic to hit on.
I know i more or less said its up to you but hopefully it helps.


----------



## AE GTI #765 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks S Word,

Yes, i understand the predicament of what doing first. Regardless it's going to look weird for a bit.

I'm not a fan of the slammed cars. Actually, the inspiration i have is something like this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5269412-Changed-up-the-front-end-a-bit/page4

Which i don't think its slammed at all.

What have you heard of the 245/35 R19 tire helping with the speedometer reading?

I definitely don't want the fenders to touch the tires, so i will plan accordingly. I'm leaning towards 19x8.0 ET35 w/ 245/35R19 and provide spacers accordingly then. However, i would definitely like to see photos of this setup.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

X37 said:


> Anyone have 20x8.5 ET35? I want to put my other wheels on but not sure what tire size to go with. Rather not stretch, planning to go bags and want to tuck all 4 corners.


235/30/20 :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

AE GTI #765 said:


> Thanks S Word,
> 
> Yes, i understand the predicament of what doing first. Regardless it's going to look weird for a bit.
> 
> ...


I'm not pro on this, but i read somewhere that speedometer reads higher on 235/45/19 and 245/35/19 will correct close to actual reading. I think you may be right. 

i29gtaylor's CC is clean where it's not too low. Conservative lower height of FTG is about 25"


----------



## AE GTI #765 (Jul 14, 2005)

Indeed, i tried contacting i29gtaylor to find more info, but i think he's not in the forums anymore.
Thanks for the tip for the 25" for FTG.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AE GTI #765 said:


> Thanks S Word,
> 
> Yes, i understand the predicament of what doing first. Regardless it's going to look weird for a bit.
> 
> ...


Thats a nice look. You can get there on the suspension you are shoot for.
I don;t know much about the speedo reading (bad visions of european beaches) but in the gauge console my car had an option to modify the speed readings. Not sure if that only works on the digital speedo but could fix the prob. I have 4 sets of wheels and tires in all sorts of size spec combos. None are more than 4 mph off the speedo. Most make he read slower in life to what car states. I wouldn;t worry much about this. 




mango_springroll said:


> 235/30/20 :thumbup:


Mango gave a good selection for high offset at about 25" ftg. If your low low narrow out the tire. My A8 reps 20x8.5 are on 225/30s no issue and ride is great. I have slammed suspension and 225/30s car rides just as well as it does on my 18s with 245/40s. 225 will be stretched 235 will likely be nice and even.



mango_springroll said:


> I'm not pro on this, but i read somewhere that speedometer reads higher on 235/45/19 and 245/35/19 will correct close to actual reading. I think you may be right.
> 
> i29gtaylor's CC is clean where it's not too low. Conservative lower height of FTG is about 25"


No such thing as too low Man! U know it! I honestly think I am going to need a new AC condenser soon. I keep dragging the front of the car in and out of drives. I wore a whole thru the bottom of the bumper and am not working scraping off large chunks of the cores metal. No way I can rock a R-Line front lip if this is occuring. 



AE GTI #765 said:


> Indeed, i tried contacting i29gtaylor to find more info, but i think he's not in the forums anymore.
> Thanks for the tip for the 25" for FTG.


25" is a good lowered height
Sub maybe 24.5" you start rubbing axle on passenger side, maybe even before a little bit.
24" you should get the frame notched on passenger side for sure.
Sub-24" things get interesting. Camber and camber plates will help.

Front fender driver side is the devil when lowering on wide tires. Not sure why passenger side is always fine altho dimensionally should be the same. I would make a bet 99-100% of CCs with messed up fenders from tire contact are on the driver front side. So just be careful with your clearances there no matter what tire you go with.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Pulling the trigger today on a set of Koni's and Eibach Pro kit.
What is to be expected as far as installation price? I'm getting the Koni's from ECS and the springs from Tire rack. What color will the springs come in and are there options to change the color if black is it?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Pulling the trigger today on a set of Koni's and Eibach Pro kit.
> What is to be expected as far as installation price? I'm getting the Koni's from ECS and the springs from Tire rack. What color will the springs come in and are there options to change the color if black is it?


I would say springs are going to be in red. Not sure about black. You may want to contact Tire Rack or Eibach before pulling the trigger.

Installation price should be no more than $250 from a shop, I say.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

unctucker said:


> Pulling the trigger today on a set of Koni's and Eibach Pro kit.
> What is to be expected as far as installation price? I'm getting the Koni's from ECS and the springs from Tire rack. What color will the springs come in and are there options to change the color if black is it?


Dunno a thing about color.
But for install price maybe around $200. Shouldn't take a shop very long once up in the rack. These are also non-adjustable so they won't be required to do anything but the install. Plans to replace front bearings or rear mounts? Also some of the hardware is one time use so make sure the install place is wise enough to do that.

Or go to your regional forum and find a nearby user willing to do it for maybe a few bucks and some beer :laugh::beer::laugh::beer:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

If Red, that would be ok. Thanks for the information.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> No such thing as too low Man! U know it! I honestly think I am going to need a new AC condenser soon. I keep dragging the front of the car in and out of drives. I wore a whole thru the bottom of the bumper and am not working scraping off large chunks of the cores metal. No way I can rock a R-Line front lip if this is occuring.
> 
> 25" is a good lowered height
> Sub maybe 24.5" you start rubbing axle on passenger side, maybe even before a little bit.
> ...


Lol you're about that lowered-flush-tuck look. You need to re do your driveway :laugh:. 


*~24.8"FTG front* (all the way down) and *24.5"FTG rear *(a few more threads left) on noisy solowerks. 
Somewhat experiencing the noise of what Turb02's video shown a while ago, and endlink joint rubbers are pretty much peeled open; crappy lol









yea 17s....don't judge. :laugh:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> Lol you're about that lowered-flush-tuck look. You need to re do your driveway :laugh:.
> 
> 
> *~24.8"FTG front* (all the way down) and *24.5"FTG rear *(a few more threads left) on noisy solowerks.
> ...


I just like the point where when rolling the car looks like it is floating on the wheels. The 20s pull this off perfectly.
But now I am going for tuck :what:
I know I have issues...concrete guy is coming out to mod my driveway. so I can lower my car more :banghead::screwy::what:

My end links are not horrible after all. I found my suspension noise to be a dust cover than snapped and was hitting the wrong places.
Not bad, i'll let you know when i am available to put ur new suspension on. 17s don't look horrible with proper spacers.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I just like the point where when rolling the car looks like it is floating on the wheels. The 20s pull this off perfectly.
> But now I am going for tuck :what:
> I know I have issues...concrete guy is coming out to mod my driveway. so I can lower my car more :banghead::screwy::what:
> 
> ...


Yessir, 15mm spacers front and 8mm spacers rear, pretty flush. I may go for 225/45/17 when I buy new tires, cheaper and not as FAT (if before I buy wheels lol). 
My endlinks are from solowerks as well. The allen key insert for tightening the nuts are useless; pretty much the ball joints do not spin at all lool. I got the jack pads installed as well for low profile jack. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> What color will the springs come in and are there options to change the color if black is it?


Eibach Pro-Kits are a DARK GRAY color


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. Is it possible that I could paint them a different color? Maybe I could use Plasti dip or something.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> That's what I was thinking. Is it possible that I could paint them a different color? Maybe I could use Plasti dip or something.


Why??
You're not going to see the springs.

The Plasti dip won't hold up at the base of the spring where it makes contact with the strut or on the top of the spring where it makes contact with the bearing.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Gotcha, I've seen springs Yellow,Red and Blue. I was just asking for cosmetic reason.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

unctucker said:


> That's what I was thinking. Is it possible that I could paint them a different color? Maybe I could use Plasti dip or something.


Why would you want to paint them if you can't see them under the car anyway? And it will be permanent if you paint them with whatever, so you will ruin them if the paint will going to come off, then they will look like ****.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

S4BiT said:


> Why would you want to paint them if you can't see them under the car anyway? And it will be permanent if you paint them with whatever, so you will ruin them if the paint will going to come off, then they will look like ****.



I agree with this guy. 

Just as side note. I have ST coilovers which come with yellow springs and you can't see them at all.

Color springs are only popular with tall trucks where you actually have wheel gap to see them


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

18x8 and 9 et 44. 15 mm spacers up front but will go out 5 mm more once I roll my fenders.
Airlift slam series with v2 management


----------



## bentley92 (Jun 27, 2013)

installed 42 draft designs 10mm spacers with 40mm lug bolts up front looks much better in person.


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

bentley92 said:


>


What is your FTG front and rear?


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

S WORD said:


> Looking good on 18s!
> Are there side shots available?


I want to have someone take photos for me before winter as i do not have a camera other than my Iphone.

Only current side shot.

<a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/4243c7f4-ba91-4355-b933-107f5655efe8_zpsb4046fb0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/4243c7f4-ba91-4355-b933-107f5655efe8_zpsb4046fb0.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 4243c7f4-ba91-4355-b933-107f5655efe8_zpsb4046fb0.jpg"/></a>

And here's one after it was nice and clean.

<a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/fb5d0540-5cf6-45dd-9db2-60786d3fa137_zpsae377b74.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/fb5d0540-5cf6-45dd-9db2-60786d3fa137_zpsae377b74.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo fb5d0540-5cf6-45dd-9db2-60786d3fa137_zpsae377b74.jpg"/></a>


----------



## danantoniuk (Sep 10, 2014)

*255/35 on 18 x 8" Daytona OEM rim?*

I was wondering if someone could help me.

Currently I have the stock 235/40 18 tires and I think they look like they are very slightly stretched inward. Most of you wouldn't think so but for an old timer like me they are leaning in very slightly. 

I was wondering if anyone knew if a 255/35 18 would work on the front of a VW CC at the stock height. I am trying to avoid any rubbing or similar problems when doing u turns etc...

My wheels are the 18" Daytona and they are 18 x 8 with a 41mm offset. I want to go to a wider tire and according to my calculations a 255/35 18 tire will fit nicely on my stock wheels. The tires overall diameter would be slightly smaller (-9.5 mm) than the stock size and the width overall will be 20mm wider. I know they won't have that stretched look like you guys like but I'm an older guy and just want to put a little more rubber on the road for better traction and looks.

Also if anyone has some pictures of a 255/35 tire on a set of the stock Daytona rims I would love to see them. This is for a 2012 VW CC Lux if that matters.

Thanks to anyone who can answer my question


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Love this thread, any chance someone can go through and delete the broken link posts? There are about 75 posts with dead pics. I'd be happy to do so. Also can we get this stickied? We get wheel questions that this thread answers every week.


----------



## Nunya_Binnez (Dec 19, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Also can we get this stickied?


This! X2


----------



## NoahInVirginia (Mar 14, 2012)

Airlift + V2
Messer Turbofans
Front: 20x8.5et28 tires: 225/30/20 Nitto NeoGen
Rear: 20x11et50 tires: 255/30/20 Ohtsu fp8000


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

NoahInVirginia said:


> Airlift + V2
> Messer Turbofans
> Front: 20x8.5et28 tires: 225/30/20 Nitto NeoGen
> Rear: 20x11et50 tires: 255/30/20 Ohtsu fp8000


Woooow!
Nice color choice there. Always wandered what those would look like on a CC.
Props!


----------



## cdgla (Feb 16, 2011)

Eibach Pro-Kit
Rial Nogaro 18's
235/40R-18 Pirelli P6 plus'


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

Crappy phone pics. Once the weather improves I'll post way nicer pics.

Specs:
19x8 OZ Ultraleggera ET32
235/35ZR19 Hankook Ventus v12
Bilstein Sport shocks/struts
Eibach Pro Kit
Blaze Yellow Plasti Dip


----------



## format-style (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

format-style said:


>


Nice mirrors, what are those? Also, what color is your car, love it. Great stance too.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

These are off my Golf R and I decided that I want a 20" wheel so these are looking' for a new home just saying. 

HRE Vintage Series 505 19x9/staggered lips/gloss black lip and textured matte black centers.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

format-style said:


>


Good god, I'm digging that front grill/bumper. Been looking for something different to do to cover my license plate holes, and that is a perfect match to those classy brushed mirror caps. Great job! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone know stock suspension/wheel FTG height?


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

S WORD said:


> Anyone know stock suspension/wheel FTG height?



27 inches


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Installed my new wheelset tonight!

OZ SuperTurismo LM
19x8.5et44
Goodyear Eagle F1
235/35R19
ECS Spacers
12.5mm Front (Final Offset: +31.5)
w/ 50mm R12 Ball-seat Lug Bolts
6mm Rear (Final Offset +38)
w/ 40mm R12 Ball-seat Lug Bolts
H&R Sport Springs w/ stock struts

Cars & Coffee is this weekend, so I'll have better pictures Sunday.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

sfccryder said:


> 27 inches


:beer:


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

format-style said:


>


So dope! When I was looking at the pre '13-14 body style, I totally planned on doing the silver wrapped center/grille piece on the bumper. Looks so good paired with the stainless mirrors and those wheels. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

Wheels: STR 620
Tires: Aoteli Tires

35ET Fronts (235/35R19) Nice flush fit
40ET Rears (245/35R19) Too much stretch for me (looks nice)

These are custom Offset (offsets not available @ time of order)







Enjoy......Thanks


----------



## kerlow66 (Mar 2, 2007)

BagRiders VW CC Air Lift Slam Series, dual 444c Compressors with V2 Management.
Avant Garde M590's, 19 x 9.5 Et40 squared on 235/35/19 Hankook ventus Evo's.


----------



## b_pope (Oct 10, 2014)

*19x9.5 et40 265/30/19 square?*

Hi all, first time poster, long time viewer. I've had a 2010 2.0 cc sport for a couple years now, bone stock. Im planning on going to coilovers in a few weeks, and will be looking for wheels and tires shortly after. I have looked at every post on this awesome thread, so many beautiful cc's here. My question is this, I am wondering if anyone is running 19x9.5 et40 square setup with 265/30/19 all around? I have seen the couple people who use this size for a staggered setup in the rear, and have seen the 245/35/19 stretched square sets, but im not a fan of the stretch. The diameter is almost identical to stock diamter, but its gonna be faaat. I have seen BMW's with this no stretch look, but will it fit in the front with a moderate drop on the cc? (Ill want to go 25.75 FTG all around or abouts). Is this even feasible? Or should I just find some 19/8.5 and call it a day? I dont want to do a staggered set on a FWD. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*New rims *

Hi, I bought new rims (useded) but my dream  

There is 20" on eibach springs

AUDI A8/S8 9x20 et46

TIRE i think i will buy 245/30 CONTINENTAL 5P or HANKOOK VENTUS S1.

On photo is Achilles 235/30 r20 chinesse tire ... i put it only for look


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*springs EIBACH vs VMW*

Hi i want to ask you what is the better choice for lower look ?

I have eibachs but rear have high drop ... but i see some photos with VWR and its look better 
Here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8591876897/in/set-72157633092888261


... do you have any experiences with it ? (because PHOTO isn't real)

Thanks


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

CC R-Line / *19x9.5 ET45 V702 */ 245/35/19 Michelin Pilot Super Sports
Photo Credit: _Velocity Motoring/VMR Wheels_


----------



## Lightz_Out (Jun 23, 2014)

comcf said:


> 18x8, 225/40/18 (can and will go up to 235 or 245/40 or 35/18), KONI coils for MKV Jetta/ Golf.<p><br><IMG SRC="http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r266/d3von2/CowCarShow167.jpg" BORDER="0">


How did you black out the lining on or windows?


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Photoshoot in ocean city Maryland with @aml_photos on Instagram.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

keep on rollin'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Lightz_Out said:


> How did you black out the lining on or windows?


Also like to know, thanks


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> Also like to know, thanks


Totally looks like plasti dip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Totally looks like plasti dip


Yea, thats my guess as well. I've already fell for the plastidip nonsense, never again :face palm:

I'm thinking of trying to wrap my window trim with vinyl, but I'm terrified of cuttings my rubber seals and paint. I've been trying to find a tutorial/DIY online, but I haven't found anything useful.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

http://shadowlinetrim.com/

I bought a roll of the matte and a roll of the gloss but haven't had the time to install them. Seems like it'll be a bit fiddly because of the upper seal not having a rolled edge to tuck the vinyl into though.


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd love to hear your personal experience with the install, you should create a new thread and include some post install photos. If I end up doing it first, I'll create the thread. Either way, good luck


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

I think the next time I will probably have some work space will be Thanksgiving, but I will do my best to take some pictures and post my experience. It's really only the upper trim that I think will be a bit difficult, the lower trim is nice and chunky.


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Exactly! I wonder how hard it is to remove the window trim. I'm guessing it's not easy or is more than likely a one time use trim and removing it will end up destroying it (sounds like a VW way of doing things)


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

Airlift V2 Slam Series fronts and Performance rears
Avant Garde M510 19x8 all around


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

As when I bought it










These bad ones are up next and with new rubber




























Inspired a tad by the other toy in my garage


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Do I get it right that those new Interlagos wheels are 20 inch? Would be great looking if it is so.


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes they are 20" Interlagos made in Germany.
I have been looking all over the place to find them and managed a couple of weeks ago.
Pretty rare I guess...

They fill the fenders nicely and the ride feels a bit more firm compared to the 18".
Comfort? Hahahaha!  (I am happy I have the Dynamic Drive Control).


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

DDC won't help much once you lower your car, which I'm sure you will since they're 20's. Otherwise, it just would look right :beer: 

Pics once you get the mounted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Will post some when they're on.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

van33 said:


> DDC won't help much once you lower your car, which I'm sure you will since they're 20's. Otherwise, it just would look right
> 
> Pics once you get the mounted!
> 
> ...


I don't know what you are talking about. My car is equipped with DDC and after lowering with Eibach springs it's still working exactly the same way. Firmness between Comfort and Sport option is huge.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

shogun1 said:


> Yes they are 20" Interlagos made in Germany.
> I have been looking all over the place to find them and managed a couple of weeks ago.
> Pretty rare I guess...
> 
> ...


They will be looking good along with the lowering. About the comfort side, sure it will ruin some of it but I don't think it's that bad. Ofcourse it's depending of the drop and if it's coils or spring kit.
About the wheels, i would love to use 19 Interlagos set under my car and leave the 18 Interlagos set for winter, but they shurely are hard to find over 18 inch.


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks 
I use the cc as my daily so if lowering it I guess it will be with a H&R spring kit. Not optimal but good enough, since I already have a race car (a +700hp monster) Project thread here

On this picture the coilovers are winded up as far as possible because of transport to a new garage.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the chance to pick these up. They are 20x8.5 et38 with 245/35/20 rubber on them. Will this combo fit on our car? I'd hate to buy them then need to replace the rubber right away.


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> I have the chance to pick these up. They are 20x8.5 et38 with 245/35/20 rubber on them. Will this combo fit on our car? I'd hate to buy them then need to replace the rubber right away.


I also run 245/35/20 and it is fully ok.
I think your ET is slightly lower ( more rim out towards fender).
It should be no problem if the tyres are not of the larger kind. My new rubber is a bit wider than the old of same size. The manufacturers measure a bit different. Yours look to be ok.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

shogun1 said:


> I also run 245/35/20 and it is fully ok.
> I think your ET is slightly lower ( more rim out towards fender).
> It should be no problem if the tyres are not of the larger kind. My new rubber is a bit wider than the old of same size. The manufacturers measure a bit different. Yours look to be ok.


Thanks man, any chance you can toss up a few shots of your car for reference


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

It is on 18" for the time being. The new rubber is about to be mounted on the 20" and the 18" will be used with winter tyres.
I have tested the wheels on the cc and it was no problems at all. No rubbing at all during rapid cornering.

Go back a couple of posts. There you have a picture of the 20" Interlagos with the old rubber on them.
18" on the car.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

HPA SHS coilovers


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Interlagos with 245/35/20
I know, awful iPad photos but this is what I manage so far.
For sure will get some H&R to go lower


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

flying-spur 9x20
et41
5x112
airlift performance v2


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures*

Clkitx, these new wheels look amazing! Where are your other 9x20 mulliners? If you took them off can I buy?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Haven't posted in a while so here is my winter mode:
18x9 OEM Audi TT wheels 
et51 with 20mm front and 16mm rear spacers. On factory Contis that came with my Daytonas. Hate these tires but want to keep unnecessary spending down for the holiday season. Hard to tell but they have a lot of curb rash, may paint them in aluminum plasti-dip to make them nice in the mean time.


----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Haven't posted in a while so here is my winter mode:
> 18x9 OEM Audi TT wheels
> et51 with 20mm front and 16mm rear spacers. On factory Contis that came with my Daytonas. Hate these tires but want to keep unnecessary spending down for the holiday season. Hard to tell but they have a lot of curb rash, may paint them in aluminum plasti-dip to make them nice in the mean time.


I always loved those wheels, but wondered how they fit with the high (52) offset--need spacers obviously

Looks good!


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Nethers said:


> Clkitx, these new wheels look amazing! Where are your other 9x20 mulliners? If you took them off can I buy?




Thanks
I keep the 2 sets for summer 
Winter I have rs6 19"


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Got these last night, after a LOOOONG customs wait. 

AH Exclusive 140mm kit :screwy:


AH Exclusive vs ST Coils endlink height comparison
Kit came with new front endlinks :laugh::beer:


Left to Right: AH Exclusive, ST Coils, Stock
Currently I am running H&R Ultra Lows


Thanks to Simon and guys over at http://www.still-static.com/
Thanks to the guys at AH Exlcusive 

Give me a minute to put them on. Need to make a new pipe from turbo to TOP. New kit routes that pipe right where frame notch is so I won't clear axel if I don;t.


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Awesome*



clkitx said:


> flying-spur 9x20
> et41
> 5x112
> airlift performance v2


Awesome CAR!

1) Were you on KAUFPARK IN DRESDEN ??? i think i saw your car (but the car had BENTLEY in CHROM ... 
2) What abour AIRLIFT and DCC function ? how did you cancel this function? 
3) Do you have CAMBERS on the rear ? ... i think front is upgraded fenders (SRS-TEC ?)
4) What TIRE do you have ? 
5) What led lights do you have ? ... and function is good without ERRORS ? 

Thank you


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR | V710 19"


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Left to Right: AH Exclusive, ST Coils, Stock
> Currently I am running H&R Ultra Lows


WOW, those are short


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Dredr1 said:


> Awesome CAR!
> 
> 1) Were you on KAUFPARK IN DRESDEN ??? i think i saw your car (but the car had BENTLEY in CHROM ...
> 2) What abour AIRLIFT and DCC function ? how did you cancel this function?
> ...


Hi 

1) Nope, I dont go to meetings ^^
2) I dont have DCC option 
3) Just some camber, nothing too hard, tires are using well - Original fenders.
4) On this pic it was 225/35/20 but on my other Bentley set i'm running 225/30/20, 35/20 hits fenders ...
5) Its a bi-position kit, from China, turns signal & day light leds white - no errors !

Best regards
Chris


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Haven't posted in a while so here is my winter mode:
> 18x9 OEM Audi TT wheels
> et51 with 20mm front and 16mm rear spacers. On factory Contis that came with my Daytonas. Hate these tires but want to keep unnecessary spending down for the holiday season. Hard to tell but they have a lot of curb rash, may paint them in aluminum plasti-dip to make them nice in the mean time.



I had those my MKV GLI. I miss them...They would've looked great on my CC.


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you, but meetings are good (from http://www.xs-edition.de/ there are many cars, good people and it takes few hours, not many boring days)

Your car is awesome and air lift is TOP! ... do you ride with it in winter or you have winter car ? and what Engine do you have, you haven't DCC (i thought DCC have all EU CC, only 2.0TDI 103KW doest have it i think) 

I'm from Czech republic  
my CC here











clkitx said:


> Hi
> 
> 1) Nope, I dont go to meetings ^^
> 2) I dont have DCC option
> ...


----------



## rraul05 (Sep 19, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the springs on 2010 CC Sport are different from the springs on 2010 CC Luxury. Reason I ask is because I want to order B&G springs but the website says they only fit luxury and not sport?? Some one help please.


----------



## bentley92 (Jun 27, 2013)

Finally got a few legit photos of the cc


----------



## bentley92 (Jun 27, 2013)

delete these . posted in wrong forum


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

bentley92 said:


> Finally got a few legit photos of the cc


You've got a beautiful car, love the wheels, what's the suspension setup?


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Dredr1 said:


> Thank you, but meetings are good (from http://www.xs-edition.de/ there are many cars, good people and it takes few hours, not many boring days)
> 
> Your car is awesome and air lift is TOP! ... do you ride with it in winter or you have winter car ? and what Engine do you have, you haven't DCC (i thought DCC have all EU CC, only 2.0TDI 103KW doest have it i think)
> 
> ...



In winter I have 19" RS6 wheels on my CC, I'm waiting for snow 
I also have a golf 4 gti with stage 3 setup (270hp, original is 150hp) but this car will not be used in winter I think ^^'

Mine is the 103kw and doesnt have DCC, I bought the car new, as this, I did not ask for DCC


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

OK  i have 125KW FWD ... i sold my 19" because they were repaired ... winter i have vw phaeton experinece 8,5x18 et45, i want 19" but i have new tires so ... i need to wait  ... 

I bought 20" for summer.

There is photo ... but its on 235/30 achilees (i bought them month ago) and i want 245/30 hankook for daily drive










I'm looking forward to info from your airlift and winter ... how will it work and what it wants to maintain.

I want KW PLUG and PLAY (because DCC is very good) or go with airlift, but i hate noise from compressor so i dont know 



clkitx said:


> In winter I have 19" RS6 wheels on my CC, I'm waiting for snow
> I also have a golf 4 gti with stage 3 setup (270hp, original is 150hp) but this car will not be used in winter I think ^^'
> 
> Mine is the 103kw and doesnt have DCC, I bought the car new, as this, I did not ask for DCC


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Dredr1 said:


> OK  i have 125KW FWD ... i sold my 19" because they were repaired ... winter i have vw phaeton experinece 8,5x18 et45, i want 19" but i have new tires so ... i need to wait  ...
> 
> I bought 20" for summer.
> 
> ...


Compressor noise is only when you lift up the car ... so its only 1-2x per day 
And its only for 2mins (from 0 to 3bar erverywhere it will use about 15% of the capacity of the air in reserve)
So its refilling while the car is heating before i go 

kw compatible with DCC is expensive 
Airlift is very nice, comfortable and performances are as good as KW (i had v1)

(sorry my english isnt perfect)


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

clkitx said:


> Compressor noise is only when you lift up the car ... so its only 1-2x per day
> And its only for 2mins (from 0 to 3bar erverywhere it will use about 15% of the capacity of the air in reserve)
> So its refilling while the car is heating before i go
> 
> ...


My english isnt perfect too , but we understand each other, so its good 

KW with DCC Plug and play is about 2000 (euro), so it is the same as airlift, maybe airlift is more expensive ... 

You are the first person, who said somenting about comfort with airlift so its as good as KW V1  ... When you go HIGH (is it HARDER susspension , and LOW is softer ?) ... because if i go with airlift i want to go "RIGHT HIGH" medium - as good as KW V1  ... if it IS ! its PERFECT !


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Dredr1 said:


> My english isnt perfect too , but we understand each other, so its good
> 
> KW with DCC Plug and play is about 2000 (euro), so it is the same as airlift, maybe airlift is more expensive ...
> 
> You are the first person, who said somenting about comfort with airlift so its as good as KW V1  ... When you go HIGH (is it HARDER susspension , and LOW is softer ?) ... because if i go with airlift i want to go "RIGHT HIGH" medium - as good as KW V1  ... if it IS ! its PERFECT !


With the performance kit you can change the height of the "air" (dont know how to say, the big black part where the air is on, lol) so you can ride very low with 3bar if you want, or very low with only 2bar or maybe 4bar (i dont use PSI but BAR) 
If you rise the car at 5bar its very UNCONFORTABLE (so hard) but its only to enter parking etc. then you lower it 
The good confort is at 3bar (half pressure)
If you go very low (2bar) you will feel the rear of the car like you're running with VERY CHEAP COILOVERS lol (bunny hop ...) 
You can also adjust hardness on the coils, if you want softer or harder reactions (you can really feel a difference !)

(ps: airlift performance v2 is about 2900euros + install) 

Just installed rs6 19" for winter ! 

















old setup


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

clkitx said:


> With the performance kit you can change the height of the "air" (dont know how to say, the big black part where the air is on, lol) so you can ride very low with 3bar if you want, or very low with only 2bar or maybe 4bar (i dont use PSI but BAR)
> If you rise the car at 5bar its very UNCONFORTABLE (so hard) but its only to enter parking etc. then you lower it
> The good confort is at 3bar (half pressure)
> If you go very low (2bar) you will feel the rear of the car like you're running with VERY CHEAP COILOVERS lol (bunny hop ...)
> ...


You have exquisite taste, I love all three of your wheel choices! What do you do for a living?


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Nethers said:


> You have exquisite taste, I love all three of your wheel choices! What do you do for a living?



Thanksss
For a "living" ?
My job ? ^^ Selling phone parts online & shops 

Here's pics with Flyingspur set 9X20 ET41 5X112 

















Here's my MK4 GTI stage 3 with 270hp (instead of 150) <3


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

clkitx said:


> With the performance kit you can change the height of the "air" (dont know how to say, the big black part where the air is on, lol) so you can ride very low with 3bar if you want, or very low with only 2bar or maybe 4bar (i dont use PSI but BAR)
> If you rise the car at 5bar its very UNCONFORTABLE (so hard) but its only to enter parking etc. then you lower it
> The good confort is at 3bar (half pressure)
> If you go very low (2bar) you will feel the rear of the car like you're running with VERY CHEAP COILOVERS lol (bunny hop ...)
> ...


Thank you for your description of airlift ... you have perfect car !  one more ... Thank you !


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

On 18' vw Kansas, goodyear ultragrip winter tire, only need spacers.


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

New OEM plus look! More OEM goodies to come


----------



## CCGermany (Nov 22, 2014)

bump

(I had to dig so deep to find this lol)


----------



## Acampbell128 (Sep 10, 2013)

Is anyone running Alzor 349 in 19"


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I kicked my CC today. Rattle from the drivetrain, alarm is not beeping and a window is randomly dropping. Just fixed the rear main seal and replaced the battery fml


----------



## CCGermany (Nov 22, 2014)

Ordered this beautys today:
Schmidt - Gambit 8.5x20 et45









The brand is Schmidt (dono if you can buy them in the US) and they are known here in Germany for high quality Wheels! At the moment its Winter here in Germany so I will post some pic's when I removed my winter tires.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Installed 19" Bentley Mulliners and Solowerks Coilovers








Wheels are 235/35/19 Nankangs NSII


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

CCGermany said:


> Ordered this beautys today:
> Schmidt - Gambit 8.5x20 et45
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. schmidt is around in US. I had schmidts on my mkiv. They have some great classics but they rarely make them in sizes above 18". Gambits are going to look awesome. Never saw these in 20.

I threw on my 20s to see what it looks like with new suspension.

Rims: Audi 20" A8/S8...
Suspension: AH Exclusive 140mm black kit
In rear I have about another 1" I could drop it (no way car could drive well) and in front another 1.5" atleast.
Front will come down once fenders go on. 
Rear is 22.5" ftg in photo.


----------



## CCGermany (Nov 22, 2014)

S WORD said:


> Very nice. schmidt is around in US. I had schmidts on my mkiv. They have some great classics but they rarely make them in sizes above 18". Gambits are going to look awesome. Never saw these in 20.
> 
> I threw on my 20s to see what it looks like with new suspension.
> 
> ...


Thats funny becaus I also had the Original Audi A7 wheels befor the Schmidt ) but I soled them becaus with 9x20 et37 they poke (245/30 tires needed for the VR6) and you get problems with the police in Germany then :/ did you changed something on the fenders to make them fit? (Btw your CC looks great!)


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

CCGermany said:


> Thats funny becaus I also had the Original Audi A7 wheels befor the Schmidt ) but I soled them becaus with 9x20 et37 they poke (245/30 tires needed for the VR6) and you get problems with the police in Germany then :/ did you changed something on the fenders to make them fit? (Btw your CC looks great!)


Mine are ET33 and they are ok in in rear. I am running -4 deg camber to get them in. Front I run a 12mm spacer so ET21. It doesn't poke all that much on my car. I had the metal fenders rolled and pulled quite a bit. I still hit driver side fender all the time. I have SRS Tec wide fenders sitting in the garage waiting for my timeslot at the body shop. Should go on soon. This will help and I will hopefully (maybe) tuck front tire as well. Can't wait to see the schmidts on.


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

S WORD said:


> Mine are ET33 and they are ok in in rear. I am running -4 deg camber to get them in. Front I run a 12mm spacer so ET21. It doesn't poke all that much on my car. I had the metal fenders rolled and pulled quite a bit. I still hit driver side fender all the time. I have SRS Tec wide fenders sitting in the garage waiting for my timeslot at the body shop. Should go on soon. This will help and I will hopefully (maybe) tuck front tire as well. Can't wait to see the schmidts on.



you have ET33 with 8,5x20 i think, if it oem rims and rear cambers is necessary


----------



## CCGermany (Nov 22, 2014)

Dredr1 said:


> you have ET33 with 8,5x20 i think, if it oem rims and rear cambers is necessary


Yeah I had the OEM wheels and they really poked in the rear. Not a lot but to much for the technical control board (is this the right word?) in Germany. Not allowed to drive them here without making the fenders wider. :banghead:


----------



## Acampbell128 (Sep 10, 2013)

I need to lower this car quickly! these 19's don't look right at this height. <a href="http://imgur.com/J6NIbEl"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/J6NIbEl.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Acampbell128 said:


> I need to lower this car quickly! these 19's don't look right at this height. <a href="http://imgur.com/J6NIbEl"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/J6NIbEl.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>



I have 2 different sets for sale.

H&R ultra lows :laugh:
and STs :beer:

PM me


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I have 2 different sets for sale.
> 
> H&R ultra lows :laugh:
> and STs :beer:
> ...


Ballen


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Old post i know but i hope your frame was notched to go this low on coilovers!

I have the same suspension and at 24.6 or 7, i started to hit the axle on the frame 

Time for a notch soon i guess. Had to raise mine because of that

Looks good btw! Have you end up putting wheels on it?



NateSVT said:


> Raceland Ultimos
> About a 1/3" up from all the way down in front and about 1/2" up in back.
> 
> Car is filthy and ignore the door ding above rear wheel. Can't wait til winter is over so I can get some nice wheels on it.


----------



## HotNickles55 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey everyone, I am in the process of deciding what wheels to buy and am wondering if having an offset such as et35 F and et45 R (offsets are just examples) is looked at as comical since the CC I have is FWD, (i understand a lot of this kind of stuff is all about preference but i just want to get an idea of what the general consensus is) i have been reading some things about how offset combinations like that are more for RWD


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

HotNickles55 said:


> Hey everyone, I am in the process of deciding what wheels to buy and am wondering if having an offset such as et35 F and et45 R (offsets are just examples) is looked at as comical since the CC I have is FWD, (i understand a lot of this kind of stuff is all about preference but i just want to get an idea of what the general consensus is) i have been reading some things about how offset combinations like that are more for RWD


It depends on wheels specs - width and offset, concavity and such! All wheels are different, everyone has different taste and attitude towards poke/tucking or staggered looks! Decide on the wheels and width you want to go with in front and rear(options are diff 7.5'-11)', than would be easier to make a suggestion.

I used run 9.5et45 upfront, wheels were flush w fenders









Or 9et33 square set, when front was flush but rear was poking









New wheels that im putting are 9et45 so they are tucking but i will have to run 20mm spacer due to BBK in front so that would put them to 9et25 and I will be poking 5-7mm...









Hope that helps a bit


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey guys. I just picked up VW CC and I'm wondering what the widest 20 inch wheel is appropriate to run after I install an air setup. I was thinking something like 20x8.5 or 20x9 up front and 20x10 or 20x10.5 in the rear with a stretched tire. I'm assuming I'd need some serious camber in the rear (which I don't mind). Any advise?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

20x11 rear









20x10 front 

just make sure et is over 40 and you'll be ok


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

what about 20x10 ET40?

will that clear in the back?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

BORA RSI said:


> 20x11 rear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I appreciate the visual!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Et40 10 back will poke a bit but with camber you'll be fine


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

BORA RSI said:


> Et40 10 back will poke a bit but with camber you'll be fine


Awesome. I'm actually inclined to go with a little poke. I'm just concerned about how low I can air down


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

On air you'll be fine people do 11s and no problem at all. Expecially if you are going air


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Without pulling on the rear fenders?


----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)

Just installed rs6 19" for winter ! 

















May I ask where you got those RS6 rims? I've been locking everywhere for them. you're car is ace!


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Et40 10 back will poke a bit but with camber you'll be fine


Thanks! :thumbup:

Just wanted to confirm as this is what i have for next summer


----------



## SumAznGuy210 (Sep 9, 2011)

*quick question*

I found a local sale for a set of Vossen CV1s, my question is will they fit? Tires are 245/35/20 & 275/30/20. Wheels are 20x9 & 20x10.5 with a +38 in the front & +42 in the rear?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

SumAznGuy210 said:


> I found a local sale for a set of Vossen CV1s, my question is will they fit? Tires are 245/35/20 & 275/30/20. Wheels are 20x9 & 20x10.5 with a +38 in the front & +42 in the rear?


From what I've read on this thread, there's the possibility that you'll need spacers up front. Slight possibility


----------



## SumAznGuy210 (Sep 9, 2011)

VRBehavior said:


> From what I've read on this thread, there's the possibility that you'll need spacers up front. Slight possibility


Appreciate it, how about the rear though?? It should be okay right


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

SumAznGuy210 said:


> Appreciate it, how about the rear though?? It should be okay right


Like the chaps before my post mentioned, anything over ET 40 should be good.


----------



## 1.8TurboWagon (Dec 12, 2006)

I have read thru all 143 pages atleast once, probably almost twice... But still need help. 

235/35 tire with ET45 wheels, Eibach springs -
spacers I would need to fit flush, avoid rubbing. 
10 Or 12 front? 5 or 8 rear?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1.8TurboWagon said:


> I have read thru all 143 pages atleast once, probably almost twice... But still need help.
> 
> 235/35 tire with ET45 wheels, Eibach springs -
> spacers I would need to fit flush, avoid rubbing.
> 10 Or 12 front? 5 or 8 rear?


Depends on the wheel width


----------



## 1.8TurboWagon (Dec 12, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Depends on the wheel width


19x8 - I couldn't find many guys with that size in here


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1.8TurboWagon said:


> 19x8 - I couldn't find many guys with that size in here


Ahh

With ET41 wheels, guys run 12mm front & 5mm rear

So with ET45 wheels....
Go with 17.5mm front & 10.5mm rear:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Spacers/2


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm at 19x8 et35 and 13mm upfront


----------



## ldy76 (Jan 31, 2015)

Bora RSI, always loved the clean look of your ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks ! she's growing on me


----------



## cwrline (Feb 7, 2015)

Has anyone run a 20x10.5 et35? I'm looking at getting new wheels next week and was wondering if these would fit in the rear. I've searched but haven't found exact size that I'm looking for. It's looking like I'm gonna have to be at like -4 in rear which isn't a problem for me. I'm on bags so any info would help. Thanks guys


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

It's been done. As long as you can get -4 camber you'll be fine.


----------



## cwrline (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok cool. How far does stock camber bolts go? And from what I understand the mk5 rear camber kit will fit on the cc.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

It will work. Oem depending on suspension can go up to -4.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

DSC_0629 by tmSantos (missveedub), on Flickr

DSC_0639 by tmSantos (missveedub), on Flickr

Really missing warmer weather here in the northeast! Wheels for sale BTW.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

ShadowWabbit said:


> DSC_0629 by tmSantos (missveedub), on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0639 by tmSantos (missveedub), on Flickr
> 
> Really missing warmer weather here in the northeast! Wheels for sale BTW.


what are the specs on the wheels and how much are you looking for?


----------



## thatccguy (Sep 18, 2014)

Ordering coilovers(H&R SS), tires at the end of the month but just wanted to a second opinion
The wheels I have are fronts- 19x8.5 et40. And the rears- 19x10 et45. If I were to run an 8mm spacer all around with 235/35-19 front and 245/35-19 rear would I have to roll/pull my fenders or should they fit just right?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

thatccguy said:


> Ordering coilovers(H&R SS), tires at the end of the month but just wanted to a second opinion
> The wheels I have are fronts- 19x8.5 et40. And the rears- 19x10 et45. If I were to run an 8mm spacer all around with 235/35-19 front and 245/35-19 rear would I have to roll/pull my fenders or should they fit just right?


Depending on ride height and how much camber you want to run, you'll be about flush in the front and shouldn't have any issues with the tire size for rubbing.

The rear however, you're going to poke about 10mm WITHOUT a spacer, or potentially be flush if you do about -2.5+ camber. You shouldn't need a spacer in the rear to get clearance from suspension with those sizes either.

Here's my car with 19x9.5 ET 45 with 245/35-19, 6mm spacer up front. Camber is about -1.5 in the rear, car is 26" FTG on Eibach Springs:
IMG_20140920_132224 by flipflop097, on Flickr


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

You won't need spacers for the rear. Front will be fine even with a 10mm. No camber needed


----------



## thatccguy (Sep 18, 2014)

flipflp said:


> Depending on ride height and how much camber you want to run, you'll be about flush in the front and shouldn't have any issues with the tire size for rubbing.
> 
> The rear however, you're going to poke about 10mm WITHOUT a spacer, or potentially be flush if you do about -2.5+ camber. You shouldn't need a spacer in the rear to get clearance from suspension with those sizes either.
> 
> ...


And @bora

Thanks for the help! Definintely will post pics when my car is more presentable haha


----------



## CurtJ007 (Jun 3, 2005)

Before the OEM Euro Bi-xexon and all the R-Line bits 
germancar 01 by Curtis J.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Wanted to get you guys opinion on a set of Wheels and Tires. They consist of. Hankook Ventus V12 evo2 245-35-19 and a set of 19 x 8.5 et 45 MMR GT 1's for the out the door price of $1,716.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

unctucker said:


> Wanted to get you guys opinion on a set of Wheels and Tires. They consist of. Hankook Ventus V12 evo2 245-35-19 and a set of 19 x 8.5 et 45 MMR GT 1's for the out the door price of $1,716.


Seems kind if high. Are the used? I have a set of bbs cs5 19x8.5 et 40 with continental contisport 3 tires as well as a 5th spare wheel for $17000.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

poopie said:


> Seems kind if high. Are the used? I have a set of bbs cs5 19x8.5 et 40 with continental contisport 3 tires as well as a 5th spare wheel for $17000.












No. They are new.
Hyper silver with polished rims.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Here are the wheels and tires.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

CurtJ007 said:


> Before the OEM Euro Bi-xexon and all the R-Line bits
> germancar 01 by Curtis J.


Specs on the wheels? 


CurtJ007 said:


> Before the OEM Euro Bi-xexon and all the R-Line bits
> germancar 01 by Curtis J.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

unctucker said:


> Here are the wheels and tires.



nice..i think yu got a fair price.....gonna look great....


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

CurtJ007 said:


> Before the OEM Euro Bi-xexon and all the R-Line bits
> germancar 01 by Curtis J.


I bloody love those wheels


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

poopie said:


> I have a set of bbs cs5 19x8.5 et 40 with continental contisport 3 tires as well as a 5th spare wheel for *$17000*.


What kind of financing options are you offering?
:laugh:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> What kind of financing options are you offering?
> :laugh:


Haha oops. One too many zeros. 

I'll do layaway


----------



## mikegrattan (Jan 1, 2014)

*2012 Lux Limited with wheel & suspension upgrades*

My 2012 Lux Limited has 19x8.5 TSW Mirabeau wheels and H&R Street Performance Coil-overs. Love the look and the handling but I'm ready for a new ride. This one is for sale (located in Salinas, CA).

http://monterey.craigslist.org/cto/4876384987.html


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VIP Modular VRC13 9.5et45 F and 9.5et48 R on HPA Shs coils(max drop). Rides very close to stock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurtJ007 (Jun 3, 2005)

VRBehavior said:


> Specs on the wheels?


20x9 et 39.5 :thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> VIP Modular VRC13 9.5et45 F and 9.5et48 R on HPA Shs coils(max drop). Rides very close to stock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bad ass


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Bad ass


Thanks man ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

So I've been sitting on a set of VWR springs for like 8 months now, not sure if I want to put them on.

The issue is that I occasionally get a bit of tire rub on stock springs, but only if I turn to go into a driveway too quickly (if I go slow, it's always fine).

Specs right now are OEM Audi peelers, 19x8.5 et43. I'm running 235/35-19s. The car *desperately* needs a 1-1.5" drop, but I'm worried it'd become too much of a bear worrying about a lot more curbs daily. My girlfriend lives on a steep driveway, so it's a realistic issue.

Any suggestions? Will it be far far far worse? Spacers an option? Or should I just dealwithit.jpg?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

VRBehavior said:


> what are the specs on the wheels and how much are you looking for?


20x9 and 20x10, want $3500 obo


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*9x20 et46 245/30 Hankook S1 + EIBACH springs*


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jsausley said:


> So I've been sitting on a set of VWR springs for like 8 months now, not sure if I want to put them on.
> 
> The issue is that I occasionally get a bit of tire rub on stock springs, but only if I turn to go into a driveway too quickly (if I go slow, it's always fine).
> 
> ...


I think the VWR's go slightly lower than the Eibachs. You could try them, what's the harm?

If they don't work out.....19's and the Eibachs should give a perfect look while not being too low. (don't get the H&R's--reverse rake)

The lower you go, the more careful you gotta be. Sounds like you're driving careful already....so might as well lower it too


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

New shoes... Rotiform LVS 3pc Mono-look 19x9et45


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

*finally decided on the wheel but HELP.....again?*

Ok. I've narrowed my wheels down to a single set. I'm looking at 20x9.25 in the front with an ET of 36 and 20x10.25 in the rear with an ET of 40. I don't mind cambering if I have to. I'm gonna be running these with an air suspension so I'm wondering what I'll have to do to be able to go all the way down with those. Do you think I'll need -3 to -4 degrees of camber all the way around in order to tuck them when I air all the way down. I'm asking because I'm not sure how low the CC will sit if I air down while poking.


----------



## CurtJ007 (Jun 3, 2005)

wheels by Curtis J., on Flickr

And they are for sale...:thumbup: get at me


----------



## Tomeguns (Dec 16, 2012)

Would your setup work with H&R sport springs?


----------



## Tomeguns (Dec 16, 2012)

withoutcomp1 said:


> Picked up a 13 R-Line in June just threw some wheels in it last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What suspension are you running? I was looking at the H&R sport springs.


----------



## Tomeguns (Dec 16, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Its all up to your choice (look wise) the 235 and 245 on 19x8.5 rim its not gonna be much of a difference.
> This is my summer set up which i jost got it ready for the summer with 19x9.5 235/35/19 so make your own decision i would choose 235 my self.
> 
> 
> ...


Try a 255/THIRTY/19. Your only putting a cm of tread on each side of the tire but keeping the side wall 5mm smaller than the 235/35/19. Bounce down on the side wall and keep the bead safe on the wheel. Stretch does nothing but put less rubber on the road and increase the chance of a blowout and a ruined wheel. I see a lot of stretched tires blow in extreme heat hear in AZ.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Tomeguns said:


> Try a 255/THIRTY/19. Your only putting a cm of tread on each side of the tire but keeping the side wall 5mm smaller than the 235/35/19. Bounce down on the side wall and keep the bead safe on the wheel. Stretch does nothing but put less rubber on the road and increase the chance of a blowout and a ruined wheel. I see a lot of stretched tires blow in extreme heat hear in AZ.


I have to take issue with your statement about stretch, as it is incorrect.

Running a tire WITHIN MANUFACTURERS SPECIFICATIONS on the widest wheel possible creates MORE rubber on the road, not less, and also has the effect of reducing sidewall flex for better handling (The downside is typically a reduction in ride quality/compliance).

All tires have a recommended rim range, and using a wheel on the wider side of that spec offers increased tire section width (see: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=200). Most brands 235/35-19 tires will fit on UP TO a 9.5" wheel by their listed specifications.

If you don't like how a stretched tire looks, thats something different...


----------



## Tomeguns (Dec 16, 2012)

dgarcia211 said:


> I will be out an out tomorrow in the morning if you want to meet up. I live off of 92 and Cedarcrest. Here is my CC:


I"m looking hard at your setup. I LOVE it. I have one question though. Stretching does not do well in our AZ heat. Would your setup work with a 255/30/19 on the rear? It has 5.5mm lower sidewall and a centimeter more tread in and out. Is there a difference in fender space between the '09-'12 models and '13-current? I'm looking at a'14 exec.


----------



## Tomeguns (Dec 16, 2012)

paulw. said:


> 2013 VW CC 3.6 V6 w/ R-line front bumper and side skirts
> Vossen CVT 20 X 8.5 all around
> H&R sport lowering springs
> Painted yellow calipers


What did the bumper conversion run you?


----------



## Tomeguns (Dec 16, 2012)

flipflp said:


> I have to take issue with your statement about stretch, as it is incorrect.
> 
> Running a tire WITHIN MANUFACTURERS SPECIFICATIONS on the widest wheel possible creates MORE rubber on the road, not less, and also has the effect of reducing sidewall flex for better handling (The downside is typically a reduction in ride quality/compliance).
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with stretch only safety. 

Take a look at the pictures above, the tread and rubber on the road is less with a 235 than with a 255. That is what the numbers mean. When you stretch a tire you compromise the ability for the tire's bead to seat correctly on the rim. That is why many tire shops wont warranty the mounting of stretched tires. They do no want to be held liable. Many times one does not need to stretch a tire to the extremes they do if they only reduce the side wall. 

Sorry if you misunderstood what I was saying.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Tomeguns said:


> I don't have a problem with stretch only safety.
> 
> Take a look at the pictures above, the tread and rubber on the road is less with a 235 than with a 255. That is what the numbers mean. When you stretch a tire you compromise the ability for the tire's bead to seat correctly on the rim. That is why many tire shops wont warranty the mounting of stretched tires. They do no want to be held liable. Many times one does not need to stretch a tire to the extremes they do if they only reduce the side wall.
> 
> Sorry if you misunderstood what I was saying.


I understand what you are saying, and I know very well how tire and wheel sizes work. At least for the examples you are citing, they are proper combos of wheels and tires, and not some obscenely stretched setup that is not following manufacturer's specifications. Many people can't run a wider tire because of wheel offsets or ride height, so I think it's important that people get accurate information here.

Specifically regarding the pictures posted by Talja10, that is a Nitto 555 in 235/35-19 on a 9.5" wheel. Here are the specs directly from the manufacturer's website:

Approved Rim(Measuring Rim)Width (In.)
*8.0-(8.5)-9.5*

The bolded numbers note the range of acceptable rim sizes. By Nitto's specifications it is perfectly acceptable and safe to mount a 235/35-19 on a 9.5" wheel. If a shop chooses not to do something, that is a shops choice, but the company that has to accept all liability for their tires says it's okay. I'll stick with that information and find another shop.


----------



## Tomeguns (Dec 16, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Specifically regarding the pictures posted by Talja10, that is a Nitto 555 in 235/35-19 on a 9.5" wheel. Here are the specs directly from the manufacturer's website:
> 
> Approved Rim(Measuring Rim)Width (In.)
> *8.0-(8.5)-9.5*
> ...


You are correct except you left out an important factor that is shown in most other tires. The measurement in parentheses is the recommended rim size to meet warranty specs from the factory. Many may not be aware of what is becoming of accident scenes but condition and safety of wheels and tires are being brought into account for court cases in determining who is responsible for an accident. My wife is a court reporter and we were both shocked when we found this out. It is starting to become more and more common to inspect the tread and condition of tires at a scene (stretching has become a factor too). It makes sense because DOT has enforced these guidelines on trucks for decades AND insurance companies are always looking for a way not to pay.

For liability reasons I will stay safe and within recommended spec not on the edge of them. With my luck I would get nailed on a stupid technicality like this. :screwy:


Then again if it wasn't my daily... F*** IT! LOL!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Tomeguns said:


> You are correct except you left out an important factor that is shown in most other tires. The measurement in parentheses is the recommended rim size to meet warranty specs from the factory. Many may not be aware of what is becoming of accident scenes but condition and safety of wheels and tires are being brought into account and court cases as to who is responsible for an accident. My wife is a court reporter and we were both shocked when we found this out. It is starting to become more and more common to inspect the tread and condition of tires at a scene (stretching has become a factor too). It makes sense because DOT has enforced these guidelines on trucks for decades AND insurance companies are always looking for a way not to pay.
> 
> For liability reasons I will stay safe and within recommended spec not on the edge of them. With my luck I would get nailed on a stupid technicality like this. :screwy:
> 
> ...


Not trying to argue with you, but you've made some statements you seem very confident about that go against my years of knowledge in the automotive industry. Can you cite where you got your information regarding rim widths ranges and warranty? I believe you are mistaken on that among other things.

The Nitto website where I got those specs from calls out the number in parentheses as the "measured" rim width, and gives no other direction. I've never seen that referred to as a recommended size, but it's noted as a measured rim size because the section width of a tire changes with the rim's width (see my earlier post and The Tire Rack link). With a wider or narrower wheel, the listed specification for section width changes, and changes an average amount per 1/2" of rim width. That is the only reason there is a range AND measured width that I have ever heard.

To use Tire Rack as my source again, since I know first hand that they are diligent about safety, here is their explanation about Rim Width Ranges. Not a single mention of warranty. http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=198


----------



## Tomeguns (Dec 16, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Not trying to argue with you, but you've made some statements you seem very confident about that go against my years of knowledge in the automotive industry. Can you cite where you got your information regarding rim widths ranges and warranty? I believe you are mistaken on that among other things.
> 
> The Nitto website where I got those specs from calls out the number in parentheses as the "measured" rim width, and gives no other direction. I've never seen that referred to as a recommended size, but it's noted as a measured rim size because the section width of a tire changes with the rim's width (see my earlier post and The Tire Rack link). With a wider or narrower wheel, the listed specification for section width changes, and changes an average amount per 1/2" of rim width. That is the only reason there is a range AND measured width that I have ever heard.
> 
> To use Tire Rack as my source again, since I know first hand that they are diligent about safety, here is their explanation about Rim Width Ranges. Not a single mention of warranty. http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=198


I'll give you rim range but this will not have anything to do with insurance companies.
This is via Tire Rack:
Tire Stretching

Friday, January 28, 2011 by Cooper 

As most of you know, tire stretching is not a good idea. If you're not familiar with the procedure, it involves stretching a tire beyond the recommended rim width range. For example, mounting a tire with a rim width range between 6" and 8" on a 9" wide wheel. The tire barely sits on the bead seat and creates a gap between the sidewall and rim.

Tire manufacturers put time and money into research and development to design tires at the proper size. Stretching the tire can lead to belt separation, sidewall splitting, shoulder separation, tire overheating and poor treadwear; all of which place you and your vehicle in harm's way.
- See more at: http://blog.tirerack.com/blog/cooper/this-is-why-you-dont-stretch-tires#sthash.gIWAYr4Z.dpuf


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Tomeguns said:


> I'll give you rim range but this will not have anything to do with insurance companies.
> This is via Tire Rack:
> Tire Stretching
> 
> ...


You are losing me now... In what you quoted, it defines what stretching is. I've highlighted it so you can re-read it. Nothing that has been suggested or discussed thus far could be classified by definition as STRETCHING. I've also never said anything about insurance companies, so I've got nothing to say to you there.

You made a statement that unless a tire was mounted on ONE specifically noted rim size, that the warranty was not valid and that you were going to have bead seating issues. *THIS IS FALSE*. Unless you have some proof to what you've said, I would stop speaking on things you know nothing about as its not helpful to other members.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Pic request: bagged pre facelift CC on Sagitta's

Can someone please help :wave:


----------



## Tomeguns (Dec 16, 2012)

flipflp said:


> You are losing me now... In what you quoted, it defines what stretching is. I've highlighted it so you can re-read it. Nothing that has been suggested or discussed thus far could be classified by definition as STRETCHING. I've also never said anything about insurance companies, so I've got nothing to say to you there.
> 
> You made a statement that unless a tire was mounted on ONE specifically noted rim size, that the warranty was not valid and that you were going to have bead seating issues. *THIS IS FALSE*. Unless you have some proof to what you've said, I would stop speaking on things you know nothing about as its not helpful to other members.


Did I not say, "I'll give you the range?" Many of the wheel tire combinations you see in this blog are not within range. The one you commented on is but as you know by being a tire expert not all factory specs are the same. What one company may say is OK, another may not. So will all tires of a certain size work in combination with a certain rim width? No. As you well know not all tires have the same rating, or are made of the same compounds. Simple enough. :banghead:

As far as insurance companies, I thought that would be helpful to members before they got blindsided with something like that happening to them. Would you like to disagree on that too or are we done here?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Tomeguns said:


> Did I not say, "I'll give you the range?" Many of the wheel tire combinations you see in this blog are not within range. The one you commented on is but as you know by being a tire expert not all factory specs are the same. What one company may say is OK, another may not. So will all tires of a certain size work in combination with a certain rim width? No. As you well know not all tires have the same rating, or are made of the same compounds. Simple enough. :banghead:
> 
> As far as insurance companies, I thought that would be helpful to members before they got blindsided with something like that happening to them. Would you like to disagree on that too or are we done here?


Haha, you are a riot. Welcome to the forum, you'll surely be a welcome addition.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

*rear camber*

got another question guys. What options do I have for rear camber on the CC?? Should I just use shims or are there other options??


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Everyone here should have a solid opinion of CC Coilovers. I would love to see you contribute to the "Most Comfortable CC Coilover" Thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7127229


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

cwrline said:


> Has anyone run a 20x10.5 et35? I'm looking at getting new wheels next week and was wondering if these would fit in the rear. I've searched but haven't found exact size that I'm looking for. It's looking like I'm gonna have to be at like -4 in rear which isn't a problem for me. I'm on bags so any info would help. Thanks guys


When you get that setup done, definitely post pics. I'm looking at doing the same thing with a similar measurement or 20*10.25 in the rear with et 36


----------



## matty9002 (Jul 17, 2014)

Not the best pic (was in a hurry) but finally got myself a set of 19 inch AVA Phoenix alloys with 235/30/19 Uniroyal Rainsport 3 tires. Next on the list is a set of lowering springs and a proper wash


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> got another question guys. What options do I have for rear camber on the CC?? Should I just use shims or are there other options??


I believe you can get a few degrees+ without buying anything, depending on ride height. They do sell adjustable upper arms for up to -5 degrees or something crazy, but most setups don't require anything.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello, as im looking new wheels for summer ive found one set that I really like. They are Avus AF10 Matt Black, as can be found here
Search didnt help me out so is there anyone who is running those wheels under his CC or at least similar design ones?! They have to be black, better if they are matte black.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

*et16*

hey guys. Anyone have any pics of their wheel set up with ET16?? I'm still researching how my wheel setup is going to work.


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)

F: 19x9 +28
R: 19x9 +20 
Mtechnica Rallye


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

CChristian said:


> F: 19x9 +28
> R: 19x9 +20
> Mtechnica Rallye


Mmmm. That's fire.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

CChristian said:


>


Very very nice. Well done sir.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## VeikoP (Mar 19, 2015)

VW Lugano 19x8 ET45, front +20mm spacers (tires 225/35/19), rear +10mm spacers (tires 235/35/19). JOM Blueline coilovers all the way down. No rubbing.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sk8too what's the specs and camber your running?


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## S400 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Stock question*

Hoping this is the right thread for this... I have stock 17" wheels and suspension. I think stock it has 235-45-17. Any idea on how much wider I can go with tires without rubbing? 245-40-17, or possibly more? Replies appreciated!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

S400 said:


> Hoping this is the right thread for this... I have stock 17" wheels and suspension. I think stock it has 235-45-17. Any idea on how much wider I can go with tires without rubbing? 245-40-17, or possibly more? Replies appreciated!


With the offset of the VW OEM wheels which is et41, I think, you will not rub at all even if you go 255. No idea why you would do that tho, since 235 is perfectly fine considering the wheel width of your stock wheels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clindsey86 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Wheel/Tire, Suspension Setup Question*

Hello everyone,

I'm in need of some assistance with choosing my wheel and suspension setup. Please bare with me because I'm new at this but I've been doing my fair share of researching. I'm still stuck on understanding offset (ET) on a wheel.

I have a 2014 VW CC Sport (stock). I'm looking to go to an aftermarket wheel and lower my car. Ultimately, I'm going for a flush or tucked look. No poke.

I was originally looking for a 19" wheel because I think it's a good fit for the CC, but I found a 20" wheel I really like. And I have a friend that can get me a good deal on them (SOTHIS SC003). The wheel measurements are 20x8.5 ET38. *Will these wheels fit flush? If so, what tires would you recommend?*

As for lowering the car, I'm still deciding between coils or springs. Right now, I'm leaning towards the S1 coils. They seem like a good value buy. From my understanding, I'll probably get a better ride out the springs but I don't want much gap between the fender and the wheels. *Will this setup work with the 20's?*

No plans to roll the fenders.

Thanks in advance for the assistance


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

VeikoP said:


> VW Lugano 19x8 ET45, front +20mm spacers (tires 225/35/19), rear +10mm spacers (tires 235/35/19). JOM Blueline coilovers all the way down. No rubbing.


Why did you go 225 in the front, if you don't mind me asking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rotiform LVS Monolook  very happy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Rotiform LVS Monolook  very happy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There you go with another pic lol. Looks kick ass brotha!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> There you go with another pic lol. Looks kick ass brotha!


Ur such a stalker  thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeikoP (Mar 19, 2015)

van33 said:


> Why did you go 225 in the front, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It had a little rubbing with 235 in front with -40mm lowering springs and spacers last year.


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

JOM realy ??? for CC ? ... :banghead:


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

VeikoP said:


> VW Lugano 19x8 ET45, front +20mm spacers (tires 225/35/19), rear +10mm spacers (tires 235/35/19). JOM Blueline coilovers all the way down. No rubbing.


JOM realy ? for CC ? :banghead::screwy:


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*NEW foto - Summer rims ON*




























No Rubbing anywhere !!! 

Eibach springs (PRO KIT) + DCC ... No cambers, No Spacers, only 9x20 et46 245/30 r20 Hankook S1


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Rotiform LVS Monolook  very happy


How much do those weigh?


----------



## S400 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Sock wheels, wider tires*



van33 said:


> With the offset of the VW OEM wheels which is et41, I think, you will not rub at all even if you go 255. No idea why you would do that tho, since 235 is perfectly fine considering the wheel width of your stock wheels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to have more rubber/bigger contact patch, plus the look you get with slightly wider tires, while keeping the wheels 17". I'm going to get winter tires for the ones that came with the car, and get a new set of 17" wheels for the summer. Currently I'm considering these wheels, and my CC is a deep black sport model.










Offset: 45mm 
Backspacing: 6.02" 
Bolt Pattern: 5-112
Rec. Tire Size:235/45-17
Weight: 22.6lbs.

I'm sticking with 17" for cost/weight of both the tires and wheels, and so I can use up the tires that came with the car. You mentioned 255. Would you recommend 255-40-17, or 255-35-17. I'm guessing that the ones with the closest diameter to the stock tires would be the ones to get.

Thanks for your reply to the original post.


----------



## VeikoP (Mar 19, 2015)

Dredr1 said:


> JOM realy ? for CC ? :banghead::screwy:


My opinion is that JOM is quite soft and i like it that way. We don't have smooth roads here, in Estonia  Also the lowering is reasonable for driving over speed bumps etc.


----------



## clindsey86 (Mar 20, 2015)

clindsey86 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm in need of some assistance with choosing my wheel and suspension setup. Please bare with me because I'm new at this but I've been doing my fair share of researching. I'm still stuck on understanding offset (ET) on a wheel.
> 
> ...



Anyone help out?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

clindsey86 said:


> Anyone help out?


I just picked up my cc a couple months ago and have been doing some digging around. 20*8.5 with an ET of 38 should work fine but might be a little aggressive. However, it should mitigate toy having to run spacers. Other chaps on this thread, please call me out if I'm wrong on the offset. If you want them to tuck, I would recommend rolling the fenders a little unless you have done very aggressive shocks. Coilovers would be a better choice over springs. In my opinion, with a 2014 go with an air setup if you can afford it. I think you'll get the best out of the lines of the CC and you'll have maximum versatility in picking your ideal ride height.


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

VeikoP said:


> My opinion is that JOM is quite soft and i like it that way. We don't have smooth roads here, in Estonia  Also the lowering is reasonable for driving over speed bumps etc.


Ok, but Jom has no quality ... better options is AP sportwerke ... its cheap and same as KW V1


----------



## VeikoP (Mar 19, 2015)

Dredr1 said:


> Ok, but Jom has no quality ... better options is AP sportwerke ... its cheap and same as KW V1


Let's see about that quality. Price of those coilovers was very good


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

OZ SuperTurismo LM in Hyper Silver
19x8.5 +44
ECS Spacers (12.5 F / 8 R)
Goodyear Eagle F1 
235/35R19
R1 Technologies Rotors
Centric Ceramic Pads
H&R Street Coils


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Those look so amazing on ur car


----------



## clindsey86 (Mar 20, 2015)

VRBehavior said:


> I just picked up my cc a couple months ago and have been doing some digging around. 20*8.5 with an ET of 38 should work fine but might be a little aggressive. However, it should mitigate toy having to run spacers. Other chaps on this thread, please call me out if I'm wrong on the offset. If you want them to tuck, I would recommend rolling the fenders a little unless you have done very aggressive shocks. Coilovers would be a better choice over springs. In my opinion, with a 2014 go with an air setup if you can afford it. I think you'll get the best out of the lines of the CC and you'll have maximum versatility in picking your ideal ride height.


Thanks for the response. Do you mind clarifying what you mean by "aggressive"? I'm not necessarily going for a tuck. Flush would be ideal. If spacers are needed, I'll look into it. I just want to be sure my wheels won't stick out if I go with those. I'm pretty sure I'm settled on going with coilovers. Air would be nice, but I'm not ready to drop that much money lol


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

i cant wait to get some stuff on my new cc! great looking cc's keep up the good work guys your cars look awesome


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

clindsey86 said:


> Thanks for the response. Do you mind clarifying what you mean by "aggressive"? I'm not necessarily going for a tuck. Flush would be ideal. If spacers are needed, I'll look into it. I just want to be sure my wheels won't stick out if I go with those. I'm pretty sure I'm settled on going with coilovers. Air would be nice, but I'm not ready to drop that much money lol


Aggressive would mean stretch, poke, copious amounts of camber to make the wheel and tire work as the car gets lower. The et38 that you were looking at should work. You would be better off with an et40 or higher for a better flusher look if you wanted to go especially low with your suspension. If you're not worried about going especially low, the et38 should work without spacers.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Those look so amazing on ur car


Thank you!


----------



## gerrym (Mar 24, 2015)

matty9002 said:


> Not the best pic (was in a hurry) but finally got myself a set of 19 inch AVA Phoenix alloys with 235/30/19 Uniroyal Rainsport 3 tires. Next on the list is a set of lowering springs and a proper wash


This is stock with no lowering? If so, looks pretty sweet to me.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> How much do those weigh?


30lbs bro. They r 3pc, faces r heavy hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

xterrain said:


> OZ SuperTurismo LM in Hyper Silver
> 19x8.5 +44
> ECS Spacers (12.5 F / 8 R)
> Goodyear Eagle F1
> ...


Looks very nice


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Eibach + new 20"*


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Is it possible to use 9.5 x 19 inch wheels with ET35 under CC, or is it too much for the rear? I have an opportunity to buy some Borbet TS wheels with those specs, but i think its gonna rub. Im running on Eibach Pro-Kit springs if it helps.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

S4BiT said:


> Is it possible to use 9.5 x 19 inch wheels with ET35 under CC, or is it too much for the rear? I have an opportunity to buy some Borbet TS wheels with those specs, but i think its gonna rub. Im running on Eibach Pro-Kit springs if it helps.


That will poke on the rear quite a bit, and look pretty silly in my opinion if you are only lowered with pro-kit springs, regardless of how much camber you dial in. In the front it will poke as well, and you'll possibly have some fender contact over bumps or up driveways. Here's my car with 19x9.5 ET 45, fronts have 6mm spacers, lower on a pro-kit as well. You would be 4mm out in the front (a bit over 1/8") and 10mm more out back (just under 1/2").

IMG_20140920_132224 by flipflop097, on Flickr


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for the quick answer, thats what i was afraid of. There was ET40 versions also but they are sold, ET35 is the reason now why those wheels are priced so low, too much for most of the cars i think with the 9,5 width.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

S4BiT said:


> Thank you for the quick answer, thats what i was afraid of. There was ET40 versions also but they are sold, ET35 is the reason now why those wheels are priced so low, too much for most of the cars i think with the 9,5 width.


19x9.5 ET 40 or 35 are perfect fits for B8+ Audis, but not so good for anything but bagged or ultra low static CCs. 

Again, that's my opinion due to the rear poke. I've always been a bit more of a flush guy than that, to the point that I've dialed in a bit more camber on my car to pull the tires in (~-2 degrees will do).


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

BC Racing BR type coilovers with VMR 702 18 x 8.5 et 45 & ContExtremeContactDWS 255/35/18 :heart:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Capncrnch said:


> BC Racing BR type coilovers with VMR 702 18 x 8.5 et 45 & ContExtremeContactDWS 255/35/18 :heart:


NOW THAT is a new take on wheels and tires, looks amazing Capn. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

flipflp said:


> NOW THAT is a new take on wheels and tires, looks amazing Capn. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


why thank you kind sir...:beer:


----------



## matty9002 (Jul 17, 2014)

gerrym said:


> This is stock with no lowering? If so, looks pretty sweet to me.


Thanks  
That was stock however the angle is a little deceptive and it didn't actually look that low from the side, by no means was it sitting silly high just not that low. But I put lowering springs in at the start of the week and will hopefully have pictures up at the weekend when I'm home.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Bentley Mulliner 19x9 et41 235/35r19; Solowerks Coilovers with about 1.5" left to spin down.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Capncrnch said:


> why thank you kind sir...:beer:


Cap'n, how do you like your BCs? Thinking hard between those, HPA SHS and KW V1s. These solowerks are too stiff for me.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Capncrnch said:


> BC Racing BR type coilovers with VMR 702 18 x 8.5 et 45 & ContExtremeContactDWS 255/35/18


I have roamed these forums for years before getting my 12 R-line. This is by far the best setup I've seen. Great ride height and the wheels look great from the side. Are you using spacers or is that the result of the et 45. Just checked pricing....$995 plus shipping, a bit out of my budget.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Nethers said:


> Cap'n, how do you like your BCs? Thinking hard between those, HPA SHS and KW V1s. These solowerks are too stiff for me.


I had FK Silverlines before. I was sadly not very happy with them. Non adjustable dampening.

I got a great deal through a company I work with and I'm happy with the handling and ride comfort of these. I'd def recommend them. I did have to play with them a bit to get the best feel for me. 




unctucker said:


> I have roamed these forums for years before getting my 12 R-line. This is by far the best setup I've seen. Great ride height and the wheels look great from the side. Are you using spacers or is that the result of the et 45. Just checked pricing....$995 plus shipping, a bit out of my budget.


No spacers , YET. I'm still deciding. I want a flush look. I'll have to do some serious measuring before I order them. ECS will get my order soon. :laugh:

As far as price goes...You know the old saying..." You get what you pay for..." :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> 30lbs bro. They r 3pc, faces r heavy hehe




Damn you guys (Toma) have all these performance mods and heavy ass wheels slowing you down!

Lighter wheels make a huge difference in performance/drivability


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Holy Trail of springs for the CC!!!*

Today I discovered what I consider to be the Holy Grail of springs for the CC! H&R OE springs for the Passat 54760-55. Why are they the Holy Grail? Because they DO NOT lower the CC! I repeat, they DO NOT lower the CC! I personally don't mind the height and really didn't want to lower it too much, hence the reason I chose the H&R OE springs in the first place. But it was a much welcome surprise when I measured FTG and everything was almost exactly the same. Maybe 1/8" different. I have them paired with Koni sports and Audi TT rear spring pads. Anyone not really wanting a drop but does want to take some of the bounce out the ride, H&R OE springs for the Passat, Koni yellows for the Passat, and Audi TT rear spring pads will get you there. BTW, my car is a '12 Lux Limited on 18" Thunders.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Capncrnch said:


> BC Racing BR type coilovers with VMR 702 18 x 8.5 et 45 & ContExtremeContactDWS 255/35/18 :heart:


Niiice. You finally lowered it too :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## wolf25 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi i'm planning buy 18" Interlagos gloss black wheels on my black CC. I can't find any picture of this combination. Only matt. Seen anybody something like this ? Here is pictures:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

still have a few things to do... but car looks like this for now!
car is on H&R ss coilovers, RS4 20's with 245/30/20


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone running FelgenWerks 0.02 in 19? I'm liking them but need to see them on a CC first

Pic for reference 









.


----------



## Mjstager (Jan 22, 2013)

*Maximum Offset Question*

Im wondering what the max offset would be for my 2012 CC R Line in a 20x9. Any help would be great. Im looking at putting on the ROHANA RC7 wheels and want the maximum concave possible


----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)

Just Bought these for my car. 20x8.5 225/30R20W can't wait to get them.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> Niiice. You finally lowered it too :laugh::thumbup:


hey now... It's a daily, I have to remain comfortable...:laugh:


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello guys , I would like ispiri isr8 19x8,5 with et32 all around. Is this a problem on a passat cc ? Which tire size would be best here ignore.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Damn you guys (Toma) have all these performance mods and heavy ass wheels slowing you down!
> 
> Lighter wheels make a huge difference in performance/drivability


I had to have the Saggittas. In my opinion, there isn't a better OEM option. And, I lime the OEMish look. the Sags are heavy as all get out (27 lbs I think). So, my solution was to go k04. Another option is to lighten the unsprung weight. Its all a matter of your perspective. In fact, that is what modding is all about... making your car the way you want it.


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Izayya said:


> Just Bought these for my car. 20x8.5 225/30R20W can't wait to get them.



Very nice looking rims


----------



## VeikoP (Mar 19, 2015)

wolf25 said:


> Hi i'm planning buy 18" Interlagos gloss black wheels on my black CC. I can't find any picture of this combination. Only matt. Seen anybody something like this ? Here is pictures:


I have Luganos, but they're quite similar, only 1 inch bigger. Black color makes wheels inch smaller  Here is the pic of them (black gloss + coilovers):

http://www.upload.ee/files/4610200/DSC06484.JPG


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## cube4da99 (Mar 25, 2006)

Anyone running these on their Cc What tire are you running

(2)*18x8.5" ET35*(fronts)
(2) 18x9.5"*ET37*(rears)


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

This happened today...

Step 1 - 3 coats










Step 2 - 4 coats










Finished product - BOSS


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

cube4da99 said:


> Anyone running these on their Cc What tire are you running
> 
> (2)*18x8.5" ET35*(fronts)
> (2) 18x9.5"*ET37*(rears)


they would look tiny on your car???


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

sk8too said:


>


What's the specs buddy?


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

That is all...


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

divineVR6 said:


> What's the specs buddy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


tampa whats up man! finally someone really close haha


----------



## raul0315 (Nov 9, 2013)

Guys I need your help- will it rub when running 9.5" ET40 and 265/30/19 in the rear? I am on eibach pro kit. 
Thanks!:beer:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

sk8too said:


>





divineVR6 said:


> What's the specs buddy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


KM20 8.5" 213/35 on Air, ordering 225/35 next week...not a fan of that much stretch.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

raul0315 said:


> Guys I need your help- will it rub when running 9.5" ET40 and 265/30/19 in the rear? I am on eibach pro kit.
> Thanks!:beer:


I think with a little bit of camber you'll be okay. I'm 19x9.5 ET 45 and plan on going to a 265/30-19 on my next tire change, and dial in around -2 degrees of camber. You'll have 5mm more poke than I will, but a pro-kit isn't that low. You could rub pretty badly with a full tank of gas and heavy people in the back seat though...

Something else to think about, each tire brand has a slightly different profile and shape. Meaning one brands 265/30 might look totally square and other might still appear to have some stretch on the same wheel, and a less square sidewall profile MIGHT give you some more clearance.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

So 20x8.5, what's the et?


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

divineVR6 said:


> So 20x8.5, what's the et?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


19x8.5 et35


----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)

So they are finally on! I just took a quick picture but i'll have more up soon. They are 20" Millenniums. 20x8.5 and the tires are 225x30R20W Nankang NS-20 Sports. This ride is pretty nice. It does shake a little little bit when You get up to 55+ just a bit but I'm probably paranoid. Hoping that will go away. Now I just need to get it lowered!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Izayya said:


> So they are finally on! I just took a quick picture but i'll have more up soon. They are 20" Millenniums. 20x8.5 and the tires are 225x30R20W Nankang NS-20 Sports. This ride is pretty nice. It does shake a little little bit when You get up to 55+ just a bit but I'm probably paranoid. Hoping that will go away. Now I just need to get it lowered!


You prolly need an alignment and balance if they didn't do it during installation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Check and see if they are hub centric, what's the centerbore of the wheels?

Sk8tpoo are you running spacers as well?


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## VWtrimbler (Mar 16, 2015)

225/30/20 powder coated translucent red niche targa


----------



## Stickz405 (Aug 28, 2014)

Slick!


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

VWtrimbler said:


> 225/30/20 powder coated translucent red niche targa


those tires scare me :/ lol 
i have 245/30/20s on a 9" and i think that's the max i can handle


----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)

van33 said:


> You prolly need an alignment and balance if they didn't do it during installation.


Yeah, they said they were going to but i'll probably go back tomorrow and tell them. other then that they are great!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Izayya said:


> Yeah, they said they were going to but i'll probably go back tomorrow and tell them. other then that they are great!


Did they use hub rings and the correct lug bolts?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

divineVR6 said:


> Check and see if they are hub centric, what's the centerbore of the wheels?
> 
> Sk8tpoo are you running spacers as well?
> 
> ...


10 up front


----------



## VWtrimbler (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, the setup is kinda aggressive. I feel every reflector I run over.


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

245/35/20 tyres
on 20" rims
H&R next


----------



## bodek (Jan 21, 2014)

19" 4x10


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

bodek said:


> 19" 4x10


Very nice!
Please be aware of that you could ruin your rims like that.
You put point load on them when not distributing the weight around the rims with tyres.
They could go oval.


----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Did they use hub rings and the correct lug bolts?


Yeah. I am at the shop as I write this and they are going to rebalance it for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJCC (Apr 8, 2015)

*My FIRST VW..!!!*

It's bone stock for now....just got it the other day....!!!


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

bodek said:


> 19" 4x10


Very nice!!!

19x10 et35?

I was looking at getting a set of tmb with these specs and wasn't sure it would fit.

What's you camber set-up on it?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

yusuke280 said:


> those tires scare me :/ lol
> i have 245/30/20s on a 9" and i think that's the max i can handle


I dailly on 225/30/20 on an 8.5 -- just sucks driving in rain, at night, and especially roads I don't know. So yeah, most of the time lol.


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

My daily - 19" Lugano on 235 35 19 91 Y xl Michelin pilot super sport. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

bodek said:


> 19" 4x10
> Siema! dobrze siedzi. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> What's the ET ?


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*

ST Coils, Neuspeed RSE14 19x8 et45 
225/35/19

Going to be selling this setup for some 19x9 and 245's or possibly wider


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> I think with a little bit of camber you'll be okay. I'm 19x9.5 ET 45 and plan on going to a 265/30-19 on my next tire change, and dial in around -2 degrees of camber. You'll have 5mm more poke than I will, but a pro-kit isn't that low. You could rub pretty badly with a full tank of gas and heavy people in the back seat though...
> 
> Something else to think about, each tire brand has a slightly different profile and shape. Meaning one brands 265/30 might look totally square and other might still appear to have some stretch on the same wheel, and a less square sidewall profile MIGHT give you some more clearance.


Flipflp I noticed you are one of few running 9.5 square. I also see you are running spacers. Is that to clear the strut or just to sit flush? I plan on running 265/30/19 square on 9.5 et45 v705's or similar (I wish the flow formed came in et45:thumbdown. IN your pics on the VMR gallery it seems like there is enough room. You think -2 camber is a must?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> Flipflp I noticed you are one of few running 9.5 square. I also see you are running spacers. Is that to clear the strut or just to sit flush? I plan on running 265/30/19 square on 9.5 et45 v705's or similar (I wish the flow formed came in et45:thumbdown. IN your pics on the VMR gallery it seems like there is enough room. You think -2 camber is a must?


Hi Pound, in the front I did need to run at least a 3mm spacer for strut clearance. I believe that is mostly because of the lip shape on my VMR model, and that not all wheels will require that. It was literally JUST touching, but not enough to stop the wheel from spinning. If the paint were a bit thinner I wouldn't have noticed. There is about 9mm difference between front and rear to be "even" in my experience, so my 6mm spacer is an attempt to even out the poke. Because I'm an oddball, I've considered shaving 3mm from the mounting pads in the rear, but I don't want to lose the ability to rotate tires.

A 265/30-19 is definitely my next tire size, I'm currently 245/35. A 255/35 isn't much different, and I've seen it before here but it was a different tire company (Pirelli vs. Michelin). The only reason I will be running -2 camber in the rear is to pull the top of the tire in a bit, as I personally don't like a square tire poking. Just doesn't look right IMO. I doubt that you would have any rubbing or clearance issues in the back unless you are sub 25" FTG.

I'm with you on the VMR Flow Form sizing... I had said something to VMR about the V810s, before I bought my V702s due to available offsets. Their answer was good, Audi B8+ fitments are better with an ET40 and very few VW customers run a 9.5" wheel. I get it, but that doesn't mean I like it!

Also, if you've got the option from VMR, order your wheel with the Audi hub bore and use a hub centric ring to match the VW bore. VMR can help you with that as well. This makes your wheels sellable to Audi guys if you ever make a change


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Hi Pound, in the front I did need to run at least a 3mm spacer for strut clearance. I believe that is mostly because of the lip shape on my VMR model, and that not all wheels will require that. It was literally JUST touching, but not enough to stop the wheel from spinning. If the paint were a bit thinner I wouldn't have noticed. There is about 9mm difference between front and rear to be "even" in my experience, so my 6mm spacer is an attempt to even out the poke. Because I'm an oddball, I've considered shaving 3mm from the mounting pads in the rear, but I don't want to lose the ability to rotate tires.
> 
> A 265/30-19 is definitely my next tire size, I'm currently 245/35. A 255/35 isn't much different, and I've seen it before here but it was a different tire company (Pirelli vs. Michelin). The only reason I will be running -2 camber in the rear is to pull the top of the tire in a bit, as I personally don't like a square tire poking. Just doesn't look right IMO. I doubt that you would have any rubbing or clearance issues in the back unless you are sub 25" FTG.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot, that's a wealth of info. My coilovers might give me a little more room than the oem strut up front, I guess I will have to test fit. 

I've seen the car running 255/35 on BBS CH, the tire is just a little tall for my liking. I believe she also had a 3mm spacer to clear. 265/35 is the sweet spot IMO with a 3.1" sidewall

I like to be around 25 1/4" FTG but I too hate tire poke so I may look into shaving the wheel pads or doing a slight 3mm roll/pull. 

How much camber are you running in the rear right now? It looks perfect as it sits


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> Thanks alot, that's a wealth of info. My coilovers might give me a little more room than the oem strut up front, I guess I will have to test fit.
> 
> I've seen the car running 255/35 on BBS CH, the tire is just a little tall for my liking. I believe she also had a 3mm spacer to clear. 265/35 is the sweet spot IMO with a 3.1" sidewall
> 
> ...


No problem! I was running ST coilovers when I first mounted the wheels, so I don't think the strut type really changes anything. Using Koni STR.Ts now, they both had the same tube shape from memory.

I agree on the 255/35 being a bit tall, a 265/30-19 is nearly the same diameter as the factory 235/40-18 tires so it's really ideal.

The pictures VMR took of my car were at 25.5" FTG, so right where you're looking for. I did have some fender liner rubbing in the front, so some modding and rolling would solve that. I'd also like to look into a slight pull. I haven't been focused on the car recently but I had spoken to Eurocabby who is local to me and is a legend in fender rolling. If I visit him I'll definitely post my experience as far as what can be done.

I believe my rear camber is ~1.5 degrees now, but was closer to -1.8 in the VMR pics. Ster01d/Serge on here was the first person I talked to that was running a 9.5" rear with either a ET45 or custom ET48 and recommended the -2 degrees to me. His fitment is always on point :thumbup:

EDIT: Your car looks great right now, very well done! You've got a lot of mods that are on my long list for sure. I've been struggling with my wheel style and fitment for a while, have you though about running a 265/30 on a Neuspeed RSe10 19x9 ET45? It would probably need a spacer in the front for sure, but is a sweet spot to my mind if you're not a fan of tire outside the wheel wells. I love the wheels on Rico's car, but I'm not sure if it's the direction I want to go.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> No problem! I was running ST coilovers when I first mounted the wheels, so I don't think the strut type really changes anything. Using Koni STR.Ts now, they both had the same tube shape from memory.
> 
> I agree on the 255/35 being a bit tall, a 265/30-19 is nearly the same diameter as the factory 235/40-18 tires so it's really ideal.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks man. Funny... your's, Ster01d, Zimmer and Rico's were the reason I bought a CC lol. That and the K04 doing 12.6 1/4 on youtube. 

I have thought about the Neuspeed's. The problem is the 9" width and 265 will give a slight tire bulge which I hate. Stepping down to 255 means tall sidewall so I'm back at 245/35 in which case I would just buy the flow forms at et35 front et45 rear with spacers and call it a day. I may still do this, run some RS3's to compensate for grip and wait for you to be the 265 guinea pig :laugh: The struggle :facepalm:

Niche Targa's also come in perfect offsets, problem is they are 32lbs a piece. I wonder if VMR would custom drill a 19x9.5 et50. They have that size for bimmers


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> Hey thanks man. Funny... your's, Ster01d, Zimmer and Rico's were the reason I bought a CC lol. That and the K04 doing 12.6 1/4 on youtube.
> 
> I have thought about the Neuspeed's. The problem is the 9" width and 265 will give a slight tire bulge which I hate. Stepping down to 255 means tall sidewall so I'm back at 245/35 in which case I would just buy the flow forms at et35 front et45 rear with spacers and call it a day. I may still do this, run some RS3's to compensate for grip and wait for you to be the 265 guinea pig :laugh: The struggle :facepalm:
> 
> Niche Targa's also come in perfect offsets, problem is they are 32lbs a piece. I wonder if VMR would custom drill a 19x9.5 et50. They have that size for bimmers


That is awesome! Glad I could help to bring you into this sickness.

I think you are right on the 265/30 on a 9" wheel. Would be TOTALLY square or even bulgy depending on the tire brand. Since I've had really good luck with my Pilot Super Sports, I think I'll stick with them when I need new tires in the next 10k miles or so. Because this is PERFECT:



I've also toyed with going to the lightest 19x8.5 or 9" wheel I could find and sticking with a 245/35 tire. Since I'm not K04 my top end isn't as strong, but I still have plenty of traction issues on the bottom with stage 2 haha. I think I'm an engineer, so like you I just couldn't buy a 30lbs wheel... Had my eye on Enkei RSM9s for the longest time, just don't think the style works. They aren't totally Japanese or Euro, sorta somewhere in between. But 21lbs for a 19x9.5 ET45 without having to buy forged monoblock wheels, sign me up!


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Really interested to see some pictures of the CC using 19x8,5 ET38 wheels please! As im planning to buy a set with those specs it would be great to see the fitment first. Im using Eibach springs so would be great if the car is lowered on springs, but it can be on coilovers also as long as its not too low/bagged. I would be on the safe side with that spec of wheels right, no rubbing? Will be using 235/35 R19 tyres on them.


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

shogun1 said:


>


Very nice :thumbup: Thanks for the post!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Freshly powder coated with Pirelli PZero Corsa 235/35/19 waiting to go on


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Freshly powder coated with Pirelli PZero Corsa 235/35/19 waiting to go on


That looks killer, dude. What's the exact color of the wheels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*



van33 said:


> That looks killer, dude. What's the exact color of the wheels?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were powder coated Kingsport Grey


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Love all the setups!*

QUICK QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS....

I'm going to be buying the A5/S5 Peeler Rims with DUNLOP SP SPORT MAXX GT TIRES, 255/35 ZR19. Getting a great deal considering they only have 7 miles on them. 

I was told by a fellow enthusiast that they should fit perfectly. I know they are the same bolt pattern. Should I be concerned about anything or should I just be able to put them on with no problem? I may get springs if I feel that its sitting to high, but I want to make sure that I don't need spacers or ETC? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> They were powder coated Kingsport Grey


They look great. And also great color choice. What was the out the door price for the powder coating if I may ask?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MKV06 said:


> QUICK QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS....
> 
> I'm going to be buying the A5/S5 Peeler Rims with DUNLOP SP SPORT MAXX GT TIRES, 255/35 ZR19. Getting a great deal considering they only have 7 miles on them.
> 
> I was told by a fellow enthusiast that they should fit perfectly. I know they are the same bolt pattern. Should I be concerned about anything or should I just be able to put them on with no problem? I may get springs if I feel that its sitting to high, but I want to make sure that I don't need spacers or ETC? Thanks in advance for any input.


Find out the width & offset

And do you ever plan on lowering the car?


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Not sure if I was going to lower it as of yet but if it looks like it sits to high then I most likely will.









The person put some specs for certain cars but not the size. Not sure if this helps??? I'm also not paying anything near that $2300 price tag but they are new off of the persons car supposedly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Bentley Mulliner 19x9 5x112
235/35/19 Nankang NS20
Solowerks S1 Coilovers


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

19x8.5 et35 20lb each  

Front will get 7mm spacers to sit better


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Nethers said:


> Bentley Mulliner 19x9 5x112
> 235/35/19 Nankang NS20
> Solowerks S1 Coilovers


I've got the same color. That's looking good! I didn't know the Mulliner wheels came in 19s


Nethers said:


> Bentley Mulliner 19x9 5x112
> 235/35/19 Nankang NS20
> Solowerks S1 Coilovers


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

So I put some factory peelers from a 2014 Audi S5. Their sticking out a tiny bit with those 255-35 zr 19s. Didn't want to have to buy springs , but guess I'm going to have to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

MKV06 said:


> So I put some factory peelers from a 2014 Audi S5. Their sticking out a tiny bit with those 255-35 zr 19s. Didn't want to have to buy springs , but guess I'm going to have to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Peelers can have a pretty low offset, but lowering the car isn't going to change how they poke out. Also 255/35-19s are taller than the stock size by 0.5", which is going to effect your speedo and maybe some clearances.

Just a tip though, you might want to start your car and unload the e-brake before snapping a picture next time. That is the ultimate 4X4! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Peelers are always a good look!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> 19x8.5 et35 20lb each
> 
> Front will get 7mm spacers to sit better


Oooooo first person I know of to get the Advanti Racing Flow Forms. What do you think of them? They look pretty darn good, and for the cost...can't be beat really.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Damn, affect my speedo like I'm going faster than I really am or slower?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

MKV06 said:


> Damn, affect my speedo like I'm going faster than I really am or slower?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A bigger tire causes your speedo to read low, example speed reads 60 and in your case you'll be going 3% faster or about 62. Not a huge difference, but something to be aware of.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Damn so I thought my tires don't have tpms sensors in my 14 CC oem tires! Another headache to go get them removed before I ship them out to a buyer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Updated pic without the ebrake engaged lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

.








.


----------



## blackccrubio (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi people, I'm trying to buy coilovers for my CC and when I'm looking around some of the coilover kits say for the b6/b7, is that what it's considered? Sorry I'm new to this lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

blackccrubio said:


> Hi people, I'm trying to buy coilovers for my CC and when I'm looking around some of the coilover kits say for the b6/b7, is that what it's considered? Sorry I'm new to this lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those would be the chassis/generation code for the Passat. The CC and the later gen Passats share a lot of parts. You can use any MK6 GTI coilover on our cars as well.


----------



## blackccrubio (Apr 27, 2015)

flipflp said:


> Those would be the chassis/generation code for the Passat. The CC and the later gen Passats share a lot of parts. You can use any MK6 GTI coilover on our cars as well.


Thank you very much! And do you have coils on your cc if you do, which do you recommend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

blackccrubio said:


> Thank you very much! And do you have coils on your cc if you do, which do you recommend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem!

Coilovers are a tough thing to recommend without knowing your goals and budget. I've owned ST coilovers, they didn't go super "low", they weren't adjustable damping, but they met my budget and needs.

You can get coilovers that will slam the car. You can get fully adjustable coilovers for handling. Everything else is going to do something in the middle.


----------



## blackccrubio (Apr 27, 2015)

Yea, I'm looking for something to slam my cc and that are fully adjustable any recommendations, I have no budget 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

blackccrubio said:


> Yea, I'm looking for something to slam my cc and that are fully adjustable any recommendations, I have no budget
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


H&R Ultra Lows will get you low and are good quality, but not adjustable. There are other brands that will get you low, but questionable quality IMO.

I want to say someone here worked with a company to come up with a custom slam coilover based on adjustable dampers. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## bodek (Jan 21, 2014)

Japan Racing jr16 19" 4x10j


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

blackccrubio said:


> Yea, I'm looking for something to slam my cc and that are fully adjustable any recommendations, I have no budget
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you considered bags? If you want to be really low and have adjustable dampening something like Airlift's performance series might be up your alley.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

bodek said:


> Japan Racing jr16 19" 4x10j


Beautiful. :beer:


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

bodek said:


> japan racing jr16 19" 4x10j



sweet jesus!!!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

bodek said:


> Japan Racing jr16 19" 4x10j


Your stance setup is fire 🚒!


----------



## blackccrubio (Apr 27, 2015)

Pound said:


> Have you considered bags? If you want to be really low and have adjustable dampening something like Airlift's performance series might be up your alley.


Thanks man and yea I was looking into bags I just don't have that money yet, possibly in the future because it's definitely the route I want to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clindsey86 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Tire & Offset suggestion?*

Need tire size and offset suggestion if possible please!

I think I've decided to go with the Rotiform BLQ 19x8.5" all the way around on my 2014 CC Sport. Coils are getting installed this weekend. I'd like to get my wheels as close as possible to flush (rather tuck than poke).

The wheels come in an ET35 or ET45 option. What would be my best choice? Do you think spacers will be needed?

And what tire size would you suggest? My thoughts were a 245/35/19 but let me know you thoughts.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

clindsey86 said:


> Need tire size and offset suggestion if possible please!
> 
> I think I've decided to go with the Rotiform BLQ 19x8.5" all the way around on my 2014 CC Sport. Coils are getting installed this weekend. I'd like to get my wheels as close as possible to flush (rather tuck than poke).
> 
> ...


ET35 will be flusher than ET45 in rear.
I had pulled fenders and went ET21 in front. So I am going to say ET 35 all around especially on 8.5 wide. 45 will look breadtruck offset or require spacer to be close to flush, ET35 I would still probably put a spacer on up front, but thats just me. 8mm-12mm.

I use 225/35/19 on my 9" wide.
245/35 will be a pretty wide tire on that rim
What coils you getting?


----------



## clindsey86 (Mar 20, 2015)

S WORD said:


> ET35 will be flusher than ET45 in rear.
> I had pulled fenders and went ET21 in front. So I am going to say ET 35 all around especially on 8.5 wide. 45 will look breadtruck offset or require spacer to be close to flush, ET35 I would still probably put a spacer on up front, but thats just me. 8mm-12mm.
> 
> I use 225/35/19 on my 9" wide.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions! 

I went with the Solo Werks coils. My first time dropping a car so I kept it entry level and in the budget in case I decide I don't like it. Got the front coils installed tonight and I'll do the back tomorrow.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

clindsey86 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> I went with the Solo Werks coils. My first time dropping a car so I kept it entry level and in the budget in case I decide I don't like it. Got the front coils installed tonight and I'll do the back tomorrow.


:thumbup: Solo Werks aren't bad man...and entry level is the way to go. ST, KW v1, Solo Werks, RaceLands gotta start somewhere. You will get a good drop and decent ride from them. I had STs for a while before going to ultra lows and further. Honestly STs met my expectation of ride quality they did not go low enough for me though. I think you will enjoy solowerks! :beer:


----------



## Finneid90 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes or no?

BMW X5 style 63 rims, redrilled to 5x112, silver powdercoat.
Front: 9x19 et48 (+2mm spacer) 
Rear: 10x19 et45
235/35/19" tires all around (Should have 225 in front..)

AP coilovers (need to adjust the height)

Some pics:


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

With a stock suspension on a 2010 CC Sport, will 18 x 9 wheels fit and not rub? If so, what is the widest tire that could be fit? Do I need to go with an 18 X 8 wheel?

I live in the NY/NJ area so I need to be able to deal with the road craters up here... thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

JohnnyMac1 said:


> With a stock suspension on a 2010 CC Sport, will 18 x 9 wheels fit and not rub? If so, what is the widest tire that could be fit? Do I need to go with an 18 X 8 wheel?
> 
> I live in the NY/NJ area so I need to be able to deal with the road craters up here... thank you in advance for the help!


It depends on the offset. What's the offset of the 18x9's?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

van33 said:


> It depends on the offset. What's the offset of the 18x9's?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure - but this is the link to the wheels:

http://www.felgenwerks.com/category/64-18.aspx


----------



## el ray (Oct 22, 2010)

*Question on wheels*

Am planning on staying with coilovers would a 19x10.5 et 20 be a problem to run? Found a killer deal on some wheels but not sure if they'll fit.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

*tire costs*

Hey guys. Are you finding that you spend more $$ for tires on 19s or for 20s?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

JohnnyMac1 said:


> I am not sure - but this is the link to the wheels:
> 
> http://www.felgenwerks.com/category/64-18.aspx


They have an 8" wide with an offset 35 which is fine. You won't rub with those. The 9" ones, you will if you're lowered. If not, your fine. But be aware that there will be a bit of poke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

van33 said:


> They have an 8" wide with an offset 35 which is fine. You won't rub with those. The 9" ones, you will if you're lowered. If not, your fine. But be aware that there will be a bit of poke.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you - what do you mean by "poke"?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

JohnnyMac1 said:


> Thank you - what do you mean by "poke"?


It means that the wheels will stick out of the wheel well, depending on how aggressive the offset is. The pic below is an exaggeration, but you get the point.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

el ray said:


> Am planning on staying with coilovers would a 19x10.5 et 20 be a problem to run? Found a killer deal on some wheels but not sure if they'll fit.


19x10.5 et 20 will look close to this...










Lol :thumbdown:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll just leave this here... Atheos for the win









.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

van33 said:


> 19x10.5 et 20 will look close to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where in florida are you? i see this car everywhere in st. pete lol unless there is just a lot of honda guys doing this


----------



## matty9002 (Jul 17, 2014)

30/35mm PI Springs
19" x 8.5" et45 AVA Phoenix alloys
Uniroyal Rainsport 3's





(iPhone pics, sorry)


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

Installed new wheels and tires. Went with Niche Essen 19x8.5 et35 square setup with 215/35/19 Falken Tires and I am lowered on WRD coilovers. Can what would be recommended sized spacer to bring the front a little more flush? I was thinking like a 3-5mm but not positive.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Anyone running a wheel wider then 10'?
If so, what offset and diameter?


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> I'll just leave this here... Atheos for the win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What rear lower valence is that? (Diffuser)


----------



## trojansbb (May 10, 2015)

Somebody please verify if I'm correct.
I've been researching for awhile now.

This is on a 2015 cc sport Stock suspension

19x9.5 255/35 - ET45

Front- does it rub??
Back- no issues 

19x9.5 255/35 ET35

Front- no issues 
Rear- no issues 


Thanks in advance


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

I could only tell you that I purchased peelers that were 19x9.5 On 255/35 ET 33 and there was too much rubbing for me. I'm actually waiting for my new tires to come in tomorrow 235/35/19 and was told my rubbing issues should be resolved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*



ascarbo27 said:


> where in florida are you? i see this car everywhere in st. pete lol unless there is just a lot of honda guys doing this


I'm in Clearwater. I saw that car in the West Chase area and could help but take a pic :laugh:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Finally got the rims to fit with 235/35/19 for the OEM Peelers! And I know, I need to lower it. Work in progress lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Center caps*

I really need to get center caps for these Peelers. The center bore is 66.6 on the audi rims. Does anyone know where I can get VW center caps that would fit?


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

dgarcia211 said:


> I will be out an out tomorrow in the morning if you want to meet up. I live off of 92 and Cedarcrest. Here is my CC:



Nice set up. What brand and size/spec wheels are these? Thanks


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

sbkim said:


> Nice set up. What brand and size/spec wheels are these? Thanks



I believe these are Mirro 111's? Does this fitment provide that flush look?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Aftermarket_Alloys/Miro_Wheels/ES2539445/


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

sbkim said:


> I believe these are Mirro 111's? Does this fitment provide that flush look?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Aftermarket_Alloys/Miro_Wheels/ES2539445/


Yes that set up will give you a pretty flush look both front and rear.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Eurofication said:


> Yes that set up will give you a pretty flush look both front and rear.


Thank you - would this be the same look as pictured above - which appears to be staggered..


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

sbkim said:


> Thank you - would this be the same look as pictured above - which appears to be staggered..


I believe Derik CC (picture above) have a 8.5 in the front and a 9.0 in the back. Look Amazing every time I see him considering that he his only on springs.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Coilovers*



van33 said:


> Sorry for the delay, Dan. Here are some quick pics. Will take better pictures tomorrow during the day. Just got my wheels and tires set installed today and didn't want to put up pics until then.
> 
> KW V3 Inox - All the way down, front and back (FTG - 24.9" front and 25" rear)
> Wheels - Alzor Style 629 or VW Concept Wheels (19"x 8.5 - 57.1 bore size and 45 offset)
> ...


The Car looks great, but not sure if I'm ready to invest over 2k on coilovers. I love the special that St is running this month, but not sure if $800 is going to cheap on coilovers too. Some many decisions when modifying your car.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

airmax1 said:


> I believe Derik CC (picture above) have a 8.5 in the front and a 9.0 in the back. Look Amazing every time I see him considering that he his only on springs.


I don't see any 9inch setup. is 19 x 9.5 too wide ?


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Maybe just a little, you might be poking just a bit


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

In a few months I'll be rolling around on Rotiform Nue's. Specs are 19x10 ET35. I'll be rolling my fenders 😆


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

My peelers are 19x9.5, tires of 255/35 were too big, had to go 235/35 to eliminate rubbing issues and 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

How far out were the 255s out?


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

This was with the 255's to give you an idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

And the specs on your wheels?


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

19x9.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Et 33 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Alright cool, I'll be set with 19x10 ET35 on 255/35 19, plus the fender rolling


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Post some pics of that 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Upgraded brakes to spruce up my setup.





































OZ SuperTurismo LM
19x8.5 et44
ECS Spacers 12.5mmF/6mmR
Goodyear Eagle F1 235/35R19
R1 Technologies Drilled/Slotted Rotors F/R
Centric Ceramic Pads F/R


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Oem Bentley flying spur

19x9
ET41
tires: 225/35/19

suspension: air lift slam series & rear shortie struts, v2 management, notched frame

I think i could use a little 5mm spacer up front for more flushness

Rear is flush when aired out. I can't even fit a pinkie between the wheel and fender


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

I like!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> Alright cool, I'll be set with 19x10 ET35 on 255/35 19, plus the fender rolling


What suspension are you going to be running? Because unless you are bagged no amount of fender rolling is going to make that work. I currently run a 19x9.5 ET45 with 245/35-19s on just eibach springs, but will be going to 265/30-19s when my tires wear out and I'm expecting to have to roll/pull fenders and run a bit of extra camber to keep from needing mud flaps :laugh:

What you're looking to do will stick out of the fender 17mm further than my setup, which is a lot to my mind. (maths, 1/2" (12.7mm) wider wheel is 6.35mm either direction from center, plus 10mm more offset=17.05mm)

IMG_20140920_132224 by Jon Collier, on Flickr


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

The link to your picture doesn't work.










Assuming the picture above, a 19x9.5 et33 wheel on a 255/35r19 tire, a 10 inch wheel (12.7mm wider) will increase the width on each side by 6.35mm. If I do a et35, I'll be 4.35 mm further out. Rolling the fender will give me the 4.35mm I need


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> Assuming the picture above, a 19x9.5 et33 wheel on a 255/35r19 tire, a 10 inch wheel (12.7mm wider) will increase the width on each side by 6.35mm. If I do a et35, I'll be 4.35 mm further out. Rolling the fender will give me the 4.35mm I need


If you're adding width to the fender, you are actually PULLING your fender not rolling. Rolling only refers to rolling the lip that sticks out from the fender, where as pulling bends the fender out.

In the front you'll look very similar to the setup above, but I was referring to the rear wheels. In my research, the rear wheels stick out approx 8-10mm more than the front (which is why you'll find a lot of people running 12-15mm front and 3-5mm rear spacers with stock wheels for an even flush look). That's where I'm getting my numbers from.

Also don't forget that different tire brands have different sidewall shapes and profiles. I've seen 235s look like 215s and 265s look ultra wide/square. Visually the tire might fit better or worse depending on style, since we're only talking about wheel fitment.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I totally see what you're saying, I want more insight since this will be the first time I drop and stance a car, and what better then a CC!!
That's my next step, I need to find appropriate tires that I can run that'll give me the look I want. Price isn't a issue, I work at a Toyota dealership and tires at cost are pretty cheap 😆


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

How do you think a 20x8.5 up front will do?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> I totally see what you're saying, I want more insight since this will be the first time I drop and stance a car, and what better then a CC!!
> That's my next step, I need to find appropriate tires that I can run that'll give me the look I want. Price isn't a issue, I work at a Toyota dealership and tires at cost are pretty cheap 😆


I've only personally seen a 19x10 ET35 on bagged cars where the negative camber in the rear allows the rim to meet the fender when aired out. Also, the tires are never that wide/square, they are almost always stretched. 

At any daily driving ride height, those wheels are really gonna poke.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

I still need to drop my cc but deciding on coil overs has been harder than I thought. I wish bagging was an option but being that I live in the Northeast and use my car daily, not really an option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> How do you think a 20x8.5 up front will do?


Still don't know your ride height/suspension setup, but unless you run a tire that is too tall, most 8.5" wheel setups are easy fits in the front from ET 25-35.

The correct tire size for a 20x8.5 tire would be 235/30-20, considering overall diameter. 245/30-20 would also be acceptable, but would throw off your speedometer slightly (a MPH or so at 60).


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm on K-sports, dropped nearly all the way down


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

It sits lower right now, especially up front, and slightly in the back


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> It sits lower right now, especially up front, and slightly in the back


The measurement you'd want would be fender to ground, or FTG. My guess is you're about 25" from the highest point of your fender to the ground, maybe a bit less.

When I was 25.5" FTG I did get some fender liner rubbing with my setup, 19x9.5 ET45 and 6mm spacers, 245/35-19 tires:

VW CC VMR V702 by Jon Collier, on Flickr

Anything more aggressive (wider tire or lower offset wheels) with you being lower, front fender liners would need to be removed, front fenders would need to be rolled and maybe pulled. In the rear you might have to run a bit more negative camber (around -2) to tuck the tire in and avoid contact/rubbing. If you look in the rear, there is no lip to roll so any contact here would be fender (really bad) or fender liner.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm at 24 1/4 FTG in the front, 24 in the back


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> I'm at 24 1/4 FTG in the front, 24 in the back


Well then take about an inch away from my pics and that's where you'd be. Anything wider without really stretched tires is a bit much, IMO.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I will stretch tyres, maybe a 245 on a 10 inch wheel. Thank you for the insight man. 👍👍


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> I will stretch tyres, maybe a 245 on a 10 inch wheel. Thank you for the insight man. 👍👍


No problem!

I just found this looking for something unrelated but I thought I'd share:

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/aggressive-wheel-fitment-thread.233636/

Some new Audi A3/S3 fitments. Since the A3 is basically a Jetta, they have to work a little harder to fit what we fit. The one Sepang blue car with the staggered setup is running 19x10 in the back with 245/35-19s and had to pull the rear fenders 15MM! That will give you some idea of stretch and likely what you'd have to do to run that wide of a wheel in the back of a CC.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

See that's what I want, something that's stupid wide it looks aggressive as hell


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> See that's what I want, something that's stupid wide it looks aggressive as hell


Gotta put work in then, those rear fenders are crazy modified and he's running a ton of camber to do that. Looks good but it's no bolt up and go thing.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

It'll be worth it to get that look


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

flipflp said:


> Gotta put work in then, those rear fenders are crazy modified and he's running a ton of camber to do that. Looks good but it's no bolt up and go thing.





AndyGC said:


> It'll be worth it to get that look


10" on slammed static is going to be A LOT of work.

flipflip is 100% on point here. It's perfectly possible but even getting my 20x8.5 setup and 20x9 setup to work on slammed static continues to require work daily.
I ate my rear passanger wheel liner the other day. Front liners no longer in. Your front fenders are going to require work and not to mention a full turn radius will require work on the wheel well metal panels.

Rear I am thinking won't be as much work but there are tons of other clearance issues and LOTs of camber to make it happen. 

If you not going to slam it completely out then things get a ton easier for you. Not on here too often but PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Jay55 (May 20, 2015)

*Lowering*

I have a 2010 vw cc turbo sport what is the best Springs to Lower it??


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

Jay55 said:


> I have a 2010 vw cc turbo sport what is the best Springs to Lower it??


This thread is 150 pages long, pretty much every setup has been covered if you read through it.

Eibach - Mild drop. Comfortable
H&R - A little more aggressive and lower 1.4"
Neuspeed Sport and Race 1.5"/1.8" or so.

"Best" spring is subjective. What's best for me may not be best for you.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

*Miro 111 with tires mountedand balanced*

Anyone know of any reputable vendor who offers Miro 111 wheels/tires mounted and balanced with tire sensors? Carid seems to offer but their prices are $500 more than other vendors who offer wheels and tires separately...

Thanks


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

sbkim said:


> Anyone know of any reputable vendor who offers Miro 111 wheels/tires mounted and balanced with tire sensors? Carid seems to offer but their prices are $500 more than other vendors who offer wheels and tires separately...
> 
> Thanks


nlmotoring.com $750/set of 19's. They sell tires too. 

Not sure about TPMS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Pound said:


> nlmotoring.com $750/set of 19's. They sell tires too.
> 
> Not sure about TPMS
> 
> ...


Thanks Pound - for sure they had the best pricing. Not sure if they mount and balance.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a similar question. Should I go coil overs or springs. I'm not the type that would be constantly adjusting my car. A shop near my office offered me st coil overs for $800+$300 install plus tax. He said that springs would cost the same to install. Should I spend the $800 on the coil over set or just get H&R springs and call it a day?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

If you're not going to adjust maybe go with springs. I'm wishing I had done that after buying crappy Coilovers.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

What coilovers did you get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iobau998 (Jan 10, 2014)

hello everybody

I have a Passat cc with DCC suspension.

I don`t know what to choose: linear or progressive springs. I saw Eibach springs with moderate low rate a linear. H&R with more drop are progressive.

I want to preserve as much as I can comfort function but with moderate drop. (in my country the roads are not so good).

thank you


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Not sure where to put this but it does have something to do with tires. I also do not want to start a new thread with this question.

I have been looking for a new set of tires for some time. I have read the post here and reviewed the many options that we have. I want an all season tire for the 18's "stock" on my 2012 R-line. I have chosen to go with Hankook Ventus Noble 1 S2, in a 245-40-18 set-up. This weekend Discount Tire is offering there Memorial day weekend sale $75 rebate on any upper brand tire....ok I qualify. I get another $60 for putting the sale on my Discount Tire card....qualify. lastly, Hankook is offering a $60 rebate for the purchase of4 tires...qualify. That's a savings of $195 which 2 of them expire after this weekend.

Now my problem, I just clicked over 40,000 miles and I scheduled my service this weekend. I cannot do both, what should I do? Now my factory tires as I was told last week during my rotation will last through the summer. But I can purchase the tires and install them later.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

iobau998 said:


> hello everybody
> 
> I have a Passat cc with DCC suspension.
> 
> ...


Go with the Eibachs, im using them also with DCC and its still really comfort but looks much better.


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

2011 CC
WRD Coilovers (about 3/4 of the way down)
18" Thunders with 235/40 tires


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

Another one from straight on to show fender gap.


----------



## clindsey86 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Wheel Fitment and Tire Width*

So I seem to be having the worse luck finding a wheel that I like for my 2014 CC Sport. The last two wheels I've landed on are both discontinued and impossible to find.

I've moved on to a 3rd wheel choice and I really like it, but im concerned with it potentially poking. I've scanned this forum and can' findt a similar setup. I want the wheel to be flush and want to stay away from any poke. I just installed S1 coilover (sorry, don't have FTG measurement yet).

Here are the wheel specs: 19x8.5 ET32

It sounds like most 8.5" wide wheels are pretty safe, but I don't fully understand offset and in concerned with the lower offset causing it to poke.

Also, coils have definitely killed my ride quality as expected. Will going with a wider tire help? I'm going to run a 35 series tire.

Thanks for the help as always! This forum is awesome.


----------



## 03jettaglivr6 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Cc fitment??*

I'm looking at buying 18" Alzaor wheels with 8" in front & 10" in rear width, was wondering with the off set of 30, are these wheels going to fit?? I don't want to roll my genders or anything else just want to install them!!!! Help!!!!!!!


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

http://www.ngpracing.com/home/?p=3531 if i am reading that correct ill have an apr tune 1


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Is there a 2.0t apr ecu?


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

For 149 I'll buy it


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

AndyGC said:


> For 149 I'll buy it


yes i believe you can mail your ecu in but idk if im reading that right


----------



## clindsey86 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Wheel Fitment ?*



clindsey86 said:


> So I seem to be having the worse luck finding a wheel that I like for my 2014 CC Sport. The last two wheels I've landed on are both discontinued and impossible to find.
> 
> I've moved on to a 3rd wheel choice and I really like it, but im concerned with it potentially poking. I've scanned this forum and can' findt a similar setup. I want the wheel to be flush and want to stay away from any poke. I just installed S1 coilover (sorry, don't have FTG measurement yet).
> 
> ...


Anyone offer some insight? The vendor selling claim the wheel will be spot on and won't poke but I don't want to trust them because I know they obviously want to make the sale.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

sbkim said:


> I don't see any 9inch setup. is 19 x 9.5 too wide ?


Hello, they are 8.5 in the front and 9.5 in the back on H&R Springs.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

dgarcia211 said:


> Hello, they are 8.5 in the front and 9.5 in the back on H&R Springs.


Lol, I know that....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> For 149 I'll buy it


TypeO. 549 is most likely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Sold the bentley wheels last night and just picked up my set of temporary wheels while i wait for my rotiform ccv

they are esm 014 in 19x9.5 ET40 square

tires are 225/35/19

still the same suspension set-up


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

lowpassat said:


> Sold the bentley wheels last night and just picked up my set of temporary wheels while i wait for my rotiform ccv
> 
> they are esm 014 in 19x9.5 ET40 square
> 
> ...


love the set up. the wheels are dope!


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

lowpassat said:


> Sold the bentley wheels last night and just picked up my set of temporary wheels while i wait for my rotiform ccv
> 
> they are esm 014 in 19x9.5 ET40 square
> 
> ...



makes me want a set of OZ turbos SOOOO badly.... too bad they are out of my price range for the near future.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> TypeO. 549 is most likely
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


close, its actually still 599 for the tune but its only 149 for all tuning program options rather than 600+ for all individually


----------



## trojansbb (May 10, 2015)

I just put 19x9.5 ET45 with 245-35 on my car... No rubbing. 2015 cc. At full lock turn I might hear the slightest rub on the fender liner but otherwise clears everything.


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

*Better Photos of new setup.*

19x8.5" ET35 Niche Essen with Falken FK452 215/35/19 

I apologize for the large size of photos, photobucket seems is having a problem with resizing.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

What exhaust are you running?


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

AndyGC said:


> What exhaust are you running?


USP Downpipe and custom catback done at a local shop.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Just picked up my set of 245-40-18
Hankook Ventus S1 Noble 2's. Ordered them over Memorial day weekend and I just finished filling out the forms online for the 3 rebates I received with them. The rebates total $195 and I was considering putting the purchase on hold to do my
40,000 miles DSG service, but after talking to my service guy in Cary I decided to go with the tires. He said that the savings there would almost pay for the DSG service. Going to wait until I need them since I'm currently at 5/32 with the factory Contact pro's.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> close, its actually still 599 for the tune but its only 149 for all tuning program options rather than 600+ for all individually


Used be 599 for all 4 programs. Damn things changed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Used be 599 for all 4 programs. Damn things changed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its only in sale, its usually still that much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*



Jscharff said:


> Its only in sale, its usually still that much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plus u need to get their DP if go stg2 or pay 150 or so? Lol 

Things change and tuners suck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Got something from ECS tuning today.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Got something from ECS tuning today.


What wheels might those be? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Those are 19x8.5 et 35 
MRR GT1 Hyper Silver


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

unctucker said:


> Got something from ECS tuning today.





unctucker said:


> Those are 19x8.5 et 35
> MRR GT1 Hyper Silver


Please post a pic of your CC when you put these on... and ping me so there's no chance that I miss it. I love those wheels.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

You got it. Doing a couple other things first. I'm not lowered and it would be a disgrace to these wheels to not have a proper stance......lol.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

VMR V810 on Konis half way down. 19x8.5 et35 on 245/35 Michelin PSS. Gonna spin them down a little more this weekend. Yes my car is dirty!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> VMR V810 on Konis half way down. Gonna spin them down a little more this weekend. Yes my car is dirty!


Yessssssssss :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Yessssssssss :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


eace:

One more of the dirty girl...I was scouting locations on my lunch


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> eace:
> 
> One more of the dirty girl...I was scouting locations on my lunch


What specs did you end up with? I see 245/35-19 on the tires, which is truthfully such a good fit that I'm starting to think I'd make my life difficult overthinking it. Just isn't often you get something right the first time with modding!


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> What specs did you end up with? I see 245/35-19 on the tires, which is truthfully such a good fit that I'm starting to think I'd make my life difficult overthinking it. Just isn't often you get something right the first time with modding!


I updated my post...But yeah 19x8.5 w/ 245/35/19. et35 front and et45 rear. 4mm spacer up front and 7mm in the rear which brings everything flush and evens the trak on the rear. I plan on grabbing some cheap 9.5's and Nankang NS2R 265/35/18 for some lapping days, I figured I'd keep the street tire at 245.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> I updated my post...But yeah 19x8.5 w/ 245/35/19. et35 front and et45 rear. 4mm spacer up front and 7mm in the rear which brings everything flush and evens the trak on the rear. I plan on grabbing some cheap 9.5's and Nankang NS2R 265/35/18 for some lapping days, I figured I'd keep the street tire at 245.


Very nice! Now we need some side shots to see how everything sits. Well done sir :beer:

I got my alignment done and had the shop set the rear at -2 and it made the world of difference. I'll try to get a picture up for reference.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone heard of ISC N1 Coilovers


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone?....lol.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

*Fender lining question on air*

Hey guys. For those of you that are running air suspensions, are you still using your front fender lining or have you removed it so there's more drop when you air all the way out?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Anyone?....lol.


I think that's a big nope. What do those coilovers offer that the better known brands don't? I think with a lot of parts "if it ain't broken, don't fix it" applies.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

unctucker said:


> Anyone heard of ISC N1 Coilovers


Found a review for a WRX...They seem to be well made, just not a lot of feedback out there. 

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1972530


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> Hey guys. For those of you that are running air suspensions, are you still using your front fender lining or have you removed it so there's more drop when you air all the way out?


I've left mine in so far. They get pulled a bit when I air out (not often), but that hasn't caused any issues yet. I'm thinking of taking them off after marking where the tire hits, then cutting that section out, raising that section, and plastic welding it back in so that it's not pulling on the liner as much when I air out.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> I think that's a big nope. What do those coilovers offer that the better known brands don't? I think with a lot of parts "if it ain't broken, don't fix it" applies.


Better known brands? What is your experience? What brands have you run?
Those questions would apply to your answer.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Pound said:


> Found a review for a WRX...They seem to be well made, just not a lot of feedback out there.
> 
> http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1972530


Thank you. Yes I did see those in my searches.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

The reason I have questions about the N1 Coilovers is that they came up when I did a comparability test to Ksport and BG.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Better known brands? What is your experience? What brands have you run?
> Those questions would apply to your answer.


Sure, brands that are widely used by VW/Audi owners like ST, Koni, KW, H&R, Bilstein, and more recently HPA, SoloWerks, NGP, etc. Big range of prices, uses, strengths and weaknesses there.

I've personally owned ST coilovers which worked just fine but ended up being a bit too harsh for the roads I travel most often. If I were to buy coilovers again, I'd probably go with Koni's for the progressive springs and adjustable damping to save my ride a bit. If I had all the money in the world, I might look into KW Street Comforts or PSS9/10s depending.

It looks like ISC started making WRX coilovers, because that's who talks about them most. If they were a big outfit with testing facilities and a lot of R&D money to determine what's best for each application they cover, that might be just fine, but my guess is they are using somewhat generic spring rates and damper settings. That isn't the case, from my understanding, with big suspension companies like many I named above which is why I would look at those brands first.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

ISC had the option of custom spring and shock set ups which is way out of my experience. What I'm looking for is a comfortable ride with good lowering capabilities. I would go for adjustable damping and the best warranty I could find, and I'm looking at spending around $1,000.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*

I run HPA SHS/KW1 at the moment. They have been on the car for 20 month or so, fronts started to leak recently. They ride really amazing but dont go crazy low....it was low enought at the moment of purchase thou... Got them with lifetime warranty. Found out that their warranty blows! You have to ship out both struts and get rebuild... 

On SHS:

















Currently looking at NGP Type 2 and H&R SS/Ultralows.....


Was thinking to get BroadwayStatics or Scale (rebranded Standard Suspension) - both companies lack customer service! I emailed them on Friday about ordering some and they still havent replied.... Faq them.... I want to spend money and they dont reply, can you imagine if I need to go thru their Warranty??? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> ISC had the option of custom spring and shock set ups which is way out of my experience. What I'm looking for is a comfortable ride with good lowering capabilities. I would go for adjustable damping and the best warranty I could find, and I'm looking at spending around $1,000.


Custom spring and shock setups are pretty much left for track only cars where someone has determined what the best spring rate and damping is for their car.

For your needs, I would stretch your budget a little bit and look at Koni coilovers. Widely accepted to be the most comfortable coilover, and it gets pretty low. Part# 1150-5080 or 1150-5080-1, they are about $1200 most places. I believe the "-1" part number had some revision and is what Tire Rack lists for about $1160 right now.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you. What does the KONI warranty look like? What about the Ksport and the B&G? I see the Lifetime warranty for Koni sorry. ECS has them for 1157, just checked. Those from Koni come up for the GTI is that right?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Thank you. What does the KONI warranty look like? What about the Ksport and the B&G?


Koni has a lifetime warranty, but as far as specifics if there is an issue I'm not sure. The springs on the kits are made by Eibach (one of the biggest manufacturers in the biz) and the shocks in their coilovers are Koni Yellows, which are very highly rated as well.

K-Sport is a company that makes generic coilovers, haven't heard anything good about them really. B&G is the same. Not to say they don't make parts that will probably INSTALL on our cars, they just aren't going to be optimized or have the support that other brand names have.

Unless you get a SMOKING deal on an off-brand coilover, my guess is your experience will be mixed at best.
*
Saw your edit, those coilovers are for MK6 GTIs, which work just fine on 2.0T CCs.*


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

My comment got ignored 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> My comment got ignored
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:wave::laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*



flipflp said:


> :wave::laugh:


Lol 


So whats that revised part by Koni about?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> I run HPA SHS/KW1 at the moment. They have been on the car for 20 month or so, fronts started to leak recently. They ride really amazing but dont go crazy low....it was low enought at the moment of purchase thou... Got them with lifetime warranty. Found out that their warranty blows! You have to ship out both struts and get rebuild...
> 
> On SHS:
> 
> ...


Sorry. Did not see this.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

is that a fart cannon on the jetta next to Serge's car?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Now thinking back, I remember seeing someone here that went from Coilovers to Koni shocks with Eibach springs. The look was almost and I say "almost" like the stance from the Coilovers they had before. How would that be with me going to the 19x8.5 MRR GT1 with a tire size of 245x35x19?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

flipflp said:


> Tire Rack lists for about $1160 right now.





unctucker said:


> ECS has them for 1157, just checked.


Koni kit 1150-5080-1, get it from www.THmotorsports.com

http://thmotorsports.com/koni/koni-coilover-kits/115050801/i-104599.aspx

Best price out there....it was $939 SHIPPED when I checked it, but then I was trying to find a coupon code for you guys and I logged in on the site & then the price went up to $958 SHIPPED 
Probably remembered my IP address or something

Anyways here's a 3% off coupon code too: *threeoffthm2*
OR
For 5% off try: *5offentireorder*

I only know that the 3% one works though on the Konis. Best price I found out there for them, and that's where me & Kareem (KOWCC) ordered ours from.

I also ordered my KW V1's from them (in April), and my Magnaflow exhaust from them last week. Legit seller.

Sometimes, by calling them, you can get an even BETTER price than what's online too...if you want to try calling them :thumbup:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

You ROCK bro. Going to check them out when I get home. Thank you.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Koni kit 1150-5080-1, get it from www.THmotorsports.com
> 
> http://thmotorsports.com/koni/koni-coilover-kits/115050801/i-104599.aspx
> 
> ...


And that is why you are the man! I thought $1100 was a reasonable deal because I had seen the retail for $1300-1400. Under a grand is amazing for these coilovers :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> And that is why you are the man! I thought $1100 was a reasonable deal because I had seen the retail for $1300-1400. Under a grand is amazing for these coilovers :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Yup got mine for $937 shipped thanks to Dan. 

I do have some coil bind clunk at low speeds...Any idea of how to fix this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Now thinking back, I remember seeing someone here that went from Coilovers to Koni shocks with Eibach springs. The look was almost and I say "almost" like the stance from the Coilovers they had before. How would that be with me going to the 19x8.5 MRR GT1 with a tire size of 245x35x19?


I did that, as well as a guy in Florida with a 2014 white R-Line. Probably a few others too. Eibachs and Koni STR.Ts are a pretty cheap and effective combo, but you will sit AT LEAST 1" higher than Koni coilovers at a reasonable drop. I don't want to have it look like I show off my car, but for your reference this is the difference between ST coilovers at ~25" FTG and Eibach springs at ~26". Konis will go a bit lower than the STs:

ST Coilovers all the way down:
VW CC VMR V702 by Jon Collier, on Flickr

Eibachs, definitely more gap in the front because of the fender shape:
IMG_20140920_132224 by Jon Collier, on Flickr


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> Yup got mine for $937 shipped thanks to Dan.
> 
> I do have some coil bind clunk at low speeds...Any idea of how to fix this?
> 
> ...


How low are you? Konis can go lower than they recommend I believe especially in the front, so I think its possible that the lower rate portions of the progressive springs are slapping around because they are loose.

Check the install guide and see what their minimum ride height is on the adjustment range. I know that might mean raising your car, but it could be the only solution. Either that or look where the springs are touching (they will, its normal) and put some thin isolators at those spots.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> So whats that revised part by Koni about?


I found something that said there was a revised front spring because it was potentially binding. I guess that revision was a few years ago now.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> How low are you? Konis can go lower than they recommend I believe especially in the front, so I think its possible that the lower rate portions of the progressive springs are slapping around because they are loose.
> 
> Check the install guide and see what their minimum ride height is on the adjustment range. I know that might mean raising your car, but it could be the only solution. Either that or look where the springs are touching (they will, its normal) and put some thin isolators at those spots.


I'm actually just under 26" up front, (just been too lazy to adjust). I have also heard that Koni's don't like to be set too high either. I'm going to spin them down to 25.5" and see how that goes. If not I will look for some isolators.Thx man


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Pound said:


> Yup got mine for $937 shipped thanks to Dan.
> 
> I do have some coil bind clunk at low speeds...Any idea of how to fix this?
> 
> ...


Have u asked Dan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> I'm actually just under 26" up front, (just been too lazy to adjust). I have also heard that Koni's don't like to be set too high either. I'm going to spin them down to 25.5" and see how that goes. If not I will look for some isolators.Thx man


Yeah check the range and make sure you are in it. I didn't think you were that low but 26" might be just at the top of the adjustment for Koni's. They advertise a 0.8-26" drop so ~26" would be about an inch.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Pound said:


> I do have some coil bind clunk at low speeds...Any idea of how to fix this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check if the sway bar links are tight (upper and lower nuts). That's usually the culprit for low speed clunks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

van33 said:


> Check if the sway bar links are tight (upper and lower nuts). That's usually the culprit for low speed clunks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have brand new links and they are torqued to spec. No issues there. It's definitely coil slap/bind. I've had this in other cars with progressive springs. 
Going to try and do some diy isolators. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Just called Thmotorsports, Dan no longer works there. But I did talk to Logan and he said if I knew Dan he could cut me a break on cost for the Koni Coilovers......$950 shipped to my address.
He said they were cheaper last week but Koni went up on there prices. I guess for the summer maybe.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Just called Thmotorsports, Dan no longer works there. But I did talk to Logan and he said if I knew Dan he could cut me a break on cost for the Koni Coilovers......$950 shipped to my address.
> He said they were cheaper last week but Koni went up on there prices. I guess for the summer maybe.


I believe the Dan people are referring to is snobrdrdan, since he tracked down this deal and shared it with everyone. Good thing they had a Dan there or that convo could have gotten odd haha.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> I believe the Dan people are referring to is snobrdrdan, since he tracked down this deal and shared it with everyone. Good thing they had a Dan there or that convo could have gotten odd haha.


Oh ... Damn.... LoL. That is to funny.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Very nice! Now we need some side shots to see how everything sits. Well done sir :beer:
> 
> I got my alignment done and had the shop set the rear at -2 and it made the world of difference. I'll try to get a picture up for reference.


Following up on this, I put these two pictures side by side to show how much difference a little camber makes in the rear. On the left is -1.3 or -1.5 (cant remember which side was which) and now on the right at -2.0. Pulls that tire in quite nicely I think!

Alignment Comparison by Jon Collier, on Flickr


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Following up on this, I put these two pictures side by side to show how much difference a little camber makes in the rear. On the left is -1.3 or -1.5 (cant remember which side was which) and now on the right at -2.0. Pulls that tire in quite nicely I think!
> 
> Alignment Comparison by Jon Collier, on Flickr


Looks good bro. 265's wouldn't be an issue at all. 
You got me questioning my setup :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Volk TE37: 19x8 +35 and +45
> Michelin Super Sports: 245/35/19
> H&R springs


Just wanted to bring this back because TE37 all the things.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> Looks good bro. 265's wouldn't be an issue at all.
> You got me questioning my setup :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No no, question nothing! Your setup is awesome, only thing I would have done differently is Et35 all around and just spacers up front.

This is a good thing in my mind, but right now its just reference. The wide tire crew is not so well represented here. I MIGHT go to a 265 but 245 or 255/30 would be easier.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

flipflp said:


> Just wanted to bring this back because TE37 all the things.


Thank you! Here's an update.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Just called Thmotorsports, Dan no longer works there. But I did talk to Logan and he said if I knew Dan he could cut me a break on cost for the Koni Coilovers......$950 shipped to my address.
> He said they were cheaper last week but Koni went up on there prices. I guess for the summer maybe.





flipflp said:


> I believe the Dan people are referring to is snobrdrdan, since he tracked down this deal and shared it with everyone. Good thing they had a Dan there or that convo could have gotten odd haha.


^^^
THIS, lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pound said:


> Yup got mine for $937 shipped thanks to Dan.
> 
> I do have some coil bind clunk at low speeds...Any idea of how to fix this?


True coil binding will result in a popping sound, not a clunk.

If it is binding, it's because the strut bearing is not rotating with the spring (they need to move together). The spring stays put instead of turning with the bearing and the tension builds and then releases and creates the pop sound, example:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeBxpKP42qw

For clunking....it can be the subframe shifting (big issue on the B6 Passat, CC, MK5, & MK6).
Also the swaybar links could be loose (as mentioned)

For the springs to make noise, it would have to be during normal driving & hitting bumps that they would be "slapping" together.
Though Koni includes tubing (as an isolator) on the front's dead coils that make contact

I've ran 3 different sets of Koni coilovers on 4 cars, and never once had any noises or issues btw.



flipflp said:


> I found something that said there was a revised front spring because it was potentially binding. I guess that revision was a few years ago now.


Yup, it was 2-3 years ago now. New front springs & new front perches were the revision and that added the "1" onto the end of the kit part number.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Does this kit "1150-5080-1" come with the end links as others or not so due to the fact that it's for the GTI?


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> True coil binding will result in a popping sound, not a clunk.
> 
> If it is binding, it's because the strut bearing is not rotating with the spring (they need to move together). The spring stays put instead of turning with the bearing and the tension builds and then releases and creates the pop sound, example:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeBxpKP42qw
> ...


Yes its binding I can hear the spring pop under tension...clunk is the wrong word. Only at parking lot speeds during full lock. This guy on audizine describes my issue perfectly (he's got PSS10's):

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...hard-turns-theories-on-why-how-to-fix-(PSS10)

Seems common on some progressive coils. I've ordered Tein silencers. We'll see


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> No no, question nothing! Your setup is awesome, only thing I would have done differently is Et35 all around and just spacers up front.
> 
> This is a good thing in my mind, but right now its just reference. The wide tire crew is not so well represented here. I MIGHT go to a 265 but 245 or 255/30 would be easier.


I actuallly went with et 45 beacuse of this post right hurrr...



ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Thanks! There's a short story concerning the wheels. First, they're authentic Volk TE37L models that came off a B5 Audi S4. Sizes are 19x8.5 +35 but I had to take 6m off the rear wheels so they can sit square. The rears are +40 now and the work was done by COR here in Miami. Before the mod, +35 poked too much in the rear and rubbed like all hell with Michelin Pilot Super Sports which are 245/35/19. I had them custom powder coated to a shade darker than the OEM Volk graphite gray and it's in a semi gloss/matte finish. Springs are Eibach.


Some camber would have fixed it but I didn't want to add any. Live n learn


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> I actuallly went with et 45 beacuse of this post right hurrr...
> 
> 
> 
> Some camber would have fixed it but I didn't want to add any. Live n learn


ET 45 definitely gets you more clearance and wiggle to use spacers as you see fit. I've thought about varied offsets but then you basically have a staggered wheel setup which I want to avoid. I like being able to rotate my tires when I remember to :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Does this kit "1150-5080-1" come with the end links as others or not so due to the fact that it's for the GTI?


No, they don't

You reuse the stock ones 
_GTI and CC use the same end links anyways_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pound said:


> Yes its binding I can hear the spring pop under tension...clunk is the wrong word. Only at parking lot speeds during full lock. This guy on audizine describes my issue perfectly (he's got PSS10's):
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...hard-turns-theories-on-why-how-to-fix-(PSS10)
> 
> Seems common on some progressive coils. I've ordered Tein silencers. We'll see


And you used new strut bearings when you installed them?

Strut mounts were installed in the correct orientation too?
And the front end links are tight?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> No, they don't
> 
> You reuse the stock ones
> _GTI and CC use the same end links anyways_


Thanks. Look....I really appreciate everyone here with all the answers and advice. After talking here and doing other research, I'm in for the Koni Coilovers. I should be able to place my order this time next month. Thanks again.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> And you used new strut bearings when you installed them?
> 
> Strut mounts were installed in the correct orientation too?
> And the front end links are tight?


Yep all brand new Lemforder stuff including the TT mounts. 

Everything is torqued to spec and installed correctly.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pound said:


> Yep all brand new Lemforder stuff including the TT mounts.
> 
> Everything is torqued to spec and installed correctly.


Dunno man....I've never had any noises and I've had *tons* of different setups on all my newer VW's

Try the Tein silencers/wraps and see if that helps


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Pound said:


> Yep all brand new Lemforder stuff including the TT mounts.
> 
> Everything is torqued to spec and installed correctly.


Did you include the rubber collar/bushing piece that holds bottom of the mount and the top of strut piston rod? 
Once mount is off, flip over and you should see that piece. 
From my experience when I installed my H&R Ultralows, I forgot those 2 pieces and I thought I didn't miss anything until I experience the slight clunking noise. I had to rehecked the front suspension.

See where 8 and 1 are binded together and there should be the bushing piece in between. Not number 6.
I can't seem to find the part number or picture for it. That's an important piece to prevent the slight binding noise (especially when you're turning at low speed)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^^
You're referring to the strut bearing, which slides into the bottom of the strut mount (part #7 on the diagram)


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^^
> You're referring to the strut bearing, which slides into the bottom of the strut mount (part #7 on the diagram)


Not strut bearing.
The bushing piece where the arrow's pointing. That piece is supposed to be there.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> Not strut bearing.
> The bushing piece where the arrow's pointing. That piece is supposed to be there.


Thanks man. I'm pretty sure that bushing is in there but I will double check it when I get some time. Gonna try the tein silencers and see how it goes from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*New photo 2015*








... 

and new set up REAR brakes from R36


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> The bushing piece where the arrow's pointing. That piece is supposed to be there.


Ummm...NO

Not OEM/from the factory, and definitely not with the Konis

KW's/ST's/HPA's & some H&R coilovers (that I know of) include a little black plastic piece that snaps in there. And that's only because it fills the void there in the mount, for their included bump stops....that's all. It's a filler piece, doesn't do anything else


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Dredr1 said:


> ...
> 
> and new set up REAR brakes from R36


your car looks sooo similar to mines.. lol:beer:


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

yusuke280 said:


> your car looks sooo similar to mines.. lol:beer:


 sent photo of your car


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Changing out my wheels and tires soon.... After my Koni Coilovers are installed.
Do I purchase new TPMS for the new set or can I use the factory set?
If I purchase a new set, what recommended parts are out there?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Changing out my wheels and tires soon.... After my Koni Coilovers are installed.
> Do I purchase new TPMS for the new set or can I use the factory set?
> If I purchase a new set, what recommended parts are out there?


Just turn it off thru VagCom, it's the cheaper route 
(don't have to buy or pay to swap sensors)


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*

Gotcha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisCC (Jan 21, 2015)

*Figured I'd finally post a pic of mine now that it's done. (ish)*

H&R coilovers, H&R rear sway, Vossen 20x8.5 with 245/30R20. (sorry for cell quality)


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Would you mind telling me your fender to ground clearance? Really thinking about putting 20's on my CC

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisCC (Jan 21, 2015)

*^*

I'll go measure, but depending on whether you have the 4cylinder or 6, the oil pan is an issue. Fyi I'm running 235/30. My mistake.


----------



## ChrisCC (Jan 21, 2015)

*^^*

25 1/4" f/l and f/r, r/l, for some reason my r/r won't sit the same.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Okay so if I was to do 20s, I'd be screwed. My clearance is 24 1/2 up front and 24 1/4 in the back

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

That's on stock 17s on 235/45

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisCC (Jan 21, 2015)

That all depends; if you keep the overall wheel and tire diameter the same you won't have issues. I.E. my 20's with tire are 24 3/4" in diameter, my factory 18's are 24 1/2". Also helps if you have adjustable coilovers. Not sure if you do. Whatever you end up doing just make sure to do a test fit. Best of luck! I'm sure you'll find a way to get em on there.:thumbup:


----------



## ChrisCC (Jan 21, 2015)

Better pics for you Andy :wave:


----------



## dj2l8b (Jun 17, 2015)

Here is my 2012 VW CC GT
Vinyl wrapped in a Mystique Satin Blue with VW racing Springs 
On Falken Ziex ZE 914 235/40/R18


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

ChrisCC said:


> That all depends; if you keep the overall wheel and tire diameter the same you won't have issues. I.E. my 20's with tire are 24 3/4" in diameter, my factory 18's are 24 1/2". Also helps if you have adjustable coilovers. Not sure if you do. Whatever you end up doing just make sure to do a test fit. Best of luck! I'm sure you'll find a way to get em on there.


Good info! 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

As of right now I'm pretty firm on these Niche Projekt 18 x 9.5 ET25 Most likely going to wrap them in 245/40s to get a very slight stretch. (Maybe 225s) If my math is correct, I'll be 36.1 mm outwards from oem. It's close to an inch and a half, but with fender pulling and rolling, I should be able to get them under there.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Fancy wheel fitment calculator gave me better specs


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

What suspension are you running Andy? It's going to be a tough job to get an extra inch+ out of the fenders by pulling alone. An ET45 9.5" wheel is nearly flush, an ET35 is a bit aggressive and pokes, but an ET25 is way out there unless you are on air running tons of camber.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm on K-sports, right now I still have some room for adjustment to go lower. I still want to be functional!


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I do want to be et 25 all the way around, but if it's too wide and the fenders can't be pulled that far then I will just do a 35. I do want to be square I don't want to be staggered so a 9.5 will be going all the way around . I have a lot of room to play with in the front and the back not so much.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> I'm on K-sports, right now I still have some room for adjustment to go lower. I still want to be functional!


Then I would highly reconsider running a wheel with that low of an offset. I don't think I've ever seen a CC with wildly pulled fenders, only ones that have been a full cut and weld "wide body" setup. Just don't think the fender shape allows for much. A Mk4, sure. The CC with it's flat fender lips, not so much.

For reference, here is a 19x9.5 ET 40 setup that is very low static with probably -2.5ish degrees of camber. You'd be another 15mms out from that.:


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Finally a picture I can reference from! Those wheels also come in a offset of 35, I need to do some calculations during my lunch hour


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> Finally a picture I can reference from! Those wheels also come in a offset of 35, I need to do some calculations during my lunch hour


I can do that too, 19x9.5 ET34 rears, 235/35-19 tires I believe:



















Basically a lot of tire stretching and camber to make that work.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

So based on that setup, if I was to do a 35 offset I need to run lots of camber. Running less camber would require me to roll and pull the fenders , but not a whole lot.
I'm good with that 👍👍


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> So based on that setup, if I was to do a 35 offset I need to run lots of camber. Running less camber would require me to roll and pull the fenders , but not a whole lot.
> I'm good with that 👍👍


And some tire stretch, 225/40 or 235/40 I would guess. You are really only going to have issues in the rear, up front with rolled fenders you'll be relatively safe. Just no turns into driveways with the wheel cranked haha.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I can barely do it now, and I'm on stock 17s! It won't be much of a change I guess. But if a 35 offset will give me less headaches, then I'll do that with a 235/40


----------



## sjohn28 (Sep 11, 2014)

Finally something to post. Quick phone shot. Just need to decide to lower or not since I'm probably tempting fate on these roads already. Hopefully the pic works.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

Anyone rocking Neuspeed RSe12s or RSe14s on their CC? I'd love to see photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

Pound said:


> ST Coils, Neuspeed RSE14 19x8 et45
> 225/35/19
> 
> Going to be selling this setup for some 19x9 and 245's or possibly wider


This is mine. Search the thread for RSE14. There was another white one I think. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sjohn28 said:


> Finally something to post. Quick phone shot. Just need to decide to lower or not since I'm probably tempting fate on these roads already. Hopefully the pic works.


Nice :thumbup:

If you decide to lower it, shoot me a PM...I can help you out.
I'm in Livonia and I've done a "few" CC's


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

Dredr1 said:


> ...
> 
> and new set up REAR brakes from R36


What size wheels and offset are those? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Just throwing this out there. Are 265s even possible?


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Here's my 265-30's on 19 x 10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

And the et?


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

not sure but here's another. Plenty on 265's. Offset would need to fairly high to fit 9.5+ (et45+)



withoutcomp1 said:


> Picked up a 13 R-Line in June just threw some wheels in it last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

With no rolling or pulling of fenders correct?


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

AndyGC said:


> With no rolling or pulling of fenders correct?


Correct. There is nothing really to roll on the rear. Inner fender is flat


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Makes me wonder how much further out with pulled fenders


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

FriscoBrah said:


> What size wheels and offset are those?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is 9x20 et46 and 245-30 r20


----------



## thatccguy (Sep 18, 2014)

4th of July weekend rolling shot in Long Beach,CA.
-H&R SS Performance coils
-AME Shallen LXs 3D Chrome
F- 19x8.5 et40 
R- 19x10 et45
Tires- Toyo Proxes 4plus
F-235/35
R-245/35


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Finally lowered yesterday after having the coils just sitting in the garage for almost 3 months

















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krayg (May 25, 2013)

*Clearance issues*

Hey guys, I just replaced my stock wheels with some 20s and am having some rubbing issues when I hit bumps in the road. Running 245/35R20 on 20x8.5 KMC wheels. Any advice on how to eliminate this? Replace the shocks and struts, trim?


----------



## Krayg (May 25, 2013)

Here is a pic of the car










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

What are the offsets? Easiest way is to add some negative camber in the rear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

You are off on size. Bet the rear is rubbing on the fender liner by the fuel tank neck. 

For 20" you should be at 245/30/20 not 35

That will make your speedo off also.


----------



## Krayg (May 25, 2013)

Yep, they are hitting the fender liner on both sides. Behind it is a pinch weld, not sure if I can grind it any. I think they are also tapping the top of the fender when I get a good bump. 
If I put some camber in it will that wear them out faster? The offset is 35 if I remember correctly 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Offset is fine I'm just saying you went with a tire size up. Depending on where you got the tires see if you can get 30 sidewall instead of 35. Offset is fine at 35 no problem there


----------



## Krayg (May 25, 2013)

I just went with what they recommended for close to the right size. Speedo is perfect right now

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## B3owner (May 18, 2010)

AndyGC said:


> Fancy wheel fitment calculator gave me better specs




Where oh where is this calculator


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

B3owner said:


> Where oh where is this calculator


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krayg (May 25, 2013)

Willtheyfit.com

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

My current set up......

TSW Donington 
19x8 ET32 Front 215/35/19
19x9.5 ET 40 Rear 225/35/19

Air Lift Slam Series Front
Double Bellow Rear
V2 Management


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Robotninja636 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


What size are your peelers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

MKV06 said:


> What size are your peelers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


18*8.5 not sure of the offset as they came with the car 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

What size tires you running ? I have 19s on 235-35 255 were too big because the rims are 19x9. I was wondering if you by chance had 245s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

MKV06 said:


> What size tires you running ? I have 19s on 235-35 255 were too big because the rims are 19x9. I was wondering if you by chance had 245s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 225/40 and its perfect. 255 is waaaaay too wide, I can see how you had issues 

On my old 240sx with a 10" rear I was running 255s


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

i run 255/35 on 9.5 + 40 wheel.
Lowered on ST's 
No issues except for rear slight rub with full tank and with passengers. Front rub little on the fender liners but only at the full lock.


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Here is mine*

Anyone know what thickness of wheel spacers will set my factory wheels out to the edge of the fender ?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

racerCC47 said:


> Anyone know what thickness of wheel spacers will set my factory wheels out to the edge of the fender ?


Front: 12-15mm
Rear: 5-8mm

Your view of "flush" could be different than others though. Here was my car on ST coilovers, 12mm front 6mm rear:

Soooflusshhhhhh by Jon Collier, on Flickr


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks Flip


----------



## beasy40 (Jul 27, 2010)

*2012 cc on fk's*

suspension fk's with no helpers in front

wheel: avant garde m230


----------



## cjinternational (Mar 27, 2015)

Set up is identical to mine except my car is white metallic gold, with the black glass roof on gloss black 19" peelers stx coils spun all the way down.


----------



## cjinternational (Mar 27, 2015)

Robotninja636 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Set up is identical to mine, st x coils spun all the way down, oem 19" Audi peelers gloss black, car color is white metallic gold


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

20x9 et 35 then added 5mm spacer 225/30/20 
20x10 et 50 245/30/20 
H&R coils 1/4in to go in the front perches removed in the rear


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

New here ... 
Audi S5 Stock Wheels 19x8.5 ET35 66.6 with 235/35/19 Pirellis
Eibach Pro-Kit Lowering Springs for Audi A3 P8


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

20x9 et35 | 245/30/20


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

cjinternational said:


> Set up is identical to mine, st x coils spun all the way down, oem 19" Audi peelers gloss black, car color is white metallic gold



What size tires do you run on those peelers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

yusuke280 said:


> 20x9 et35 | 245/30/20



If you have original rims, you have ET29


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

washanobotit said:


> 20x9 et 35 then added 5mm spacer 225/30/20
> 20x10 et 50 245/30/20
> H&R coils 1/4in to go in the front perches removed in the rear


TOP ! very nice set up !


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Work VSKF 19x9 +38 (5mm spacer in the front to clear airlift performance struts) on 235/35/19


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Pictures not giving you justice, looking great!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

airmax1 said:


> Pictures not giving you justice, looking great!


Were you at C&O last month?? I think I saw your CC!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Were you at C&O last month?? I think I saw your CC!


Yep,


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

airmax1 said:


> Yep,


Yea we definitely saw it.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

I saw the car but couldn't remember your name and by the time I worked down that row the car was gone, we'll have to park all the VW's together next time!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

bobbysanders22 said:


> I saw the car but couldn't remember your name and by the time I worked down that row the car was gone, we'll have to park all the VW's together next time!


I think I still have your number, I let you know next time we meet.


----------



## rhico718 (Jan 16, 2015)

*here my baby*


----------



## Laybac (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm seriously thinking of getting these. 19x8.5, 19x9.5, or 19x10.5 with a ET of 25, 33, 35, or 45
Not sure what to run on tires yet.
Thoughts?


























Sent from my cell yo!


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Laybac said:


> I'm seriously thinking of getting these. 19x8.5, 19x9.5, or 19x10.5 with a ET of 25, 33, 35, or 45
> Not sure what to run on tires yet.
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


I came

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## trojansbb (May 10, 2015)

Love them , that's what I run http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7231180


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuchoCC-Rline (May 24, 2015)

13' cc rline with bc racing coilovers. 20mm upfront and 12 mm rear spacers. Wished my coilovers went lower in the front but the ride quality is amazing











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Robotninja636 said:


> I came
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


No joke, I laughed for a good 10 minutes lol


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

*2011 cc 6mt*

Here are a couple somewhat recent pics of my cc

Wheels: Velgen VMB5 20x9 et32 (square setu)
Tires 235/35/20 (will be switching to 245/30/20)
Suspension: Neuspeed race springs (will be switching to coils cause struts and shocks are blown)


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Great pics and car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

2013 Lux
20x8.5 ET35
235/30
H&R Coilovers front all the way down collar in, rear pulled adjuster


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Laybac (Jul 28, 2015)

NedRager said:


> 2013 Lux
> 20x8.5 ET35
> 235/30
> H&R Coilovers front all the way down collar in, rear pulled adjuster


Slick! And your grass is so dang green! 

Sent from my cell yo!


----------



## Laybac (Jul 28, 2015)

yusuke280 said:


>


Every time i think i have found the wheels I'm buying, i see wheels like these, sick!  

Sent from my cell yo!


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Laybac said:


> Slick! And your grass is so dang green!
> 
> Sent from my cell yo!


agreed! neat car too  a bit of height adjustment front/rear would finish it off :thumbup:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Laybac said:


> Every time i think i have found the wheels I'm buying, i see wheels like these, sick!
> 
> Sent from my cell yo!


thank you! enjoy the modding :beer:


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

NedRager said:


> 2013 Lux
> 20x8.5 ET35
> 235/30
> H&R Coilovers front all the way down collar in, rear pulled adjuster




Nice another CC in the Charleston area, now there are three here, one bagged and two static.......


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Laybac said:


> Slick! And your grass is so dang green!
> 
> Sent from my cell yo!


Must be from Texas too? Lol. I am watering my lawn almost every evening trying to stay ahead of this 105° heat.


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a stock '14 CC that I'm lowering with an Eibach Pro-kit. I was possibly buying wheels and tires this weekend from someone, 18x8.5 et35 wheels with 245/40/18 tires. 

Will I run into rubbing issues at all? Any other concerns?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

19x8.5 Verde Parallax with 235/35 Dunlop rubber with stock suspension


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys hoping someone can give me a suggestion on wheel size.

I'm looking at some 18x8, et45 wheels looking to run 235/40 tires. Have h&r springs. Would I need spacers or would 45mm be pretty flush?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AJ_CC said:


> Hey guys hoping someone can give me a suggestion on wheel size.
> 
> I'm looking at some 18x8, et45 wheels looking to run 235/40 tires. Have h&r springs. Would I need spacers or would 45mm be pretty flush?


Those will sit 4mm's IN more than stock....you'll want spacers :thumbup:


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

NedRager said:


> 2013 Lux
> 20x8.5 ET35
> 235/30
> H&R Coilovers front all the way down collar in, rear pulled adjuster


I really like that rear window spoiler. where did you find that?


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Those will sit 4mm's IN more than stock....you'll want spacers :thumbup:



+ how many mm would you suggest?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Pottle said:


> I really like that rear window spoiler. where did you find that?


Hey... I was the first one to test fit this spoiler. Its made by spoiler king 

Here is the best deal on it 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361149550739&globalID=EBAY-US 

My bae w it on: 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AJ_CC said:


> + how many mm would you suggest?


With 18x8, ET45 wheels....

15mm front
10mm rear


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> With 18x8, ET45 wheels....
> 
> 15mm front
> 10mm rear


Thabks, they also make the wheel in 35mm offset, so I might not even have to mess with spacers. :thumbup:

Why not 10mm or 15mm all around? Why more in front?


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Hey... I was the first one to test fit this spoiler. Its made by spoiler king
> 
> Here is the best deal on it
> 
> ...


Not sure if I was the first to test fit their trunk spoiler, but if so, it's a great product 👍👍


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AJ_CC said:


> Thabks, they also make the wheel in 35mm offset, so I might not even have to mess with spacers. :thumbup:
> 
> Why not 10mm or 15mm all around? Why more in front?


ET35 would be better/ideal, but YOU said 18x8,ET45

The fronts tuck in more than the rears, and you don't want to rub in the front....front fenders & paint are expensive 

So you could go ET35, no spacers at all, or maybe add a 5mm if you really want with those to the front :thumbup:


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> ET35 would be better/ideal, but YOU said 18x8,ET45
> 
> The fronts tuck in more than the rears, and you don't want to rub in the front....front fenders & paint are expensive
> 
> So you could go ET35, no spacers at all, or maybe add a 5mm if you really want with those to the front :thumbup:


Thanks buddy!


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

This might be really dumb, and I may receive flack, but 11x19 with a et55.3(?) on the rears of my 15' r line? Do able? I feel like that's way too wide. Oem struts


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

sellinagolf said:


> This might be really dumb, and I may receive flack, but 11x19 with a et55.3(?) on the rears of my 15' r line? Do able? I feel like that's way too wide. Oem struts


Do-able yes. I just wouldn't recommend it. Would look funky at stock hieght too.

The inner clearance would be reduced by almost 5 cm. The the wheel would move 3cm more out toward the fender additionally. With stock fenders you will poke. Likely would need camber and if you ever lowered your car youd rub on the inside if you didn't already. I've seen 10.5x19 on a CC and it had pulled rear fenders and wasn't too low. I don;t know the ET specs tho.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Actually your outter edge clearence many not result in a poke, likely more flush. It would be the inside toward the strut you would need to worry about.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

What wheels are 11x19 that you want btw?


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

I really want these lambo wheels. But unless I order them from a dealer no one is selling 4 front wheels. 😕










The fronts are 19x8.5 et41.9


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

sellinagolf said:


> I really want these lambo wheels. But unless I order them from a dealer no one is selling 4 front wheels. 😕
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hartmannwheels.com

HLP-410-GS:M is the part number you are looking for. Good replicas in the right sizes.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Hartmannwheels.com
> 
> HLP-410-GS:M is the part number you are looking for. Good replicas in the right sizes.


Rotiform blq.. Similar to these.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

B..but they're not lambo wheels.

Edit: googled the rotiforms and like those a lot.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

sellinagolf said:


> B..but they're not lambo wheels.
> 
> Edit: googled the rotiforms and like those a lot.


As close as you will get with out paying that hefty price. I've seen some cars with the blq on them. Look good. A bit to busy for liking, but not bad


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

Iforged fs sprint 3 piece redone for new camo theme
20x9.5 20x11










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtgbroker22 (Jan 4, 2014)

LuchoCC-Rline said:


> 13' cc rline with bc racing coilovers. 20mm upfront and 12 mm rear spacers. Wished my coilovers went lower in the front but the ride quality is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because of these pix, I ordered 20mm and 12.5mm spacers from ECS, yesterday. Love the stance... car looks great, man.


Jeff L.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you need to get new wheel nuts as well with spacers ? I'm looking into getting them as well

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

18x8.5 et35 VMR V701 wrapped in 245/40/18, freshly lowered with an Eibach Pro-kit. Somewhat beefy, not ideal tires, but it was a cheap enough package deal on the forums and the tires are actually working out well on the crappy Baltimore roads.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Devilz said:


> Do you need to get new wheel nuts as well with spacers ? I'm looking into getting them as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


14x1.5x27 bolt is for OEM wheels. If you are going to add spacers add the width of the spacer to the 27 mm length of the bolt. You need to test the new longer bolt before installing all the way around. Put your wheel on then 1 bolt. Be sure it turns 6 complete turns before touching the wheel. If your good there then go at it. I know this for a fact as I just went through the same process and rather guess at it, I asked my friend Kevin at Keffer VW here in NC. This is the process he recommended for stock wheels or aftermarket wheels when adding spacers. Hope this helps.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

unctucker said:


> 14x1.5x27 bolt is for OEM wheels. If you are going to add spacers add the width of the spacer to the 27 mm length of the bolt. You need to test the new longer bolt before installing all the way around. Put your wheel on then 1 bolt. Be sure it turns 6 complete turns before touching the wheel. If your good there then go at it. I know this for a fact as I just went through the same process and rather guess at it, I asked my friend Kevin at Keffer VW here in NC. This is the process he recommended for stock wheels or aftermarket wheels when adding spacers. Hope this helps.


So if I get 20mm spacers, I need 47mm length bolt to hold the wheel securely and what if I get wheels other than OEM does bolts need changing afterwards or I can still use same bolts?

Thanks


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

No. You can not use them for both sets. OEM are Conical seat. Aftermarket are Ball seat.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sellinagolf said:


> B..but they're not lambo wheels.


Oh yeah....don't wanna lose those scene points


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> No. You can not use them for both sets. OEM are Conical seat. Aftermarket are Ball seat.


You have that backwards. OEM wheels are ball seat, and most aftermarket wheels are cone seat. A lot of "replica" wheels designed for VW and Audi still use the factory ball seat bolts, so check with your wheel company first.


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

Put on ST coils, MK2 TTRS strut mounts, and H&R 24mm rear sway.

5 threads left front and rear.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> You have that backwards. OEM wheels are ball seat, and most aftermarket wheels are cone seat. A lot of "replica" wheels designed for VW and Audi still use the factory ball seat bolts, so check with your wheel company first.


As I said before. I just "9-19-2015" had a set of Gorilla chrome lug bolts installed on my factory set of Mallory wheels on my 2012 R-line, and they were conical set. Before I purchased them I called Kevin at Keffer VW to verify what Discount Tire was offering.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> As I said before. I just "9-19-2015" had a set of Gorilla chrome lug bolts installed on my factory set of Mallory wheels on my 2012 R-line, and they were conical set. Before I purchased them I called Kevin at Keffer VW to verify what Discount Tire was offering.


Hi, my name is Jon and I'm the national sales manager at Gorilla Automotive. :wave:

You were misinformed, factory wheels use a 14mm x 1.50 thread, 27mm threaded length with a R13 radius or ball seat. That would be Gorilla part number 18018 for a chrome lug bolt. If that's not what you were sold, you have the wrong bolts and need to swap them asap.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

That's not the part# I have. I'm very surprised that a major tire company has the wrong information about our cars, let alone someone that works on VWs on a daily basis. I took your information to heart and looked at the part # on the box I have. I also looked at the oem bolts in the box as well " had them save all the bolts and put them in the gorilla box".....they are Ball seat. I apologize for any wrong information that has been put out here by myself. I was misinformed and plan on taking this matter up with there manager in the AM.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Hi, my name is Jon and I'm the national sale manager at Gorilla Automotive. :wave:
> 
> You were misinformed, factory wheels use a 14mm x 1.50 thread, 27mm threaded length with a R13 radius or ball seat. That would be Gorilla part number 18018 for a chrome lug bolt. If that's not what you were sold, you have the wrong bolts and need to swap them asap.


Thank you.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> That's not the part# I have. I'm very surprised that a major tire company has the wrong information about our cars, let alone someone that works on VWs on a daily basis. I took your information to heart and looked at the part # on the box I have. I also looked at the oem bolts in the box as well " had them save all the bolts and put them in the gorilla box".....they are Ball seat. I apologize for any wrong information that has been put out here by myself. I was misinformed and plan on taking this matter up with there manager in the AM.


Please give me a call at the office tomorrow if you have any questions! I agree its a bit strange for people to get that wrong. I know the info discount has and they should not have made that mistake.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

flipflp said:


> Hi, my name is Jon and I'm the national sales manager at Gorilla Automotive. :wave:


:laugh:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> :laugh:


Couldn't help myself.

Also, since yesterday I don't think unctucker's situation has resolved due to a lot of misinformation.

Any interest in me starting a separate thread to discuss wheel basics and lug bolts/lug nuts? I have no intentions on making it a Gorilla advertisement but I'd love to share my fairly specific knowledge on those topics if there is interest.


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sittin on raceland ultimos for the moment. Going to upgrade the coilovers next season.


----------



## joshfear13 (Sep 23, 2015)

*2010 cc R-LINE*


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Those wheel*



Dredr1 said:


> ...
> 
> and new set up REAR brakes from R36




1st time posting anything on here, but I'm picking up those exact wheels from a friend. Audi A8 20x9 et 46 machined w/ anthracite. Do you have anymore pics of your car with them?? They look so good on your CC.
I have 2013 CC Reflex Silver
Thanks


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

there:

























ktb828 said:


> 1st time posting anything on here, but I'm picking up those exact wheels from a friend. Audi A8 20x9 et 46 machined w/ anthracite. Do you have anymore pics of your car with them?? They look so good on your CC.
> I have 2013 CC Reflex Silver
> Thanks


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dredr1 said:


> there:


Nice bro, thanks for the pics. I just picked up the same wheels and test fitted them yesterday. He had them on an A8 before he put on some Vossen wheels on his car. Currently the tires he had are too big for my CC so I have a question for you. Are you happy with the tire size 245/30/20? I don't know if should get 235/30/20 with a slight stretch or have a bit more rubber on the road with a 245/30/20.

Thanks for your advice....









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

ktb828 said:


> Nice bro, thanks for the pics. I just picked up the same wheels and test fitted them yesterday. He had them on an A8 before he put on some Vossen wheels on his car. Currently the tires he had are too big for my CC so I have a question for you. Are you happy with the tire size 245/30/20? I don't know if should get 235/30/20 with a slight stretch or have a bit more rubber on the road with a 245/30/20.
> 
> Thanks for your advice....
> 
> ...


Only test fitted the driver's side plus the passenger side was off the driveway in the grass too. The car wasn't level, and I know the gap looks huge on the rear wheel. Once I have all four wheels with the correct tires it won't look so drastic. Definitely gonna lower it though. Just not in the budget right now. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Resolved..... Discount Tire has the wrong information in there system for the CC. When purchasing new lug bolts, there system pulls up conical lugs. As mentioned earlier, oem use ball seat. Took my car back and had the oem lugs reinstalled. They ordered the correct lugs and should be here from Gorilla by Monday. The correct lugs are also twice as much which Discount Tire said would be in them.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

ktb828 said:


> Nice bro, thanks for the pics. I just picked up the same wheels and test fitted them yesterday. He had them on an A8 before he put on some Vossen wheels on his car. Currently the tires he had are too big for my CC so I have a question for you. Are you happy with the tire size 245/30/20? I don't know if should get 235/30/20 with a slight stretch or have a bit more rubber on the road with a 245/30/20.
> 
> Thanks for your advice....
> 
> ...


225/30/20 all day!


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

S WORD said:


> 225/30/20 all day!


Sooooo 225 wide?? The wheels I'm putting on are 20x9. What are you running on yours? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Gen 2 cc lowered on eibach pro kit springs with stock shocks. 
Plan on running these wheels https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswage...market_Alloys/Alzor_Wheels/19_inch/ES2652316/
with 245/40/19 tires. I test fitted a set of audi peeler wheels with those tires on and it was very very close to the fender liner in the front with the wheels turned. The wheels were flush with the fender when straight. Should I be worried about rubbing? The wheels were 19x8 with an offset of either 35 or 55, it was very unclear and couldn't really tell what was written on the back


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AndreiMTM said:


> Gen 2 cc lowered on eibach pro kit springs with stock shocks.
> Plan on running these wheels https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswage...market_Alloys/Alzor_Wheels/19_inch/ES2652316/
> with 245/40/19 tires. I test fitted a set of audi peeler wheels with those tires on and it was very very close to the fender liner in the front with the wheels turned. The wheels were flush with the fender when straight. Should I be worried about rubbing? The wheels were 19x8 with an offset of either 35 or 55, it was very unclear and couldn't really tell what was written on the back


Why are you running such big tires (245/40/19)??
_(1.25" bigger in overall diameter than the recommended size)
_
Should be running 235/35/19's (OEM size), and it'll be perfect/no issues


----------



## 615McCord (Feb 6, 2012)

*eibach springs*

Gen 2 cc lowered on eibach pro kit springs with stock shocks. Are the same springs for 2009-2012 the same for 2013-2015


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Reason that the tires are so big is because they came on a set of peelers that I bought, and turned out that all 4 wheels are cracked and it's not worth for me to repair them, so I thought i'd just run the tires since they are good tires and get a different set of 19's. Not sure what I want to do at this moment, will probably end up selling these tires and going with the original plan of getting golf r talladegas. Sorry for the noob questions, not very familiar with cc offsets etc since I came from the b6 a4 platform haha, new to the newer car game


----------



## TheXIIIth (Sep 17, 2015)

Veedubin02 said:


> I never posted any of the current setup.
> Same as previous wheels: MRR HR2 19x8.5 ET35
> Same tires: General Exclaim UHP 225/35/19
> New suspension: K-Sport Coils for an MKV
> ...


This is the wheel fitment I'm looking for.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

615McCord said:


> Gen 2 cc lowered on eibach pro kit springs with stock shocks. Are the same springs for 2009-2012 the same for 2013-2015


YES


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AndreiMTM said:


> will probably end up selling these tires and going with the original plan of getting golf r talladegas


Selling the tires is a good idea

The Talladegas will require spacers though since they're only 18x7.5, ET51...something to think about


----------



## mtgbroker22 (Jan 4, 2014)

2013 R-Line w/FK Streetlines and 12.5mm spacers (ECS Tuning) up front on factory 18" Mallory wheels that were dismounted and painted a custom medium gunmetal metallic. Love the ride height and comfort. Could go down a LOT more, but that's not me.


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

mtgbroker22 said:


> 2013 r-line w/fk streetlines and 12.5mm spacers (ecs tuning) up front on factory 18" mallory wheels that were dismounted and painted a custom medium gunmetal metallic. Love the ride height and comfort. Could go down a lot more, but that's not me.


nice stance


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

mtgbroker22 said:


> 2013 R-Line w/FK Streetlines and 12.5mm spacers (ECS Tuning) up front on factory 18" Mallory wheels that were dismounted and painted a custom medium gunmetal metallic. Love the ride height and comfort. Could go down a LOT more, but that's not me.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

They will require spacers to fit, or so they aren't very tucked? If they fit without spacers I could just wait on those


----------



## mtgbroker22 (Jan 4, 2014)

AndreiMTM said:


> They will require spacers to fit, or so they aren't very tucked? If they fit without spacers I could just wait on those


Is this question directed to me? If so, no... spacers r not required. Prior to the coilovers and while on Neuspeed Race springs, I was running 20mm spacers in the front and 12.5mm in the rears to make everything flush.

In going lower, my rears would have hit the fenders, so I'm not running any back there. Same thing would happen up front, but there's more room to play with in the front, so rather than the 20mm spacers, I put my 12.5mm ones up there and to me, nailed it with the look I was after.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

mtgbroker22 said:


> Is this question directed to me? If so, no... spacers r not required. Prior to the coilovers and while on Neuspeed Race springs, I was running 20mm spacers in the front and 12.5mm in the rears to make everything flush.
> 
> In going lower, my rears would have hit the fenders, so I'm not running any back there. Same thing would happen up front, but there's more room to play with in the front, so rather than the 20mm spacers, I put my 12.5mm ones up there and to me, nailed it with the look I was after.



Sorry for the confusion, that was not directed to you, it was directed to the post about the golf r wheels having an offset of et51


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

What's everyone's tire specs when running 19*9s?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> What's everyone's tire specs when running 19*9s?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


I run 245/35s on 9.5's, would run the same on a 9". I think I've seen 245/35 and 255/35 before, and some people who need the clearance have probably run 235/35s but that's more aggressive than I would run personally. Hell my wheels have all sorts of rash from the lack of sidewall protection  If my setup can take it I'd love to go to a 265/30 when I need new rubber, but I'm not low at all.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

mtgbroker22 said:


> Is this question directed to me? If so, no... spacers r not required. Prior to the coilovers and while on Neuspeed Race springs, I was running 20mm spacers in the front and 12.5mm in the rears to make everything flush.
> 
> In going lower, my rears would have hit the fenders, so I'm not running any back there. Same thing would happen up front, but there's more room to play with in the front, so rather than the 20mm spacers, I put my 12.5mm ones up there and to me, nailed it with the look I was after.


I ran 12.5m front and 6mm rear spacers at about 25.5" FTG with ST Coilvers. No clearance issues with that setup on factory mallorys, just FYI.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

*Need new Winter Wheels*

Last week I found out that one of my Mallory wheels was bent. Sunday driving through a parking lot in the rain trying to get to my Wife and kids at the entrance of a store, I ran over a freaking curb. Now I have 2 bent wheels and I am looking for a set for winter only. I have been looking at Alzor from ecs tunning and I think I have a set in mind. My question is, I just purchased a set of Hankook Noble S1's which are 245/40/18 for my Mallory's. What et would be best for this size of tire...35 or 45? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Oh yeah.... The wheels I'm looking at are 
18x8.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

unctucker said:


> Last week I found out that one of my Mallory wheels was bent. Sunday driving through a parking lot in the rain trying to get to my Wife and kids at the entrance of a store, I ran over a freaking curb. Now I have 2 bent wheels and I am looking for a set for winter only. I have been looking at Alzor from ecs tunning and I think I have a set in mind. My question is, I just purchased a set of Hankook Noble S1's which are 245/40/18 for my Mallory's. What et would be best for this size of tire...35 or 45? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


If its an 8.5" wheel or narrower et35. 9" or wider et45 

Also If you want to sell those mallorys im looking. I have a buddy that does wheel repairs.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

They are 18x8's


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

unctucker said:


> They are 18x8's


et35 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Pound said:


> et35
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On ECS tuning website when I checked for the et 35 it said aggressive and fender rolling may apply.


----------



## STINGCC (Jul 11, 2015)

mtgbroker22 said:


> 2013 R-Line w/FK Streetlines and 12.5mm spacers (ECS Tuning) up front on factory 18" Mallory wheels that were dismounted and painted a custom medium gunmetal metallic. Love the ride height and comfort. Could go down a LOT more, but that's not me.


Wow man! Pics of your passport on Photobucket! 
EDIT: Beautiful CC By the way :thumbup:


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

You won't need fender rolling for those wheels. I purchased Alzor wheels from ECS tuning with a 35 offset. The were 18 x 8 and the tires I had were 235 40's. I know it says "aggressive" but the 35 offset is on 06 more than the Mallorys. It will look good!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the information


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AndreiMTM said:


> Sorry for the confusion, that was not directed to you, it was directed to the post about the golf r wheels having an offset of et51


So they aren't very tucked


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

New rubber and stock suspension goes back in soon.


----------



## 615McCord (Feb 6, 2012)

2015 R-Line black Edition H&R sport springs. I ordered VMR V701 19x8.5 et45 with 245 35R19 Bridgetown Potenza RE760. ecs 10mm front, 5mm rear spacers. What are thoughts on fitment? Was looking for a mm or so not poking. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sloblackjetta (Oct 8, 2003)

VRBehavior said:


> What's everyone's tire specs when running 19*9s?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


I have 19x9 and use Bridgestone 235/35. I am dropped about 2" on konis with no rubbing issues on et33. I do wish I went with the 245, these stretch a bit more than I was hoping for. Nice part is I'll get them spun all the way down on the next trip to the shop and 235 is less likely to rub. 

Bridgestone s04 do have a curb rash lip which is somewhat unappealing on a stretched tire. Amazing tire, just FYI


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

I've got 19x9 et33.. 245 35.. Pokes out in the rear. A bit too much for me.. I think ideal set up for rear is a 40 offset with an 8.5 or 9" wide wheel..


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

flipflp said:


> I run 245/35s on 9.5's, would run the same on a 9". I think I've seen 245/35 and 255/35 before, and some people who need the clearance have probably run 235/35s but that's more aggressive than I would run personally. Hell my wheels have all sorts of rash from the lack of sidewall protection  If my setup can take it I'd love to go to a 265/30 when I need new rubber, but I'm not low at all.


Any rubbing?

I'd like to do 19x9 40et with 245/35. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

That size will work. Don't worry


----------



## trojansbb (May 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

615McCord said:


> 2015 R-Line black Edition H&R sport springs. I ordered VMR V701 19x8.5 et45 with 245 35R19 Bridgetown Potenza RE760. ecs 10mm front, 5mm rear spacers. What are thoughts on fitment? Was looking for a mm or so not poking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love the Dynamic Black. with 8.5 et45 you can run about 8mm in the rear and 15mm up front without rubbing. 

Here is mine with 8.5 et45 + 7mm spacer in the rear. I run et35 with a 4mm up front


----------



## SoFloRevoKing (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey guys. I'm new to the vw scene. I have a 2015 cc rline, I was just wondering if anyone knows the highest offset that the cc can handle with no spacers without hitting struts or anything. I read every page of this thread and I've seen +50-60 but with spacers. I'm looking at putting 20x9 front 9.5 back rims and want them to tuck so i didn't want spacers. I have ST coils but I'm not putting them till rims are on. I'm gonna drop it till I think it sits in the tires enough and still goes over speed bumps fine (tons where I live). Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## 615McCord (Feb 6, 2012)

I installed 10mm front. I put the 5mm on the rear but removed them. Look as if would hit on a hard bump. I'm running 245/35r19. What size tire are you running? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

615McCord said:


> I installed 10mm front. I put the 5mm on the rear but removed them. Look as if would hit on a hard bump. I'm running 245/35r19. What size tire are you running?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same. 245/35 Michelin PSS which run wider than most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> New rubber and stock suspension goes back in soon.


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

615McCord said:


> I installed 10mm front. I put the 5mm on the rear but removed them. Look as if would hit on a hard bump. I'm running 245/35r19. What size tire are you running?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This makes me want to paint my savannahs black. MMmm


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Running 245-35-19 Goodyear Eagle GT. Wider than most with a rim guard.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Not sure if I've asked the question already. I'm currently on air with V2 management. I've got a set of 19*9's ET 33. I'm trying to decide between 225/35/19 or 235/35/19. I wanna minimize the possibility of it sitting higher than the OEM 17s when the 19s go on. This is a daily driver. Which would you guys recommend based on experience and durability?


----------



## carvab54 (Dec 12, 2012)

manefresh2089 said:


> Running 245-35-19 Goodyear Eagle GT. Wider than most with a rim guard.


I have the eagle GT's on my car and they have cupped so damn fast, like less that 10k miles. The previous owner put them on and they aren't a XL load range. Did that size have a XL load range or are going with something else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

carvab54 said:


> I have the eagle GT's on my car and they have cupped so damn fast, like less that 10k miles. The previous owner put them on and they aren't a XL load range. Did that size have a XL load range or are going with something else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about that. Would have to check the tire. Only assume the cupping was partially due to not being aligned.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Not sure if I've asked the question already. I'm currently on air with V2 management. I've got a set of 19*9's ET 33. I'm trying to decide between 225/35/19 or 235/35/19. I wanna minimize the possibility of it sitting higher than the OEM 17s when the 19s go on. This is a daily driver. Which would you guys recommend based on experience and durability?


235/35/19 is perfect, matches with the OE rolling diameter totally fine, that's what I have on my 19x9's and I love it. Just enough stretch to see the edge of the lip when looking at the rear of the car but still rides nicely. Mine is my DD/only car.


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

VRBehavior said:


> Not sure if I've asked the question already. I'm currently on air with V2 management. I've got a set of 19*9's ET 33. I'm trying to decide between 225/35/19 or 235/35/19. I wanna minimize the possibility of it sitting higher than the OEM 17s when the 19s go on. This is a daily driver. Which would you guys recommend based on experience and durability?



Im running 225/35r19 with my savannahs. Im running old school v1. Mine is also my DD and I drive around with 35 psi front and 30psi rear. I will rub in the rear if I hit a good bump (still at factory camber)


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

bobbysanders22 said:


> 235/35/19 is perfect, matches with the OE rolling diameter totally fine, that's what I have on my 19x9's and I love it. Just enough stretch to see the edge of the lip when looking at the rear of the car but still rides nicely. Mine is my DD/only car.


This ^^

It's still stretched, though the 225/35 would be more stretched, I'd think you could adjust camber if needed for clearance on the 235/35s.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> 235/35/19 is perfect, matches with the OE rolling diameter totally fine, that's what I have on my 19x9's and I love it. Just enough stretch to see the edge of the lip when looking at the rear of the car but still rides nicely. Mine is my DD/only car.











Finally got this taken care of. Decided to run with 235s. Did you keep your fender lining in? I'm thinking either that or adjusting the camber in the rear to get them to tuck a bit more


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Finally got this taken care of. Decided to run with 235s. Did you keep your fender lining in? I'm thinking either that or adjusting the camber in the rear to get them to tuck a bit more


yup, full fender liners still in-tact, fronts aren't even rolled. To be fair, my wheels are actually 19x9 +38 with a 5mm spacer up front to clear the struts, so my rears are slightly less aggressive, but nothing a little more camber can't solve to tuck them in like mine. Hell, my ride height camber is only -1.9* (.2* off of factory spec lol)


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> yup, full fender liners still in-tact, fronts aren't even rolled. To be fair, my wheels are actually 19x9 +38 with a 5mm spacer up front to clear the struts, so my rears are slightly less aggressive, but nothing a little more camber can't solve to tuck them in like mine. Hell, my ride height camber is only -1.9* (.2* off of factory spec lol)


Then that probably means I can afford to go -2 degrees with the rear camber. My offset is 33. I'll have to find out Monday when I get the rear alignment done.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

For our 2012s & up, is the TPMS separate from the valve stem itself or is it all integrated?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Also, is there factory adjustment on the rear camber of our CCs?


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> Also, is there factory adjustment on the rear camber of our CCs?


yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> For our 2012s & up, is the TPMS separate from the valve stem itself or is it all integrated?


Didn't see this, yes, it is one piece. I used tpms loop holding valve stems since the Works stem hole is in the barrel and makes a 90* bend through a hole in the face. With the Savannahs you shouldn't have an issue using the oems as they come.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Didn't see this, yes, it is one piece. I used tpms loop holding valve stems since the Works stem hole is in the barrel and makes a 90* bend through a hole in the face. With the Savannahs you shouldn't have an issue using the oems as they come.


awesome. I ordered 3 refresh kits after I put the Savannahs one. One might have failed (been botched on install)  . Now I have to figure out alternatives for camber tha tdon't require IDF rear adjustable control arms


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

Nothing wild, just Audi TTS wheels on stock suspension. The wheels are currently for sale 

19x9 Audi TTS wheels, ET52 offset
255/35R19 Toyo Proxes T1 Sports. I decided to run a small spacer up on the front wheels to prevent rubbing.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone here running or have used JOM coils? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboCC2.0 (Oct 29, 2015)

comcf said:


> 18x8, 225/40/18 (can and will go up to 235 or 245/40 or 35/18), KONI coils for MKV Jetta/ Golf.


That poor cc with those rims though :|


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

New eibach pro kit springs installed with 19x9 A8 wheels.. Et33.. Rubs a bit in the rear. Waiting for new wheels to come in this week for a less aggressive offset.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Airlift Performance kit with V2 management and koni yellows in the rear. OEM Savannah 19x9s et33


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

manefresh2089 said:


> New eibach pro kit springs installed with 19x9 A8 wheels.. Et33.. Rubs a bit in the rear. Waiting for new wheels to come in this week for a less aggressive offset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ET33 19x9 should fit no issue with some camber changes. I have same exact wheels on right now with a et25 after spacer in rear. No need to buy new wheels.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

S WORD said:


> ET33 19x9 should fit no issue with some camber changes. I have same exact wheels on right now with a et25 after spacer in rear. No need to buy new wheels.


Too late lol..

19x8.5 with a 41et.. Fit perfect and flush.. 









https://vimeo.com/145180172


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> New eibach pro kit springs installed with 19x9 A8 wheels.. Et33.. Rubs a bit in the rear. Waiting for new wheels to come in this week for a less aggressive offset.


What size tire were you running here? I'm looking to grab some Tiguan Mallorys which are the same size and et


----------



## Caribbean CC (Nov 9, 2015)

*19 x 8.5 ET 35 Rear ET 30 Front. EibacH + AMG Reps *

Would really prefer that the drop was even all around .. but not feeling to beat up on my suspension again 4 a while  ..







when i feel motivated ill try to get the front up a few mm.. preferably 5mm.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Pound said:


> What size tire were you running here? I'm looking to grab some Tiguan Mallorys which are the same size and et


245 35.. My wheels are for sale if you want them..

But if you ran negative camber, you would be good. Or a smaller tire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anderson1137 (Aug 31, 2015)

What suspension are you running?


----------



## anderson1137 (Aug 31, 2015)

What suspension are you running? 


manefresh2089 said:


> Too late lol..
> 
> 19x8.5 with a 41et.. Fit perfect and flush..
> 
> ...


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

anderson1137 said:


> What suspension are you running?


Eibach pro kit springs.. Rides similar to stock but; a bit tighter... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coryf1233 (Oct 27, 2015)

Looking at doing 19x10 35-40 offset. Bagged any pics of a similar set uo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d0wse (Nov 4, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> Anyone here running or have used JOM coils?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They go VERY low. Ride is garbage.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pound said:


> I'm looking to grab some Tiguan Mallorys which are the same size and et


Just curious, did you find a set already?


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just curious, did you find a set already?


Not yet. I have 3 sets of wheels right now. Gonna offload a set in spring and look for for the tig mallorys then.


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

V


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C. James (May 22, 2015)

*Wheel/Rim Spacing Question*

I have a 2010 CC Luxury with 17" rims. Long story short, 2 of my rims are bent and I'm planning on buying 4 new rims to fit my current tires. I know 17's aren't the best when talking about improving the look of your car, I'd like to go 18" or 19" but for now, I'm only looking at about $400 for a new set of 17's.

Has anyone put spacers on their 17's just to make them look a little better? Any spacer size suggestions I should get? I've poked around the forum for a while, also looking into this and went to Google first as anyone with a question should, but haven't found many people that do anything with 17's other than replace them with something bigger.

Thanks.

PS: I'm new to this forum, and forums in general so please bear with me lol. If this isn't the place to post my question, please let me know where I should.


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

19x9 BBS CH-R's
Michelin AS3's 235/45/19
Airlift V2


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pound said:


> Not yet. I have 3 sets of wheels right now. Gonna offload a set in spring and look for for the tig mallorys then.


Gotcha.
Just wondering how much they were going for, if you found a set.
_(I have a mint take-off set--400 miles--in the basement)_


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

I thought you sold those mallorys? 

If they're still available, I'm interested. 

Would you know if those mallorys for the tig fit on a 14 cc rline?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caribbean CC (Nov 9, 2015)

*19x8.5 Et 35 Rear Et 30 Front. Eibach..*

Would prefer if the front were a few MM higher ,,maybe about 7mm.. Not feeling to beat up on my suspension again at the moment tho..


----------



## Jooky (Jan 8, 2002)

*2013 R-Line - Wheel Question*

I'm looking at a 19x8.5 with an ET 45. My desire is that they are flush. What do you guys think? I'm not really low so I'm less concerned about rubbing, more about the face of the wheel. I'm seeing an Et 30 and Et 35 in the post above, with a pretty good face alignment, but can't quite tell from the angle. Thoughts? My other option is Et 33, but I'm worried that will poke them out too much? Will the Et 45 suck the outside surface inside the wheel well?

Thanks.
:beer:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Caribbean CC said:


> Would prefer if the front were a few MM higher ,,maybe about 7mm.. Not feeling to beat up on my suspension again at the moment tho..


 More pics? Looks good from here man. What wheels and suspension specs are you running? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caribbean CC (Nov 9, 2015)

*AMG Reps VW Centre cap stickers *


----------



## Caribbean CC (Nov 9, 2015)

AMG Replicas 19 x 8.5 with 245-35 Dunlops. Eibach Sportlines.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Caribbean CC said:


> AMG Replicas 19 x 8.5 with 245-35 Dunlops. Eibach Sportlines.


Looks good! A bit lower than mine. I went with the eibach pro kit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MKV06 said:


> I thought you sold those mallorys?
> 
> If they're still available, I'm interested.
> 
> Would you know if those mallorys for the tig fit on a 14 cc rline?


I had a buyer lined up, but I changed my mind & kept them for now

They have the same specs as the Savannahs, 19x9 ET33....so you need to be lowered and stretch some tire on there.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

Jooky said:


> I'm looking at a 19x8.5 with an ET 45. My desire is that they are flush. What do you guys think? I'm not really low so I'm less concerned about rubbing, more about the face of the wheel. I'm seeing an Et 30 and Et 35 in the post above, with a pretty good face alignment, but can't quite tell from the angle. Thoughts? My other option is Et 33, but I'm worried that will poke them out too much? Will the Et 45 suck the outside surface inside the wheel well?
> 
> Thanks.
> :beer:


19x8.5 et45 will sit basically same as the stock 18x8 et41 (well 2mm more than stock - negligible)


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Gotcha.
> Just wondering how much they were going for, if you found a set.
> _(I have a mint take-off set--400 miles--in the basement)_


Shoot me an offer I can't refuse :laugh::laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pound said:


> Shoot me an offer I can't refuse :laugh::laugh:


LOL...other way around, you need to make me an offer that I can't refuse to pry them out of my hands


----------



## Fuscaors (Jun 8, 2013)

I got a set of 18x8 ET 30 Tiguan Mallorys for my 2013 CC, with stock tires (235/40), would they fit without poke?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Fuscaors said:


> I got a set of 18x8 ET 30 Tiguan Mallorys for my 2013 CC, with stock tires (235/40), would they fit without poke?


What country are you in?

Should look good. Perfect in the front, poke ever so slightly in the rear.


----------



## Fuscaors (Jun 8, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> What country are you in?
> 
> Should look good. Perfect in the front, poke ever so slightly in the rear.


Thanks for the answer, i'm from Brazil. Thats the only set of OEM Mallorys I could find, they only came here on CC and Tiguan R-line (as 7k package). With stock tires and stock height it probably won't rub, right?
If they fit correctly the Interlagos will go out ASAP. :laugh: Here they put these replicas in every single car, even on non-vw ones! Even VW used these reps on their UP show car... :banghead:
http://carros.ig.com.br/fotos/2015/960_640/vw-up-tsi-bubble-gun-treffen-3_960_640.jpg

And my CC, only waiting for the insurance inspection, V6 4 Motion, only 4.5k miles:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Fuscaors said:


> With stock tires and stock height it probably won't rub, right?


Shouldn't....it's only a 11mm difference from stock


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

how would this set up fit? I really don't want to do any modifications.

19x8.5 et 35 in Front
19x10 et 45 in Rear

Would 19x10 et 25 be too much in the rear for a cc?
Thoughts?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

10 et45 will be fine. 

Et 25 way too much poke imo.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> 10 et45 will be fine.
> 
> Et 25 way too much poke imo.


^^^guru speaking! Ivans suggestions are always on point! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)




----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Go 10" ET45 front too :laugh:


----------



## bessvybz (Mar 27, 2015)

Caribbean CC said:


>


Trinidad license plate? :thumbup:

(fellow Trini checking in)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Good deal on a set of 19" Savannahs *WITH* tires:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...annah-Wheels-5X112-ET33-with-NS20-235-35-19-s


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> 10 et45 will be fine.
> 
> Et 25 way too much poke imo.


:beer:
Thanks for the advice!



Stero1D said:


> ^^^guru speaking! Ivans suggestions are always on point!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:beer:
Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

ktb828 said:


> Nice bro, thanks for the pics. I just picked up the same wheels and test fitted them yesterday. He had them on an A8 before he put on some Vossen wheels on his car. Currently the tires he had are too big for my CC so I have a question for you. Are you happy with the tire size 245/30/20? I don't know if should get 235/30/20 with a slight stretch or have a bit more rubber on the road with a 245/30/20.
> 
> Thanks for your advice....
> 
> ...


Hi, Im's sorry my answer arrive maybe too late, i drive every day on rood with bad condition (Prague - old rouds, trams everywhere), so i choose 245/30 r20 with NO RUBBING all roud ... for better stretch is possible to ride on 235/30 nad your engine power will be better  ... 225/30 i dont like, many friends have this, but they said, sometimes they need inflate wheels. 225/30 is only for SHOW nad SHINE cars  and brutal bagged cars.


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dredr1 said:


> Hi, Im's sorry my answer arrive maybe too late, i drive every day on rood with bad condition (Prague - old rouds, trams everywhere), so i choose 245/30 r20 with NO RUBBING all roud ... for better stretch is possible to ride on 235/30 nad your engine power will be better  ... 225/30 i dont like, many friends have this, but they said, sometimes they need inflate wheels. 225/30 is only for SHOW nad SHINE cars  and brutal bagged cars.


Hey man, no problem on the delay and thanks for getting back to me. I ended up going with 235/30(a little more stretch then I anticipated ) Prob next time I'll go with 245/30 but I'm cool with the way it is now. Next project will be some springs. Are you happy with the springs you went with? 

Here's a pic of how it's sitting now; I also put 10mm spacers all around. Very pleased, just need to be a little lower to the ground.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

How about a super deep dish on a cc? Anyone seen something like that?


----------



## RolandP (Dec 18, 2015)

*New member!*



Laybac said:


> I'm seriously thinking of getting these. 19x8.5, 19x9.5, or 19x10.5 with a ET of 25, 33, 35, or 45
> Not sure what to run on tires yet.
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...



Just ordered 235/35/19 matte V710's for my black 2013 CC. Would like anyone's opinion on what to do next. I'm guessing I will need to get it lowered a bit to me more pleasing to the eye so throw out some suggestions if you would!


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

RolandP said:


> Just ordered 235/35/19 matte V710's for my black 2013 CC. Would like anyone's opinion on what to do next. I'm guessing I will need to get it lowered a bit to me more pleasing to the eye so throw out some suggestions if you would!


Those will look great, but def. will need to lower. Speaking of that... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7512514-FS-H-amp-R-Ultra-Lows


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sellinagolf said:


> How about a super deep dish on a cc? Anyone seen something like that?


Whats super deep dish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Whats super deep dish?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













But seriously like a huge lip


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Good deal on a set of 19" Savannahs *WITH* tires:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...annah-Wheels-5X112-ET33-with-NS20-235-35-19-s


You still have these?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> You still have these?


Those weren't mine....they're Dave's

Send him a PM :thumbup:


----------



## BoostedSwede (Jan 8, 2012)

2010 CC sport 6-speed. Autotech Clubsport suspension kit. Breyton Force 2 wheels, 20x8.5, ET45. 245/30/20 Hankook Ventus tires.











Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyGTi1991 (Feb 12, 2012)

What's up guys, quick question

I'm thinking about getting h and r sport springs but I'm having trouble with wheel options and offsets

The question is would these wheels sit flush or poke

Set 1 : 18x9.5 et 40 all around 
Set 2 : 19x10 et 35 all around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Set1 

35 will really poke in the rear

245 or 255 tire


----------



## AnthonyGTi1991 (Feb 12, 2012)

@BOSA RSI

What about 19x10 et45? Poke in front/rear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Rear will be just a bit but ok since on springs. Front will not fit due to wide and stock strut.


----------



## mtgbroker22 (Jan 4, 2014)

After months of deciding which route to go for wheels, I finally decided on the MRR VP5's. Next, I needed to figure out what size(s) I was going to go with. Decided on a 19/20 setup, as I do not recall seeing a CC with that setup and have always loved the 'raked' look. It couldn't have turned out any better, in my opinion. Only thing that sucks is having to look at it parked in my garage all winter 






Jeff L.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

mtgbroker22 said:


> After months of deciding which route to go for wheels, I finally decided on the MRR VP5's. Next, I needed to figure out what size(s) I was going to go with. Decided on a 19/20 setup, as I do not recall seeing a CC with that setup and have always loved the 'raked' look. It couldn't have turned out any better, in my opinion. Only thing that sucks is having to look at it parked in my garage all winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god that's clean..👍👍


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

Put on my new winter wheels/tires.

Suspension:H&R Ultra Lows (which are for sale: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7512514-FS-H-amp-R-Ultra-Lows)
Wheels: Audi S5 reps - 18x8 et 45
Tires: BFGoodrich G-Force Comp 2 A/S 235/40/18

https://flic.kr/p/BWqXei


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

ktb828 said:


> Hey man, no problem on the delay and thanks for getting back to me. I ended up going with 235/30(a little more stretch then I anticipated ) Prob next time I'll go with 245/30 but I'm cool with the way it is now. Next project will be some springs. Are you happy with the springs you went with?
> 
> Here's a pic of how it's sitting now; I also put 10mm spacers all around. Very pleased, just need to be a little lower to the ground.


Hi Man ... EIBACH springs (pro kit) is very good, i have original DCC suspension = automatic Stiffness level. Eibach spring have same stiffness as STOCK springs, so it is good, and you will be low about 25mm = 1".


I havent ANY spacers allround ... I think 10mm on rear axel, after you go lower is too mutch with these rims. I think front axel need 10mm spacer but Rear axel need MAX 5mm spacers. 


For next season i want ST coilovers with manual stiffness + canceling kit for DCC ... (KW DCC plug and play is too expensive coilovers for me :'( - )
maybe i put spacers front about 10mm and rear max 5mm. 

We'll see over time


----------



## RISING-STAR (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi folks. Can you help me? Will the folling parameters fit 2015 CC: 8.0x19, ET41 + 245/40 + H&R -30 mm? I live in Ukraine and we have somewhere bad roads, so I'd like to setup as highest R19 tires as I can. In the same time I like how CC looks on 19 rims.  Thanks.

Отправлено с моего Lenovo YT3-850M через Tapatalk


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

So I've been contemplating upgrading to a Passat CC. I'd like to keep it simple running air ride and tucking 20" wheels all round. So after a little digging, I came across the following Bentley riims.

20" SSR alloy wheels 2754020 pirelli winter tyres bentley spur gt gtc genuine












> Metal Type:	Aluminium
> Rim Manufacturer:	SSR
> Rim Width:	9.0J	Rim Structure:	One Piece
> Rim Diameter:	20"	Manufacturer Part Number:	2090511230KR1170S
> ...


Can anyone tell me whether or not these would tuck without any other serious modifications?


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Could someone please help me out ASAP?! The reason for the urgency is the auction ends tomorrow and I want to know I have all the right information before placing the final bid.


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

gENERIX_ said:


> Could someone please help me out ASAP?! The reason for the urgency is the auction ends tomorrow and I want to know I have all the right information before placing the final bid.


That's a pretty aggressive offset. Not too sure if you'd get them to tuck. If so it would be super close. The tires are definitely too big. You'd have to replace them. 245/30/20 would be ideal but that offset is gonna push the wheels out, you're gonna want to stretch the tires if you're gonna slam it and want the wheels to tuck. 235/30 or maybe even 225/30. IMO


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Tire is tall but wheel will fit properly. 245/30/20 should work fine or even 235


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

ktb828 said:


> That's a pretty aggressive offset. Not too sure if you'd get them to tuck. If so it would be super close. The tires are definitely too big. You'd have to replace them. 245/30/20 would be ideal but that offset is gonna push the wheels out, you're gonna want to stretch the tires if you're gonna slam it and want the wheels to tuck. 235/30 or maybe even 225/30. IMO


Damn! In all honesty, I might hang off then. I don't even own myself a Passat CC yet. I was planning on buying the wheels and air ride before the car itself! :screwy: :laugh:

Ideally, I want a nice set of 20" Bentley rims that will tuck with ease. The thought of these being aggressive and possibly too much of a gamble is not worth the risk. However, I'll continue to keep my eyes peeled and see what else is out there. 

The current owner of the wheels is going to get back to me with a price without tyres today. If it's a decent price, I may need to consider my options.


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

BORA RSI said:


> Tire is tall but wheel will fit properly. 245/30/20 should work fine or even 235


Are you confident all four wheels will tuck nicely within the arches when fully aired out?


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

It turns out that the dude I was looking to buy the Bentleys from actually builds them for Bentley directly. With that in mind, he could create a set with the perfect offsets needed to tuck on all four corners and look flush all round. With that in mind, could you guys offer up the perfect wheel spec? I'd love to get them custom built so they were perfect.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone just have their stock wheels painted to look good? I can't for the life of me find wheels I want for my cc.


----------



## mtgbroker22 (Jan 4, 2014)

sellinagolf said:


> Anyone just have their stock wheels painted to look good? I can't for the life of me find wheels I want for my cc.


I had my Mallory wheels dismounted and painted a custom Medium Gunmetal Metallic, last summer. LOVED the look and got TONS of compliments on it. Those wheels are now wrapped in Bridgestone Blizzaks and on my '02 Passat Wagon (V6 5-speed), as that's my daily and it's winter here in Wisconsin. My CC-R is now sporting a double staggered 19/20 setup 

CC-R w/Mallory wheels Medium Gunmetal Metallic:


CC-R w/double staggered 19/20 setup:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Metallic Burnt Copper Plasti-Dip on mine 2 years ago. Lasted longer than I thought it would. When it starts to peel or you want to change colors just peel it off.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

mtgbroker22 said:


> CC-R w/double staggered 19/20 setup:


This looks sick. Would never think to do a double stagger on a FWD but the lines on the CC make it look sweet.


----------



## mtgbroker22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pound said:


> This looks sick. Would never think to do a double stagger on a FWD but the lines on the CC make it look sweet.


Thanks, bro. Totally agree with you on the lines... it's like the car naturally has a 'raked' look to it.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Interlagos in custom gunmetal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here, I saw this thread and couldn't do anything except question people's decisions











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## Double9 (Aug 31, 2015)

Just added these recently to my 2012 CC...18x8 Touren TR3 rims with 235/40R18 Falken Pro G4 tires










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Berti_00 (Dec 28, 2004)

mtgbroker22 said:


> After months of deciding which route to go for wheels, I finally decided on the MRR VP5's. Next, I needed to figure out what size(s) I was going to go with. Decided on a 19/20 setup, as I do not recall seeing a CC with that setup and have always loved the 'raked' look. It couldn't have turned out any better, in my opinion. Only thing that sucks is having to look at it parked in my garage all winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nicest Passat CC I've seen


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

where are the people who run like actual specs on these cars? I don't understand I've read through these pages and people are running some baby wheels on the Volkswagen that can actually fit decent sized wheels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

runremyrun said:


> where are the people who run like actual specs on these cars? I don't understand I've read through these pages and people are running some baby wheels on the Volkswagen that can actually fit decent sized wheels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think 18(min), 19 or 20(max) are good fitting wheels for these cars depending on the model (r-line, non-rline).

Or is this your style :laugh: jk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't mean diameter I mean width and offset 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Double9 (Aug 31, 2015)

runremyrun said:


> I don't mean diameter I mean width and offset
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know on mine I wanted to stay within the same OE specs of 8in width rims and offset of around 40. But that's just my preference. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyGTi1991 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello vortex quick question again, I'm looking for suspension options other than air (had it on my mk6 GTI) I'm looking something similar to stock which I know I won't get but the important thing is comfort. What set up to you guys recommend for a cc coils/ springs and struts, cup kit and also which brand! Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@runremyrun 

Here is something not many cc owners do. 20×9.5 et 27 front and 20x10.5 et 48 rear. On 255 rear tire and 245 front.


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

What suspension are you on why such a high offset rear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

This is a 19x10 +10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Rear is high so the 10.5 doesn't poke out too much and camber is reasonable so tires wear out more even. Koni coilovers


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

I run almost -5 in the rear and camber wear is very minimal as long as toe is in spec there is no reason to worry about camber wear they should wear at a normal rate, but I understand the reasoning for your specs especially on coils 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Here's better view of the rear. 265 isn't that stretched and still able to have fun in the turns.


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks good meaty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Yeah its not bad for coilovers and driving behind doesn't look like weird if you know what I mean. Plus it's a 30sidewall and with Chicago roads meaty tires are a must lol


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

100% looks good dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Here's better view of the rear. 265 isn't that stretched and still able to have fun in the turns.


flawless victory!


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

This is 19x10 +20 front and rear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

AnthonyGTi1991 said:


> Hello vortex quick question again, I'm looking for suspension options other than air (had it on my mk6 GTI) I'm looking something similar to stock which I know I won't get but the important thing is comfort. What set up to you guys recommend for a cc coils/ springs and struts, cup kit and also which brand! Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't be disappointed by HPA SHS they're KW for street. I moved to them from my Solowerks and it's a night and day difference in ride quality. That said it's also about half and inch higher. Solowerks could go even lower.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*



BORA RSI said:


> @runremyrun
> 
> Here is something not many cc owners do. 20×9.5 et 27 front and 20x10.5 et 48 rear. On 255 rear tire and 245 front.


Bora - you and runremyrun on air? That's too perfect a setup for Coilovers.

I know based on runs pics that he is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes I'm on air 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

That's koni coilovers


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> That's koni coilovers


Quite stiff that low? Very impressive setup for Coilovers. Did you have to notch it or anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

No notch. Front is 40% stiff and rear is 60%. Ride is like the shs but tad firmer. Not bad at all


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Was going with the Koni's this summer and was going to get them from THmotorsports but they went up on there prices. They were at $985 with free shipping, now up to everyone else's price at around $1300....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Wait for them to lower again or shoot them an email see what they say when you are ready to buy


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Good idea. I talked to them multiple times last summer and they have all of my information, just never pulled the trigger. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Going to add these at the same time as having BFI install the coilovers.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Nice! Will look clean!


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

What are yalls thoughts on Rotiform's blq wheel? In the end i'll do what i want because it's my car, but i still want to hear feedback










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I've always liked them but you'd have to be a fan of spending more time washing them than the car itself lol


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

Keeping them clean ought to be pretty easy actually... at least superficially. There's a good flat visible surface over the face of the wheel (unlike most wheels), while the indirect surfaces are black. A quick wipe over the face of the wheel will get them presentable for the daily drive. But yeah, those "weekend cleanings" will be spent sitting on the ground getting intimate with each wheel. ;-)


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

For the daily drive i agree, a quick wipe down would be easy, but for the intense clean, might take a little bit. But hey, you love what you love


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sigi94 (Nov 16, 2012)

OEM Porsche wheels from a Panamera 19x9 et40 with adapters in the front and 19x10 et46 with adapters in the rear. On FK streetline coils with the helpers out in the front and maybe 2 threads left on the rear.


----------



## jaywil0012 (Nov 5, 2013)

*question.*

if I were to have the same tire size but for wheel fitment could only get and 8.5 or a 9.0 on my front tires for my MK5 R32. Which size tires can I go with on a 8.5 or 9.0 size tire to allow them to have a similar fitment as yours?


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> What are yalls thoughts on Rotiform's blq wheel? In the end i'll do what i want because it's my car, but i still want to hear feedback


They are beautiful wheels!


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> What are yalls thoughts on Rotiform's blq wheel? In the end i'll do what i want because it's my car, but i still want to hear feedback
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like what this guy did with them... very classy two-tone.


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Going to add these at the same time as having BFI install the coilovers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

Are you buying new blq or the first model? The new ones have better sizing and more concave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

Are you buying new blq or the first model? The new ones have better sizing and more concave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

runremyrun said:


> Are you buying new blq or the first model? The new ones have better sizing and more concave
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most likely the new, not exactly sure yet. What were the main differences beside concave?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

The cut on the face is a drop difference as well as behind the face there is almost like a little lip where rotiform is engraved into it they did a good job on the new ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

I really cant decide on which i like better, the flat on the old looks really good, but the lip on the new looks good too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Going to be picking up a new set of wheels here soon. I am thinking of jumping to a staggered 20x8.5 ET35 F, 20x10 ET40 R. I am bagged I have seen a 19x10 ET35 tuck in the rear, wondering if anyone has experience with a 20x10 in the rear with bags. Would like to tuck if possible. Below is a pic of the wheels I am looking at.


I have been running a 19x8 ET32 F, 19x9.5 ET40 R, and tucked the rear with about 2 or 3mm to spare. According to 1010tires.com and their offset calculator the new wheels will extend an extra 6mm so if I add a little more camber I think it would work.


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*

19x10 +35 rear with almost -5 degrees of camber and slight pull.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

runremyrun said:


> 19x10 +35 rear with almost -5 degrees of camber and slight pull.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, I know of a few guys running Rotiform's in 19x10 ET35 like you who have been able to tuck. Just curious if the extra inch in diameter would cause any issues with fitment.


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

Shouldn't I've never ran 20's so I can't be certain, that was my first set up I like poking more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

runremyrun said:


> Shouldn't I've never ran 20's so I can't be certain, that was my first set up I like poking more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But do your fenders


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha nah but idrc more into crazy fitment my fenders can be fixed 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

runremyrun said:


> Haha nah but idrc more into crazy fitment my fenders can be fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True just keep it up, ride looks beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks homie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

I thought these were going to be a pain to clean... and while they are, they're not nearly as difficult as I expected. I use a rubber spatula wrapped in a microfiber cloth and it just slides around the outside (just enough room between the spoke and rim) and makes it soooo easy to clean. Although it does still take a bit of intimate fingering to get all the spokes squeaky clean.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Was going with the Koni's this summer and was going to get them from THmotorsports but they went up on there prices. They were at $985 with free shipping, now up to everyone else's price at around $1300....


Yeah once Koni has a sale, then the prices should drop back down again


----------



## Sigi94 (Nov 16, 2012)

jaywil0012 said:


> if I were to have the same tire size but for wheel fitment could only get and 8.5 or a 9.0 on my front tires for my MK5 R32. Which size tires can I go with on a 8.5 or 9.0 size tire to allow them to have a similar fitment as yours?


Not sure if you're asking me or someone else but I'm running the same size tire all the way around 225/35/19 so the rear has some stretch on it. I would guess a 215 would go with on an 8.5, the 225 on my front is the perfect size. No stretch at all.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Eurofication said:


> Going to be picking up a new set of wheels here soon. I am thinking of jumping to a staggered 20x8.5 ET35 F, 20x10 ET40 R. I am bagged I have seen a 19x10 ET35 tuck in the rear, wondering if anyone has experience with a 20x10 in the rear with bags. Would like to tuck if possible. Below is a pic of the wheels I am looking at.
> 
> 
> I have been running a 19x8 ET32 F, 19x9.5 ET40 R, and tucked the rear with about 2 or 3mm to spare. According to 1010tires.com and their offset calculator the new wheels will extend an extra 6mm so if I add a little more camber I think it would work.


If your looking for tuck a few of us static guys have managed 20x12 snuggly up inside. 10 should be doable. Just watch your gas tank filler arm.


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

Anyone have a pic of 20x10 et25 on a CC? preferably bagged?


----------



## AnthonyGTi1991 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello guys, any reviews on H and r springs in stock struts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

runremyrun said:


>


The new for 2015 Rotiform BLQ's are sick. These get my vote.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

benspeed83 said:


> The new for 2015 Rotiform BLQ's are sick. These get my vote.


Nice. I plan on bagging then getting these.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

S WORD said:


> If your looking for tuck a few of us static guys have managed 20x12 snuggly up inside. 10 should be doable. Just watch your gas tank filler arm.


Yeah I have seen the static CC's with some wide wheels. The widest I went when static was 9.5, but have seen a lot wider. I feel confident the 20x10 ET40 will be able to tuck. I like the fender to lip look but would rather tuck. 

Also about the gas filler arm, I am getting ready to fabricate a metal plate to protect it from the known issue of hitting it when too low.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

I have got set of Team Dynamics Imola 18x8 lying in garage which were on my previous car Chevy Cruze. Is there any way I can use them on my 2011 CC with some spacers or something? Need advise

Thanks


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*



Devilz said:


> I have got set of Team Dynamics Imola 18x8 lying in garage which were on my previous car Chevy Cruze. Is there any way I can use them on my 2011 CC with some spacers or something? Need advise
> 
> Thanks


The bolt pattern I'd assume would be different, so you would need adapter or wobble bolts, and the center bore is probably super off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

runremyrun said:


> The bolt pattern I'd assume would be different, so you would need adapter or wobble bolts, and the center bore is probably super off.


I have got other set in mind though but must get rid of these first.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

unctucker said:


> Going to add these at the same time as having BFI install the coilovers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I need hub rings to have these installed properly? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Depending if they are 66.6 you'd need 57.1 so you don't get vibrations. Most tire shops should have them or can order them for you


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

I want to poll the thread/forum for some suggestions, advice and/or opinions. I'm going to need new tires soon and I'm considering switching wheels in the process.

My car is more function than form. I'd love to get a lighter wheel and tire package and keep a wider tire. At stage 2 now 1st and 2nd gears can be a problem, and I like to have some tire under me.

For reference, not whoring myself out haha:
IMG_20160116_104703 by Jon Collier, on Flickr


Here are the combos I'm considering-

-Current VMR V702s, 19x9.5 et45 ~27lbs each but step up to 265/30-19 tires (~25lbs) all around for a 52lbs per corner setup *heavy*

-Neuspeed Rse10, 19x9 et45 ~23lbs each with 245/35-19 tires (~23lbs) for ~46lbs per corner *lighter but same tire width*

-Neuspeed Rse10, 19x9 et45 ~23lbs each with 265/30-19 tires (~25lbs) for ~48lbs per corner *middle ground*










I'm also considering some other wheels like the new VMR V710FF in 19x9.5. I could even be swayed to dial back to a 19x8-8.5 wheel to save even more weight and run the more common 235/35-19 setup, but I'd hate to lose the grip.

Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

flipflp said:


> I want to poll the thread/forum for some suggestions, advice and/or opinions. I'm going to need new tires soon and I'm considering switching wheels in the process.
> 
> My car is more function than form. I'd love to get a lighter wheel and tire package and keep a wider tire. At stage 2 now 1st and 2nd gears can be a problem, and I like to have some tire under me.
> 
> ...


If youre looking for some good nice looking light weight 19x9.5 im selling some new 19x9.5 et 39 TSW Bathurst wheels which are 22 pounds each for a pretty dang good price. Heres a pic (not mine, just shows better quality than any of my pics lol)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> If youre looking for some good nice looking light weight 19x9.5 im selling some new 19x9.5 et 39 TSW Bathurst wheels which are 22 pounds each for a pretty dang good price. Heres a pic (not mine, just shows better quality than any of my pics lol)
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've considered a few of the TSW rotary forged wheels, ET39 is a bit aggressive for me on coils though. I've seen a few people with that setup really low static and it looks great!


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

flipflp said:


> I've considered a few of the TSW rotary forged wheels, ET39 is a bit aggressive for me on coils though. I've seen a few people with that setup really low static and it looks great!


Im selling them actually really cheap at this point, theyre $1000 and ill cover shipping to a reasonable location lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> -Neuspeed Rse10, 19x9 et45 ~23lbs each with 265/30-19 tires (~25lbs) for ~48lbs per corner *middle ground*


This would be my pick all things considered. I would get the widest tire possible under the car and spacer it out flush. When my PSS are toast I plan on going with a similar setup.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> This would be my pick all things considered. I would get the widest tire possible under the car and spacer it out flush. When my PSS are toast I plan on going with a similar setup.


I was hoping you'd weigh in!

I've been in love with the 19x9 ET45 size since I saw Neuspeed offer it. That's just different enough from a 19x9.5 ET45 to give me fender clearance for the tire in the rear, and clearance on the strut in the front. I just wish the 265 width didn't add a couple pounds to the tire, but that's the trade off.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> I was hoping you'd weigh in!
> 
> I've been in love with the 19x9 ET45 size since I saw Neuspeed offer it. That's just different enough from a 19x9.5 ET45 to give me fender clearance for the tire in the rear, and clearance on the strut in the front. I just wish the 265 width didn't add a couple pounds to the tire, but that's the trade off.


IMO the the increase in grip would be worth the extra weight...do you happen to have a pic of 265s up front? I dont think I've ever seen one


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> IMO the the increase in grip would be worth the extra weight...do you happen to have a pic of 265s up front? I dont think I've ever seen one


I'm sure you're right, anything will help and I doubt I'm going to really notice a few more pounds off. Now if I went to a 40lbs per corner 18" setup I imagine there would be a huge difference, I'm just not sold on CC's with 18's.

Neuspeed does an 18x9 ET45 Rse10 that is 20lbs, but running a wide 265/35-18 tire still puts you at ~46+lbs per corner. No real weigh savings and I'm not sure I'd like the look. :banghead:

I don't know of any CCs running 265s up front, I've only seen them on the back. I did find a 265/30-19 on 9.5" wheels on a Scirocco R that I loved, but I don't think it translates:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

flipflp said:


> I want to poll the thread/forum for some suggestions, advice and/or opinions. I'm going to need new tires soon and I'm considering switching wheels in the process.
> 
> My car is more function than form. I'd love to get a lighter wheel and tire package and keep a wider tire. At stage 2 now 1st and 2nd gears can be a problem, and I like to have some tire under me.
> 
> ...


Save your money for that BT, you will want heavy wheels for traction after that.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Save your money for that BT, you will want heavy wheels for traction after that.


That is a good point, and for simplicity sake putting 265/30s on my current wheels is the way to go. I think if my current tires will hold out until April I'll flip a coin on the Rse10s and see what specials Neuspeed runs for their Open House. I'd still love a change of scenery haha


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Neuspeed Rse10, 19x9 et45 ~23lbs each with 245/35-19 tires (~23lbs) for ~46lbs per corner *lighter but same tire width*

This would be my first pic. I run 245/35 19's and I think the width is just the right balance between traction/weight/and rolling resistance. Love the Neuspeed's by the way.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AnthonyGTi1991 said:


> Hello guys, any reviews on H and r springs in stock struts?


It works, but not the best ride by any means. 
Unless you have glass smooth roads, "harsh" is the best description on imperfect/bumpy roads. 
Plus the H&R's lower the rear more than the front ("reverse rake").

If you can't afford new (aftermarket) shocks & struts to go with the H&R springs, go with the Eibach Pro-Kit springs instead on the stock struts/shocks. They pair up waaay better. You'll thank me later


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> It works, but not the best ride by any means.
> Unless you have glass smooth roads, "harsh" is the best description on imperfect/bumpy roads.
> Plus the H&R's lower the rear more than the front ("reverse rake").
> 
> If you can't afford new (aftermarket) shocks & struts to go with the H&R springs, go with the Eibach Pro-Kit springs instead on the stock struts/shocks. They pair up waaay better. You'll thank me later


Dan is the man!!! He knows whats up and i usually trust his opinion! 

Thanks to him i got great coilovers that ride super amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coryf1233 (Oct 27, 2015)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*










Going to be going with 19x10 offset I'm still a little iffy on offset . Came from having a super agressive fitment on my mazdaspeed . Want a nice fitment without the 10+ degrees of negative camber











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Dan is the man!!! He knows whats up and i usually trust his opinion!
> 
> Thanks to him i got great coilovers that ride super amazing!
> 
> ...


What coilovers are you referring to? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Lol, I like it, but Steve knows best.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> What coilovers are you referring to?


HPA SHS's

Not the lowest drop, but definitely a nice ride

(BORA RSI is running them too)


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> HPA SHS's
> 
> Not the lowest drop, but definitely a nice ride
> 
> (BORA RSI is running them too)


Thanks Dan.
Now compared to Koni's fully adjustable if I can get THmotorsports to lower there price to what I was quoted last summer "even if I have to wait". Is it worth having the adjustability on a CC. I drive mine 1 day to work and on the weekends. Work commute round trip is about 90 miles and mostly highway. Weekends are rual roads in central NC.

With the HPA SHS's, which model do you have? The one for the CC or like the Koni's, the ones for the GTI? The drop on the ones for the GTI is greater than the model for the CC.
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

flipflp said:


> I was hoping you'd weigh in!
> 
> I've been in love with the 19x9 ET45 size since I saw Neuspeed offer it. That's just different enough from a 19x9.5 ET45 to give me fender clearance for the tire in the rear, and clearance on the strut in the front. I just wish the 265 width didn't add a couple pounds to the tire, but that's the trade off.


So you need more grip or less wheel spin? And why you think that a wider tire 265 will give you more grip?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> So you need more grip or less wheel spin? And why you think that a wider tire 265 will give you more grip?


Yes, I'm interested in gaining traction primarily but I also like the look of a fat tire. I've had a bit of stretch so I'd like to mix it up.

Why wouldn't a wider tire offer more grip/traction? Not for cornering, only talking about straight line.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

flipflp said:


> Yes, I'm interested in gaining traction primarily but I also like the look of a fat tire. I've had a bit of stretch so I'd like to mix it up.
> 
> Why wouldn't a wider tire offer more grip/traction? Not for cornering, only talking about straight line.


I'm just going to talk for personal experience, Engine mount, transmission mount, engine torque mount insert, sway bars and suspension set-up is what making my traction. I run 245/35 PSS and 340whp without any wheel spin. I DO remember without all those mentioned above I used to spin everywhere.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

^ wow do you have a video of a launch? I have the same setup minus the engine mounts and I spin with my PSS through 2nd. With 310whp. A larger contact patch effectively reduces the load per inch of area of rubber which increases dry grip. The wider tire also dissipates heat better, and with the lighter load, it should wear less. Also it helps to compensate for track imperfections (as asphalt is not perfectly flat even at the strip) with the tire and pavement contact. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Pound said:


> ^ wow do you have a video of a launch? I have the same setup minus the engine mounts and I spin with my PSS through 2nd. With 310whp. A larger contact patch effectively reduces the load per inch of area of rubber which increases dry grip. The wider tire also dissipates heat better, and with the lighter load, it should wear less. Also it helps to compensate for track imperfections (as asphalt is not perfectly flat even at the strip) with the tire and pavement contact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are far away from my set-up, front away bar? Most important NOT the same tuner and dsg tuner. Extremely important how the power arrive to the wheels and when.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> You are far away from my set-up, front away bar? Most important NOT the same tuner and dsg tuner. Extremely important how the power arrive to the wheels and when.


Yeah I'm running front sway now. Need to update sig. Just saw you are on APR v3.1 which is like you said the most important difference with power delivery. That's why you are not spinning. DSG tunes are pretty similar. I've driven both. 

You have a vid of this car?? No spin with 340whp should put you in the low 12's 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

We are making video shoots soon, stay tuned.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

I have the dog bone insert. I want to do a WALK and front bushings soon and I know what will help with wheel hop but my traction issue is because of stock turbo stage 2 torque. First and second gear are pretty much worthless.

Still weighing my options but I appreciate the input!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

flipflp said:


> I have the dog bone insert. I want to do a WALK and front bushings soon and I know what will help with wheel hop but my traction issue is because of stock turbo stage 2 torque. First and second gear are pretty much worthless.
> 
> Still weighing my options but I appreciate the input!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> HPA SHS's
> 
> Not the lowest drop, but definitely a nice ride
> 
> (BORA RSI is running them too)


I think this drop is on point ))) NO?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm also running HPA SHS Coilovers right now. I have mine spun up for the winter snow here in town but they go plenty low enough. They are the most comfortable Coilovers you can buy for the CC and anything less comfortable would suck as a daily driver - IMHO. I would say the HPA's are about 20% stiffer than stock and eventually become about 25 to 30 percent stiffer as time goes on. Anything for aggressive or stiffer really talked a toll on you over time if you daily drive your vehicle. In fact, if a more comfortable Coilover existed I'd be using them. Remember, I'm saying "more comfortable" then other Coilovers - not "more comfortable" than stock and not all that "comfortable" in general.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

benspeed83 said:


> I'm also running HPA SHS Coilovers right now. I have mine spun up for the winter snow here in town but they go plenty low enough. They are the most comfortable Coilovers you can buy for the CC and anything less comfortable would suck as a daily driver - IMHO. I would say the HPA's are about 20% stiffer than stock and eventually become about 25 to 30 percent stiffer as time goes on. Anything for aggressive or stiffer really talked a toll on you over time if you daily drive your vehicle. In fact, if a more comfortable Coilover existed I'd be using them. Remember, I'm saying "more comfortable" then other Coilovers - not "more comfortable" than stock and not all that "comfortable" in general.


So you would say these over Koni fully adjustable? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

unctucker said:


> So you would say these over Koni fully adjustable?


Yes, for sure. The Koni's are nice but not suitable for daily driving in my opinion. Some may disagree but I find most Coilovers to be overly harsh for daily driving - even fully adjustable Koni's.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

benspeed83 said:


> Yes, for sure. The Koni's are nice but not suitable for daily driving in my opinion. Some may disagree but I find most Coilovers to be overly harsh for daily driving - even fully adjustable Koni's.


 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

I love my HPAs, moved to them after Solowerks and it's a night and day difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

benspeed83 said:


> Yes, for sure. The Koni's are nice but not suitable for daily driving in my opinion. Some may disagree but I find most Coilovers to be overly harsh for daily driving - even fully adjustable Koni's.


With that being said, which would you recommend? HPA or Ebach pro kit with Koni orange? I drive my CC 1 day a week to work because of my 90 mile a day commute. Then on the weekends when I take my family out.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

unctucker said:


> With that being said, which would you recommend? HPA or Ebach pro kit with Koni orange? I drive my CC 1 day a week to work because of my 90 mile a day commute. Then on the weekends when I take my family out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


For family or passengers who ride in your car often, I would go Eibach Pro Kit with Koni shocks.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Going with 19x8.5 et.35 MMR GT1'S this summer. Wrapped in Hankook 255/35/19. Will going the Ebach route give me enough drop? It's all going on a 2012 CC Rline. 
Enough drop to go with the new wheel tire setup. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Going with 19x8.5 et.35 MMR GT1'S this summer. Wrapped in Hankook 255/35/19. Will going the Ebach route give me enough drop? It's all going on a 2012 CC Rline.
> Enough drop to go with the new wheel tire setup.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Enough for what? Eibachs lower you about an inch, not coilover drop but its a good compromise if you've got bad roads or drive with 4 people often. You could run the wheel setup you're talking about stock, so its all about what look you want.

Also, 255/35 tires are going to be mighty tall. 235/35 is a better choice.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Enough for what? Eibachs lower you about an inch, not coilover drop but its a good compromise if you've got bad roads or drive with 4 people often. You could run the wheel setup you're talking about stock, so its all about what look you want.
> 
> Also, 255/35 tires are going to be mighty tall. 235/35 is a better choice.


4 adults never, Wife and 2 kids just on the weekends. I'm looking for a good level drop that will complement the wheel/tire setup ,ride comfort would be a plus but not necessary. No bad roads and mostly highway, good back roads in central NC that I take the car out to at least once a month. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

235/35 tire set up is good for 19x8.5 for daily. 8.5 is pretty standard, not wide wheels. 245+ should be for anything wider than 8.5

Flipflip has Eibach and i think the drop looks good :thumbup:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Enough for what? Eibachs lower you about an inch, not coilover drop but its a good compromise if you've got bad roads or drive with 4 people often. You could run the wheel setup you're talking about stock, so its all about what look you want.
> 
> Also, 255/35 tires are going to be mighty tall. 235/35 is a better choice.


Pictures of your setup please. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*



flipflp said:


> Also, 255/35 tires are going to be mighty tall. 235/35 is a better choice.


255 is width, so it wouldn't be stretched. 35 is height. 65 would be a tall thick tire... Though you might go 245s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

245 on 8.5? 

Stooopid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Nethers said:


> 255 is width, so it wouldn't be stretched. 35 is height. 65 would be a tall thick tire... Though you might go 245s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im familiar with tire sizing.

255/35 is about 1" taller overall compared to OEM tires. 235/35 matches the overall diameter from stock.

235/35 on an 8.5" depending on brand is almost square profile wise.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> 245 on 8.5?
> 
> Stooopid
> 
> ...


Opiiiiinion.  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Pictures of your setup please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


IMG_20160116_104703 by Jon Collier, on Flickr


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> IMG_20160116_104703 by Jon Collier, on Flickr


Very nice. That's Ebach? What shocks if you don't mind me asking.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> 245 on 8.5?
> 
> Stooopid
> 
> ...


He said he wanted 255, I was trying to talk him down, I run 235s on my 9. Minor stretch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> 235/35 tire set up is good for 19x8.5 for daily. 8.5 is pretty standard, not wide wheels. 245+ should be for anything wider than 8.5
> 
> Flipflip has Eibach and i think the drop looks good :thumbup:


Actually Audi runs 255/35 on the stock 8.5" peelers. I'm on 245/35 on 8.5"...I like square sidewalls.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

Same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

runremyrun said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same as what?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coryf1233 (Oct 27, 2015)

runremyrun said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What specs are these ?! Looks perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*

^LOL think he was joking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coryf1233 (Oct 27, 2015)

Pound said:


> ^LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

Coryf1233 said:


> What specs are these ?! Looks perfect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


19x10 +20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

Coryf1233 said:


> Funny??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

My name Jeff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

runremyrun said:


> My name Jeff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No you didn't. ......LMAO. my daughter says that from time to time.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Very nice. That's Ebach? What shocks if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


It's all in the sig

Koni Str.ts and Eibachs pro kit springs. Budget, but works well.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

these are for sale...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7233051-19x9-19x9-5-Iforged-sprints-3pc-wheels


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

What vehicle did you buy the Eibach kit and shocks for?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> What vehicle did you buy the Eibach kit and shocks for?


The Eibachs are CC specific, but I think the Konis are for MK6 GTIs.

Oh, I also have the taller Audi TT base suspension rear spring isolators which raises the back up 1/4". Not required but was just for tuning to my preference.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> The Eibachs are CC specific, but I think the Konis are for MK6 GTIs.
> 
> Oh, I also have the taller Audi TT base suspension rear spring isolators which raises the back up 1/4". Not required but was just for tuning to my preference.


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

What if I were to run 255/30/19 on my GT1'S and go with the eibach with Koni orange. Think it would look good? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> What if I were to run 255/30/19 on my GT1'S and go with the eibach with Koni orange. Think it would look good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Would look really similar fit wise to my setup, but tires will be more square.

With that said I'd have to say it'd look good haha


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Would look really similar fit wise to my setup, but tires will be more square.
> 
> With that said I'd have to say it'd look good haha


 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Would look really similar fit wise to my setup, but tires will be more square.
> 
> With that said I'd have to say it'd look good haha


What do you mean "square "?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

unctucker said:


> What do you mean "square "?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


square is the new round....


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> What do you mean "square "?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I mean the sidewall of the tire will be more square shaped.

My setup is a 245/35 on a 9.5 wide wheel and has a slight stretch. A wider 255/30 tire on a 8.5" wide wheel will be more "square" or straight.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> I think this drop is on point ))) NO?


It is, looks PERFECT!

Just might not be enough drop for the stance crowd, lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> For family or passengers who ride in your car often, I would go Eibach Pro Kit with Koni shocks.


X2 on this 



flipflp said:


> It's all in the sig
> 
> Koni Str.ts and Eibachs pro kit springs. Budget, but works well.


Jon recommended this setup and I swear by it now too

(I loved the Eibachs, but the addition of the Konis made it even better)



flipflp said:


> The Eibachs are CC specific, but I think the Konis are for MK6 GTIs.
> 
> Oh, I also have the taller Audi TT base suspension rear spring isolators which raises the back up 1/4". Not required but was just for tuning to my preference.


x2 on this exactly

Springs, $225 SHIPPED: http://thmotorsports.com/eibach/eibach-pro-kit-springs/85105140/i-285966.aspx
Dampers (2 struts & 2 shocks), $372 SHIPPED: http://www.tunersports.com/koni-str-t-orange-shocks-8750-1005-8050-1006_p16098.html
Strut mounts & bearings, $90 SHIPPED: https://www.europaparts.com/strut-mount-upgrade-kit-8j0498331.html
TT rear pads, 8J0-512-149, ~$25/pair or from your dealer: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...r-upper-spring-packing-priced-each/8j0512149/
Strut bolts, N90954802, $6/pair, dealer

Then just swap your dust boots & bump stops from your OEM struts. 
Reuse the rear dust boots & bump stops too. You can reuse your rear OEM upper shock mounts too, if they don't have a ton of miles. Or just buy new ones, $40/pair:
https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Suspension/Shocks/Rear/ES2568693/


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> I mean the sidewall of the tire will be more square shaped.
> 
> My setup is a 245/35 on a 9.5 wide wheel and has a slight stretch. A wider 255/30 tire on a 8.5" wide wheel will be more "square" or straight.


Understandable 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> X2 on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

unctucker said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


What are the Koni Eibach warranties? HPA Coilovers are lifers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Nethers said:


> What are the Koni Eibach warranties? HPA Coilovers are lifers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just checked. 
Koni's are lifetime 
Eibach pro kit has what they call a Million mile warranty. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Is the Eibach pro kit with Koni's a little softer then HPA SHS Coilovers?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

benspeed83 said:


> Is the Eibach pro kit with Koni's a little softer then HPA SHS Coilovers?


I'll let others with the setup pipe in on this.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

benspeed83 said:


> Is the Eibach pro kit with Koni's a little softer then HPA SHS Coilovers?


The HPA SHS is basically a KW V1, It's the more performance oriented setup for sure. They have linear springs up front and progressive in the rear. Eibachs are fully progressive.

Both the spring rates and dampening would be stiffer than the Eibach/Koni orange setup. Koni Orange are valved for OEM+ comfort and a semi-sporty ride.


----------



## d0wse (Nov 4, 2013)

I know dan has had both the eibach and koni setup and the kw1's


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

benspeed83 said:


> Is the Eibach pro kit with Koni's a little softer then HPA SHS Coilovers?


Correct. I've had ST coilovers, effectively KW V1s, which are very similar to the SHS and the ride wasn't BAD, it was just much sportier than my current setup.

Koni Str.ts have been quoted as "damping equal to Koni yellows (sports) on their lowest setting". So they are definitely a step up from a factory replacement, and are meant for use with aftermarket sport springs with a mild drop.

Suspension performance is a factor of parts working together, and I know there are a lot of people very happy with this combo for a good balance of cost, handling, and comfort. You are just limited on lowering.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is some light reading on the Koni Str.t and Eibach setup. Could be the birth of that combo actually:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6977074-Shocks-Struts-Replacement

and a follow up from that:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7007129-My-Koni-Eibach-suspension-thread


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Here is some light reading on the Koni Str.t and Eibach setup. Could be the birth of that combo actually:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6977074-Shocks-Struts-Replacement
> 
> ...


Funny. I was the last to post to that.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

It should be noted that HPA developed the SHS Coilovers to be more softly sprung/dampened then the KW V1 they are based on and as a result they are more suited for daily driving and not as harsh as the KW's.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nethers said:


> HPA Coilovers are lifers.


Not sure if it changed, but HPA's only have a 2 year warranty (now):
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_sus_shs.html



unctucker said:


> Just checked.
> Koni's are lifetime
> Eibach pro kit has what they call a Million mile warranty.


The only issue with the Koni's is that they are technically for the MK5/MK6, not the CC, if Koni wanted to be dicks about the warranty
The springs are CC specific though


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

benspeed83 said:


> Is the Eibach pro kit with Koni's a little softer then HPA SHS Coilovers?


Yes.

The HPA's are nice for coilovers, don't get me wrong, but on very bumpy roads you'll feel it due to the shorter springs/suspension travel. 
The Eibachs are just a little more stiffer than OEM (spring rates of 188lbs/in, front & 214lbs/in, rear)

The HPA's go lower and offer height adjustability though.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pound said:


> The HPA SHS is basically a KW V1, It's the more performance oriented setup for sure.


You have it backwards...see what ben said:


benspeed83 said:


> It should be noted that HPA developed the SHS Coilovers to be more softly sprung/dampened then the KW V1 they are based on and as a result they are more suited for daily driving and not as harsh as the KW's.





Pound said:


> They have linear springs up front and progressive in the rear.


Wrong on the springs too....the KW/HPA SHS/ST's run progressive fronts (they have dead coils) & linear rears:












Pound said:


> Eibachs are fully progressive


Wrong too. They're linear with spring rates of 188lbs/in front & 214lbs/in rear


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

Dan...It was based off the KW V1. What I meant was it was more performance oriented than the Eibach setup not the V1's 

Also,



snobrdrdan said:


> Wrong on the springs too....the KW/HPA SHS/ST's run progressive fronts (they have dead coils) & linear rears:


Directly from HPA:

_"Each application features linear race springs on the front and progressive barrel spring on the rear."
_

Those springs with the dead coils in your pic are the rears



snobrdrdan said:


> Wrong too. They're linear with spring rates of 188lbs/in front & 214lbs/in rear


Directly from Eibach:

_"Every Eibach Pro-Kit is designed and tested by our suspension engineers and performance driving professionals, to deliver aggressive good looks and high performance handling, without ever compromising safety or ride quality. By using our proprietary, *progressive* spring design, Pro-Kit provides the ultimate balance to take your passion for driving to a whole new level."_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Got the first part now. :thumbup:

But the springs....I know what they "say", but *look* at the springs...the fronts can't be linear on the KW/HPA/ST's (they all run the same style springs).

And no, having had 2 sets of HPA's, 4 sets of ST's, and a set of V1's, I know which springs are which. :facepalm:

Front struts assembled....dead coils:









As for the Eibachs, I've had this "argument" a couple times with other members too. Look at the springs, they're linear. Hell, I just posted the spring rates too....directly from Eibach.
The progressive part is stamped on every box & just generic....each application is different though. 
The V6 version (CC) and Tiguan springs are linear as well, btw.

Like I tell the other guys....take 2 minutes & call Eibach, you'll come back here and say "Sorry, I was wrong"

Don't believe everything you read on the internet


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I need a drink after reading all this....lol.
But, that's the reason I come here. The experience and knowledge you guys have and Share is priceless. With that being said.
I don't want to take my investment of a wheel and tire setup and go with the Eibach kit only to have the car not sit like I'm expecting. I have read mix stories the past 2 days of 1.3 inch drop to not noticed. Am I making sense? I don't want the whole drop and tuck either, they look great, just not for me.
Wheel and tire are as follows 
245/30/19
19-8.5 et. 35. MMR GT1.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

unctucker said:


> I need a drink after reading all this....lol.
> But, that's the reason I come here. The experience and knowledge you guys have and Share is priceless. With that being said.
> I don't want to take my investment of a wheel and tire setup and go with the Eibach kit only to have the car not sit like I'm expecting. I have read mix stories the past 2 days of 1.3 inch drop to not noticed. Am I making sense? I don't want the whole drop and tuck either, they look great, just not for me.
> Wheel and tire are as follows
> ...


I would use the search thread function and enter Eibach as the key word. Have a look for yourself. There are a ton of pics in this thread. I have never ran them, but most say it is a mild drop with a two finger gap, and the comfort is great.

However, If you really want to be able to dial it in, a good set of coil-overs would be the way to go.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Pound said:


> I would use the search thread function and enter Eibach as the key word. Have a look for yourself. There are a ton of pics in this thread. I have never ran them, but most say it is a mild drop with a two finger gap, and the comfort is great.
> 
> However, If you really want to be able to dial it in, a good set of coil-overs would be the way to go.


Fair enough. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## d0wse (Nov 4, 2013)

When Dan throws down some knowledge in a section he doesnt have a car too haha.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> I need a drink after reading all this....lol.
> But, that's the reason I come here. The experience and knowledge you guys have and Share is priceless. With that being said.
> I don't want to take my investment of a wheel and tire setup and go with the Eibach kit only to have the car not sit like I'm expecting. I have read mix stories the past 2 days of 1.3 inch drop to not noticed. Am I making sense? I don't want the whole drop and tuck either, they look great, just not for me.
> Wheel and tire are as follows
> ...


It's a solid 1" drop, or about a 26" Fender to ground measurement. If you're concerned that the eibachs won't lower the car enough, buy the HPA coilovers and adjust it to your taste.

Also, what is going on with your tire sizes changing hahaha. Stick with 235/35-19 or if you want to go wider upsize to a 245/35-19 or maybe a 255/30-19 if you want to push it.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

You guys is what's going on....lol. all the info man....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Dan I'd like to request a thread where you can post all of the pictures you've taken selling suspension. At your convenience of course. :laugh:


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Summer photo*










My CC on Eibach pro Kit springs - Summer 2015


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

d0wse said:


> When Dan throws down some knowledge in a section he doesnt have a car too haha.


Well, I used to 
_(an '11 CC Sport manual & a '13 CC Sport Plus)_



flipflp said:


> Dan I'd like to request a thread where you can post all of the pictures you've taken selling suspension. At your convenience of course. :laugh:


Search noobie 

I've been thru a few, that's all I'm gonna say


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> I have read mix stories the past 2 days of 1.3 inch drop to not noticed


It's lower (26" FTG), just not slammed though, and about 1/2 the price of coilovers (Konis with ProKit) but more comfortable. You gotta pick your battles here

Pics of Kareem's old car on the OEM 19's & Eibachs:

















My old CC on the OEM 18's:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Who has done the wheel stud conversion and what benefits does it give you?
Looking for Chrome lug bolts for my wheels before installing them and I'm not finding many options. But with the installation of a stud conversion kit, the options seem endless. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Who has done the wheel stud conversion and what benefits does it give you?
> Looking for Chrome lug bolts for my wheels before installing them and I'm not finding many options. But with the installation of a stud conversion kit, the options seem endless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I can help with all of these things, but I'm not at a computer right now to get all my pics. I'll get back to you shortly!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> I can help with all of these things, but I'm not at a computer right now to get all my pics. I'll get back to you shortly!


Sounds great. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## matrix17 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi Guys

I need a little help. I can buy wheels 18x9 et35. I am little confused if they will fit on the rear. Tires will be stock 235/40/18 and suspension is still stock. I know that stock ET is 41 with 8j wheel. I calculated that it will be 19mm moved to outside and I am wondering if it will fit on rear? I found here that some of you have 19x9j et40 and it fits but there is still 6mm less then mine. I can buy them in good price that is why I am wondering. Can you help me with my decision?

Second question:

I am also thinking about 19 inch wheels. What about comfort with DCC? Now my setup is 17'' 235/45 and its ok. Is there a big difference?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ernestas (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey guys, I need your help. I own a 09' Passat CC 3.6, and am considering wheel size for my summer setup. I'm looking at japan jr-16 19x10 ET45 5x112 wheels. Is it possible to fit these without any probs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Sorry for the delay, I only sit at a computer during the week.

I have access to a lot of different lug nuts, lug bolts, spacers, etc. because of my job and because I love to tinker I've done a few different things.

First off, the wheels you are buying, do they use factory ball seat lug bolts or do they need new cone seat lug bolts?

My guess is they need aftermarket bolts, but you want to check with the manufacturer. If you need ball seat bolts, your choices for lug nuts are much more limited than with cone seat. Unless the nuts are custom and meant for stud conversions, only Hondas and Acuras use ball seat lug nuts (and older Porsches if we're being pedantic) and they aren't correct for VW ball seat wheels.

When I bought my VMRs, I had them cut the seats of my wheels cone, because I knew I wanted to eventually convert to studs. Here are my reasons:

1. I wanted studs to make tire rotations easier
2. Because studs don't come in and out of the hub like bolts, thread wear is reduced. It's a lot easier to replace lug nuts than it is to replace hubs.
3. I think that lug nuts/lug bolts can add to the appearance of your wheel combo, so studs allow me to do some different things. Here are some examples:

034 Motorsports Studs, 2" length. (These were a little short on the front with my spacer but worked fine)
IMG_20140112_095747 by Jon Collier, on Flickr

034 Studs with Gorilla System Wheel Locks (every lug is a lock), 1.5" tall lugs
12226506236_98a81549c7_b by Jon Collier, on Flickr

034 Studs with Gorilla Forged Steel Racing lugs and one "duplex" lock per wheel
IMG_20140812_131233 by Jon Collier, on Flickr

Replaced the 034 studs (which had corroded terribly over the last 2 years) with Rennline conversion studs, 45mm length
IMG_20151226_093552 by Jon Collier, on Flickr

Much longer, much better quality but because of the length I'm currently running open end Gorilla Small Diameter lugs
IMG_20151229_141411 by Jon Collier, on Flickr

I'm going to fool around with some different lugs later, or I might do something a little special if I end up with some new wheels 

That all said, unless you understand wheels, lugs, bolts, fitment specifics, etc. you should just stick with bolts. Or, if you have a shop doing your work ask them what they like since they will be messing with them more than you.

On the lug bolt options, I might be a bit biased but you should check out my companies website (www.gorilla-auto.com) and/or speak with your wheel and tire shop for the correct chrome bolts!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

*What did you do today to your CC ?*



Stero1D said:


> SHS/KW1 are the best. Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you running studs?
Any information about this would be great. 
Just checked the Rennline site.
Should I go 35 mm or 45 mm as you did?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Are you running studs?
> Any information about this would be great.
> Just checked the Rennline site.
> Should I go 35 mm or 45 mm as you did?


I think you meant to quote me, but SERGE YOUR TIRE IS LOW! :laugh:

Rennline gives recommendations for lengths based on if spacers are used or not. I believe they recommend 35mm for up to a small spacer, and I ran 45mm length for the look, not out of necessity.

Honestly, like I said in the post above, unless you are VERY confident with wheel fitment, lug nut and lug bolt specifications, you are really best sticking with lug bolts. These things hold your wheels on, and if you don't get this right it can be EXTREMELY bad.

Ask the company that makes your wheels what they recommend for bolt length. Stock length is 26.7mm, which is usually rounded to 27mm. If you aren't running spacers, your best option is buying cone seat lug bolts, 14mm x 1.50 thread, ~27mm length.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> I think you meant to quote me, but SERGE YOUR TIRE IS LOW!
> Rennline gives recommendations for lengths based on if spacers are used or not. I believe they recommend 35mm for up to a small spacer, and I ran 45mm length for the look, not out of necessity.
> 
> Honestly, like I said in the post above, unless you are VERY confident with wheel fitment, lug nut and lug bolt specifications, you are really best sticking with lug bolts. These things hold your wheels on, and if you don't get this right it can be EXTREMELY bad.
> ...


The wheels I have are cone seat and do not require an additional hub ring.
They are also 19x8.5 et.35 so no need for spacers.
I will be using the new wheels as a summer setup so removing them often is going to be a requirement. 
That being said, I think I would benefit from adding the stud conversion... agree?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> The wheels I have are cone seat and do not require an additional hub ring.
> They are also 19x8.5 et.35 so no need for spacers.
> I will be using the new wheels as a summer setup so removing them often is going to be a requirement.
> That being said, I think I would benefit from adding the stud conversion... agree?
> ...


Swapping between summers and winters once a year is not really often. Stud conversions are most beneficial for cars that are tracked where wheels are swapped a few times a month. Considering that, I would say that a stud conversion is not going to help you, but instead add a lot of complexity to your setup.

If your winters are your OEM wheels, then you use OEM bolts. Get one set of bolts for your summer wheels and be done with it.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Swapping between summers and winters once a year is not really often. Stud conversions are most beneficial for cars that are tracked where wheels are swapped a few times a month. Considering that, I would say that a stud conversion is not going to help you, but instead add a lot of complexity to your setup.
> 
> If your winters are your OEM wheels, then you use OEM bolts. Get one set of bolts for your summer wheels and be done with it.


I also rotate my tires every 3000 miles.
Thanks for the input.
I also use Gorilla ball seat lug bolts for my OEM wheels, great product. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok. Decided on Eibach pro kit with Koni orange. 
What is a good instalation cost?
BFI will do it for $450 and includes alignment. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Ok. Decided on Eibach pro kit with Koni orange.
> What is a good instalation cost?
> BFI will do it for $450 and includes alignment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


A good installation cost is free! If that's not an option for you to DIY, consider that alignments are typically $75-100, and shop rates are $80-100 an hour. A good shop should be able to crank out suspension in 2-3 hours tops.

$450 might be on the higher end of things but if you're comfortable with the shop and want the job done right, go for it.


----------



## matrix17 (Jan 30, 2016)

matrix17 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need a little help. I can buy wheels 18x9 et35. I am little confused if they will fit on the rear. Tires will be stock 235/40/18 and suspension is still stock. I know that stock ET is 41 with 8j wheel. I calculated that it will be 19mm moved to outside and I am wondering if it will fit on rear? I found here that some of you have 19x9j et40 and it fits but there is still 6mm less then mine. I can buy them in good price that is why I am wondering. Can you help me with my decision?
> 
> ...


Can you help me guys?


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

Nah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*



matrix17 said:


> Can you help me guys?


U shpuld be fine in a back but id put 225/40 or 235/35


I had 9et33 savananhs and -2.5 camber it was fine w 2 peeps in car but w 3 i had a little bit of scuff marks on the back tires, but non crazy

Tires were 235/35 n thats moment when i got marks )



















Give it a try man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matrix17 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the answer. I will try them and then I will decide.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> U shpuld be fine in a back but id put 225/40 or 235/35
> 
> 
> I had 9et33 savananhs and -2.5 camber it was fine w 2 peeps in car but w 3 i had a little bit of scuff marks on the back tires, but non crazy
> ...


Oh man throwback to no wrap, looks so different


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chert64 (Feb 6, 2016)

Audi rs6 wheels


----------



## Chert64 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*



Cbritt said:


> Oh man throwback to no wrap, looks so different
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe


Here is savannahs and wrap for you 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

flipflp said:


> That is a good point, and for simplicity sake putting 265/30s on my current wheels is the way to go. I think if my current tires will hold out until April I'll flip a coin on the Rse10s and see what specials Neuspeed runs for their Open House. I'd still love a change of scenery haha


Made an appointment in 2 weeks to get the 265/30-19 Pilot Super Sports installed on my current wheels. I'll post pictures, impressions, and any fitment or rubbing issues I discover. Not expecting any because I'm not too low, but I think an appointment to the fender roller as a bit of a insurance policy.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Made an appointment in 2 weeks to get the 265/30-19 Pilot Super Sports installed on my current wheels. I'll post pictures, impressions, and any fitment or rubbing issues I discover. Not expecting any because I'm not too low, but I think an appointment to the fender roller as a bit of a insurance policy.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Can't wait to see it. Can you confirm what spacers you were running in the VMR photos? I think you said 6mm up front. Anything out back?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to see it. Can you confirm what spacers you were running in the VMR photos? I think you said 6mm up front. Anything out back?


Same here, I know I've seen 255/35-19 square on a CC and 265/30-19 on the rear only with a staggered setup, but I've never seen 265/30 square.

I've been running just a 6mm up front since the beginning, the only thing that has changed over the years has been the suspension and alignment.

Started with ST coilovers all the way down at ~25" FTG, raised them to nearly 26" FTG due to my daily commute/rubbing, had some clunks (and possibly a spring failure) and simplified my life with Eibach/Koni Str.Ts at ~26" FTG now. Rear camber will be set at or near -2 degrees to avoid the fenders like it is now.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey guys I'm having a tire dilemma. I bought a set of 19x8.5 et 35 BLQs that have a retarded 215/30/19 tire on them. I want some sidewall.

Can I run a 235/45/19? Or is that to much meat? How big can I go before I get into trouble.

Car is on coilovers. Id like to be lowered 1.5"-2".

Thanks so much


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Do 235 or 245/35/19


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Buying tires soon for my summer setup. I think I have asked this question before but the wheels are et35 19×8.5. I should be flush correct?, or will I need spacers?

I think I just found my answer.
Inside of wheel to strut will remain the same.
Outside extended 12mm ".472 inches".
So I should be pretty good.
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Chatchie said:


> Hey guys I'm having a tire dilemma. I bought a set of 19x8.5 et 35 BLQs that have a retarded 215/30/19 tire on them. I want some sidewall.
> 
> Can I run a 235/45/19? Or is that to much meat? How big can I go before I get into trouble.
> 
> ...


If you want more sidewall you should have bought a set of 18's!

Especially lowered, you can't change the overall diameter of the tire much before you're going to rub at full lock or worse on suspension.

235/35-19 is the correct diameter to match stock, you can push that to a 245/35-19 with no issues. Something like a 235/40 MAY fit without too much trouble but I don't know for sure. Your speedometer will definitely be off at that point.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Buying tires soon for my summer setup. I think I have asked this question before but the wheels are et35 19×8.5. I should be flush correct?, or will I need spacers?
> 
> I think I just found my answer.
> Inside of wheel to strut will remain the same.
> ...


Rear will be flush with some camber (-2ish degrees), will look poked with stock alignment specs.

The front, I have a theory that there is 9mm difference between flush front and rear, so even a 19x8.5 ET35 can still take a 3-5mm spacer to look "even" to the rear. Totally optional though, and depends on how low you are and what your preference is. The lower you go the more the front wheel tucks.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm going with the Eibach and Koni orange setup.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

I am from québec canada and this is my cc!!!!! Air lift slam serie with air lift performance strut,frame notch,rotiform tbm 19" 8x5 with 225/35/19!!!!!







. And this is the winter mode!!!!!!







. With zimermann zinc coated cross drilled with abt ceramic track plus pad!!!!!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

And we have a newcomer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

Cbritt said:


> And we have a newcomer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhhhhh yesssssss!!!!!! Thanks for the welcome 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

vwb72t said:


> Ohhhhhhh yesssssss!!!!!! Thanks for the welcome
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Always nice to have more people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runremyrun (Jan 15, 2016)

No won't fit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Made an appointment in 2 weeks to get the 265/30-19 Pilot Super Sports installed on my current wheels. I'll post pictures, impressions, and any fitment or rubbing issues I discover. Not expecting any because I'm not too low, but I think an appointment to the fender roller as a bit of a insurance policy.


Once I get to a computer I'll upload some better pics. Sorry for the dirty wheels!


































No rubbing and great traction in second gear.


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

flipflp said:


> Once I get to a computer I'll upload some better pics. Sorry for the dirty wheels!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow great fitment and awesome look!!!! Great job


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

Awesome man. 265 Looks right at home. Perfect OEM+ setup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

flipflp said:


> .. 265/30-19 Pilot Super Sports installed on my current wheels ..





flipflp said:


> ... No rubbing and great traction in second gear.


hey man .. thats a sweet setup, diggin your build .. how long have you had the springs? they're gonna settle some, but that is a perfect fit .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

kbad said:


> hey man .. thats a sweet setup, diggin your build .. how long have you had the springs? they're gonna settle some, but that is a perfect fit .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


Thanks!

I've had my suspension setup now for almost 2 years, its definitely where it's going to be. I even raised the rear a tad to get the wheel gaps even.

This car is a daily driver through some areas of LA with very poorly paved roads. I've been lower and loved the look, but this is an awesome compromise for what I need.

A few more pics:


















Cars still dirty and it's parked uneven but I can't help but whore her out a bit.


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

flipflp said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've had my suspension setup now for almost 2 years, its definitely where it's going to be. I even raised the rear a tad to get the wheel gaps even.
> 
> ...


Awesome set up!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

vwb72t said:


> Awesome set up!!!
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Thank you! And thanks Pound, I'm loving it.

Bonus video, 0-slightly above the speed limit (shh). Traction control off, in e85 blend race mode (dynod 252/331 HP/torque). Much more control and grip, I highly recommend fat tires.

https://youtu.be/4uaYnK0W5QM


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

flipflp said:


> Thank you! And thanks Pound, I'm loving it.
> 
> Bonus video, 0-slightly above the speed limit (shh). Traction control off, in e85 blend race mode (dynod 252/331 HP/torque). Much more control and grip, I highly recommend fat tires.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4uaYnK0W5QM


If you saw my picture in the previous page i have 225/35/19 and with your photo and the video i considere new fat tire for my cc!!!! I have stage 2 and dsg stage 2 and with your video you clearly see that your tire grip!!!! Nice sound toi thanks for the goodies video!!! Sorry for my english,i from québec canada and i speak french!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

vwb72t said:


> If you saw my picture in the previous page i have 225/35/19 and with your photo and the video i considere new fat tire for my cc!!!! I have stage 2 and dsg stage 2 and with your video you clearly see that your tire grip!!!! Nice sound toi thanks for the goodies video!!! Sorry for my english,i from québec canada and i speak french!!!
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


No worries mon'amie!

Stage 2 power is really peaky down low so it makes traction a challenge. The wider tire the better if you can do it! That video is funny because I'm shifting really early, right before peak (4000rpm) so you can hear the car start to really light up in first and second. It's good fun, I'm just happy now I can floor it at 4000rpm in second and just go.

There is a guy on IG named DTA_MBR, not sure if he's on here but he's tucking 265/30 in the rear but running a 235/35 in the front. His CC is amazing.

I don't know bagged setups too well so I can't be much help, but I'm loving all this tire!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

flipflp said:


> There is a guy on IG named DTA_MBR


James Taylor beautiful cc but is not on vortexxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DubLife3825 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Vw cc vr6 heellpppp*

Hi everybody I'm new to the site so i dnt know how everything works yet but i need some advice about dropping my CC. I've lowered mu dubs in the past but im trying to go all out on this on this one. Stretched tires, rims, coilovers. I hav 18x8 wheels now and want to run 18x9 or 18x9.5 running the same tires to stretch em out. How low can i drop the car without havin to roll fenders or rub. Please help! Going Crazy!￼


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

DubLife3825 said:


> Hi everybody I'm new to the site so i dnt know how everything works yet but i need some advice about dropping my CC. I've lowered mu dubs in the past but im trying to go all out on this on this one. Stretched tires, rims, coilovers. I hav 18x8 wheels now and want to run 18x9 or 18x9.5 running the same tires to stretch em out. How low can i drop the car without havin to roll fenders or rub. Please help! Going Crazy!￼


Well, if you want crazy low, i highly advise getting bags. You dont want to be stupid low on coilovers the ride would be terrible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

DubLife3825 said:


> Hi everybody I'm new to the site so i dnt know how everything works yet but i need some advice about dropping my CC. I've lowered mu dubs in the past but im trying to go all out on this on this one. Stretched tires, rims, coilovers. I hav 18x8 wheels now and want to run 18x9 or 18x9.5 running the same tires to stretch em out. How low can i drop the car without havin to roll fenders or rub. Please help! Going Crazy!￼


How low you can go with an 18x9 or 18x9.5 totally depends on wheel offset. Need a bit more info before I could give any advice. I run a 19x9.5 ET 45 wheel and I was never slammed but only had some mild fender liner contact.

Not sure if you've looked up lowered CCs with 18" wheels but IMO you need to be pretty damn low to make that look good.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

DubLife3825 said:


> I want to run 18x9 or 18x9.5 running the same tires to stretch em out. How low can i drop the car without havin to roll fenders or rub. Please help! Going Crazy!￼





Over'Drive said:


> my rear setup on static TAtechnix -30mm
> 18x10 +34
> 235/40
> camber -3.2 deg
> no pokes, no rubs


^ Not extremely low but...How low you can go really depends on the offsets, tires and will require some trial and error.

This thread has all kinds of setups from mild to wild.


----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)

vwb72t said:


> I am from québec canada and this is my cc!!!!! Air lift slam serie with air lift performance strut,frame notch,rotiform tbm 19" 8x5 with 225/35/19!!!!!


This makes me happy. I have Rotifrom IND's in the same specs, and I'm installing my AirLift kit very soon.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Better angle, still extremely dirty:

CC26530rearqtr by Jon Collier, on Flickr

I am an extremely happy camper. I have one commute on it so far, through ugly roads and no rubs. Just a little tire to fender liner on full lock, but not bad enough to fix.


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

Pound said:


> ^ Not extremely low but...How low you can go really depends on the offsets, tires and will require some trial and error.
> 
> This thread has all kinds of setups from mild to wild.


This is my set up,19x8.5 in front and rear with 225/35/19 with no camber kit and with my slam serie kit the cc look like that on de ground!!!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Better angle, still extremely dirty:
> 
> CC26530rearqtr by Jon Collier, on Flickr
> 
> I am an extremely happy camper. I have one commute on it so far, through ugly roads and no rubs. Just a little tire to fender liner on full lock, but not bad enough to fix.


What size tires

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

unctucker said:


> What size tires
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


265/30/19


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Jon, What do you think about me running tires similar to that? What am I sacrificing, drop? I'd like to have a little less stretch and a bit more sidewall.

Car looks great :thumbup::beer:


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

vwb72t said:


> This is my set up,19x8.5 in front and rear with 225/35/19 with no camber kit and with my slam serie kit the cc look like that on de ground!!!


what offset?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Jon, What do you think about me running tires similar to that? What am I sacrificing, drop? I'd like to have a little less stretch and a bit more sidewall.
> 
> Car looks great :thumbup::beer:


Thanks!

I think what you'd run into would be fender contact in the rear without some camber, which will at some point cause wear unless you get this tire size in a symmetrical tire that can be rotated left to right (does that even exist anymore? hahaha). My old tires had a bit of camber wear from running -2 degrees in the rear for 20k+ miles. 

Additionally, just about every tire has a different profile. I'm familiar with Pilot Super Sports, they tend to have a bit more radius at the shoulder. Other brands are a more harsh shoulder angle and wouldn't fit as well. I've tried to get pictures to illustrate that before but it doesn't seem to translate well into photos.

In the front, if you are careful and get your fenders rolled you'll probably be okay. Also, you're gonna have fender liner contact at full lock. I do a bit now, I imagine it'd be worse 0.5"+ lower.


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

jcoleman_11 said:


> what offset?


Honnestly i dont know lolllll good question. Il have to check that!!! But everything fit with no camber and i have not rolled my fender!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

vwb72t said:


> Honnestly i dont know lolllll good question. Il have to check that!!! But everything fit with no camber and i have not rolled my fender!!!
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Cast Rotiforms only come in ET45 or ET35 for the 19x8.5 size. I don't know about yours for sure but my guess is ET35. :thumbup:


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

flipflp said:


> Cast Rotiforms only come in ET45 or ET35 for the 19x8.5 size. I don't know about yours for sure but my guess is ET35. :thumbup:


Thank bro your right!!! you know better my set up then me lollll thanks i appreciated your awnser !!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

flipflp said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I think what you'd run into would be fender contact in the rear without some camber, which will at some point cause wear unless you get this tire size in a symmetrical tire that can be rotated left to right (does that even exist anymore? hahaha). My old tires had a bit of camber wear from running -2 degrees in the rear for 20k+ miles.
> 
> ...


I think this summer im gonna go with your brand !!!!! The pilot super sports look amazing with a awesome tread!!!!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

vwb72t said:


> I think this summer im gonna go with your brand !!!!! The pilot super sports look amazing with a awesome tread!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


They are a great tire! Tend to be on the more expensive side but a great all around summer tire. I got 30k miles on my first set which isn't half bad!


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

flipflp said:


> They are a great tire! Tend to be on the more expensive side but a great all around summer tire. I got 30k miles on my first set which isn't half bad!


Wow pretty good!!!!! I much coast your tire if is not indiscret


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

vwb72t said:


> Wow pretty good!!!!! I much coast your tire if is not indiscret
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


No problem at all, the tires I just bought were around $225 each. So in Canadian dollars that would be $17,432.76 plus your left kidney. :heart:


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

flipflp said:


> No problem at all, the tires I just bought were around $225 each. So in Canadian dollars that would be $17,432.76 plus your left kidney. :heart:


Ahahahaha nice one!!! thanks for the info!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jettasoclean (Feb 22, 2014)

*10 CC*

Hello all my fellow CC owners!
I'm from Long Island and finally got my rotiforms on. 
Set up: Stock Height (coils on the way)
19x8.5 Rotiform TMB DDT Finish 225/40/19 all around. 
Can't wait to drop it😏


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

jettasoclean said:


> Hello all my fellow CC owners! I'm from Long Island and finally got my rotiforms on.


hey man .. howre you doin .. welcome to the vortex and congrats on your cc .. youre off to a good start with your wheels there - those look sharp .. the cc offers plenty of modability and yet stays classy .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

flipflp said:


> ... in Canadian dollars that would be $17,432.76 plus your left kidney ..


thats right .. dont forget GST, eh! ..


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

kbad said:


> thats right .. dont forget GST, eh! ..


Hahahahahah


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

jettasoclean said:


> Hello all my fellow CC owners!
> I'm from Long Island and finally got my rotiforms on.
> Set up: Stock Height (coils on the way)
> 19x8.5 Rotiform TMB DDT Finish 225/40/19 all around.
> Can't wait to drop it


Yeahhhh!!! Another one with a nice cc and a great set up!!! Welcome 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Put my old Eibach/Koni setup for sale...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ers-amp-Mounts-Bearings-aka-quot-Cup-Kit-quot


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

My wheels no suspension yet.
Wheels are Niche Verona 19x9.5 35et all around. 3mm spacers in rear didn't need just liked the look. 235 35 19 tires all around.
The wheels are black with black machined and tinted black clear coat works really good with the color of the car. Rims had alight rash so I sanded and smoothed the lips to a machined finish. 

Suspension is next just debating on spring or coilover. Might just do Springs since I won't be adjusting or playing with height.


----------



## urmom lovesme (Mar 15, 2016)

*Offset*

Hey man mad props on the wheels. I have a white 2010 that I wanna get the same thing done on. But I need to know what offset you used. and also why you put a bigger tire in the back? and is there a specific website you would recommend to order off of. Also on another note, what you would go with for lowering springs? I really appreciate the help in advance


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

urmom lovesme said:


> Also on another note, what you would go with for lowering springs?


Go with the Eibach Pro-Kit, especially if you plan on putting them on with the stock struts/shocks 
_(although "ideally" you should run upgraded struts/shocks with them)_

They ride a lot nicer than the H&R's


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

Looking for a little insight--


Thinking of running 19x9.5 et30 in the rears with 225/35s. Anyone have an closeups of how it looks? Also I'm on air.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

onequickg60 said:


> My wheels no suspension yet.
> Wheels are Niche Verona 19x9.5 35et all around. 3mm spacers in rear didn't need just liked the look. 235 35 19 tires all around.
> The wheels are black with black machined and tinted black clear coat works really good with the color of the car. Rims had alight rash so I sanded and smoothed the lips to a machined finish.
> 
> Suspension is next just debating on spring or coilover. Might just do Springs since I won't be adjusting or playing with height.


Really needs to go low to pull off that kind of stretch IMO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> Really needs to go low to pull off that kind of stretch IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that much offset and stretch will definitely be a look without bags IMO.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

flipflp said:


> Yeah that much offset and stretch will definitely be a look without bags IMO.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Looks good. I'm about 3 weeks from deciding on suspension promised my wife 1 mod a month. So when time comes we will see coils are great and I have noticed no real spring gives you a good drop. Would like to 1.75 Maybe 2 inchs. Used GTI Springs to drop my Tiguan over 2 inches. But can't do that with the CC. I'll let you know when I decide and post up more pics. Thanks.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

onequickg60 said:


> Looks good. I'm about 3 weeks from deciding on suspension promised my wife 1 mod a month. So when time comes we will see coils are great and I have noticed no real spring gives you a good drop. Would like to 1.75 Maybe 2 inchs. Used GTI Springs to drop my Tiguan over 2 inches. But can't do that with the CC. I'll let you know when I decide and post up more pics. Thanks.


Coilovers that drop 2-3" (H&R Ultra Lows) or Bags is really the only thing that is going to get you low like that picture Pound posted.

A CCs suspension is very similar to a GTI, so the same rules apply. Coils are 1" drop, most coilovers are 2" but some will go lower, all the way up to laying frame with bags.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

What does everyone think of KSport coilovers?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

flipflp said:


> Coilovers that drop 2-3" (H&R Ultra Lows) or Bags is really the only thing that is going to get you low like that picture Pound posted.
> 
> A CCs suspension is very similar to a GTI, so the same rules apply. Coils are 1" drop, most coilovers are 2" but some will go lower, all the way up to laying frame with bags.


FLIPFLIP who says we can't lay frame on coilovers? I am pretty sure I could get damn close. Need to remove the gas tank filler arm from right rear wheel well, some quick changes under the front fender, and a set of 19s. I am pretty sure i could sit frame on ground if not a couple mm. Not driveable but it could be done :laugh::beer:


----------



## Starkiller2212 (Oct 13, 2013)

Long time lurker here in need of some answers, got a 19x8 et32 with a 2253519 tire looking for a more aggressive look, will more than likely order springs next week. All opinions regarding fitment are welcomed. TIA









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

onequickg60 said:


> Looks good. I'm about 3 weeks from deciding on suspension promised my wife 1 mod a month. So when time comes we will see coils are great and I have noticed no real spring gives you a good drop. Would like to 1.75 Maybe 2 inchs. Used GTI Springs to drop my Tiguan over 2 inches. But can't do that with the CC. I'll let you know when I decide and post up more pics. Thanks.


Can you take a shot from directly behind the car and above the fender. Curious to see how much it pokes as I'm building a set of wheels with those specs right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

S WORD said:


> FLIPFLIP who says we can't lay frame on coilovers? I am pretty sure I could get damn close. Need to remove the gas tank filler arm from right rear wheel well, some quick changes under the front fender, and a set of 19s. I am pretty sure i could sit frame on ground if not a couple mm. Not driveable but it could be done :laugh::beer:


I fully support this. Haha 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

Considering lowering for this season just not 100% sold on it just yet. I've lived the low life and I've been enjoying monster trucking everywhere 

Audi TT Peelers with 10mm front & 12mm rear spacers running 255/35 
























Oh hey fatty :wave:


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

Peeler were on my top 5 wheel list, your car looks great.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

Pound said:


> Can you take a shot from directly behind the car and above the fender. Curious to see how much it pokes as I'm building a set of wheels with those specs right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll get pics tomorrow got home to late from work and missed the day light


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Put my old Eibach/Koni setup for sale...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ers-amp-Mounts-Bearings-aka-quot-Cup-Kit-quot


What's the point of having the postcard with the username written down in pictures?
I see that sometimes and don't get it.

Just curious. . .


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

vwishndaetr said:


> What's the point of having the postcard with the username written down in pictures?
> I see that sometimes and don't get it.
> 
> Just curious. . .


It's to prove that you actually own what you're selling and didn't just steal someone else's picture to pretend you have something to sell, take the money and never ship anything. Of course, nothing prevents him from stealing your money, but you at least know he does own the product. You'll sometimes see date stamps included on the paper, again it's just to reinforce the legitimacy of the for sale thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jcoleman_11 said:


> It's to prove that you actually own what you're selling and didn't just steal someone else's picture to pretend you have something to sell, take the money and never ship anything. Of course, nothing prevents him from stealing your money, but you at least know he does own the product. You'll sometimes see date stamps included on the paper, again it's just to reinforce the legitimacy of the for sale thread.


^^^yeah, this

I've been selling so much stuff lately though that I just keep using the same card instead of dating it like I used to _(which was one time use & wasting paper)_


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

Pound said:


> Can you take a shot from directly behind the car and above the fender. Curious to see how much it pokes as I'm building a set of wheels with those specs right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^yeah, this
> 
> I've been selling so much stuff lately though that I just keep using the same card instead of dating it like I used to _(which was one time use & wasting paper)_


Dan runs through more suspensions than I do tires. He's legit. Just wait another week he will have another suspension kit to sell. Baller Dan!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

dr. dan :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

onequickg60 said:


>


These pics make the color look gold with a pearl flake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

onequickg60 said:


>


Thanks man. Not that bad at all...with a little camber should be flush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

jcoleman_11 said:


> It's to prove that you actually own what you're selling and didn't just steal someone else's picture to pretend you have something to sell, take the money and never ship anything. Of course, nothing prevents him from stealing your money, but you at least know he does own the product. You'll sometimes see date stamps included on the paper, again it's just to reinforce the legitimacy of the for sale thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh ok.

Makes sense.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Dan runs through more suspensions than I do tires. He's legit. Just wait another week he will have another suspension kit to sell. Baller Dan!


LOL, no

While I did try those springs & some (MK5) Eibach Sportlines on my Tiguan this week with no good results...I went back with the tried & true and ordered what I had before on my old Tiguan: Koni coilovers

Can't find anything else that will drop it more, but still ride nice. Lowered it ~4" on my old one



mango_springroll said:


> dr. dan :laugh::laugh:


Not quite.
While I do work in a hospital....the (old) screenname is spelled out "snowboarder dan"


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> I do work in a hospital....


Dr. Dan!


----------



## Venom Carnage (Oct 21, 2013)

*Cc wheels*

Hey I'm trying to install rotifom Ind-t 18x8.5 & 9.5 et 35 is this a good fitment I just want a Lil poke and some stretch I'm gonna be rolling coilovers if anyone can give me some pointers it would be awesome cuz I'm old school Mk1-2-3 this my first car that actually passes 1999 lol thanks


----------



## Starkiller2212 (Oct 13, 2013)

Finally rolling again, Mn winters 









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not quite.
> While I do work in a hospital....the (old) screenname is spelled out "snowboarder dan"


I know that. I just remember someone in the forums mentioned your name as dr dan before. I just joked about it, that's all.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> I know that. I just remember someone in the forums mentioned your name as dr dan before. I just joked about it, that's all.


No worries

Just a Snobby Dr. Dan here


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

onequickg60 said:


> Peeler were on my top 5 wheel list, your car looks great.


I love them but since I went with the TT Peelers, between the aggressive offset and the 9" wide barrel, I have to run spacers in order for that 255 to clear the shock. Next set of tires will be 245 so I don't have to run the spacers; barrels clear but the 255 tire up front rubs the strut


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

onevrsix said:


> I love them but since I went with the TT Peelers, between the aggressive offset and the 9" wide barrel, I have to run spacers in order for that 255 to clear the shock. Next set of tires will be 245 so I don't have to run the spacers; barrels clear but the 255 tire up front rubs the strut


I was planing 235s. For them have 235 on 9.5 wide wheels after suspension if I have the room I might do a 245. But you ride looks good.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*help!*

Hi All, who is running 18"x8.5" ET45 FRONT / 18"x9.5" ET35 REAR I dont want to spend the $ then regret it 


I dont want to add camber, I am on air ride and want to tuck them in I dont like them sitting on the lip or tire. :wave:


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

@lex20th said:


> Hi All, who is running 18"x8.5" ET45 FRONT / 18"x9.5" ET35 REAR I dont want to spend the $ then regret it
> 
> 
> I dont want to add camber, I am on air ride and want to tuck them in I dont like them sitting on the lip or tire. :wave:


Without add camber to the rear it won't tuck with a 35 Et. Need 40. Maybe even a 42 If I pull my 3mm spacer the rim still pokes so your fender will hit the rim lip. 

There is a guy on here running air with a 35et I believe this fender is right on the inside of the wheel lip between the tire. I don't know anything about if or how much camber he has.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I went back with the tried & true and ordered what I had before on my old Tiguan: Koni coilovers


Hey Dan keep me in mind when you go to sell those coilovers! :laugh:

No, seriously. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

flipflp said:


> Hey Dan keep me in mind when you go to sell those coilovers! :laugh:
> 
> No, seriously. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

lmaoooo


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Aleremb1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Pound said:


> Actually Audi runs 255/35 on the stock 8.5" peelers. I'm on 245/35 on 8.5"...I like square sidewalls.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the ET you run? Spacers? Just installed my CC with Enkei RS05RR 18x8.5 ET45 + Michelin PSS 245 40, and I think you have the perfect flush. I want to do the same.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

Aleremb1 said:


> What's the ET you run? Spacers? Just installed my CC with Enkei RS05RR 18x8.5 ET45 + Michelin PSS 245 40, and I think you have the perfect flush. I want to do the same.


In that pic it was et35 up front 4mm spacer. ET45 rear 7mm spacer


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Aleremb1 said:


> ... you have the perfect flush. I want to do the same.





Pound said:


> In that pic it was et35 up front 4mm spacer. ET45 rear 7mm spacer


yeah man .. Pound does run a sweet setup .. aggressive, but clean and classy, eh .. good luck!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Aleremb1 said:


> What's the ET you run? Spacers? Just installed my CC with Enkei RS05RR 18x8.5 ET45 + Michelin PSS 245 40, and I think you have the perfect flush. I want to do the same.


Going to need a pic of your car with those wheels!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleremb1 (Sep 25, 2010)

flipflp said:


> Going to need a pic of your car with those wheels!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Very soon. Just got it this week from my brother. Mounted the wheels yesterday but the car is not clean.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Aleremb1 said:


> Very soon. Just got it this week from my brother. Mounted the wheels yesterday but the car is not clean.


I'm on mobile right now, what is your suspension setup? I really considered the 18x9.5 version of these wheels but I haven't seen too many 18s on CCs that aren't stock or super slammed.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Aleremb1 (Sep 25, 2010)

flipflp said:


> I'm on mobile right now, what is your suspension setup? I really considered the 18x9.5 version of these wheels but I haven't seen too many 18s on CCs that aren't stock or super slammed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


OEM yet. Just one week with me. I didn't have time to think about what to do. Suspension is tricky. Roads here are bad, so I have to be very careful, specially considering the wide wheelbase CCs have. 
Wheels and tires are brand new. I bought them for my 2014 GTI MK7, which I sold 1 month ago. I removed and sold all mods except wheels and tires. 
I will be in US on May, when I plan to buy some stuff to mod my car.
.


----------



## Chert64 (Feb 6, 2016)

ic:
BBS CS5 8X18 ET40


----------



## Young_Geezy574 (Mar 22, 2016)

*Help needed!!*

So I'm new to the forum and have been searching and contemplating when I want to do with suspension/wheels for my cc. 

What I do have figured out is that I'll be going with the Eibach lowering springs and Koni Orange str.ts as I live in Northern Indiana (probably the pothole capital of the world due to the bipolar weather) and this is also my daily driver.
I've also decided to go with the STR 606 in an 18x9 et35.

My questions to the forum are:
1. What tire dimensions would look the best? (With pics if possible)
2. Would I need any additional spacers to be flush all around?
3. Has anyone had issues running 9in wide rims in the front?

Any help/input would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Aleremb1 (Sep 25, 2010)

flipflp said:


> Going to need a pic of your car with those wheels!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Here one taken with iPhone. Better pics later.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Young_Geezy574 said:


> So I'm new to the forum and have been searching and contemplating when I want to do with suspension/wheels for my cc.
> 
> What I do have figured out is that I'll be going with the Eibach lowering springs and Koni Orange str.ts as I live in Northern Indiana (probably the pothole capital of the world due to the bipolar weather) and this is also my daily driver.
> I've also decided to go with the STR 606 in an 18x9 et35.
> ...



Good choice on the spring/damper setup.
What tires are you thinking though?

You won't need additional spacers, lol. Those wheels will be poking out 19mm more than stock. So if anything, rubbing in the back may be an issue.
Ultimately, it'll depend on your tire choice


----------



## Young_Geezy574 (Mar 22, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> Good choice on the spring/damper setup.
> What tires are you thinking though?
> 
> You won't need additional spacers, lol. Those wheels will be poking out 19mm more than stock. So if anything, rubbing in the back may be an issue.
> Ultimately, it'll depend on your tire choice


I really have no idea on the tires that's ultimately my main question. But is 19 mm more than stock going to be flush all around??


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Young_Geezy574 said:


> I really have no idea on the tires that's ultimately my main question. But is 19 mm more than stock going to be flush all around??


With the stock wheels tires, 12mm spacers in the front & 5mm spacers in the rear get you flush.

Like I said, it's gonna poke in the back and you'll have to stretch tire so you don't rub


----------



## jettasoclean (Feb 22, 2014)

Cast Rotiform TMB 19x8.5 all around 
Final ET: 35mm (with 10mm spacers)
Raceland Ultimo coilovers
Tada!

Add me on Instagram! @victorlittle


----------



## matrix17 (Jan 30, 2016)

Here is mine CC with Voltec Barracuda T6 chrome wheels. 19x8.5 with 235/35/19 tires. It is stock height and I am looking for getting lower about 2-3 cm with new springs but for now I am trying to get used to the comfort with this tire profile. It is not so bad because I have DCC but here in Poland the roads could be better 










Before and after mods:


----------



## Young_Geezy574 (Mar 22, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> With the stock wheels tires, 12mm spacers in the front & 5mm spacers in the rear get you flush.
> 
> Like I said, it's gonna poke in the back and you'll have to stretch tire so you don't rub


So if I want to do an et35 I should probably go with an 8.5" rim if I don't want to do much stretching or camber?


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

Miro 112 19x9.5 (all 4) +40 HR Street Performance Coilovers
Super Sport 245/35/19


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Young_Geezy574 said:


> So if I want to do an et35 I should probably go with an 8.5" rim if I don't want to do much stretching or camber?


Yes, that'd be the safer bet

This should help you too:
https://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator#


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

NIIXXON said:


> Miro 112 19x9.5 (all 4) +40 HR Street Performance Coilovers
> Super Sport 245/35/19


Any pictures from the rear to show any poke with that offset?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

AndyGC said:


> Any pictures from the rear to show any poke with that offset?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I will take some in the morning and update when I get to office. To be honest, pretty legit and straight off the bat 0 adjustments etc. I have an entire new set of Coilovers and I'll prob try and drop it lower and if need be roll fenders. Same thing though..HR but updated version I guess. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm trying to run the same thing, and I'm pretty low, but not bagged low. Still static 👍 I hope I won't have to roll fenders but if it's necessary to run 9.5 wheels all around, I will!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Suspension Guru's chime in - my suspension setup is sort of becoming a bit annoying with the squeaks, don't get me wrong I adore my car and how she looks. I've got H&R sport springs with Koni Orange and 034 track density strut mounts. Would a refresh front and rear kit solve this problem or should I just keep the stereo turned up. Or any other suggestions?? 
Thanks 



















Instagram : THE_CANADIAN_VWCC
Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice KONI coilover setup for sale here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7792793-FS-New-set-of-Koni-coilovers


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Suspension Guru's chime in - my suspension setup is sort of becoming a bit annoying with the squeaks, don't get me wrong I adore my car and how she looks. I've got H&R sport springs with Koni Orange and 034 track density strut mounts. Would a refresh front and rear kit solve this problem or should I just keep the stereo turned up. Or any other suggestions??
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


I had OEM CC mounts on ST coilovers, made horrible groaning noises especially when cold. Got the 034 mounts, much better feel but still got some honks from the mounts occasionally. Now with my Eibach/Koni setup I only used OEM mounts and we're back to cold morning groans.

If I could do it over again I'd get the Audi TT upper mounts and see how they work out. Should be a nice middle ground but hopefully better at noise. I know that's what Dan is running on his AWESOME Koni Coilovers. Hey, I think they are even for sale!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Audi TT strut mounts - lower / higher or what are the particular benefits over stock 



Instagram : THE_CANADIAN_VWCC
Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Audi TT strut mounts - lower / higher or what are the particular benefits over stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same dimensions, applications, etc as the OEM CC/Mk6 mounts but they are a higher density/durometer rubber. Like an OEM 034 HD mount.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

I run the TT mounts as well. No noises.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

flipflp said:


> I had OEM CC mounts on ST coilovers, made horrible groaning noises especially when cold. Got the 034 mounts, much better feel but still got some honks from the mounts occasionally. Now with my Eibach/Koni setup I only used OEM mounts and we're back to cold morning groans.
> 
> If I could do it over again I'd get the Audi TT upper mounts and see how they work out. Should be a nice middle ground but hopefully better at noise. I know that's what Dan is running on his AWESOME Koni Coilovers. Hey, I think they are even for sale!


Its tough without knowing his actual noise. I had some horrible noises on turning randomly one day. Realized my end links were shot. Also poster didn't say if noise was from front or rear.

ST are known to make noise but only on slow turn on cold day. I know others that switched the top mount and still had the noise. But those noises are not squeaks like the RLINETEXAS mentioned. They are weird groans and pops.
If the squeak occurs over a bump, when turning, goes away once car is warmed up...anything you can give us RLINETEXAS?

I also wouldn't go as far as a full refresh until I knew what was making the noise. A endlink that wiggled loose could be all the issue is and that is free to tighten.

But while we are on top mounts, screw the rubberized mounts...get some metal camber plates and call it a day!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Its tough without knowing his actual noise. I had some horrible noises on turning randomly one day. Realized my end links were shot. Also poster didn't say if noise was from front or rear.
> 
> ST are known to make noise but only on slow turn on cold day. I know others that switched the top mount and still had the noise. But those noises are not squeaks like the RLINETEXAS mentioned. They are weird groans and pops.
> If the squeak occurs over a bump, when turning, goes away once car is warmed up...anything you can give us RLINETEXAS?
> ...


All of my noises, now or then were at slow speeds over small bumps. No noise when turning. Parking structures were borderline embarrassing. I'm 99% sure my noises were the mounts.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

S Word : noises are front and rear and usually going slow over bumps. Especially hear it entering my driveway which is on a incline. Sounds like a old man with squeak, moans and groans. No turning or higher speed noises. 



Instagram : THE_CANADIAN_VWCC
Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

NIIXXON said:


> I will take some in the morning and update when I get to office. To be honest, pretty legit and straight off the bat 0 adjustments etc. I have an entire new set of Coilovers and I'll prob try and drop it lower and if need be roll fenders. Same thing though..HR but updated version I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


My bad, took a minute to get back but here you go. I actually jinxed myself that night i said that because I ended up needing to roll the front haha. 

Mirro 112 19x9.5 (all four) +40


----------



## scherm (Nov 14, 2015)

Bought my 09 CC with 8Jx19 Sagitta's installed, wrapped in 235/35/19 rubber.

Need to replace the tires. Have 2 damaged (bent/cracked) rims so I want to put a taller sidewall on and probably wider too. Roads around here can be brutal.

On stock suspension, would you expect rubbing issues if I went for 245/45? What about 245/40?

Thanks


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm trying to level out and tweak my coilover install. Should all corners be equal in FTG measurements? Should the rears be a bit higher? 

Is there a trick to this besides taking off the tires a dozen times?


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Do what you like man, it's your car. I like a little rake but some like it flat. 

I think if you do equal FTG all the way around you'll have a tiny bit of forward rake.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Is there a trick to this besides taking off the tires a dozen times?


Nope, just lots of trial and error

Tip/heads up: you won't have the same amount of threads at each corner either. Usually the front driver's side sits lower, for example. So you'll have 5 threads left on the driver's side and the passenger side all the way down to have it level/even.


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

[/url]

Aodhan LS01
19x8.5 et 40 Front
19.9.5 et 30 Rear


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Pottle said:


> [/url]
> 
> Aodhan LS01
> 19x8.5 et 40 Front
> 19.9.5 et 30 Rear


Wow, that's sick! Good job :thumbup:


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Pottle said:


> [/url]
> 
> Aodhan LS01
> 19x8.5 et 40 Front
> 19.9.5 et 30 Rear


Any picture from the rear/side to show if there's any poke?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

AndyGC said:


> Any picture from the rear/side to show if there's any poke?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Jesus that fitment 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

AndyGC said:


> Jesus that fitment
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


i got really lucky.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I can't imagine how nerve racking it must be when you first dropped it with the wheels on. I would be sweating like crazy.


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone ever run the Sumitomo HTR ZIII?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fratcc (Apr 12, 2016)

runremyrun said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hold up. is your cc bagged? because you were talking about eibach springs but that's some gnarly poke to be running on regular coils.


----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

fratcc said:


> hold up. is your cc bagged? because you were talking about eibach springs but that's some gnarly poke to be running on regular coils.


Yes he is bagged, Remy just knows about suspension


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Pottle said:


> [/url]
> 
> Aodhan LS01
> 19x8.5 et 40 Front
> 19.9.5 et 30 Rear


I'll allow it! Well done! Cheers


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

VRBehavior said:


> I'll allow it! Well done! Cheers


haha! Thanks1

:beer:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Need new TPMS for new set of summer Wheel/Tire setup.
Any ideas for respected sites? 
Found them on Keffer VW for $125 shipped.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

What are you adding for aftermarket wheels?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

unctucker said:


> Need new TPMS for new set of summer Wheel/Tire setup.
> Any ideas for respected sites?
> Found them on Keffer VW for $125 shipped.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


ebay, never ever had an issue with a set. Full sets for like $40.
probably bought over 10 sets so far.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> ebay, never ever had an issue with a set. Full sets for like $40.
> probably bought over 10 sets so far.


Chris what wheels u got now?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

S WORD said:


> ebay, never ever had an issue with a set. Full sets for like $40.
> probably bought over 10 sets so far.


Great. I've seen them there but have not pulled the trigger to purchase. Do you remember the number on the sensor or did you just do a search for year and model CC?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp;amp; pictures*

Found these on ebay for $60 for complete set


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

i usually just search by year. i have a few laying around so i can try to post it up when i get home.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

S WORD said:


> i usually just search by year. i have a few laying around so i can try to post it up when i get home.


Sounds good


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen_T (Sep 30, 2015)

flipflp said:


> Thank you! And thanks Pound, I'm loving it.
> 
> Bonus video, 0-slightly above the speed limit (shh). Traction control off, in e85 blend race mode (dynod 252/331 HP/torque). Much more control and grip, I highly recommend fat tires.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4uaYnK0W5QM


I love L.A.!


----------



## jure3cc (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi, new here. Wanted to share some experience about wheel sizes and stance in general of CC since I changed a lot of setups.

ATM specs are:
9x20 ET45 Lenso SR10 (90% accurate replica of VW Interlagos wheels) with Falken FK453 tires in dimension 245/30 R20.
Front - 10 mm spacer
Rear - no spacer
Factory DCC suspension with Eibach Pro Kit. Trick is that Pro-Kit is originally for Golf MK5 1.4 TSI (part no. E10-85-014-05-22). It is basically the same construction as Pro-Kit for Passat CC but springs are 12mm shorter. No coil bind or bottoming out since, as i mentioned, construction of the spring (wire thickness, outer diameter and number of coils) is the same. No reverse rake which i despise. I have enough shock travel (around 45mm) till reaching EU spec bump stops (55m front and 118mm rear).






























Now I'm spending some time on little project. Making coilovers out of Factory Golf MK6 R DCC suspension.


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

Neuspeed RSe102 Hyper Black
19x9 et40
Tires: 235/35/19


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


>


I'm liking those quite a bit man, very nice!


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

jcoleman_11 said:


> I'm liking those quite a bit man, very nice!


Thanks!

I forgot to mention, they are light weight, flow form wheels, about 21lbs or so...


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I forgot to mention, they are light weight, flow form wheels, about 21lbs or so...


What tire size did you go with? And any pictures from the back to be able to see the tire flush?


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

manefresh2089 said:


> What tire size did you go with? And any pictures from the back to be able to see the tire flush?


235/35/19

Sorry the car is a wee bit dirty...

i need 5mm spacers on the fronts.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> 235/35/19
> 
> Sorry the car is a wee bit dirty...
> 
> i need 5mm spacers on the fronts.


Looks good man. The fronts do sit in a bit more than the rear. I saw those wheels just came out and was curious how they would look on the CC. Good job and choice!

What suspension you running?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Chris what wheels u got now?


Nothing new for this year 
Currently just trying to keep the car from destroying itself.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Nothing new for this year
> Currently just trying to keep the car from destroying itself.


Whats w it?

What wheels are u on?


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

manefresh2089 said:


> Looks good man. The fronts do sit in a bit more than the rear. I saw those wheels just came out and was curious how they would look on the CC. Good job and choice!
> 
> What suspension you running?


Thanks!
H&R SS Coilovers w/adjustable dampening
H&R Rear Sway Bar 24mm


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Whats w it?
> 
> What wheels are u on?


Cars at 110k and it takes a regular beating from the BT, replaced all the valves/sensors (pcv, maf, map, n75...), re-did all boost piping, re-did all the boost lines to hobb switch/meth controllers/p3 gauge, coolant lines replaced, engine mounts, new underbody shields...and a few other goodies!

Currently on Rotiform CCVs.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Cars at 110k and it takes a regular beating from the BT, replaced all the valves/sensors (pcv, maf, map, n75...), re-did all boost piping, re-did all the boost lines to hobb switch/meth controllers/p3 gauge, coolant lines replaced, engine mounts, new underbody shields...and a few other goodies!
> 
> Currently on Rotiform CCVs.


Maintenance ))

Tucking hard!!!! Looks good


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Maintenance ))
> 
> Tucking hard!!!! Looks good


If thats what you wanna call it :beer::beer:

Thanks it sits lower now.

Looks like you need to update your sig bud. those are def not dectanes in your recent pictures. looks like oem euro projectors to me! wrap is looking good.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> If thats what you wanna call it :beer::beer:
> 
> Thanks it sits lower now.
> 
> Looks like you need to update your sig bud. those are def not dectanes in your recent pictures. looks like oem euro projectors to me! wrap is looking good.


Haha


Thanks bro )) i will get on it!


Those are euro halogens w Morimoto projectors retrofit. Custom as faq!! Lol


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Haha
> 
> 
> Thanks bro )) i will get on it!
> ...


nice bro, i have euro halogens on the way but not retroing...can't wait for no more amber. It cleans up the front end.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> nice bro, i have euro halogens on the way but not retroing...can't wait for no more amber. It cleans up the front end.


Make sure to use LaminX "Tint" on them


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Cars at 110k and it takes a regular beating from the BT, replaced all the valves/sensors (pcv, maf, map, n75...), re-did all boost piping, re-did all the boost lines to hobb switch/meth controllers/p3 gauge, coolant lines replaced, engine mounts, new underbody shields...and a few other goodies!
> 
> Currently on Rotiform CCVs.












:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> Neuspeed RSe102 Hyper Black
> 19x9 et40
> Tires: 235/35/19


Yaaaaaaaas that looks great! Dammit I want some RSe102s!


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

flipflp said:


> Yaaaaaaaas that looks great! Dammit I want some RSe102s!


Thanks!!!

I added 5mm spacers for the fronts and lowered the rears a bit more, about 2 fingers, she likey...will take pics when i get the car done up. and pulled the racks off the for the time being... =)


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I added 5mm spacers for the fronts and lowered the rears a bit more, about 2 fingers, she likey...will take pics when i get the car done up. and pulled the racks off the for the time being... =)


There should be no gap at all!!!!!! :laugh:


S WORD is living life with that crazy static low :laugh: :beer:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

flipflp said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





mango_springroll said:


> There should be no gap at all!!!!!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> S WORD is living life with that crazy static low :laugh: :beer:


Thanks gents.
In the spirit of suspension/wheels/tires

Thought I posted specs before but if not

Suspension-AH Exclusive 140mm Black Kit, H&R RSB, 034 adjustable rear endlinks, stock sway bar in front, adjustable front shorted end links, IE front camber plates

Wheels- mainly Rotiform CCV and AG M540

Tires- Toyo Extensa 225/30/20

Body- SRSTec wide front fenders, rline skirts, and a few changes up front to come!

I've brought it down more since this was taken. No rub.:beer::beer::beer:

BTW mango I still have your wheel lug covers.

And for anyone thinking Low=Slow
Engine- ATP stock location GTX2867R, Neuspeed FM, BSH TBP, IE TBS, dual nozzle meth on progressive switch and custom AN fitting lines, dual fuel pump on HOBB switch, run to ZZP injectors (E85 compatible) :laugh:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Body- SRSTec wide front fenders, rline skirts, and a few changes up front to come!
> 
> I've brought it down more since this was taken. No rub.:beer::beer::beer:
> 
> BTW mango I still have your wheel lug covers.


lool BRO! Thansk for keeping them in place. I think the lug cover tool is there as well. 
I texted you a while back before got new phone, no response! Text me if you still have my number. Your number is lost on my phone since late last year. 

That SRS Tec wide fenders are looking goooood


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

S WORD said:


> And for anyone thinking Low=Slow
> Engine- ATP stock location GTX2867R, Neuspeed FM, BSH TBP, IE TBS, dual nozzle meth on progressive switch and custom AN fitting lines, dual fuel pump on HOBB switch, run to ZZP injectors (E85 compatible) :laugh:












Ok, so I'm just jealous I never did it.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Ok, so I'm just jealous I never did it.


You, me both....


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


>


Chris, you ain't pullin' into any parking lots. You're scrapin' to the parking lots. :laugh:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

flipflp said:


> Ok, so I'm just jealous I never did it.





mango_springroll said:


> You, me both....





mango_springroll said:


> Chris, you ain't pullin' into any parking lots. You're scrapin' to the parking lots. :laugh:


:beer::beer::beer::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Flipflip you are going AWD, right? I am pretty sure you will BT and actually be able to use the power. I am on the lowend of BT power spectrum and can't put it down, not sure how people with more power keep any traction.

Mango you still can, Flipflip is out of the CC game 

Also, google maps earth view is your friend when going places. If the driveway is too steep or they have speed bumps, count me out.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes sir, my AWD conversion is all done haha.

Sorta expecting the new owner of my car to be lurking here somewhere, it definitely went to a new VW enthusiast who was going to carry the torch. Literally discussing K04 options signing paperwork hahah.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey, anyone running 265 or 255 tires in the front or all around? Looking for offset info and pics if possible. Thanks.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

NIIXXON said:


> My bad, took a minute to get back but here you go. I actually jinxed myself that night i said that because I ended up needing to roll the front haha.
> 
> Mirro 112 19x9.5 (all four) +40


Just ordered my 19x9.5 et38 from ecs tuning (Alzor 040) Finally! I love the way they look 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

manefresh2089 said:


> Hey, anyone running 265 or 255 tires in the front or all around? Looking for offset info and pics if possible. Thanks..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, my old car's setup was a 19x9.5 ET 45 with 265/30-19 Pilot Super Sports:

CC26530rearqtr by Jon Collier, on Flickr

A 255/30 Tire would fit about the same way, its a little more narrow and shorter but very similar. 255/35 would be a taller tire but should fit about the same. Unless you are low, only very minor rubbing issues on the Eibach Pro-Kit springs.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Yup, my old car's setup was a 19x9.5 ET 45 with 265/30-19 Pilot Super Sports:


Congrats on the R Jon. still patiently waiting for mine to leave Wolfsburg.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> Congrats on the R Jon. still patiently waiting for mine to leave Wolfsburg.


Thanks! Did you have it custom painted or something?! Sheesh. I blame Canada. What all did you option? I had two dealers around here with base DSG Oryx cars, not many options for US cars anyway.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Thanks! Did you have it custom painted or something?! Sheesh. I blame Canada. What all did you option? I had two dealers around here with base DSG Oryx cars, not many options for US cars anyway.


Not many options here either but US and Canadian cars are slightly different. Mine is a base model. AFAIK VW Canada put in an order for 500 cars after inventory was depleted. They are now starting to arrive. (with Pretorias too :laugh


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pound said:


> Not many options here either but US and Canadian cars are slightly different. Mine is a base model. AFAIK VW Canada put in an order for 500 cars after inventory was depleted. They are now starting to arrive. (with Pretorias too :laugh


You shut your mouth about Pretorias. 

Hopefully you get your car soon! It's really an amazing machine. I launched the car for the first time since I got it and it brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*

rebuilt for the cc


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Alzor 040 19x9.5 et 38 all around

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

If you are posting pictures, please add tire and wheel specs 

Helpful for those who are looking to upgrade their basic Mallory wheels.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Alzor 040 19x9.5 et38 on 245/35 fenders rolled and pulled to clear the tires. I like the wide look and I got tired of scraping everywhere. Plus a stretch on the tires isn't too attractive to me.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Sorry for the sideways images

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune (May 16, 2016)

jure3cc said:


> Hi, new here. Wanted to share some experience about wheel sizes and stance in general of CC since I changed a lot of setups.
> 
> ATM specs are:
> 9x20 ET45 Lenso SR10 (90% accurate replica of VW Interlagos wheels) with Falken FK453 tires in dimension 245/30 R20.
> ...


----------



## Lune (May 16, 2016)

What wheels are those?


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

AndyGC said:


> Sorry for the sideways images
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk












Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyMarkCC (May 20, 2016)

ST X coilovers. 19x9.5 ESM 014 et40 245/35 tires.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

That was me as I was looking at the pictures and wondering how that even happened

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Robotninja636 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


This is hilarious 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

When I saw the pictures I knew I could just rotate my phone, but instead I did that lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune (May 16, 2016)

*20x9 ET37*

Hi,

I am new here and I just bought a 2008 2,0tsi CC today.
I woud like to know if 20x9 ET37 with 235-30-20 will fit without rubbing?

Thanks


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Lune said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here and I just bought a 2008 2,0tsi CC today.
> I woud like to know if 20x9 ET37 with 235-30-20 will fit without rubbing?
> ...


ET45 fits, ET37 will probably need spacers


----------



## Lune (May 16, 2016)

Nethers said:


> ET45 fits, ET37 will probably need spacers


Thanks 
But that does not make sense. ET37 With spacer will result in lower ET. 

Sendt fra min HTC One med Tapatalk


----------



## jure3cc (Apr 28, 2016)

Lune said:


> jure3cc said:
> 
> 
> > Looks fantastic!
> ...


----------



## jure3cc (Apr 28, 2016)

Lune said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here and I just bought a 2008 2,0tsi CC today.
> I woud like to know if 20x9 ET37 with 235-30-20 will fit without rubbing?
> ...


Hi,

you will clear front without problems since Passat CC has about 10mm more poke at the rear if same wheel specs are used.


At the back you will be close to the arches. My advice is to remove small plastic piece (on both sides OFC) mounted between rear bumper and wheel arch that are designed for stone chips prevention. That is first spot of rubbing if wheels are poking a bit.


----------



## jure3cc (Apr 28, 2016)

Custom DCC coilovers done.

S P E C S
FRONT MAIN SPRING: 155mm lenght; 55 N/mm rate
FRONT HELPER SPRING: 100 mm lenght; 25 N/mm rate
FRONT SPRING SEAT: 5mm thick (PU)
FRONT TOP MOUNT BEARING SEAT: 5mm thick (Aluminium)
FRONT BUMP STOPS: 57 mm
REAR MAIN SPRING: 180mm lenght; 50 N/mm rate
REAR HELPER SPRING: 80mm lenght; 10 N/mm rate
REAR SPRING SEAT: 5mm thick
REAR BUMP STOPS: 72 mm







FRONT FTG: 24,8 (won't go any lower - wheel arch liners slightly trimmed down) 
REAR FTG: 25 (can go lower additional 10mm but would make slight reverse rake)

Sorry for crappy cell photos but was few quick after the fitting suspension...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*










SHS Coilovers all the way down, no rear perches,front struts cut by 1/4"

3pc Rotiform LVS Monolooks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Got my spare time powder coated a black lava metallic. Started to et bored of the silver.. Any thoughts?! 

FYI, I have blue big brake kit coming in next week that will be going on..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Any thoughts?!


Spend $80 and buy a decent floor jack first 

I like the metallic flake (in the sun), but black wheels lose their "features" the rest of the time. That one's not a bad color though
Personally, I'd go with a dark charcoal or dark gray or gunmetal color instead of black.

my 2 cents


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Spend $80 and buy a decent floor jack first
> 
> I like the metallic flake (in the sun), but black wheels lose their "features" the rest of the time. That one's not a bad color though
> Personally, I'd go with a dark charcoal or dark gray or gunmetal color instead of black.
> ...


I don't work on my car, so no need for a floor jack lol. I do appreciate the feedback though. I had black wheels on car before and didn't like it as much as I though I would. (Pic below) Interesting enough, it's called "black" but i don't agree with the label.. It's basically dark grey with metallic in it. When I looked at the paint sample, I thought it was charcoal metallic, until I flipped the card over and read the name. 










Not sure what I'll do. For now, I'll stick with the silver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Finally had them installed. Now after my Tensioner is upgraded I'll have it lowered.<br />
MRR GT1 19×8.5 et.35<br />
Hankook Ventus V12 evo2<br />
245×35×19<br />







<br />
<br />
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

RSQ5 reps. 20x8.5 et35 235/30/20s.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I think spring settled in on coilover and adjusted yesterday.
with 19" thinking about dipping wheel with violet now...


----------



## Trunkflapper (Jul 15, 2016)

So, correct me if I'm wrong, I'm new to the VW world. JureCC, maybe you could help me here. If I buy lowering springs for an MKV Golf, they are a direct fit for my 09 CC and will give me an extra half inch of drop? Thanks guys for any info.


----------



## Patucci (Dec 24, 2007)

Thinking about running x5 wheels on my wife's 2010 CC I have seen a few on google anyone on here running them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Trunkflapper said:


> If I buy lowering springs for an MKV Golf, they are a direct fit for my 09 CC and will give me an extra half inch of drop? Thanks guys for any info.


They will physically fit, but will lower the rear more than the front & it'll look goofy (it won't be the advertised drop)
The spring rates will be wrong too


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Aired out
19x9 et38 225/35


















Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

NedRager said:


>


What kind of suspension are you running?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

pic after wheel dipped...haven't lowred more yet... still debating. what size spacer should I put in for front and rear? is another thing...


----------



## hexal (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi NedRager,

what kind of suspension do you have with your 20s?

Thanks


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*

Eibach pro kit.. Took off my 19's and bought some VMR V810.. 18x9.5 +45 with 245 40 18 Bridgestone Potenza.. Had to run at least 5mm spacer up front to clear strut.. 









Front 








Rear 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcel78 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm on 19x9.5 et38 and I'm rubbing when the spring compresses almost all the way (big dips, odd entries) Is there any modification to the inner fender I should do? 
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AndyGC said:


> Hey everyone, I'm on 19x9.5 et38 and I'm rubbing when the spring compresses almost all the way (big dips, odd entries) Is there any modification to the inner fender I should do?
> Thanks.


Roll it and pull it


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Already did

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

If it's the front, get the SRS-Tec fenders

OR run narrower tires (more stretch)

OR get narrower wheels


----------



## LIPESILVA82 (Aug 11, 2016)

*niche 19 inch wheels*

good choice of rims man. I have the same cc r line and I want to put theses rims on mine, I just have a question. did you lower your car? or that's on stock height ?

thanks,


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> If it's the front, get the SRS-Tec fenders
> 
> OR run narrower tires (more stretch)
> 
> OR get narrower wheels


Depends on where he is rubbing exactly.

I addition to Dan's list, First pull fender liners and toss in trash if you haven't already. Remove the spacer cube of foam from above, smash the mohawk metal strip down that is directly above the tire (if hitting), if hitting on the actual fender (outside) then get camber plates before SRS TEC, if hitting on inside by strut add spacers and camber plates, If nothing else works, get SRS TEC wide fenders. The SRS TECs are 1 inch wider than stock which easily gives you room to do what you need. Also running a narrower tire is going to probably be the cheapest place to start.

If its the rear watch your gas tank filler arm on the right side. Rubbing a hole in that is pretty easy.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I was actually able to get it done. There's a step in the inner fender where it was rubbing so I banged that in and no more rubbing!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## atm389 (May 2, 2012)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160817/9b9d0069b8c8d9b84fddd592544a9858.jpg[/IM

18x9.5 +30 with a slight stretch 245/35 tire. All 4 corners rolled and -3.7 degrees of camber in the rear. No rubbing at all despite ksport being maxed out front and rear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atm389 (May 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Literally the same exact set up as me except my wheels are bigger and have a higher offset. Even the k sport.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## atm389 (May 2, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*



AndyGC said:


> Literally the same exact set up as me except my wheels are bigger and have a higher offset. Even the k sport.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Nice glad it worked out for you too...lots of people were saying they wouldn't fit but I've seen way more aggressive fitment with no issues..

And I have a 5mm spacer for the front on the way w/extended bolts to get rid of the staggered look and have the sidewalls flush 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

That's what I thought too. I knew I could make it fit but I knew I'd have to sit there and figure everything out. No guidelines or anything.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't understand how you guys are running so low in the front. At 24-1/2" FTG I was hitting axle really bad. I'm about 25-1/4" now and will occasionally hit if I get a hard bump in just the passenger side. 19x8.5 et30


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I should be at 25 or so and I fit 19x9.5 et 38 with absolutely no rubbing whatsoever. I didn't even need to roll or pull the fenders. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

AndyGC said:


> I should be at 25 or so and I fit 19x9.5 et 38 with absolutely no rubbing whatsoever. I didn't even need to roll or pull the fenders.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I get no rub in the fenders either, just axle hit on the passenger side.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I've never had the axle hit

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Chatchie said:


> I don't understand how you guys are running so low in the front. At 24-1/2" FTG I was hitting axle really bad. I'm about 25-1/4" now and will occasionally hit if I get a hard bump in just the passenger side. 19x8.5 et30


notch the frame. I run sub 23 just fine.


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

Neuspeed RSe14 19x8 et45
Continental ExtremeContact DWS 06 235/35/19
H&R Ultra Lows - couple threads left

Spacers coming this weekend


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Where did you get the RSe14's from? I was told they were discontinued. Did you get them used? 

Looks Good :thumbup:


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Where did you get the RSe14's from? I was told they were discontinued. Did you get them used?
> 
> Looks Good :thumbup:


Yeah, got them from a guy in northern VA.

Thanks, I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Thought at first they may be a bit too sporty, but really liked the look once they were on.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

So, since no one wanted to buy my 19's, I got two of them straightened for $80, powder coated all 4 for $400, and slapped back on my goodyears. Front 6mm spacer.. 
19x8.5 42et
245-35-19


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

manefresh2089 said:


> So, since no one wanted to buy my 19's, I got two of them straightened for $80, powder coated all 4 for $400, and slapped back on my goodyears. Front 6mm spacer..
> 19x8.5 42et
> 245-35-19
> 
> ...


I wouldn't sell those. They look good 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Bentley Muliners 19x9 ET41

Suspension is Airlift performance series.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> I wouldn't sell those. They look good
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I'm not selling them anymore. I installed the TPMS back too so surely not part of with them. I'll just have two sets now. As we all should lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

manefresh2089 said:


> Thanks man. I'm not selling them anymore. I installed the TPMS back too so surely not part of with them. I'll just have two sets now. As we all should lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm working on a second set as we speak 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> I'm working on a second set as we speak
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Any wheels in the running? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

manefresh2089 said:


> Any wheels in the running?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WCI set that should be getting wrapped up

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Razin (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello, I'm planning to put on my Passat CC 1.8 TSI from 2008 Audi's RS4 style twin spoke 19" wheels. 
The specs of the wheels are:
4F0 601 025 BA 
8.5 x 19 
ET48 
5 x 112

I couldn't find and I'm not sure if they will fit to the cc without any spacers or mods. Does anyone know if they can fit and what tires will fit the best? 

Thanks.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Razin said:


> Hello, I'm planning to put on my Passat CC 1.8 TSI from 2008 Audi's RS4 style twin spoke 19" wheels.
> The specs of the wheels are:
> 4F0 601 025 BA
> 8.5 x 19
> ...


You will likely need a spacer. But they should fit otherwise.

235/35/19 tire will give it the absolute MILDEST of stretch (My 9's look mild as hell)
245/35/19 is a touch larger than factory tire rotating diameter.

All tire sizes are subject to actually running width that different MFG's use.... so a Hankook 235 is not the same actual width as a Conti 235......


----------



## Razin (Sep 20, 2016)

TheBurninator said:


> You will likely need a spacer. But they should fit otherwise.
> 
> 235/35/19 tire will give it the absolute MILDEST of stretch (My 9's look mild as hell)
> 245/35/19 is a touch larger than factory tire rotating diameter.
> ...


Thanks, will keep it in mind. 
For the moment I'll give up on those wheels. I don't want to put any spacers because in Switzerland you can have some issues with the technical control test if you have modifications on the car. I'll search for wheels that will fit without spacers like 8 - 8.5 x 19 ET 38 - 43.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Razin said:


> Thanks, will keep it in mind.
> For the moment I'll give up on those wheels. I don't want to put any spacers because in Switzerland you can have some issues with the technical control test if you have modifications on the car. I'll search for wheels that will fit without spacers like 8 - 8.5 x 19 ET 38 - 43.


Keep your stock wheels for the test


----------



## jcoll (May 13, 2015)

Just ordered some Ace Alloy Convex wheels 19x8.5 w/235-35 rubber for my 2013 Candy White Sport Plus CC.  Should be getting those in a few weeks. Will post pics as soon as I get those on. Basically just in time to run them for another month and change before the snow starts, then putting her away for the winter and breaking out the 2.7T Allroad......


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

siili said:


> pic after wheel dipped...haven't lowred more yet... still debating. what size spacer should I put in for front and rear? is another thing...


Nice setup. Whats the specs on the tires and wheels? I will need a new set of tires soon and I'm looking at running a thicker setup... maybe 245/40/19 on a 8.5" wide wheel. Not sure if that's too thick or not, but your setup looks kind of beefy too and I like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

My new set up courtesy of Radi8 Wheels USA. 

Radi8 - Ra8b12 aka Mr. Drama Queen
Machined face and silver

Specs are as follows:
Front: 19x10 ET42 with 10mm Spacers finished ET 32
Rear: 19x10 ET42

Nankang Noble Sport-20 235/35/19


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

siili said:


> pic after wheel dipped...haven't lowred more yet... still debating. what size spacer should I put in for front and rear? is another thing...


Whats the color name of your dragon laminates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

A friend of mine said once "The wheels of a car are like a pair of good shoes and a suit. U may keep the suit for a long time but it will need new shoes to match at some point".

That time came so I went from the R8 V10 replica wheels (18/8 ET45) to the Brock B37 (18/8 ET35). Tire were preety new so I kept them, 235/40 pirelli pzero nero gt.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Looking for 18's to replace my Mallory's with. I used them for my winter set up.
Here are my options.
















Going on a set of 245/40/18 Hankook all season sport tires.
I can't make my mind up and they are on sale at ECS tuning for $349 a set.
The 621's are et45
the 628's are et35
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

$349 for all four wheels? That's crazy, I might have to pick up a set just to have since they're so cheap.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

RocknRolla said:


> $349 for all four wheels? That's crazy, I might have to pick up a set just to have since they're so cheap.


Normally 499

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Razin said:


> Thanks, will keep it in mind.
> For the moment I'll give up on those wheels. I don't want to put any spacers because in Switzerland you can have some issues with the technical control test if you have modifications on the car. I'll search for wheels that will fit without spacers like 8 - 8.5 x 19 ET 38 - 43.


You will be fine.with et 45 and thats max you van go.higher than that you will need spacers

Sent from my SM-N930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> You will be fine.with et 45 and thats max you van go.higher than that you will need spacers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930W8 using Tapatalk


Oooh look who is here..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I need help with a decision on which to go with.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk








This is my summer setup.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Oooh look who is here.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally found my pasword 

Sent from my SM-N930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lolzzzzzzz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoll (May 13, 2015)

Ace Convex 19x8.5
235/35 Rubber


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Black Alzor 628 18x8 et35









Now I need to find VW center caps that work. 65mm are to large. Any info?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FantoFG (Nov 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Any thoughts or opinions on Falken Pro G4 A/S for the CC? 245/40/19 comes out at 104/ea or $132/ea installed. Haven't really found a semi-reputable tire in a similar price range. Looking for feedback of those who've used Falkens on their CC. We're they eaten/cupped in a year like my Nankang NS-20s?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Update.
60mm caps work great.
Round with no lip. Sets flush with the center of the wheels. I'm liking these more and more. I may just sell these in the spring with the tires and get the 19's

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Really good deal in Tire Rack for previous gen Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3.. just ordered some.. if you live near one of their centers, you pay no tax or shipping! 

Just trying to help my fellow low profile riders.. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*

Oh and they have a $70 rebate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Edit: nevermind


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

*sway bar adjustable endlinks*

Has anyone using air suspension had any luck with adjustable sway bar endlinks? I've tried Whiteline and SuperPro and they can't even be installed because they're still too long at their shortest adjustment. Any suggestions?


----------



## streamg (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi guys, im getting next week or so new wheels 8.5x20 ET42 (tyres 235 30 20). Will i have problems with rubbing? Mine is 2013 with DDC and H&R 40mm springs. Now im riding with original VW Lakeville 8x18 ET41. Tnx and greets from Croatia


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

streamg said:


> Hi guys, im getting next week or so new wheels 8.5x20 ET42 (tyres 235 30 20). Will i have problems with rubbing? Mine is 2013 with DDC and H&R 40mm springs. Now im riding with original VW Lakeville 8x18 ET41. Tnx and greets from Croatia


You should be fine. But I would go with 245-30-20... will look better and add more tire to protect you from the ride and potholes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloblackjetta (Oct 8, 2003)

*Savannah Wheels*

I'm know these are old news nowadays, but the offset and suspension still works. Had these for a year or two, but just took some pics.

Koni coils dropped all the way in the front, maybe 5-6 threads in the back...don't remember. Savannahs are 33mm offset and have 235/35/19 here. Poke in the rear a bit, which I am not totally a fan of, and look good up front. No spacers.

Car is for sale in the classifieds, BTW.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

19x8.5 ET35 all around with H&R Ultra Lows coilovers, frame notched several years ago.
Nokian brand tires 19/235/35


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Will these fit 2010 CC - totally stock suspension?*

18" Style 349 Wheels - 
18"x9" ET35 5x112 - Hyper Silver

If so, what size tires? I am in the Northeast, so I do need some rubber to protect from the potholes. Thanks!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

JohnnyMac1 said:


> 18" Style 349 Wheels -
> 18"x9" ET35 5x112 - Hyper Silver
> 
> If so, what size tires? I am in the Northeast, so I do need some rubber to protect from the potholes. Thanks!


18/245/40


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

*My Bagged cc*

AirLift 3P
Slam Struts
19x9.5 et42
"some" fender work.


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

mango_springroll said:


> 18/245/40


Thanks!


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

My summer setup.


----------



## Razin (Sep 20, 2016)

*Wheelworld WH11 rims*

I'm thinking on putting Wheelworld WH11 rims 8.5x19 ET30 on my CC with Hankook V12 Evo 2 K120 235/35/19
I'm not sure if they will fit without any mods. Do you guys think they might be grinding the wheel arch, or they will fit? 
I like this color dark gunmetal. 









If with the ET 30 the rim will poke out too much they exist in ET35 (not sure if it will fit either) but in a different color: Daytonagrau matt


----------



## NUSO (Mar 31, 2017)

*offset help*

Hello all, I have scoured the pages, but I can't seem to tell definitively if 18x8 et35 with 235/40 tires will poke or rub in the rear. I'm lowered on H&R sport springs. Thanks!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Do 30 for the front and 35 rear


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Razin said:


> I'm thinking on putting Wheelworld WH11 rims 8.5x19 ET30 on my CC with Hankook V12 Evo 2 K120 235/35/19
> I'm not sure if they will fit without any mods. Do you guys think they might be grinding the wheel arch, or they will fit?
> I like this color dark gunmetal.
> 
> ...


They'll fit - I have 18" ET 32 and she's lowered. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6checka (Sep 30, 2013)

19x10 et35 rotiform ind 245/35r19
airlift performance 3p 

no camber adjustment yet needs fitment but not sure if I'm gonna run these or just tuck 8.5s


----------



## dark0717 (Aug 21, 2013)

Has any one had any issues running 18x9.5 wheels? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

dark0717 said:


> Has any one had any issues running 18x9.5 wheels?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im running 18x9.5 










Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## dark0717 (Aug 21, 2013)

Tonerock26 said:


> Im running 18x9.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Have you had any fender work done? Also what type of suspension are you running. I want to lower mine just not sure if I want to go with springs, coilovers, or bags. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

dark0717 said:


> Nice! Have you had any fender work done? Also what type of suspension are you running. I want to lower mine just not sure if I want to go with springs, coilovers, or bags.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Man! Yeah I took a mallet to the front fenders n banged it in enough to clear. LoL. Didnt want to roll them. I'm on FK Streetlines...they Slam how I wanted but they're noisy! They creek and make knocking sounds. Overall they ride nice and im happy with it, specially for the price. I would go bags if I could afford it. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## josh31097 (Feb 28, 2017)

Tonerock26 said:


> Thanks Man! Yeah I took a mallet to the front fenders n banged it in enough to clear. LoL. Didnt want to roll them. I'm on FK Streetlines...they Slam how I wanted but they're noisy! They creek and make knocking sounds. Overall they ride nice and im happy with it, specially for the price. I would go bags if I could afford it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Bro where did you get those rims 😍

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

josh31097 said:


> Bro where did you get those rims 😍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro! These are the WCI SY10's.  

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

mk6checka said:


> 19x10 et35 rotiform ind 245/35r19
> airlift performance 3p
> 
> no camber adjustment yet needs fitment but not sure if I'm gonna run these or just tuck 8.5s


Looks great! Are you running any spacers? What size tires are you running? 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## ABA Jetta II (Aug 19, 2002)

mango_springroll said:


> 19x8.5 ET35 all around with H&R Ultra Lows coilovers, frame notched several years ago.
> Nokian brand tires 19/235/35


Can you get me a pic of the clearance on the rear? Im wanting 8.5" /32mm and im not sure if it will fit alright lowered without rubbing..


----------



## ABA Jetta II (Aug 19, 2002)

Rlinetexas said:


> They'll fit - I have 18" ET 32 and she's lowered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What width? got any better pics from a farther away angle?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*










18x8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BosseOst (Mar 14, 2017)

BMW X5 E53 Borbet wheels. 
19x10" all around. 225/35-19" Nankans NS2 tires, quite stretched. 
15mm spacer rear, 20mm spacer front, with stud conversion to 5x120. 

Lowered on BC Coils, max dropped in front, a bit left to adjust in the rear.
No camber yet because bolts are stuck...


----------



## josh31097 (Feb 28, 2017)

BosseOst said:


> BMW X5 E53 Borbet wheels.
> 19x10" all around. 225/35-19" Nankans NS2 tires, quite stretched.
> 15mm spacer rear, 20mm spacer front, with stud conversion to 5x120.
> 
> ...


Your et is 53 bro? 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## josh31097 (Feb 28, 2017)

BosseOst said:


> BMW X5 E53 Borbet wheels.
> 19x10" all around. 225/35-19" Nankans NS2 tires, quite stretched.
> 15mm spacer rear, 20mm spacer front, with stud conversion to 5x120.
> 
> ...


Nevermind lol 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

BosseOst said:


> BMW X5 E53 Borbet wheels.
> 19x10" all around. 225/35-19" Nankans NS2 tires, quite stretched.
> 15mm spacer rear, 20mm spacer front, with stud conversion to 5x120.
> 
> ...


Looks Killer!  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

sloblackjetta said:


> Savannahs are 33mm offset and have 235/35/19 here. Poke in the rear a bit, which I am not totally a fan of, and look good up front. No spacers.


Nice! Sits very nice judging from the pics. What width are you running? 



mango_springroll said:


> 19x8.5 ET35 all around with H&R Ultra Lows coilovers, frame notched several years ago.
> Nokian brand tires 19/235/35


CLEAN!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Mr_Jones said:


> What width are you running?


Those wheels are 9" wide, ET33
(tires are 235/35/19 he said)


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*

Wheels/tires: 19x8.5 ET35 Audi wheels with 235/35/19 firestone firehawk Indy500 summer tires. 
Suspension: ST coilovers all the way down 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josh31097 (Feb 28, 2017)

Here's my set up. 
19x8.5 with 225/35/19 and rears are 19x9.5 with 255/35/19. 35et all around. Only rubs when I have a full car. I want to stretch my rear tire enough so it can give me clearance to lower the car but I dont know what tire size.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Disregard. Was trying to search


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

i'm sure its been covered in here at some point, but way too many posts to look through. i am possibly picking up a 2013 CC 4motion this weekend and have been looking into wheels after i install coilovers. do 19x9.5 et35 on the front rub the inner fender well when turning?


----------



## josh31097 (Feb 28, 2017)

zoidmk5 said:


> i'm sure its been covered in here at some point, but way too many posts to look through. i am possibly picking up a 2013 CC 4motion this weekend and have been looking into wheels after i install coilovers. do 19x9.5 et35 on the front rub the inner fender well when turning?


No bro. As long as you go 225 35 like me, you wont rub. Turbo that v6 when you get it yea? #sleeper 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## josh31097 (Feb 28, 2017)

zoidmk5 said:


> i'm sure its been covered in here at some point, but way too many posts to look through. i am possibly picking up a 2013 CC 4motion this weekend and have been looking into wheels after i install coilovers. do 19x9.5 et35 on the front rub the inner fender well when turning?


Wait, 9.5 might, i have 8.5 in the front w 35et. Go 8.5

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

i was thinking more along the lines with 8.5, just wanted to be sure first. thanks

and no, can't turbo this thing, or atleast not yet :laugh:



josh31097 said:


> Wait, 9.5 might, i have 8.5 in the front w 35et. Go 8.5
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## josh31097 (Feb 28, 2017)

zoidmk5 said:


> i was thinking more along the lines with 8.5, just wanted to be sure first. thanks
> 
> and no, can't turbo this thing, or atleast not yet


You can go 9.5 in the rear! You'll just have to stretch the tire. In the front, you'll be good with 8.5. C'mon lol you'll be killing 5.0's with a turbi set up 😂

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BosseOst (Mar 14, 2017)

zoidmk5 said:


> i'm sure its been covered in here at some point, but way too many posts to look through. i am possibly picking up a 2013 CC 4motion this weekend and have been looking into wheels after i install coilovers. do 19x9.5 et35 on the front rub the inner fender well when turning?



I'm running 10" with ET25 in the front, lowered, with no rubbing. Your 9.5" ET35 would sit 3.7mm further in, not much at all. Worst case you can fit a 5mm spacer and be totally safe. 
This is with 225/35-19 tires. If you really don't want to stretch your tires then you might get some rubbing if you're low enough. 

Fitment calculator:
http://www.willtheyfit.com/index.ph...2=35&wheel_size=19&wheel_width=9-5&offset2=35


----------



## josh31097 (Feb 28, 2017)

BosseOst said:


> I'm running 10" with ET25 in the front, lowered, with no rubbing. Your 9.5" ET35 would sit 3.7mm further in, not much at all. Worst case you can fit a 5mm spacer and be totally safe.
> This is with 225/35-19 tires. If you really don't want to stretch your tires then you might get some rubbing if you're low enough.
> 
> Fitment calculator:
> http://www.willtheyfit.com/index.ph...2=35&wheel_size=19&wheel_width=9-5&offset2=35


I can have 225 in the rear with 9.5 35 et and have no trouble lowered? Or with 235's?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BosseOst (Mar 14, 2017)

josh31097 said:


> I can have 225 in the rear with 9.5 35 et and have no trouble lowered? Or with 235's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



My rear specs are 225 on 10" with ET30. With no camber adjustment (because it's stuck) I am rubbing the tire on the fender. I think that max camber with stock camber bolt will give me clearence on the outside, and with that wild stretch I think I'm safe inside the wheel well. 

My specs VS your spec: http://www.willtheyfit.com/index.ph...2=35&wheel_size=19&wheel_width=9-5&offset2=35. 
*
"Compared to your existing wheel, this new wheel will have an inner rim which is 1.4mm further away from the suspension strut. The outer rim will poke out 11.4mm less than before."*

I can't promise anything but with some camber you should have enough clearence.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey all, I've been trying to sort through everyone's specs I just ordered some BC racing BR for my CC and was wondering what people are running with coils? I'm probably only looking at 18s most likely and I have a set of 18X8.5 square Sport Editions lined up but was just curious what people are running successfully for static and a reasonable drop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BosseOst (Mar 14, 2017)

Jscharff said:


> Hey all, I've been trying to sort through everyone's specs I just ordered some BC racing BR for my CC and was wondering what people are running with coils? I'm probably only looking at 18s most likely and I have a set of 18X8.5 square Sport Editions lined up but was just curious what people are running successfully for static and a reasonable drop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BC Racing coils, 12/10 kg/mm front/rear. A bit stiffer then normal specs but not anywhere close to too stiff. Thinking about changing to stiffer springs. 

Front is as low as it gets. Gonna remove two of the locking collars to drop it a few mm more. Never had any problems with frame hitting drive shaft. 
Rear has a bit of adjustment left. 




*Wheels are 10" wide with 225/35-19"*


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

josh31097 said:


> Here's my set up.
> 19x8.5 with 225/35/19 and rears are 19x9.5 with 255/35/19. 35et all around. Only rubs when I have a full car. I want to stretch my rear tire enough so it can give me clearance to lower the car but I dont know what tire size.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you're in the SFValley too. :laugh:

With 9.5 in width, you probably would want to run 235 or even 225 for stretch more so you would rub when you're lowered. Also more negative camber.


----------



## josh31097 (Feb 28, 2017)

mango_springroll said:


> Oh you're in the SFValley too.
> 
> With 9.5 in width, you probably would want to run 235 or even 225 for stretch more so you would rub when you're lowered. Also more negative camber.


Lmao lets ride bro! But not anytime soon. Today my car died on me. I think I blew an injector, fuel pump is bad or I bent my valve because when I stopped on the side of the road ( car was still on and i got a misfire on cylinder 1) i heard a loud pop. I PRAY TO GOD ITS NOT MY VALVE DIDNT BENT. So im sad because I just bought a k04 kit for my car and now i get this bull sh*t (

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## ABA Jetta II (Aug 19, 2002)

*Anyone know whos car this is and if these are 19's or 20's?*


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

ABA Jetta II said:


> *Anyone know whos car this is and if these are 19's or 20's?*


They look like 20s tbh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Jscharff said:


> They look like 20s tbh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like 20's to me too!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alexmath (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks like 19's to me but I'm not very sure! I got 19's and they look the same


----------



## vw 4 better or worst (Apr 11, 2006)

AG M540 19x8.5 ET 27 and 19x9.5 ET 40 \Airlift V2 Management on Raceland bags \ 8mm ECS Spacer up front \Whiteline front adjustable Endlinks\ 35% Tint \ Eurodyne Stage 2 \ GFB+DV\CTS Intake\USP 3inch Downpipe\3inch custom catback exhaust no res\ HID Headlights 8k \ LED Ziza Interior lights\ smoked front Indicator lights\ Euro Switch


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

FK Streetlines, 19x8.5 et 35 ag's...

I'm hitting frame and it's getting super annoying. Anyone frame notch? Thoughts on notching?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Tonerock26 said:


> FK Streetlines, 19x8.5 et 35 ag's...
> 
> I'm hitting frame and it's getting super annoying. Anyone frame notch? Thoughts on notching?
> 
> ...


Depending on where you're located just make sure you have them seal it all up well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Appreciate it! Might be in the very near future!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

Tonerock26 said:


> FK Streetlines, 19x8.5 et 35 ag's...
> 
> I'm hitting frame and it's getting super annoying. Anyone frame notch? Thoughts on notching?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


is this ET35 with or without spacers? these are sitting very nice


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

zoidmk5 said:


> is this ET35 with or without spacers? these are sitting very nice


Appreciate it! No spacers...i think it would look sweet with a 10mm up front tho!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugoabreu1990 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello guys. I have a Rims from Golf VII GTD (7,5x18 ET49 Model ?Nogaro?). It is possible mount this in my 2011 Passat CC ?


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Hugoabreu1990 said:


> Hello guys. I have a Rims from Golf VII GTD (7,5x18 ET49 Model ?Nogaro?). It is possible mount this in my 2011 Passat CC ?


Yes they will fit but they will stick in the wheel wells quite a bit due to the offset. However you can always run spacers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpost7 (Dec 17, 2011)

13 sport plus with Eibach super sport springs, 19x8.5 et45 245/35/19....no rubbing rides nice and within all camber specs.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

dpost7 said:


> 13 sport plus with Eibach super sport springs, 19x8.5 et45 245/35/19....no rubbing rides nice and within all camber specs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Tonerock26 said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpost7 (Dec 17, 2011)

New to tapatalk. Didn't realize I did it twice

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Ahh
> 
> With ET41 wheels, guys run 12mm front & 5mm rear
> 
> ...


Dan, I know I just necro'd a really old post, but is the 12mm and 5mm for ET41 only applicable to 19" or 20" too? Also, is it to be flush or help prevent rubbing? Just picked up some 9x20 wheels et41. I know the tires are too big, but I never ran spacers with my current ET41 (19x8.5).


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nethers said:


> Dan, I know I just necro'd a really old post, but is the 12mm and 5mm for ET41 only applicable to 19" or 20" too? Also, is it to be flush or help prevent rubbing? Just picked up some 9x20 wheels et41. I know the tires are too big, but I never ran spacers with my current ET41 (19x8.5).


Well that was recommended for a 8" wide wheel (those 12mm/5mm spacers)

The new wheels you have will poke out 13mm over a set of stock wheels, and 6mm over your current 19x8.5 wheels.....so you should be fine, if you get the correct tire size :thumbup:


----------



## dark0717 (Aug 21, 2013)

dpost7 said:


> 13 sport plus with Eibach super sport springs, 19x8.5 et45 245/35/19....no rubbing rides nice and within all camber specs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find those wheels? I've been looking for a set for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marek. (Nov 29, 2012)

alexmath said:


> Looks like 19's to me but I'm not very sure! I got 19's and they look the same


Looks great! 

This is actually the look that I want to go for once I bag mine. What are the specs? 

Did it require any fender work or camber in order to achieve this? I want to keep my fenders in tact lol

Was thinking of going for something like 19x9 but unsure on et or tire size to tuck all around. Maybe something like et 41-45? 



vwb72t said:


> I am from québec canada and this is my cc!!!!! Air lift slam serie with air lift performance strut,frame notch,rotiform tbm 19" 8x5 with 225/35/19!!!!!


225 sounds like a rubber band tire, could he not have gone with a 235 for a bit more comfort?


----------



## VDubCC12 (Aug 10, 2017)

245/30/20, 20x9 Lorenzo/ stock suspension, stock height, no rub... 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandrolee (May 30, 2011)

245/35/20 RS4 et45.

Actually I'm trying to have my car as same "mod" as Yusuke, the problem is his rims are et35 mine 45, now I need spacers to get it 
Still working on the height.


----------



## alexmath (Oct 10, 2013)

Marek. said:


> Looks great!
> 
> This is actually the look that I want to go for once I bag mine. What are the specs?
> 
> ...


I have the exact same setup as him for the wheels! I think 8.5 in the front is the max you can go with. No fender work for me i wanted to keep my car clean so ounce I'll take off the bags everything will be perfect on it

Envoyé de mon SM-G955W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RWong24 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi guys,

If I have a stock suspension I should have no issues with a 225/45R17 ET 48 winter wheel setup right?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

RWong24 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If I have a stock suspension I should have no issues with a 225/45R17 ET 48 winter wheel setup right?
> Thanks in advance.


I don't think you would but the offset is a bit high, not sure if you'll rub the strut in front and rub the fender liner in the rear.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RWong24 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If I have a stock suspension I should have no issues with a 225/45R17 ET 48 winter wheel setup right?
> Thanks in advance.


It depends on the width of the wheels too, btw

(those tires are slightly smaller than stock too--will look a little goofy & throw of your speedo A LITTLE)


----------



## Sandrolee (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone knows this wheel?


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sandrolee said:


> Does anyone knows this wheel?


Looks like a Niche design


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandrolee (May 30, 2011)

Isn't, but thanks...


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sandrolee said:


> Isn't, but thanks...


Possibly TSW brooklands but I'm not sure the spokes look thinner on the CC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

Idk but they look nice.. Peace

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## clarkson (May 1, 2009)

Sandrolee said:


> Does anyone knows this wheel?


Judd T202 20x8.5


----------



## Sandrolee (May 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot man...


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

Alzor 19x8.5 et 45. 235/35/19. STcoilovers










X...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

O'doyle said:


> Alzor 19x8.5 et 45. 235/35/19. STcoilovers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, i have those wheels but in et35 offset


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*



OEMplusCC said:


> Nice, i have those wheels but in et35 offset


I feel like the front's could use an extra 10mm, but that rears fit nice. I went back and forth about that. Did you manage to get OEM centercaps to fit? The ones of my Factory 17s didn't fit. I am kind of wondering if it is because of the centerbore. 










X...


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

O'doyle said:


> I feel like the front's could use an extra 10mm, but that rears fit nice. I went back and forth about that. Did you manage to get OEM centercaps to fit? The ones of my Factory 17s didn't fit. I am kind of wondering if it is because of the centerbore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes centerbore for caps. These wheels are not OEM spec, VW doesn't produce 19s on these interlago wheels. You may need to measure the diameter and search on ebay for replacements.


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

mango_springroll said:


> Yes centerbore for caps. These wheels are not OEM spec, VW doesn't produce 19s on these interlago wheels. You may need to measure the diameter and search on ebay for replacements.


Thanks! I figured. I’ll prob keep the Alzor ones on. Normally it would drive me nuts, but I have too many car and house details to chase after this week. 


X....


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Will these fit 2010 CC - totally stock suspension?*

Hi guys,

Will the wheels size below work on a stock suspension with 245/40/18 tires?

18 x 8 ET 35


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

JohnnyMac1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Will the wheels size below work on a stock suspension with 245/40/18 tires?
> 
> 18 x 8 ET 35


8" is considered to be the absolute narrowest wheel that can support a 245. Personally, I'd rather put a 245 on a wheel that is 8" - 9" wide. Bear in mind that 245MM is something like 9.6".


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

The1Bill said:


> 8" is considered to be the absolute narrowest wheel that can support a 245. Personally, I'd rather put a 245 on a wheel that is 8" - 9" wide. Bear in mind that 245MM is something like 9.6".


What would be a better sized tire for that wheel?

I am not looking to change anything with the suspension right now; just want to update the look of the car with a new wheel.

I am looking at the Alzor 040 Wheels - thank you


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

JohnnyMac1 said:


> What would be a better sized tire for that wheel?
> 
> I am not looking to change anything with the suspension right now; just want to update the look of the car with a new wheel.
> 
> I am looking at the Alzor 040 Wheels - thank you


For my money, I'd get a nice sticky 235/40/18. 

Good choice on the wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

What's the largest spacer/adapter anyone has run on here? Realllly debating a wheel set up but it requires an aggressive adapter and long studs....I'm pretty sure I won't do it but what have you all seen/run/heard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandrolee (May 30, 2011)




----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

19x8.5 et48 225/35
19x9.5 et48 235/35


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

19x8.5 et35 225/35


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

divineVR6 said:


> 19x8.5 et35 225/35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice!! Looking at buy a similar setup different wheel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

O'doyle said:


> Alzor 19x8.5 et 45. 235/35/19. STcoilovers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call a nice garage setup


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

AndreiMTM said:


> Now that's what I call a nice garage setup


Thanks! 

I actually had a better setup at my last house. 

There is a thread on Garagejournal about it, but you need the chrome photobucket extension to see the images. 
https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2432598#post2432598










X...


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

divineVR6 said:


> 19x8.5 et48 225/35
> 19x9.5 et48 235/35
> 
> 
> ...


How are these to drive with? Issues with turning? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

No issues with turning. This is aired out and not my ride sight. I'm assuming you're asking about the stagger? When I put a square set up on it does feel smoother but still not problem or issues with riding or turning with the stagger fitment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

New wheels today!

TSW Valencia 19" chrome sitting on Eibach springs & Pirelli P-Zero tyres


----------



## youngunavw (Aug 27, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> Miro 111 19x9.5" ET40
> Federal SS 595 225/35/19
> Solo-Werks S1
> Front helper springs and rear perches removed. 7-8 threads left up front. 23 7/8" FTG front 23 1/2" FTG rear.


Beautiful car, I've never been a huge fan of black wheels but this just looks really good. Did you have to roll fenders/modify/have any rubbing issues with that setup at that ride height? TIA


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

van33 said:


> Nice setup. Whats the specs on the tires and wheels? I will need a new set of tires soon and I'm looking at running a thicker setup... maybe 245/40/19 on a 8.5" wide wheel. Not sure if that's too thick or not, but your setup looks kind of beefy too and I like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's audi S5 wheel 19" with 245/35/19 I had to re adjust height about 2/3" up for better ride.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> Whats the color name of your dragon laminates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't get those.... I peel them off and found out glue on the vinyl burnt to the light.... now I have reason to get headlight though not worse much, it will flake up and peels off.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

siili said:


> Don't get those.... I peel them off and found out glue on the vinyl burnt to the light.... now I have reason to get headlight though not worse much, it will flake up and peels off.


Have had dragon laminates on my turn signals and fogs for almost a year now with now problems, am going to take them off here soon though










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

siili said:


> Don't get those.... I peel them off and found out glue on the vinyl burnt to the light.... now I have reason to get headlight though not worse much, it will flake up and peels off.


I highly suggest Lamin-X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devious2054 (Apr 4, 2018)

Sandrolee said:


>


Looks gorgeous!
What is your suspension set up?


----------



## Taviper (Feb 27, 2018)

19x9.5+35 245/35/19. Stock suspension right now. Will upload pictures once my BC Racing extreme low coils are installed this weekend.
IMG_20180324_180130667_HDR by Trevor Raczak, on Flickr
IMG_20180324_180144175_HDR by Trevor Raczak, on Flickr


----------



## Taviper (Feb 27, 2018)

Same as above but lowered now. BC Racing DS series extreme low. Honestly pretty pissed about how high it is, only 24.5" FTG maxed out. Fenders cutting the tire in front, needs rolled or camber. Rear needs camber, but factory camber adjustment on the spring bucket just barely does the trick. Does however need toe arms in the rear for proper alignment. Toe in is pretty bad atm.

IMG_20180410_155543526 by Trevor Raczak, on Flickr

Front
IMG_20180408_190600406 by Trevor Raczak, on Flickr


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Taviper said:


> Same as above but lowered now. BC Racing DS series extreme low. Honestly pretty pissed about how high it is, only 24.5" FTG maxed out. Fenders cutting the tire in front, needs rolled or camber. Rear needs camber, but factory camber adjustment on the spring bucket just barely does the trick. Does however need toe arms in the rear for proper alignment. Toe in is pretty bad atm.
> 
> IMG_20180410_155543526 by Trevor Raczak, on Flickr
> 
> ...


You should settle a good margin. I have the BR regular and I'm about that low on 17s with thread left to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AHMZCC (Aug 3, 2017)

FantoFG said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks great! What setup are you running on those Miros ?


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Still have to lower the rear










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FantoFG (Nov 27, 2016)

AHMZCC said:


> Looks great! What setup are you running on those Miros ?


19x8.5...

Now RSE 19x8.5 /19x9.5 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AHMZCC (Aug 3, 2017)

FantoFG said:


> 19x8.5...
> 
> Now RSE 19x8.5 /19x9.5
> 
> ...


Did you sell your Miros ?


----------



## FantoFG (Nov 27, 2016)

AHMZCC said:


> Did you sell your Miros ?


Yes... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bisch144 (Oct 25, 2014)

i just went to coil overs last weekend current set up as it sits.

VMR V710's 18x9.5 ET45 squared and 10mm spacers up front.

Nitto INVO 245/40-18

Blueline coilovers from ECS


----------



## Viitain (May 15, 2018)

Hi, I have Passat CC year 2009 with stock wheels 17x6.5, 205/50. I was thinking to get Brock B32 which are 19x8.5, ET42. I have stock suspension, lowering would be superb but I have DCC and full KW kit would cost a bit too much. I was thinking going either 235/35 or 235/40 if latter is possible to fit because the roads in Finland are terrible. 

So according to calculations new wheels would come out 22mm more than current ones and checking with ruler it looks like they will poke heavily. Help the idiot, how will they fit?

I've been looking for this forum religiously but for some reason most of the pictures doesn't work, so I don't get look of other people with similiar wheels. 

Apologies, I'm new.

BR Viitain

edit. Rephrasing


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

My CC with Audi A7 wheels. They are 19x8 ET26, very good fitment without any spacers.


----------



## stevekerly (Sep 13, 2016)

*2011 CC on Bilstein Coilovers with 19" Audi S wheels and 245/35/19 Firestone Indy 500*

Here are a few pictures from EuEx 2018


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

stevekerly said:


> Here are a few pictures from EuEx 2018





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

*18 x 9 ET35 245/40/18 Alzor 349 Stock Suspension*

Just put these on....


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Props to ECS Tuning and Walmart - $412 for all 4 wheels and $57 per tire


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Friend of mine had a set of these sitting in his room garage. They are off the Q3 they're 19x8.5 et36 TN inking of going 245/40. What do you think? Since I live in the north east thought I'd shoot for more sidewall.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cc6mt (Dec 13, 2013)

Stock wheels are 17x8 with 235x45x17 tire or 18x8 with 235x40x18.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## cc6mt (Dec 13, 2013)

Viitain said:


> Hi, I have Passat CC year 2009 with stock wheels 17x6.5, 205/50. I was thinking to get Brock B32 which are 19x8.5, ET42. I have stock suspension, lowering would be superb but I have DCC and full KW kit would cost a bit too much. I was thinking going either 235/35 or 235/40 if latter is possible to fit because the roads in Finland are terrible.
> 
> So according to calculations new wheels would come out 22mm more than current ones and checking with ruler it looks like they will poke heavily. Help the idiot, how will they fit?
> 
> ...


Stock wheels are 17x8 with 235x45x17 or 18x8 with 235x40x18. both offsets are 41

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

20x9 et41 Bentley Mulliners











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarkson (May 1, 2009)




----------



## CC _Papii (Jul 26, 2017)

19x8.5, 9.5 rear 3pc iforged aero wheels

H&R lowering springs 

18x8.5 Audi RS6 replicas









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyHorsy (Jun 8, 2018)

19x8.5 et35 eibach pro kit
will 255 35 19 work on them with no problems ?


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

*CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs &amp; pictures*

20x10 airlift 3p setup


----------



## bodek (Jan 21, 2014)

20" 10.5j









Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI VNS-L21 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

bodek said:


> 20" 10.5j
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaCoupe06 (Jul 27, 2013)

bodek said:


> 20" 10.5j
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!
Tire size? 
Offset?
What rims are those?


----------



## jestercow (Jun 4, 2013)

*max drop?*

Without poring through 234578934 pages of gorgeous CC's, how low can we go without rubbing or causing an unfixable amount of camber? My '09 is due for springs/dampers and I want to go low but don't have extra funds for adjustable camber plates or arms.

edit: stock 17" wheels and OEM tire size


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

jestercow said:


> Without poring through 234578934 pages of gorgeous CC's, how low can we go without rubbing or causing an unfixable amount of camber? My '09 is due for springs/dampers and I want to go low but don't have extra funds for adjustable camber plates or arms.
> 
> edit: stock 17" wheels and OEM tire size


Can go frame to the ground (with notch that is) lol all depends on wheel/tire specs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bodek (Jan 21, 2014)

JettaCoupe06 said:


> Beautiful!
> Tire size?
> Offset?
> What rims are those?


235/35 r20 rims 20" 10.5j et15/25 Japan Racing jr23


Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## hifigli (Jul 29, 2004)

Any rubbing?

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## V.DuB!N (Sep 27, 2004)

bodek said:


> 20" 10.5j
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is crazy clean! Love the look and setup!


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

It seems some cars are different for some reason but I could only get to 25" FTG and at that height it would hit axle on the passenger side. After I notched I'm at 24.5" with no axle hit. 19x8.5 et 35 w/ 225/35 tires. 5 mm spacer up front.


----------



## ematic1 (Mar 15, 2019)

perez3789 said:


> im running a 43 offset in the rear with 10mm spacers with 255 35 T


I'm brand new here. Just picked up a 2014 VW CC R-Line. I've read almost all post in this thread and pretty set on front 20 x 9 et45 but was wondering if a 20 x 10 et45 would work in the rear? Spacers?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

ematic1 said:


> I'm brand new here. Just picked up a 2014 VW CC R-Line. I've read almost all post in this thread and pretty set on front 20 x 9 et45 but was wondering if a 20 x 10 et45 would work in the rear? Spacers?


Will have about an inch of poke in the rear unfortunately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ematic1 (Mar 15, 2019)

WRXCRAZY03 said:


> 2010 CC 20x8.5 +40 front 20x10 +40 rear 235/30/20 all the way around. Koni coilovers all the way down....
> Sorry for the crappy I phone pic... I will post better pic later.


Do you think with my 2014 VW CC R-Line that a 20x10 +45 rear will fit with 235/30 or 245/30 tire? I dont want it poking too much but to look much like yours. I realize that was several years ago..


----------



## ematic1 (Mar 15, 2019)

ematic1 said:


> Do you think with my 2014 VW CC R-Line that a 20x10 +45 rear will fit with 235/30 or 245/30 tire? I dont want it poking too much but to look much like yours. I realize that was several years ago..


I'm really trying to see what offset that will have the wheel flush with front fender using no spacers and thinking a 20 x 9 et35 with 235/30r20 tire would it?

Also for the rear still looking at a 20 x 10 et45 with 245/30r20. Will probably start out with Eibach Pro kit to lower it until I get coilovers. (Camber adjustments needed?)
Wheels are staggered Vertini RF1.5 (Matte Bronze with Chrome lip) 
Anybody think this setup would work?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I had 19x8.5 BLQ's and I think I ran a 32mm offset which was flush in the rear but the front I used a 5mm spacer. With 20's I don't know, but thought I'd share a Lil bit. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Manual with boost or bust (Apr 29, 2019)

*18x8 ET 35 with 255/40/18 on 2012 CC*



JohnnyMac1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Will the wheels size below work on a stock suspension with 245/40/18 tires?
> 
> 18 x 8 ET 35


I went even wider on 8" wide wheels, and am very happy.
There is only the lightest amount of rub in extreme right hand turns in parking lots (factory ride height on Bilstein B8).
Yes, Tire Rack made me check the box "Track Use Only" for this fitment.

I hate curb rash, and am totally fine with the look (I find stretch a bit silly and am more concerned with performance and longevity).
Just remember that the old BMWs and Corvettes came from the factory with wide tires on even narrower wheels.


----------



## DomYaDig (Apr 29, 2019)

Really stuck guys... 

I need some springs that are gonna give me the low look, obviously not slammed as I'll be on standard shocks (Possible upgrade to better shocks if I can get full set for less than £250) and maintain a comfy ride (after all we are driving a Comfort Coupe )


So,


Eibachs, H&R or Vogtland? 


I live in the UK,

So hard finding the right MM drop on these as well


----------



## DomYaDig (Apr 29, 2019)

*Any pictures on Vogtland Springs PLEASE?*

Any pictures on Vogtland Springs PLEASE?


----------



## DomYaDig (Apr 29, 2019)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Vogtland springs



What size rims? How do these coils ride? Did you use standard shocks and what MM was the drop? 

Many thanks!


----------



## DomYaDig (Apr 29, 2019)

*ST Coilovers*

Anyone on here on KW ST Coilovers?


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

-H&R Sport Spring *1.3"F/1.2"R*
-ACE Alloy Convex 19x8.5 ET45
-Continental ExtremeContact DWS06 255/35/19


----------



## dark0717 (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone else running Godspeed coils. I recently put a set of their monoMaxx coils on my 2013 cc. They seem decent so far, was just wondering of anyone else has ran these before and their thoughts. Also how low were you able to get them? I’ve been trying to get rid of as much wheel gap as possible and not sure what else to do to get them lower.


----------



## ematic1 (Mar 15, 2019)

*20 x 9.5" ET40 FRONT? Tires 235/30-20 Coilover will be added*

Hey CC owners I need some help with Vossen VFS-1 (20 x 9.5" et40) Front with 235/30 - 20. will be adding coilover suspension. Anyone know if these would fit the front or would they be too close to suspension? Just concerned about inner clearance.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

dark0717 said:


> Anyone else running Godspeed coils. I recently put a set of their monoMaxx coils on my 2013 cc. They seem decent so far, was just wondering of anyone else has ran these before and their thoughts. Also how low were you able to get them? I’ve been trying to get rid of as much wheel gap as possible and not sure what else to do to get them lower.


Are your coils all the way down and your still not happy? I was only able to get about 24.5" front fender to ground before I would get axle hit. I then notched the frame and everythings good.


----------



## dark0717 (Aug 21, 2013)

Chatchie said:


> Are your coils all the way down and your still not happy? I was only able to get about 24.5" front fender to ground before I would get axle hit. I then notched the frame and everythings good.


Yea they are down as far as they can go. I have 10mm of preload on the front and about 5mm on the rear. The front struts are set right against the spring perches and the rears are bottomed. Im looking at possibly changing the springs for a shorter set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krillah (Jul 25, 2018)

}{yBr1D said:


> -H&R Sport Spring *1.3"F/1.2"R*
> -ACE Alloy Convex 19x8.5 ET45
> -Continental ExtremeContact DWS06 255/35/19





Any issues with this set up? Do you get any rubs? Are you using any spacers? I was looking at a set of wheels 18x8.5 et44 (scared to go to 19" cause of NYC roads :banghead and was considering 245 tires but after seeing yours on 255 im considering the 255s now.

I have the KW coilovers waiting to be installed later this month so the ride height will be about the same as yours.


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

Krillah said:


> Any issues with this set up? Do you get any rubs? Are you using any spacers? I was looking at a set of wheels 18x8.5 et44 (scared to go to 19" cause of NYC roads :banghead and was considering 245 tires but after seeing yours on 255 im considering the 255s now.
> 
> I have the KW coilovers waiting to be installed later this month so the ride height will be about the same as yours.


There is no rubbing to be had... take under consideration my wife's CC is running springs no coils and the tire doesn't rub on the spring retainer (seat). I have just enough clearance in the fenders too (Front and Rear). It might be different for you at ET44 because the outer diameter of the rim will be pushed out a bit more than mine @ ET45. With the 45 offset there was no need for spacers... if I add 5mm I'm sure I'll hit the fender. At 44 you might still be able to tuck without rubbing at the rear maybe not the front. I'm sure you know but the lower the offset goes the center of the wheel goes inward as the outer portion gets pushed outward towards the fender cause poke if it's too far. Meaning the outer diameter of the wheel that is also inside the wheel well gets pushed away from the spring retainer too. 

A good example is this... my car is a 2012 Sentra which comes with a stock ET45 offset (Tire size 205/55/16 Rim size 6.5" width)... the wheels are scuttled inside the wells like a turtle. 









Which later I ended up going 245/40/17 (wheel size 17x8.25 ET32 to fill in the wheel well) 









I have a bit of poke at the rear but that's goes to a previous rear end accident.


----------



## maynardDRIVESfast (Aug 12, 2018)

To whom it may concern, I've got a '14 R Line and want to go with 19" wheels. Here's the kicker: I'm lowered on Eibach Pro Kit/Koni yellows, and want as deep a concave look as I can get with this suspension setup. I've been thinking 9.5" wide with 35-40mm offset would fit without rubbing. What do you guys think? I've plugged in the figures into willtheyfit.com and it seems to work, but the strut position isn't representative of our actual suspension. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

maynardDRIVESfast said:


> To whom it may concern, I've got a '14 R Line and want to go with 19" wheels. Here's the kicker: I'm lowered on Eibach Pro Kit/Koni yellows, and want as deep a concave look as I can get with this suspension setup. I've been thinking 9.5" wide with 35-40mm offset would fit without rubbing. What do you guys think? I've plugged in the figures into willtheyfit.com and it seems to work, but the strut position isn't representative of our actual suspension. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


At +35ET you might encounter some rubbing in the fender at the front, the stock rear (and even more so with a dropped CC without a camber kit) has a negative camber already so you might be able to clear and 35 offset back there. Stock R-Line wheels are at 235/40/18 @ 18x8 ET41... Closets I could get to your stock size is 265/30/19 @ 19x9.5 ET35 (this is the rubbing at the front spec) overall diameter was reduced by 3mm the speedo won't be thrown off by much. If you can find something with those specs @ +38 offset you should be able to clear both the spring seat and the fender. 

I have my wife's car posted up above with it's specs.


----------



## maynardDRIVESfast (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah I'm looking at running 19x9.5 (35ET) wheels with a 255/30 tire. I figured that would give me enough stretch to clear the fenders. With an inch drop do you think this will look a little weird? Could I just roll the front fenders, or would I need to roll the rear as well?


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

maynardDRIVESfast said:


> Yeah I'm looking at running 19x9.5 (35ET) wheels with a 255/30 tire. I figured that would give me enough stretch to clear the fenders. With an inch drop do you think this will look a little weird? Could I just roll the front fenders, or would I need to roll the rear as well?


At 255 should add a significant amount of stretch and you should clear the front. I personally don't like rolling fenders, doesn't look OEM and if done wrong makes things look strange.


----------



## maynardDRIVESfast (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm really just concerned with the tire stretch looking kinda dumb. I'm not a stance boy. Willtheyfit.com shows that a 255 tire on a 9.5 wheel will stretch a little, but I know that diagram isn't really representative of what it'll look like in reality. I want a little bit of protection from the tire on the wheels lip. Just seems to me that the stretch from the 255 will be pretty mild.


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

maynardDRIVESfast said:


> I'm really just concerned with the tire stretch looking kinda dumb. I'm not a stance boy. Willtheyfit.com shows that a 255 tire on a 9.5 wheel will stretch a little, but I know that diagram isn't really representative of what it'll look like in reality. I want a little bit of protection from the tire on the wheels lip. Just seems to me that the stretch from the 255 will be pretty mild.


Doesn't look like it's a-whole-lot but you can tell it's stretched. I'm not a fan of the stretched look... seems/is dangerous imo... I'm more of the hard summer tire squared look... make sure those sidewalls are strong.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Running oem everything currently. Replacing the tires 235/40-18 currently with new contis 235/45-18. There won’t be any rubbing issues will there. I keep getting told that they will not fit or they will rub. I’m just looking for a little more sidewall as streets here suck and road noise eliminated a little more. Thank ahead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Running oem everything currently. Replacing the tires 235/40-18 currently with new contis 235/45-18. There won’t be any rubbing issues will there. I keep getting told that they will not fit or they will rub. I’m just looking for a little more sidewall as streets here suck and road noise eliminated a little more. Thank ahead.


Should be fine


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Should be fine


Thanks. Just want to be sure. Having them put on and car inspected and don’t it to fail because the tires rub. Would be awfully annoying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

Some bad news... my daughter took out my wife's CC last month and wrecked the car... lost "A" rim/tire and significant damage to the front passenger side (bit on the hood/fender/headlamp/fog/bumper/tire/rim cracked/control arm snapped) luckily she's ok. Tree 1, CC 0. Unfortunately, the Ace Alloy Convex in Black/Machined Face style is discontinued and I was unable to locate the single rim in that size (19x8.5 ET45+). So, I went ahead and had my wife pick out a new set for her car, she went with the same brand Also, 19x8.5 ET45+ AFF02 Mica Grey/Machined face. 

Looks similar to the old set... sharper lines more machined face and the spokes a bit further apart.









Here's the car when it was damaged.


----------



## faraway1984 (Aug 23, 2019)

*Audi Allroad rims with ET26?*

Hi all,

I wonder if Audi Allroad rims can be fitted on CC? They are 8Jx19 ET26 with 245/40?19 tires... I run H&R Sport Springs and almost confident that I'll get into issues with the ET26 but the deal is kinda good not to try. Thanks everyone!


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

faraway1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wonder if Audi Allroad rims can be fitted on CC? They are 8Jx19 ET26 with 245/40?19 tires... I run H&R Sport Springs and almost confident that I'll get into issues with the ET26 but the deal is kinda good not to try. Thanks everyone!


It's highly likely you'll be rubbing on the fender line, you might even have a good amount of poke. I believe stock lux wheels on the 2013 is offset +41 at 18x8 and they're almost flushed. I think the safest one can probably go is +35 and a bit of -camber. The car canbers naturally with H&R springs already (we have those too on stock struts). My wife's CC is running +45 @ 8.5 width (255/35/19 tires) with no rub and it's pretty close to the stock spring seat.


----------



## bodek (Jan 21, 2014)

Japan racing jr34 19" 9.5j et30 235/35









Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

}{yBr1D said:


> -H&R Sport Spring *1.3"F/1.2"R*
> -ACE Alloy Convex 19x8.5 ET45
> -Continental ExtremeContact DWS06 255/35/19


New wheels installed after the car got fixed (bodywork) from the accident. Same size as mentioned above.


----------



## faraway1984 (Aug 23, 2019)

}{yBr1D said:


> It's highly likely you'll be rubbing on the fender line, you might even have a good amount of poke. I believe stock lux wheels on the 2013 is offset +41 at 18x8 and they're almost flushed. I think the safest one can probably go is +35 and a bit of -camber. The car canbers naturally with H&R springs already (we have those too on stock struts). My wife's CC is running +45 @ 8.5 width (255/35/19 tires) with no rub and it's pretty close to the stock spring seat.


Thanks a lot! 

I actually ended buying a set of slightly curbed 19x8 BBS CH with ET 50 and 3 225/35/19 Michelin Pilot Super Sports. It seems that I'd need spacers: up to 20 for the front and 10 for the back. 

I am currently running 16' OEM steelies with ET 33 with studded winter 215/60/16 Nokians and kinda like the flush look I have in the rear. Front - not so much.


----------



## Unruly6ix (Nov 2, 2019)

Just sharing my specs, 

Wheels: Fifteen52 Cast Podium

Tires: 245/35/r19 - doesn’t rub!  (next set imma try will be 255/35)

H&R Sport Springs

H&R 24mm sway bar with 034 sway bar end links



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akirazstylin (Feb 1, 2017)

Sweet ride


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

Unruly6ix said:


> Just sharing my specs,
> 
> Wheels: Fifteen52 Cast Podium
> 
> ...


255 will fit, I'm running 255/35/19 @ ET45  no rub.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sledslave (Jun 8, 2020)

*2012 CC D2 Coilovers JVFL10 19x8.5 Nexen 235 35*








[/URL]2308903B-7045-434A-8832-C3BF29E92304 by Ben Malig, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## One Way Slim (Aug 5, 2005)

:banghead::banghead:


bodek said:


> Japan racing jr34 19" 9.5j et30 235/35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dlp1914 (Apr 1, 2021)

Veedubin02 said:


> *Re: CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures (ECAhatch)*
> 
> H&R Street Performance Coils all the way down perches and locking collar still in.
> 19x8.5 et35 MRR HR2 wrapped in General Exclaim UHP 225/35/19



20s staggered stock suspension 225/30/20-255/30/20 no scrub 2014 vw cc rline 2.0t


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

bodek said:


> Japan racing jr34 19" 9.5j et30 235/35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bags?


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

_you_can_call_me_al__ said:


> BC Racing BR type coilovers with VMR 702 18 x 8.5 et 45 & ContExtremeContactDWS 255/35/18 ❤


Long shot here considering it's a 7 year old post.

Were these the standard coils or the Extreme Lows? Also, do you recall how much thread you had left F and R?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Audi BBS RS795 18x8 et43 with 8mm spacers, eibach springs and bilstien suspension:


----------

